# der Untertassen Thread.



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2007)

only Ufo-STs und Ufo DS  

nachdem ich nun sehr viele anfragen zum alten Untertassen thread hatte,-
mache ich hier wieder einen neuen auf.
 natürlich mit der erlaubniß vom Falco.  

x- bitte sachlich und informativ bleiben,- kein halbwahrheiten und spekulationenhier verbreiten 
(gilt auch bes.für mich)

x- fotos sind sehr erwünscht.- denn solch ein foto von "euren bikes" kann im vorfeld schon manch eine frage beantworten.

DANKE schon mal vorab für eure teilnahme  
Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2007)

damit geht sogar Freeriden.  





U-DS  vom Meister-Dieter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Mai 2007)

juchuu 





Inzwischen mit den Heidy Kettenführung, allerdings schwer modifiziert weil sie nicht ans UFO-ST passt.


----------



## Der M (25. Mai 2007)

das ding geht so was von top...ein hoch auf die avid code, der absolute hammer, druckpunkt einstellbar von butter weich bis knüppel hart, fox 4.0 und boxxer team harmonieren im dh verdammt gut, man denk das ding klebt am boden...der rahmen ist für deutsche strecken perfekt, kurzer hinterbau...langes oberrohr...stimmig...hier im dezenten moosgrün...meine absolute lieblingsfarbe


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Mai 2007)

Das UFO-ST vom "Papa" darf hier nicht fehlen:


----------



## cena (25. Mai 2007)

das iss meine "DH-Version der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau", wurd zwischenzeitlich auch mal wieder geputzt ;-)


wie man jetzt schon im thread sehen kann lässt sich mit dem unbekannten flugobjekt ja so ziemlich alles anstellen was man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2007)

@cena  
 blos bei den grössen der rahmen gehen die meinungen auseinander.
 warum ist da so ?


PS: meinz oben^^ ist jetzt auch mit  avid-code...


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> only Ufo-STs und Ufo DS



Naja Artur,
wollen wir mal nicht hoffen,das,daß,...... zum neuen Spamthread wird 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2007)

So,ich hab auch noch ein paar *Untertassen* Bilder! 













Gruß Guru.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (27. Mai 2007)

ufo thread is immer gut..... 





mein ds is jetzt aber schon weiter aufgebaut und am st is jetzt eine roox rollercoaster


----------



## Der M (27. Mai 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> Naja Artur,
> wollen wir mal nicht hoffen,das,daß,...... zum neuen Spamthread wird
> Gruß Guru.



naja...ich denk ab 180 cm sollte es schon die L sein..steht auch so bei nicolai drin  sicher...kommt auch drauf an was man mit dem bike machen will...für slopies is dann die kleinere größe sicher die bessere und noch handlichere wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (27. Mai 2007)

Hier ist mein Tasse


----------



## darkhenry1 (27. Mai 2007)

Der M schrieb:


> naja...ich denk ab 180 cm sollte es schon die L sein..steht auch so bei nicolai drin  sicher...kommt auch drauf an was man mit dem bike machen will...für slopies is dann die kleinere größe sicher die bessere und noch handlichere wahl



Gut dann habbich mit 179cm und M ja noch die richtige Größe erwischt


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2007)

Der M schrieb:


> naja...ich denk ab 180 cm sollte es schon die L sein..steht auch so bei nicolai drin  sicher...kommt auch drauf an was man mit dem bike machen will...für slopies is dann die kleinere größe sicher die bessere und noch handlichere wahl



wie war der spruch noch mal ?!?
wenn man aufrecht auf dem bike sitzt sollte man in das steuerror schauen können ... 
ok die ahead kappe verhindert es meistens. 

 muss doch sagen bei meinen 1,80m. passt mir L sehr gut. 


 die UFOs hier im thread sind alle sammt ><


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2007)

einz kapier selbst ich noch nicht ganz,-
 warum sind manche dämpfer mit dem
"piggy pack"   nach vorne und einige kommen selbst von NICOLAI  geliefert mit dem piggy pack nach hinten eingebaut ?


----------



## darkhenry1 (27. Mai 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einz kapier selbst ich noch nicht ganz,-
> warum sind manche dämpfer mit dem
> "piggy pack"   nach vorne und einige kommen selbst von NICOLAI  geliefert mit dem piggy pack nach hinten eingebaut ?



Ja hast recht...is mir garnich aufgefallen.....macht das denn überhaupt einen unterschied technisch gesehen     ich wüsste jetzt keinen aspekt


----------



## Der M (27. Mai 2007)

hey khujand...aber ist dein s nich ne L? sieht verdammt nach L aus das grüne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2007)

Der M schrieb:


> hey khujand...aber ist dein s nich ne L? sieht verdammt nach L aus das grüne ...




SORRY  
klar ist meinz in L.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Ja hast recht...is mir garnich aufgefallen.....macht das denn überhaupt einen unterschied technisch gesehen     ich wüsste jetzt keinen aspekt




 also das hatten wir schon mal diskutiert...
 den ROCO z.b. kann man NICHT ohne weiteres ans UFO-ST bauen.
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=238641&page=2




 zu empfehlen sind ganz klar die neuen "Heavy Duty Sticker" 
 absolut klasse und robust.
http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/e-spare-parts.html
 doch leider "viiiiel zu teuer" wie ich finde...
(zum glück musste ich mir den satzt nicht kaufen)

tip: kauft euch den satz mit einem freund der auch ein NICOLAI fährt,- und teilt euch das geld für den sticker bogen.
 dort sind aufkleber  für ca. 4 bikes bei.


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Mai 2007)

Dann will ich meins auch nochmal hier vorstellen. Bin bisher unglaublich zufrieden, reizen würde mich ja noch eine Fox 40...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2007)

@ tim
^^farblich ziiiemlich gewagt,- aber rot/gelb passt gut zusammen...^^
 jedoch finde ich den sattel zu klobig,- sorry.



 hier einz mit fox 40zig.




 persönlich finde ich es zu havy mit der fox 40....


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Mai 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ tim
> jedoch finde ich den sattel zu klobig,- sorry.



Kein Thema, hier hat die Funktion vor der Optik gewonnen, komme mit einem größeren Sattel einfach besser zurecht! Die Farben sehen auf dem Bild ziemlich grell aus, aber das rot ist eigentlich dunkler... Müsstest das rot ja kennen, hab von Dir ja den rot gepulverten Lenker 

Mit der Fox mal schauen, ist halt auch einfach viel zu teuer, aber die Optik


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2007)

@fox 40
die rohre der gabel sollten nie dicker als die vom rahmen sein.
deshalb finde ich die fox 40 to mutch...


----------



## Der M (29. Mai 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @fox 40
> die rohre der gabel sollten nie dicker als die vom rahmen sein.
> deshalb finde ich die fox 40 to mutch...



da geb ich dir recht...die fox is zu fett fürs ufo...sieht aus wie ne motobike gabel...aber jedem das seine... find das viecht lusti


----------



## Nette (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo, Ausserirdische!
Fährt jemand von Euch ein UFO-ST oder -DS in S? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Freerider/Downhiller, aber bedingt durch meine Grösse (1,60m) und der Tatsache, daß das aufgebaute Bike schnell 1/3 meines Körpergewichts erreicht, befürchte ich, daß das Rad dann mit mir fährt.
Hab zwar schon zur Probe gefahren in Willingen und Winterberg und finde das M-Pire ja ganz entzückend    ,befürchte aber, daß es summa summarum zu schwer wird und ich mit einem UFO für meine Gegebenheiten und Bedürfnisse wahrscheinlich besser fahre.
Und da dachte ich: In den Filmen sind die Ausserirdischen ja auch eher klein - vielleicht fahren die auch kleine Rahmen. Gibt´s extraterrestrische Erfahrungsberichte diesbezüglich? 

From earth: Annette


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2007)

Nette schrieb:


> Hallo, Ausserirdische!
> Fährt jemand von Euch ein UFO-ST oder -DS in S? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Freerider/Downhiller, aber bedingt durch meine Grösse (1,60m) und der Tatsache, daß das aufgebaute Bike schnell 1/3 meines Körpergewichts erreicht, befürchte ich, daß das Rad dann mit mir fährt.
> Hab zwar schon zur Probe gefahren in Willingen und Winterberg und finde das M-Pire ja ganz entzückend    ,befürchte aber, daß es summa summarum zu schwer wird und ich mit einem UFO für meine Gegebenheiten und Bedürfnisse wahrscheinlich besser fahre.
> Und da dachte ich: In den Filmen sind die Ausserirdischen ja auch eher klein - vielleicht fahren die auch kleine Rahmen. Gibt´s extraterrestrische Erfahrungsberichte diesbezüglich?
> ...



 hallo Annette
hier ein ST in S.







 weiter oben ist ein DS in S. vom Meister-Dieter.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2007)

und hier noch einz in S.
denke mal du bekommst es vom gewicht sowohl auch von der grösse perfeckt auf dich aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nette (29. Mai 2007)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Post! 
Liegen die Trümmer da oben noch unter 20 kg?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2007)

Nette schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die schnelle Post!
> Liegen die Trümmer da oben noch unter 20 kg?



deutlich unter 20 kg, 

aber das wort "Trümmer" möchte ich hier nicht mehr hören.



am besten du fragst miss nicolai
 sie kann dir zum UFO-DS näheres sagen.- und dir beratend zur seite stehen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=80739


----------



## Nette (29. Mai 2007)

Danke!
P.S.: "Trümmer" ist bei uns ein probates Wort für ein schweres Fahrrad - und keineswegs negativ gemeint!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2007)

Nette schrieb:


> Danke!
> P.S.: "Trümmer" ist bei uns ein probates Wort für ein schweres Fahrrad - und keineswegs negativ gemeint!




stimmt,-
 wobei "trümmer haufen" eher negativ ist. 


 mir brauchtse nix zu erzählen , bin auch ausem Pott...
aus dem tiiieftsen Pott.


----------



## Nette (29. Mai 2007)

Ich wusstet! 
Abba: Nix für ungut!
Für mich sin dat ja auch teilweise echt geile Moppeds die Karl-Heinze. Also auch wenn da so Apparillos bei sind, die ma son bisken stabiler sind. 

Darf man aber auch nicht jedem sagen!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Mai 2007)

Oder das hier:





Ist in S oder M, wiegt nur 16-17 Kilo wenn ich gerade nicht total verpeilt bin 

alle meine Aussagen sind ohne ------------------>


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. Mai 2007)

@ Der M: wie Du schon sagst, jedem das seine, daher kannst Du dir den hier: echt sparen!


----------



## Nette (29. Mai 2007)

@ JOHN-DOE: Danke für´s Bild. 
16-17 kg wäre ja ein Leichtgewicht. Mit den 14,5 kg von meinem BMXTB wäre das ja geradezu eine Gewichtsklasse. 
Na, mal sehen wie das überhaupt mit den Lieferzeiten aussieht.
Und die Farbe... Für Frauen ist ja auch die Farbe immer GANZ wichtig!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Mai 2007)

Bitte gerne, Du wirst da schon das richtige finden/bauen, wie schon weiter oben empfohlen wende Dich mal an Miss Nicolai  die ist auf einem leichten UFO-DS unterwegs und müsste so in etwa deine Größe und Gewicht haben (ich hoffe sowas darf Mann schreiben  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.F.87 (30. Mai 2007)

Das wäre mein unbekanntesflugobjekt.Das Gewicht liegt zwischen 32 und 34 Pfund. 





Jetzt noch mit Answer protaper lenker!und harten federn in der Sherman!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Mai 2007)

^^David evtl.kannst du ja mal sagen,- ob ein DS ^^
freeride,- bikepark,- und touren tauglich ist ?!?

Nette ist bestimmt sehr gespannt...


----------



## Nette (30. Mai 2007)

Sehr aufmerksam, KUHJAND! 
Ein DS wäre ja auch noch eine Alternative für Zwerge wie mich.


----------



## D.F.87 (31. Mai 2007)

Also um erstmal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen :

"DS" heißt nicht Dummschwätzer.

Das Einsatzgebiet beschränkt sich ausschließlich auf Sandkästen.Für alle anderen Geländearten ist das Material einfach nicht gemacht.Freeride und Bikepark gehen garnicht und Tour... ne du das ist echt zu Hardcore für das DS!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Mai 2007)

D.F.87 schrieb:


> Also um erstmal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen :
> 
> "DS" heißt nicht Dummschwätzer.
> 
> Das Einsatzgebiet beschränkt sich ausschließlich auf Sandkästen.Für alle anderen Geländearten ist das Material einfach nicht gemacht.Freeride und Bikepark gehen garnicht und Tour... ne du das ist echt zu Hardcore für das DS!!!



schon wieder ein Spinner


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Mai 2007)

D.F.87 schrieb:


> Also um erstmal alle Klarheiten zu beseitigen :
> 
> "DS" heißt nicht Dummschwätzer.
> 
> Das Einsatzgebiet beschränkt sich ausschließlich auf Sandkästen.Für alle anderen Geländearten ist das Material einfach nicht gemacht.Freeride und Bikepark gehen garnicht und Tour... ne du das ist echt zu Hardcore für das DS!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.F.87 (1. Juni 2007)

Sorry für den Gehirnfurtz!!


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2007)

ein biscken spass muss sein.






T-Shirt vom JOHN DOE


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2007)

Nette schrieb:


> Sehr aufmerksam, KUHJAND!
> Ein DS wäre ja auch noch eine Alternative für Zwerge wie mich.



Nette 
frag halt die leute die ahnung von bikes haben.
Meister-Dieter 
oder miss nicolai ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Juni 2007)

Hi,also daß mann mit einem ufo-ds im bikepark nicht auf seine Kosten kommt,kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Du kannst mit dem Gewicht,je nach Ausstattung auf 15kg runter kommen.
Dann mußt du allerdings auf Luftfederelemente bauen.
Ein paar normale Touren habe ich auch schon mit dem ufo-ds gefahren.
Durch ein relativ straff abgestimmtes Fahrwerk,kannst du auch die ein oder andere Steigung bewältigen.
"Für mich" ist es halt die richtige Mischung und je nach set-up kann mann eigentlich alles damit machen.....


----------



## Nippes80 (4. Juni 2007)

Achtung Achtung!!! Zwei Unbekannte Flugobjekte über (in) Willigen gesichtet worden!!!!  

Danke für die Gute Zeit Jungs...und NICOLAI-UFO-DS Dir Gute Besserung!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2007)

waaa wie ,-was ist passiert ?!?


----------



## Nippes80 (4. Juni 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> waaa wie ,-was ist passiert ?!?



Der Kollege hat sich die Hand angebrochen...aber erst Sonntag in Winterberg bei der ersten Abfahrt. Weitere 5 Abfahrten hat er noch durchgehalten...aber keine Sorge ist Halb so Wild... 1 Woche Gibs 2 Wochen Verband!!! Was einen nicht umbringt....


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2007)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Der Kollege hat sich die Hand angebrochen...aber erst Sonntag in Winterberg bei der ersten Abfahrt. Weitere 5 Abfahrten hat er noch durchgehalten...aber keine Sorge ist Halb so Wild... 1 Woche Gibs 2 Wochen Verband!!! Was einen nicht umbringt....



ja beim stürz fällt man immer zu 80% zuerst auf die hände,-
deshalb habe ich mir die 661 Wrist Wrap Pro   gekauft.
-->www.enduro4you.de


sag ihm mal gute besserung.


----------



## cena (4. Juni 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja beim stürz fällt man immer zu 80% zuerst auf die hände,-
> deshalb habe ich mir die 661 Wrist Wrap Pro gekauft.
> -->www.enduro4you.de
> 
> ...


 
die dinger hab ich mir mittlerweile auch mal angeschafft nur natürlich beim letzten sturz nicht getragen - ich merks heut noch en bisschen


----------



## steelo (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahr jetzt seit Anfang letzten Jahres ebenfalls ein Ufo-ST(mit Boxxer Team als DH aufgebaut) und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden was Handling etc. betrifft. Nur die Hinterbau-Performance ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht so optimal. Ich fahre aktuell einen DHX-3 mit 450er Fox Feder, keine Vorspannung, 6 Bar Boost Valve Druck, Zugstufe 7-8 Klicks rein, 30% Sag bei 80 kg raceready. Nachdem ich mit härteren und weicheren Federn und verschiedenen Boost-Valve-Einstellungen gefahren bin komme ich nachwievor zu dem Ergebnis, daß der Hinterbau auf kleine Schläge recht unsensibel reagiert, bei größeren Sachen eher undifferenziert durch den Federweg rauscht und eigentlich keine Endprogression aufweist.
Sicherlich auch eine Folge der degressiven Kinematik. Gibt es trotzdem Dämpfer die damit besser zurecht kommen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2007)

also mein bike ist zum "knallen" da ,-  
da achte ich nicht auf "kleine stösse"


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2007)

@ steelo 
hab auch ne menge ausprobiert,- bin jetzt mit meinem Marzocchi Roco WC und einer 650er feder mehr als zufrieden.

mein bike läuft super...

ps,- steelo gibts fotos von deinem bike ?


----------



## cena (6. Juni 2007)

steelo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahr jetzt seit Anfang letzten Jahres ebenfalls ein Ufo-ST(mit Boxxer Team als DH aufgebaut) und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden was Handling etc. betrifft. Nur die Hinterbau-Performance ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht so optimal. Ich fahre aktuell einen DHX-3 mit 450er Fox Feder, keine Vorspannung, 6 Bar Boost Valve Druck, Zugstufe 7-8 Klicks rein, 30% Sag bei 80 kg raceready. Nachdem ich mit härteren und weicheren Federn und verschiedenen Boost-Valve-Einstellungen gefahren bin komme ich nachwievor zu dem Ergebnis, daß der Hinterbau auf kleine Schläge recht unsensibel reagiert, bei größeren Sachen eher undifferenziert durch den Federweg rauscht und eigentlich keine Endprogression aufweist.
> Sicherlich auch eine Folge der degressiven Kinematik. Gibt es trotzdem Dämpfer die damit besser zurecht kommen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


 
also ich fahr mit meinem Ufo kein Wettkamp-DH aber benutz es angefangen bei ner tour bis hin zum Bikeparkeinsatz, und das nicht gerade sensible ansprechverhalten hab ich auch festgestellt, allerdings musste ich mich entscheiden ob der dämpfr bei drops urchschlagen soll, oder ob ich das ansprechverhalten super sensibel haben will, und mir war halt doch ne längere lebenzeit des dämpfers wichtig, weshalb ich dann ne härtere feder reingemacht hab.

ich hab jetzt den vergleich zu nem FSR-Hinterbau von Speci, und der vergleich ist eigentlich schwachsinnig und das ergebnis demnach logisch, deswegen will ich mich nicht beschweren ;-)


----------



## leon4rdo (6. Juni 2007)

sers
schikce ufos. vorallem das erste mit der lyrik find ich schick  
nur ne kurze zwischenfrage  da oben schon mal auf das gewicht angespielt wurde. was wiegen eure ufos denn nun so? 
macht es überhaupt sinn sich ein ufo als tourenfreerider aufzubauen? also so, dass das gewicht so um die 16kilo liegt?


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Juni 2007)

leon4rdo schrieb:


> sers
> schikce ufos. vorallem das erste mit der lyrik find ich schick
> nur ne kurze zwischenfrage  da oben schon mal auf das gewicht angespielt wurde. was wiegen eure ufos denn nun so?
> macht es überhaupt sinn sich ein ufo als tourenfreerider aufzubauen? also so, dass das gewicht so um die 16kilo liegt?



@ leon4rdo

Also, bei meinem habe ich nicht so sehr auf das Gewicht geachtet (habe aber dennoch nicht die schwersten Komponenten z.B. XT Kurbel, Big Betty, 66 light ETA) und bin bei etwas über 18 Kilo´s gelandet.
Ich Würde sagen mit nem leichtem LRS, Luftdämpfer, NC-17 Magnesium Pedal, Totem Solo Air usw. könntest Du unter 17 Kilo kommen.
Ich sach schonmal viel spaß beim Aufbauen ich kann den Rahmen nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## steelo (6. Juni 2007)

Hab mal schnell mit´m Tele ein Bild gemacht.
Bezüglich des Hinterbau´s hatte ich heute interessante Gespräche mit Cosmic (Roco) und Toxoholics (FOX). Mein Fazit: Der Roco WC scheint für den UFO-St Hinterbau am geeignetsten zu sein, da die einstellbare HighSpeed Druckstufe und der Kompensationsdruck sich hier insbesondere auf das letzte Federwegdrittel auswirken ohne das Ansprechen zu Beginn zu verschlechtern. Soll beim DHX-5 mit dem BottomOut Ventil auch möglich sein allerdings beeinflusst sich das noch mit der allg. Druckstufe und der Pedalplattform. Sprich, der Roco sollte hier einfacher und effektiver auf die Ufo-ST Kinematik einstellbar sein gerade was die Endprogression angeht. Könnte daß ein Roco WC Fahrer so bestätigen?


----------



## steelo (6. Juni 2007)

So, nochmal in groß und ein paar Eckdaten:
Größe M eloxiert, Boxxer Team, Juicy5, Thomson, Syntace, Mrp, Saint, Mavic EX721, Maxxis, Shimano 105, Sram 8-fach 12-25. Insgesamt ziemlich genau 19 Kilo und seit 1 Jahr in deutschen und tschechischen Bikeparks unterwegs.


----------



## leon4rdo (6. Juni 2007)

ich dachte da eigentlich auch an leichten LRS wenn das geld reicht vielleicht ein dtswiss enduro  schließlich drope ich jetzt nicht so heftig. bin eher auf trails unterwegs. wie fährt sich der rahmen im uphill?

aber noch 2 technische fragen: 
@falco: ist es möglich einen leichteren rohrsatz zu verwenden um so etwas gewicht zu sparen? aber wichtiger als die frage nach dem möglichen ist die frage des sinnes. macht das sinn? was hält er dann noch aus?

2te frage. ich habe gelesen man kann auch einen umwerfer montieren. was für mich sehr wichtig ist. schließlich will ich ja touren fahren. (sprich alpentrails) und da möchte ich nicht gern den berg hochschieben. wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kann ich dann allerdings nur in 165mm stellung fahren. 
hab ich das so richtig verstanden? und wie fährt es sich mit 165mm? ich persönlich hab damit weniger ein problem. wenn es dann mal in den bikepark geht, kann man ihn ja abschrauben. oder auch später wenn ich auch mal umsattle...


----------



## roelant (6. Juni 2007)

Wieso kein Helius FR? Hat auch 165 mm federweg... und ist leichter. 16 kg aufbauen sind sehr einfach zu erreichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon4rdo (6. Juni 2007)

den unterschied macht zum einen der preis  
und zum anderen ist es mir lieber wenn ich federwegeinstellmöglichkeiten nach oben habe. wer weiß was ich in 2 jahren oder so mache. vielleicht gefällt mir das bikepark fahren doch besser. ich glaube mit dem ufo habe ich mehr möglichkeiten 

!!!Noch ne frage zum umwerfer. wie ich in dem alten ufo fred gelesen habe, reduziert ein umwerferturm ja den federweg. was ist mit e-type umwerfern? da müsste das problem ja gelöst sein oder???


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2007)

^^ steelo ^^
klasse U-St
 genau so hätte ich es auch aufgebaut. 
 die boxxer harmoniert sehr gut im bike.  


 mach mal ein "draussenfoto" 

ps. das vom Nippes80  ist ja auch mal sehr schön...


----------



## dirtyMoeri (8. Juni 2007)

Si hatte mal zeit auch mein ufo-st hier hochzuladen^^ schreibt mal wie es euch gefällt! will evt. noch ne andere gabel rein hauen sowas wie 66....


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2007)

@dirtyMoeri 

ansich ganz geil.
jedoch haben die billig parts (sattelstütze, schaltwerk, evtl. laufräder und die kleine boxxer) -nix drann zu suchen.

 die farbe ist der absolute knaller !


----------



## DantexXx (8. Juni 2007)

was heisst,die "billigen parts" haben nichts an dem rad zu suchen?  solange die teile problemlos ihren dienst verrichten ist es ja wohl vollkommen in ordnung,dass man sie fährt.und die boxxer ride ist ja wohl ne super lösung,wenn jemand mit ner DC gabel auch noch gescheit nen berg hochkommen will...

ich finds bike super 

gruß Jochen


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juni 2007)

DantexXx schrieb:


> was heisst,die "billigen parts" haben nichts an dem rad zu suchen?  solange die teile problemlos ihren dienst verrichten ist es ja wohl vollkommen in ordnung,dass man sie fährt.und die boxxer ride ist ja wohl ne super lösung,wenn jemand mit ner DC gabel auch noch gescheit nen berg hochkommen will...
> 
> ich finds bike super
> 
> gruß Jochen






 ja sorry  DantexXx 

mir gefällt der  "x-tasy/race-face/truvativ " mix nicht ganz,-

 das auch die günstig parts hervorragend halten ist doch ausser frage,- 


DantexXx 
 wie siehts mit deinem U-ST aus ? 
poste es doch mal hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (8. Juni 2007)

hier also mein Ufo ST und wehe ich hör wieder was von wegen sieht ulkig aus wegen der dämpferposition 
fährt sich super 

edit:bekomme es mal wieder nicht gebacken das photo zu posten,hier also der link
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1355547/


----------



## dirtyMoeri (8. Juni 2007)

wo sind denn die laufräder billig? das sind dt swiss laufräder....
sattelstütze stimmt schon aber schaltwerk ist ein x9 auch nicht billig...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juni 2007)

Dantes Bike:


----------



## DantexXx (8. Juni 2007)

danke john doe fürs posten 

mittlerweile hab ich die DMR V8 pedale gegen TIME Z freeride pedale getauscht,fährt und vorallem beschleunigt es sich mit clickies halt doch besser.


----------



## Jocka79 (9. Juni 2007)

Moin,jeder so wie er es gerne mag!

Steh auch nicht so auf diesen Mix von Teilen!

Und die Gabel sollte wirklich raus!
Bin das ST auch schon mal mit der Gabel gefahren und das fühlt sich nicht gut an! 
Wenn schon doppelbrücke dann richtig! 

Fahre auch ein X9 Schaltwerk und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Moin,jeder so wie er es gerne mag!
> 
> Steh auch nicht so auf diesen Mix von Teilen!
> 
> ...



Jocka  seinz


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juni 2007)

Joka 
alles zum bildderhochladen findest du hier.  -->

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=149183


----------



## Jocka79 (11. Juni 2007)

Konnte es leider noch nicht wiegen..... 

Glaub ist auf jeden Fall ganz fett geworden und macht mächtig Gaudi....!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juni 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Konnte es leider noch nicht wiegen.....
> 
> Glaub ist auf jeden Fall ganz fett geworden und macht mächtig Gaudi....!!



bestimmt 19.5 kg.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (13. Juni 2007)

Hi 

bin auch kurz davor mir ein st zu holen mit Mz roco.
Könnt ihr mir vll ein paar tipps geben welche gabel gut ins st passt?
Hat einer erfahrung mir einer boxxer race von 05?

Und ich hab auch kein plan was für es für stabile naben gibt die ins st passen?
Welche rahmengröße bei 1,90m? 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (13. Juni 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bin auch kurz davor mir ein st zu holen mit Mz roco.
> Könnt ihr mir vll ein paar tipps geben welche gabel gut ins st passt?
> ...



Servus!

Ich fahr eine Boxxer Race von 07 und die harmoniert super mit meinem dhx 5.0.....mehr erfahrung hab ich da noch nicht gemacht, also mit anderem Material.

Bei 1,90 solltest du auf jeden fall L nehmen.... 

Naben....:

Hope pro II
Hügi Fr
Abbah Lawill

muss halt nur eine sein die für 12x135mm ausgelegt ist

Greetz


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Juni 2007)

Hey, ich bin eine Boxxer Race 06 gefahren mit der ich ausgesprochen zufrieden war, bei Bedarf, ich möchte diese gerade verkaufen... Bei Naben kann ich immer wieder nur die Alutech-Naben empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach haben die ein ausgesprochen gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältniss und man unterstützt auch noch eine deutsche Schmiede, die von darkhenry1 genannten sind sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl.

Bei der Größe würde ich auch zu L tendieren, aber am besten mal eins probefahren, oder die Geodaten mit deinen vorherigen Bikes vergleichen!

So long...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (13. Juni 2007)

jo danke euch zwei!!

@timbow...

Was willste denn für die gabel haben?


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juni 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bin auch kurz davor mir ein st zu holen mit Mz roco.
> Könnt ihr mir vll ein paar tipps geben welche gabel gut ins st passt?
> ...



sorry der  " Mz roco". wird so ohne weiteres nicht reinpassen... 
(das hatten wir schon desöfterne hier diskutiert)

ne boxxer harmoniert sehr gut mit dem U-ST. (schön leicht)

zu den naben kann ich dir zb. die NOPE empfehlen. fahre sie auch.

gr. L. würde gut passen...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (14. Juni 2007)

Ja mit dem das problem mit dem rocco kenn ich, das beseitigt mein händler!!
dann wrd ich mir die boxxer wohl mal zulegen!

Is das st eig auch noch en bissle bergauftauglich(zb auf 165mm) ?


----------



## darkhenry1 (14. Juni 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Ja mit dem das problem mit dem rocco kenn ich, das beseitigt mein händler!!
> dann wrd ich mir die boxxer wohl mal zulegen!
> 
> Is das st eig auch noch en bissle bergauftauglich(zb auf 165mm) ?



Tjoa zur Bergauftauglichkeit..... meines wiegt 19,5Kg und mit komplett ausgezogener Sattelstütze gehts scho den Berg hoch...aber halt nich schnell..zumindest bei mir nicht  

Wenn du nur 165mm Fw einstellst kannst du einen Umwerferturm montieren und 3 Kettenblätter fahren womit das dann kein Problem mehr darstellen sollte.
Allerdings ist di Boxxer dann fehl am Platz...

Greetz


----------



## Omegar (15. Juni 2007)

so, langes lesen.....
Erstmal ein paar antworten zu fragen auf diesen seiten:
Ich bin 185m groß und fahre ne M. ich finde es passt wie angegossen. Für bergauffahrten sollte man sich nen 70mm vorbau dranschrauben... ansonsten sitzt man zu weit hinten. Zur gabel hätte ich vor drei wochen noch gasagt: RS Totem 2-step ist die beste wahl, da absenkbar und schön leicht. Nebenbei hat sie sehr gut mit meinem x-fusion dämpfer funktioniert. Da sie aber, wie so viele andere gabeln abgesoffen ist, kann ich nur wiedermal sagen: RockShox sucks... zumindest was die entwicklung neuer produkte angeht. Die boxxer ist ja wohl ziemlich toll.... aber halt schon seit jahren im einsatz. Testen sollte man auch in serie produzierte gabeln ausfürlich, da diese beim kunden ankommen...
Auf jeden fall kommt jetzt eine MZ 66 RC2X (1.5') ans bike. sieht mit weißer gabel eh besser aus...  
Das problem mit dem etwas straffen ansprechverhalten am anfang des federwegs kenne ich erlich gesagt nicht. Ich fahre bei 65 kg ne 450er feder (zwei umdrehungen federvospannung) und finde alles ziemlich perfect. Vieleicht ist mein popo aber auch nur zu sehr an ein dirtbike gewöhnt. durchgeschlagen ist mir der hinterbau auch noch nie...

*Das Ufo ist ein Traum!
*
Fotos kommen noch, wenn meine neue mz da ist. ansonsten schaut euch meine fotos an.

Ach ja: der x-fusion dämpfer ist eigendlich auch ne preisgünstige wariante, da er top funktioniert. Nur ProPedal fehlt.


----------



## DantexXx (15. Juni 2007)

ich sehe gerade,dass bei allen ufos die auf 195mm eingestellt sind,der schlitten bewegt wurde,muss man das machen oder ist das persönliche vorliebe,was die winkel angeht?hab nämlich heute meinen umwerferturm abgebaut und hinterbau auch auf 195mm gestellt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2007)

Die Position auf dem Schlitten ist von der Rahmengröße abhängig, den Umwerfenturm kannst Du nur mit max. 165mm Anbringen, kollidiert sonst wohl, laut Fa. Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (15. Juni 2007)

das mit dem kollidieren ist mir bekannt,weis ich auch bescheid und wie schonmal geschrieben,könnte man es auch mit umwerferturm auf 175mm fahren,dann allerdings nur aufm kleinen kettenblatt und auf eigenes risiko meine frage bezog sich ja nur auf den schlitten,da dieser sich bei den meisten an einer anderen stelle befindet als bei mir,fahr den rahmen in L und der schlitten ist an unterster position angebracht.


----------



## darkhenry1 (15. Juni 2007)

DantexXx schrieb:


> das mit dem kollidieren ist mir bekannt,weis ich auch bescheid und wie schonmal geschrieben,könnte man es auch mit umwerferturm auf 175mm fahren,dann allerdings nur aufm kleinen kettenblatt und auf eigenes risiko meine frage bezog sich ja nur auf den schlitten,da dieser sich bei den meisten an einer anderen stelle befindet als bei mir,fahr den rahmen in L und der schlitten ist an unterster position angebracht.



Ich denke mal das der Schlitten (bei Rahmen in L) ganz unten angebracht wird  (wenn du den so von der Fa. NIcolai so bekommen hast),
da der rahmen ja größer ist und der Dämpfer dann nicht auch Länger wird muss er ja nun weiter hinten montiert werden......
glaube darüber gibt es aber auch noch ne pdf. datei bei nicolai auf der HP....

Greetz


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das der Schlitten (bei Rahmen in L) ganz unten angebracht wird  (wenn du den so von der Fa. NIcolai so bekommen hast),
> da der rahmen ja größer ist und der Dämpfer dann nicht auch Länger wird muss er ja nun weiter hinten montiert werden......
> glaube darüber gibt es aber auch noch ne pdf. datei bei nicolai auf der HP....
> 
> Greetz



100%tige zustimmung, siehe auch mein UFO-ST, ist auch L, 222 Dämpfer, auch ganz unten angeschraubt


----------



## *Hobbes* (15. Juni 2007)

Zum Thema Umwerferturm kann ich nur sagen: fahre das Rad jetzt über ein Jahr mit Umwerferturm und eingestellten 185mm Federweg ohne die geringsten Probleme das da irgendwas schleift. Fahre ne e.13 DRS mit 22 und 36 Kettenblatt. 
Bin auch schon diverse Reifen gefahren von nem Fat Albert über Big Betty bis zu Intense 2.5 Downhillreifen und hatte nie Probleme.
(fahre übrigends nen Romic Dämpfer der bei mir zumindest auch ausgezeichnet funktioniert)

Gruß *hobbes*


----------



## DantexXx (16. Juni 2007)

ok danke,dann hat sich das mit dem schlitten erledigt


----------



## Mtb-Flo (16. Juni 2007)

Hier steht hauptsächlich was über Touren, Freeride, Downhill UFO-STs.
Daher:

Postet mal Pics, Erfahrungen von UFO-STs in Slopestyleausführungen.
X-Up Beinfreiheit scheint kein Problem zu sein. Wie stehts mit Tailwhips, 360ern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Juni 2007)

Also beim meinem Backflip to double Tailwhip to 720 Barspin gestern hat alles gepasst !


----------



## darkhenry1 (16. Juni 2007)

Mtb-Flo schrieb:


> X-Up Beinfreiheit scheint kein Problem zu sein. Wie stehts mit Tailwhips, 360ern.



Tailwhip...360°...... 

Ich denke dafür solltest du wenn ein leichtereres Radl zur Hand nehmen.
Dafür dürfte das bike ich sag mal was träge sein durch das Gewicht.

Aber wenn du damit sowas hinbekommst musste mal ein bild machen


----------



## Omegar (17. Juni 2007)

mein UFO-ST kam eine Woch später da am Steuerrohr noch eine Verstärkung angeschweißt werden musste.....
(Ich habe den Rahmen anfang 2007 bei BkeMarked in Berlin gekauft)

Gibt es noch einen UFO fahrer mit dieser verstärkung?

@Falco M.: wieso haben andere bzw. ältere UFOs diese verstärkung nicht und wieso ist die Dauerfestigkeit nur mit dieser Hülse gewärleistet BZW. was ist denn dann mit den nichtverstärkten Rahmen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Juni 2007)

Mal eine Frage an alle, besonders Fox DHX Piloten... mit welcher Federhärte bei welchem Körpergewicht seid ihr unterwegs... Thx Tim


----------



## mastro022 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ist deine Boxxer Race 06 noch zu haben?

lg


----------



## mastro022 (18. Juni 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin eine Boxxer Race 06 gefahren mit der ich ausgesprochen zufrieden war, bei Bedarf, ich möchte diese gerade verkaufen... Bei Naben kann ich immer wieder nur die Alutech-Naben empfehlen. Meiner Meinung nach haben die ein ausgesprochen gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältniss und man unterstützt auch noch eine deutsche Schmiede, die von darkhenry1 genannten sind sicherlich auch eine gute Wahl.
> 
> Bei der Größe würde ich auch zu L tendieren, aber am besten mal eins probefahren, oder die Geodaten mit deinen vorherigen Bikes vergleichen!
> 
> So long...



sry hab das Zitat übersehen 

Boxxer 06 RACE würde mich interessieren! mail an [email protected]


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> mein UFO-ST kam eine Woch später da am Steuerrohr noch eine Verstärkung angeschweißt werden musste.....
> (Ich habe den Rahmen anfang 2007 bei BkeMarked in Berlin gekauft)
> 
> Gibt es noch einen UFO fahrer mit dieser verstärkung?
> ...




"wer brauch schon die fischlippen da unten am steuerrohr". 

lt. Falco (beim festival in W-Berg) haben sich genau an dieser stelle einige U-STs innen im steuerrohr geweitet.

 jedoch nur bei single crown federgabeln,-  soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Jocka79 (18. Juni 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an alle, besonders Fox DHX Piloten... mit welcher Federhärte bei welchem Körpergewicht seid ihr unterwegs... Thx Tim



Hi Tim, 
fahre eine 400er Feder im Fox DHX 5.0 bei ca 63kg ohne Panzer und so...


----------



## darkhenry1 (18. Juni 2007)

@Tim
Fahre bei 67kg+3kg? klamotten also qausi 70kg ne 450er


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Juni 2007)

@ Omegar,

also an der Optik kann es nicht liegen, finde diesen Ring ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Warum wurde da nicht dieser Boost (ich glaube er heißt so) wie beim Lamda dran gemacht?

@ Jocka79,

danke für deinen Post, vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar weitere aus der schwereren Gewichtsklasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (18. Juni 2007)

Danke KHUJAND. ich dachte mir soetwas in der richtung schon...
Da bleibt nur noch die Frage, was Piloten älterer UFOs mit SinglecrownGabel jatzt machen? Naja, vieleicht ja nur ein Problem der '07er Modelle....
Ansonsten wird einem bei NICOLAI ja schnell geholfen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Juni 2007)

So, ich weiß das ihr keine Freunde der Fox 40 seid, dennoch habe ich meinen Traum erfüllt und hier mal das Ergebniss. Entschuldigt das schlechte Foto, aber auf die schnelle ging es nicht anders! Aufgrund des teuren Gustl Adapter musste ich auch auf Avid Code umstellen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Juni 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Da bleibt nur noch die Frage, was Piloten älterer UFOs mit SinglecrownGabel jatzt machen?



na is doch klar, wir werden alle sterben


----------



## Omegar (21. Juni 2007)

@JOHN-DOE: früher oder später....

@timbowjoketown: ich finde, dass das Bike echt schick aussieht.... und die FOX 40 passt ziemlich gut. Muss ja nicht jeder BoXXer fahren..... Von Verarbeitungs- und Serien-Problemen hört man von Fox auf jeden Fall weniger als von RS...  
PS: "Totem ist doof!"


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Juni 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> PS: "Totem ist doof!"


 

Ja, mit der Totem hat RS natürlich ziemlich in die ....... gegriffen, aber über die Boxxer kann ich nur gutes berichten, die hat wirklich super funktioniert. Wenn die 40 genauso funktioniert und hält, bin ich schon absolut zufrieden! War halt damals Liebe auf den ersten Blick, daher habe ich sie mir gekauft


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2007)

@Omegar nein das ist falsch...
 hab schon soo viele gabeln in der hand gehabt (und auch verbaut)
 doch die geringsten fertigungstoleranzen sind bei den Rock-Shox gabeln  zu ersehen. 


 zu der totem gibts einen thread dortist alles erleutert.
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3704102#post3704102

Tim
 viel spass mit deinem bike.


----------



## Wurstsalat (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Untertassen Rider
Wolt mal fragen
Ich hab das Problem bei meinem Ufo das der Hinterbau leicht nach rechts geht!
Also der Hinterbau geht ja am Sattelrohr vorbei, .... rechts und links sollte gleich viel Platz sein aber links sind 3 mm platz zum Sattelrohr und rechts 9 mm oder so!
Jetzt wollt ich wissen was man da machen könnte!?

Wäre cool wenn da jemadn was wüsste!?
Gruß Worschty 


www.hd-freeride.de


----------



## Nippes80 (21. Juni 2007)

Mal Was ganz anderes:

DAS IST DOCH MAL EIN -->GEBURTSTAGSKUCHEN<-- 

DANKE SUESSE DU BIST DIE BESTE


----------



## numinisflo (21. Juni 2007)

Sehr coole Idee mit dem Kuchen!

Aber eigentlich wollte ich timbojoketown zu seinem geilen Ufo gratulieren - viel Spaß mit der 40. Die beste Gabel, welche ich je gefahren bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2007)

Wurstsalat schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Untertassen Rider
> Wolt mal fragen
> Ich hab das Problem bei meinem Ufo das der Hinterbau leicht nach rechts geht!
> Also der Hinterbau geht ja am Sattelrohr vorbei, .... rechts und links sollte gleich viel Platz sein aber links sind 3 mm platz zum Sattelrohr und rechts 9 mm oder so!
> ...




Wursti

JOHN DOE müsste es wissen,- er hatte das gleiche probl.
soweit ich weiss, liegt es an den ausfallenden,- da gibts 
eine + und eine - stellung... 
 hab da noch nicht genau nachgeschaut bei mir.


Nippes
 HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Juni 2007)

Flo
 sorry habich was verpasst ?!?  
 für welches bike hast du dir die 40zig geholt ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Juni 2007)

@ Flo: Vielen Dank, kann es auch kaum erwarten sie ausgiebig zu testen! Bisher renn ich nur 10 mal in den Keller und streichel mal drüber ;-)

@ Wursti: Ich kann Dir nur nochmal den Tipp geben, Dich direkt an Nicolai (Falco) zu wenden, oder den Händler bei dem Du es gekauft hast...

@ Nippes80: Coole Frau!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juni 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Wursti
> 
> JOHN DOE müsste es wissen,- er hatte das gleiche probl.
> soweit ich weiss, liegt es an den ausfallenden,- da gibts
> ...



Noe mit dem Rado kannst Du nur Spur und Sturz des Laufrades-Rahmen einstellen bei im ist ja die "Ungenauigkeit" Rahmen-Rahmen, am besten bei Nicolai anrufen


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Noe mit dem Rado kannst Du nur Spur und Sturz des Laufrades-Rahmen einstellen bei im ist ja die "Ungenauigkeit" Rahmen-Rahmen, am besten bei Nicolai anrufen




 ja stimmt !  
 ach du kacke,- verzogen ?


----------



## Omegar (24. Juni 2007)

@KHUJAND: kann schon sein. aber die panne mit der totem wirft trotzdem nen schlechtes licht auf RS...... Die boxxer ist da ja auch was anderes: die gibt es ja schon seit jahren und die technik ist ausgereift.
nja, ansonsten hat da ja jeder seine vorlieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2007)

Hi Artur
Ich fahre seit nem halben Jahr ungefähr die 40 in meinem RMX, kannst du dir gerne mal in meiner Galerie anschauen.
Sorry fürs offtopic...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2007)

Wurstsalat schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Untertassen Rider
> Wolt mal fragen
> Ich hab das Problem bei meinem Ufo das der Hinterbau leicht nach rechts geht!
> Also der Hinterbau geht ja am Sattelrohr vorbei, .... rechts und links sollte gleich viel Platz sein aber links sind 3 mm platz zum Sattelrohr und rechts 9 mm oder so!
> ...





Wursti
 hab mal bei meinem  schwager seinem rotwild nachgeschaut,- bei ihm kam der rahmen so direckt von rotwild,-das auf der einen seite der abstand mehr als auf der anderen seite war... 


 lt. rotwild sind das fertigunstoleranzen.

 bei NICOLAI wohl auch. 
 somit noch im bedenkenlosen bereich.


----------



## Omegar (27. Juni 2007)

Wenn es sich aber um Toleranzen in diesem Bereich handelt ist das eine andere sache KHUJAND. Fertigungstoleranzen solten < 1mm sein. Alles drüber ist echt nicht toll. Da die Sitzstreben sich so verschoben haben das der besagte unterschiedliche Abstand zustande kommt, hat das auch Einfluss auf die max. Reifenbreite... Denn passend (also schräg in diesem Fall) einzuspeichen verändert ja auch das fahrverhalten. 'Wurstsalat' sollte sich da mal an seinen Händler wenden oder halt direkt an Nicolai. Ich denke das wäre die beste Lösung.


----------



## Omegar (27. Juni 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die exkate Ausrichtung der Fahr- und Lenkachse des Rahmen kann einen Verzug zwischen Heck und Sitzrohr zur Folge haben. Die geschilderten Abweichungen liegen im Toleranzbereich und sind kein Anlass zur Sorge.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Ok, hat sich dann an anderer stelle schon beantwortet.


----------



## unchained (27. Juni 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Oder das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das bike ist soooooooooo geil.


----------



## Jocka79 (28. Juni 2007)

Das ding geht wie Sau.....





Bin leider immer noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu wiegen, aber ich denke ich komme höchstens auf 17,5kg!! 

Werd es bald mit einer vernünftigen Waage mal abchecken!!

Bin das Babyblaue UFO schon gefahren, leider existiert es so nicht mehr!
17,0kg wenn ich mich richtig entsinne....


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Juni 2007)

die 17,5 kg wage ich zu bezweifeln, aber sag mal bescheid wenn du es richtig gewogen hast!


----------



## DantexXx (28. Juni 2007)

da es so ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie meins und meins sogar noch mit luftdämpfer um die 19kg wiegt (rahmen L) wird das auch so um den dreh wiegen..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Juni 2007)

So die finale Version:







NICOLAI UFO-ST Size L - FOX DHX AIR 5.0 - MZ 66 RC2X - Chris King Headset - Nicolai 1.5 / 11/8 reducer - HOPE Head Doctor - Hope Moto V2, Vented Disk - Race Face Diablous Kurbel/Lagersatz - Heidy Kettenführung - HOPE Pro II Naben - Mavic EX 721 Felgen - DT 2.0 1.8 Speichen - Schwalbe Big Betty VR-GG HR-ORC - Schwalbe Schläuche - Thomson Elite Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau - Selle Italia Flite - Race Face Diablous Lenker - SRAM XO Trigger - SRAM XO Schaltwerk - SRAM PC 991 Power Link Kette - SRAM PG990 Kassette - Fireeye Fire8 Pedal - 18,5 Kilo

An der Heidy Kefü musste ich ganz schön basteln bis die passte, wegen der vorne so tief angesetzten Kettenstrebe.


----------



## darkhenry1 (28. Juni 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> So die finale Version:



Schön aufgebaut....der LRS gefällt mir besonders gut...werd mir zumindest vorne auch noc hne 721 zulegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (28. Juni 2007)

sehr schick und spezial leicht für nen ufo st 
btw: wo kauf ich die 721 felgen am besten online?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Juni 2007)

Die 721 gibt es für ca. 45 Euro in fast jedem Shop


----------



## OldSchool (29. Juni 2007)

Auch in schwarz?

Habe fÃ¼r meine glaube ich Ã¼ 60â¬ gezahlt.

Ciao OldSchool


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Juni 2007)

wie auch immer ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust für andere zu googeln


----------



## Pilgrim (29. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen... ich möchte mir auch ein UFO ST zulegen, nur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich eher eine M oder L brauche. Ich bin 1.85 groß und will es hauptsächlich im Bikepark etc. einsetzen. Touren weniger bis garnicht (dafür hab ich mein Helius). Momentan tendier ich mehr zu einem M Rahmen - was meint Ihr?

Grüße,

Simon


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Juni 2007)

ganz klar, nur für Bikeparks dann M, viel Spass damit


----------



## timbowjoketown (29. Juni 2007)

Yupp, denke auch das M die richtige Wahl ist. Aber auch hier gilt, Geometriedaten mit schon gefahrenen Bikes vergleichen oder besser Bike zur Probe fahren, dann entscheiden.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (30. Juni 2007)

Hey ho

Wollt ma fragen was ihr so von dem aufbau haltet:

Rahmen:          Ufo st Rot/schwarz
Dämpfer:          Rocco tst 08
Gabel:             888 RCV
Steuersatz:      Cane Creek
Lenker/Vorbau: Holzfeller
Schaltung:       x7
Kurbel:            Husselfelt+Boxguide
Bremse:          juicy Five
Naben:            Vr. Hope pro 2    Hr. Delirium
Felgen:           MTX
Reifen Minion DH 2.5


----------



## Nippes80 (30. Juni 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Hey ho
> 
> Wollt ma fragen was ihr so von dem aufbau haltet:
> 
> ...




Klingt doch super würde nur statt der juicy Five ne K18 nehmen (bremst wie sau und ist schön leicht)

Da fällt mir noch ein wenn du einen Rahmen Grösse M brauchst  (Farbe ist Schwarz/Weiß) wie neu und ohne lange Lieferzeiten dann guck mal hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260132099194&rd=1&rd=1
kann ich dur nahe legen ist von einem guten Kumpel, hat das ding wie ein rohes Ei behandelt!!!!
Viel spass beim aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennyhel (9. Juli 2007)

Hey ho,
schöne Bikes habt ihr alle ! Kann mich endlich zu euch dazugesellen ^^ leider erst der Rahmen und die Gabel...aber immerhin....köpft mich jetzt bitte nicht weil ich hier kein fertiges Bike reinstelle  




Rahmengröße ist L, die Gabel ne 66 RC2X
es soll ne Hussefelt und ne Oro Bianco dran...Laufräder bin ich noch unentschlossen.....


mfg
bennyhel


----------



## andy_FAF (10. Juli 2007)

so mal wieder ein ds 

hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (10. Juli 2007)

Geile Karren!!
Ich hab meins auch heut abgeholt!!
Kommt ende des monats noch en roco '08 rein!







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/391935/cat/12605


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute!
Also auf die Gefahr hin das hier nun ein paar Leuten die Kinnlade runter fällt stelle ich mal ein paar Basicfragen zum Ufo DS.
Laut Prospekt ist das für 4x, Dual und Dirtjump gedacht. So weit so gut. Nun lese ich hier im Thread allerdings was von 16-17kg für ein aufgebautes Bike (Größe stand nicht dabei). Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für ne Dirtmoppe?
Dann wollte ich noch mal ganz dämlich in die Runde fragen was denn nun der Unterschied zwischen einem Ufo DS und einem Helius ST oder einem M-Pire ist.
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Radel zuzulegen mit dem sich die Facetten Slopestyle, Dirt, 4x und Street bedienen lässt. Allerdings bin ich für ein Hardtail eindeutig zu weich, daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Fully. Wobei Slopestyle und Street wohl der Haupteinsatzzweck des Radels sein wird. Mein Helius ST ist mir dazu einfach zu groß und zu schwer. Außerdem werde ich wohl mein Helius ST im nächstes Jahr im Herbst in Rente schicken und mir einen reinen DH Boliden aufbauen. Da ist dann auch nicht mehr soo viel mit Freeriden angesagt.
So, ich würde mal gerne hören was ihr zu dem Thema denkt. Schreibt einfach mal dazu was euch so einfällt. Merci!

nico


----------



## cena (16. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Also auf die Gefahr hin das hier nun ein paar Leuten die Kinnlade runter fällt stelle ich mal ein paar Basicfragen zum Ufo DS.
> Laut Prospekt ist das für 4x, Dual und Dirtjump gedacht. So weit so gut. Nun lese ich hier im Thread allerdings was von 16-17kg für ein aufgebautes Bike (Größe stand nicht dabei). Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für ne Dirtmoppe?
> Dann wollte ich noch mal ganz dämlich in die Runde fragen was denn nun der Unterschied zwischen einem Ufo DS und einem Helius ST oder einem M-Pire ist.
> ...


 
Unterschiede liegen doch ganz klar auf der Hand wenn man sich die einsatzbereiche anguckt: 

- UFO DS war ja ursprünglich für DualSlalom gedacht und macht sich natürlich auch im Dirt- und Streetbereich nicht schlecht - so viel Federweg wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich

- Helius ST ist halt en (extrem-)Freerider mit viel Federweg vorne und hinten mit dem du auch mal den Downhill-Track bei dir oder im Bikepark runterjagen kannst

- Das M-Pire ist dann widerrum der Wettbewerbs-Downhiller der auch von der Geometrie am meißten in die Ecke Downhill geht weil er da ja auch hingehört


Für dein Vorhaben scheint das UFO DS am gescheitesten und wenn man en bisschen aufs Gewicht der Parts guckt, dann kommt man auch relativ easy auf 15-16kg fürs Komplettbike


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Also auf die Gefahr hin das hier nun ein paar Leuten die Kinnlade runter fällt stelle ich mal ein paar Basicfragen zum Ufo DS.
> Laut Prospekt ist das für 4x, Dual und Dirtjump gedacht. So weit so gut. Nun lese ich hier im Thread allerdings was von 16-17kg für ein aufgebautes Bike (Größe stand nicht dabei). Ist das nicht ein bisschen viel für ne Dirtmoppe?
> Dann wollte ich noch mal ganz dämlich in die Runde fragen was denn nun der Unterschied zwischen einem Ufo DS und einem Helius ST oder einem M-Pire ist.
> ...




oder ein U-ST  in dieser Konstellation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juli 2007)

Hey!
Danke für die Antworten.
Also zwischen einem UFO ST und meinem Helius ist der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach nicht gewaltig genug was die Anschaffung eines Zweirades rechtfertigt.
Mir geht es halt Hauptsächlich um die Geometrie die zum streeten und Slopestyle rocken geeignet ist. Im Slopestyle hat sicherlich das ST seine Nase vorn. Im Bereich Street dann wieder das DS. Hinzu kommt das ich ein DS noch nie gefahren bin. Daher kann ich auch nicht einschätzen wie sich das fährt. Also eher kompakt, flach, vorne hoch, weiß der Geier wie ich das beschreiben soll.
Ich hoffe mal das bei der diesjahrigen Hausmesse, zu der ich hinpilgern will, eines in L da ist. Anfrage diesbezüglich ist auch schon an Nicolai raus.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2007)

^^ auf seite 2 ist ein U-DS in L. zu sehen.^^


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Juli 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ auf seite 2 ist ein U-DS in L. zu sehen.^^


Hui... nur Fahren klappt übers iNet noch nicht so recht bei mir...


----------



## sooman (19. Juli 2007)

hier mal meins, bis aufn vorbau im endzustand


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juli 2007)

^^ja nicht schlecht... sooman 

die reifen wirken so balonartig fett,- ?
sattel ist geschmackssache.


----------



## MAROBU (20. Juli 2007)

So hier mein erster Beitrag im UFO Thread.

ich hoffe es gefällt+


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juli 2007)

geiles Teil, Glückwunsch


















pssssst, da muss aber noch ein andere Sattel dran


----------



## Kettenbeißer (22. Juli 2007)

Darf man hier reinschreiben wenn man sein UFO ST verkaufen will? ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juli 2007)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> Darf man hier reinschreiben wenn man sein UFO ST verkaufen will? ;-)



@k.b.

" ja warum nicht"
 gibts fotos ?


----------



## Giant_Glory (23. Juli 2007)

MAROBU schrieb:


> So hier mein erster Beitrag im UFO Thread.
> 
> ich hoffe es gefällt+



* mein altes Bike  

viel Spaß damit ​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Juli 2007)

Kettenbeißer schrieb:


> Darf man hier reinschreiben wenn man sein UFO ST verkaufen will? ;-)



Laut den Forenregeln ist das verboten, dafür ist der Bikemarkt da!


----------



## petete2000 (2. August 2007)

"Rosa Untertasse".


----------



## mtb_nico (2. August 2007)

Genau an die Gabel hatte ich bei meinen Überlegungen zu einem UFO DS auch gedacht. Welche Rahmengröße ist der Rahmen und welches Gesamtgewicht erreichst du?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## petete2000 (2. August 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Genau an die Gabel hatte ich bei meinen Überlegungen zu einem UFO DS auch gedacht. Welche Rahmengröße ist der Rahmen und welches Gesamtgewicht erreichst du?
> Gruß!
> 
> nico




das bike ist von  crocodile-cycles.

 -- > http://www.crocodile-cycles.de/html/body_galerie.html

da stehen ein paar leckere Nicolais.  



Nicolai UFO DS

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO DS
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 4 Cross
Steuersatz King Steel Set
Ausstattung: Sram X.O Trigger
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus
Bremse: Formula OroPuro 
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Laufräder: Mavic XM321mit King Naben und Iron Fist Speichen
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Pedale: 50/50 XX


----------



## mtb_nico (2. August 2007)

Hehe,... alles klar, aber welches Gewicht hast du bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. August 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hehe,... alles klar, aber welches Gewicht hast du bei welcher Rahmengröße?



Nico
 es ist nicht sein bike.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. August 2007)

update.
* avid-code
* neue power Sticker (im wahrsten sinne des wortes)
* DANKE Falco


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (8. August 2007)

Ufo Kaputt 

Rahmen gerissen, Bilder folgen!!


@KHUJAND 

Schöner "Hobel", fin nur der Nicolai Aufkleber am oberrohr nich so schön aber sonst top!


----------



## unchained (8. August 2007)

der war doch grad neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (8. August 2007)

der is genau an der schweißnaht gerissen!!

Hat mich sehr verwundert, denk (hoff) aber eher das es EIN einzelfall ist!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. August 2007)

Du bist der erste der ein kaputtes meldet, also kann man wohl schon von einem Einzelfall sprechen


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> der is genau an der schweißnaht gerissen!!
> 
> Hat mich sehr verwundert, denk (hoff) aber eher das es EIN einzelfall ist!



an welcher  schweißnaht,- gibt mehrere...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (9. August 2007)

Also mal ne genauere beschreibung

An der linken seite der schwinge, kurz vorm tretlager!! Dort wo der rahmen breiter wird wegen der reifenfreiheit! (ich hoff das is was deutlicher) 


bilder folgen in den nächsten tagen!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. August 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Also mal ne genauere beschreibung
> 
> An der linken seite der schwinge, kurz vorm tretlager!! Dort wo der rahmen breiter wird wegen der reifenfreiheit! (ich hoff das is was deutlicher)
> 
> ...




 einfach so gebrochen ?!?


----------



## Falco Mille (9. August 2007)

Wenn Dein Rahmen gerissen ist, findest eher Hilfe bei Nicolai direkt , als hier bei den Untertassenpiloten. Ich kann's aber gern mal mit einer  Rundfrage versuchen: "Mag das jemand von Euch schweißen oder dem Jungen ein neues Heck spendieren??!" 

Gantieabwicklung gemäß:

http://www.nicolai.net/download/pdf/garantie-deutsch-17082006.pdf

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. August 2007)

Boar, der Falco hat sich heute morgen den Sarkasmus mit dem ganz großen Löffel rein geschaufelt


----------



## hoschi2007 (9. August 2007)

@KHUJAND: was ist das denn für ein Kettenstrebenschutz, den du da an deiner Untertasse hast? Selbstgebastelt oder gekauft? Sieht auf jedenfall net schlecht aus!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2007)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: was ist das denn für ein Kettenstrebenschutz, den du da an deiner Untertasse hast? Selbstgebastelt oder gekauft? Sieht auf jedenfall net schlecht aus!



am besten ist "rennradlenkerband" 
aber immer darauf achten das es das billige aus kunsstoff (nicht das aus kork) 
das hält wie sau.
einfach rummwickeln + tapen mit isolierband.   

fahre meinen rennrad kettenstrebenschutz 
mitlerweile seit 3 jahren,- 
nix drann... 

gruss
Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2007)

@hoschi
bist doch nicht der hoschi von NICOLAI oder?  

"gebastelt" wird an meinen rädern NICHT !


----------



## hoschi2007 (10. August 2007)

@KHUJAND:
Danke für die Info,
sieht auf dem Bild aus als wenn es einzelne "Streifen" wären, die Abstand zueinander haben...
Nee, der Nicolai-Hoschi bin ich nicht - der hat mir anscheinend den Namen geklaut 
UND gebastelt werden kann auch im Positivem Sinne - was hier im Fred der Fall sein sollte!
Gruß


----------



## Pilgrim (20. August 2007)

Meine neue Spaßmaschine





Geht echt super 

Laufräder werden noch getauscht... 

Grüße,

Simon


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. August 2007)

@ Pilgrim

sieht wirklich klasse aus, ! Warum willst du die Laufräder tauschen, ich finde optisch passen sie sehr gut und qualitativ gibt es doch auch nichts auszusetzen, oder!? Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (21. August 2007)

sieht gut aus!!
glaub aber das schwarze felgen optisch besser passen...


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2007)

^^^  Pilgrim ich finde es auch sehr gut,- ^^
die weissen felgen passen gut zum  bike.  
(evtl. aufkleber ab)
die farbwahl rot/schwarz sieht man mitlerweile sehr sehr heufig... 


@Gh0st_Rid3r wie oder was ist aus deinem bike geworden ?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (21. August 2007)

Der liegt soweit ich weiß bei nicolai, dauert noch so ca. 3 wochen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilgrim (22. August 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> @ Pilgrim
> 
> sieht wirklich klasse aus, ! Warum willst du die Laufräder tauschen, ich finde optisch passen sie sehr gut und qualitativ gibt es doch auch nichts auszusetzen, oder!? Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.



Ich wollte erst die DT 6.1 mit Ringle Nabe verbauen - leider sind die bis jetzt noch nicht bei meinem Dealer angekommen. Deswegen hab ich jetzt leihweise die Single Track mit Veltec Naben. Aber ich muss sagen mittlerweile gefallen mir die weißen Felgen immer besser... Mal sehen was ich jetzt dann endgültig drin lass..


----------



## MAROBU (22. August 2007)

Hier mal meine Untertasse in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2007)

^^das 1ste foto ist wirklich toll geworden,-  ^^
und mächtig hoch !


----------



## MAROBU (22. August 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^das 1ste foto ist wirklich toll geworden,-  ^^
> und mächtig hoch !



Ja das stimmt ein hoch auf meinen Fotografen chris-rock !!!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2192426  Hier nochmal in bewegung!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2007)

mein UFO "nach dem einsatz",- in Winterberg.   
 mitlerweile sieht man richtig viele U-STs in den bikeparks.
spiricht man die leute an,- sind alle begeistert von ihrem bike. 

ich denke mal das konzept ("bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten") ist voll und ganz aufgegangen. ! ! !  







update: WTB speed V satte.


----------



## MAROBU (24. August 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein UFO "nach dem einsatz",- in Winterberg.
> mitlerweile sieht man richtig viele U-STs in den bikeparks.
> spiricht man die leute an,- sind alle begeistert von ihrem bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2007)

MAROBU 
 ich seh grade,- du hast die "schöne verstärkung" im hinterbau im bereich der unteren dämpferaufnahme.

da haben ein paar U-STs schlapp gemacht.


----------



## MAROBU (24. August 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> MAROBU
> ich seh grade,- du hast die "schöne verstärkung" im hinterbau im bereich der unteren dämpferaufnahme.
> 
> da haben ein paar U-STs schlapp gemacht.






Na da bin ich ja froh das ich das schöne ding hab.  

Hab meinen Lambda Rahmen nämlich verkauft und daher keinen ersatz falls der abkackt, was ich aber auch nicht befürchte!

Hab da noch eine Frage wegen der Feder im Dämpfer kommt manchmal vor das der Hinterbau durchschlägt, meistens beim droppen sollte ich eine härtere Feder fahren oder hält der Rahmen das aus? Ist echt ein Problem da die bergab Performance ganz gut ist und ich die feder gern so lassen würde ,andererseits will ich mein baby nicht zerstören!!


Fährst du eigentlich mal in andere Parks als den in winterberg?


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2007)

MAROBU schrieb:


> Na da bin ich ja froh das ich das schöne ding hab.
> 
> Hab meinen Lambda Rahmen nämlich verkauft und daher keinen ersatz falls der abkackt, was ich aber auch nicht befürchte!
> 
> ...




kann dir so manchen tip geben,- aber was federhärten usw. angeht das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
aber bestimmt kann Falco dir hier weiterhelfen.  


na ja ab und an,- fahren wir auch in amerika in den bikeparks.
(spass bei seite) aus zeitmangel fahren ich bzw. wir immer nur W-Berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der M (24. August 2007)

...der thread lebt wieder...na da hau ich gleich auch mal noch n bewegtes bild von meinem baby hinzu......lg der M

die weiß-schwarz-kombi am ufo st sieht total fett aus...und wenn de drop´n gehst dreh die feder einfach härter und zum downhillern mach das baby wieder weich...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (24. August 2007)

schickes bild, schickes rad...

will mein ufo zurück


----------



## darkhenry1 (24. August 2007)

Moin
Wie schauts bei euch mit der Lagerhaltbarkeit aus?


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Was für Federhärten fahrt ihr eigentlich so in euren Ufo Dämpfern? Habe ne 450 und weiss nich, ob die passen würde, wenn ich mir ein Ufo kaufe. Und wie sieht es mit den DH eigenschaften aus, is einer von euch schonmal ein DH Rennen mit seinem Ufo gefahren?
Gruß Markus

EDIT:
Ach ja, ich habe im Nicolaikatalog ne schöne Farbe gefunden und zwar Kryptonight Green, das Argon FR hat im Katalog diese Farbe. Leider finde ich auf der Nicolai Hp keine Infos zu der Farbe, kann mir jemand was genaueres dazu sagen?

Farbe ist diese:


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. August 2007)

Ich sag mal, es gibt eine eigene Ufo-Rennserie, von daher scheint es durchaus Sinn zu machen

Federhärte hab ich eine 500er im DHX 5.0.


----------



## c_w (26. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ach ja, ich habe im Nicolaikatalog ne schöne Farbe gefunden und zwar Kryptonight Green, das Argon FR hat im Katalog diese Farbe. Leider finde ich auf der Nicolai Hp keine Infos zu der Farbe, kann mir jemand was genaueres dazu sagen?
> 
> Farbe ist diese:




Ist keine RAL-Farbe, wurde speziell zusammengemischt und Falco hat folgendes dazu gesagt:


> Das Rezept ist natürlich unser Betriebsgeheimnis.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Ok dann wird meine 450er im DHX 5 auch in Ordnung sein. Dann kann ich ja bald bestellen   Muss nur noch was zu der Farbe wissen, is das ne Sonder Farbe? Ich finde echt nix dazu auf der Nicolai hp.

EDIT: Huch da hat ja schon einer was zur Farbe gschrieben. Aber die Farbe kann ich theoretisch auch bekommen? Oder kostet die extra?


----------



## c_w (26. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ok dann wird meine 450er im DHX 5 auch in Ordnung sein. Dann kann ich ja bald bestellen   Muss nur noch was zu der Farbe wissen, is das ne Sonder Farbe? Ich finde echt nix dazu auf der Nicolai hp.
> 
> EDIT: Huch da hat ja schon einer was zur Farbe gschrieben. Aber die Farbe kann ich theoretisch auch bekommen? Oder kostet die extra?



Schreib Falco ne Mail und frag nach


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Gute Idee


----------



## Jocka79 (26. August 2007)

Mal ein Pic vom ST in Kryptonight green!!






Sieht ja wohl echt abgefahren aus......


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Man is das feeeeeeeeeett... das is die geilste Farbe die ich je gesehen habe   Is nur noch die frage ob ich den Hinterbau schwarz oder auch in Kryptonight green nehmen soll und welche Rahmengröße.

EDIT:
Is das Bike http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_00803.JPG Das gleiche, also auch mit Kryptonight Green? Wenn ja hat die farbe aber ganz schön nachgelassen...


----------



## Jocka79 (26. August 2007)

Laut der Waage bei Nicolai 17,5kg!!!!
Jetzt gibts bestimmt wieder ne Diskussion.....

@ CaLgOn
Nee, das ist Kawa-grün!


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> ...Laut der Waage bei Nicolai 17,5kg!!!!...



Dann würde meins so ca 18-19kg wiegen.


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Dann würde meins so ca 18-19kg wiegen.



meins hat 20,4kg aber auf das gewicht hab ich auch nicht weiter geachtet wie man an den komponenten sieht.


fahre eine 500x2,8(DHX 3.0) bei 74 kg ohne panzer usw. das geht sehr gut für dh.allerdings bei grösseren drops rauscht er schon mal durch wie schon gesagt. 

kann man beim 5.0er die Progression und oder Druckstufe einstellen?

Das Grün ist echt hammer !!!!!  

@ der M : du kannst vermutlich deine druckstufe einstellen? denn nur die vorspannung zu erhöhen würde nix bringen!


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Ja beim DHX5 Kannste mit dem Bottom Out das Luftkammervolumen verstellen und somit die Progression.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. August 2007)

wegen der Größe, müsste man mal wissen wie groß Du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

cool danke werd mich dann mal nach so einem umsehen. deiner hat ja 222 mm laut nicolai passt aber einer mit 223mm k.a. ob der gehen wuerde


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. August 2007)

MAROBU schrieb:


> cool danke werd mich dann mal nach so einem umsehen. deiner hat ja 222 mm laut nicolai passt aber einer mit 223mm k.a. ob der gehen wuerde



mit 223 ist der 222 gemeint


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Klar passt auch einer in 222mm

Schon wieder einer schneller

Edit: Bin so um die 180 groß (weiss es nich genau, habe ich selber grade gemessen  )


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

aha na dann mach mir mal ein angebot calgon aber bitte per pn muss ja nicht jeder wissen das ich ein geizkragen bin 

1,84 mit grösse m passt super meiner meinung nach !


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Sorry, 
aber jetzt wo ich mir ein Ufo ST und kein A-line kaufe brauche ich Dämpfer und Gabel selber


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

ok dann halt ned! gute entscheidung die du nicht bereuen wirst!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. August 2007)

JA für DH und FR Größe M, wenn es auch mal eine Tour sein soll, eher L


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Neee keine Tour^^ nur bergab.
Denke M wird richtig sein.


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

@calgon sag ma fahrt ihr bis nach bischofsmais , frag wegen dem avatarbildchen wenn ja kannst dein neues ja mal vorführen wenns fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Ich würde ja gerne ma dahin fahren, habe aber noch kein eigenes Auto  
Fand das Bildchen nur so cool, deswegen is es mein Avatar "MTB zone " passt irgendwie. Komme aber bestimmt mal nach bischofsmais.


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne ma dahin fahren, habe aber noch kein eigenes Auto
> Fand das Bildchen nur so cool, deswegen is es mein Avatar "MTB zone " passt irgendwie. Komme aber bestimmt mal nach bischofsmais.




aber zumindest hast in naher zukunft schon mal ein echt geiles bike. is eh besser für die umwelt


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Was findet ihr besser, Rahmen komplett in Kryptonight Green oder Hinterbau schwarz? Ich bin noch unschlüssig...
Mal ein Beispiel:

komplett Grün http://www.pictransfer.de/uploads/b5a288b2djpg.jpg

grün/schwarz http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_3563.JPG


----------



## punkt (26. August 2007)

wenn ich mir schon die arbeit mache, dann komplett grün


----------



## CaLgOn (26. August 2007)

Danke nochma für die arbeit, sollen ruhig alle wissen das du das gemacht hast 
Könnte glatt von nem Grafikdesigner sein :-D


----------



## mtb_nico (26. August 2007)

grünschwarz finde ich persönlich besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> grünschwarz finde ich persönlich besser...



auf jeden fall grün schwarz    


trotzdem gute photoshop arbeit!!


----------



## punkt (26. August 2007)

MAROBU schrieb:


> aber zumindest hast in naher zukunft schon mal ein echt geiles bike. is eh besser für die umwelt



dazu hast du ein bike, das nah im lande gefertigt wurde und nicht durch die halbe welt gekarrt wird, spart also auch nochmal co2. ob sich so die sichere umweltkatastrophe stoppen läßt?


----------



## MAROBU (26. August 2007)

punkt schrieb:


> dazu hast du ein bike, das nah im lande gefertigt wurde und nicht durch die halbe welt gekarrt wird, spart also auch nochmal co2. ob sich so die sichere umweltkatastrophe stoppen läßt?




mal sehn falls nicht haben wirs zumindest versucht


----------



## roelant (26. August 2007)

Hinten schwarz.
Kryptonite Green sieht wirklich geil aus! :wow:


----------



## Der M (26. August 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> JA für DH und FR Größe M, wenn es auch mal eine Tour sein soll, eher L



...bin 1,84 m und komm mit der L besser klar...fahr aber auch fast nur DH...bin vorher die M und L gefahren und find für DH ist die L laufruhiger und mit dem kurzen hinterbau immer noch wendig genug ...lg der M


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. August 2007)

He Leute, nicht so konservativ. Etwas mehr Mut zur Farbe bitte:
Rahmen Komplett in Kryptonite green. 
Die Gabel natürlich auch (wenn du gaaaanz lieb fragst, machen die das bei Nicolai sicherlich auch). Dann wird's ein richtiger extravaganter Eyecatcher.


Alles wird bunt

bike-it-easy


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. August 2007)

Der M schrieb:


> ...bin 1,84 m und komm mit der L besser klar...fahr aber auch fast nur DH...bin vorher die M und L gefahren und find für DH ist die L laufruhiger und mit dem kurzen hinterbau immer noch wendig genug ...lg der M



Für mich mit 1,89m war auch ganz klar L angesagt, ich fahre aber wirklich alles damit 

zur Farbe auf jeden Fall den Hinterbau mit pulvern lassen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

die neuen eloxierten akzente   die man bei NICOLAI bikes findet,- sind mal richtig klasse.   





FOTO BY:  Jocka79


PS:
 in--> rahmen/hinterBAU einfarbig
 out--> rahmen/hinterBAU zweifrabig
PS-PS: eure U-STs "im einsatz" finde ich ne super idee. DANKE !


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich sag mal, es gibt eine eigene Ufo-Rennserie, von daher scheint es durchaus Sinn zu machen
> 
> Federhärte hab ich eine 500er im DHX 5.0.



 mal ne ander farge,- warum verkaufst du dein bike?


----------



## CaLgOn (27. August 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen wie das Schwarz am Hintebrau heist?

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_3563.JPG

Eloxiert Schwarz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie das Schwarz am Hintebrau heist?
> 
> http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/IMG_3563.JPG
> 
> Eloxiert Schwarz?




 ist entweder schwarz matt-gepulvert,.-oder schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. August 2007)

Hey Khujand,

eine umfassende Antwort würde hier wohl zu lange dauern, aber die Hauptgründe liegen bei Familie, Alter, weggezogene Freunde und Zeit. Ich wollte mir stattdessen ein bikeparktaugliches Helius FR mit zweitem Radsatz aufbauen, damit ich die 3 oder 4 Tage im Jahr, die ich für den Bikepark habe, auch noch weiter nutzen kann. Wenn sich aber niemand meldet, werde ich es behalten. Wäre zwar schade das teure Teil nur im Keller stehen zu haben, aber verschenken werde ich es auch nicht!


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. August 2007)

Doppelpost


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hey Khujand,
> 
> eine umfassende Antwort würde hier wohl zu lange dauern, aber die Hauptgründe liegen bei Familie, Alter, weggezogene Freunde und Zeit. Ich wollte mir stattdessen ein bikeparktaugliches Helius FR mit zweitem Radsatz aufbauen, damit ich die 3 oder 4 Tage im Jahr, die ich für den Bikepark habe, auch noch weiter nutzen kann. Wenn sich aber niemand meldet, werde ich es behalten. Wäre zwar schade das teure Teil nur im Keller stehen zu haben, aber verschenken werde ich es auch nicht!




danke !


----------



## CaLgOn (27. August 2007)

So nehm das Ufo St doch in den Standart farben:

http://www.nicolai.net/imgs/prod/800/07-ufo-st.jpg

Genau so wird meins aussehen   Das Grün is zwar geil, aber so bekomme ich es gut 150 euro billiger, dazu noch ne HR Nabe, Innenlager und die Montage, dazu is es sofort zu haben, da es auf Lager is. Wenn ich will kann ich es im Winter immernoch Umpulvern, dann übernimmt der Händler die Demontage/monate und ich muss nur den Lack bezahlen, da komm ich mit 150 sicher wieder hin


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. August 2007)

Rahmenkauf für Kurzentschlossene


----------



## CaLgOn (27. August 2007)

Ja man mit 17 Jahren sind 150 Euro weniger eine Menge Geld


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ja man mit 17 Jahren sind 150 Euro weniger eine Mende Geld




 hauptsache du hast es sofort,-und muss nicht "ewig" warten.

 dann kommt Oberhausen/Vonderort ja schneller als gedacht waa.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

bezüglich nabe.

PS: http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p326_Da-Bomb-HSR-12mm-Steckachsenabe-135-breit.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (27. August 2007)

komisch, bei mir hÃ¤tte er mehr als 150 â¬ gespart...


----------



## CaLgOn (27. August 2007)

Ich will aber lieber ein neues  
Habe jetzt den Rahmen angezahlt und hole ihn nächste Woche ab


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich will aber lieber ein neues
> Habe jetzt den Rahmen angezahlt und hole ihn nächste Woche ab



"WILLKOMMEN IM CLUB"  
(der eine kommt der andere geht)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich will aber lieber ein neues
> Habe jetzt den Rahmen angezahlt und hole ihn nächste Woche ab



Gute Wahl, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## CaLgOn (27. August 2007)

Nächste Woche is vorraussichtlich mein Bike fertig, wenn ich dann nich sofort das Wochenende nach Winterberg fahre und den DH rocke, können wir uns ja in Vonderort treffen und quasie ein UFO St treffen machen und erste erfahrungen austauschen


----------



## ON AIR (31. August 2007)

Hallo, hier mal meine Untertasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. August 2007)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Nächste Woche is vorraussichtlich mein Bike fertig, wenn ich dann nich sofort das Wochenende nach Winterberg fahre und den DH rocke, können wir uns ja in Vonderort treffen und quasie ein UFO St treffen machen und erste erfahrungen austauschen



Ich bin im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## CaLgOn (3. September 2007)

Warum erst im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. September 2007)




----------



## bobtailoner (4. September 2007)

schönen guten tag die herschaften.
ich spiel jetzt schon ne ganze weile mit dem gedanken mir ein ufo st zuzulegen....bin mir nun so über alles ziemlich sicher...leider wird das ION ja wieder nen bisslo teuer, sonst wäre das definitiv mein neues biek geworden...
nun gut zurück zum ufo.
alte frage und hoffentlich nen paar neue antworten...welche größe?? bin 1,88m groß..also m oder l???
und naja, dann gibts da noch die farbe, das ist ja ne absolute geschmackssache, aber gibts da irgendwelche heißen tipps???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. September 2007)

was willst Du denn damit fahren ?

Nur Park, FR und DH nimm M, eher schnelle DHs und auch mal nee Tour oder mit dem Bunny in die Eisdiele nimm L, ich bin an warmen Tagen 2 cm größer als Du  und liebe mein L 

Zur Farbe, die sollte Dir halt gefallen, mit schwarz und weiß ist man aber immer auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. September 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## Nose (4. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> MAROBU
> ich seh grade,- du hast die "schöne verstärkung" im hinterbau im bereich der unteren dämpferaufnahme.
> 
> da haben ein paar U-STs schlapp gemacht.



wenn man die strebe aus dem richtigen material machen würde könnte man das ganze sicherlich stabiler machen.
indem man weicheres material nimmt das die kräfte an verstärkung und unterrohr gleich sind.

nur mal so als idee.


----------



## sashka (4. September 2007)

Guten Morgen 

Seit letzte Woche Montag gehöre ich nun auch endlich zu den UFO-ST-Fahrern  Am Montag haben wir den Rahmen direkt bei Nicolai abgeholt und auch gleich als wir zu Hause waren zusammengebaut. Am Sonntag ging es dann nach Schulenberg um das gute Stück mal auszuprobieren. Und ich muss sagen, es fährt echt noch viel besser, als ich es in Erinnerung hatte (bin einmal auf der Hausmesse ein Ufo gefahren und habe mir einmal in Winterberg eins geliehen). Ich fand den Park in Schulenberg mit meinem alten Bike überhaupt nicht gut, ich dachte alle 5 sec., das ich gleich am Boden liege.... doch das Ufo fährt quarsi von selbst die Strecke.... schon krass, was 'nen richtiges Bike für'n Unterschied macht 

Und hier ist das gute Stück:





Direkt nach der Rückkehr von Schulenberg aufgenommen... daher ist auch noch der Schlauch im die Sattelstütze gewickelt.


Gruß
Sashka


----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2007)

@ saschka

"hallo mädchen mit nem jungen namen"
(ja das hatten wir schon mal)

glückwunsch zum bike,-   
wie du  so schön beschrieben hast,- fährt sich das U-ST "wie von selbst" 
das stimmt auch so...

ändern würde ich :
* sattel
* vorbau (ist zu lang)
* kettenstrebenschutz.
* gabel (sorry das musste sein)  

 die farbe ist zwar gewagt,- aber sehr gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. September 2007)

hallo bobtailor 
 wie schon über PM geschrieben,- sehr gute entscheidung. ! 

*bzlg. der grösse: ich hab ein U-ST in "L" bei einer körpergrösse von 1,80m.
 (passt hervorragend).

 nur weil ein bike wendig sein soll,- muss es doch nicht extra klein sein ?!?
ich finde zu kleine bikes sehen komisch aus,- zu einem grossen körper...

*bzlg.farbe: ich hab dem user Motivatus
seinen rahmen gepulvert,-  finde die farbgebung sehr passend.
 jedoch gibt die RAL palette so viele schöne  farben  vor, das es schwer ist die richtige farbwahl zu treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sashka (4. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ saschka
> 
> "hallo mädchen mit nem jungen namen"
> (ja das hatten wir schon mal)
> ...




Sattel, Vorbau und Kettenstrebenschutz sind noch vom alten Bike.... bzw. alles außer dem Rahmen, dem Dämpfer, dem Fett-Set, der Gabel, der Kurbel und der KeFü sind vom alten Bike 
Den Sattel werd' ich wenn er kaputt ist gegen einen Farblich passenderen austauschen.... da ich jedoch erfahrungsgemäß recht oft fahre, wenns matschig ist, sieht man beim biken eh nicht, das er farblich nicht unbedingt dazu passt  Vorbau sollte eigentlich 'nen anderer dran, den ich noch zu Hause liegen hatte, aber der hat leider nicht gepasst (der Lenker hatte 'nen zu großen Durchmesser).... aber vom Fahrgefühl her passt dieser eigentlich ganz gut... daher werd' ich ihn dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall noch dran lassen... mal sehen wie er sich Ende des Monats bewährt, wenns wieder nach Wintergerg geht


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. September 2007)

@ sashka

endlich noch jemand mit ner richtigen Gabel im Bike (@ Khujand  ), Glückwunsch, bin mir sicher Du bist damit ähnlich zufrieden wie ich! Die Koi-Optik finde ich auch richtig geil, viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## bobtailoner (4. September 2007)

ein fröhliches yeeha an die herren....ich wer nächste woche mal das gute stück in größe m bei meinem händler testen können, dann wird sich entschieden...leider befürchte ich jedoch, dass das ganze nix vor januar wird da ich heute nochmal in farbe für meinen körper inverstieren musste...

was die farbe für den rahmen angeht bin ich mir noch mal gar nicht 
sicher...die farbpalette bietet doch soooo viele schöne möglchkeiten....
aber alles wird gut, da mach ich mir ja mal gaaar keine sorgen 

auf jeden schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe und eure antworten...sehr sehr cooler thread!!!!


----------



## gbm31 (5. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>





geil, ein altes dh. und dazu ne weisse gabel, oder wie?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> geil, ein altes dh. und dazu ne weisse gabel, oder wie?



keine ahnung was user Motivatus damit vorhat ?
hab den rahmen ja nur gepulvert.


----------



## gbm31 (5. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> keine ahnung was user Motivatus damit vorhat ?
> hab den rahmen ja nur gepulvert.




hmm... als yeti verkaufen...?


 



btw: was ist ein "copywrite"? (by dir)


----------



## DantexXx (5. September 2007)

hier mal ein kleines update,jetzt mit 195mm und truvativ boxguide,ausserdem minion in 42st an der front.ende des jahres kommt vll ein vivid dämpfer rein,mal sehen


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. September 2007)

@ dantexxx

die sattelstützenposition ist für ein bild etwas ungünstig und die silbernen XT-Kurbeln passen meiner Meinung nach optisch nicht ans Bike, ansonsten ein sehr schickes Bike. Bei dieser Farbkonstelation finde ich weiße Felgen immer ziemlich gut... Was wiegt das Bike in dieser Zusammenstellung?

Greetz Tim


----------



## DantexXx (5. September 2007)

sattelstütze ist halt in bergauf position,das ganze wiegt um die 19kg.kann sein,dass weiße felgen gut aussehen würden,jedoch geb ich die mavic teile nicht mehr weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. September 2007)

wie bei fast allen bikes,- ist der "kettenstrebeschutz" zu bemängeln !


----------



## Stollenritter (5. September 2007)

Servus!
Hier is meine Untertasse. Habe sie noch nich allzu lange, bin aber sehr zufrieden und will sie nich mehr hergeben.


----------



## ON AIR (5. September 2007)

Auch ganz nett nur der Kettenstrebenschutz ist mal wieda zu bemängeln!
Aber der Laufradsatz ist mal richtig edel!gefällt mir!


----------



## Motivatus (6. September 2007)

gbm31 schrieb:


> geil, ein altes dh. und dazu ne weisse gabel, oder wie?



Ne hab schon nen weiße Schaltung, Gabel ist silber, wie heißts so schon "schau ma mal dann seh mas scho"


----------



## CaLgOn (8. September 2007)

Ist zwar schon im zeig was du hast Thread, hier aber nochmal, mein UFO ST   :


----------



## sibor-sonic (8. September 2007)

Genial, hast du noch die Rahmengröße und ev. das Gewicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. September 2007)

müsste M sein, Glückwunsch an Calgon, war auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung


----------



## CaLgOn (8. September 2007)

Jop ist M, Gewicht muss ich morgen mal gucken.


----------



## Deleted 32658 (8. September 2007)

Nix morgen Gewicht nachgucken!! Morgen komms du hier hin und Fährst  ^^


----------



## ON AIR (8. September 2007)

Hallo,

hier mal der zweite Versuch


----------



## ON AIR (8. September 2007)

Hallo,

@CaLgOn
Was hast du für ne Federhärte in deinem Dämpfer!Bist du zufrieden mit dem DHX 5 ???


----------



## CaLgOn (9. September 2007)

Habe eine 450er Feder im DHX5 und bin bis jetzt sehr zu frieden, habe das Bike leider noch nicht im Gelände bewegt, die Erfahrungen im Bezug auf den DHX5 sind vom alten Rahmen, da war er sehr gut. Ob der im Ufo auch so gut is, werde ich heute erfahren.


----------



## ON AIR (9. September 2007)

Also ich hab ne 650 drin und ab 4 meter höhe ist Durchschlag angesagt!Naja mal guggen ob ich mir au n DHX 5 zuleg! Ja dann viel spaß heut beim Biken! Kannst mir ja dann mal schreiben wie sich der DHX 5 im UFO so macht wenns ans eingemachte geht!


----------



## CaLgOn (9. September 2007)

Wird wohl nix mit Biken!!!  
Mir is eben was aufgefallen, so ein Dreck:













Der Hinterbau is nich ganz symetrisch und zwar nich zu knapp, dadurch kommt der Reifen an eine Strebe und schleift, das gibt unschöne Macken und fährt früher oder später zum Defekt. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Dünnerer Reifen oder Hinterbau richten oder was? Ich sehe das auf keinen Fall ein, der Rahmen is ja grade 1 Tag alt und ungefahren.


----------



## roelant (9. September 2007)

Das sieht von mir aus wie ein Garantiefall... Eine Gerichtete Schaltauge wird das vom Reifen helfen, aber nicht dem unsymmetrischen hinterbau... Morgen sofort Nicolai anrufen!


----------



## CaLgOn (9. September 2007)

Jo ich ruf morgen direkt Nicolai und den Händler an.
Aber nur ein neues Schaltauge will ich nich, das sieht blöd aus mit dem unsymetrischen Hinterbau und bei 1500 Euro kann ich ja wohl einen graden Hinterbau erwarten oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (9. September 2007)

@CaLgOn 
bist du dir sicher dass das Laufrad mittig ist?? Würd erst mal schaun ob es mittig ist und dann Nicolai anrufen!


----------



## MAROBU (9. September 2007)

ON AIR schrieb:


> @CaLgOn
> bist du dir sicher dass das Laufrad mittig ist?? Würd erst mal schaun ob es mittig ist und dann Nicolai anrufen!



Moin Moin ;

wuerd auch erst mal schaun ob das lr mittig ist !


----------



## CaLgOn (9. September 2007)

Bin mir sehr sicher das das Laufrad mittig ist, is ne neue Nabe drin und wurde Freitag frisch eingespeicht, seid dem noch nich im Gelände bewegt. Und selbst wenn das Laufrad nicht mittig wäre, der Hinterbau is trotzdem nich ganz richtig.


----------



## ON AIR (9. September 2007)

Oke dann würd ich mal bei Nicolai anrufen und um Hilfe bitten!
Ne andere Lösung habe ich grad ned griffbereit!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2007)

Gleich an Fa. Nicolai wenden, der Falco hat aber Urlaub, die klären das schon mit Dir.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2007)

es liegt am "Rado" (Ausfallende) ,- das ist doch ganz leicht zu beheben.


da gibst ein
 + und ein - 
Rado


----------



## punkt (10. September 2007)

Rado??


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. September 2007)

verstellbares Ausfallende = RADO


----------



## chridsche (10. September 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> es liegt am "Rado" (Ausfallende) ,- das ist doch ganz leicht zu beheben.
> 
> 
> da gibst ein
> ...


 

...was aber nichts an der Tatsache ändern wird, dass die Schwinge einen unterschiedlichen Abstand zur Sattelstütze hat...!!!
Ist bei meinem DS ähnlich und hatte damals von Falco folgende Antwort bekommen:

vielen Dank für die kompetente Antwort. Die Geradheit des Rahmes wird duch die Flucht von Hinterrad, Innenlager, Schwingenlager und Steuerrohr definiert. Zudem muss gewährleistet sein, dass der Dämpfer verspannungsfrei montiert ist. Dass sich die Dämpferaufnahme beim Lösen des Dämpfers leicht weitet, oder anderherum, die Dämpferachse leicht klemmt, ist technisch unproblematisch, ebenso eine optische Ungradheit zwischen Schwinge und Sitzrohr. Dies kann verfahrensbedingt (Schweißkonstruktion) bei einigen Rahmen auftreten und ist für die technische Geradheit irrelevant. Wenn es zu keiner Kollision kommt, sehen wir kein Handlungbedarf.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2007)

chridsche schrieb:


> ...was aber nichts an der Tatsache ändern wird, dass die Schwinge einen unterschiedlichen Abstand zur Sattelstütze hat...!!!
> Ist bei meinem DS ähnlich und hatte damals von Falco folgende Antwort bekommen:
> 
> vielen Dank für die kompetente Antwort. Die Geradheit des Rahmes wird duch die Flucht von Hinterrad, Innenlager, Schwingenlager und Steuerrohr definiert. Zudem muss gewährleistet sein, dass der Dämpfer verspannungsfrei montiert ist. Dass sich die Dämpferaufnahme beim Lösen des Dämpfers leicht weitet, oder anderherum, die Dämpferachse leicht klemmt, ist technisch unproblematisch, ebenso eine optische Ungradheit zwischen Schwinge und Sitzrohr. Dies kann verfahrensbedingt (Schweißkonstruktion) bei einigen Rahmen auftreten und ist für die technische Geradheit irrelevant. Wenn es zu keiner Kollision kommt, sehen wir kein Handlungbedarf.
> ...



@chridsche
^^ auch das hatten wir hier schon besprochen.- DANKE !^^


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. September 2007)

ma eine gaaanz kurze frage nud will auch nur eine knappe antwort. wie lan müsste die bremsletung bei einem ufo st sein, von(doppelbrückengabel wie 888)..bis(66)..danke


----------



## Nose (10. September 2007)

für vr oder hr?
oder beide?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. September 2007)

Nose schrieb:


> für vr oder hr?
> oder beide?



vorne


----------



## Nose (10. September 2007)

wär die suche dann nicht schneller von erfolg gekrönt wenn du das in nem allgemeineren thread fragen würdest?


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2007)

Schnauze da braucht wer eure Hilfe  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=298931

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (13. September 2007)

Kleine Ausfahrt.....ION ST ist echt total geil!!


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (13. September 2007)

kann einer mal die bremsleitungslänge von vorne messen, danke


----------



## Jocka79 (13. September 2007)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> kann einer mal die bremsleitungslänge von vorne messen, danke




Meine ist 80cm!


----------



## Nippes80 (13. September 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Meine ist 80cm!



@Jocka79
wem ist denn das ION?????


----------



## MAROBU (13. September 2007)

Sieht aus wie das von Falco Mille


----------



## Jocka79 (14. September 2007)

Jap, ist Falco seins!
Waren im Bikepark Hahnenklee diese Woche...


----------



## ON AIR (14. September 2007)

Nicht schlecht hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2007)

Pin (p) Up.  






pflege by: Amoral Kunststoff-Pflegemittel


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2007)

die Tante is undicht, da läuft was raus 

und das Zeug heißt "Armor All"


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> die Tante is undicht, da läuft was raus
> 
> und das Zeug heißt "Armor All"



stimmt DANKE Daniel.

auf jedem fall ist das zeug spitze bei der "auffrischung" des bikes ! 

einfach "alles" einspühen (natürlich nicht die scheiben) 
einwirken lassen,- und mit einem trockenen tuch rest abwischen,-
wirkt antistatisch gegen staub usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (17. September 2007)

Boah der Bildausschnitt glänzt ja wenn das ganze Nicolai so glänzt dann Hut ab!Aba ein Motocrossreiniger hilft au ned schlecht!


----------



## Stollenritter (17. September 2007)

Da wir gerade schonmal bei dem Thema sind. Habt ihr noch nen Tipp wie ich die Eloxalschicht mühelos sauber kriege? Mit nem Schwamm und viel Wasser is da leider nich viel zu erreichen. Nen Kumpel meinte ich soll da auch ein wenig aufpassen, damit ich mir den Dreck nich in die Eloxalschicht einreibe.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2007)

also an mein bike kommt nie "wasser" (beim saubermachen) 
 ich bevorzuge einen pinsel,- mit dem ich der dreck vom vortag (dreck muss trocken sein) einfach vom bike "ab"pinsele...
danach kommt das  "Armor All"  zum einsatz,- und das bike ist wie neu.

jedoch beim Eloxal ,- wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht welches mittel man da nimmt ?
 bei einer pulverbeschichtung ,-klaa "Armor All" (o.ä.) kunststoff/gummipflege. 

 Stollenritter 
frag doch mal bei -N- nach  !


----------



## nationrider (18. September 2007)

auch bei eloxal reibst du nichts in die schicht:
einfach abspritzen (mit H2O  ) dann reiniger drauf, einwirken lassen
erneut abspritzen (s.o.), trocknen und mit WD40 o.ä.  nacharbeiten -> fettich!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> auch bei eloxal reibst du nichts in die schicht:
> einfach abspritzen (mit H2O  ) dann reiniger drauf, einwirken lassen
> erneut abspritzen (s.o.), trocknen und mit WD40 o.ä.  nacharbeiten -> fettich!



WD 40zig is zu krass !


----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

Halloooo!

mal ne kleine Frage zwischen durch! Was würdet ihr für ne Gabel ins Nicolai UFO ST reinbaun?? Würd mir nämlich gern ne neue zulegen.

Ne: Marzocchi - 888 ATA World Cup 2008 / Fox - 40 RC2 203 2007 / Rock Shox - BoXXer World Cup Solo Air Federgabel 2007! 

Was würdet ihr reinbaun?? Schon mal vielen Dank!
Grüße ON AIR


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. September 2007)

Ich habe jetzt nee 66 RC2X drin, die macht mit den 170mm schon richtig Laune (technisch ja identisch mit der 888 RC2X), am Montag kommt aber nee BoXXer WC rein, besser is das  und das -N- Team fährt die ja auch im UFO-ST, kann also so schlecht nicht sein.

Fox 40 ist einfach viel zu viel, für das UFO-ST das geht gar nicht 

Wenn Du mehr in Richtung DH Race willst wäre die BoXXer WC mein Tip, willst Du FR mit ganz viel droppen und so, dann wohl eher die 888, ist ja auch ein leichter Gewichtsunterschied


----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

Oke! Warum keine FOX 40? Was gibts an der auszusetzen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. September 2007)

das is too mutch  und passt auch optisch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

ach so schlimm find ich die gar ned is halt relativ fett in so nem Nicolai! Aber das Fahrverhalten von ner FOX 40 find ich ned schlecht! Zum Downhillen einglich das richtige! Aber die Boxxer WC is au ned schlecht kann mich einfach ned entscheiden!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. September 2007)

Also ich habe mich für die Fox entschieden und bin von Optik und Funktion einfach nur begeistert!


----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

@timbowjoketown :was fährst du mit deinem Bike hauptsächlich??Mein Einsatzgebiet is hauptsächlich Downhill und meine 888 SL ATA was ich jetzt drin hab is mir einfach n bissle zu wenig(35mm Standrohre )! Da wären die 40mm Standrohre von der FOX 40 schon besser!


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. September 2007)

ja, ich fahre auch hauptsächlich downhill! warum sind dir die 35 mm zu wenig? konnte mich mit meiner boxxer die ich zuvor gefahren bin absolut nicht beschweren, aber die fox hat diesen unbändigen "haben will"-Faktor, daher habe ich sie mir geholt! ich denke das eine Boxxer oder die 888 nicht wirklich schlechter gehen!


----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

Ja die 35mm schauen irgendwie so windig aus! Kann mich über die 888 SL ATA au ned beschweren! joah mal schaun kann mich ned entscheiden!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. September 2007)

Dann ist die Boxxer schon mal nichts für Dich, die hat "nur" 32mm, bricht also sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

Oke dann kan ich die BoXXer schon mal ausschliesen! Die neue Marzocchi - 888 ATA World Cup 2008 kann ich warscheinlich auch ausschliesen weil die nur 180 mm hat!is au zu "wenig" !Dann bleibt da nur noch die FOX 40 !aba da gibts ja 2 welche würdest du nehmen?hab keine Ahnung wo da der Unterschied liegt!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. September 2007)

ON AIR schrieb:


> Oke dann kan ich die BoXXer schon mal ausschliesen! Die neue Marzocchi - 888 ATA World Cup 2008 kann ich warscheinlich auch ausschliesen weil die nur 180 mm hat!is au zu "wenig" !Dann bleibt da nur noch die FOX 40 !aba da gibts ja 2 welche würdest du nehmen?hab keine Ahnung wo da der Unterschied liegt!



Du hast Dich aber im Vorfeld schon mal richtig gut informiert


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. September 2007)

LOL, ich glaub auch, gut informiert! Lass Dich nicht so von den Namen leiten, wenn Du mit Deiner Forke zufrieden bist, dann lass sie doch drin... Die Standrohre halten auch locker mit "nur" 32 mm, egal was Du damit fährst...


----------



## ON AIR (21. September 2007)

oke, ich schau jetzt einfach mal, "informier" mich noch n bissle und dann werd ich mal schaun was an das gute Stück rankommt!Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## bikingarni (26. September 2007)

Servus!
Bei mir steht der Kauf eines neuen Steuersatzes für mein UFO DS Bj.01 an. So wie es aussieht werde ich mich wohl für ein Chris King SteelSet entscheiden. Die angegebene Mindestbohrtiefe für diesen Steuersatz beträgt 25,6mm, reicht das?
Ich könnts ja selber nachschauen indem ich mein Bike zerleg, aber die Saison is ja noch nicht ganz vorbei... 

Mfg Arni


----------



## Jocka79 (28. September 2007)

Moin,

Fahre schon ein paar Jahre mein Ufo DS mit Chris King SteelSet!
Noch nie probleme gehabt und hab alles und jeden Park mitgenommen damit.....


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2007)

tach Leute.
nachdem  Falco zum tausch der schrauben an der Lagerklemmung der Schwinge aufgerufen (bzw. geraten) hat,-
 habe ich diese heute tauschen wollen.
mit schrecken habe ich vestgestellt,-das ein schraube schon total locker war,-
leider war nicht einen der 4 schrauben mit locktite gesichert  
somit möchte ich euch bitte ,- schaut nach den schrauben,und zieht sie fest.
evtl. vorher noch prüfen ob locktite auf den schrauben ist,-oder war... 


--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302129

gruss
Artur


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Oktober 2007)

Die Kontrolle habe ich gemacht als ich den Rahmen aus dem Karton gefischt habe ich vertraue eben keinem, aber bei mir war alles OK.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Die Kontrolle habe ich gemacht als ich den Rahmen aus dem Karton gefischt habe ich vertraue eben keinem, aber bei mir war alles OK.



nicht mal NICOLAI


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Oktober 2007)

wenn Du keinem vertraust, wirst Du auch nie enttäuscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

BTW: ich pose mal ein Update





NICOLAI UFO-ST in L - FOX DHX AIR 5.0 - ROCK SHOX BoXXer WC 2008 - Chris King Headset - Nicolai 1.5 / 11/8 reducer - HOPE Head Doctor - Hope Moto V2, Vented Disk - Race Face Diablous Kurbel/Lagersatz - Heidy Kettenführung - Hope Pro II Naben - Mavic 721 - DT Spokes - DT ProLoc - Schwalbe Big Betty VR-GG HR-ORC - Schwalbe Schläuche - Thomson Elite Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau - Selle Italia Flite - Race Face Diablous Lenker - SRAM XO Trigger - SRAM XO Schaltwerk - SRAM PC 991 Power Link Kette - SRAM PG990 Kassette - Fireeye Fire8 Pedal - ca. 18,0 Kilo oder weniger.

Hier mal ein paar Infos weil ich das so oft per PN gefragt werde:

Der Dämpfer geht sehr gut im UFO-ST, wenn man ihn nach hinten hin zu dreht.
Die Heidy Kefü lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres montieren, weil die Kettenstrebe am UFO so tief sitz.
Das Shortcage Schaltwerk schafft die 11-32 Kassette gerade so, vorne sind es 36 für den Parkeinsatz max. 38.
Die BoXXer 2008 hat im vergleich zur der von 2006-7 ein neues verstärktes Casting bekommen, Bilder dazu hier:


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2007)

^^das U-ST geht allgemein sehr gut^^ 
(mehr ist nicht zu machen Daniel)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

mehr nicht stimmt, ist eh schon zu viel  
man könnte noch am Gewicht schrauben, aber das mache ich besser erstmal bei mir, ist effektiver 

allerdings werde ich mal den Schwalbe Muddy Mary in 2,35" dran werfen wenn der mal lieferbar ist und den Chris King in 1.5 mit Reducer....



..... Du siehst, die Ideen gehen mir nicht aus, ich habe einfach zu viel Zeit


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> mehr nicht stimmt, ist eh schon zu viel
> mann könnte noch am Gewicht schrauben, aber das mache ich besser erstmal bei mir, ist effektiver
> 
> allerdings werde ich mal den Schwalbe Muddy Mary in 2,35" dran werfen wenn der mal lieferbar ist und den Chris King in 1.5 mit Reducer....
> ...



Muddy Mary 
 na ja ich weiss nich,-  
 schlechte roll eigenschaft !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

testen muss ich den mal, und für PdS bestimmt besser als der Big Betty


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> testen muss ich den mal, und für PdS bestimmt besser als der Big Betty



http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_...bby-Nic-falt-Light--ORC--26x2-4--schwarz.html



hab dem  SBIKERC 
 den Nobby Nic falt reifen an sein Rocky gepackt.
optisch edel,- und vom profil her spitze...


----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Muddy Mary
> na ja ich weiss nich,-
> schlechte roll eigenschaft !



Hi Artur,
glaube mir, für`n Park gibt es keinen besseren Pneu,das Dingens
is einfach der Hamma 

Gruß.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_...bby-Nic-falt-Light--ORC--26x2-4--schwarz.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THX habe den Nobby hier in 2,35" bin ihn im Frühjahr gefahren und fand den im Wald ganz schlimm


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Muddy Mary
> na ja ich weiss nich,-
> schlechte roll eigenschaft !



@ JOHN-DOE

Kann den Muddy Mary nur empfehlen, fährt sich sehr gut und hat super Grip auf verschiedenen Untergründen! Habe ihn ausgiebig in Winterberg auf Schlamm und nassem Boden, und in Boppard auf trockenem Waldboden die letzten zwei Wochenenden gefahren! 

Super Pneu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

ja  danke für die Informationen, nur warte ich noch auf den 2,35" der 2,5" is mir zu viel


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja  danke für die Informationen, nur warte ich noch auf den 2,35" der 2,5" is mir zu viel



Die 2,35 fahre ich auch, sind auch fett genug! Glaube sogar das die 2,5 zu dick fürs Ufo sind.
Wenn du sie hast und gefahren bist kannste ja mal Feedback geben!?!

Muss mich korrigieren sind doch 2,5er dennoch sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

was Du hast den schon in "schmal" wie geht denn das ?!?!?! krass mir wurde gesagt der kommt erst noch


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Oktober 2007)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Die 2,35 fahre ich auch, sind auch fett genug! Glaube sogar das die 2,5 zu dick fürs Ufo sind.
> Wenn du sie hast und gefahren bist kannste ja mal Feedback geben!?!
> 
> Muss mich korrigieren sind doch 2,5er dennoch sehr zu empfehlen!



Muss mich korrigieren sind doch 2,5er dennoch sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

Servus, ausm Rocky Forum

Ich komme mit den Gedanken nicht recht vom Ufo ST weg.
Ich will mein Proceed eintauschen.
Mein Aufbau soll allerdings nicht mehr als 16 Kilo wiegen.

Und nun die Frage: Was wiegen eure Ufos?

Cu Niko


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus, ausm Rocky Forum
> 
> Ich komme mit den Gedanken nicht recht vom Ufo ST weg.
> Ich will mein Proceed eintauschen.
> ...



UI ich glaube das wird schwer!!! Meins kommt auf etwas über 20kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

Ja, der Aufbau wird zwar stabil aber auch nicht zu hardcore.
Luftdämpfer, 55 SL, leichte und stabile Parts 


naja es sei denn die 5 Kilo sind ohne Dämpfer gemessen


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus, ausm Rocky Forum
> 
> Ich komme mit den Gedanken nicht recht vom Ufo ST weg.
> Ich will mein Proceed eintauschen.
> ...



hallo Niko
 "erst mal willkommen"  
also das leichteste U-ST welches ich selbst gesehen habe wog ca. 17 kg.
das mit deinen angepeilten 16 kg ist fast nicht machbar...
 wie ich finde. 

PS: meinz wiegt 20 kg.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

Bis auf meine Kurbeln habe ich schon alles recht leichte Teile verbaut und bewege mich mit dem UFO-ST um 18 Kilo ist aber auch Größe L


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

schade, schade!
ja für mich wird auch nur L in frage kommen.

Naja kann man nichts machen.

@ JOHN
dein UFO gefällt mir sehr sehr gut


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Oktober 2007)

Danke  Deine Räder gefallen mir auch


----------



## Jocka79 (9. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Niko
> "erst mal willkommen"
> also das leichteste U-ST welches ich selbst gesehen habe wog ca. 17 kg.
> das mit deinen angepeilten 16 kg ist fast nicht machbar...
> ...



Also so wie es hier auf dem Bild ist wiegt es bestimmt keine 16kg!!
Bin das Bike damals öfter gefahren, leider gibts den Laden nicht mehr 
Das sind die Felgen von Conti-Ranking und die sind schwerer als meine mit Reifen
Allerdings auch unkaputtbar....

Hab gehört das der Muddy Mary gerne mal von der Felge springt!

Hab grad den Digga drauf und der ist auch im nassen richtig geil...


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Oktober 2007)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Hab gehört das der Muddy Mary gerne mal von der Felge springt!
> 
> Hab grad den Digga drauf und der ist auch im nassen richtig geil...



Bis jetzt funzt der Reifen Super, bei drei meiner Kumpels übrigens auch!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Oktober 2007)

ebenfalls danke 
ja schöner Mist.
Muss Kalle wohl ein UFO ST Light herausbringen. Dann hat er einen alten Kunden wieder


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

so, ich habe mir eben, neben der Arbeit, alle Gewichtsangaben der Teile herausgesucht die ich verbauen würde.
Selbst Speichen und Nippel habe ich ausgerechnet.
Nach 2 mal nachrechnen komme ich auf ein Gewicht von 15,288 KG.
Ich gebe noch eine Toleranz von 300 g.
Selbst dann würde es mir ausreichen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Oktober 2007)

Gabel vergessen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

nene die neue 55 ALA wiegt nur 2,206 kg
komplett XTR, Mavic 721, Hope Naben, Roco Air, Carbonsattelstütze etc..


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2007)

@Jocka79 
 hat niemand behauptet das das blaue U-ST 16 kg. wiegt.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> so, ich habe mir eben, neben der Arbeit, alle Gewichtsangaben der Teile herausgesucht die ich verbauen würde.
> Selbst Speichen und Nippel habe ich ausgerechnet.
> Nach 2 mal nachrechnen komme ich auf ein Gewicht von 15,288 KG.
> Ich gebe noch eine Toleranz von 300 g.
> Selbst dann würde es mir ausreichen.




Niko
du vertraust doch nicht wirklich den gewichtsangaben der hersteller ?!?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

hehe ne nicht ganz...stimmt schon.
ich hoffe die Toleranz von 300-500g reicht aus. 
somit wäre ich ja auch fast bei 16kg


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hehe ne nicht ganz...stimmt schon.
> ich hoffe die Toleranz von 300-500g reicht aus.
> somit wäre ich ja auch fast bei 16kg




 dir bleibt nix anderes als zu  -N- zurückzukommen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

ja Nicolai ist eine geile Marke. Ich sag nur absolut Handmade und alleine die 5 Jahre Garantie. WOW
Und ich liebe alleine diese wunderschönen Schweißnähte. "Qualität"


----------



## downhobel (11. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> BTW: ich pose mal ein Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Problem wurde mittlerweile erkannt und deswegen wurde der neue ISCG05 Boomerang bereits aus einem Stück hergestellt, um ihn in diesen Punkt zu verbessern.

Und hey! sehr geiles Bike ! ! ! der Vorbau dürfte (dem gesamtkonzept entsprechend) etwas leichter sein.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

Danke Dir, auch für die Info, wie kann ich denn an den neuen angepassten Boomerang kommen, tauschen, kaufen ? Ich hätte sehr gerne 100% Heidy Kefü am Bike, ist denn auch sicher das der an das UFO-ST passt, bevor ich mich für Nüsse in Unkosten stürze 

BTW: Der Thomson Stem ist doch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## downhobel (11. Oktober 2007)

Den neuen, flachen Boomerang gibts derweil nur als ISCG05 Version und dein Ufo hat meines Wissens originalISCG. Da kannst du keinen ISCG05 montieren. Ob der originalISCG Boomerang weiterhin produziert wird, hängt vom Markt ab. Die Tendenz geht Richtung ISCG05. --> falls ich dich komplett verwirrt hab, hier ist der Unterschied der beiden Standards: (jawohl, ein Standard ist dazu da, dass man ihn über den Haufen wirft und abändert...) 
http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/downloads/iscgvsiscg05.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2007)

Ok, ist klar soweit danke, ist es denn nicht möglich mir einen einteiligen original ISCG Boomerang zu basteln ? Dann könnte ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen


----------



## san_andreas (12. Oktober 2007)

downhobel muß den vorbau verwechselt haben (ich schätze mit truvativ oder so). leichter als mit nem thomson gehts ja kaum noch.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es den einteiligen Boomerang nur in für ISCG05 gibt, bleibt es also so das die Heidy nicht an das UFO-ST passt.

Dann stimmt meine Aussage ja doch


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Oktober 2007)

Hat eigentlich niemand seinen UFO ST Rahmen gewogen?
Gewicht mit Stahlfederdämpfer.
Auf der Hompage von Nicolai steht nun 5 Kg,
waren da nicht mal 5,8 Kg angegeben?


----------



## Nippes80 (14. Oktober 2007)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich niemand seinen UFO ST Rahmen gewogen?
> Gewicht mit Stahlfederdämpfer.
> Auf der Hompage von Nicolai steht nun 5 Kg,
> waren da nicht mal 5,8 Kg angegeben?



Vorher stand auf der -N- Seite 5,2kg


----------



## sibor-sonic (14. Oktober 2007)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Vorher stand auf der -N- Seite 5,2kg



Kann sein das ich die 5 kg vom Katalog noch im Kopf hab. ! ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (14. Oktober 2007)

Mein ST hat mit Dämpfer (VAN R) und FettSet-Reducer in M 6,2 kg gewogen...war ganz schön geschockt als ich den das erste mal gewogen hatte


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich niemand seinen UFO ST Rahmen gewogen?
> Gewicht mit Stahlfederdämpfer.
> Auf der Hompage von Nicolai steht nun 5 Kg,
> waren da nicht mal 5,8 Kg angegeben?




es kommt doch auch immer auf die grösse an. 

 wenn ich meinen rahmen in "L" gegenüber einem rahmen in "S" sehe,- dann ist  das mehrgewicht schon deutlich sichtbar.

 ansonsten,-
lass dir doch die genaue gewichtsangabe, zu der rahmen grösse+dämpfer,- von -N- durchgeben.


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2007)

5,4758 Kg größe L gepulvert antique grey.

Gewogen beim Metzger gegenüber, auf der Wurstwaage 





Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

tach Rainer
 wie wird diese  "antique grey"  hergestellt ?
 es ist doch ne pulverbeschichtung,-
 sieht aus ,-als ob die pulverung zu heis eingebacken wurde ? 

da Falco "selten" hier im UFO-Thread  activ ist,- wird er uns wohl kaum diese frage beantworten .

weist du was ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Ding "Hammerschlaglack"  
Das Gusset zwischen dem Schwingenlager ist neu, oder einfach nur länger, in der Form habe ich das noch nicht.
Toll jetzt ist mein 07 Rahmen veraltet, dann kann ich mir auch getrost das ION bestellen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

und noch was ,-  wird die "fischlippe" im steuerrohr nicht mehr eingeschweisst ?

 weiss wer was ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Oktober 2007)

habe mich auch gewundert, das Ding war dann wohl doch zu hässlich  

BTW: vor der Wand habe ich doch schon mal ein weiß-schwarzes und ein grünes UFO-ST stehen sehen ??!?!?!?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Schönes Ding "Hammerschlaglack"
> Das Gusset zwischen dem Schwingenlager ist neu, oder einfach nur länger, in der Form habe ich das noch nicht.
> Toll jetzt ist mein 07 Rahmen veraltet, dann kann ich mir auch getrost das ION bestellen



"selbst in schuld" wenn du dir das ION bestellest !  

wenn ich bedenke wie viele "updats" mein altes U-ST "nicht" hat  !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Oktober 2007)

oder ich bringe meins zurück im Tausch gegen ein aktuelles  machen die bestimmt gerne


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> tach Rainer
> wie wird diese  "antique grey"  hergestellt ?
> es ist doch ne pulverbeschichtung,-
> sieht aus ,-als ob die pulverung zu heis eingebacken wurde ?



Moin Artur,
da hab ich mich doch gleich mal schlau gemacht,ist scheinbar ein spezielles
Pulver das da benutzt wird.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> und noch was ,-  wird die "fischlippe" im steuerrohr nicht mehr eingeschweisst ?
> 
> weiss wer was ?



Nein,das Dingens wird es nicht mehr geben! Bei mir hiess das Wurstring.

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

^^ danke Rainer. ^^


nun ist die fischlippe/Wurstring nicht mehr nötig .
weist du wie das jetzt gelöst wurde ?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ danke Rainer. ^^
> 
> 
> nun ist die fischlippe/Wurstring nicht mehr nötig .
> weist du wie das jetzt gelöst wurde ?



wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die Wandung vom Steuerrohr jetzt
dicker.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Oktober 2007)

Ja schaut so aus, mein Außenmaß ist 58,0 mm kannst ja bitte mal bei Dir messen.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Oktober 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die Wandung vom Steuerrohr jetzt
> dicker.



glaubichnicht !


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Ja schaut so aus, mein Außenmaß ist 58,0 mm kannst ja bitte mal bei Dir messen.



61mm


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Oktober 2007)

danke, und wieder ein Fall gelöst


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2007)

So,das Kärchl is fertsch RH:L Gewicht:19,5Kg













Gruß Gürü.


----------



## mahata2d (19. Oktober 2007)

Super geiles Teil........würde mir gefallen.

lässt sich das Ding hinten auch mit 24" fahren bzw ausrüsten?


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2007)

why not!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (19. Oktober 2007)

Geeeenial!
Würde mich interessieren ob das UFO mit der Gabel bergauf noch fahrbar ist,
oder stark das Vorderrad aufsteigt, das UFO soll ja auch zum Touren fahrbar sein.


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (19. Oktober 2007)

> Würde mich interessieren ob das UFO mit der Gabel bergauf noch fahrbar ist,


Denk mal das Bergauffahren scheitert eher an der Übersetzung als an der Gabel  .
Hübsches Teil auf jeden Fall  !


----------



## nationrider (19. Oktober 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> why not!




wegen der mangelnden reifenfreiheit im hinterbau zum beispiel?  

die elementare frage wäre doch: warum will er auf 24" umrüsten


----------



## guru39 (19. Oktober 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> wegen der mangelnden reifenfreiheit im hinterbau zum beispiel?



Stimmt,das hatte ich nicht bedacht,werde es aber trotzdem mal ausprobieren und dann drüber berichten


----------



## mahata2d (20. Oktober 2007)

Ne ne, nicht umrüsten....habe ja erst noch vor auf ein Ufo umzusteigen und fahre mein Banshee derzeit mit 24" hinten....ist immer ärgerlich wenn man sich dann jedes mal alles neu kaufen muss weil der Rahmen nicht mitspielt...aber wahrscheinlich wird es darauf hinauslaufen.

Aber ihr erwähnt die Reifenfreiheit...ist die so mager beim Ufo?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Oktober 2007)

Freigabe bis 2,7" x 26" sollte reichen  24" geht mal garnich im UFO-ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wolle Dee-Lux schrieb:


> Denk mal das Bergauffahren scheitert eher an der Übersetzung als an der Gabel  .
> Hübsches Teil auf jeden Fall  !



Der Roland,das ist der, dem, *Das, Bike*, gehört,und isch glaube er fantz
jut is heute mit dem Dingens 544Hm hoch  und runna gerockt


----------



## san_andreas (22. Oktober 2007)

Schönes UFO. Aber tausch bitte diesen mit Wort nicht beschreibbaren Sattal.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2007)

Wolle Dee-Lux schrieb:


> Denk mal das Bergauffahren scheitert eher an der Übersetzung als an der Gabel  .
> Hübsches Teil auf jeden Fall  !





Wolle
 sorry aber teilweise fahre ich mit meinem U-ST auch bergauf.- es geht.
 unsere Halde ist ca. 150m. hoch.
mit meinem U-ST komme ich die serpetinen hoch bis zum gipfel.
 runter gehts dann eh von alleine,-
 ist teilweise sogar langweilig damit.  

gruss
Artur
PS:Rainer ich weiss es ist nicht dein bike,-aber der sattel ist übel.


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (22. Oktober 2007)

> Wolle
> sorry aber teilweise fahre ich mit meinem U-ST auch bergauf.- es geht.


Klar geht das. Wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich mir wegen der Gabel keine Sorgen machen würde, dass man höchstens auf langen Anstiegen ein kleines KB vermissen könnte. Denke aber auch nicht, dass der Besitzer es primär dafür aufgebaut hat  .
Muss selber zum Touren fahren mein 20kg-Stinky missbrauchen. Und am Gardasee oder in den Alpen war ich schon recht glücklich über das kleine KB.


----------



## Omegar (23. Oktober 2007)

Bergauf geht immer..... zumindest mit der richtigen Willenskraft.

Ich will nach dem ganzen stress mit meiner Totem 2-step wieder auf marzocchi umsteigen. Momentan fahre ich mit 1.5 steuersatz und irgendwie finde ich das auch ganz gut so. Von MZ gibt es aber nur die 66 RC3 mit 1.5 (2980g). Eigendlich war hatte ich mir aber schon die 66 ATA in den Kopf gesetzt, da sie 200g leichter ist und die Federwegsverstellung mir schon gefällt. Gegen die ATA spricht allerdings die einbauhöhe der Gabel mit 140mm Federweg.... Dürfte nen bischen zu klein sein für mein UFO-ST. 

Was denkt ihr, wäre besser in dem Bike aufgehoben? RC3 oder ATA?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich verstehe das Problem mit den 140mm nicht ganz. Die ATA hat doch bei 180mm die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die RC3. Die Einbauhöhe und damit die Geometrie ändert sich doch nur beim Absenken. Aber das Problem hast Du bei jeder absenkbaren Gabel. Das war bei Deiner Totem 2-Step wohl das gleiche.

Wenn Du das Bike flexibler nutzen willst, auf jeden Fall ATA.
Wenn Du mehr ballern gehst, RC3.
Außerdem ist die RC3 wohl auch einfacher einzustellen.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Bergauf geht immer..... zumindest mit der richtigen Willenskraft.
> 
> Ich will nach dem ganzen stress mit meiner Totem 2-step wieder auf marzocchi umsteigen. Momentan fahre ich mit 1.5 steuersatz und irgendwie finde ich das auch ganz gut so. Von MZ gibt es aber nur die 66 RC3 mit 1.5 (2980g). Eigendlich war hatte ich mir aber schon die 66 ATA in den Kopf gesetzt, da sie 200g leichter ist und die Federwegsverstellung mir schon gefällt. Gegen die ATA spricht allerdings die einbauhöhe der Gabel mit 140mm Federweg.... Dürfte nen bischen zu klein sein für mein UFO-ST.
> 
> Was denkt ihr, wäre besser in dem Bike aufgehoben? RC3 oder ATA?





warum nimmst du nicht meine totem solo air.- 
das ist doch bewehrte technik. und nicht dieser 
2-step schei55...

--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=73849&sort=1&cat=500&page=1

 die bei -N- fahren doch auch alle RS !


----------



## Omegar (23. Oktober 2007)

Rock Shox werde ich nicht mehr fahren. Nach diesem Grundsatz bin ich sieben Jahre klang gefolgt und nun kehre ich wieder dahin zurück!!!!
Da kann rs noch so toll sein.... Ich will wieder ne MZ!

Das Proplem mit der Einbauhöhe sehe ich darin: Wenn ich im Winter in Berlin fahren geh werd ich den Federweg hinten auf 165mm reduzieren und forn dann halt auch auf 150- 160mm. In der Stadt brauche ich einfach nicht so viel Federweg.... Die RC3 würde ich nehmen um weiterhin das 1.5 Steuerrohr zu und die erhöte Steifigkeit weiterhin zu nutzen. Außerdem denke ich das eine MZ-Öl-Gabel robuster ist, als ne luftgabel.....
Versteht jetzt jemand mein Problem?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2007)

Omegar
wer weiss wie MZ sich in der neuen produktionstette (Taiwan) macht,-
für RS war es zum vorteil...   

 ich werde immer bei RS bleiben,- die beschaffung ist für mich leichter.  
 wie zb. MZ über Cosmic ...


----------



## sibor-sonic (24. Oktober 2007)

Dank  CNC Shop (Cristoph Nies Cycles)
endlich da.
Gewicht 4400g
Dämpfer mit Schrauben 960 g
Größe M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unchained (24. Oktober 2007)

farbe ist sexy !


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Oktober 2007)

mein ufo st werde ich auch bei cnc abholen

Die haben aber gesagt, das die 08er noch nit verfügbar wären


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Oktober 2007)

vermutlich weil es kein 08 UFO-ST gibt


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (24. Oktober 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> vermutlich weil es kein 08 UFO-ST gibt



klar gibts das..nur immoment noch nit in massen...nur spezialanfertigungen und die sind mir zu teuer...

www.nicolai.net <- nur son kleiner tip


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Oktober 2007)

unterscheidet sich zum "alten" Modell auch so unheimlich, würde ich auch drauf warten


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2007)

Sehr schönes Blau ! Wie heißt die Farbe ?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2007)

herzlichen glückwunsch sibor-sonic
"willkommen im club"


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2007)

Andreas  ^^
 ist  bestimmt RAL 5012 Lichtblau. 
die farbe ist super !


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2007)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> mein ufo st werde ich auch bei cnc abholen
> 
> Die haben aber gesagt, das die 08er noch nit verfügbar wären



Sorry,aber da erzählt man dir müll,den alle UFO`s die jetzt ausgeliefert
werden, sind quasi 08ter Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibor-sonic (25. Oktober 2007)

Danke !

Ist 2008er pastelblau.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2007)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Danke !
> 
> Ist 2008er pastelblau.





 achh doch  
 "blitz-pics" täuschen unheimlich.


----------



## Mobbeldipoppel (26. Oktober 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich für die Fox entschieden und bin von Optik und Funktion einfach nur begeistert!




hammer bike


----------



## ON AIR (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo 
so jetzt war ich mal wieder an meinem Nicolai tätig mit ein paar Verschönerungen! 




Frame: Nicolai UFO ST Dämpfer: FOX DHX 4.0 mit weisser Feder Gabel: Marzocchi 888 SL ATA+ Vorbau Laufradsatz: Magura FR Naben+Mavic 721+Maxxis Minion DH Bremsen: Magura Gustav M Kurbelgarnitur: RaceFace Evolve DH+RaceFace Kefü Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050X Sattelstütze: RaceFace Sattel:Selle Italia NT-1 Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Lenker/Griffe: Spank

Gruß Sebi


----------



## miss nicolai (31. Oktober 2007)

hm..nanü..???
versuch gerad mein bild hoch zu laden...
aaaaaber....
der sacht mir datei zu gross...
und nü..?????


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Oktober 2007)

@miss nicolai
warst du in thale beim rostrappendownhill?glaub ich da dein ufo stehen sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

jooo...da war ich da...
da war meine schönheit noch raw....
wir sind drei std zu spät zur anmeldung gekommen...
durften nich mehr fahren..;(


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

miss nicolai schrieb:


> hm..nanü..???
> versuch gerad mein bild hoch zu laden...
> aaaaaber....
> der sacht mir datei zu gross...
> und nü..?????



Am besten kopierst Du den Link unter dem Bild in Deiner Galerie, da wo steht "Forum-Code:" schaut ungefähr so aus:

(url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/432359")(img]http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/P1030629.JPG[/img)[/url)

und wirkt dann so:

Das UFO-DS von miss nicolai:


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

woooooooooooooooowwwwwww....
 daaaankeschön.....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

gernöööööö


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

heul...da sagt er fehler beim hochladen..;(lautlosheul
komm jetzt her und zeig es mir....peitsch....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

So, weil Du ein Mädchen bist 

Gehe zu Deinem Bild, in Deinem Fotoalbum -> dann kopierst Du Dir den auf dem Screenshot markierten Link (siehe unten) -> den kannst Du dann in Deinen Beitrag einfügen = das Bild erscheint für jeden sichtbar in Deinem Posting -> freuen 






have Fun


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)




----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

versuch geklappt....freu...dicken dankeschöööngrinser an john doe...
bin immer auf anhänge verwalten gegangen ich nase...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

bitte gerne  Du kannst bestimmt besser putzen als ich  _*wegrenn*_


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

hinterherrenn* ich putz nich ich verputz dich....hahahah
kommste nu eigentlich zu serj tankian..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

Das mit dem Konzert entscheidet sich bei mir sehr kurzfristig (dafür isset für noppes), noch am selben Tag, lass Dich überraschen ich werde Dich schon finden


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

hm..ja ok..wenn de nich da bist kriegste arsch voll....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

mein Arsch dürfte auch das einzige sein was Du Zwerg erreichst  oder Du bringst eine Leiter mit  ich denke aber schon das ich vor Ort bin ......


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

wart mal ab biste den 162cm groooooooossen wurm siehst....
kriegste angst jawohl ja....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2007)

man soll Wadenbeisser ja nicht unterschätzen


----------



## miss nicolai (1. November 2007)

soooo ihr lieben liebende....
was kann ich noch machen...gebt mir viele tip's.....


----------



## timbowjoketown (2. November 2007)

Die Frage ist ja was Du willst... weniger Gewicht, bessere Funktion, andere Optik? Was machst Du mit dem Bike? An sich finde ich das Bike ganz nett. Die Kurbeln sind nach meinem Geschmack zu klobig für das Bike, die Leitungen zu lang und das Bike ist an sich sehr duster. Die farblichen Akzente sind nicht ganz mein Fall, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache! Aber ansonsten ein schönes Bike, keine Frage...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. November 2007)

Ich würde sagen, erstmal ein Foto mit Sonnenlicht, dann schaut das schon wieder ganz anders aus 

Am Rad passt alles , außer das ein Fliegengewicht wie Du die Double Track Felgen echt nicht braucht, da könntest Du noch was machen, spart nee Menge Gewicht und macht das Bike viel agiler. Bei den Felgen könnte ich mir sogar weiße gut vorstellen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2007)

miss nicolai
 danke für deinen beitrag... und foto   

JOHN-DOE  hat natürlich recht die Double Tracks sind eindeutig zuuu fett.
 was hälst du  von weissen single tracks,- die würden super kommen...



 bzgl reifen :

 da die Fa. Nicolai bes. Falco nicht mehr auf meinen PMs.u. mails antwortet,- (habs wohl mit meiner kritik im -N- Preiserhöhungs thread für immer mit Falco u. NICOLAI verschärzt)   

frage lautet: 
hat jemand den neuen Conti Rubber Queen (2.4). gefahren ?
wie ist die rolleigenschaft.-  usw.

DANKE Leute...

Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (2. November 2007)

Artur Heinz, es ist mal wieder so weit, dass mir bei Dir der Hut hoch geht. Wie Du Dich hier im Forum aufführst und was Du hier an Dünnsinn und Unwahrheiten verbreitest geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ich habe bisher jede Mail von Dir beantwortet und zu jeder echten Frage von Dir Stellung genommen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, nicht Dein und John Does privater Chatroom. Schreibt Euch SMS, telefoniert oder nutzt irgend eins der 1000 online-Angebote, die dafür vorgesehen sind. HIER NICHT! Ihr vergrault mit Eurem agressiven und dummen Antworten Neugierige und Interessenten, versaut uns unser Geschäft und macht mir meine Arbeit kaputt. Das ist meine allerletzte Warnung, und überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr mich richtig wütend machen wollt. Wenn dieses Spamen und Flamen nicht unverzüglich ond ohne Lamentieren endet, werde ich diesen und jeden anderen destruktiven Thread von Euch schließen, und wenn das nicht hilft und Ihr hier weiterhin alles kaputtmachen wollt, dann findet Ihr Euch eines Morgens kastriert ohne IBC-Account wieder, das schwöre ich Euch. Ich habe mir dafür bereits grünes Licht vom IBC Team geholt.

DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Falco


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Artur Heinz, es ist mal wieder so weit, dass mir bei Dir der Hut hoch geht. Wie Du Dich hier im Forum aufführst und was Du hier an Dünnsinn und Unwahrheiten verbreitest geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ich habe bisher jede Mail von Dir beantwortet und zu jeder echten Frage von Dir Stellung genommen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, nicht Dein und John Does privater Chatroom. Schreibt Euch SMS, telefoniert oder nutzt irgend eins der 1000 online-Angebote, die dafür vorgesehen sind. HIER NICHT! Ihr vergrault mit Eurem agressiven und dummen Antworten Neugierige und Interessenten, versaut uns unser Geschäft und macht mir meine Arbeit kaputt. Das ist meine allerletzte Warnung, und überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr mich richtig wütend machen wollt. Wenn dieses Spamen und Flamen nicht unverzüglich ond ohne Lamentieren endet, werde ich diesen und jeden anderen destruktiven Thread von Euch schließen, und wenn das nicht hilft und Ihr hier weiterhin alles kaputtmachen wollt, dann findet Ihr Euch eines Morgens kastriert ohne IBC-Account wieder, das schwöre ich Euch. Ich habe mir dafür bereits grünes Licht vom IBC Team geholt.
> 
> DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Falco



Ich weiß grad gar nicht was ich davon halten soll, das jetzt hier unvermittelt gegen mich geschossen wird, mal ein Beispiel wie ich mit meinem dummen und aggressiven Antworten, Neugierige und Interessenten vergraule und der Fa. Nicolai das Geschäft versaue und obendrein Falco Milles Arbeit kaputt mache:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=305408

Was nicht heißen soll das ich nicht auch mal forentypische Suchfunktionpostings abgebe, auf Fragen die schon 100000 mal beantwortet wurden. Oder man gelegentlich versucht Threads am Leben zu erhalten, oder wie Du schreibst "Chatten".

Ich wollte sobald ich wieder laufen kann, mit 100%tiger Sicherheit das ION ordern, aber da habe ich komischer weise jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf. (ist jetzt natürlich nur eine hohle Frase weil ich jetzt verzweifelt versuche den Falco zu ärgern) und Du Falco bist hier schon so vielen "Kunden" auf die Füsse getreten, schau Dich dazu auch mal im Forum um (nur ein Denkanstoß)
Im echten Leben bist Du ja echt ein netter aber sowas hier


----------



## Fredster (2. November 2007)

"Du kannst bestimmt besser putzen als ich"
"mein Arsch dürfte auch das einzige sein was Du Zwerg erreichst"
"da die Fa. Nicolai bes. Falco nicht mehr auf meinen PMs.u. mails antwortet"
und viel mehr Mist in diversen anderen Threads, was...
1. kaputtspekuliert wurde oder auf Halbwissen basiert,
2. keinen interessiert,
3. keinen was angeht und 
3. keiner sonst hier lesen will!


----------



## nationrider (2. November 2007)

*POPCORN*

@ falco
im ernst:
muss das hier in der form so enden? auch bei nicht so pflegeleichten kunden,
sollten diese noch ihr gesicht wahren können oder? ich denke hier wäre eine 
klar bestimmte PM oder mail die bessere lösung gewesen, denn ohne den kollegen
 khujand persönlich zu kennen, glaube ich nicht das er das kommentarlos akzeptiert, 
eine deeskalationsmaßnahme sieht für mich anders aus....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. November 2007)

Fredster schrieb:


> "Du kannst bestimmt besser putzen als ich"
> "mein Arsch dürfte auch das einzige sein was Du Zwerg erreichst"
> "da die Fa. Nicolai bes. Falco nicht mehr auf meinen PMs.u. mails antwortet"



die ersten beiden, sind schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen 
der andere stammt nicht von mir


----------



## guru39 (2. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Artur Heinz, es ist mal wieder so weit, dass mir bei Dir der Hut hoch geht. Wie Du Dich hier im Forum aufführst und was Du hier an Dünnsinn und Unwahrheiten verbreitest geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ich habe bisher jede Mail von Dir beantwortet und zu jeder echten Frage von Dir Stellung genommen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, nicht Dein und John Does privater Chatroom. Schreibt Euch SMS, telefoniert oder nutzt irgend eins der 1000 online-Angebote, die dafür vorgesehen sind. HIER NICHT! Ihr vergrault mit Eurem agressiven und dummen Antworten Neugierige und Interessenten, versaut uns unser Geschäft und macht mir meine Arbeit kaputt. Das ist meine allerletzte Warnung, und überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr mich richtig wütend machen wollt. Wenn dieses Spamen und Flamen nicht unverzüglich ond ohne Lamentieren endet, werde ich diesen und jeden anderen destruktiven Thread von Euch schließen, und wenn das nicht hilft und Ihr hier weiterhin alles kaputtmachen wollt, dann findet Ihr Euch eines Morgens kastriert ohne IBC-Account wieder, das schwöre ich Euch. Ich habe mir dafür bereits grünes Licht vom IBC Team geholt.
> 
> DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Falco



Hi Falco,
du solltest dir wenn dir das hier auf den Sack geht vom IBC Forum`s Team
Moderatoren Rechte geben lassen, dann  kannste nämlich alles Löschen was dir nicht gefällt, und du musst nicht den ganzen Scheiß nochmal lesen!
Gruß Rainer, vom EDER Team.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miss nicolai (2. November 2007)

nanü..???
was soll das jetzt hier....
is ibc nich ne seite um gemeinsam zu unterhalten und spass haben..??
wir haben doch alle die gleichen interessen oder..??
oder muss ich mein hobby ernst nehmen wie die arbeit...??
kommt mal wieder [email protected]@..falco mille...


----------



## Nose (3. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Artur Heinz, es ist mal wieder so weit, dass mir bei Dir der Hut hoch geht. Wie Du Dich hier im Forum aufführst und was Du hier an Dünnsinn und Unwahrheiten verbreitest geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ich habe bisher jede Mail von Dir beantwortet und zu jeder echten Frage von Dir Stellung genommen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, nicht Dein und John Does privater Chatroom. Schreibt Euch SMS, telefoniert oder nutzt irgend eins der 1000 online-Angebote, die dafür vorgesehen sind. HIER NICHT! Ihr vergrault mit Eurem agressiven und dummen Antworten Neugierige und Interessenten, versaut uns unser Geschäft und macht mir meine Arbeit kaputt. Das ist meine allerletzte Warnung, und überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr mich richtig wütend machen wollt. Wenn dieses Spamen und Flamen nicht unverzüglich ond ohne Lamentieren endet, werde ich diesen und jeden anderen destruktiven Thread von Euch schließen, und wenn das nicht hilft und Ihr hier weiterhin alles kaputtmachen wollt, dann findet Ihr Euch eines Morgens kastriert ohne IBC-Account wieder, das schwöre ich Euch. Ich habe mir dafür bereits grünes Licht vom IBC Team geholt.
> 
> DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Falco



warum zum geier wird denn hier john doe so angepisst?

dass bei artur etwas sachlichkeit fehlte ist offenkundig. aber john doe?

so oder so:
entspann dich mal, falco. das ist doch keine art wie du hier mit den leuten umgehst die dir die butter aufs brot finanzieren. etwas mehr proffessionalität wäre schon!


----------



## guru39 (3. November 2007)

*Popcorn oder nicht Popcorn*, das ist hier die frage

Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2007)

guru39 schrieb:


> *Popcorn oder nicht Popcorn*, das ist hier die frage
> 
> Gruß Guru.




"herrgott" hat gesprochen.

DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also klappe halten.


----------



## nationrider (4. November 2007)

oh, pazifismus pur  
euch allen ein friedvolles WE

*popcorn wegpack*


----------



## Condor (4. November 2007)

Darf ich denn Cola trinken, wenn schon Popcorn-essen verboten ist?


----------



## sooman (4. November 2007)

ontopic


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. November 2007)

hört doch mal mit dem spam auf und nehmt es einfach mal so hin, vielleicht ist ja doch ein bischen was dran....

@ sooman: schöner aufbau, wie bist du mit der reifenkombi zufrieden!?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (4. November 2007)

jeah schickes ufo!!


----------



## sooman (4. November 2007)

Bin im großen und ganzem eigentlich schon sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen.
Zwar ham sich in einer Woche Portes du soleil beim Muddy Mary einige Stollen halbwegs verabschiedet, aber der Grip war einfach klasse egal ob trocken oder matschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (4. November 2007)

Hallo an alle UFO Jünger 
und natürlich auch an alle Nicolai Besitzer!!!!

Möchte mir für 2008 ein Ufo St aufbauen und hab mal aufgelistet welche Parts
ich gerne an meinem neuen Bike verbauen möchte.
Jetzt interessiert mich natürlich eure Meinung über die Teile die ich verbauen möchte!!!!
Bin fast 190cm groß und hab inkl. Montur gute 90KG auf den Rippen.


PARTS:
Rahmen UFO ST in L
Dämpfer FOX DHX 5.0 550er Feder
Gabel RockShox Totem Coil 180 
Steuersatz Acros AH15 o CrankCreek 1.5
Schaltwerk SRAM X.9 
Kettenführung E13 LG1
Schaltgriffe SRAM X.9 Trigger 
Bremsgriffe Avid  Code 
Bremsen Avid  Code 203/203 
Naben DT Swiss FR 440
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT 11-32 
Felgen DT Swiss FR 6.1D
Reifen Schwalbe NobbyNic2.4 Big Betty 2.4 MuddyMarry2.5 je nach Einsatz
Kurbeln Truvativ OCT1.1 
Kettenblätter E13 Guiderring 38T
Innenlager Truvativ Howitzer XR 
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller (31,8) 
Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller (31,8) Onepointfive 
Sattel SDG I FLY C
Stellstütze SDG I BEAM 
Pedale specialized pro mag oder NC17 Magnesium sw 
Farbe kryptonight green komplett

Freu mich auf eure Antworten und Anregungen.

Ps. Nicolai  Produziert den Rahmen KW50/52 und liefert mitte Jan.08 aus.

Ich kanns kaum erwarten 

RideOn
schmiddio


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. November 2007)

Sieht doch nach einer ziemlich vernünftigen Aufstellung aus. Mit den Big Betty bin ich persönlich nicht besonders zufrieden, bei geringer Nässe geht dort der Grip ziemlich flöten. Bei dem Dämpfer bin ich mir mit der Federhärte nicht sicher. Bei meinen 10 Kilo weniger fahre ich eine 500er Feder und würde sogar eher zu einer 550er tendieren... Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Aufbau, welche Farbe hast Du denn bestellt? Mal nebenbei, warst Du mit dem Canyon nicht zufrieden??


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. November 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> welche Farbe hast Du denn bestellt?




PARTS:
Rahmen UFO ST in L
Dämpfer FOX DHX 5.0 550er Feder
Gabel RockShox Totem Coil 180
Steuersatz Acros AH15 o CrankCreek 1.5
Schaltwerk SRAM X.9
Kettenführung E13 LG1
Schaltgriffe SRAM X.9 Trigger
Bremsgriffe Avid Code
Bremsen Avid Code 203/203
Naben DT Swiss FR 440
Zahnkranz Shimano Deore XT 11-32
Felgen DT Swiss FR 6.1D
Reifen Schwalbe NobbyNic2.4 Big Betty 2.4 MuddyMarry2.5 je nach Einsatz
Kurbeln Truvativ OCT1.1
Kettenblätter E13 Guiderring 38T
Innenlager Truvativ Howitzer XR
Vorbau Truvativ Holzfeller (31,8)
Lenker Truvativ Holzfeller (31,8) Onepointfive
Sattel SDG I FLY C
Stellstütze SDG I BEAM
Pedale specialized pro mag oder NC17 Magnesium sw
*Farbe kryptonight green komplett
*


----------



## schmiddio (4. November 2007)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Sieht doch nach einer ziemlich vernünftigen Aufstellung aus. Mit den Big Betty bin ich persönlich nicht besonders zufrieden, bei geringer Nässe geht dort der Grip ziemlich flöten. Bei dem Dämpfer bin ich mir mit der Federhärte nicht sicher. Bei meinen 10 Kilo weniger fahre ich eine 500er Feder und würde sogar eher zu einer 550er tendieren... Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Aufbau, welche Farbe hast Du denn bestellt? Mal nebenbei, warst Du mit dem Canyon nicht zufrieden??



Hey,
die farbe heisst kryptonight green und als ich die das erstemal gesehen habe war ich sofort hin und weg 

Der FRX Rahmen ist meiner meinung nach sehr gut verarbeitet spricht gut an und schluckt einiges weg und ist sogar im gegensatz zu den vorgänger Modellen Torque1,2,3 und ltd. schön progressiv aber der Berich des Schwarzen Umlemkhebels ist meine meinung nach unterdemesioniert(befestigung des Dämpfers, lagerung des Umlenkhebels)
und daher nichts für die ewigkeit.

Ich weiss nichts ist für die ewigkeit aber bevor ich in 2 Jahren Probs in diesem Bereich bekommen stiege ich lieber auf Deutsch Wertarbeit um und habe die nächsten Jahre ruhe.


----------



## guru39 (4. November 2007)

Das ist doch diese Farbe, oder?!


----------



## Condor (4. November 2007)

nein, das ist meine Küchenwandfarbe...


----------



## schmiddio (4. November 2007)

Ich glaube auf diesem Bild kommt die farbe besser raus "wenn es sie ist"


----------



## darkhenry1 (4. November 2007)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Hallo an alle UFO Jünger
> und natürlich auch an alle Nicolai Besitzer!!!!
> 
> Möchte mir für 2008 ein Ufo St aufbauen und hab mal aufgelistet welche Parts
> ...





Servus Schmiddio

Würde bei den Reifen eher auf Maxxis oder Michelin setzen
Felgen auch eher andere, da ich immer wieder höre und sehe wie weich die 6.1 sind.....also eher ex 729 oder 823 von Mavic
Freu mich schon des Rad aufgebaut zu sehn, wird super 

Hm sehe grade, dass du die Teile scho an deinem "alten" Rad verbaut hast....dann würdichs auch so machen


----------



## nationrider (4. November 2007)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Hallo an alle UFO Jünger
> und natürlich auch an alle Nicolai Besitzer!!!!
> 
> Möchte mir für 2008 ein Ufo St aufbauen und hab mal aufgelistet welche Parts
> ...



hört sich ansonsten alles recht vernüntig an  
bzgl. robustheit hab ich mir erlaubt 2 alternativen aufzuzählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (4. November 2007)

Über den Sattel SDG Bel Air werde ich mal nachdenken!
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Sattel oder generell mit dem I Beam System?  

Die Totem übernehme ich von meinem alten Bike!!!!

Fahre momentan selber der SDG i Fly C mit dem normalen Schienensystem und komme mit den SAttel gut klar


----------



## maik-the-bike (4. November 2007)

hi.

hab den sdg i-sky mit i-beam system. am anfang hats ein wenig geknarzt, hab dann alles auseinander gebaut und gefettet. jetzt ist schon seit einer längeren zeit ruhe. das system ist stabil und leicht...ich habe zumindest bis jetzt keine probleme.


----------



## ramscher (5. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Artur Heinz, es ist mal wieder so weit, dass mir bei Dir der Hut hoch geht. Wie Du Dich hier im Forum aufführst und was Du hier an Dünnsinn und Unwahrheiten verbreitest geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ich habe bisher jede Mail von Dir beantwortet und zu jeder echten Frage von Dir Stellung genommen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, nicht Dein und John Does privater Chatroom. Schreibt Euch SMS, telefoniert oder nutzt irgend eins der 1000 online-Angebote, die dafür vorgesehen sind. HIER NICHT! Ihr vergrault mit Eurem agressiven und dummen Antworten Neugierige und Interessenten, versaut uns unser Geschäft und macht mir meine Arbeit kaputt. Das ist meine allerletzte Warnung, und überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr mich richtig wütend machen wollt. Wenn dieses Spamen und Flamen nicht unverzüglich ond ohne Lamentieren endet, werde ich diesen und jeden anderen destruktiven Thread von Euch schließen, und wenn das nicht hilft und Ihr hier weiterhin alles kaputtmachen wollt, dann findet Ihr Euch eines Morgens kastriert ohne IBC-Account wieder, das schwöre ich Euch. Ich habe mir dafür bereits grünes Licht vom IBC Team geholt.
> 
> DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2007)

^^bitte leute  "on topic" bleiben.- ^^
hab arge befürchtungen das Falco diesen thread schielessen lässt.  



@schmiddio
 sehr gute wahl. freue mich schon auf die erste fahrt mit euch...


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. November 2007)

kann mir jemand bezüglich des Ausbaus der Lager am Ufo ST helfen? Sind die Lagerdeckel gepresst, oder geschraubt? Benötige ich ein Spezialwerkzeug? Vielen Dank, Tim!


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. November 2007)

Hier müsstest du das passende PDF finden:

http://nicolai.net/download/dirty-fingers/zip/Explosionsansichten-deutsch.zip
http://nicolai.net/download/dirty-fingers/zip/modellspezifische-details.zip
http://nicolai.net/download/dirty-fingers/zip/montageschritte.zip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (5. November 2007)

Danke, dort hatte ich auch schon geschaut, ich hoffe aber eine praxisnahe Erläuterung zu bekommen, ob es auch ohne Spezialwerkzeug machbar ist und wenn ja, wie!?


----------



## RoughBomber (5. November 2007)

Hey! Ich wollt mich mal erkundigen ob einer von euch erfahrungen mit nem 5th Element Dämpfer in nem Nicolai UFO ST gemacht hat.
Ich hab kein bock mehr auf den x-Fusion müll.
Könnte nämlich günstig nen 5th element bekommen.

Bin für jede antwort dankbar
MfG


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (6. November 2007)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Dank  CNC Shop (Cristoph Nies Cycles)
> endlich da.
> Gewicht 4400g
> Dämpfer mit Schrauben 960 g
> Größe M




Geiler Rahmen und die Fabe  
Ist die Maxle Steckachse standart oder wie bist du daran gekommen??
Ich will mir auch ein Ufo aufauen und mit einer Maxle wäre das natürlich besonders geil!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. November 2007)

Die Maxle, kannst Du bei Nicolai als Option mit bestellen


----------



## CaLgOn (6. November 2007)

Kann man die auch nachträglich irgendwie dran machen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. November 2007)

da musst Du mal bei Nicolai fragen, die wissen das bestimmt 

ich denke aber das Du einfach nur die Maxleachse brauchst und die dann in Deinen Rahmen schrauben kannst, ist aber nur so eine Vermutung


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (6. November 2007)

Ich glaube nicht das das so einfach geht!
Denn, durch Betätigung des Schnellspannhebels wird die Achse mit Hilfe von Konus und Spreizhülse im Ausfallende verklemmt.
Für diese Kräfte die durch das "spreitzen" der Hülse entstehen muss ja das Ausfallende gemacht sein, weil bei einer "normalen" Achse entstehen ja solche Kräfte nicht!!

Was schätzt ihr kostet so ein Spaß??


----------



## CaLgOn (6. November 2007)

Auf der Nicolai HP steht die Maxlesteckachse nur als aufpreispflichtig drin, ich meine aber, früher hat die 35 Euro extra gekostet.


----------



## maik-the-bike (6. November 2007)

hi.

http://nicolai.net/download/pdf/Preisliste_Endv_08.pdf

46 Euro !


----------



## guru39 (6. November 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> da musst Du mal bei Nicolai fragen, die wissen das bestimmt
> 
> ich denke aber das Du einfach nur die Maxleachse brauchst und die dann in Deinen Rahmen schrauben kannst, ist aber nur so eine Vermutung



 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Glory (7. November 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Artur Heinz, es ist mal wieder so weit, dass mir bei Dir der Hut hoch geht. Wie Du Dich hier im Forum aufführst und was Du hier an Dünnsinn und Unwahrheiten verbreitest geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Ich habe bisher jede Mail von Dir beantwortet und zu jeder echten Frage von Dir Stellung genommen. Das hier ist ein technisches Forum, nicht Dein und John Does privater Chatroom. Schreibt Euch SMS, telefoniert oder nutzt irgend eins der 1000 online-Angebote, die dafür vorgesehen sind. HIER NICHT! Ihr vergrault mit Eurem agressiven und dummen Antworten Neugierige und Interessenten, versaut uns unser Geschäft und macht mir meine Arbeit kaputt. Das ist meine allerletzte Warnung, und überlegt Euch gut, ob Ihr mich richtig wütend machen wollt. Wenn dieses Spamen und Flamen nicht unverzüglich ond ohne Lamentieren endet, werde ich diesen und jeden anderen destruktiven Thread von Euch schließen, und wenn das nicht hilft und Ihr hier weiterhin alles kaputtmachen wollt, dann findet Ihr Euch eines Morgens kastriert ohne IBC-Account wieder, das schwöre ich Euch. Ich habe mir dafür bereits grünes Licht vom IBC Team geholt.
> 
> DIES IST KEINE DISKUSSIONSVORLAGE SONDERN EIN LETZTES ULTIMATUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Falco




*Hallo Herr Mille,

ich finde es schon richtig dreist, wie Sie hier mit zukünftigen Kunden bzw. Kunden umgehen, also wenn ich an Ihrer Stelle wäre, würde ich mal einen Gang zurück schalten !!!*


----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2007)

es stimmt aber das hier einige leute im forum mehr sinnlose beiträge posten die zum teil auch andere user angreifen und das geht halt nicht


----------



## san_andreas (7. November 2007)

Na ja und mit dem neuen Gesetzesentwurf zur präventiven Speicherung aller Handy- und Onlinedaten kann der böse Spamer dann ja auch problemlos zurückverfolgt und abgeschaltet werden, auf dass er anderen nicht mehr Geschäft und Laune versaue....
Eine sehr deutsche Einrichtung übrigens, dass "unangenehme" Forumsmitglieder auf Antrag des Forumsbetreuers abgeschaltet werden können, wenn sie ihm lästig werden. War hier nicht mal von Forumsnazis die Rede ?
Hierarchie ist halt überall, sogar im Web.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2007)

unglaublich,hab vorhin ne richtig lustige mail vom kuhjand oder wie der experte heisst bekommen,er schien sich durch meinen letzten beitrag angegriffen zu fühlen obwohl er auch aufs gesamte forum bezogen war aber wie sagt man so schön:betroffene hunde bellen...
reicht jetzt auch mit dem thema


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. November 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> unglaublich,hab vorhin ne richtig lustige mail vom kuhjand oder wie der experte heisst bekommen,er schien sich durch meinen letzten beitrag angegriffen zu fühlen obwohl er auch aufs gesamte forum bezogen war aber wie sagt man so schön:betroffene hunde bellen...
> reicht jetzt auch mit dem thema



wenn es doch reicht, warum dann Dein Beitrag ?


----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2007)

stimmt eigentlich...sorry
hier noch mal was sinnvolles zum thema,foto ist von der hausmesse


----------



## schmiddio (7. November 2007)

Tach auch,

würde gerne von euch wissen:  

-welch Dämpfer ihr in euren Ufo's so fahrt,ST oder DS bitte angeben
-was ihr wiegt und welche Federrate ihr bevorzugt
-PRO und CONTRA eurer Dämpfer im bezug auf                                                           (ansprechverhalten,durchschlagschutz,feinabstimmung,Einbau)

Hab gelesen das der Ufo Hinterbau nicht besonders progressiv seien soll! 
Was ist wirkilch dran an der Aussage ?

Möchte selber einen 07  DHX 5 einbauen mit ner 550er Feder(aus meinem alten Bike).Bin gute 90KG leicht 

Wenn ich nichts vergessen habe sollte es das eigendlich gewesen sein... 

Freu mich auf eure Antworten!!!

GoRide

Schmiddio


----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2007)

hier noch eins vom dirtmastersfestival in winterberg


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (7. November 2007)

Martin wie ist den der neue Vivid Dämpfer??
Ich überlege mir den im nächsten Bike auch zu verbauen!
Wäre schön wenn du einen kleinen Erfahrungbericht schreiben könntest!!

Ganke schon mal!

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (7. November 2007)

würde dir gern weiterhelfen aber hab das bike nur auf dem festivalgelände fotographiert


----------



## CaLgOn (8. November 2007)

Hi schmiddio,
Ich fahre einen FOX dhx 5 in meinem Ufo und bin voll und ganz zufrieden, das ansprechverhalten ist super. Ich wiege knapp 85 KG und fahre ne 450feder, Durchschläge habe ich eigentlich nie. Die 450er sollte bei deinem Gewicht auch noch in Ordnung sein.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (8. November 2007)

Ach so,
Hat vielleicht jemand anderes schon Erfahrungen mit den Rock Shox Vivid Dämpfer sammel können?

Gruß Simon


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. November 2007)

Die Teamfahrer evtl.


----------



## bep (8. November 2007)

mal etwas offtopic, entnehme ich der preisliste richtig, daÃ bei nicolai rahmen mit option truax, steckachse und maxle schnellspanner zusammen dann 230â¬ kosten ? ne stolze summe "nur" fÃ¼r steckachsen mit spanner, wie ich finde.


----------



## CaLgOn (8. November 2007)

Nein das is nicht richtig, die meisten DH und FR Rahmen haben standartmäßig eine Steckachse zum schrauben, eine Maxle (SchnellspannSteckachse) kostet 46 Euro Aufpreis. Bei Rahmen die Standartausfallenden haben kostet die Steckachse allerdings schon 183 euro, da ja andere Ausfallenden dran gemacht werden, was ja eigentlich eine Sonderanfertigung ist, da besagte Rahmen eigentlich Standartausfallenden haben.

Rahmen mit Steckachse Serienmäßig sind:
-Ufo ST-
-Ion ST
-alle Nucleons (is ja klar wegen Getriebe)

Bei diesen musst du nur 46 Euro aufpreis bezahlen für ne Maxlesteckachse

Alle anderen Rahmen haben Schnellspannausfallenden, somit musst du da 183 Euro für eine Steckachse bezalhen, aber mal im Ernst, frag mal bei Kona was es kosten würde an ein Stinky Steckachsausfallenden zu machen, das wären bestimmt mehr als 183 euro .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2007)

als ob kona das machen würde ist halt nicht nicolai...


----------



## bep (8. November 2007)

jo sagte ich doch, bei allen rahmen mit OPTION trux kostet es ~230 mehr


----------



## sibor-sonic (8. November 2007)

Größe M 17,7 kg Dreist Kettenführung 3fach,
Felgen würde ich jetzt doch schwarze nehmen, oder doch nicht, oder doch?
Bin da noch nicht ganz überzeugt von dem was ich da eingespeicht habe,


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. November 2007)

ich würde schwarze auch besser finden aber auch so, schönes UFO, Glückwunsch


----------



## xMARTINx (8. November 2007)

ist echt schick,felgen würde ich auch tauschen...


----------



## CaLgOn (8. November 2007)

Sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## schmiddio (9. November 2007)

Sehr schick, dein ufo 
mit der totem sieht's echt klasse aus!!!


----------



## darkhenry1 (9. November 2007)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> würde gerne von euch wissen:
> 
> ...





Moin Schmiddooo

Fahre selbst en Ufo St mit DHX 5.0 und 450lbs
Wiege 70Kg und für DH en perfektes Set up, schlägt nur sehr selten durch


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. November 2007)

Also ich fahre in meinem DHX 5.0 eine 500er Feder und diese ist bei meinen ca. 85 kg zu weich. Ich weiß nicht wie Du Calgon mit einer 450er so gut zurecht kommst!?


----------



## alterknochen (12. November 2007)

Hallo an alle Ufo-Piloten,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nen Ufo zuzulegen...gebraucht oder neu, is ja erstmal egal. Bin mir aber, was die Grösse betrifft, ziemlich unsicher. Zu mir, ich bin 1,75m gross, Schrittlänge 82 cm und will damit NUR bergrunter und nix anderes ( Bikepark, Local DH...). Ich fahre aktuell ein Helius CC in M mit 90mm Vorbau und das passt wie angegossen. Als Gabel dachte ich 66, Totem Coil oder  
Boxxer. Also...S oder M?

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. November 2007)

Gute Endscheidung 
Was Deine Rahmengröße angeht stimmt was Du schreibst, Du liegst genau zwischen M und S 

Wenn es aber nur Bikepark und Downhill (Local DH ist ja eher langsamer) sein soll, und Du gerne springst kannst Du wohl ruhig S nehmen, bin mal gespannt was die anderen dazu schreiben


----------



## CaLgOn (12. November 2007)

Ich fahre mit 1.82 Größe M, also sollte für dich S perfekt sein, erst recht, wenn du nur Bergab fahren willst  .


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (12. November 2007)

Würs auch S sagen, ich fahr en M und bin knapp 1.90!! Selbst damit kommt man noch en berg hoch!

@john doe 

Hab gesehn du hast ne Hope Sattelklemme am Ufo!?
Was hat die für ein Maß??


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. November 2007)

35,0 bzw. 34,9


----------



## steelo (12. November 2007)

Fahre selbst ein M bei 173cm/75kg, 82cm Schrittlänge. Für Bikepark/DH absolut ok, schön laufruhig, stabiles Flugverhalten etc., obwohl ich schon ein wenig mit dem Lenker/Vorbau Setup experimentieren musste um genug Druck auf´s Vorderrad zu bekommen. Mittlerweile würde ich aber auch eher zu einer S greifen. Gerade bei LocalDH´s, Freeride-, Gardasee-Einsätzen wäre ein wenig wendiger nicht verkehrt. Nebenbei bemerkt, ich fahre ein Dhx3/450er Feder, ergibt bei mir ein straffes Fahrwerk in Kombination mit Boxxer Team(Serienfeder), welches den Federweg gut ausnutzt und doch nur selten durchschlägt. Aber gerade in Bezug auf den Dämpfer geht´s noch besser. Warte auch auf den Vivid.

Gruß


----------



## Macross (12. November 2007)

also ich bin 1,74m groß & habe ein ufo-st in s & ich würde mir eher ein m zulegen so wie falco mir damals geraten hat  wenn man singelcrown fahren will & springen geht is s super ansonsten macht m mehr sinn glaub ich.


----------



## alterknochen (12. November 2007)

Moin!

Erstmal Dank an alle Beteiligte. Bin jetzt genau so schlau wie vorher... Nee, ich tendiere schon eher zu M. Bin eher nen FR/DH Newbie und brauch was stabiles mit dem man im Park Spass haben kann, werde es aber tunlichst vermeiden irgendwelche BMX-Tricks auszupacken. Bei einem S-Rahmen hätte ich Sorge, das das Bike sich bei Geschwindigkeit zu nervös fährt. Ich glaube, ich komme um ne Probefahrt nicht herum....

schönen Abend noch,

Chris


----------



## CaLgOn (12. November 2007)

Wo wohnst du denn? Meins könntest du mal testen, leider gibts bei mir nicht grade fette Trails  . Winterberg hat ja leider zu, sonst könntest du da die Bikes mal testen.


----------



## alterknochen (13. November 2007)

@ Calgon

danke für das Angebot, aber Göttingen is doch ne Ecke weg von Mönchengladbach. Über Winterberg hatte ich auch nachgedacht, habs aber nicht hingekriegt, da mal hinzufahren. Vielleicht fahr ich direkt nach Lübbrechtsen...is nur ne Stunde von Göttingen.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoughBomber (18. November 2007)

Hey! ich brauch nen neues schaltauge für mein Ufo ST. Weiß einer von euch was mich der spaß kostet???
MfG


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. November 2007)

40,51 â¬ mit Versand, Mehrwertsteuer etc. Du musst bei der Bestellung den Sturz angeben, ist auf Deinem Schaltauge eingestanzt!


----------



## RoughBomber (19. November 2007)

Danke!


----------



## bioniconbiker (23. November 2007)

moin,

fahr auch ein ufo st und hab ne 66 vf2 eta drin.
wollte mir jetzt mal ne doppelbrücke zulegen und hab da an eine boxxer team gedacht.
wie findet ihr die bzw. weiß jemand wie die sich im ufo macht?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. November 2007)

UFO-ST + BoXXer = Rock `n`Roll  KHUJAND hat sie ich habe sie auch, das Nicolai Team auch ....


----------



## bioniconbiker (23. November 2007)

ich hab mein ufo in der rahmengröße M und würde es gerne gegen eine L tauschen. hat jemand interesse oder kennt ihr jemanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (24. November 2007)

Ich bin die Kombi mit der Boxxer auch gefahren und fand es wirklich klasse, da wirst Du nix falsch machen!


----------



## alterknochen (26. November 2007)

Moin,

ich schon wieder...weiss einer der Ufo-Piloten, ob die von Nicolai ausgelieferten Rahmen mit auf den jeweiligen Rahmen abgestimmten Dämpfer ausgeliefert werden? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das die Dämpfer "customshimmed" sind. Ist das ein Problem, wenn man einen besseren Dämpfer nachrüstet? In der Bucht wird grad ein Ufo mit X-Fusion Dämpfer angeboten, der aber nicht wirklich schlecht sein soll...laut Falco...

Sach wat...

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. November 2007)

Gute Frage, das mit dem "customshimmed" lese ich auch immer habe aber keine Ahnung ob das stimmt und ob mein DHX  AIR auch customshimmed ist


----------



## bioniconbiker (26. November 2007)

also ich hatte das problem auch als ich auf einen neuen fox dhx 5.0 nachgerüstet habe, der nicht passte. war aber kein problem das zu ändern... musste nur ein bisl aufbohren damit die buchsen passen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. November 2007)

mit "customshimmed" ist aber schon was anderes gemeint


----------



## bioniconbiker (26. November 2007)

ja schon klar, das ist halt nur das was man beachten muss wenn man sich einen neuen dämpfer kaufen will...


----------



## Koma (27. November 2007)

Komisch, ich hab auch einen DHX 5.0 nachgerüstet und musste aber nirgendwo rumbohren! Die Federraten die hier im Forum gefahren werden erscheinen mir auch etwas zu weich. Wiege etwa 73,5 kg und mir is meine 500er Feder eher zu weich als zu hart...

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tom$ (27. November 2007)

Welchen Durchmesser hat das Sitzrohr am Ufo ST?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. November 2007)

innen 30,0 außen 34,9mm


----------



## Tom$ (27. November 2007)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. November 2007)

bitte gerne


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (29. November 2007)

So mal mein Ufo, is noch nich ganz fertig!!
Kommt noch en ´08 Roco , und ne neue Sattelstütze!








[/url][/IMG]



Bitte um comments!!


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2007)

Sehr geil ! Fürs Erste nix zu meckern ! Kommt extrem gut im Knightrider-Style !


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2007)

Gh0st_Rid3r
 sehr schön ,-  

wurde aber auch zeit ! ! !  

hab mein bike auch mit einigen rot elox. teilen bestückt.
einzig was etwas stört ist der maxxis sticker (den hat doch jeder)

gruss
Artur


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2007)

KHUJAND ist back in thread


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2007)

Tach KHUJAND, endlich zurück in seiner natürlichen Umgebung.


----------



## nationrider (30. November 2007)

war nie wirklich weg, hat sich n ur versteckt....


----------



## bioniconbiker (30. November 2007)

hey,

kennt denn keiner einen der das ufo in der L hat und eine M sucht? ich will mir mein ufo jetzt eher als DH bike aufbauen doch dafür ist mir die M leider etwas zu klein.
hat da jemand eventuell interesse oder eine idee für meine problemlösung.

danke!

mfg tony


----------



## darkhenry1 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich verlasse euch....werde mein Ufo gegen nen M-pire tauschen 
War schön mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (1. Dezember 2007)

dann willst du jetzt world cup strecken unter die räder nehmen?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Tach KHUJAND, endlich zurück in seiner natürlichen Umgebung.



DANKE DANKE 
 meine "Jünger"  




@ 
bioniconbiker 
 hier ist doch ein schönes in L
http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Dezember 2007)

Ihr müsst mir helfen, ich kann mich nich entscheiden...Soll ich mein Ufo verkaufen um mir dann ein M-Pire zu kaufen? Ich könnte günstig an eins kommen, doch ich habe Angst, das mir das M-Pire zu "dick" ist und keine "spritzigkeit" wie das Ufo ST hat. Sagt mal, was ihr davon haltet....


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2007)

^^ z.Z. will doch (fast) jeder sein M-Pire abgeben,-^^
und sich ein ION ordern,- oder was meinst  du  warum die M-Pire´s  gebraucht so günstig sind...


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie lang bist Du das Ufo jetzt gefahren? Einen Monat... Ich weiß nicht wieviel Erfahrungen Du auf deinem Ufo gesammelt hast, aber das M-Pire ist halt mal was ganz anderes. Was willst Du denn fahren? Grundsätzlich halte ich das M-Pire für die deutschen Kurse für überdimensioniert. Es fährt sich anders, da es wesentlich laufruhiger ist und es wird mal locker 2 Kilo mehr wiegen als Dein Ufo. Wenn Du mit dem Ufo zufrieden warst, würde ich nicht wechseln. Wenn Da nach der nächsten Saison merkst, dass Du mehr Richtung DH gehen willst und auch Rennen bestreiten, dann würde ich auf das Ion umsteigen. Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen?!


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin ja auch schon vor dem Ufo DH und FR gefahren und DH Rennen wollte ich nächstes Jahr sowieso fahren. Nur ich war diese Sommerferien in Leogang und habe da die Freeride Strecke gerockt, bin Singel Trails rund um Saalbach gefahren und habe jetzt Angst, dass ich sowas mit dem M-Pire zum Beispiel nich mehr hin bekomme. Das Ion ist leider viel zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Dezember 2007)

Nun, hinbekommen wirst Du es sicherlich, aber es ist halt ein anderer Schnack! Das Handling und die Geometrie sind mehr für Highspeedkurse und Geradeauslauf ausgelegt. Klar kann man damit auch Freeriden, aber das wird nicht so leicht von der Hand gehen... Wie gesagt, wenn Du dir unsicher bist, leih dir nächste Saison mal ein M-Pire von jemanden und probier es aus, dann kannst Du dich noch immer entscheiden und das Ufo scheint dir ja gepasst zu haben, also kannst Du nix falsch machen... So würde ich es machen.


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem Testen ist ne gute Idee, nur leider sinkt bis dahin der Wert meines Ufo´s soweit, das ich mir eh kein M-Pire mehr leisten kann... Und ich kenne keinen in der Nähe, der ein M-Pire fährt


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Dezember 2007)

Also in den Bikeparks hat mir bisher noch jeder sein Bike für eine Runde geliehen, sollte also nicht das Problem sein. Der Wert Deines Bikes wird auch nicht weiter fallen, sondern sich einpendeln. Wenn Du aber für Dich schon beschlossen hast ein M-Pire zu kaufen, dann können wir uns das hier auch sparen !


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Dezember 2007)

Ne ich habe noch ganz und gar nix beschlossen...
Ich muss so oder so was drauf zahlel, wenn ich ein M-Pire haben will. Vielleicht lohnt es sich auch mehr, etwas ins Ufo zu investieren(Neue Gabel und etwas Gewicht runter) bevor ich direkt mit nem ganz neuen Bike anfange. Es reizt mich halt, ein ganz dickes Geschoss wie ein M-Pire zu haben, wirklich brauchen tue ich es nich, das sehe ich selber ein.

Für das Geld könnte ich auch nen Führerschein machen und 2008 ohne Eltern in den Bikepark....


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Dezember 2007)

was auf jeden fall besser ist da du nicht so abhängig bist,mit dem ufo kannste auch rennen fahren,vorne ne boxxer oder 888reindann haste hinten 195 und vorne 200 und das rockt auch,für richtig derbe strecken(weiß ja nicht wo du so fährst) biste mit nem m-pire natürlich ein wenig ruhiger unterwegs


----------



## bioniconbiker (3. Dezember 2007)

@ KHUJAND

erstmal danke!
sorry, aber ich versteh die seite nicht. da sind doch einfach nur rahmen abgebildet... ohne preis und nichts an wen man sich da wenden muss bzw. eine mailadresse.


----------



## nationrider (3. Dezember 2007)

steht doch ganz unten:

Nicolai Stock 

Hier findet Ihr Rahmen oder Bikes, die bei uns ab Lager verfügbar sind. 
Es handelt sich in der Regel um Testbikes aus Magazinen, Fotorahmen,
 Rahmenbestellungen, die storniert wurden, um Inzahlungnahmen oder
 instandgesetzte Rahmen. *Die Preise erhaltet Ihr nach Anfrage *auf 
die jeweilige Angebotsnummer.


d.h.: mail +  angebots #


----------



## bioniconbiker (3. Dezember 2007)

habs dann auch gefunden.
trotzdem danke!
hab dann auch mit falco geschrieben gehabt.


----------



## darkhenry1 (3. Dezember 2007)

nationrider schrieb:


> dann willst du jetzt world cup strecken unter die räder nehmen?




  ne du...... aber das Ufo war mir nicht DH lastig genug und des M-pire habe ich ohne drauf zu zahlen bekommen


----------



## Tom$ (15. Dezember 2007)

Stollenritter schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hier is meine Untertasse. Habe sie noch nich allzu lange, bin aber sehr zufrieden und will sie nich mehr hergeben.



Welche Rahmenfarbe ist den das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Dezember 2007)

sieht nach bronze elox aus!


----------



## Tom$ (15. Dezember 2007)

Hat hie einer schon mal die Farbe Schokobraun matt an einem Nicolai live gesehen, oder ein Bild davon?
Will  meinen neues Ufo st Rahmen in dieser Farbre haben, hab es aber noch nie an einem Nicolai  gesehen.


----------



## bioniconbiker (15. Dezember 2007)

ich hab das mal an einem lambda gesehen und da sah das igentlich ziemlich nice aus.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Dezember 2007)

Update 08 roco wc!!
Obwohl ich noch nicht richtig fahren war, kann ich schon sagen das sind welten die zwischen X-Fusion un MZ Roco liegen, ein Traum!!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Hat hie einer schon mal die Farbe Schokobraun matt an einem Nicolai live gesehen, oder ein Bild davon?
> Will  meinen neues Ufo st Rahmen in dieser Farbre haben, hab es aber noch nie an einem Nicolai  gesehen.




schokobrauner rahnen + weisse parts kommen einfach super.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Dezember 2007)

Mein "Altes" im neuen look.....


----------



## Tom$ (17. Dezember 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> schokobrauner rahnen + weisse parts kommen einfach super.



Meins wird Schokobraun matt mit goldenen Teilen!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Dezember 2007)

Der Meister geht ja wieder voll ab  richtig geil, mit den neuen Laufrädern jetzt ein extreme 4 Crosser


----------



## alterknochen (18. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

da mein Untertassenprojekt so langsam losgeht, würde mich interessieren, was ihr von den Komponenten so haltet...

Gabel: 07er 66RX2
Steuersatz: Acros AH-15 oder NC-17...
Kurbel: Holzfeller, 1-fach, 38 Zähne
Innenlager: Howitzer
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Schaltung: Sram X.7 oder X.9
Vorbau/Lenker: Holzfeller
Sattelstütze/Sattel: irgendwas
Laufräder: Veltec/DT/Mavic EX 729
Bremse: The Cleg FR ( wird vom Helius wahrscheinlich übernommen, ansonsten 
Code 5)
Pedale: 

Der Rahmen wird in Pastelblau neu gepulvert, der Dämpfer isn Romic...weisse Nicolai-Decals. Das Ganze soll nämlich auch noch einigermassen bezahlbar sein, da das dann mein viertes Bike ist 

Ride on

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Dezember 2007)

ja, ist halt bewährter Standard was soll man dazu groß sagen 

Pedale, Plattform is eh klar, ich mag die Fireeye top Qualität und hat sie nicht jeder


----------



## alterknochen (18. Dezember 2007)

Jep...bewährt ist das Zauberwort! Kann irgendeiner was zur Steuersatz/Gabel Kombi sagen. Ich glaub, der Acros baut recht hoch...
Bei der Bremse bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Die Cleg hat zwar nur 180/160, bremst aber wie Sau...andererseits brauch mein Helius dann ne neue Bremse 

is alles nich so einfach...

Die Fireeye-Dinger schaun auf jeden Fall ganz cool aus!

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei der Schaltung würde ich schon auf X-9 gehen.
Die Boxguide würde ich auch gleich durch was besseres ersetzen (e:thirteen, blackspire).
Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch was schöneres als die Veltec-Naben ?


----------



## alterknochen (18. Dezember 2007)

@san andreas,
X.9 wär schon erste wahl...hätte ich auch noch rumliegen, allerdings in Longcage. Die Veltec-Naben sind nicht so schlecht, gibts auch in rot eloxiert...und in Sachen Preis/Leistung echt gut. 
Die Boxguide kostet ca. 30-40 Euro, ne E-13 gut 100 Euro mehr. Die Kohle steck ich lieber in die Gabel und ggf. in nen Ersatzdämpfer...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2007)

alterknochen schrieb:


> @san andreas,
> X.9 wär schon erste wahl...hätte ich auch noch rumliegen, allerdings in Longcage. Die Veltec-Naben sind nicht so schlecht, gibts auch in rot eloxiert...und in Sachen Preis/Leistung echt gut.
> Die Boxguide kostet ca. 30-40 Euro, ne E-13 gut 100 Euro mehr. Die Kohle steck ich lieber in die Gabel und ggf. in nen Ersatzdämpfer...



Chris
im prinzip beantwortest du dir deine fragen selber.


----------



## bioniconbiker (19. Dezember 2007)

@ alterknochen

ich kann dir echt nur die code 5 zu herzen legen, da die einfach nur der hammer ist und es keine unterschiede zur "normalen" code (2008) gibt. die code 5 ist eigentlich nur die "alte" 2007er code halt nur mit magnesium hebel. nur im prinzip wesentlich günstiger.
also KAUFEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (19. Dezember 2007)

@ alterknochen
hab mal ein paar pedale rausgesucht die mir sehr gut gefallen!
vielleicht sind die ja was für dich!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syncros-Mental-F...ageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m118


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

@bionicobiker: die Code 5 ist im Prinzip keine alte Code 2007 sondern eine eigene Version mit einem normalen Juicy-Hebel.


----------



## alterknochen (19. Dezember 2007)

schön, ist die Kiste also so abgesegnet ....im Ernst, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere ne Alternative anzubieten. Zur Schaltung, die meisten fahren ja Short/Middlecage-Schaltwerke; hats Nachteile ein Longcage zu verbauen?? 


@schmiddio

suuuperschön, schaun auch recht stabil aus...Danke!

Ride on


----------



## bioniconbiker (19. Dezember 2007)

@ san_andreas
das hat mir aber ein miarbeiter von sarm was anderes ins ohr geflühstert.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab sie in der hand gehabt. der hebel schaut zumindest aus wie ein juicy-hebel, vielleicht hat er ja ein anderes übersetzungsverhältnis.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Dezember 2007)

wenn wir schon mal beim up´daten sind.  







div. kleine änderungen auch bei meinem bike.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist super ! Das aufgebohrte Kettenblatt taugt mir nicht so !
Und die Schützer an der Gabel sind relativ massiv. Sonst sehr cool.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Dezember 2007)

Super Bike Artur! Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2007)

Vorallem ist die Rahmenfarbe passend zur Maschine im Hintergrund gewählt !
Ruhrpottstyle !


----------



## schmiddio (20. Dezember 2007)

@KHUJAND
die neue Kefü, Griffe und Pedale stehen deinem UST echt gut 
jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende KB von e13(GuideRing) zur Kefü 
Wo hast du denn das bildgeschossen?

GoRide
Schmiddio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (20. Dezember 2007)

echt schick,ausser sattel und kettenblatt aber ist ja vor allem beim sattel geschmackssache


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wenn wir schon mal beim up´daten sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Artur,
sehr schön, geiles ^^Bike^^ geiles ^^Bild^^ 

aber die Kurbel


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> echt schick,ausser sattel und kettenblatt aber ist ja vor allem beim sattel geschmackssache



einfach mal die fresse halten


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2007)

vorab DANKE allen !  

@ san_andreas 
industrielle Ruhrpott kulisse   findet man bei uns haufenweise...

@ schmiddio 
 das KB ist schon ok,- die löcher sind nicht selbst gebohrt.
das  e13(GuideRing)  KB liegt hier schon parat...
das foto hat mein arbeitskolege am wasserbahnhof in Mülheim/Ruhr geschossen.
Ruhrpottstyle Ruhrpottstyle Ruhrpottstyle  

@guru
 ich liebe diese kurbel

Martin
der WTB laser V ist einfach super bequwem,- u. top verarbeitet..
 komme damit gut klar.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Dezember 2007)

@guru39
was hast du denn jetzt für nen problem?
hab ja gesagt das es beim sattel geschmackssache ist und wenn er gut damit klarkommt hat er ja auch seine berechtigung,solche sinnfreien kommentare einfach sparen


----------



## RoughBomber (22. Dezember 2007)

Hey was fahrt ihr für tretlager in euren ST`s? Welche Einbaulänge ist die beste? Hab ne ISIS Race Face Evolve DH Kurbel, die ich auch weiterfahren möchte.

Bin für alle antworten Dankbar.
MfG


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> @guru39
> was hast du denn jetzt für nen problem?
> hab ja gesagt das es beim sattel geschmackssache ist und wenn er gut damit klarkommt hat er ja auch seine berechtigung,solche sinnfreien kommentare einfach sparen



Hi Martin,
ich habe damit überhaupt kein Problem, aber Sorry, meine Sinnfreien Kommentare kann ich mir nicht immer sparen, zumal ich nur Spaß gemacht habe  



RoughBomber schrieb:


> Hey was fahrt ihr für tretlager in euren ST`s? Welche Einbaulänge ist die beste? Hab ne ISIS Race Face Evolve DH Kurbel, die ich auch weiterfahren möchte.



Die Kurbel solltest du ohne Probleme weiter benutzen können!


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Dezember 2007)

achso,na dann sei es dir vergeben


----------



## bioniconbiker (23. Dezember 2007)

moin,

hätte da mal noch eine "blöde" frage. wie erreich ich eigentlich den maximalen federweg beim ufo st? also was ist die maximalste einstellung?

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch ne blöde Frage, kann ich mit nem E-Type Umwerfer den Maximalen Federweg nutzen? Bei dem Umwerferturm sind es ja nur die 165mm.


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Dezember 2007)

Direkt von der Nicolai-Homepage: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Durch                    die Montage eines zusÃ¤tzlichen Umwerferturms kann man das                    Ufo ST auch etwas in Richtung Tour trimmen. Zwar reduziert sich                    dann der Federweg abhÃ¤ngig von KettenblattgrÃ¶Ãen                    und Umwerfertyp, mit einer zweifach Garnitur in den Abstufungen                    24 â 36, einer Shiftguide und einem SRAM Umwerfer kÃ¶nnen                    aber immer noch 185 mm Federweg gefahren werden.[/FONT]


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2007)

Der Falco hat hier mal geschrieben das sich auch durch einen E Type Umwerfer nichts an der Federwegreduzierung ändert  der musset ja wissen


----------



## CaLgOn (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich versteh aber nich warum sich bei nem E-Type Umwerfer der Federweg reduziert, beim Umwerferturm könnte das HR ja dran kommen, aber wo is das Problem mit dem E-Type?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2007)

wohl weil der Umwerferkäfig an der selben Stelle bleibt


----------



## bunny_2145 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo das baby blaue ufo st wog 17.5 kg ich habe das aufgebaut und mit einer digitalen wage gewogen das ist echt ein geiles bike gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabes (24. Dezember 2007)

hi,hab mir die woche mein ufo st bestellt und hab nun ein paar fragen...

welcher umwerfertyp brauche ich? welchen käfig sollte das schaltwerk bei 24-36 übersetzung haben?

frohe weihnachten!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2007)

aus dem Untertassen Thread :
 FROHE WEIHNACHTEN u.EIN ERFOLGREICHES JAHR 2008
 nach Lübbrechtsen.  


Artur


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle Nicolai Fahrer und ans Nicolai Team


----------



## Macross (24. Dezember 2007)

da schließ ich mich mal an frohe weihnachten an alle! 

gruß christian


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (25. Dezember 2007)

zwar was später aber trotzdem frohe weihnachten @all!!!


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich darf mich seit gestern auch zu den UFO-Besitzern zählen  !
Vielen Dank an die ganze Nicolai-Crew, dass Ihr es tatsächlich noch dieses Jahr geschafft habt  !
Dass es dann genau an Weihnachten kam, war natürlich noch ein schöner Zufall. Mein Vater hat das Paket irgendwann vormittags angenommen und dann abends untern Baum gestellt, als ich mich schon auf den Liefertermin Anfang Januar eingestellt hatte:





Die restlichen Teile liegen schon bereit, müssen sich aber noch bis übermorgen gedulden, weil ich nicht alle Werkzeuge hier hab und deshalb den größten Teil bei meinem Händler zusammenbau. Wird als Downhiller aufgebaut und Bilder folgen natürlich in den nächsten Tagen.

Der Dämpfer ist zumindest schon mal drin:





Und dazu hätte ich auch gleich noch ne kleine Frage. Spielt es eine Rolle, ob ich die Kunststoff-Unterlegscheiben innen oder außen montiere? Habe jetzt auf beiden Seiten 2 Stück direkt am Dämpfer, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen:





Und dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir noch jemand sagen könnte, mit welchem Moment ich die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben anziehen muss.

Dann noch eine letzte Frage, die ich sicher besser telefonisch mit Nicolai klären könnte, wenn da nicht die Ferien wären  . Aber hier gibt es ja genug Leute, die schon einen oder mehrere Nicolai Rahmen gekauft haben. In der Garantiebeschreibung ist die ganze Zeit die Rede von einer Service- und Garantiekarte. Müsste ich die schon haben bzw. wo bekomme ich die her? 
Die einzigen Papiere, die ich hab, waren außen am Paket in der Folie. Das waren die Rechnung, die Garantiebestimmungen (http://www.nicolai.net/download/pdf/garantie-deutsch-17082006.pdf) und halt der UPS-Zettel mit meiner Anschrift.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Wolle!?
Schön,daß es Leute gibt,die sich noch richtig freuen können. 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gefährt!
Übrigens,die Kunststoffplättchen hast du schon mal richtig montiert. 
Anzugsdrehmomente findest du im Technikteil auf der Nicolai-homepage!


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (25. Dezember 2007)

> Anzugsdrehmomente findest du im Technikteil auf der Nicolai-homepage!


Danke, die Drehmomenttabelle hab ich irgendwie bisher übersehen. Ansonsten müsst ich alles haben, wenn ich die 5 Zip-Files runtergeladen hab: http://www.nicolai.net/download/service.html#owner oder?
D.h. es gibt keine spezielle Anleitung zum UFO ST, die ich auch noch übersehen hätte?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Dezember 2007)

na also Wolle 
 hat es doch noch geklappt...
 willkommen im club,- wirst es eh nicht bereuen.  

 wie der Meister es schon gesagt hat,- man sieht das du dich richtig freust,- das sieht man selten...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Dezember 2007)

15 NM für alle M8 Dämpferschrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (25. Dezember 2007)

Da ich mir nun auch ein Ufo anschaffe, wollte ich euch fragen, was ihr zu meinem Aufbau sagt? Ist zu viel Gold dran?  

Rahmen:	Nicolai UFO ST braun matt goldene Schrift	 
Gabel:	Marzocchi 66 RCV	 	 	 
Steuersatz:	Reset Wan 5	 	 	 
Vorbau:	Spank Royala Timer24carrot 31,8	 	 
Lenker:	Spank Royal gold 31,8	 	 	 
Griffe:	Schraub Spank braun/gold	 	 	 
Kurbel:	Funn Hooka gold	 	 	 
Kassette:	Sram 950 12-26	 	 	 
Pedale:	NC 17 Sudpin II schwarz	 	 	 
Kette:	Sram 951	 	 	 	 
Schaltwerk:	Sram X.7	 	 	 	 
Schalthebel:	Sram X.7	 	 	 	 
Bremse: 	Hope Moto V2	 	 
Nabe VR/HR:	Hope Pro II gold 20mm/ 135mm	 	 
Speichen:	Comp 	 	 	 	 
Felgen:	Mavic 729	 	 	 	 
Reifen:	Schwalbe Muddy Marry26x2,5	 	 
Schläuche:	Schwalbe 
Felgenbänder:	Schwalbe 
Satte:l	Spank Subrosa braun	 	 	 
Sattelstütze:	Reverse Comp	 	 	 
Sattelklemme:	Hope gold	 	 	 	 
Kettenführung: 	e13 LG1	 	 	 	 
Züge:	Nokon  gold


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Dezember 2007)

das wird bestimmt furchtbar


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd bißchen gold rausnehmen, z.B. den Lenker finde ich sehr penetrant.
Ich würds bei der Schrift und den Hopeteilen belassen.
Auf den braunen Rahmen bin ich richtig gespannt.


----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (26. Dezember 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wie der Meister es schon gesagt hat,- man sieht das du dich richtig freust,- das sieht man selten...


Jo, gefreut hab ich mich wirklich  .

Was mich allerdings immernoch interessieren würde, ist die Sache mit der Garantie-/Servicekarte.


> Dann noch eine letzte Frage, die ich sicher besser telefonisch mit Nicolai klären könnte, wenn da nicht die Ferien wären  . Aber hier gibt es ja genug Leute, die schon einen oder mehrere Nicolai Rahmen gekauft haben. In der Garantiebeschreibung ist die ganze Zeit die Rede von einer Service- und Garantiekarte. Müsste ich die schon haben bzw. wo bekomme ich die her?
> Die einzigen Papiere, die ich hab, waren außen am Paket in der Folie. Das waren die Rechnung, die Garantiebestimmungen (http://www.nicolai.net/download/pdf/...h-17082006.pdf) und halt der UPS-Zettel mit meiner Anschrift.



Und was mich weniger gefreut hat, ist die Tatsache, dass sich auf der Antriebsseite das Tretlager (Hone) keine halbe Umdrehung reindrehen lässt. Die andere Seite geht problemlos, sogar von Hand.
Jetzt hoff ich mal, dass es da mit ein bisschen nachschneiden morgen beim Händler getan ist. Oder würdet Ihr da lieber erst mal die Finger weg lassen und im Januar bei Nicolai anrufen?
Werd morgen auf jeden Fall mal meinen Händler (kein Nicolai Händler) drüber schauen lassen.

Und die Wartezeit mit nem halbfertigen Rad im Zimmer hatte ich garnimmer so hart in Erinnerung. Möcht garnicht wissen, wie das erst im Sommer bei richtig gutem Wetter wär  .


----------



## Tom$ (26. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich würd bißchen gold rausnehmen, z.B. den Lenker finde ich sehr penetrant.
> Ich würds bei der Schrift und den Hopeteilen belassen.
> Auf den braunen Rahmen bin ich richtig gespannt.



Lenker, Vorbau und Kurbel sind jetzt  schwarz,sonst wärs einfach too much, da hast du recht, aber das Braun sieht Hammergeil aus, hab es am Freitag schon an einem Helius CC live gesehen!


----------



## Blechinfettseb (26. Dezember 2007)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Lenker, Vorbau und Kurbel sind jetzt  schwarz,sonst wärs einfach too much, da hast du recht, aber das Braun sieht Hammergeil aus, hab es am Freitag schon an einem Helius CC live gesehen!



Was sich oft gut macht sind goldene Kettenblattschrauben oder ein goldenes Kettenblatt an schwarzen Kurbeln.Ist nicht so penetrant und ist ein schlichter Eyecatcher


----------



## Tom$ (27. Dezember 2007)

Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Was sich oft gut macht sind goldene Kettenblattschrauben oder ein goldenes Kettenblatt an schwarzen Kurbeln.Ist nicht so penetrant und ist ein schlichter Eyecatcher



An ein goldenes Kettenblatt hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber bis auf die Reverse habe ich keine gefunden!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Dezember 2007)

@Wolle Dee-Lux,Servicekarte habe ich gar nicht und soweit ich weiß der Khujand auch nicht.Wir haben die Rahmen persönlich beim Kalle abgeholt,da war nie die Rede von einer Servicekarte. 
Ich denke wichtig ist nur der Kaufbeleg(Rechnung)!
Beim Innenlager ist natürlich auf der Antriebsseite Linksgewinde,aber das weißt du ja sicher selber. 
Ansonsten kann es ja einfach beim Fachhändler kurz nachgeschnitten werden!


----------



## Tom$ (27. Dezember 2007)

Die 5 Jahres Garantie tritt laut der Homepage nur in Kraft, wenn man eine gültige Servicekarte hat. Sonst man nur die vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle Dee-Lux (27. Dezember 2007)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Beim Innenlager ist natürlich auf der Antriebsseite Linksgewinde,aber das weißt du ja sicher selber.
> Ansonsten kann es ja einfach beim Fachhändler kurz nachgeschnitten werden!


Jo, das weiß ich  . Aber Shimano hat da ja sowieso vorsorglich die Pfeilchen drauf gemacht  .
Das Lager ist mittlerweile drin  . Musste wirklich nur kurz nachgeschnitten werden.



> Die 5 Jahres Garantie tritt laut der Homepage nur in Kraft, wenn man eine gültige Servicekarte hat. Sonst man nur die vorgeschriebenen 2 Jahre!


Deshalb hab ich gefragt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Dezember 2007)

also ich habe auch nur eine Rechnung, keine lustige Garantiekarte habe mein UFO-ST direkt bei NICOLAI gekauft/bestellt


----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2007)

@Tom$: Dann is ja mit Deinem Bike stylemäßig alles klar ! Wird auf jeden Fall eine schöne Kiste. Wann kommt das Kleine denn zur Welt ?


----------



## CaLgOn (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch nur ne Rechnung fürs Ufo St und keine Garantiekarte....


----------



## T.I.M. (27. Dezember 2007)

Garantiekarte?? Hab ich zu keinem meiner beiden Nicolai´s...


----------



## Tom$ (27. Dezember 2007)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Tom$: Dann is ja mit Deinem Bike stylemäßig alles klar ! Wird auf jeden Fall eine schöne Kiste. Wann kommt das Kleine denn zur Welt ?



Kommt drauf an, wie es bei Nicolai mit der Produktion aussieht, da ich erst mitte Jänner ordern kann. Aber wahrscheinlich erst in 2 Monaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Dezember 2007)

Solang muß ich wohl auch noch auf meinen Pudel warten. Wird ne harte Zeit...


----------



## Tom$ (27. Dezember 2007)

Was man nicht alles für sein Traumrad in Kauf nimmt...


----------



## alterknochen (3. Januar 2008)

Moin, 

kann mir jemand mal erklären, wie man die Lagereinheit demontiert. Bevor gemosert wird...ja, ich hab mir die Dity Fingers ZIP-Files runtergeladen und angeschaut. Aber speziell zum Ufo is nüscht dabei. Ist da Spezialwerkzeug nötig, bzw. hat ein anständiger Bikeladen dieses Werkzeug?

Grüsse und ein nettes, sturzfreies neues Jahr!

chris


----------



## Blechinfettseb (3. Januar 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> An ein goldenes Kettenblatt hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber bis auf die Reverse habe ich keine gefunden!



Also ich kenn noch fouriers Kettenblätter
http://www.c14-shop.com/c14-shop/index.php?cPath=2_18&osCsid=39af0e7a8d8e3a8ec43b86b7592ed4c6


----------



## Tom$ (3. Januar 2008)

Danke, aber ich beschränk mich auf Naben, Sattelklemme, Griffe, Sattel, Kettenblattschrauben und Schaltwerkröllchen in Gold! 

Tom


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (5. Januar 2008)

Hier mal das Spielgerät von meinem Cousin!


----------



## bioniconbiker (5. Januar 2008)

sehr schönes ufo.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2008)

@ Halswirbelbrecher

KeFü
 könnte etwas mehr "spannen"
beim kettenstrebenschutz könnte er auch weisses 
rennradlenkerband nehmen und so die kettenstrebe tapen.
die seltsamen kabelbinder stören doch sehr die optic.
gabel ist doch nicht für das U-DS freigegeben ,-oder ?


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Januar 2008)

@ alterknochen

Zuerst wird die zentrale Lagerschraube gelöst, dann werden die beiden Lagerdeckel abgenommen. Anschließend werden die Lagerklemmen beidseitig gelöst, dann wird das Heck abgenommen (Dämpfer zuvor gelöst) Anschließend können die beiden Schwingenlager mit einem Durchschlag, der in den beiden Nuten der Lageraufnahmen geführt wird, von innen ausgeschlagen werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (7. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Halswirbelbrecher
> 
> KeFü
> könnte etwas mehr "spannen"
> ...


@Khujand: Is halt das Ufo von meinem Cousin. Der hats von einem ehemaligen MDC-Team-Fahrer und die sind das damals so gefahren. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alterknochen (7. Januar 2008)

@ Falco

thanx...ich hatte etwas Bedenken, die Lager mit dem Hammer rauszuhauen.

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## st-rider (8. Januar 2008)

hauptsächlich an falco mille:

Ich bekomme vorraussichtlich im April meinen UFO DS *vorfreude*
welche gabel könnt ihr mir da wärmstens empfehlen?
ich hätte eine pike reingezimmert, die kann ich dann mit 120mm fahren (is des gut?)


----------



## guru39 (8. Januar 2008)

st-rider schrieb:


> hauptsächlich an falco mille:
> (is des gut?)



ich glaube nicht!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht!



waa wie ?
 ne Pike  ist doch ne "top gabel" und würde bestens in ein U-DS passen...
 müsste aber einen U-TURN sein.


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> waa wie ?
> ne Pike  ist doch ne "top gabel" und würde bestens in ein U-DS passen...
> müsste aber einen U-TURN sein.




Stimmt, haste Recht Artur, ich hatte mich verlesen, naja die Augen  

aber immer schön mit U-Turn, gelle


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Januar 2008)

Meister Dieter
 fährt  sogar ne Lyrik U-Turn auf 115 mm. in seinem U-DS !
sieht auch hammer aus,-
 und passt super  von fetten tauchrohren der gabel zu dem U-DS rahmen.


----------



## st-rider (9. Januar 2008)

ja, klar mit u-turn, ich bin davon ausgegangen das versteht sich bei der angabe des federwegs, egal

aber trotzdem hätt ich gern noch einen kommentar von unserem nicolai-support, und nicht nur von den opas hier ;-)


----------



## Falco Mille (10. Januar 2008)

st-rider schrieb:


> hauptsächlich an falco mille:
> 
> Ich bekomme vorraussichtlich im April meinen UFO DS *vorfreude*
> welche gabel könnt ihr mir da wärmstens empfehlen?
> ich hätte eine pike reingezimmert, die kann ich dann mit 120mm fahren (is des gut?)



Hi, die Pike hat bei vollem Federweg etwa die maximal erlaubte EInbaulänge. Auf 120 reduziert harmoniert sie sicher bestens mit dem Rahmen. Können wir auf alle Fälle empfehlen, auch wegen der Steifigkeit und der Steckachse.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Januar 2008)

so hier mal mein drahtesel^^
kann mir mal bitte einer verraten wie ich das bild nicht so klein mach? mach das doch zum ersten mal und wir haben ja alle mal angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sooman (11. Januar 2008)

Rahmenfarbe gefällt


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Januar 2008)

ja genau das ist es
danke!

nicht wundern wenn meins mal im markt auftaucht, aber ich suche ein ufo in der l, da ich doch leichte proble mit der m habe. vielleicht reicht das geld ja auch für ein ion st, quasie mein heimlicher traum.^^

ride on!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Januar 2008)

Schönes Bike ! Leitungen kannst Du vielleicht noch kürzen. Wie heißst die Farbe?


----------



## bioniconbiker (11. Januar 2008)

ich weiß... die leitungen haben noch original länge, da die bremse neu ist. die kürze ich dann mal morgen.
die farbe müsste kawasaki-grün heißen (bin mir aber ne so recht sicher).
ich mach nochmal ein pic im sonnenlicht, denn da kommt die krass geile farbe erst richtig rüber.


----------



## schmiddio (12. Januar 2008)

mion,
weiss jemand ob der 1.5er acros big balls steuersatz von Taulan Dernbach(baugleich mit acros ah15) fürs ust freigegeben ist zwecks garantie?

RideOn
schmiddio


----------



## Meister-Dieter (12. Januar 2008)

aber trotzdem hätt ich gern noch einen kommentar von unserem nicolai-support, und nicht nur von den opas hier ;-)[/QUOTE]

Die "Opa´s" sind aber schon Rad gefahren,da bist du noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gelaufen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (14. Januar 2008)

hab mal bei nicolai angerufen...

...in bezug auf die einpresstiefe von steuersätzen.

laut nicolai gelten die 22mm einpresstiefe von steuersätzen nur für rahmen mit 11/8 steuerrohren!

für 1.5 steuerrohre werden lediglich min. 12mm einpresstiefe empfolen.

das rührt wohl daher das sich die auftreten kräfte in 1.5er steuerrohren besser verteilen!

danke an den nicolai support 

gruß, schmiddio


----------



## st-rider (14. Januar 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die "Opa´s" sind aber schon Rad gefahren,da bist du noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gelaufen!!!



aber damals gabs weder den ufo ds noch eine pike ;-)

was wiegt den dein Flugobjekt, Meister Dieter?


----------



## st-rider (15. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Halswirbelbrecher
> KeFü
> könnte etwas mehr "spannen"



seit wann sollen kettenführungen spannen, ich dachte die sollen die kette führen?

zeig mir eine kettenführung die die kette spannt!
für meinen Slopepudel ,wohl der einzige mit Singlespeed, musste ich erst selbst eine Kefü konstruieren die die kette auch spannt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Januar 2008)

was wiegt den dein Flugobjekt, Meister Dieter?

Hi st-rider,ich meine 16,45 kg beim letzten wiegen!
Wenn es nicht wieder über Nacht am Kühlschrank war!

Sieht aber nicht mehr so aus wie oben.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Januar 2008)

st-rider schrieb:


> seit wann sollen kettenführungen spannen, ich dachte die sollen die kette führen?
> 
> zeig mir eine kettenführung die die kette spannt!
> für meinen Slopepudel ,wohl der einzige mit Singlespeed, musste ich erst selbst eine Kefü konstruieren die die kette auch spannt.



Da hat sich der Khujand nur falsch ausgedrückt,ich glaube er meinte die untere Rolle müßte etwas höher gestellt werden,damit es mehr Umschlingungswinkel der Kette am Kettenblatt bringt-nehme ich an!


----------



## Der M (20. Januar 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> was wiegt den dein Flugobjekt, Meister Dieter?
> 
> Hi st-rider,ich meine 16,45 kg beim letzten wiegen!
> Wenn es nicht wieder über Nacht am Kühlschrank war!
> ...



ne tasse mit 16,5kg...wie sieht n die aus...nackig oda wat...meins wiegt fast 21kg...wie kommt mann da auf 16,5 runter??? check mal die wage...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Januar 2008)

Ufo-ds !


----------



## Der M (20. Januar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Ufo-ds !



a so...na dann!!! is klar...ne


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Januar 2008)

Ich baller meins noch mal hier rein, jetzt isset echt "fertig", mit dem Dekor bastel ich mir evtl. noch mal was zurecht, aber so wie es jetzt ist kann man es schon mal ganz gut fahren


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Halswirbelbrecher
> 
> KeFü
> könnte etwas mehr "spannen"



Wie man auf dem Bild von JOHN-DOE`s Karre sieht wird die Kette etwas
nach oben gedrückt, also gespannt!
Fazit: is schon richtig, ne Kettenführung spannt die Kette auch!
@John Doe,
absolut geil das Dingens 
alla.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2008)

JOHN-DOE
 wie war das jetzt ? 
mit dem roten sticker fährt es sich noch besser ?


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2008)

Die roten Sticker sind halt leichter (spezielles eingefärbtes F1-Kevlar) und aerodynamisch optimiert !
@John-Doe: Unvermeidliche Frage: Was wiegt das gute Stück jetzt ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2008)

irgendwas unter 18 Kilo 

die roten Decals entwinkeln einen enormen Vortrieb, die machen einfach schnell


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Januar 2008)

Mmhh. jetzt noch ne XTR Kurbel drauf und das ist ne übelste DH Rennfeile... 
Wirklich sehr schön geworden, aber nicht ganz meine Preisklasse.


----------



## schmiddio (21. Januar 2008)

Ola, 

heute ist er endlich angekommen 

Leider is dat wetter zu mies um die aufnahmen draußen zu machen.

Reich ich aber  nach,versprochen 









ich  diese farbe


----------



## CaLgOn (21. Januar 2008)

Geil  

Is das Kryptonight Green?


----------



## Tom$ (21. Januar 2008)

Die Farbe ist der Hammer


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2008)

fettes teil und lecker farbe!


----------



## schmiddio (21. Januar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> Is das Kryptonight Green?



jau dat is et


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2008)

sehr schön, wenn ich nicht so ein Weiß Fan wäre hätte ich auch diese Farbe genommen


----------



## schmiddio (21. Januar 2008)

danke erstnal für euer nettes feedback... 

brauch eure hilfe.... 

habe wohl gerade ne etwas lange leitung im bezug auf die dhx5 montage! 

habe das passende montagekit für den dhx mitgeordert und irgendwie ist die lange reduzierhülse ca.2-3mm zu lang für  die hinter dämperaufnahme!und nun???

ach ja wieviele von den kunststoff unterlegscheiben kommen wo hin?

bei wolle hab ich gesehen das er hinten pro seite zwei montiert hat!
ich habe insgesamt nur vier!lass ich dann vorne welche weg?

meistens sagen bilder mehr als tausend worte...

RideOn
schmiddio


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (21. Januar 2008)

das bike vom wob84er  	  ....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> danke erstnal für euer nettes feedback...
> 
> brauch eure hilfe....
> 
> ...


Jewails zwei pro Dämpferaufnahme!


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2008)

das die reduzierhülse zu lang ist kenn ich,entweder selbst abdrehen oder nochmal bei nicolai durchrufen,die helfen dir


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> heute ist er endlich angekommen
> 
> ...





 NA ENDLICH ! ! !  

 dann kannste ja bald zum "zusammenbauen" kommen...
 diese woche müsste auch dein acros steuersatz kommen.  

 bis die tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2008)

Dieses grün ist echt eine geniale Farbe. Gefällt mir extrem gut!


----------



## schmiddio (21. Januar 2008)

@ khujand

kanns kaum erwarten das bike aufgebaut zu sehen!

wenn der acros da ist stehe ich bei dir auf der matte und dann können wir ja loslegen 

morgen lass ich erstmal die hintere reduziehülse abdrehen damit ich den dämpfer
montieren kann!

schönen abend noch...


----------



## guru39 (21. Januar 2008)

Oh, du hast Arturs IBC Namen falsch geschrieben, isch glaube jetzt hast du es dir Verschissen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND hat nichts mit ner Kuh zu tun, das ist fürn Artur noch schlimmer als hässliche Kettenstrebenschützer und der RWE


----------



## schmiddio (22. Januar 2008)

wer ne namen hat den man nur flöten kann... 
...is bestimmt nicht böse wenn er falsch geschreiben wird  

hab mich berichtigt


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2008)

^^sei dir verziehen Sebastian^^  

die 4 "plastik distanzringe" sind enorm wichtig.

der Kalle hat uns seiner zeit mal praktisch vorgeführt,- was mann bei der dämpfermontage alles falsch machen kann,-
 von wegen buchsen rein und gut ist...    

die plastik distanzringe kommen jeweils aussen vor das "dämpferauge" 
danach kommen die buchsen drauf.
hast du die edelstahl buchsen von NICOLAI bekommen ?


PS: Andi
 was sagt wob84er zu seinem bike ?
(kann er es nicht selber posten?)

ich finde es "hammer"


----------



## schmiddio (22. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^sei dir verziehen Sebastian^^
> 
> die 4 "plastik distanzringe" sind enorm wichtig.
> 
> ...



das mit den plastik u-scheiben schrieb mir meister dieter auch... 

heute habe ich erstmal die hintere reduzierhülse abdrehen lassen da diese gute 3mm zulang war!

ob alles passt sehe ich ja wenn ich heute nachmittag den dämpfer  montiere...

ich bin da zuversichtlich...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (22. Januar 2008)

@artur.....klar kann er es selber posten aber war schenller als er     er kommt super damit klar ist früher ja auch schon öfters mal mit gerollt.....ich brauch unbedingt auch wieder ein großes fully und nicht nur das ds


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2008)

Mr. [email schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected];4409008]@artur.....klar[/email] kann er es selber posten aber war schenller als er     er kommt super damit klar ist früher ja auch schon öfters mal mit gerollt.....ich brauch unbedingt auch wieder ein großes fully und nicht nur das ds



ja März is ja nicht mehr lange hin dann steht das erste ION in Oberhausen !
(und wehe ich darf es nicht mal fahren)


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Januar 2008)

Schmeiße ein paar Wortkärtchen mit Buchse, Hülse, Bolzen und ein paar technischen Fantasiebegriffe in einen Becher und würfle vor jedem Satz neu.  Hallo Babylon. Dies ist nach zahllosen Anläufen mein letzter Versuch zur Klärung. 

Dämpfer-Buchse: Beidseitig ins Dämpfer Gleitlager eingepresste Halbachse aus Alu, zentriert den Dämpfer in der Aufnahme und reduziert auf den jeweiligen Durchmesser der Dämpfer-Befestigungsschraube, 6 oder 8 mm, nicht zu verwenden bei Einbaubreiten ab 25 mm, da es sonst zum Durchbiegen der Befestigungsschraube und Verkanten der Buchsen kommen kann. 

Dämpferachse: durch das Dämpfer Gleitlager führende, durchgehende  Stahlachse, mit durchgehender Bohrung entsprechend des Durchmessers der Dämpfer-Befestigungsschraube, 6 oder 8 mm, zu verwenden bei Einbaubreiten ab 25 mm. Zum Zentrieren des Dämpfers auf der Dämpferachse werden Achsspacher verwendet. 

Dämpfer-Achsspacer: Alu Drehteile, die den Dämpfer auf der Dämpferachse zentrieren. Achsspacer sitzen rechts und links des Dämpfer-Gleitlagers auf der Dämpferachse. Zwischen Achsspacher und Gleitlager wird jeweils eine 1 mm starke Nylonscheibe eingesetzt um das Reiben von Metall auf Metall zu und das Eindringen von Fechtigkeit zu verhindern. Die Breite der Achsspacer steht immer in Relation zur Breite der Dämpferachse. Achsspacer-Breite = Dämpferachs-Breite /2 - Dämpferkopf-Breite /2 - 1 mm.

@schmiddo: 

Die Einbaubreiten für Achsen beim Ufo betragen vorn 40 mm, hinten 42 mm. Zur Montage der Achsen sind bei Schwierigkeiten die vorderen Dämpferaufnahmebleche und die Schwingenbrücke zu lösen. Dann kann der Dämpfer problemlos montiert werden. Anschließend werden die Schwingenbrücke und die vorderen Dämpferaufnahmebleche wieder festgezogen. 

Ich persönlich bin geneigt, Dir die neue Dämpferachse, die mein Kollege Vincent Stoyhe Dir heute frei geschickt hat, voll in Rechnung zu stellen. Nicht weil Du die Originalachse durch Abdrehen versaut hast, und die Spacer nun nicht mehr passen, sondern weil Du Vincent statt dessen erzählst, die Schraube ginge nicht durch die Achse weil der Innendurchmesser zu klein sei.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2008)

@ Falco: Tja, vielleicht sollte man auch eine Montageanleitung beilegen, in der all das drinsteht, was Du oben beschreibst.
Falls eine dabei ist, hast Du Recht.
Zumindest kann der Ufo-Fahrer mal bei Euch nachfragen.


----------



## schmiddio (22. Januar 2008)

@falco mille,
da liegt wohle ein miss verständniss vor oder vincent hat mich falsch verstanden!es dreht sich lediglich um die hintere reduzierhülse!!!

ich sagte lediglich das:
das die hintere achse gute 3mm zulang war und nicht in den hinterbau passt. daher drehre ich diese auf folgendes längenmaß ab: 
beide buchsen+2 kuststoff u-scheiben+dämperauge=problemlose montage des
dämpfers im hinterbau!
danach wollte ich den dämpfer mit der dazugehörigen schraube fixieren.
bein durchschieben der schraube habe ich lediglich die ersten 30mm(gewinde) in die hülse bekommen und dann war schluss, da sich die schraube nach den gewinde etwas verdickt und somit is das ein indietz für mich das die hülse zu eng ist oder?

die montage der vorderen einheit lief reibungslos!

ich persönlich habe nichts davon umwarheiten zu verbreiten...

mfg
sebastian


----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Januar 2008)

Sonst hieß es doch immer, man soll die Unzufriedenheit mit Nicolai-Produkten in einem Telefonat oder einer Email klären, statt Nicolai im Forum anzuprangern. Nun passiert genau dies andersrum und Kunden werden im Forum angeprangert... verrückte Welt!


----------



## schmiddio (22. Januar 2008)

@san_andres
es lag leider keine montageanleitung bei!
ich wollte lediglich das problem ohne großen aufwand lösen!
ich konnte ja nicht ahnen das nicht nur die hülse zulang ist sondern auch noch nen falschen durchmesser hat!

@timbowjoketown
ich sehe das genau wie du!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2008)

@schmiddio: das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Ich finde es bei den Rahmenpreisen (und den Upgrade-Preisen für die Dämpfer) von Nicolai eh bißchen witzig, wenn der Dämpfer nicht mal eingebaut ist. Oder hattest Du den Dämpfer schon ?
Eine Anleitung für den Einbau der verschiedenen Dämpfer wäre das mindeste.


----------



## schmiddio (22. Januar 2008)

@san_andreas
ich habe den rahmen mit nem x-fusion bestellt!da es bei diesen model momentan einen engpass gibt, wurde mir der rahmen vorerst ohne dämpfer zugeschickt!
da ich eh von vornerein vorhatte meine dhx5 einzubauen orderte ich gleich das buchsen-kit mit!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2008)

Wahrscheinlich geht es ungefähr so, wie Falco vorschlägt:
man schmeißt Buchsen, Hülsen und Bolzen in einen Würfelbecher, schüttelt paarmal und die Teile, die zuerst rauskommen, montiert man an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme und die restlichen an der hinteren. Wahlweise auch andersherum, das bleibt dem Käufer überlasen.
@Schmiddio: finde, Du hast alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hast du die edelstahl buchsen von NICOLAI bekommen ?



falscher Name 

Jetzt mal im ernst, habt ihr ne "Durchgehendedelstahlbuchse" verbaut


----------



## Freerider85 (22. Januar 2008)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Sonst hieß es doch immer, man soll die Unzufriedenheit mit Nicolai-Produkten in einem Telefonat oder einer Email klären, statt Nicolai im Forum anzuprangern. Nun passiert genau dies andersrum und Kunden werden im Forum angeprangert... verrückte Welt!



Hast recht....verrückte Welt!! 
Als Kunde Nicolai im Forum kritisieren -> strengstens verboten
Als Nikolai Kunden im Forum als blöd hinstellen -> warum nicht

Frägt sich, was man hier unter "professioneller" Kundenbetreuung versteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> falscher Name
> 
> Jetzt mal im ernst, habt ihr ne "Durchgehendedelstahlbuchse" verbaut



 habe ich die diskusion ausgelöst ?
"es tut mir leid"  
für meinen falschen fachbegriff.
 es sollte natürlich die "VA Edelstahl hülsen" heissen,- sorry leute !

das mir sowas passiert...


 und bitte keine weiteren anschuldigungen untereinender.


----------



## bikingarni (23. Januar 2008)

Is gut jetzt Buben!


----------



## Tom$ (24. Januar 2008)

Mein ist bestellt!  Ende Febr. ist es dann fertig!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Januar 2008)

gute Endscheidung, Glückwunsch


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Januar 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Mein ist bestellt!  Ende Febr. ist es dann fertig!!!



farbe ?
grösse ?
aufbau ?


----------



## Falco Mille (25. Januar 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> @falco mille,
> da liegt wohle ein miss verständniss vor oder vincent hat mich falsch verstanden!es dreht sich lediglich um die hintere reduzierhülse!!!
> 
> ich sagte lediglich das:
> ...




Ja, tut mir leid, wenn ich den Vorgang falsch gedeutet habe. Auf Grund der Historie dieses Threads neige ich wohl manchmal zur Überreaktion.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Kann mir einer sagen, ob 605mm Gabeleinbauhöhe zu viel fürs Ufo St sind?


----------



## Nippes80 (25. Januar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir einer sagen, ob 605mm Gabeleinbauhöhe zu viel fürs Ufo St sind?



Hi,
iss zuviel! Hier original angaben von der nicolai HP:

Min: 555 mm
Max: 585 mm
Ref: 565 mm

http://nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-ufo-st.html

Gruß


----------



## CaLgOn (25. Januar 2008)

Schade, ganze 2 cm zu hoch


----------



## CaLgOn (25. Januar 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen, um wie viel Grad sich der Lenkwinkel dadurch verändert? Ist die Geo dadurch total im Eimer? "Ist das Schlimm, eine 2 cm zu hohe Gabel einzubauen"?


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. Januar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, um wie viel Grad sich der Lenkwinkel dadurch verändert? Ist die Geo dadurch total im Eimer? "Ist das Schlimm, eine 2 cm zu hohe Gabel einzubauen"?



Mal als grobe Faustformel: Pro cm Einbauhöhe ca. 0,5°. Also bei dir macht das dann 1° mehr als das Maximum und 2° mehr als mit der Referenzgabel. Ist deutlich zu merken - du kriegst bessere Geradeauslaufeigenschaften aber trägeres Handling. Und vor allem geht deine Garantie flöten.


----------



## exto (25. Januar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Ja, tut mir leid, wenn ich den Vorgang falsch gedeutet habe. Auf Grund der Historie dieses Threads neige ich wohl manchmal zur Überreaktion.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Nur mal so als bisher außenstehender Nicolai-Interessent würde ich sagen: Bisschen schwach, die Antwort...

...aber egal...


----------



## CaLgOn (25. Januar 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> ... Ist deutlich zu merken - du kriegst bessere Geradeauslaufeigenschaften aber trägeres Handling. Und vor allem geht deine Garantie flöten.



Geradeaus fährt mein Ufo schon gut genug, noch träger soll es wirklich nicht werden. Warum muss die alte 888 die schei** hohen Brücken haben  

Mal so nebenbei, was würdet ihr sagen? 888 RC oder Boxxer race?


----------



## Tom$ (25. Januar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> farbe ?
> grösse ?
> aufbau ?



Rahmen: Ufo St ,m,braun matt, goldene Schrift
Gabel: 66 Rcv
Steuersatz: Wan 5
Vorbau: Evolve Dh
Lenker: Evolve Dh
Griffe: Spank braun
Laufräder: Hope pro 2 auf Mavic 721`er
Bremsen: Code 5 mit goldenen Straitline Bremshebeln
Kurbel: Saint mit goldenen Kettenblattschrauben
Sattel: Spank Subrosa braun
Stütze: Reverse
Kettenführung: e13 LG1
Pedale: Nc-17 Sudpin 2
Schaltwerk: x7 mit goldenen Schaltwerkröllchen und schrauben
Hebel: x9


----------



## CaLgOn (25. Januar 2008)

Das hört sich sehr lecker an


----------



## Der M (25. Januar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Geradeaus fährt mein Ufo schon gut genug, noch träger soll es wirklich nicht werden. Warum muss die alte 888 die schei** hohen Brücken haben
> 
> Mal so nebenbei, was würdet ihr sagen? 888 RC oder Boxxer race?



Na ne BOXXER!!! Vor allem bei der neuen Race kannst jetzt auch Druckstufe verstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Januar 2008)

BoXXer geht ab


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du nicht gleich in eine neue gabel investieren willst, hol Dir doch die flachen Brücken für die 888. Die sparen, glaube ich, fast 3cm.


----------



## CaLgOn (25. Januar 2008)

Die 888 muss ich auch noch neu kaufen. Also wären das 888+flache Brücken


----------



## st-rider (27. Januar 2008)

an falco:

kannst du mal ein paar bilder von einem ufo ds teambike hier rein stellen?
ich würde zu gerne mal sehen wie die farbe am ds kommt. und im web kann ich nur ein bild finden (das reicht mir nicht ;-))


----------



## st-rider (27. Januar 2008)

und welchen dämpfer fahrt ihr in den ufo ds teambikes?


----------



## schmiddio (28. Januar 2008)

Hab am WE mal meine Dämpfer montiert und mal ein paar Bilder im freien gemacht...



 

In KW7 kommt mein Steuersatz und dann kanns endlich los gehen...


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Januar 2008)

Die Farbe ist super, hatte ich damals an meinem Helius ST auch! Sieht auch sehr gut mit weißen Decals aus. 







Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht!

Den Fahrradständer würde ich nicht weiter nehmen, der ist unter meinem letzten Bike zusammen gebrochen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Januar 2008)

Mit den richtigen Teilen aufgebaut, kann das richtig geil werden


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (28. Januar 2008)

Das ist ja echt ein Hammer-Grün!!! Muss man sich merken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (28. Januar 2008)

mit den declas muss ich mal schauen...

das weiss sieht gefällt mir gut, da ich aber zum größten teil schwarz glänzend parts verbauen werde bleib ich wohl bei schwarz oder entferne den aufkleber
komplett!

was is aus dem helius geworden?

denke das das bike gut da stehen wir wenns dann fertig ist!

nehme den F.ständer nur zum fotos machen, für montagearbeiten is der mir zu unsicher!


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Januar 2008)

Das Helius wurde mir aus dem Keller geklaut... 

Wenn Du auf die schwarzen weiße Decals leicht versetzt klebst, bekommst Du so einen Schatteneffekt der wirklich super aussieht, hatte mein Helius damals auch, sieht man auf dem Bild aber nur bedingt. 

Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau, ist ja fast so schön wie das Fahren später.

Hab mal ein Bild vom Schriftzug hochgeladen, vielleicht gefällt es Dir:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/9/8/2/6/_/medium/Schriftzug.JPG?0


----------



## schmiddio (28. Januar 2008)

das mit deimen bike is echt mist... 

aber die idee mit den zwei versätzten declars is echt fett... 

denke, das ich die idee evt. bei dir abkupfere... 

was fährst du jetzt für ein bike?


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Januar 2008)

Ja klar, kupfer ab, dafür hab ich es ja reingestellt! Bin über mehrere Bikes, unter anderem einem Ufo ST letztes Jahr, jetzt bei einem Alutech Keiler angekommen. Mal sehen wie ich mit dem zurecht komme.


----------



## schmiddio (28. Januar 2008)

was hat dir denn nicht am ufo gefallen?

ich muss ja zugeben das ich auch schon mit nem keiler geliebeugelt habe...


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Januar 2008)

Ui, alles offtopic hier ;-) 

Ufo hat mir sehr gut gefallen... Wollte etwas mit tieferem Schwerpunkt und downhilllastiger, mal sehen ob ich das gefunden habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Januar 2008)

hier ist alles on Topic was mit dem UFO zu tun hat, passt also


----------



## schmiddio (28. Januar 2008)

hast du schon möglichkeiten gehabt den dhx air im gelände zu testen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Januar 2008)

ja habe ich, wenn man "sein" Setup gefunden hat, und den nach hinten raus zu dreht ist der richtig gut und passt super zur BoXXer WC


----------



## bioniconbiker (28. Januar 2008)

würdest du den dhx air den dhx 5.0 vorziehen bzw. den dhx air empfehlen?


----------



## schmiddio (28. Januar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja habe ich, wenn man "sein" Setup gefunden hat, und den nach hinten raus zu dreht ist der richtig gut und passt super zur BoXXer WC



was soll "den nach hinten raus zu dreht" bedeuten


----------



## guru39 (28. Januar 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> was soll "den nach hinten raus zu dreht" bedeuten



Das ist doch einfach  Der *JOHN-DOE* is so glücklich mit seinem Howwel das er es jedem mitteilen muss


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer am UFO DS ?
Mein Vanilla wippt wie verrückt, würde gerne mal was neues ausprobieren 

Gruß Karsten


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2008)

Gegen Wippen brauchst wohl eher einen mit Propedal, oder ?


----------



## Tuti (29. Januar 2008)

st-rider schrieb:


> an falco:
> 
> kannst du mal ein paar bilder von einem ufo ds teambike hier rein stellen?
> ich würde zu gerne mal sehen wie die farbe am ds kommt. und im web kann ich nur ein bild finden (das reicht mir nicht ;-))



Lieber Falco Mille
 Wenn du sagts das du aufgrund der Historie dieses Threads zu Überreaktion neigst, kannst du wenigstens den Usern Ihre Fragen beantworten.

oder sehe ich das falsch ?  
Mfg.
Jakob.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Januar 2008)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> würdest du den dhx air den dhx 5.0 vorziehen bzw. den dhx air empfehlen?



ja würde ich, kommt aber auch auf den Rahmen an, den Air kannste halt nicht über all rein werfen, weil der eher Linear ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Januar 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> was soll "den nach hinten raus zu dreht" bedeuten



siehe oben, der DHX Air ist recht Linear, also Durchschlagschutz voll rein "nach hinten raus zu gedreht" und alles ist wunderbar


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Januar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist doch einfach  Der *JOHN-DOE* is so glücklich mit seinem Howwel das er es jedem mitteilen muss



und Dich verstehe ich grade gar nicht


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Januar 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gegen Wippen brauchst wohl eher einen mit Propedal, oder ?



ja schon, aber bei dem DS kann man glaube ich nicht jeden x-beliebigen Lufftdämpfer fahren, weil der Hinterbau ja für Stahlfederdämpfer entwickelt worden ist. würde mich halt mal interessierem ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfern im DS hat.


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

Ein Kollege von mir fährt in seinem Ufo DS einen Fox Float Dämpfer und kommt seit Jahren super damit klar.

Allerdings wurde mir beim bestellen meines DS geraten, einen Stahlfederdämpfer einzubauen und das mach ich auch, obwohl ich eigentlich sonst absolut auf das Gewicht geachtet habe.

Aber dafür kommt statt der Pike eine Revelation rein und hier und da noch eine Titanschraube, dann komm ich schon wieder auf meine 13,22kg


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

aber trotzdessen hätte ich noch gerne meine Frage bezüglich der Teambikebilder beantwortet ... 

(kleinen dank an Tuti)


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Januar 2008)

ist denn die Revelation für hardcore einsätze mit dem UFO gedacht ?
ich habe sie zum tourenfahren im BMXTB, ich überlege jetzt sie wieder zu verkaufen, weil mir meine z1 wedge von 2003 besser gefallen hat, aber die 1,7kilo von der Revelation sind schon genial !
fürs DS bin ich am überlegen mir ein 32er Fox Vanilla zuzulegen, auch schön leicht und mit Stahlfeder, habe aber keine ahnung, ob die Gabel kleine Hühnerleitern verträgt ?
Fox Float klingt gut, da ich ja den vanilla nicht verkaufen will und dann, denke ich mal die gleichen buchsen benutzen kann ?


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

das bike bewege ich rein auf 4x-strecken
auch die laufräder die ich verbaue sind nicht für hardcore einsätze gedacht
(DT Swiss EX 1750 bzw. Spinergy Syclone Enduro)
aber die revelation hat ein anderer kollege von mir in seinem Alutech DDU Cheaptrick, das auch absolut auf 4x ausgelegt ist, und er hatte noch nie probleme damit.

natürlich sollte man schon sicher auf dem bike unterwegs sein, wenn man sich an solch halsbrecherische laufräder und tragende teile heranwagt, aber da mach ich mir eigentlich keine gedanken, ich habe das fahren mit einem bmx gelernt, und sagt was ihr wollt, sauber fahren lernt man einfach mit einem ungedämpften bike am besten  

aber genug selbstlob und posen

ich baue in den fox dhx 4.0 übrigens eine titan feder ein, bin schon gespannt wie und ob sich das irgendwie auswirkt


----------



## Falco Mille (29. Januar 2008)

Tuti schrieb:


> Lieber Falco Mille
> Wenn du sagts das du aufgrund der Historie dieses Threads zu Überreaktion neigst, kannst du wenigstens den Usern Ihre Fragen beantworten.
> 
> oder sehe ich das falsch ?
> ...



Lieber Jakob, ich denke, das überlasse ich ab sofort der geballten Expertenmacht, die sich hier versammelt hat. Wem dieses Ufo-Wikipedia nicht zur Lösungsfindung reicht, der kann mir jederzeit eine Email schreiben, mich anrufen oder einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Ich helfe immer gern, aber hier bin ich fertig. Das bring einfach nichts.

Tschüß....., Falco


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

@ falco:

ich habe schon ein paar mal versucht dir eine mail zu schreiben, aber es heißt immer das dein posteingang überfüllt ist > schade

dann muss ich wohl darauf verzichten, was aber kein gutes licht auf nicolai schmeißt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (29. Januar 2008)

*edit*    @falco:

bei allen emotionen und "altlasten" find ich die aussage doch sehr
zickig und und wenig professionell!


----------



## st-rider (29. Januar 2008)

wessen aussage?


----------



## Tuti (30. Januar 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Lieber Jakob, ich denke, das überlasse ich ab sofort der geballten Expertenmacht, die sich hier versammelt hat. Wem dieses Ufo-Wikipedia nicht zur Lösungsfindung reicht, der kann mir jederzeit eine Email schreiben, mich anrufen oder einen neuen Thread eröffnen. Ich helfe immer gern, aber hier bin ich fertig. Das bring einfach nichts.
> 
> Tschüß....., Falco


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Hier nochmal mein ST, für alle, die nicht in den "Zeig was du hast" Thread gucken


----------



## schmiddio (2. Februar 2008)

Die Boxxer Race steht deinem UST echt gut


----------



## nationrider (2. Februar 2008)

also ich finde die klemmung oben an der boXXer
sehr knapp, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Nein das Täuscht nicht . Ich brauche wohl doch ne Hohe Brücke   ...
Oder ich habe nur noch 190mm Standrohre bei 203mm Federweg.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

so wie Du es jetzt hast ist es schon ok, ich bin auch lange so gefahren. 
Du machst Dir immer selber Probleme wo eigentlich keine sind, das hatte ich Dir doch auch schon alles lang und breit per Mail erklärt 





Standrohre in der Brücke oben bündig, sorgt dafür das die Standrohre unten lang genug sind um die 203mm Travel zu nutzen, fertig brauchste die hässliche hohe Brücke nicht und ich hatte den Kalle vorher gefragt ob das ok ist, er sagte: "flache Brücke und alles wird gut" <- sinngemäß


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Die Standrohre sind in der oberen Brücke aber nichtmal bündig drin und trotzdem  ist der Abstand von unterer Brücke zum Casting nur noch 197mm. Wenn die Standrohre  bündig mit der oberen Brücke abschliessen würden, wäre der Abstand bestimmt nur noch 190mm. Ich verstehe also nicht ganz wie das klappen soll


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

bei mir hat es wunderbar gepasst, die Maße kennt der Kalle ja auch, er sagt auch das passt und ist ok, also irgendwas läuft falsch. 

Ob bei Dir oder bei uns überlasse ich Dir


----------



## nationrider (2. Februar 2008)

wenn ihr verschiedene steuersätze verbaut habt
(und das habt ihr wenn ich das richtig sehen kann)
verändert das natürlich die klemmhöhe.....


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Ich habe seinen alten  
bei ihm hats gepasst...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

eben, er hat meinen Steuersatz und meine Reducer, er die Race ich die WC, die Maße sind aber gleich.

Mach doch bitte mal so ein Bild von der Steuereinheit wie ich es gepostet habe ...


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

So siehts aus.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

falscher Winkel  was ich sehen wollte kann man nicht sehen, besser wäre es weiter von oben zu knipsen der Winkel so wie bei meinem Bild


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

(Der Vorbau sieht schief aus, ist aber grade)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

im ersten Moment hätte ich fast gesagt der Gabelkonus könnte falsch herum sein, aber das kann ja fast nicht 

ein bisschen kannst Du ja noch nach unten durch schieben, so das der schwarze Abschlussdeckel auf dem Standrohr bündig mit der Brücke ist, dadurch verlierst Du zwar noch mal ein wenig Klemmung aber dann sollte es unten passen, das hat bei mir echt besser gepasst  

wie lang ist Dein Steuerrohr ?


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Wenn der Konus falsch rum drauf wäre, würde der sich doch gar nich drehen oder?  Der läuft auf jeden Fall wie geschmiert.

EDIT: Habe grade anstatt Steuerrohr Gabelschaft gelesen :-D Ist nicht jedes Ufo ST Steuerrohr 125mm lang?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

sollte  wird auch, aber messen kost ja nix  wenn garnix geht musst Du Dir doch die hässliche Brücke kaufen


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

Grade keine Schieblehre da  
Ich mess morgen ma mit dem Zollstock, wenns hell ist. Soll ich meine obere Brücke mit jemandem tauschen? Ich weiss nich....neue Brücken gegen gebrauchte....


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ...dadurch verlierst Du zwar noch mal ein wenig Klemmung aber dann sollte es unten passen...



Wie schlimms ist das eigentlich, wenn die Brücke nur noch zu 50% klemmt? gehalten wird das ganze doch auch noch vom Vorbau?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2008)

hmmm naja, übertreiben solltest Du es nicht, bei mir waren es so ca. 3-4mm von den 15mm die die Klemme hat, das konnte ich noch mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren, aber die 
Hälfte ist zu viel, und der Vorbau hilft Dir da gar nicht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2008)

Fehler gefunden, das hier fragt er grade 

*Hi,
Habe grade nochma ne Frage. Der Gabelschaft meiner Boxxer wird zur unteren Brücke hin auf den letzten 2mm sehr dick, so dass ich den Konus nicht bis ganz unten auf die Brücke schlagen konnte. Hätte ich das evtl mit gewalt machen sollen? Oder war der Konus bei dir auch nich bis ganz unten?*

da braucht man sich nicht wundern das es nicht passt und ich sagte ja schon der Gabelkonus schaut so seltsam aus


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Februar 2008)

JAJAJAJAJA     
War halt bei meiner Travis nicht so, dass der Gabelschaft dicker wird unten, da ging der Konus ganz einfach drauf  
(Das is mir grade ******** peinlich  )


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2008)

jeder hat mal Lehrgeld bezahlt, lass Dich in dem Shop in dem Du schraubst mal besser ausbilden, das ist ja lebensgefährlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (3. Februar 2008)

Auch wenns jetzt blöd klingt, der Konus sitzt 1A richtig, habe mich gesten wahrscheinlich verguckt. Dann bleibt wohl nur noch die Möglichkeit die Brücken noch etwas zu verschieben und nochmal zu messen obs passt, wenn nicht müssen die hohen Brücken her


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2008)

ohh Mann, wie schon per Mail geschrieben, lass einen da dran der weiß was er tut, also geh zum Händler Deinen geringsten Misstrauens und lass den das machen.

Der nimmt bestimmt nich mal Geld dafür wenn Du ihm versprichst dann nicht mehr wieder zu kommen


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Wie schlimms ist das eigentlich, wenn die Brücke nur noch zu 50% klemmt? gehalten wird das ganze doch auch noch vom Vorbau?



das kannst du auf keinem fall so lassen... 






ne hohe brücke gibts bei www.100bike.de


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei  









Gruß Guru.


----------



## alterknochen (9. Februar 2008)

Moin,

ein paar Fragen an Ufo Besitzer die ne MZ66 fahren...

Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr verbaut? Ich hab spasseshalber mal die Gabel reingehalten und hab festgestellt, das selbst wenn ich etwas Abstand lasse, die Gabelknöppe ans Unterrohr hauen ...oder täusche ich mich?

Reichen ca. 80 cm Leitungslänge für ne 203er Vorderradbremse?

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## schmiddio (9. Februar 2008)

@guru39
die farbe gefällt mir sowie der stimmige aufbau... 
könnte mir vorstellen das es ohne die single track aufkleber noch besser aussieht!

is das dein bike?

gruß,
schmiddio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2008)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein paar Fragen an Ufo Besitzer die ne MZ66 fahren...
> 
> ...



66 + Chris King + Reducer = passte wunderbar


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> @guru39
> 
> 
> is das dein bike?
> ...



Nein!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## alterknochen (9. Februar 2008)

@ John-Doe

hab im Netz nix zur unteren Bauhöhe gefunden, wieviel ist das bei Dir? 

ride on 

Chris


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2008)

kann ich Dir leider nicht mehr sagen, ich habe die 66 schon nicht mehr..


----------



## Nippes80 (9. Februar 2008)

alterknochen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ein paar Fragen an Ufo Besitzer die ne MZ66 fahren...
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=257562

bzw. hier:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/l...=AM&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&IDFolder=229&Submit=Select

Ich fahre ne 66 light ETA aus 2006 mit einem Reset WAN 5.0...und null Probleme!


----------



## alterknochen (9. Februar 2008)

@Nippes,
thanx, das ist ein beruhigendes Bild...der Reset baut ja eher flach. Ich wollte eigentlich einen Acros oder NC-17 da reinbauen.

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2008)

alterknochen schrieb:


> @Nippes,
> thanx, das ist ein beruhigendes Bild...der Reset baut ja eher flach. Ich wollte eigentlich einen Acros oder NC-17 da reinbauen.
> 
> Grüsse
> ...



Chris
 ein acros u. ein nc 17 ist aus der gleichen deutschen firma. 



ein spitzen ding...


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Februar 2008)

So, hohe Brücke ist da und dran


----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön ! Kettenstrebenschutz könntest Du noch optimieren !


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Februar 2008)

Jo, Ich arbeite dran  Finde aber keinen richtig schönen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (14. Februar 2008)

RR-Lenkerband geht ganz gut oder Tennisschlägerband.


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Februar 2008)

Ich muss mal schaun, sind im Moment halt 2 Lagen Schläuche drauf, gehalten von rotem Klebeband (Notlösung).
Halten tut das ganze aber sehr gut!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Februar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schaun, sind im Moment halt 2 Lagen Schläuche drauf, gehalten von rotem Klebeband (Notlösung).
> Halten tut das ganze aber sehr gut!



KLICK --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263756&page=3 <--


so jetzt kanns ja bald losgehen.-
 wann kommst du nach Oberhausen ?


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Februar 2008)

Ich war schon da, am Samstag  
Werde aber wieder kommen  
Hat echt Spaß gemacht in Vonderort und hab auch den Ganesh getroffen. Und einen mit ner NS Bitch mit Jr. T (weiss nich ob du den kennst?).


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Februar 2008)

nee Bitch mit Junior T, das kann doch nicht der ganesh gewesen sein


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Februar 2008)

Nee der war mit seinem Demo 7 da, der mit der Bitch war ein anderer.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Februar 2008)

ohh hab mich verlesen


----------



## Omegar (17. Februar 2008)

Ich hab probleme mein truvativ holzfeller von meinem ufo zu bekommen. ich weiß das die kurbel nen integrierten abzieher hat, aber ich weiß nicht wie der funktioniert. ich glaube ihr könnt mir bestimmt weiterhelfen...


----------



## schmiddio (17. Februar 2008)

bei meiner oct funktioniert das filgendermaßem:

der integrierte abzieher is bei mir ein silberner ring der vor die kurbelschraube eingeschraubt wird.
dann dreht man einfach die kurbelschraube raus und entfernt somit den kurbelarm.

der silberne ring bewirkt das die kurbelschraube den kurbelarm von tretlager drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2008)

Stimmt. Wenn der silberne Ring an der Kurbel ist (sollte eigentlich immer der Fall sein) einfach die Kurbelschraube lockern -> Kurbel zieht sich ab.


----------



## Omegar (18. Februar 2008)

Das ist ja mal nen klasse System. danke. Wenn ich sie wieder montiere muss ich sie doch nurnoch anschrauben, oder? 
Da steht meiner neuen Kettenführung ja nichts mehr im Weg...
Wird nen Alu (eventuel nen bischen Carbon) eigenbau...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2008)

Anschrauben geht wie immer. Nur aufpassen, dass Du gerade ansetztst und das Gewinde in der Achse nicht verschneidest.


----------



## c0rNy (18. Februar 2008)

Hey Leute, bin der Neue


----------



## nationrider (18. Februar 2008)

schön!  

aber sind das stahlkurbeln?


----------



## saintvsdiabolus (18. Februar 2008)

@c0rNy:Sehr schön und geile Farbe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Februar 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> schön!
> 
> aber sind das stahlkurbeln?




 KLAA 
sieht man doch...  


 c0rNy 
 klasse U-ST !


----------



## c0rNy (18. Februar 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> schön!
> 
> aber sind das stahlkurbeln?



jo sind reverse styx, ich halte von dem ganzen truvativkurbelscheiss nix, hab früher nur schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht
hier nochmal die teileliste falls es einen interessiert:
Marzocchi 66 ls1 ata
truvativ holzfeller lenker
spank 2timer vorbau
oury lock on griffe
magura louise carbon 2007 203/203mm
reset wan .5 steuersatz
hope 2 pro auf mavic 729 mit sapim race speichen
reverse styx stahlkurbel
wellgo mg-1 pedale
sdg bel air sattel
nc17 empire s-pro sattelstütze
ultegra kassette
xt 2008 schaltung
maxxis minion 2.35 
fox dhx 4.0 in ufo st größe l mit maxle achse


----------



## schmiddio (18. Februar 2008)

mir gefällt die farbliche zusammenstellung besonders gut!
viel spass mit deinem neuen bike!!!
GoRide
schmiddio


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Februar 2008)

schönes Ding


----------



## Sabes (25. Februar 2008)

Hier mal nen ganz hübsches Pic von meiner Untertasse






Bald gibts dann wieder eins wenn die ersten Updates dran sind


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Februar 2008)

schönes pic dank Linda ?


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

ja


----------



## DantexXx (25. Februar 2008)

oh hat da jemand whm einen besuch abgestattet? sehr schönes bild übrigens


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Februar 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ja



freu mich schon riesig mit Rainer,-Falco u. dem rest der -N- crew. 
beim dirtmasters-festival  in winterberg ein paar bierchen zu trinken u. ein wenig zu plaudern ...  

 Rainer aber diesmal nicht nur wasser oder caffe´

ist Linda dabei ?


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ist Linda dabei ?



Klar doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (26. Februar 2008)

So, endlich segnet meine Totem das zeitliche und ich kauf mir ne neue.
Ich bin am Überlegen ob MZ 66 ATA '08 oder RC3 in 1.5''. Bei der ATA würd ich mit neuem Steuersatz 400g sparen...
Was meint ihr? Hat jemand eine der Gabeln verbaut?


----------



## CaLgOn (26. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir nur die Manitou Travis empfehlen   Super Gabel und ich habe grade günstig eine abzugeben  
Gefahren bin ich schonmal die 66 RC2X und die ist einsame Spitze! Also würde ich dir zur RC3 raten, wobei die Gewichtsersparnis auch nicht zu verachten ist...


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Jo, Ich arbeite dran  Finde aber keinen richtig schönen


----------



## bioniconbiker (27. Februar 2008)




----------



## bioniconbiker (27. Februar 2008)

also das schöne rote ist dann quasie mein geliebte untertasse. ich liebe dieses bike!!! es fährt sich einfach genial. ich hab auch noch einen helius st rahmen... wenn ich den nicht los bekomm werd ich wohl leider das helius fahren müssen und dann mein ufo verkaufen, da sich leider das ufo besser verkaufen lässt als das helius.


----------



## bioniconbiker (27. Februar 2008)

hier noch ein pic vom helius...


----------



## T.I.M. (27. Februar 2008)

Hä, Helius? This is the Untertassen Fred...


----------



## bioniconbiker (27. Februar 2008)

schon klar, deshalb steht der text drüber das ich vielleicht auch (leider) das helius fahren muss und mein geliebtes ufo abgeben muss...


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2008)

..... welche größe ist das Helius ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2008)

T.I.M. schrieb:


> Hä, Helius? This is the Untertassen Fred...



genau


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2008)

@bioniconbiker : Deine restlichen Spielsachen im Hintergrund sind geil...


----------



## bioniconbiker (28. Februar 2008)

@ san andreas
na aber hallo! ist das zimmer von meinem kleinen 

@ guru39
ist größe L... also wenn ich es fahren würde, dann würd ich als erstes das sitzrohr kürzen. das ist ja aal lang.


----------



## CaLgOn (1. März 2008)

Hi,
Kann mir einer was zur Funktion eines DHX 5.0 Air im Ufo St sagen? Ich überlege meinen DHX 5.0 Coil gegen nen Air zu tauschen, weil mir mein Ufo mit knapp 20 Kg zu schwer ist  . Kennt zufällig jemand ne Carbon Sattelstütze in 30.0? Ich finde nix....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. März 2008)

zum DHX Air, hättest Du auch die Forensuche nutzen können, wurde schon viel geschrieben.

Der Air ist recht Linear, Du musst den also nach hinten raus zu drehen, progressiv machen (Durchschlagschutz) und wenn es richtig kalt ist kann es sein der er Probleme macht, siehe auch hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/35839
und hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/36370

und der Air passt am besten zu einer linearen Gabel, wie BoXXer WC, Fox 40 ect.
Das beste am Air ist sein geringes Gewicht, und das man in wenigen Minuten den "kleinen" Service selber machen kann.


----------



## CaLgOn (1. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> zum DHX Air, hättest Du auch die Forensuche nutzen können, wurde schon viel geschrieben...



Joa, stimmt schon. Aber ich wollte speziel zum Air im ufo St was hören, ob sich der Umstieg lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. März 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Joa, stimmt schon. Aber ich wollte speziel zum Air im ufo St was hören, ob sich der Umstieg lohnt.



was ich da geschrieben habe bezieht sich ja auch das UFO-ST + DHX Air und das steht so auch schon im Forum, weil ich das schon das ein oder andere mal geschrieben habe


----------



## Der M (1. März 2008)

...scheiß auf die paar gramm und lass nen stahlfeder drin...hält besser und geht besser ...mein ufo wiegt auch 20,5kg...aber dafür halten die buden auch


----------



## CaLgOn (1. März 2008)

Meins wiegt 20,3 Kg, aber ich weiss jetzt wo ich Gewicht sparen kann/muss.
Ich wollte grade meine Laufräder wiegen, inkl Reifen, Kassette und Scheiben...die Küchenwaage zeigt nur Err an, so schwer sind die 
Die Personenwaage zeigte dann 3,5 kg für das Vorderrad und 3,85 für das Hinterrad an.


----------



## Der M (1. März 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Meins wiegt 20,3 Kg, aber ich weiss jetzt wo ich Gewicht sparen kann/muss.
> Ich wollte grade meine Laufräder wiegen, inkl Reifen, Kassette und Scheiben...die Küchenwaage zeigt nur Err an, so schwer sind die
> Die Personenwaage zeigte dann 3,5 kg für das Vorderrad und 3,85 für das Hinterrad an.




da stimmt doch wat net...mein laufradsatz wiegt nich mal 3 kg...bleiräder oda wat


----------



## CaLgOn (1. März 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> ...inkl Reifen, Kassette und Scheiben


Gewicht inkl. Reifen, Schläuchen, Scheiben und Kassette  
Is aber trotzdem sehr schwer. Ich denke mit nem anderen Lrs, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Schläuchen und Reifen sind so 1,5Kg drin.


----------



## Der M (1. März 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Gewicht inkl. Reifen, Schläuchen, Scheiben und Kassette
> Is aber trotzdem sehr schwer. Ich denke mit nem anderen Lrs, Lenker, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Schläuchen und Reifen sind so 1,5Kg drin.



a so...meiner wiegt 2900 gramm ohne schläuche und reifen...also lass mal überlegen ...ca 5,6kg... ...man bin ich ne rechensau


----------



## schmiddio (1. März 2008)

Nabend,
der KHUJAND und Ich haben heute mein UST aufgebaut...

und hier sind die Bilder...





















Danke für Deine Hilfe...


----------



## c0rNy (1. März 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Nabend,
> der KHUJAND und Ich haben heute mein UST aufgebaut...
> 
> und hier sind die Bilder...
> ...



echt tolles ufo! gratulation
Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2008)

Schön geworden ! Geile Farbe !
Mach noch richtige Reifen drauf (die Nobby Nics zählen nicht beim Wiegen  ) !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. März 2008)

mein Telefon muss kaputt sein 

schön geworden Schmiddio, Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. März 2008)

Geiles Ufo  geile Farbe  da passt alles super zusammen, wirklich sehr sehr geil  

Glückwunsch Schmiddio  

PS: Warum steht der Dämpfer noch auf 185mm?

Edit  hab mir erlaubt das Bike auf unsere HP zu verlinken


----------



## CaLgOn (1. März 2008)

Das Ufo ist echt geil geworden   
Werden ja immer mehr Ufo´s in der Region, da steht doch mal ein Ufo ST treffen in Wintebrerg an


----------



## schmiddio (2. März 2008)

Danke euch, es feut mich tierisch das es euch so gut fefällt   

Ich liebe es einfach nur... 

@cOrNy

Mit den Nobbys bin ich bei 18,1kg

@guru39

Ich hab noch en paar Muddy Marys 2.35 Falt im Keller liegen.
Die kommen bei Zeiten noch drauf.   
Für das gelände das ich hier vor der Türe habe sind die Nobby voll ausreichend.
Den FW hab ich auf 195mm eingestellt(ganz unten).


----------



## Nippes80 (2. März 2008)

Tanti Complementi, Seniore Schmiddio!!!!!!   

Jetzt lasset krachen!!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2008)

es ist so schön ein NICOLAI aufzubauen,- es passt alles von vorn herein. 
das hat man leider so selten bei div. bike aufbauten.  

schmiddio,-
 ist bei deiner cam das licht ausgefallen ???


----------



## KHUJAND (5. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> mein Telefon muss kaputt sein
> 
> schön geworden Schmiddio, Glückwunsch




sorry Daniel (jetzt habe ich es gepailt.)
der aufbau vom schmiddio´s UFO-ST war sowas von kurz angesetzt,- 
er kam um 12 uhr und um 16 uhr musste ich schon wieder weg.
 wir haben es in letzetr min. fertig bekommen...

sorry... *schäm*


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. März 2008)

tja, habe ich das Bier alleine gesoffen


----------



## Tom$ (6. März 2008)

Hier mal meine neue Untertasse. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2008)

ja, Braun ist das neue Pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (6. März 2008)

Sehr schönes Ufo  
Ich will endlich ma wieder fahren, aber das Wetter ist ja mal mehr als schlecht und es is viel zu kalt hier  
Wann seid ihr mal wieder in Oberhausen unterwegs?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2008)

jetzt am WE, ich glaube der Sonntag ist geplant, aber was genaues weiß man noch nicht, ich warte auch noch auf meinen neuen Kurbeln/Lagersatz


----------



## Tom$ (7. März 2008)

@ alle mit ner e13 lg1

Wie muss man die lg1 modifizieren, dass sie ans Ufo passt?

Gruß Tom


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. März 2008)

@Tom$ schönes ufo,aber warum haste so viele spacer benutzt?


----------



## Tom$ (7. März 2008)

Das Bike steht  noch beim Händler, deswegen der Turm untern Vorbau.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2008)

was für ein geiler sattel!!!!  was ist das für einer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (7. März 2008)

Das ist ein Spank Subrosa


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was für ein geiler sattel!!!!  was ist das für einer??


 
Hauptsache Braun, was ?


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2008)

nanana... selbst hier schon hupert-propaganda?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2008)

ich dachte damit Du Deinen besten Freund nicht so vermisst , achte mal auf den Smilie oben


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2008)

hab ich schon verstanden


----------



## schmiddio (7. März 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> @ alle mit ner e13 lg1
> 
> Wie muss man die lg1 modifizieren, dass sie ans Ufo passt?
> 
> Gruß Tom



hey tom,

die grundplatte der führung ist im unterentiel verlstärk,da die möglichkeit besteht einen kettelblattschutz zu montieren!diese versärkung muss plan abgefräst werden damit die lg1 ans ufo passt ansonsten stößt die iscg befestigung(halbmond) an!

kann leider momentan keine bilder von meiner führung machen da ich gerade in urlaubsvorbereitungen stecke!

eventuell kann der KHUJAND dir weiter helfen...

ach ja, dein ufo gefällt mir echt gut   

so nun muss ich aber los...
auf nach les deux alpes zum boarden...

viel spass beim schrauben!!!!

tscccchööö


----------



## Der_Graf (8. März 2008)

so, hier is mal meins, foto aktuell (von heute)
hab das glaub schonmal gefragt, aber ich frag einfach nochmal:
macht das irgendeinen unterschied wierum man den dämpfer montiert? weil hier gibts fotos von dhx5.0 , wo der ausgleichsbehälter mal vorne und mal hinten is...macht also keinen unterschied, oder??


----------



## KHUJAND (10. März 2008)

schmiddio 
 zur e13 hast du doch schon alles gesagt.

@Der_Graf
beim Marz.Roco stösst der federteller gegen den hinterbau,- wenn der dämpfer im untersten loch hängt.
beim fox weiss ich das nicht ? 
auf nr. sicher geht man,- wenn ausgleichsbehälter "hinten",- also gedreht ist  .
 sieht aber leider nicht so schön aus.- wie ich finde.

hab bei meinem Roco der federteller etwas abgedreht,- nun schlägt auch bei drops nichts an.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. März 2008)

Nabend.
Ich habe immernoch kein UFO...Schande über mich^^
Aber wenn jemand sein Rahmen + eventuell Dämpfer abgeben will, ist bei mir herzlich willkommen

Aber eine Frage. Hat hier jemand Nope Naben?
Ich habe immoment die Nope 2Way, jedoch mit Schnellspanner und daher brauche ich diesen Konverter!
Es steht dort zwar Schraubachse, jedoch wurde mir per Mail gesagt, dass ich damit auch eine Steckachse fahren kann.
Aber ich wollte da nochmal bei euch nachfragen ob es nun 100%ig passt

Gruß und schönen Abend


----------



## Blechinfettseb (10. März 2008)

Jep mit dem Konverter passt es.So fahre ich es auch.Konverter bekommst du evtl auch vom Vertrieb der Nope Sachen oder von Händlern.Einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. März 2008)

Also ich habe ihn nur dort gefunden...wo gibbet den denn noch? Wenn ich da bestell, dann eh mit ein paar Leuten, sodass sich der Versand egalisiert


----------



## Tom$ (14. März 2008)

Zarte 18.5 kg







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Die Aufkleber an der 66 und der Saint kommen noch ab.


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. März 2008)

Gold und braun - scharfe Kombination. Sieht wirklich schick aus


----------



## san_andreas (14. März 2008)

@Tom$: wie heißt die farbe eigentlich ? Schokobraun ?


----------



## Tom$ (14. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Tom$: wie heißt die farbe eigentlich ? Schokobraun ?



ja, es ist Schokobraun-matt:


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Zarte 18.5 kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr Verkauft auch Schlitten  bei dem Winter    

Das Bike is rischtisch Hammer in der Farbcombi  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

Tom dein bike ist wirklich schön geworden.  
aber die sattel(neigung) ist noch ein wenig anzupassen... wie ich finde.

da rutscht man doch rundetr.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. März 2008)

einz noch ! 
mach bitte draussen ein paar schönere fotos ,- ok !


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> da rutscht man doch rundetr.



Mann muss ja auch an die Familienplanung denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. März 2008)

Ich war jetzt zu faul alle 35 Seiten von dem threag durch zu gehen:
Fährt jmd. ne Rohloff in seinem Ufo St bzw. geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Der_Graf (15. März 2008)

waaaaaaaaaah, das braune ufo ist glaub das geilste was ich je gesehn hab....obwohl ne, aber das zweit geilste ...sieht echt hammer aus! aber ich schließe mich KHUJAND an - die sattelneigung sollt noch bissl verändert werden, in richtung keine familie^^. 
und die 66 aufkleber würd ich glaub fast dranlassen, aber deine entscheidung.
geiles bike!!!


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2008)

@Zwerge: Von der N-Homepage: "All NICOLAI frames are compatible with ROHLOFF® hubs, due to their special left dropout section, which eliminates the use of the special ROHLOFF® torque adaptor."
Also wohl auch das Ufo.


----------



## Der_Graf (18. März 2008)

sieht das zufällig so aus wenn der dämpfer da dagegen schlägt???ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen:S


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Das schaut wohl exakt so aus ! Das sind die Kerben vom unteren Federteller. Dem Bild nach schlägt er in zwei Positionen an.


----------



## schmiddio (18. März 2008)

ui ui ui, besteht die gefahr des anschlagens mit nem fox dämpfer auch
in der unteren position (maximalen federweg)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

Wenn man den Dämpfer einbaut wie oben in Toms Bike kann doch eigentlich nix passieren ! Da sollte in keiner Position ein Problem bestehen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. März 2008)

jetzt is aber echt fertig   also erstmal 















NICOLAI UFO-ST in L
FOX DHX AIR 5.0 222mm
ROCK SHOX BoXXer WC 2008, flache Brücke
Chris King 1.5 / 11/8 Devolution
Chris King Preloader
Hope Moto V2, Vented Disk
Shimano XTR 2008 Kurbel/Lagersatz
Heidy Kettenführung
38ger Race Face DH Kettenblatt
Hope Pro II Naben
Mavic 721 Felgen
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35" Freeride VR-GG HR-TC
Schwalbe Schläuche
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 410mm, uncut
Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau
Selle Italia SLR XP
2x Hope Sattelklemme schwarz/rot
Race Face Diablous Lenker, 710mm, uncut
SRAM XO Trigger, Karbon
SRAM XO Schaltwerk, Shortcage Karbon
SRAM PC 991 Power Link
SRAM PG990 Kassette
Fireeye Fire8 Pedale

17,6 Kilo


----------



## publicenemy (18. März 2008)

hast du an den farben vom bike rumgespielt?  das  sticht bischen raus wenn man genau hinsieht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. März 2008)

nein, ich bin nur so ein unglaublich geiler Knisper


----------



## Tom$ (19. März 2008)

Wie kann man eigentlich an einem Nicolai erkennen welche Rahmengröße es hat?

@JOHN-DOE: Sieht echt geil aus dein Bike, vorallem mit der neuen xtr Kurbel! 
Wie hast du denn die Heidy an dein Ufo bekommen, die passt normalerweise doch gar nicht?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das schaut wohl exakt so aus ! Das sind die Kerben vom unteren Federteller. Dem Bild nach schlägt er in zwei Positionen an.




 ja das ist so (hab ich doch schon geschrieben)  

 aber wenn der federteller leicht abgedreht und abgerundet ist,- passiert da nix mehr. 

oder den dämpfer einfach drehen,- nur dann sieht es nicht mehrt so schön aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. März 2008)

Tom
 die höhe  ist leicht zu erkennen,-
 wenn du dir den platz zwischen der dämpferaufnahme vom  hinterbau u. unterkante oberrohr anschaust.

JOHN-DOE ist L.
deiner müsste M sein.
(u.- mach mal fotos draussen)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. März 2008)

Tom$ schrieb:


> Wie kann man eigentlich an einem Nicolai erkennen welche Rahmengröße es hat?
> 
> @JOHN-DOE: Sieht echt geil aus dein Bike, vorallem mit der neuen xtr Kurbel!
> Wie hast du denn die Heidy an dein Ufo bekommen, die passt normalerweise doch gar nicht?




Danke schön die Heidy passt auch nicht, musste mir das schwer was basteln


----------



## schmiddio (22. März 2008)

Update: Neue Pellen... , Neues Gewicht:18,5kg
-Muddy Mary
-2.35" Freeride Faltreifen
-VR GG
-HR TC


----------



## balticnor (22. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2008)

@Schmiddio: Sehr schön, Dein Bike !
An der E.13 kannst Du den oberen und den unteren Käfig noch näher Richtung Kettenblatt schieben.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Schmiddio: Sehr schön, Dein Bike !
> An der E.13 kannst Du den oberen und den unteren Käfig noch näher Richtung Kettenblatt schieben.



NEE
 ist genau richtig so... (habe ich angebaut)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. März 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> (habe ich angebaut)



heißt ja nix


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> heißt ja nix



doch !  ^^

Bei der montage u. im fahrbetrieb ist mehr als auf einem foto zu erkennen... 
 ob´s richtig oder falsch ist !


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2008)

@KHUJAND: Nix für ungut ! Ich hatte das von meiner LG1 anders in Erinnerung.
Wo bekommst Du denn dieses billige Kunststofflenkerband her ?
Habe hier nur dieses superhäßliche Korkzeug bekommen, egal in welchem Laden.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Nix für ungut ! Ich hatte das von meiner LG1 anders in Erinnerung.
> Wo bekommst Du denn dieses billige Kunststofflenkerband her ?
> Habe hier nur dieses superhäßliche Korkzeug bekommen, egal in welchem Laden.



achh quatsch "kein thema"    

das e13 KB  hat doch eine einfräsung,- und genau dort schliesst die obere führung ab/an.
unten ist sehr wenig platz (ca. 5mm) bis zur kettenstrebe.
 deshalb ist NUR DIESE  position  machbar.


 keine ahnung,-?
bei uns gibst die in jedem billig-bike laden für  3,90- euro.
 sogar in baumarkt im bike zubehör.
 die "kork dinger" brauchste  est garnicht  nehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. März 2008)

baumarkt ist ein guter Tip ! Aber auch nur in diesem Fall...


----------



## schmiddio (28. März 2008)

altenativ kann man auch Griffband wie es z.B bei Hockey- oder Tennisschlägern verwendet wird entfremden  
preisspanne leigt zwische: 3 - 5


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2008)

schmiddio schrieb:


> altenativ kann man auch Griffband wie es z.B bei Hockey- oder Tennisschlägern verwendet wird entfremden
> preisspanne leigt zwische: 3 - 5



die kleben zu stark... 
 ist ne riesen sauerei,- wenn man (nach ca. 2 jahren) neu tapen muss .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. März 2008)

Artur,warum schickst du dem Christoph nicht einfach eine Rolle???


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2008)

Gute Idee !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2008)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Artur,warum schickst du dem Christoph nicht einfach eine Rolle???



geht heute oder morgen raus...


----------



## *Hobbes* (9. April 2008)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage und wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen auserdem passt`s ja ganz gut hier rein hoffe ich 

Fahre auch nen Ufo und habe jetzt von Romic auf Fox-Van (2008) als Federmedium gewechselt.
Wenn man sich die ganzen Räder hier mal anschaut fällt auf, dass relativ viele Fox Dämpfer fahren (ich gehe mal davon das alle 222mm Einbaulänge haben) und das bei vielen der "Dämpferschlitten" am Unterrohr in verschiedenen Positionen steht. Ich musste bei mir das ganze auch umbauen habe aber gelernt das dieser Schlitten eigentlich nur zur Anpassung der Dämpferlänge da ist. Welche Position ist denn da die "richtige" ?

Mein Problem ist, dass das Rad mit dem neuen Dämpfer ein sehr linares bis degressives Dämpferverhalten hat. Wie kann ich das beheben bzw. in welche Richtung müsste ich den Dämpferschlitten verschieben damit sich dieser Effekt verringert ???


----------



## CaLgOn (10. April 2008)

Der Dämpferschlitten hat doch nix mit der Einbaulänge zu tun, oder?   Die is immer 222mm und damit kann man nur die Tretlagerhöhe einstellen. Liege ich da jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. April 2008)

NEIN, wie oft noch ?

Der Dämpfer wandert nur auf dem Schlitten wegen der verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger  die Einbaulänge ist 222.

Rahmen L ganz unten, M mehr in der Mitte, S weiter oben, kann man auch gut an den Bildern sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (10. April 2008)

Aber wenn ich mir jetzt ma das Bild vom Schmiddos Ufo angucke, da is der Schlitten ganz unten. Wenn ich den nach vorne verschiebe, ziehe ich den Dämpfer ja mit und damit auch den Hinterbau weiter nach "vorne". Dadurch müsste doch das Tretlager nach unten gehen, auch wenns nur wenig is    Habe ich grade nen riesen Denkfehler??


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. April 2008)

ja klar bewegt das das Tretlager dann nach unten, ist aber nicht dafür gedacht und ist ja auch quatsch, denn die GEO vom UFO ist ja berechnet und gewollt, wenn man also den richtigen Dämpfer und die richtige Gabeleinbaulänge hat, braucht man das auch nicht.


----------



## Falco Mille (10. April 2008)

@hobbes: Romic und Fox habe unterschiedliche Längen. Fox 222 mm, Romic 227mm. Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme sollte immer so montiert sein, dass das die vorderen Heckstreben und das Sitzrohr möglichst parallel stehen. Du kannst beim Wechsel von Romic auf Fox die Aufnahme wahrscheinlich um eine Position zurückversetzen. Auf alle Fälle sollte bei jeder Änderung des Setups vor dem Betrieb eine Kollisionskontrolle durchgeführt werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## *Hobbes* (10. April 2008)

aha !! 
Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten


----------



## Nippes80 (12. April 2008)

Hi Jungs,

hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht!


----------



## schmiddio (12. April 2008)

hab mir en paar neue Parts gegönnt... 

Sattel:SLR XP
Sattelstütze:Thomson Elite
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Padale: NC17 Sudpin III
Maxle Steckachse









fettes sry für das etwas zu dunkel geratene bild!


----------



## san_andreas (12. April 2008)

Finde das Bilde geil ! Tolles Bike !


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2008)

woow Nippes ...

ein kl. manko ist der obere strebenschutz.
da gibt es eindeutig eine elegantere lösung.
zb. der Heavy Duty Sticker Kit von NICOLAI:
den kannst du mit einem schneide-kutter passend schneiden 
und dort aufkleben,- wo es scheuert oder die kette gegen knallt.

der kettenstrebenschutz ist aber toll geworden.

sehr schöne fotos. #


gruss
Artur
PS: in eigener sache,- dein neu gepulvertes  BMXTB geht morgen an dich zurück.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2008)

Sebastian
 zu deinem bike brauche ich doch nix mehr  sagen.  

oder ???


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. April 2008)

Hab das ufo-st mit Getriebe gesehen.
War das ein Prototyp oder gibt´s das schon in Serie?
Wenn ja,was kostet das Rahmenkid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabes (23. April 2008)

meinste das hier?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. April 2008)

ist das ein UFO ? schaut doch schon sehr verändert aus ?! würde das gerne mal fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ist das ein UFO ? schaut doch schon sehr verändert aus ?! würde das gerne mal fahren



verändert ?
das sieht doch ganz klar wie ein UFO-ST aus. 
nur mit G-Boxx getreibe halt. 



ich find´s richtig geil.


----------



## balticnor (23. April 2008)

Gefällt!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. April 2008)

Einfach geil...möcht wissen,was das kostet!


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Mir gefällts auch. Dann läßt das Ion mit G-Boxx wohl noch auf sich warten ?

Das Bild an sich ist eh schon super: der Kalle guckt ganz beglückt und der Herr links (Taiwanese ?) ruft schon mal den Sicherheitsdienst oder wie ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mir gefällts auch. Dann läßt das Ion mit G-Boxx wohl noch auf sich warten ?
> 
> Das Bild an sich ist eh schon super: der Kalle guckt ganz beglückt und der Herr links (Taiwanese ?) ruft schon mal den Sicherheitsdienst oder wie ?



warum soll  man in ein "erfolgskonzept" (UFO-ST) nicht  ein getriebe reinbauen. ?
u. das dann zu einem erschwinglichen preis anbieten.

"man wäre ja blöd".

aber das sind sie ja nicht bei NICOLAI !


----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2008)

Ich finde diese Lösung als reinen Eingelenker ohne zusätzliche Hebel wie bei der Ion-Studie eh konsequenter . Die Ion-ähnliche Variante ist unnötig aufwändiger und wahrscheinlich auch schwerer.


----------



## Jocka79 (23. April 2008)

Hatten es letztes Jahr mit in Winterberg!
Geht mal richtig gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (23. April 2008)

also ich finde die dämpferposition schon nen bischen anders als bei den
serien ufos. vlt. liegts aber auch an der custom geometrie


----------



## andy_FAF (25. April 2008)

so ein kleines update


----------



## bobtailoner (29. April 2008)

das ufo ds ist mal der absolute hammer


----------



## Kuwahades (30. April 2008)

... werde mein Ufo DS auch mal einstellen, wenn ich die XT-Kurbel und die Stinger Kettenführung montiert habe.
Habe noch auf eine Revelation Dual Air gewechselt. 
Falls ich aber meine Sherman bei Akira tunen lassen kann, kommt die wieder rein.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die Farbe ankommt. 
mattes grundierungs Braun


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Mindesteinpresstiefe beim Ufo:

Ich werde mein Ufo mit den Nicolai-Reduzierhülsen drin kriegen. Wie viele mm Einpresstiefe brauche ich hier um meine Garantie nicht zu verlieren? Bleibt es bei den 22mm?


----------



## Wurstsalat (3. Mai 2008)

Hier mal eine Untertasse in Aktion





         


Hier das Rad ganz ruhig ohne Aktion!






Greez Worschty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle RC93 (3. Mai 2008)

So, mit ordentlich Verzögerung ist meins jetzt auch endlich ganz fertig  !
Die Bilder vom Rahmen hab ich schon um Weihnachten rum gepostet (auf Seite 24). Damals auch noch mit meinem alten Account.

Habe recht lange auf die passende Dämpfer-Feder gewartet und als dann irgendwann alles fertig war, musste ich die Gabel nochmal einschicken. Die kam jetzt mit ner neuen Druckstufe zurück und heut hat dann auch das Wetter zum Fotografieren gepasst. Außerdem hab ich es gestern extra nochmal frisch geputzt, bevor es heute zum ersten mal richtig in den Wald durfte  .









Gewicht müsste mit den Falt-Maries bei ca. 18,5 kg liegen. Muss ich aber nochmal genau wiegen.

Rahmengröße ist M und die meisten Anbauteile sind ja auf dem Foto zu erkennen. Vielleicht gibt's mal noch ne Part-Liste, wenn ich das nächste mal ein Foto poste.

Fährt sich auf jeden Fall absolut geil und genau so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab  .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> verändert ?
> das sieht doch ganz klar wie ein UFO-ST aus.
> nur mit G-Boxx getreibe halt.
> 
> ich find´s richtig geil.



Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=334025


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Mindesteinpresstiefe beim Ufo:
> 
> Ich werde mein Ufo mit den Nicolai-Reduzierhülsen drin kriegen. Wie viele mm Einpresstiefe brauche ich hier um meine Garantie nicht zu verlieren? Bleibt es bei den 22mm?



Mit den Hülsen musst Du keine Sorge haben, mir wurde in Verbindung mit dem Reduzer sogar der Chris King erlaubt 9mm Einpresstiefe


----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. Mai 2008)

Ok...also sollte ich keine Probleme kriegen. Danke.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Mai 2008)

Richtig, aber im Zweifel immer bei Nicolai anfragen, in diesem Thread wird selten bis gar nicht vom Mille geantwortet.


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Mai 2008)

guten tacg die herrschaften. 
ich hab ma ne frage zur federwegsverstellung.
verstelle ich den federweg euifach indem ich die hintere dämpferaufnahme ändere oder hat die einbaulänge des dämpfers damit zu tun?welche federwege stehen zur verfügung und wie sind eure erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen einstellungen?!
also ich möchte das teil als bikepark und freeride apparat aufbauen.
was sagt die jubelnde masse?!?!?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Mai 2008)

Es sind die 4 Löcher oben in der Schwinge, das unterste 195mm weiter rauf 185mm, 175mm bis 165mm, bei 70-72mm Hub und 222mm Einbaulänge.
Ich habe den Air drin mit 68mm HUb und 222 Einbaulänge, geht wunderbar.

Federweg hinten an den von vorne anpassen, evtl. hinten etwas mehr.
So wie immer.


----------



## bikingarni (15. Mai 2008)

UFO DS, Rahmen Bj. 2001, Rest wird erneuert wenns auseinanderfliegt. Achtung: Unvorteilhaftes Foto.





Achso: Ich suche noch Zuwachs, siehe Sig.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Mai 2008)

@john-doe....danke, dann werd ich das do ch gleich mal einstellen. hab meinen rahmen endlich bekommen und kann nur sagen, das teil ist ja der hammer!
werd sobald wie möglich mal nen paar pics reinstellen!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @john-doe....danke, dann werd ich das do ch gleich mal einstellen. hab meinen rahmen endlich bekommen und kann nur sagen, das teil ist ja der hammer!
> werd sobald wie möglich mal nen paar pics reinstellen!




na haste et doch gemacht,-
 hab dir doch gesagt es ist ein TOP rahmen...

"glückwunsch"   











bobtailoner
 lass uns mal bald wieder "heizen" gehen... 
die Halde rockt zur zeit  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2008)

@KHUJAND: Nice Pic ! Sind die Halden doch noch zu was gut... 
Grüße aus dem bergigen Bayern !


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Nice Pic ! Sind die Halden doch noch zu was gut...
> Grüße aus dem bergigen Bayern !



jo 
doch doch...

Halde fahren macht irre spass.


u. mein bike geht mal "richtig nach vorne"

PS:auch das ist die  Halde Haniel in Bottrop/Oberhausen

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/99175#comment-58703


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Mai 2008)

Cooles Foto...."Reifenkiller" ;-)

Mein Rahmen geht auch heute raus. Kaufe gleich noch Steuersatz und dann gibt es morgen erste Fotos.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Cooles Foto...."Reifenkiller" ;-)
> 
> Mein Rahmen geht auch heute raus. Kaufe gleich noch Steuersatz und dann gibt es morgen erste Fotos.



Wheelsiderider
so´nen Drift muss auch mal sein.


ja u.
mach mal fotos .  

bitte...


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Mai 2008)

@khujand...aber gerne doch...jetzt kommen bei mir auch mal wieder die freien tage und dann können wir auf jeden fall mal einen rollen gehen


----------



## Wurstsalat (15. Mai 2008)

@khujand.......
Hey was geht geile Action Bilder!
Sehen wir uns wieder in Winterberg?
Wann kommt ihr ???
Der Guru kummt ah wieder mit de andere !!!  
Wird bestimmt richtig lustisch! 

greez Wursti


----------



## Wheelsiderider (15. Mai 2008)

Nicolai ist doch sicher wieder in WiBe vertreten oder? Solle man sich da nicht mal alle so zusammen treffen?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Nicolai ist doch sicher wieder in WiBe vertreten oder? Solle man sich da nicht mal alle so zusammen treffen?




 na klar ist -N- in W-Berg
 und sogar ganz FETT   

Wursti
 wir sind mit alle mann samstach am stand.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> na klar ist -N- in W-Berg
> und sogar ganz FETT
> 
> Wursti
> wir sind mit alle mann samstach am stand.




Ich kann am samstag leider nicht mitfahren. 
wg. der grossen 2´te liga aufstiegsfeier...in Oberhausen  



Fussball geht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (19. Mai 2008)

lol.....fussball vor mtb


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2008)

Mr. [email schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected];4769931]lol.....fuss[/email]ball vor mtb



 klaa 

(für mich schon)


----------



## guru39 (20. Mai 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Fussball geht vor.




shame on you


----------



## Der_Graf (26. Mai 2008)

hallo, ich bin mal wieder hier um das thema mit "wie rum der dämpfer" (DHX 5.0) aufzufrischen...
Khujand hat da mal was geschrieben von Dämpferteller etwas abdrehen...da müsst man doch sicher 2,3 mm abdrehen, beeinträchtigt das denn dann nich die Stabilität...???
Weil auf so nen Dämpfer kommt doch schon ne ziemliche Belastung...Hab meinen Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer am Hinterbau, aber ich meine es schlägt immernoch an. *verwirrung*


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2008)

Bau doch mal die Feder aus und feder das Bike dann ein. Dann siehste schnell obs anschlägt.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bau doch mal die Feder aus und feder das Bike dann ein. Dann siehste schnell obs anschlägt.



es schlägt an... nicht viel,- aber ne kerbe hat man. 


@Der_Graf
der teller muss aussen minimal abgedreht werden,-
 eigentlich reicht es schon wenn die aussen kante vom teller leicht abgeschrägt wird...

 aber auf Nr. sicher gehst du wenn du den teller etwas abdrehen lässt. 

diese dämpferpostion mit dem pigy-pack hinten , finde ich nicht sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (29. Mai 2008)

Welche Bremse würdet ihr mir fürs UFO-ST empfehlen? Bin am Überlegen ob Hope Mono M4 oder Gusav M. Die Code gefällt mir optisch nicht so recht.(der geschraupte Bremssattel sieht doof aus!)...

Siehe Auch TechTalk > Bremsen > Hope oder Gustav


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2008)

ich fahre die Gustav seit 4 Jahren und da war noch nix dran  

Wegen der Code musst du dir grade mal das durchlesen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240786  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein Foto von mir und meiner neuen Untertasse in Winterberg:
( Fotos vom Bike kommen wenn die Gabel wieder da ist)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## san_andreas (29. Mai 2008)

Die Code muß leider fast immer erst korrekt entlüftet werden.
Dann sollte sie schon funzen ! Vom Style (von der Leistung eh) paßt die Hope V2 perfekt zum Nicolai.


----------



## bennyhel (30. Mai 2008)

@Omegar

wie wärs mit ner Formula oro ?


mfg
benny


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Mai 2008)

hey. hab mal ne frage zur kombination ufo st und boxxer.
kann man die hohen brücken fahren oder gibts da irgendwelche probleme wegen dem 1.5 steurrohr?!?!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Mai 2008)

passt natürlich


----------



## Omegar (31. Mai 2008)

@Bennyhel: die Oro ist mir zu filigran! Da hat man ja angst, das die hebel schon vom hinschauen abfallen... Nee, scherz beiseite. Die oro ist sicher ne tolle Bremse, aber ne 4-Kolben-Anlage wäre irgendwie schöner. Auch wenn die Gustav nur zwei hat... aber die Optik und vor allem die große Bremsfläche sind mir wichtiger als das Gewicht...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Juni 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen UFO-ST Rahmen:


----------



## xMARTINx (1. Juni 2008)

richtig fettes teil,los,zusammenbauen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Juni 2008)

War schon für WiBe zusammen...hab es aber zum Putzen auseinander genommen, da im Moment eh meine Gabel weg ist ;-)

Aber fährt sich top!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juni 2008)

jeden Tag ein anderes Steuerrohr beim UFO-ST


----------



## bobtailoner (1. Juni 2008)

hab dich in wb gesehen..die farben fallen ja sofort auf....richtig schönes bike und gut gefahren der herr


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> jeden Tag ein anderes Steuerrohr beim UFO-ST



 Wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen ?  

@bobtailoner:

Jo stimmt...ist nicht ganz unauffällig....
Mit dem Rennen war ich, angesichts das es mein erstes war, echt zufrieden  , danke!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2008)

Wirklich geil, die Farbe ! Nur einen Reducer-Steuersatz fände ich noch schöner.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Juni 2008)

Jop...das Kryptonight Grün ist cool....
Der Reduzierer kommt im Sommer...bringe mir aus Amerika einen Chris King mit.


----------



## Omegar (3. Juni 2008)

@Wheelsiderider: echt ne super Farbkombination. kommt noch nen Foto vom Kompletrad?

>> Mut zur FARBE<<


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Danke...

klar kommt das noch. Denke am WE ist es fertig...habe alles bis auf die Gabel und die Pedalen hier liegen. Telefonisch wurde mir versichert, dass an meiner Gabel mit Hochdruck gearbeitet wird...hoffen wir mal


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt zu verstehen ?



naja, die Wandstärke variiert halt recht häufig, dann gab es mal so eine halbe Fischlippe, bei Dir geht das Ding jetzt einmal ganz rum 

Schau Dir halt mal die UFO`s hier im Forum genau an, dann siehst Du es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Jetzt verstehe ich...stellt diese "Lippe" denn ein Problem dar?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Juni 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich...stellt diese "Lippe" denn ein Problem dar?



im gegenteil. 
 die "fischlippe" ist einfach nur sexy....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Jetzt verstehe ich...stellt diese "Lippe" denn ein Problem dar?



noe, die schaut nur schaisse aus


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

@KHUJAND: an was Du schon wieder denkst....

Für was genau ist das Teil nochmal da ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

Damit sich das Steuerrohr bei den immer langhubigeren Singlecrowngabeln und den immer tieferen Drops nicht ovalisiert, logisch oder ?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Gut, dass ich ne DC fahre.

@ John Doe: Du hast doch auch die 5050XX in rot schwarz oder? Passen die vom Farbton her zum Hope rot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

@John-Doe: Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wieso ist über der unteren Reducer-Schale nochmal so eine häßliche Schweißnaht ?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Juni 2008)

labert NICHT !   

für mich ist der U-ST rahmen der beste in der NICOLAI palette...

 kein bike bin ich lieber gefahren,-als das.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich ne DC fahre.
> 
> @ John Doe: Du hast doch auch die 5050XX in rot schwarz oder? Passen die vom Farbton her zum Hope rot?



passt bestens 



san_andreas schrieb:


> @John-Doe: Das ist mir schon klar. Aber wieso ist über der unteren Reducer-Schale nochmal so eine häßliche Schweißnaht ?



ja weil die den "Ring" anschweißen, würde ich vermuten


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Die 5050XX sind bestellt...

Und ich finde die Lippe eigentlich echt schick.


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2008)

ok, jetzt mal wieder für ganz doof...wie lad ich denn mal nen bild hier hoch?!?!?


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2008)




----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Du musst das Foto in dein Benutzeralbum oder irgendwo hochladen und dann die BB-Codes unten drunter anzeigen lassen. Dann den für "großes Bild" kopieren und im Nachritenfenster hier einfügen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Juni 2008)

oder ein Foto ausdrucken und auf den Monitor kleben


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Like that one...


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2008)

@john-doe.......manche sprüche kann man sich sparen

@wheelssiderieder...danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2008)

[/URL][/IMG].........



so, ich hoffe jetzt klappt es...bin leider ein totaler computer honk.... 

naja, wie auch immer...mein neues bike..dies war der erste versuch, aber jetzt wird erstmal was geändert, bestellt sind gabel, hinterrad, lenker, sattel, sattelstütze...glaub das war´s.

@khujand: was war nochmal das beste als kettenstrebenschutz bei dem schätzken!??!?!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach Textillenkerband. Schön knapp drumwickeln und dann die Enden mit Kleber versiegeln.


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2008)

ja, sowas hatte ich auch noch irgendwie im sinn..werd das die tage auch mal in agriff nehmen....dann sollte der esel nächste woche auch fertig sein und dann gehts erstmal ab nach WB


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> oder ein Foto ausdrucken und auf den Monitor kleben



     

hab spontan lachen müssen


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

@bobtailoner: Behälts Du ihn jetzt doch ?


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2008)

ja definitiv!
ich hatte drüber nachgedacht ihn herzugeben da ich auch noch nen gutes angebot für nen kona stab hatte.
aber man muss ja wirklich sagen, dass sich hier im bikemarkt teilweise idioten sondergleichen rumtreiben.
ich mach mir das bike jetzt erstmal so richtig schick und dann geht das ma ab 
also so hab ich an dem rahmen mal gar nix auszusetzen. geht auf jeden fall richtig gut. hatte halt erst den fehler gemacht und wollte ihn als freerider einsetzen, aber ich denke dass der rahmen doch einfach nen dh´ler ist, und dazu kommt er jetzt auch wieder.
freu mich auf jeden fall auf die nächste woche, dann soltte alles fertig sein


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

Gute Entscheidung ! Der Rahmen ist 1A, da kann ein Kona nicht dagegen anstinkyn.


----------



## Sabes (3. Juni 2008)

So,mal wieder meine Untertasse mit ein paar Updates












Nicolai UFO ST 08 Größe M; Fox DHX 5.0
Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup 04 
Formula The One 203mm Scheiben
Veltec DH, Sun Single Track 
Truvativ Boxguide (Schweizer-Käse-Version )
Shimano Saint Kurbel, Blackshire 38t Kettenblatt
Shimano XT Shadow
Shimano XT Kette,Kassette & Shifter 
Crankbrothers 5050x / Crankbrothers Acid1
SDG I-Beam Sattelstütze
SDG I-Fly Sattel
Sunline V-1 Steuersatz
Syntace Superforce 45mm
Easton EA70
ODI Ruffian 
Maxxis Minion f 2,5

Gewicht ca. 18,5 kg


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Juni 2008)

Echt geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. Juni 2008)

Love ! Nais ! Die Worldcup is geil..


----------



## Sabes (3. Juni 2008)

Danke,Danke...
Zur Worldcup muss ich sagen: DANKE KHUJAND, SUPER JOB!!!
und natürlich auch danke an meinen Aufklebermacher


----------



## guru39 (3. Juni 2008)

Sabes schrieb:


> Danke,Danke...
> Zur Worldcup muss ich sagen: DANKE KHUJAND, SUPER JOB!!!
> und natürlich auch danke an meinen Aufklebermacher



un was is mit mir


----------



## Sabes (3. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> un was is mit mir


wer bisten du? 

Hier mit möchte ich mich natürlich auch herzlich bei meinem Chefschrau-bär Guru bedanken...


----------



## Omegar (3. Juni 2008)

feines radl. Vor allem die Farbkombi kommt richtig gut...
wäre meins noch nicht gepulvert würd ichs ähnlich machen...


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juni 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ja, sowas hatte ich auch noch irgendwie im sinn..werd das die tage auch mal in agriff nehmen....dann sollte der esel nächste woche auch fertig sein und dann gehts erstmal ab nach WB



... ich finde das bandana saucool ! würde ich später wieder drum machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juni 2008)

die HD´s haben ehh die besten NICOLAI´s im lande...  


kettenstrebenschutz--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263756&page=3


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die HD´s haben ehh die besten NICOLAI´s im lande...




Danke


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Juni 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die HD´s haben ehh die besten NICOLAI´s im lande...
> 
> 
> kettenstrebenschutz--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263756&page=3



Verräter 

is doch klar das wir im Pott die geilsten Schüsseln aufbauen


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2008)

er meinte doch die besten, nicht die schönsten


----------



## T.I.M. (5. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> er meinte doch die besten, nicht die schönsten


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juni 2008)

... dafür haben wir im Rhein Main Gebiet die schönsten Mädchen !
Heidi Klum hats entschieden


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... dafür haben wir im Rhein Main Gebiet die schönsten Mädchen !
> Heidi Klum hats entschieden



ja echt ?  


schnell wieder O. T.  sonst gibts wieder ärger...


----------



## Omegar (6. Juni 2008)

Das der roco nicht so richtig passt weiß ich aber wie siehts eigendlich mit dem roco air aus? Was genau passt nicht bei dem 'normalen' roco?
Überlege mir einen zuzulegen...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2008)

ok ich mach den 1000´sten beitrag !


----------



## Omegar (6. Juni 2008)

Ha,ha...zu spät.... 

@KHUJAND: Du fährst doch den roco oder? Was musstest du denn verändern damit der dämpfer passt? Sind die gleichen Veränderungen auch bei der Luft-Version notwendig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juni 2008)

lol  

NEIN 
 bei dem AIR gibts keinen dämferteller,-
somit gibts auch keine probleme mit dem anschlagen.
auf seite 38
 ist es schon geklärt u. besprochen worden
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280228&page=38


----------



## bennyhel (14. Juni 2008)

Heyho,
nach langer Bauphase is mein Ufo soeben fertig geworden  






Parts:
Fox VAN R
Marzocchi RC2X '07
Hussefelt Kurbel + Lenker und Vorbau
Formula Oro Bianco 200/200
Sun MTX S-Type auf Veltec Naben
Spank Sattel
Spank Griffe
NC-17 Empire Pro Sattelstütze
SRAM x-9 Schaltwerk + Shifter
SRAM Kasette
CrankBrothers 5050x Pedale 
E-13 LG1 Lightguide


würd mich über Kommentare freuen


----------



## Big Jim (14. Juni 2008)

Auf den Befehl von Khujand mach ich das jetz einfach mal also das is mein schönes UFO: Leider sind alle miene Fotos zu graoß also häng ich nen Link an oder zwei oder drei....



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/9/5/1/5/_/large/DSC00034_1213277446.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/9/5/1/5/_/large/DSC00033.JPG


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Juni 2008)

Sehr geil die beiden Ufos  
Ich will auch Moto V2


----------



## Big Jim (14. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann die Moto nur empfehlen!!!!!!!!! Der einzige nachteil ist das der Bremshebel echt ein wenig lang ist aber Hope bietet auch kürzere Hebel für die Moto an die ich mir jetz erstmal gekauft habe. Sonst sind die dinger TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juni 2008)

Ich helf mal: Bike von Big Jim


----------



## Big Jim (15. Juni 2008)

Danke man!!!!!! Ich kenn mich mit Computern einfach nich aus....


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2008)

Bitte, bitte. Sehr schönes Ufo. Nur mit diesen Dört-Sätteln kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Tom$ (15. Juni 2008)

hier mal ein Bild von meiner:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (15. Juni 2008)

Schicke bikes habt ihr da... 
Was wiegen eure gute stücke denn so?


----------



## Big Jim (15. Juni 2008)

Der Dirt Sattel kommt auhc bald ab. Da kommt dann nen Spank Subrosa Freeride Seat drauf. Der Schwarze mit weiß kariert hinten. Und mal zum gewicht zu kommen: meins wiegt 19,7 kilo. Aber wenn ich den Sattel die Sattelstütze und die Pedale gegen die Parts tausche die ich haben will Spare cih schon wieder ca. 500 gramm. Also is noch einiges drin.


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2008)

sehr sher schicke bikes, da kann man nix sagen...
das gewicht bei den goldigen stücken ist ja immer so ne sache...da muss man schon echt konsequent sein um da auf ein erträglichres gewicht zu kommen. aber malö ehrlich, das tei geht auch mit 19kg ab wie ne rakete...der ufo frame is echt die hölle


----------



## Tom$ (15. Juni 2008)

meins wiegt zarte 18.5 kg...


----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2008)

halloihallo,
hab mal wieder ne ganz simple, blöde frage.
passt die normale shimano xt kurbel ans ufo, ich meine von der innenlagerbreite?!gibt ja bei der xt glaub ich nur eine breite


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2008)

ja klar, warum auch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (15. Juni 2008)

ja, ich dachte mir das ja auh schon, oder vielmehr hatte ich es gehofft..aber es gibt ja nunmal versch. einbaubreiten...egal...will halt nix kaufen, was nicht passt. denke dafür gibts das forum hier ja auch 

@john-doe: du fährst ja die heidy kefü. wie zufrieden bist du damit?das teil ist ja auch schon gut leicht. wie einfach ist die montage?

@all: wer kann mir denn mal nen paar gute pedale empfehlen???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2008)

Keine Frage ist zu dumm um in einem Forum gestellt zu werden 

Die Heidy passt gar nicht, erst nach größeren Umbauarbeiten und weil es der Hersteller nicht schafft eine einteilige Grundplatte (Boomerang) zu bauen die an die ISCG vom UFO passt, nur für ISCG 05 oder so 

Pedale, da kann ich Dir die 5050xx empfehlen


----------



## CaLgOn (15. Juni 2008)

An Pedalen kann ich dir auch die Welgo MG 1 empfehlen!
Und hier mal mein Ufo St:





Wiegt 20 KG , wird aber noch gute 1,5 Kg leichter.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2008)

ok, wenn hier jetzt Updates gebracht werden, bringe ich auch eins 






NICOLAI UFO-ST L
FOX DHX AIR 5.0
ROCK SHOX BoXXer WC 2008 verstärktes Casting
Chris King 1.5" Headset
Hope Moto V2 Vented Disk
Shimano XTR Krankset
Heidy Chainguide
Hope Pro II Naben
Mavic 721 Felgen
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,3" Freeride
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 30,0x410mm, uncut
Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau
Selle Italia SLR XP
Race Face Diablous Lenker 710mm, uncut
ODI Lockon Griffe
SRAM XO Trigger 
SRAM XO Schaltwerk Carbon Shortcage
SRAM PC 991 PowerLink Kette
SRAM PG 990 Kassette
Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedale

16,7 Kilo, wenn die Waage jetzt stimmt.


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ok, wenn hier jetzt Updates gebracht werden, bringe ich auch eins
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da sach ich ´mal:





oder noch ästhetischer:


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juni 2008)

alle kommen mit "updats" 
(nur ich nicht)  

* bennyhel schön ! 
* Big Jim schön !  
* Tom$  super ! 
* CaLgOn  schön ! 
* JOHN-DOE traumhaft !


----------



## Der_Graf (16. Juni 2008)

sou ich hab jetz auch mal ein kleines update [vorbau]


----------



## Omegar (16. Juni 2008)

Gewicht... ich hab es seit langem nicht gewogen. war aber bei 18,6 beim letzten mal.
Um Gewicht an den Pedalen zu sparen musst du dich mal im BMX-bereich umschauen. Ich bin beim Kumpel letztens Odysey Plastik-Pedale gefahren und endgegen meinen erwartungen sind die dinger echt geil. Super Griff obwohl keine wechselbaren Pins und super leicht (Ich glaube so zwischen 300 und 350g).
Was bei Steinkontakt passiert ist abzuwarten, aber so gut wie alle BMX-Pros die ich in Berlin so seh fahren die Teile... und die bomben sich ordentlich auf den Beton.
Das Geilste kommt noch: die Dinger von Odysey kosten gerade mal 13 Eur.
>>>> einfach mal kaufen und ausprobieren<<<<
Wenn sie nicht halten.... Scheiß drauf
Ich probiere das in ein, zwei wochen aus.

PS: Das ist nur eine Idee. Alle die jetzt sagen wollen: "Ich schraub doch keinen Plastikscheiß ans Nicolai!" sollen das ruhig für sich tun. Ich probiere es und werde Berichten!


----------



## Der_Graf (17. Juni 2008)

bin gespannt


----------



## schmiddio (17. Juni 2008)

@bobtailoner : wer kann mir denn mal nen paar gute pedale empfehlen???

also ich kann dir die Sudpin III von Nc17 nahe legen, bin echt zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab jetzt die gleichen 5050 XX wie der John-Doe und muss sagen, dass die echt klasse sind. Klasse Optik, robust Verarbeitet, gute Lagerung und mit den Madenschrauben ein Mördergrip.


----------



## bobtailoner (17. Juni 2008)

@schmiddio....hab die nc-17 bestellt....müssten morgen kommen, dann gibts auch mal nen foto vom bike 

hat jemand eigentlsich schonmal den rock shox vivid 5.1 getestet?
ist das wohl eine verbesserung im vergleich zum fox dhx 5.0?
überlege mir das gute stück zu besorgen?!


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @schmiddio....hab die nc-17 bestellt....müssten morgen kommen, dann gibts auch mal nen foto vom bike
> 
> hat jemand eigentlsich schonmal den rock shox vivid 5.1 getestet?
> ist das wohl eine verbesserung im vergleich zum fox dhx 5.0?
> überlege mir das gute stück zu besorgen?!



Daniel
 Meister-Dieter hat sich einen rock shox vivid bestellt...


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2008)

@khujand:ja sehr fein.....dann werd ich dem herrn doch mal ne mail schreiben...
und arthur nochmal vielen dankl für den tip zum ufo...das ding ridet wie die hölle.....gerad mit der neuen gabel... in kombi mit dem anderen dämpfer verspreche ich mir ein perfektes set-up!


----------



## Omegar (18. Juni 2008)

Endlich wieder Fahrbereit::::::









Der Antrieb wird noch ausgetauscht.... Aber ansonsten erstmal 'fertig'


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juni 2008)

was war den damit ? 
 BIKE ist absolut Top ,-u. die farbe erst!


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2008)

Sehr schönes UFO ! Die Farbe ist megageil !


----------



## publicenemy (18. Juni 2008)

auf der einen seite steht ata auf der andern rc 3?  MHHH? VERSTEH ICH NED!


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2008)

Die Gabel ist eine 66 ATA. RC3 sind ein Teil der Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (18. Juni 2008)

ahhh danke


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Juni 2008)

sehr sehr schönes ufo....die 66 passt absolut genial rein und die farbe is der hammer!!!


----------



## schmiddio (18. Juni 2008)

ich kann mich einfach nicht an den ufo's satt sehen... 

@bobtailoner
mit den pedalen wirst du viel spass haben,die sind astrein verarbeitet, bieten suuuper grip und machen zudem noch en schlancken fuß... 

@Omegar
Was war denn mit deinem ufo?
deine farbkombie find ich  

@KAHUJAND
wann machen wir denn mal wieder die halde unsicher?

is zwar en altes bild von meiner untertasse,is ja auch schurtz


----------



## Omegar (19. Juni 2008)

Wie sich einige noch erinnern werden war eigendlich mal ne RS Totem 2-Step verbaut... und als RS die gabel endlich zurückgenommen hat (ächm! nach fast einem Jahr auf solo air) und ich mein Geld wiedergesehen hab, gabs noch ne neue Gabel... Die war dann wegen Buchsenspiel 2-mal eingeschickt (2 1/2 Monate). so und jetzt ist alles supie. Die Gabel hat immernoch nen bißchen spiel, ist aber 'normal' bei den ATA-Modellen... lat Cosmic. Sollte noch was sein oder mal wieder was sein an der Gabel gibt es eh das Geld zurück und dann kommt ne RC3 rein. Aber ich möchte den Teufel jetzt nicht an die Wand malen. Ne, jetzt ist alles wieder top! 
Die Kefü wird noch gegen einen schicken Eigenbau getauscht und nen XT-Shadow kommt auch noch rann... das hat aber noch nen Monat Zeit.
Und ja, die Farbe ist der Hammer, vor allem da jetzt endlich die gabel zum Rest passt... einziges Problem: Buntes alu passt nicht so recht. Vor allem Rot nicht... aber EGAL. Es macht Spaß!!!


----------



## GM210 (21. Juni 2008)

Superschicke bikes hier im thread. Ich fahr leider kein Nicolai würde aber gern wissen, ob dieses absolut geile Grün vom Ufo eine Standard RAL-Farbe ist oder ein Sonderfarbton? Weiterhin viel Spass mit Euren bikes und über eine Antwort würd ich mich sehr  freuen. 
Gruss, Basti


----------



## c_w (21. Juni 2008)

dat kawasaki grün? ist keine RAL farbe, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Juni 2008)

das ist nicht Kawa grün !

Das heißt so weit ich weiß bei Nicolai, Kryptonite green und wird gemischt.


----------



## GM210 (21. Juni 2008)

Danke Jungs. Das wäre auch zu schön gewesen. Noch steht das Pulvern eh nicht an.


----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

sehr geile Farbe und noch geileres Bike


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juni 2008)

Was meint ihr passt besser zu mir und meinem Ufo...Boxxer oder 888?

Ich fahre an unseren Local Spots leichten DH, jedoch dieses Jahr auch einige IXS Rennen und möchte eigentlich auch im Bereich DH bleiben. Im Moment tendiere ich zu Boxxer Race, da die ja auch echt günstig ist. Was meint ihr? Passt die Boxxer?


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe eigentlich den gleichen Einsatzbereich wie du und bin mit der Boxxer race komplett zufrieden


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juni 2008)

Mhmm...stimmt. Boxxer sieht echt gut aus im Ufo. Aber hohe Brücke ist Pflicht oder?


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Juni 2008)

Kommt auf den Steuersatz an, ich habe Nicolai Reduzierhülsen+Chris King NoThreat, das baut extrem hoch. Mit nem normalen Reducer Steuersatz sollte es eigentlich passen, sieht man ja auch am Bike vom John-Doe


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hab Reduzierhülsen und Hope Steuersatz...bräuchte dann wahrschl auch die hohe oder?


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Juni 2008)

Du musst mal messen, wie hoch Steuersatz+Reduzierhülsen+Steuerrohr zusammen sind, ich denke aber, dass der Hope flacher ist als ein Chris King (rein Optisch betrachtet, habe auf der Hope Seite auch nix dazu gefunden, nur die Einpresstiefe).

[Edit]: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, steht auf der Hope Seite 28mm Einbauhöhe und bei Chris King 31,4 mm. Das sollte eigentlich ausreichen, bei mir haben auch nur 1-2mm gefehlt.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Juni 2008)

Mein Steuerrohr ist inkl. Reduzierhülsen und Steuersatzschalen exakt 15,6cm hoch. Gibts da ein Maß ab wann man die Hohe Brücke braucht?h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (22. Juni 2008)

Im Manual steht, dass man bis 150mm ne flache Brücke verwenden kann, aber ob es wirklich passt oder eben nicht, kann man eigentlich nur testen. Wenn man ne Boxxer kauft ist eigentlich immer ne flache Brücke dabei und es gibt immer Leute, die flach gegen hoch oder eben umgekehrt tauschen wollen. Beim John-Doe passt es:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Juni 2008)

Jap bei mir hat aber auch die Kombo: Nicolai Reducer, Chris King 11/8" NoThreadSet gepasst, zwar knapp aber ok.

Jetzt mit dem Chris King in 1.5" passt alles easy die Standrohre schauen oben noch locker 5-6mm raus 

Die hohe Brücke ist auch brutal hässlich


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Juni 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Die hohe Brücke ist auch brutal hässlich


----------



## Wheelsiderider (23. Juni 2008)

Ok...werde das dann mal probieren. 

Aber gab es nicht auch mal Medium gekröpfte Brücken für oben?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Juni 2008)

>Im Manual steht, dass man bis 150mm ne flache Brücke verwenden kann, aber ob es wirklich passt oder eben nicht, kann man eigentlich nur testen. Wenn man ne Boxxer kauft ist eigentlich immer ne flache Brücke dabei und es gibt immer Leute, die flach gegen hoch oder eben umgekehrt tauschen wollen.<
Also,was ich beim Kauf so gesehen hab, gibt es erfahrungsgemäß meist nur hohe Brücken bei den Boxxern dazu,außer bei der ride mit u-turn!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

Gibts eigentlich 2 oder 3 verschiedene Brücken ? Ich meine, ich hätte irgendwo auch eine ganz flache gesehen.
Die hier kommt demnächst auch für die Boxxer:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Juni 2008)

schaut gut aus, gibt es dazu auch die untere Brücke oder einen Link ich kann den Hersteller nicht entziffern


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Juni 2008)

das bike von john doe ist das beste wa sich hier im forum je sah


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

@John-Doe: hier:  http://persistcomponents.com
Bisher nur für Fox 40. Bald soll eine für Boxxer kommen. Kosten: 170 Pfund incl. weltweitem Versand. Ich hab mit denen gemailt, sind supernett. Man könnte ja mal anfragen, wann das Boxxer Teil fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. Juni 2008)

Hier nun mal ein paar Shots von meinem Ufo, dass nun endlich fertig ist:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @John-Doe: hier:  http://persistcomponents.com
> Bisher nur für Fox 40. Bald soll eine für Boxxer kommen. Kosten: 170 Pfund incl. weltweitem Versand. Ich hab mit denen gemailt, sind supernett. Man könnte ja mal anfragen, wann das Boxxer Teil fertig ist.



danke


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Juni 2008)

@wheelssiderider:
sehr sehr schönes ufo. optik kommt mit der 888 echt genial rüber!
dann mosh mal weiter so!

meins ist auch fertig..warte nur nioch auf KeFü und vorbau, dann kommen auch mal nen paar pics.....


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2008)

@Weelsiderider: Geile Kiste !


----------



## Condor (1. Juli 2008)

jop wheelsiderider, hast Du echt schön aufgebaut. Von der Funktion her sehr vernünftig und das Aussehen stimmt auch.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das bike von john doe ist das beste wa sich hier im forum je sah



ALTER !!, jetzt verarscht Du mich aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall das beste Nicolai !


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2008)

morsche,

ich baue gerade meine gelbe untertasse um und suche eine geeignete kettenführung. die auswahl ist ja recht groß, daher wollte ich fragen, was ihr so verbaut habt. auf große fummelaktionen habe ich nicht so recht lust, daher suche ich etwas, was passt und hält. der preis ist mir (fast) egal.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. Juli 2008)

e13 lg1 geile optik, bombenquali und geräuschloser lauf.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2008)

Word !


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2008)

merci vielmals... heidy wurde noch ins rennen geschickt. eine von den beiden wirds wohl werden....


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2008)

Frag mal JOHN-DOE, die Heidy paßt wohl nicht ohne weiteres.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Juli 2008)

richtig, einfach mal die Forensuche bemühen


----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2008)

...ok, danke. das spart mir die bastelei.....  dann schaue ich mir mal die e13 genauer an.


----------



## Tom$ (2. Juli 2008)

die e13 passt aber auch nicht ohne weiteres...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Juli 2008)

HAHA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (2. Juli 2008)




----------



## oldrizzo (2. Juli 2008)

...na dann eben doch basteln.


----------



## RoughBomber (4. Juli 2008)

Nachdem ich in Willingen mit jemandem gesprochen habe und der mir die Risse in seinem Ufo gezeigt hatte hab ich bei meinem auch mal genauer hingeguckt und auch Risse, sowohl im Hauptrahmen als auch im Hinterbau gefunden...habs gestern zur Garantie weggebracht und Kalle hat mir zugesichert das ich das bis zu meinem Roadtrip am 20.7 wieder habe...Ich hoffe er hält Wort...sonst wär das der übelste Abschiss für mich...naja...die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Juli 2008)

ein bisschen ot:

grüße an die ufos von hd-freeride. 4 fahrer. 3 bikes!

viel spaß mit dem vivid!


----------



## CaLgOn (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Ufo ST Fahrer! 
Mir ist in letzter Zeit immer häufiger aufgefallen, dass die Lagerklemmung am Hauptlager sich lockert, also die Schrauben locker werden und dadurch der Hinterbau schief wird. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass sogar eine der Klemmschrauben gerissen ist Der Hinterbau war natürlich total locker. Ich bin eigentlich überhaupt kein Mosher und fahre keine riesen Drops, nur ganz locker Freeride und Downhill, aber eben auch keine Rennen und auch nicht im Renntempo. Jetzt meine Frage, hatte schonmal jemand das Problem? Ist die Lagerklemmung unterdimensioniert? Oder hab ich einfach Pech gehabt?
Mich nervt das ganze ziemlich, da ich die Schrauben wirklich alle 100Km nachziehen muss (geschätzt)


----------



## oldrizzo (6. Juli 2008)

...frag mich nicht wo, aber es gab mal einen beitrag von falco zu diesem thema. ich habe mir bei nicolai härtere schrauben geordert.... die waren einen tag später da. schrauben eingesetzt - keine probleme!

edit: hier die url: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302129&highlight=schrauben+ufo-st


----------



## CaLgOn (6. Juli 2008)

Ahh vielen Dank!

Edit: Werde den Rahmen, nachdem die Schrauben getauscht sind, aber wohl verkaufen. Also wenn jemand ein ufo ST haben will, ich hab eins zu verkaufen  1 jahr alt, im guten Zustand und mit DHX 5.0, evtl auch mit Saint Kurbel


----------



## punkt (7. Juli 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank!
> 
> Edit: Werde den Rahmen, nachdem die Schrauben getauscht sind, aber wohl verkaufen. Also wenn jemand ein ufo ST haben will, ich hab eins zu verkaufen  1 jahr alt, im guten Zustand und mit DHX 5.0, evtl auch mit Saint Kurbel



ist wohl wirklich besser so


----------



## oldrizzo (7. Juli 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> ist wohl wirklich besser so



...kannst du das etwas näher erläutern und uns an deiner weisheit teilhaben lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juli 2008)

an alle die immer noch UFO fahren

"wir werden alle sterben"


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Juli 2008)

aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh...alle werden sterben


----------



## punkt (8. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...kannst du das etwas näher erläutern und uns an deiner weisheit teilhaben lassen?



1. ich hab den rahmen gesehen und auch die fehler, die er hat
2. hat er nicht erst seit gestern probleme mit dem teil
3. ich weiß wie er fährt und sein fahrstil passt einfach nicht zu diesem rahmen, bzw der rahmen ist einfach nicht für solche belastungen ausgelegt


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> 1. ich hab den rahmen gesehen und auch die fehler, die er hat
> 2. hat er nicht erst seit gestern probleme mit dem teil
> 3. ich weiß wie er fährt und sein fahrstil passt einfach nicht zu diesem rahmen, bzw der rahmen ist einfach nicht für solche belastungen ausgelegt





danke für die erläuterung.

ride on!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2008)

ich kann dann wohl zaubern, bei meinem Gewicht lass ich es ganz gut krachen mit dem Ufo und da ist noch alles ganz  seit Januar 07 im Einsatz


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Juli 2008)

ich geb john-doe absolut recht....ich bin auch kein fliegengewicht und denke das ufo lässt sich optimal abstimmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es trotzdem verständlich, dass man seinem Material nicht mehr vertraut, wenn so etwas passiert. Beste Firma der Welt hin oder her.


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Juli 2008)

nun ja, beste firma der welt lassen wir mal so dahin gestellt. aber verstehen kann ich es wohl auch, dass das vertrauen ein wenig schwindet wenn man solche erfahrungen gemacht hat, jedoch sollte man das halt niocht verallgemeinern....kann leider wohl bei jedem rahmen passieren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2008)

wir reden hier auch über Schrauben, die Cents kosten und die so nur eine gewisse Zeit verbaut wurden



CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ahh vielen Dank!
> 
> Edit: Werde den Rahmen, nachdem die Schrauben getauscht sind, aber wohl verkaufen.



zumal es hier einen extra Thread, gibt in dem der Falco auf dieses Problem, und die Lösung ( sich bei Nicolai melden und Schrauben geschickt bekommen ) hinweißt

das ab und an auch bei Nicolai ein Rahmen kaputt geht ist klar, das es Leute gibt die alles kaputt bekommen ist auch klar 

Bei mir ist jedenfalls der Rahmen das Teil wegen dem ich mir die wenigsten Sorgen mache


----------



## CaLgOn (8. Juli 2008)

Is ja jetzt auch gut, der Rahmen ist ja auch geil und ich verkaufe ihn auch bestimmt nicht nur wegen der Sache mit den Schrauben. Ich will halt mal was neues und wollte auf keinen Fall hier ne Disskusion los treten


----------



## punkt (8. Juli 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich will halt mal was neues und wollte auf keinen Fall hier ne Disskusion los treten



in diesem thread hier mit einigen hardcore fans ist das nicht so einfach


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2008)

wir wissen halt was gut ist, sonst würde wir ja Richi fahren 

hat Richi kein Unterforum oder warum stänkerst Du hier bei uns rum ?


----------



## punkt (8. Juli 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> hat Richi kein Unterforum oder warum stänkerst Du hier bei uns rum ?



doch, aber da gibts nix zu meckern und die schrauben halten auch


----------



## Zero90 (8. Juli 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich kann dann wohl zaubern, bei meinem Gewicht lass ich es ganz gut krachen mit dem Ufo und da ist noch alles ganz  seit Januar 07 im Einsatz



Nur Komisch das du die meiste Zeit nich fahren konntes. 

Hab vorgestern den Rahmen auch angeshen. Der hinterbau schleift am sitzdom und das hr am Hinterbau.

Und zum Thema Richi.

Ich kann kein Wirklichen Unterschied zwischen dem Ufo St und dem Balrog Rahmen finden ! Es sind beide Eingelenker, nur das Richi ne bessere Verarbeitung hatt und im Preis 1000mal Besser ist und bei der Funktion


----------



## oldrizzo (8. Juli 2008)

Zero90 schrieb:


> Der Sitztdoom schleift am Hauptrahmen wenn er einfedert.



uiuiui.... ich glaube, da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2008)

Zero90 schrieb:


> Nur Komisch das du die meiste Zeit nich fahren konntes.



woher Du wissen willst wie viel ich wann fahren kann, gefahren bin oder auch nicht ?

Selten so eine anmaßenden ******* gelesen 

ich fahre mit einem Bein mehr als die meisten User hier mit zweien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (8. Juli 2008)

Zero90 schrieb:


> Nur Komisch das du die meiste Zeit nich fahren konntes.
> 
> Hab vorgestern den Rahmen auch angeshen. Der hinterbau schleift am sitzdom und das hr am Hinterbau.
> 
> ...



Selten so was dummes gelesen!


----------



## Big Jim (8. Juli 2008)

Nichts gegen Zero90 aber bist du schonmal UFO gefahren?? Wenn ja dann würdest du nicht sagen das das UFO schlecht verarbeitet wäre. Und vom Fahrgefühl ist das UFO mit sicherheit um eineiges besser als dein **** Richi. Und wo kannst du bitte keinen Unterschied erkennen???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2008)

das ist bestimmt nur ein Second von jemanden hier, schau mal in sein Profil


----------



## CaLgOn (8. Juli 2008)

Man man man...Was eine Sinnlose Disskusion 
Ich halte mich da raus, ich kann mich weder über die Verarbeitung des Ufos, noch über Nicolai oder die Performance des Rahmens beschweren. Das mit den Schrauben ist auch ein kleineres Problem, darf/sollte nicht passieren, ist nunmal passiert, macht den Rahmen aber nicht schlechter. Ich verkaufe den Rahmen auch nicht aus diesem Grund, oder irgendeinem der von zero90 genannten Gründe, sondern einfach, weil ich was neues haben möchte. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass der Rahmen nicht zu mir passt und das liegt wohl an mir.


----------



## punkt (8. Juli 2008)

Big Jim schrieb:


> Und vom Fahrgefühl ist das UFO mit sicherheit um eineiges besser als dein **** Richi. Und wo kannst du bitte keinen Unterschied erkennen???


das richi gehört mir und nicht ihm!! ansonsten bist du sicher beide rahmen ausgiebig gefahren, um das beurteilen zu können...kannst dir aber mal beide rahmen und vor allem die geos anschauen, dann wirst du vielleicht sehen wo es unterschiede gibt und welcher natur diese sind.
ansonsten kannst du hier auch ganz sicher nicht festlegen, welcher der beiden rahmen "besser" ist. nicolai geht halt einen anderen weg als richi. welche firma besser ist, liegt im auge des betrachters. dabei steht außer frage, dass beide erstklassige produkte und service anbieten, also was sollen solche kommentare??




JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das ist bestimmt nur ein Second von jemanden hier, schau mal in sein Profil


lass uns an deiner weisheit teilhaben




CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe den Rahmen auch nicht aus diesem Grund, oder irgendeinem der von zero90 genannten Gründe, sondern einfach, weil ich was neues haben möchte. Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, dass der Rahmen nicht zu mir passt und das liegt wohl an mir.


genau das hab ich ja geschrieben und damit sollte diese disskussion eigentlich auch beendet werden.


----------



## guru39 (9. Juli 2008)

Sorry, was ich hier lese ist Kindergartenniveau 

meint ihr das echt ernst, oder ist das nur Spaß


----------



## CaLgOn (9. Juli 2008)

Stockernst!


----------



## Zero90 (9. Juli 2008)

Big Jim schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Zero90 aber bist du schonmal UFO gefahren?? Wenn ja dann würdest du nicht sagen das das UFO schlecht verarbeitet wäre. Und vom Fahrgefühl ist das UFO mit sicherheit um eineiges besser als dein **** Richi. Und wo kannst du bitte keinen Unterschied erkennen??? Nimmst du Drogen???



1 Ich fahr kein Richi
2 Ja bin auch schon ein Ufo gefahren und nicht nur eins 
3 Ich nehme Keine Drgoen
4 Bist du einb Richi mal gefahren oder warum schreibst du das es ******** ist ?

Ich hab nicht geschrieben das der Ufo-St ******** ist. Hab auch nicht geschrieben das die Firma Nicolai ******** ist sonst hätte ich nicht nach einem Sponsoring gefragt nur ich hab keine Zeit um Rennen zu Fahren.Und es gibt ja Schöne Räder"Rahmen" von Nicolai z.b. Nucleon Tst Evo. Ich hab auch schon viele schöne Ufo St hier gesehen.

@John 

Was ist mit mit meinem Profile ?

Für mich ist die Diskusion vorbei.

Wollte mit dem Beitrag eigentlich sagen das es eigentlich schade ist das für ein 1500,- Rahmen solche Fehler passieren bei einer Profesionellen Firma .

Mfg


----------



## Big Jim (9. Juli 2008)

An Zero 90: Das mit den Drogen nehemen tut mir leid. Und ich hab mich verlesen das das Richi von dir ist. Jo aber fehler können jeder guten Firma passieren!!! Das stimmt. Ich persönlich hatte nie Probleme mit mienem UFO. Der einzige Nachteil den ich so kenne vom UFO ist das Gewicht finde ich jedenfalls. Trotzdem ist das Teil sau agil und geil zu fahren!!!!

Und an Punkt: Jo ich bin das Balrog schonmal gefahren und fand es vom fahren her einfach nur komisch.... Weiß nich warum aber is halt so. Bin damit aber nur 2 mal kurz gefahren hab mich aber nich drauf wohlgefühlt.

Dachte aber trotzdem nicht das überhaupt irgend jemand auf die ******* einsteigt die ich hier schreibe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (9. Juli 2008)

um diesen thread mal wieder mit sinnvollen inhalten anzureichern frage ich mal in die runde. weiss jemand ob die MRP G2 ans ufo passt? mit der e.thirteen gibts ja probleme und die sehen ziehmlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## Big Jim (9. Juli 2008)

Ne weiß ich nicht.. Es gibt nur so ziemlich mit jeder Kettenführung probleme die man ans UFO schrauben will. Auch so ein Nachteil..... Die Truvativ Boxguide hat bei mir aber ohne Probleme gepasst. Aber ich will mir auch bald ne neue holen weiß aber ncih welche. Mal Schauen


----------



## Elfriede (9. Juli 2008)

Big Jim schrieb:


> Ne weiß ich nicht.. Es gibt nur so ziemlich mit jeder Kettenführung probleme die man ans UFO schrauben will. Auch so ein Nachteil..... Die Truvativ Boxguide hat bei mir aber ohne Probleme gepasst. Aber ich will mir auch bald ne neue holen weiß aber ncih welche. Mal Schauen



Vielleicht ist ja die Free Solo von www.77designz.com das Richtige.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2008)

..ich habe mir jetzt die e13 lg1 bestellt, nachdem ich mir bei einem anderen untertassen-fahrer angeschaut habe, wie er diese montiert hat.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juli 2008)

Dass es verschiedene Kettenführungsdesigns gibt, ignorieren so gut wie alle Rahmenhersteller geflissentlich. Den Ärger mit Bohrer, Feile etc. hat wie immer der Kunde.
Ist bei Nicolai auch nicht anders. Dass Truvativ wenigstens paßt, ist ja schon was. Aber die sind ja auch Sponsor.


----------



## Big Jim (9. Juli 2008)

Die Boxguide passt aber auhc nicht hundert pro. Leider. Ich hatte aber zum gkück nur Aärger mit der Führungsrolle die zu weit außen war. Spacer hinter der Rolle weggenommen Problem gelöst. Allerdings dreht sich die Rolle jetz nicht mehr mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabes (9. Juli 2008)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ..ich habe mir jetzt die e13 lg1 bestellt, nachdem ich mir bei einem anderen untertassen-fahrer angeschaut habe, wie er diese montiert hat.



das war bei mir...wenn ich mal zeit finde kann ich ein paar fotos machen und ne kleine anleitung dazu schreiben.is kein großes ding und funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Juli 2008)

hey,
meld mich auch mal wieder zu wort. also das thema kettenführung ist echt nen horror, aber das ist ja bei jedem rahmen so...ich hatte auch erst die boxguide dran und die montage war recht easy...hat auch super funktioniert soweit..nun bin ich auf die mrp g2 umgestigen...(ein traum das teil).....aber das gute stück an den rahmen zu bekommen war echt ein horror!
ansonsten kann ich die g2 nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## ON AIR (9. Juli 2008)

Wie wärs den mit einer Race Face Kefü?Bei mir passt und funktioniert sie perfekt am Ufo!


----------



## Omegar (10. Juli 2008)

Race Face ist einfach zu schwer. Ich überlege gerade bei der MRP System 3 oder 2. hat die irgendwer mal am UFO gehabt? Die System3 müsste ja vom design eigendlich passen...

(Zu dem Kindergartengequatsch da oben: tauscht doch eure Nummern aus und klärt so etwas am Telefon... und wenn das nicht reicht kann man sich immernoch treffen... Ich denke das in einem Thread von einem RAHMEN solcherlei kram nichts zu suchen hat und dieser kram einfach jeden abschreckt, der das hier liest und sich vieleicht ein UFO kaufen möchte! ------- Der Fahrer und dessen Eigenschaften sagen nichts über den Rahmen aus!!!)


----------



## Macross (10. Juli 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> hey,
> meld mich auch mal wieder zu wort. also das thema kettenführung ist echt nen horror, aber das ist ja bei jedem rahmen so...ich hatte auch erst die boxguide dran und die montage war recht easy...hat auch super funktioniert soweit..nun bin ich auf die mrp g2 umgestigen...(ein traum das teil).....aber das gute stück an den rahmen zu bekommen war echt ein horror!
> ansonsten kann ich die g2 nur empfehlen!!!



Hey magst du mir vielleicht 1-2 fotos schicken bzw mir sagen worauf ich achten muß?


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Juli 2008)

kann dir gerne die tage mal nen paar bilder machen....bin aber noch nen bissl unterwegs und hab das ufo nicht mit


----------



## Tom$ (10. Juli 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> kann dir gerne die tage mal nen paar bilder machen....bin aber noch nen bissl unterwegs und hab das ufo nicht mit



könntest du sie dann auch bitte hier reinstellen, wäre echt super von dir!


----------



## RoughBomber (11. Juli 2008)

Ich find das Ufo vom fahr und flugverhalten her sehr geil, sonst würd ichs nicht weiter fahren, ärgerlich ist nur, dass das nicht wirklich zu halten scheint, ich bekomm jetzt den dritten Hinterbau und den zweiten Hauptrahmen, und ne schraube von der Lagerklemmung ist mir au schon ´gebrochen...natürlich grade wo ich oben aufm Berg angekommen war... Also Kalle hat mir versichert das beim 2009ner Modell die bereiche Nachgebessert wurden die bei mir aufgegeben haben...also laß ich den Kopf nich hängen und hab weiterhin spaß mit meinem UFO ST wenn ich es denn wieder bekomme...mal sehn obs den jetzt kommenden Roadtrip durch Bischopfmais, Levingnio, Saalbach und Gardasee unbeschadet übersteht...ich werde berichten wenn ich wieder da bin...


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Juli 2008)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> Ich find das Ufo vom fahr und flugverhalten her sehr geil, sonst würd ichs nicht weiter fahren, ärgerlich ist nur, dass das nicht wirklich zu halten scheint, ich bekomm jetzt den dritten Hinterbau und den zweiten Hauptrahmen, und ne schraube von der Lagerklemmung ist mir au schon ´gebrochen...natürlich grade wo ich oben aufm Berg angekommen war... Also Kalle hat mir versichert das beim 2009ner Modell die bereiche Nachgebessert wurden die bei mir aufgegeben haben...also laß ich den Kopf nich hängen und hab weiterhin spaß mit meinem UFO ST wenn ich es denn wieder bekomme...mal sehn obs den jetzt kommenden Roadtrip durch Bischopfmais, Levingnio, Saalbach und Gardasee unbeschadet übersteht...ich werde berichten wenn ich wieder da bin...



echt  
was machst du nur damit ??? 

(seltsam wie manche nur deher/dahin moshen)


----------



## san_andreas (14. Juli 2008)

"RoughBomber", das spricht doch Bände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2008)

RoughBomber kennen wir doch von Vondertown, das ist der Typ der mein UFO mal probefahren wollte, KHUJAND wird sich erinnern  zu der Zeit hatte er sein UFO auch schon geschrottet


----------



## Jocka79 (14. Juli 2008)

Versteh das auch alles nicht!
Kenne genug Leute die ein UFO St fahren und es auch nicht gut behandeln und nix ist da im   
Arsch!
Meins funzt auch schon seit 2 jahren ohne Probleme!
Vielleicht sollte er mal sein Fahrstiel überdenken!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2008)

er mosht halt *schulterzuck*


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2008)

hat man nicht ein ufo um eben nicht mehr seinen fahrstil überdenken zu müssen? denke auch über die anschaffung eines ufo st nach... gegenspieler wäre noch ein helius st.

auf jedenfall koi-camo... was ne geile mischung.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat man nicht ein ufo um eben nicht mehr seinen fahrstil überdenken zu müssen?



Stimmt schon  aber man kann z.B. drei Meter tief droppen und man kann 3 Meter tief droppen.

Bei dem einem ist es Soft und smooth und fast nichts zu hören.
Bei dem anderen knallt und kracht es wie Sau weil er flockig im Flat einschlägt und stolz sagt das müsse eben so sein


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Juli 2008)

mt dem st kann man noch bergauffahren oder nicht? rohloff möglich?


----------



## Pilatus (14. Juli 2008)

rohloff nicht möglich weil steckachse.
wurde eher zum bergabscheppern entwickelt. wenn du ernsthaft den berg hochkommen willst nimm ein helius ST


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2008)

ich weiß nicht ob Du das kannst 

Aber generell geht das je nach Aufbau auch ganz gut Bergauf, so richtig spaßig ist aber die andere Richtung


----------



## Freerider85 (15. Juli 2008)

@ kroiterfee
Ich hab n Helius St als Freerider aufgebaut, Saugeil die Moppe.
Vor allem uphill-tauglich aufgebaut, dank SL1 ATA. Gardasee bis jetzt überall hoch gekommen, und absolut bikeparktauglich!
Kannst ja mal anschaun http://77.37.14.76/hase/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2008)

Freerider85 schrieb:


> @ kroiterfee
> Ich hab n Helius St als Freerider aufgebaut, Saugeil die Moppe.
> Vor allem uphill-tauglich aufgebaut, dank SL1 ATA. Gardasee bis jetzt überall hoch gekommen, und absolut bikeparktauglich!
> Kannst ja mal anschaun http://77.37.14.76/hase/



^^ausserfrage^^
jedoch "formschöner" ist ein UFO-ST alle male.


----------



## Big Jim (15. Juli 2008)

Da geb ich dem KHUJAND recht!!!!! Das UFO hat einfach eine sehr schöne Form!!!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2008)

ich hab von fullies keine ahnung. wo ist der grosse unterschied zwischen eingelenker und 4-gelenker?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juli 2008)

in der Anzahl der zu wechselnden Lager ?


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2008)

verschleiss mal außen vor gelassen. fährt sich das anders?


----------



## Jocka79 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich finde den Eingelenker verspielter!
Bin ja schon beide Räder gefahren und muss sagen das ich mehr spaß mit dem Ufo hatte...
Außerdem hast du beim Ufo mehr Platz weil das Sitzrohr wesentlich niedrieger ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juli 2008)

*Antriebsschwinge*
|
Das Tretlager befindet sich im Hinterbau und nicht im Hauptrahmen. Der DÃ¤mpfer (Stahl- oder Luftfederbein) liegt im Zentrum des Rahmens. Diese Konstruktion findet vorwiegend bei billigen in GroÃserie hergestellter Massenware (Baumarktrad) Verwendung. Bei heutigen QualitÃ¤tsfahrrÃ¤dern werden andere Systeme verwendet. Eine Ausnahme davon bildet jedoch das i-Drive von [[GT Bicycles]], bei dem die negativen Eigenschaften durch Verwendung eines Exzenters ausgeglichen werden.
|
kreisfÃ¶rmig
|
*leicht
*einfach zu warten
*wenige Lager
*keine EinflÃ¼sse der Federung auf den Antrieb
|
*wippt sehr stark
*stark verhÃ¤rtete Federung wenn stehend gefahren wird
|
Gary Fisher, [[GT Bicycles|GT]] i-Drive System
|-
| *Eingelenker*
|
Am meisten verbreitetes System; arbeitet wie die Antriebsschwinge mit nur einem Gelenk mit dem Unterschied, dass beim Eingelenker das Tretlager am Hauptrahmen angebracht ist und nicht an der Schwinge.
|
kreisfÃ¶rmig
|
*leicht
*einfach zu warten
*preisgÃ¼nstig
*sehr stabil durch einteilige Schwinge
|
*schlechtes Ansprechverhalten (alte Systeme)
*neigt zum Wippen (kann verhindert werden durch Einsatz eines DÃ¤mpfers mit Plattform-DÃ¤mpfung)
*PedalrÃ¼ckschlag beim Einfedern bei hohem Drehpunkt, bei idealem Drehpunkt kein spÃ¼hrbarer PedalrÃ¼ckschlag
*z.T. hohe QuerkrÃ¤fte und dadurch Defekte am DÃ¤mpfer
*VerhÃ¤rtung der [[Federgabel|Federung]] beim Treten
|
Bergamont Big Air, [[Cannondale]] Prophet
|-
|*Mehrgelenker* (richtiger: Eingelenker mit mehrgelenkiger AbstÃ¼tzung)
|
HÃ¤ufig mit dem Viergelenker verwechselt. Funktioniert wie ein Eingelenker da sich das Gelenk an der Kettenstrebe nicht, wie beim Viergelenker, vor dem Ausfallende befindet (sog. [[Horst-Link]]), sondern oberhalb.
|
kreisfÃ¶rmig
|
*steif
*keine seitliche Belastung des Federbeins
|
*schwer
*viele Lager
*neigt zum Wippen
*PedalrÃ¼ckschlag beim Einfedern
|
Rocky Mountain Element, Storck Adrenalin
|-
|*Viergelenker*
|
Wie Mehrgelenker, jedoch mit einem Gelenk an der Kettenstrebe (vor dem Ausfallende), dem sogenannten Horst-Link
|
entlang einer Kurve
|
*relativ wenige AntriebseinflÃ¼sse (bei guter Konstruktion)
*vollaktives System
|
*schwer
*viele Lager
|
[[Specialized]], Nicolai Helius, Liteville 301, Alutech Keiler
|-
|*No-Sag-Viergelenker*
|
Abwandlung des Viergelenker bei dem das Federbein ohne Negativfederweg gefahren wird. Federt der Hinterbau ein wird er durch den Kettenzug sofort wieder auseinander gezogen
|
schrÃ¤g nach hinten oben
|
*kein Wippen selbst im Wiegetritt
|
*viele Lager
*exakte Justierung nÃ¶tig
*KomforteinbuÃen
|
Giant NRS
|-
|*Float Link*
|
Viergelenker, bei dem der DÃ¤mpfer schwimmend zwischen Umlenkhebel und Kettenstrebe angebracht ist.
|
entlang einer Kurve (siehe Viergelenker)
|
*feines Ansprechverhalten
*(relativ) antriebsneutral
|
*viele Lager
*aufwendige Rahmenkonstruktion notwendig
|
Fusion, Trek Fuel Ex (ab 2008)
|-
|*VPP ''âVirtual Pivot Pointâ'*' (Virtueller Drehpunkt)
|
Zwei Gelenke im Tretlagerbereich heben den Hinterbau so an, dass der DÃ¤mpfer sich automatisch in einer antriebsneutralen Position befindet.
|
S-fÃ¶rmig
|
*kaum Wippen beim Pedalieren
|
*leichter PedalrÃ¼ckschlag spÃ¼rbar
|
Santa Cruz, Giant Trance
|-
|*Mono Link*
|
Tretlager liegt zwischen Schwinge und Hauptrahmen auf einem separaten Bauteil. Es ist schwimmend gelagert und bildet eine Mischung aus Antriebsschwinge und Mehrgelenker. Je stÃ¤rker der Fahrer tritt, umso mehr wird der DÃ¤mpfer entlastet.
|
kreisfÃ¶rmig
|
*kein Wippen im Wiegetritt
|
*wenn man nicht auf dem Sattel sitzt, ist die Federung etwas unsensibel
|
Klein, Maverick
|-
|LRS  ''âLow Ratio Suspensionâ'' (Federung mit geringer Ãbersetzung, meist 1:1)
|
Anders als bei den anderen Konstruktionen befindet sich der DÃ¤mpfer nicht vor oder Ã¼ber dem Rad, sondern seitlich daneben unterhalb und parallel zur Sitzstrebe. Der DÃ¤mpfer ist sehr lang und arbeitet mit einem geringen ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis, es gibt AusfÃ¼hrungen mit Horst Link und ohne.
|
geradlinig
|
*antriebsneutral
*vollaktiv
|
*Federweg begrenzt


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2008)

Kroiter
hier mal ein (nicht all zu gut) aufgebautes U-ST in wunschfarbe.


----------



## Jocka79 (15. Juli 2008)

Sieht eh komisch mit der Gebel aus und ich glaube ist Rahmengröße s!
Alles sehr kompackt!


----------



## kroiterfee (15. Juli 2008)

das ist aber kein koi-camo...

ich muss mich erstmal in john does post einlesen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juli 2008)

Jocka79 schrieb:


> Sieht eh komisch mit der Gebel aus und ich glaube ist Rahmengröße s!
> Alles sehr kompackt!




ist grösse S. u. gehört nem mädel... 

(ich sach ja der ges. aufbau ist nicht gelungen)


----------



## eLw00d (16. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage:

Ufo ST in Größe M mit Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer... funktioniert das bei 1,76m Körpergröße, 68kg Gewicht und einer Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn als Front?

Wie schaut´s mit der Sensibilität und der Endprogression aus, bei Verwendung des Vivids ?


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2008)

bekommt jocka seinen rahmen wohl doch los...


----------



## eLw00d (16. Juli 2008)

Exakt! ^^

Farbe ist göttlich und Preis ist gut.

Hab in letzter Zeit überlegt was ich mir so kaufen könnte... SX Trail, Transition Bottlerocket, Helius FR, ... oder halt ein etwas überdimensioniertes UFO-ST.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ufo ST in Größe M mit Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer... funktioniert das bei 1,76m Körpergröße, 68kg Gewicht und einer Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn als Front?
> 
> Wie schaut´s mit der Sensibilität und der Endprogression aus, bei Verwendung des Vivids ?



kommt auf die federhärte beim dämpfer an.

ansonsten gut kombiniert.


----------



## eLw00d (16. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich wollt ich ja was leichteres mit weniger Federweg haben... 
Hatte auchs chonmal ans UFO DS gedacht, aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass viel negatives über den Hinterbau berichtet wird. Kam dann nicht mehr in Frage für mich.


In der 160mm Einstellung am UFO ST benutzt man doch die oberen Löcher am Unterrohr, oder?
Irgendwie reichen die Löcher an der Unterseite des Unterrohrs aber doch garnicht weit genug hoch um die Dämpferaufnahme auch dort zu befestigen. 

edit: Okay, bin grad schon aufgeklärt worden. Federweg wird wo anders eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoughBomber (19. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich in vorherigen Komentaren spot und hohn über mich gelesen hab schreib ich trotzdem! Ihr Flachpfeifen! Hab jetzt nen neues Schokobraunes Ufo...das 2009ner Modell! es hat im Hauptrahmen neue Gussets...vielleicht hälts jetzt...mir würde es fast reichen wenns den Roadtrip übersteht...naja ab Montag bin ich damit am Gardasee unterwegs wenns das nich übersteht kauf ich mir nen Last Herb!!!
Ps: beim ufo halt ichs so wie bei meiner freundin...hart rannehmen ist das Zauberwort


----------



## RoughBomber (19. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hat man nicht ein ufo um eben nicht mehr seinen fahrstil überdenken zu müssen? denke auch über die anschaffung eines ufo st nach... gegenspieler wäre noch ein helius st.
> 
> auf jedenfall koi-camo... was ne geile mischung.
> 
> ...


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Juli 2008)

stell mal ein bild ein von der schokohure


----------



## Omegar (19. Juli 2008)

Mal was anderes: Ich hab an vielen UFOs die Hope Moto V2 gesehen. kann mal jemand ein Bild vom Lenker Reinstellen (bzw. damit ich sehe wie weit der Bremsgriff vom Griff entfernt sein muss). Ich möchte mal sehen wie weit ich die Bremse nach innen schieben muss, damit ich bequem mit einem Finger Bremsen kann. Ich werd die Bremse warscheinlich bald haben, da miene Maguras nun zum dritten mal den Druckpunkt verlieren...

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Big Jim (19. Juli 2008)

@ Omegar: Ich habe ja die Hope an meinem UFO und ohne scheiß hol dir die nich!! Ich hab damit relativ viele Probleme. Die verlieren auhc manchmal den Druckpunkt. Nach dem 2. mal entlüften gehts aber. Und ich muss sagen der Bremshebel ist deutlich zu lang!!!! Die Schelle vom griff ist bei mir 4cm vom griff entfernt und weiter rein kann ich nich. Es gibt kürzere Bremshebel von Hope dir ich mir jetzt bestellt habe. Mal schauen wie es dann wird. Aber wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre würde ich ne Formula The One oder ne Oro Puro oder ne Avid Code nehmen. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst hätte ich mir die Code geholt und Stahflex drangemacht. Ein Kollege von mir von mir hat die dinger auch an seinem Demo der gibt die jetzt auch ab und holt sich ne Formula The One.

Fazit: Geile Optik, relativ unzuverlässig sag ich mal, zu langer Bremshebel, aber gute Bremsleitung aber nich so gut wie bei den Code die ich mal Probe gefahren bin.

Mein guter rat an dich kauf dir die Hope nich ich kenn 3 leute die Probleme mit den dingern haben mich mit eingeschlossen wobei man sagen muss das ich noch die wenigsten Probleme mit den dingern haben.


----------



## Big Jim (19. Juli 2008)

Ach jo und Kompliment an dein UFO. Sexy Optik!!!!!!!!! Geile Farbkombo!!!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2008)

Zum Lenkerbild:




Ich fahre Moto jetzt seit Januar 07, noch nichts dran gemacht außer Beläge wechseln.
Die anderen die die hier fahren haben auch keinen Stress, die Hebel sind schon sehr lang es gibt aber wie Jim schon schrieb einen Einfingerhebel 
Wer lange Abfahrten macht und evtl. sogar etwas schwerer ist, kennt Fadingprobleme nur zu gut, das war bei der Moto nie ein Thema.
Gewicht ist bei einer Bremse meiner Meinung nach eh Nebensache.

Für mich die perfekte Bremse 
P.S. wenn richtig eingefahren, Bremsperformance ohne Ende.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Juli 2008)

hier dann auch mal meins....nen paar kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert


----------



## Big Jim (19. Juli 2008)

@JOHN-DOE: 

Kranke *******!!!! Bei dir sind die Hebel ja noch viel viel viel weiter weg vom griff als bei mir. Schonmal über die kürzeren Hebel nachgedacht?? Ich kann leider nich weiter rein weil ich den Holzfeller fahre. Der hat ja son ne komische Wölbung. Leider... Aber das mit der Bremspower bei der Moto is schon krass, dennoch war die Avid Code heftiger. Ich hab mir sagen lassen das die Avid mit der Zeit sehr an Bremskraft verliert, weiß natürlich nich ob das stimmt. Also ich würde mir die Hope nicht nochmal holen. Meine funktionieren jetzt zwar aber der Hebel ist mir definitiv zu lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2008)

so wie ich es jetzt habe komme ich gut zurecht, die kurzen Hebel würde ich mir höchstens mal aus kosmetischen Gründen holen


----------



## Big Jim (19. Juli 2008)

Ich muss auch mal gucken wie sich das anfühlt mit den kürzeren hebeln. Sehen auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut aus. Aber Hope hat im Moment wieder lieferprobleme. Jetzt warte cih schon 4 Wochen auf die Hebel..... KOTZ!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2008)

und das bestimmt nicht weil die zu langsam produzieren


----------



## bioniconbiker (19. Juli 2008)

@ BIg Jim
versuchs doch mal mit Straitline Bremsgriffen!!! sehen hammer aus und sollen sehr gut funktionieren.

ich fahr die code und muss echt sagen das die echt geil funktioniert. brutale bremskraft und das auch noch nach einem halben jahr (bis jetzt). jedoch werd ich die auch abstoßen, denn ich will unedingt die Formula The One... schon allein aus optischen und gewichts gründen


----------



## Omegar (19. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich das so lese bin ich wieder bei dem selben thema wie immer: Hope Moto V2 oder doch die Gustl.... bei der Gustl sind mir aber die Adapter viiiieeeeel zu teuer... fals mal ne andere Gabel reinkommt (ne fox mit 180mm zB.).
Ich schau mal... wird sich ja bald ziegen.
@John-Doe: Ich finde das aber auch ziemlich heftig weit innen. da kann ich bei meinem Truvativ-lenker vergessen...


----------



## Big Jim (19. Juli 2008)

@bioniconbiker: Die Straitline sehen zwar schon gannz gut aus aber sind auch noch zu lang. Die griffe die Hope rausgebracht hat sind kürzer als die Straitline. Der gesamte Bremsgriff von Hope ist einfach zu groß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (19. Juli 2008)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich in vorherigen Komentaren spot und hohn über mich gelesen hab schreib ich trotzdem! Ihr Flachpfeifen! Hab jetzt nen neues Schokobraunes Ufo...das 2009ner Modell! es hat im Hauptrahmen neue Gussets...vielleicht hälts jetzt...mir würde es fast reichen wenns den Roadtrip übersteht...naja ab Montag bin ich damit am Gardasee unterwegs wenns das nich übersteht kauf ich mir nen Last Herb!!!
> Ps: beim ufo halt ichs so wie bei meiner freundin...hart rannehmen ist das Zauberwort



super Farbe!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2008)

@JOHN-DOE: Warum sind Deine Bremsschläuche und der Schaltzug so lang ? Mit der Doppelbrücke kann man da doch noch einiges kürzen.

@All: Habe bisher auch keine Probleme mit der V2. Einmal entlüftet, perfekter Druckpunkt. Fading komplett passé. Die Codes haben genug Probleme (siehe Code-Thread).
Und für den Preis eines Gustl-Adapters kriege ich bei Hope 'ne belüftete Scheibe.


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Juli 2008)

und keiner sagt was zu meinem bike   ..............


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. Juli 2008)

Moin Bobtail...sehr schickes Ufo haste da.Gute Partwahl und vor allem ja recht leicht.
Meins wird ähnlich...kommt noch Boxxer und die SDG Kombo mit dem Fly Sattel.
Vll sieht man sich ja nochmal in WiBe ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juli 2008)

@bobtailoner: Sehr geil, Deine Kiste ! Bis auf den weißen Lenker, vielleicht.


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Juli 2008)

@ san andreas.....über den weißen lenker denke ich auch noch nach, ob der passt oder nicht.....aber ich lass es erstmal so....kein nerv mehr auf schrauberei


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Juli 2008)

Hab da auch mal ne Untertasse.. Aber nur ne kleine.. 
Mittlerweile auch mit Stahlfeder-Dämpfer.
Das HR steht etwas tiefer,nicht wundern.


----------



## Lukas92 (30. Juli 2008)

hi, wie siehts eig mit dem FW beim ST aus hintenrum? was ist da max.?
was fährt ihr denn für grössen bin um die 1,73m gross? Hab mein BigHit in M und manchmal könnts ruhig bissjen kürzer sein...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. Juli 2008)

Also hinten hat das ST in der längsten Position 195mm.
Ich bin so 1,77m und fahre M, aber mehr im DH Betrieb.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juli 2008)

1,89m größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## graffitisnd (30. Juli 2008)

Moin,
bin jetzt seit einem knappen Jahr auch in der "Untertassen-Fraktion" und ich kann nur sagen absolut hamma.

Naja Greetz @ all 

...und das ist mein bike


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juli 2008)

24" hinten


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juli 2008)

Das 24er passt besser zwischen die Eisenbahnschwellen.


----------



## Lukas92 (30. Juli 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Also hinten hat das ST in der längsten Position 195mm.
> Ich bin so 1,77m und fahre M, aber mehr im DH Betrieb.



danke, fahre auch nur DH und zuhause mal aufem trail...


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2008)

ot ! 
JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU 







hier ensteht der neue Dirt, Trial und (Freeride)spot unter der A42 in Oberhausen

Pic by JOHN-DOE
www.zero-talent.com


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2008)

freut mich


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juli 2008)

wir im Pott sind eben doch die geilsten


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2008)

Devinietif


----------



## Big Jim (30. Juli 2008)

Der Pott rockt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2008)

yeah, man


----------



## Lukas92 (30. Juli 2008)

nee... der singt doch oper


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> freut mich




DANKE DANKE 
die "drop-lockation" u. die  "dual-line"  am spot wird richtig gut.
(wenigstens etwas fahrbares für mich) 

die fotos wurden für die lockale presse in Oberhausen gemacht. 

u. sorry noch mal wg OT !


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2008)

@Lukas 
 M. würde passen.
 welche farbe bevorzugst  du denn ?

@DeepStar23 schöner 4X Flitzer.

@graffitisnd dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2008)

hey artur scharfes shirt... direkt von nicolai?


der giro ist der relaxest typ i've ever seen here.


----------



## Lukas92 (31. Juli 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Lukas
> M. würde passen.
> welche farbe bevorzugst  du denn ?



weis ne eigentlich isses mir egal... ausser blau...
ganz cool fänd ich orange aber ob ich dann ,wenns vlt soweit ist, den mut hab das auch zu machen weis ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hey artur scharfes shirt... direkt von nicolai?
> 
> 
> der giro ist der relaxest typ i've ever seen here.



ja direckt vom "meister" persönlich ! (gabs auch nicht zu kaufen) 

Kalle  hatte es vor ca. 5 Jahren  in Winterberg angehabt.
danach hat er es mir geschenkt... 
das shirt halte ich in Ehren,-
u. ziehe es nur zu bes. gelegenheiten an,-  zb. geburt meiner kinder,- offizielle spot einweihung usw.


@ Lukas 
 die farbbestimmung fürs eigene bike ist schwer,- es gibt sooo viele schöne farben.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Juli 2008)

Sind da auch noch Schweiß, Blut und Tränen vom Kalle drin ?
Das würde ich ja gar nicht waschen...


----------



## Lukas92 (31. Juli 2008)

jo genau das ist es, es gibt echt soviele farben die gut aussehen(du weisst das ja am besten) aber ich hab halt wenn ich mir den rahmen kaufe und ne gabel eig nix mehr übrig für design werd alles was geht eh vom Big Hit benutzen müssen... aber ich geh eh auf stabilität, vlt wirds einfach en orangner rahmen mit schwarzen teilen


----------



## giromechaniker (31. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hey artur scharfes shirt... direkt von nicolai?
> 
> 
> der giro ist der relaxest typ i've ever seen here.



hehe ja immer schön mit der ruhe


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2008)

das shirt vom meister


----------



## CaLgOn (31. Juli 2008)

Mal ne Frage: Hat evtl. einer der Herren ein Ersatz-Schaltauge fürs Ufo ST? Ich befürchte eben mein Gewinde zerstört zu haben  Am Besten einer aus der Nähe, oder ausm Pott (Khujand, John-doe?). Ich bezahle natürlich den Preis für ein Neues+Versand, würde das Schaltauge aber abholen. Das ist der Grund, warum ich keins bestellen möchte, nur noch 1 Woche Ferien und Ich möchte unbedingt die Woche nochmal fahren (Wegen einem Defekt am Rahmen+ Urlaub war ich fast 5 Wochen nich auf dem Bike ) Wenn ich ein neues Bestelle, dauert das locker bis nächste Woche Donnerstag.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das shirt vom meister





ja lach du nur... 

@ CaLgOn 
 wenn du bei -N- anrufst ,- packen sie dir es sofort ein,-u. du hast es am samstach.


----------



## CaLgOn (31. Juli 2008)

Schaltauge ist morgen per UPS da  Das ist Service, wird heute noch raus geschickt


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Juli 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Schaltauge ist morgen per UPS da  Das ist Service, wird heute noch raus geschickt



sag ich doch 
 NICOLAI FOR EVER !


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja lach du nur...




ich lache nicht. ich wehklage... denn ich finds geil!


was aber auch mal wieder ein zeichen ist für bombenservice:


bei ulla kann man die klamotten sogar vor ort anprobieren! 


i love nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Juli 2008)

kann ich so unterschreiben:

Mittwoch Mittags Rado verdreht, gleich bei Nicolai angerufen "kein Problem Daniel, schicke ich noch heute raus" ich denke nur naja wenn es dann bis zum Wochenende hier ist passt das schon noch.
Am Donnerstag Nachmittag, Ding Dong steht UPS bei mir vor der Tür mit meinem neuen Rado + Sticker + Katalog, das ist mal richtig geil 

Und Klamottendeals mit Ulla sind auch immer geil 

Wenn das jetzt mit der PR Abteilung noch ein wenig besser klappt.........


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Juli 2008)

...und endlich mal der rohloff trigger aufn markt kommt... dann sind wir alle glücklich


----------



## CaLgOn (1. August 2008)

Schaltauge war heute morgen um 9:00 uhr da 
Inkl. Katalog und Stickern!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. August 2008)

tätääääää


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. August 2008)

Klasse Service...was hats gekostet?


----------



## CaLgOn (1. August 2008)

22,26 Euro Das Schaltauge +
 5,75 Euro Nachnahmegebühr+
 6,03 Euro Versand+
 6,47 Euro Steuern
___________________________ =
40,51


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. August 2008)

der Rahmen kostet 1500, wenn ich mich nicht irre, steht doch im Verhältnis


----------



## CaLgOn (1. August 2008)

Jop eigentlich schon. Ärgert mich trotzdem, dass ich wegen nem dummen Fehler 40 Euro bezahlen muss  (Mein eigener Fehler)


----------



## RoughBomber (1. August 2008)

Mein Schokogewordener Ufo traum hat den Roadtrip aufn ersten blick gut überstanden, und bis auf ne lockere Lagerklemmung, was au mies ist bei nem neuen Rahmen, alles gut weggesteckt. 
Hier nun das erste pic aus fast 2000hm, shuttle seih dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (1. August 2008)

Heyho!

Ich gehör jetzt auch dazu! 






Wobei man als Gebrauchtrahmenkäufer ja schon eins chlechtes Gewissen hat, sowas zu sagen... 
Aber wo kein Geld ist, ist auch kein neuer Rahmen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. August 2008)

Schickes Ufo, sieht doch ganz solide ausgestattet aus.
Weißt du zufällig wie die Lackierung vom Hauptrahmen heißt?


----------



## kroiterfee (1. August 2008)

dürfte kawa-grün sein.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. August 2008)

Kryptonite Green


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. August 2008)

EDIT:

Kamera´s verschleiern manchmal die Wirklichkeit 

Willkommen im Kryptonite Club ;-)


----------



## eLw00d (1. August 2008)

Ja genau, letzteres.

Meine Kamera ist arg besch...eiden, sonst würde man das auch direkt erkennen.
Der Metallic-Effekt wirkt eigentlich sehr heftig in echt. Verdammt coole Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Kryptonite Green


----------



## guru39 (1. August 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Kryptonite Green



bischt dabei, bei der Hausmesse 

Es Linda, is a da 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## nationrider (2. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> bischt dabei, bei der Hausmesse



ich denke die gibts es nicht mehr ???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. August 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> bischt dabei, bei der Hausmesse
> 
> Es Linda, is a da
> 
> Gruß Guru.



ohh schade ich hätt mich gefreut euch zu treffen, aber ich darf nicht. wird sonst zu teuer


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2008)

psssst, 15-16.08.08 in Winterberg  upps


----------



## CaLgOn (15. August 2008)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage 
Ich sehe hier die meisten Ufo St mit 200mm Doppelbrücke oder Totem/ 66 etc. als fette Freeride- und Downhillbikes, meins gehört auch dazu (würde ich jetzt mal sagen  ) Ich wüsste gerne mal, wie sich das Ufo ST als Enduro/ AM  Rahmen eignet, gut er ist sehr schwer, aber ist es im Grunde möglich? Ich überlege mir grade eine alte Sherman und nen Luftdämpfer zu kaufen und quasie je nach Einsatzgebiet zu wechseln (196/ 203mm Bikepark, 170/ 165mm Freeride; Single Trails; Endurotouren). Durch die anderen Federelemente würde mein Bike schonmal 1250g sparen, ein anderer Laufradsatz ist auch in Planung nach meinem geburtstag, dabei würde das Rad nochmal knappe 1000g verlieren und wäre somit bei ca. 17,5 KG. Andere Teile werden im laufe des Winters ebenfalls gegen leichtere getauscht.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

P.S. : Ja ich weiss, ich könnte mir auch einfach ein Helius Fr als Zweitbike aufbauen, aber dazu fehlt das Geld, bzw das will ich ins Ufo Stecken.


----------



## Lukas92 (16. August 2008)

mit genug kraft in den beine geht das schon!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQxQM9wES98

aber willst du dann immer die gabel ausbauen/einbauen?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. August 2008)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage
> Ich sehe hier die meisten Ufo St mit 200mm Doppelbrücke oder Totem/ 66 etc. als fette Freeride- und Downhillbikes, meins gehört auch dazu (würde ich jetzt mal sagen  ) Ich wüsste gerne mal, wie sich das Ufo ST als Enduro/ AM  Rahmen eignet, gut er ist sehr schwer, aber ist es im Grunde möglich? Ich überlege mir grade eine alte Sherman und nen Luftdämpfer zu kaufen und quasie je nach Einsatzgebiet zu wechseln (196/ 203mm Bikepark, 170/ 165mm Freeride; Single Trails; Endurotouren). Durch die anderen Federelemente würde mein Bike schonmal 1250g sparen, ein anderer Laufradsatz ist auch in Planung nach meinem geburtstag, dabei würde das Rad nochmal knappe 1000g verlieren und wäre somit bei ca. 17,5 KG. Andere Teile werden im laufe des Winters ebenfalls gegen leichtere getauscht.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
> ...




was spricht dagegen 
 JOHN-DOE sein U-ST ist sau leicht u. sogar enduro tauglich.

 er fährt damit  CC touren.  usw...

du musst dein bike doch nur leicht(ter) aufbauen.
 luftdämpfer wäre schon mal ein erster schritt,-in die richtige richtung.
vorne ne schöne TOTEM air rein,-
 un gut is... 



PS: hab einen FOX DHX 3.0 Air dämpfer NEU für 175 euro.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. August 2008)

hallo hallo

ich weiß das das hier jetzt vielleicht die falsche plattform ist aber ich hab nen paa5r teile abzugeben die sich an jedem ufo wunderbar machen würden.-..und alles so gut wie neu...hab nur leider keinen gebrauch mehr dafür..
es geht um ein hinterrad mit hope pro 2 ( oder auch nur die nabe ) mit mavic ex 729, eine shimano xt hollowtech kurbel...natürlich 08!!! und eine neue sdg i-beam sattelstütze
also bei intersse schreibt mir doch einfach ne pm


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. August 2008)

geh kacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (22. August 2008)

@john.doe.....was genau ost jetzt dein problem???


----------



## KHUJAND (22. August 2008)

^^ STOP ! ^^

bitte off-topic bleiben. 
(wir sind auf nem guten weg)


----------



## bobtailoner (22. August 2008)

dann sollte mich der mr doe soch bitte mal per pm anschreiben und mir sagen was sein problem ist!!!


----------



## guru39 (22. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ STOP ! ^^
> 
> bitte *off-topic* bleiben.
> (wir sind auf nem guten weg)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. August 2008)

Keiner will Deine Werbung lesen, hier im UFO Thread schon mal gar nicht, mein letzter Satz dazu mehr als Aufmerksamkeit willst Du ja doch nicht.

on Topic:

stimmt es das man seine Garantie bei Nicolai verliert, wenn man seinen Rahmen bei einen Fremdfirma pulvern lässt ?


----------



## bobtailoner (22. August 2008)

schon dieser satz ist zuviel!!!
nun kann gerne mein eintrag und dieses gewirr hier gelöscht werden!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. August 2008)

so wir hatten gerade PN Sex und lieben uns jetzt wie nie zuvor


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2008)

JOHN 
bzgl."fremdpulvern"
das wüsst ich auch gerne ???


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2008)

Das gilt zumindest bei einer anderen deutschen Firma...
Ich bin mir jedoch fast sicher, dass das rechtlich gar nicht haltbar ist. Solange das ganze fachlich einwandfrei von einem Spezialbetrieb gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (25. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das gilt zumindest bei einer anderen deutschen Firma...
> Ich bin mir jedoch fast sicher, dass das rechtlich gar nicht haltbar ist. Solange das ganze fachlich einwandfrei von einem Spezialbetrieb gemacht wird.



Garantie ist ja ne freiwillige Leistung... da ist schon relativ viel statthaft ^^
Aber wie es bei Nicolai ist, kann ich uach nicht sagen...


----------



## Falco Mille (25. August 2008)

Man kann seinen Nicolai Rahmen lackieren oder pulvern lassen, wo man will. Das einzige, was man danach dann nicht mehr bei uns reklamieren kann, ist die Qualitiät der Beschichtung. Die Garantie bleibt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## san_andreas (25. August 2008)

Respekt, top !


----------



## KHUJAND (25. August 2008)

u. was "lügen" sich die anderen namhaften firmen  diesbezüglich in die taschen...



 bei NICOLAI ist eben alles etwas anders... 








@Falco
(u. danke das du mal vorbei schaust)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. August 2008)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Man kann seinen Nicolai Rahmen lackieren oder pulvern lassen, wo man will. Das einzige, was man danach dann nicht mehr bei uns reklamieren kann, ist die Qualitiät der Beschichtung. Die Garantie bleibt.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Danke schön


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2008)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (25. August 2008)

john doe,

du willst doch nicht dien perfektes ufo neulacken lassen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. August 2008)

Danke 
Ich weiß nicht, ich habe wohl zuviel Langeweile und ganz nebenbei kann man ja auch in der selben Farbe neu pulvern lassen, hat ja doch schon ganz gute gebrauchs Spuren vom transportieren/shutteln/wegwerfen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2008)

Diese Farbe (Jägermeister) beim Rahmen + Weisse Rock-Shox Totem wirds werden.

 freu mich schon riesig drauf.
 lt. Falco  wird der rahmen  vor der bikemesse noch fertig werden.


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2008)

Die Farbe ist ein Traum. Ein paar Original-Rallye oder Tourenwagen-Decals wären das Sahnehäubchen.
Hier gibts Inspiration:


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2008)

die farbe ist echt mörder... im koi-camo ist auch jm-orange drin allerdings siehts bei mir heller aus.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2008)

wobei mir das ufo so wie auf dem bild am besten gefällt. das weiss der totem verhunzt die optik


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. August 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ht
> Diese Farbe (Jägermeister) beim Rahmen + Weisse Rock-Shox Totem wirds werden.
> 
> freu mich schon riesig drauf.
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Für wen denn ?





Daniel ... 
 für mich. ! 

wolltes es dir vorher mitteilen,-  aber Falco hat mich mal wieder völlig überrascht.

 da war ich mal ganz spontan.


----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2008)

Der böse Falco...hat dir einfach einen Rahmen reingedrückt !


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der böse Falco...hat dir einfach einen Rahmen reingedrückt !



genau so wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bioniconbiker (27. August 2008)

darf ich fragen warum du dir einen neuen holst, wenn du doch schon den feinen grünen hast (laut fotoalbum)?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2008)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> darf ich fragen warum du dir einen neuen holst, wenn du doch schon den feinen grünen hast (laut fotoalbum)?



das weiss ich auch nicht ?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2008)

was ist besser als ein ufo? 



zwei ufo!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. August 2008)

ja geil, Glückwunsch  wenn es soweit is sach bescheid dann könnten wir Bilder machen  und Bier trinken und labern und Bier trinken und Bier trinken


----------



## KHUJAND (27. August 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was ist besser als ein ufo?
> 
> 
> 
> zwei ufo!


^^
oder von ausserirdischen entführt zu werden... 




JOHN.
 jo das machen wir.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. August 2008)

bioniconbiker schrieb:


> darf ich fragen warum du dir einen neuen holst, wenn du doch schon den feinen grünen hast (laut fotoalbum)?



weil er es kann


----------



## kroiterfee (27. August 2008)

artur:


----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


nochma n Bildchen


----------



## Omegar (1. September 2008)

sehr, sehr schick. Ich finde ne schwarze Gabel würde besser passen... da kannst du dan auch mal andre Farbvarianten ausprobieren wenn du dir neue Aufkleber holst.
Ansonsten: TOOOOOT SCHICK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kami-Nurse (1. September 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> sehr, sehr schick. Ich finde ne schwarze Gabel würde besser passen... da kannst du dan auch mal andre Farbvarianten ausprobieren wenn du dir neue Aufkleber holst.
> Ansonsten: TOOOOOT SCHICK!



Danke ja ist auch noch ne Alternative.Vielleicht kriegt man die Totem Aufkleber in nem Rotz grün und dat dann auf ne schwarze Gabel??Du bringst mich auf Ideen


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (1. September 2008)

Die Zugführung der Hinterbremse sieht etwas "gefährlich" aus, aber sonst ein schönes Radl


----------



## guru39 (1. September 2008)

geiles Baik  schei$$ auf die Zugführung, wenn´s funzt


----------



## Kami-Nurse (2. September 2008)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Die Zugführung der Hinterbremse sieht etwas "gefährlich" aus, aber sonst ein schönes Radl



ja sieht aber auch nur so aus,ist völlig unbeteiligt beim einfedern des Hinterbaus,allerdings zum entlüften die 2-3 Kabelbinder ab und grade halten.Im original sind sie schlechter verbaut gewesen und waren beim einfedern immer in Bewegung dadurch gebrochen
Bin aber schon öfter drauf angesprochen worden auch die von Nicolai haben nich schlecht gestaunt Probieren geht eben über studieren!grüßle.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. September 2008)

--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/180105


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (9. September 2008)

hi zusammen
hab ne frage zum hinterbau:

Also ich fahr meistens DH mit meinem UFO, das problem is aber das ich den hinterbau nich weicher bekomme als er jetz ist!! Is ne 450 Feder (roco wc 08) drinne und ich wieg ca.95kg!!
Kann es vielleicht an der Stellung der "schlittens" liegen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## käps<-- (9. September 2008)

hey leute.

hab mal ne frage. sicher is hier im thread schon einiges drüber geschrieben worden aber jetzt alle 50 seiten durch zu lesen is mir dann doch bischen zu viel. könnt ihr mal weng so eure erfahrungen preisgeben in sachen ufo st und downhill fahrn. 
bin am überlegen ob ich mir jetzt eins zulegen soll oder net?!?!
hab zuvor nen izimu gefahrn und war damit eigentlich zufrieden von der agilität und fahrweise her. 

danke für die antworten und beste grüße
s.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2008)

der Thread ist aber eben genau dafür da, um ihn zu lesen


----------



## käps<-- (9. September 2008)

hab schon paar sachen gelesen aber eben nicht alles. warn ja auch schon paar anregungen dabei. wollt halt bloß weng faul sein und mich so erkundigen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2008)

wir sind auch faul, frage doch mal etwas konkreter, dann kommt bestimmt auch mehr an Antworten


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2008)

käps<-- schrieb:


> hab schon paar sachen gelesen aber eben nicht alles. warn ja auch schon paar anregungen dabei. wollt halt bloß weng faul sein und mich so erkundigen



das UFO-ST ist en "allrounder" 
nicht umsonst steht im neunen 09er NICOLAI katalog.

der "bikepark winterberg"
setzt bei ihre leihbikes voll auf UFO-ST ! 

 @ käps<-- lass dir doch nen katalog zusenden.



Gh0st_Rid3r 
waaa.
ich fahre meinen roco mit 550er feder bei 86 kg.
(da stimmt was nicht bei dir ?)


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2008)

Sitzt da der Schlitten nicht weiter unten ?





Und ist der Dämpfer nicht kürzer ?

@KHUJAND: Tach auch ! Wo bleibt der Jägermeister ?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2008)

@san_andreas
is aufem weg zu mir ! 
 ("zu mich" würde man bei uns sagen)


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @san_andreas
> is aufem weg zu mir !
> ("zu mich" würde man bei uns sagen)



per Tel. 
hat mein Sohn mir gerade von einem riesen Packet berichtet,-welches mit einem grossen braunem waagen gekommen ist.


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2008)

Ja schön, dann gibts ja heut' noch Bilder !


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja schön, dann gibts ja heut' noch Bilder !



is bestimmt NECKERMANN für meine schwiegermutter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. September 2008)

groß Braun und von UPS, das kann nur ein riesen Haufen Kot sein oder ein neues UFO-ST für Onkel Artur


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2008)

Oder dieses neue Zauberding für seine Frau...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Oder dieses neue Zauberding für seine Frau...





"reizwäsche"
 in so einem riesen carton ??? 

(brauch meine schwiegermutter reizwäsche?)


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2008)

Da geht die ganze Kohle hin !


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2008)

Was ist jetzt mit Reizwäschefotos der Schwiegermutter?

Erst heiss machen und dann...


----------



## Condor (10. September 2008)

Wollte gerade sagen.... war das nicht was mit ganz unauffälligen, braunen, Plastiktüten?
Bei Großbestellungen kommt das dann wohl mitn großen, braunen, unauffälligen Lieferwaagen........


----------



## KHUJAND (10. September 2008)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt mit Reizwäschefotos der Schwiegermutter?
> 
> Erst heiss machen und dann...



bahhh...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. September 2008)

ihr kennt die Schwiegermutter nicht


----------



## Macross (11. September 2008)

mal ein update nach 2 1/2 SOP Falco Mille signature ufo-st  und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden bis auf 2 sätze schrauben und den ollen romic hat bisher auch alle gehalten.  

















achja wenn jemand den sattel noch in nicht zerbrochen hat und den für kleines geld loswerden will..her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (11. September 2008)

schickes UFO


Um nochma auf mein prob zurückzukommen: 
Hab den dämpfer jetzt an der hinteren aufnahme ein loch runtergesetz ist zwar etwas weicher geworden aber noch nicht ausreichend?!
Am schlitten hab ich nix verändert!!
Wisst ihr vll worans liegen Kann? 

Is doch richtig das der roco wc ein betirebsdruck von 13-15psi hat oder?


Danke gruß


----------



## CaLgOn (11. September 2008)

Hi Macross,
Ich sehe du hast einen von Moto Pitkan getunten DHX 5 im Ufo, hast du das Pro Race Tuning? Kannst du was dazu schreiben, wie es so ist im vergleich zu vorher, speziell im Ufo ST? Wäre sehr nett


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2008)

@Artur,
ich will jetzt Bilder von deiner neuen Karre sehen


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> @Artur,
> ich will jetzt Bilder von deiner neuen Karre sehen





lol  gib dem kleenem mal nen schluck "Jägermeister" 






(auch hier mal einen DANK an Falco M. + crew )


----------



## kroiterfee (12. September 2008)

geilgeilgeil! 


halt mich bitte unbedingt wgen der totem auf dem laufenden! was wurde denn beim 08er verändert?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geilgeilgeil!
> 
> 
> halt mich bitte unbedingt wgen der totem auf dem laufenden! was wurde denn beim 08er verändert?



persönl. finde ich das die TOTEM super ins U-ST reinpasst.
user schmiddio fährt sie auch. <-- bzgl. infos.



gegenüber meinem alten 06er U-ST  hat sich so einiges geändert.
div. gusstets sind dazu gekommen usw.- 
ich glaube das  UFO-ST ist nun absolut ausgereift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. September 2008)

schönet Ding Artur  Rot und Orange beißt sich ein wenig aber, das geht halt nicht anders wenn man Roco fahren will 

bin mal auf das fertige Produkt gespannt


----------



## san_andreas (12. September 2008)

Nicht schlecht Artur ! Die Farbe ist in echt ja noch geiler !
Nur der Sattel könnte weniger klobig sein.
Kettenstrebenschutz fehlt !

Hat schon mal jemand einen Roco demontiert und andersfarbig eloxiert ?


----------



## guru39 (12. September 2008)

sehr schick Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2008)

Thank You.! 
musste doch sein zu meinem 10´th NICOLAI jubiläum. 

evtl. kommt bei zeiten ein RS-vivid


----------



## kroiterfee (12. September 2008)

welcher vorbau ist das eigentlich? ratze fatze diabolus?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welcher vorbau ist das eigentlich? ratze fatze diabolus?



jo.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. September 2008)

Super Artur, hoffe es kommt noch was weißes dazu!?


----------



## guru39 (13. September 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> evtl. kommt bei zeiten ein RS-vivid



Kauf dir lieber nen DHX 5.0 der ist leichter, bist ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste


----------



## der Digge (14. September 2008)

dat neue wird richtig gut  dat alte auch so langsam wieder ...





aber einige Teile lassen noch auf sich warten, deshalb noch etwas zusammengewürfelt


----------



## san_andreas (14. September 2008)

Teile passen doch ! Bis auf Sattel/Stütze. Und Decals von der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> dat neue wird richtig gut  dat alte auch so langsam wieder ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mein bike....


----------



## Omegar (15. September 2008)

hey Arthur, dein neuer Rahmen ist echt schick! Kann es sein das du dir jetzt ne M geholt hast. sieht irgendwie so aus...

PS: Ich will ihn fertig sehen!!!


----------



## ewoq (15. September 2008)

siehe signatur


----------



## kroiterfee (15. September 2008)

frisch bekehrt?


----------



## ewoq (15. September 2008)

schon immer fanboy


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> hey Arthur, dein neuer Rahmen ist echt schick! Kann es sein das du dir jetzt ne M geholt hast. sieht irgendwie so aus...
> 
> PS: Ich will ihn fertig sehen!!!



jo  Omegar
ist M. 
es wird so ein allround bike,- auch mal ne strecke begrauf usw...
jedoch bekomme ich das gewicht nicht reduziert,-
 liege mit dem Roco dämpfer  bei 18,95kg.
 hab gerade einen RS Vivid bei -NICOLAI- bestellt.
mal sehn was der kann.
mein alter roco passt von der farbe eh nicht mehr in den neuen rahmen.

bei zeiten kommen fotos.


----------



## kroiterfee (15. September 2008)

jojo... wir warten gespannt. sind jetzt eigentlich alle neuen decals in diesem s/w-mix? ich überlege die am bmxtb zu erneuern... den nicolai-schriftzug in gelb sieht man ja kaum...

...muss doch zeigen wie geil ich bin


----------



## san_andreas (15. September 2008)

Jetzt laß sehen, Mister KHUJAND !


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2008)

gestern kam post aus Lübbrechtsen u. Edewecht. (DANKE)





rein optisch einer der schönsten dämpfer die ich jeh gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2008)

der Dämpfer wäre ohne die Tischdecke nur halb so schön  ich bin ja mal auf den Vivid gespannt, ich finde den ja auch sehr interessant


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jetzt laß sehen, Mister KHUJAND !



^^ bei zeiten werde ich schöne bilder machen lassen^^



ich "biege u. breche" u. bekomme die 18,95kg ges. gewicht nicht mehr runter. 

RAHMEN: ufo-st grösse M.
GABEL: rock-shox totem coil.
DÄMPFER: rock-shox vivid 5.1
STEUERSATZ: RESET Racing 
BREMSE: avid code
LAUFRADSATZ: nope naben, atomlab dh felgen
REIFEN: continental rubber queen + normale schläuche
LENKER/VORBAU: race face diabolus.
KURBEL: truvativ holzfeller oct.
INNENLAGER: truvativ team 
KETTENFÜHRUNG:e-13 
PEDALEN: funn.
SATTELSTÜTZE: thomson
SATTEL: wtb laser V mit titan gestell.
SCHELLE: hope
SCHALTWERK: sram x o
CASSETTE: sram 
KETTE: sram
SCHALTHEBEL: sram x 9
GRIFFE: race-face
--------------------------------------------
 das sind die 18,95 kg...


----------



## san_andreas (17. September 2008)

Bei Lenker und Vorbau alleine kannst du wahrscheinlich alleine 300g sparen.
Bei RaceFace frage ich mich eh immer, was dieses schweren Teile sollen.
Naben und Felgen sind auch nicht gerade leicht. Das gleiche gilt für Sattel und Dämpfer(feder).
Nix für ungut, aber da geht noch einiges (siehe JOHN-DOE) !

Und mach endlich ein Bild ! (das orange leuchtet auch ein regnerisches Bild aus !)


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bei Lenker und Vorbau alleine kannst du wahrscheinlich alleine 300g sparen.
> Bei RaceFace frage ich mich eh immer, was dieses schweren Teile sollen.
> Naben und Felgen sind auch nicht gerade leicht. Das gleiche gilt für Sattel und Dämpfer(feder).
> Nix für ungut, aber da geht noch einiges (siehe JOHN-DOE) !
> ...




jaaa ich weiss.
 aber manche teile sind einfach nur schön . 
trotz dem (relativ) hohem gewicht...


----------



## xMARTINx (17. September 2008)

bei kurbeln und innenlager geht auch noch einiges,also gewichtsparpotenzial ist noch genug vorhanden


----------



## Omegar (17. September 2008)

Rennradkassette, NC-17 Toro S Pro Vorbau, leichterer Lenker, Selle Italia SLR... Da geht noch was ohne die 'Schönheit' kaputt zu machen!
Außerdem: Fahren muss es sich. Was bringen ein Paar Gramm wenn du nicht zum Fahren kommst um endlich mal FOTOS ZU MACHEN!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> Rennradkassette, NC-17 Toro S Pro Vorbau, leichterer Lenker, Selle Italia SLR... Da geht noch was ohne die 'Schönheit' kaputt zu machen!
> Außerdem: Fahren muss es sich. Was bringen ein Paar Gramm wenn du nicht zum Fahren kommst um endlich mal FOTOS ZU MACHEN!!!!!!



^^ klaa recht hast du... ^^

ich  warte aber auf meine fotografen.- 
JOHN-DOE wohnt bei mir um´e ecke.
user schroeti  hat bisher fast alle "meine" bike bilder gemacht,- deshalb werde ich ihn wieder hinzuziehen... 
 blos wohnt er so weit weg von mir. 

spitzen bilder kommen ! bitte um ein wenig geduld.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich  warte aber auf meine fotografen.-
> JOHN-DOE wohnt bei mir um´e ecke.



ich habe doch gesagt: "wenne fettich biss melde Dich ich komme und blitz datt"

hasse Dich gemeldet ?

nee


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich habe doch gesagt: "wenne fettich biss melde Dich ich komme und blitz datt"
> 
> hasse Dich gemeldet ?
> 
> nee




Johnny
 hab auch ein schlechtes gewissen dir gegenüber bzgl. bilder machen.
aber der Dirk wollte das bike knipsen.  








 kannst ja dann meine "action bilder" machen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2008)

aha, ich dachte Du beklagst Dich gerade das ich noch nicht zum knipsen vor bei gekommen bin


----------



## spooky1980 (17. September 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ bei zeiten werde ich schöne bilder machen lassen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 "biege u. breche"

das ist ein Witz oder ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. September 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ^^ bei zeiten werde ich schöne bilder machen lassen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



seit wann fährst Du M ?


----------



## bobtailoner (17. September 2008)

also arthur, da kannst doch noch ordentlich gewicht sparen und manche teile sind des schönen rahmens ja auch echt nicht würdig 
ich würde mal bei den laufrädern anfangen, denn da spart man immer am besten gewicht, wegen roetierende masse und so 
die kurbel ist vollkommen ok!!! wobei ne xt zum besipiel nochmal nen paar gramm spart.
dann noch vorbau, lenker und pedale ändern und dann kommst der 18,5 definitv näher als der 19,00!!!


----------



## der Digge (17. September 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> aber einige Teile lassen noch auf sich warten, deshalb noch etwas zusammengewürfelt



die Lage bessert sich ...





18,6 kg zzgl. Schalthebel


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> also arthur, da kannst doch noch ordentlich gewicht sparen und manche teile sind des schönen rahmens ja auch echt nicht würdig
> ich würde mal bei den laufrädern anfangen, denn da spart man immer am besten gewicht, wegen roetierende masse und so
> die kurbel ist vollkommen ok!!! wobei ne xt zum besipiel nochmal nen paar gramm spart.
> dann noch vorbau, lenker und pedale ändern und dann kommst der 18,5 definitv näher als der 19,00!!!



welche teile sind nich würdig ? 


@David.
 dein bike wird ja immer schöner....


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2008)

Jetzt noch den Dört-Sattel runter und die 66-Decals, dann kommts richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (18. September 2008)

also mit den nicht würdigen teilen hab ich mich evtl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt....vielleicht hast dich auch verschrieben, dann sieht alles wieder anders aus, aber es geht mitr hauptsächlich um die NOPE naben, oder sollen es HOPE sein?!?!?
gruß
bobby


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> also mit den nicht würdigen teilen hab ich mich evtl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt....vielleicht hast dich auch verschrieben, dann sieht alles wieder anders aus, aber es geht mitr hauptsächlich um die NOPE naben, oder sollen es HOPE sein?!?!?
> gruß
> bobby




es sind "Nope Naben". u. kein deut schlechter als HOPE Naben.
ok.
 im finsh etwas mehr eloxal als die Nope,- sonst aber nicht unbedingt schlechter/besser. 
als Nope Hope usw..............


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. September 2008)

also die Naben von HOPE, bitte nicht mit dem Altmetall von NOPE/VOVATEC/VELTEC/ect. (ist alles der selbe Hersteller der die Dinger labelt) vergleichen, wer beide Naben mal in der Hand hatte und evtl. sogar geöffnet hat weiß was ich meine


----------



## bobtailoner (18. September 2008)

mh...das ist dann wohl geschmackssache, aber wenn du gewicht sparen willst hau die laufräder raus, was die reifen bringen kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich würd da vielleicht auf hope mit mavic 729 oder 721 umsteigen.
also potential zum gewicht sparen haste bei deinen parts auf jeden fall noch, andererseits, wenn du mit dem bike klar kommst, lass es wie es ist, oder wird!
soll ja auch haltbar sein und vor allem spaß machen!!!!!
wann kommst denn mal zu uns nach essen fahren?!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> also die Naben von HOPE, bitte nicht mit dem Altmetall von NOPE/VOVATEC/VELTEC/ect. (ist alles der selbe Hersteller der die Dinger labelt) vergleichen, wer beide Naben mal in der Hand hatte und evtl. sogar geöffnet hat weiß was ich meine



stimmt Nope u.Hope war jetzt ein blöder vergleich von mir...
 tut mir leide.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. September 2008)

passt schon  Du darfst das


----------



## Der_Graf (19. September 2008)

Hallo, hab ne Frage zu meinem UFO, und zwar ist mir vor paar Tagen nachm Treppenfahren plötzlich aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterbau locker war (hab davor nix gemerkt...), d.h. auf der linken Seite (nicht KB-Seite) des Lagers waren die zwei Schrauben, die den Hinterbau ans Lager klemmen komplett offen, ich hätte sie mit ein paar Umdrehungen mit der Hand voll rausdrehen können. 
Hab gerade mal auf der Nicolai Homepage geschaut, wie fest man die ca. wieder schrauben muss, aber hab da nich so durchgeblickt, weil ich von Lagern und so Sachen lieber die Finger lassen will. Habs jetzt eben mal festgeschraubt. 
Könnt ihr mir da irgendwelche Tipps oder ähnliches geben, wie sich das in Zukunft vermeiden lässt bzw. ob ich da vorsichtig sein muss und mir irgendwoher nen Drehmomentschlüssel oder sowas holen soll?

Danke + Grüße


----------



## Lukas92 (19. September 2008)

schraubenkleber hilft da normal immer^^


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. September 2008)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> Hallo, hab ne Frage zu meinem UFO, und zwar ist mir vor paar Tagen nachm Treppenfahren plötzlich aufgefallen, dass mein Hinterbau locker war (hab davor nix gemerkt...), d.h. auf der linken Seite (nicht KB-Seite) des Lagers waren die zwei Schrauben, die den Hinterbau ans Lager klemmen komplett offen, ich hätte sie mit ein paar Umdrehungen mit der Hand voll rausdrehen können.
> Hab gerade mal auf der Nicolai Homepage geschaut, wie fest man die ca. wieder schrauben muss, aber hab da nich so durchgeblickt, weil ich von Lagern und so Sachen lieber die Finger lassen will. Habs jetzt eben mal festgeschraubt.
> Könnt ihr mir da irgendwelche Tipps oder ähnliches geben, wie sich das in Zukunft vermeiden lässt bzw. ob ich da vorsichtig sein muss und mir irgendwoher nen Drehmomentschlüssel oder sowas holen soll?
> 
> Danke + Grüße



der Herr Mille von Nicolai hat das mal sehr ausführlich beschrieben, hier findest Du alles was Du wissen musst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302129


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (19. September 2008)

Da der Arthur sich so viel Zeit lässt, gebe ich mal ein etwas älteres von mir...
07er Ufo-ST auf dem Bild noch ohne Spank LoungeBar und Odyssey Plastik Pedalen

ach ja: und mitlerweile mit selbstgebauter KeFü


----------



## Der_Graf (19. September 2008)

Cool, vielen Dank, das is ja genau das was ich gesucht hab.
Dann werd ich mir morgen ausm Geschäft gleich mal die hochfesten Schrauben stibitzen;-)!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. September 2008)

bitte gerne, dafür ist dieser Thread ja da


----------



## 525Rainer (19. September 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> auf dem Bild noch ohne Spank LoungeBar und Odyssey Plastik Pedalen



taugen die pedale auch bei nässe was? mit den orginalen plastikpins? sind die vergleichbar mit metalflatpedalen?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. September 2008)

Omegar 
 dein bild ist erste sahne...  
 so ein ähnliches möchte ich auch haben. ! 

morgen lasse ich bilder vom bike machen.


@Leute.
 Hope naben (wg. gewicht+ sound) sind auch bestellt.


----------



## der Digge (19. September 2008)

525Rainer schrieb:


> taugen die pedale auch bei nässe was? mit den orginalen plastikpins? sind die vergleichbar mit metalflatpedalen?



bei Nässe? niemals! der grip ist dann nicht vergleichbar sondern ganz einfach nicht vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (20. September 2008)

@megar...super nices bike, ich finde das ist so das schönste freeride ufo hier..sieht super fein aus und foto ist auch erste sahne. der rahmen kommt in M einfach am besten

@khujand: alles richitig gemacht


----------



## 525Rainer (20. September 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> bei Nässe? niemals! der grip ist dann nicht vergleichbar sondern ganz einfach nicht vorhanden



ah gut danke.. wieder eine fehlbestellung weniger


----------



## Omegar (21. September 2008)

Odyssey Plastik Pedale: Also bei richtigem Sauwetter hab ich die noch nicht gefahren, da es das bis jetzt in Berlin noch nicht gab. Ansonsten bin ich von dem Griff echt begeistert. Man glaubt echt nicht, wenn man sie im Laden liegen sieht, dass die irgendwie am Fuß bleiben... Aber genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. 
Ich fahre Plastik am BMX und an dem UFO und kann mich nicht beschweren. Einzig auf richtigen Rüttelpisten bin ich immer etwas verrutscht. Das ist mir bei meinen DMR V8 aber auch so gegangen.
Am BMX hab ich jetzt gerade die Plastikpedale von ANIMAL dran, die sehen nach nochmehr Griff aus, aber das wird sich erst noch zeigen.

Auf jeden fall werden sie so lange dran bleiben, biss ich irgendwann mal 80 Eur zuviel habe um mir die NC-17 sudpin III zu kaufen... 

Die 15 Eur für ca. 420g schwere Pedale ist auf jeden Fall keine investition die man bereuen sollte....


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2008)

sooo... 







pic. by user:schroeti .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. September 2008)

ja mehr ist aus dem alten Modell auch nicht raus zu holen 
nee mal im Ernst, sau geil.

zum Bike, ich verstehe nur nicht warum Du jetzt M fährst und was Du mit den Reifen vor hast ?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja mehr ist aus dem alten Modell auch nicht raus zu holen
> nee mal im Ernst, sau geil.
> 
> zum Bike, ich verstehe nur nicht warum Du jetzt M fährst und was Du mit den Reifen vor hast ?



Johnny

*gr. M.
 ist wg. dem "allzweck fahren" gedacht,- Halde/Bikepark usw.
ist jetzt k(l)ein big-bike mehr. 

*Reifen.
 was spricht gegen die Reifen ?


----------



## guru39 (22. September 2008)

saugeil, die Karre 

Die Reifen fahre ich auch, die sind super


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. September 2008)

naja ich bin mit der Pelle nicht zurecht gekommen, kein Vergleich zu Schwalbe oder Maxxis für diesen Verwendungszweck

Rahmengröße M hätte ich jemandem bei Deiner Körpergröße für "Slopestyle" empfohlen, aber Du weißt schon was Du da machst 

Auf jede Fall scön geworden und die Bilder vom Dirk sind auch wieder fett


----------



## 525Rainer (22. September 2008)

fettes bike und noch fetteres bild!!!


----------



## Macross (22. September 2008)

hier auch nochmal...sehr geiles bild! und schickes ufo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2008)

@KHUJAND: Wer ist der häßlich Kerl im Hintergrund ?

Sehr schönes Bike, super Bild !
Nur der Sattel ist grausam. Vorallem kommt er auf dem Bild so schön raus.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Wer ist der häßlich Kerl im Hintergrund ?
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, super Bild !
> Nur der Sattel ist grausam. Vorallem kommt er auf dem Bild so schön raus.



ha ha... 
 der alte sack bin ich. 

(Hope naben sind bestellt)  



.
 woow     ! 
scheint gut anzukommen,- mein bike.
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/188968#comment-126947


----------



## Omegar (22. September 2008)

Sieht gut aus Arthur. Ok nicht so gut wie meins aber egal...
Nee, ist echt schick geworden. vor allem die Farbkombi. Fehlen nur noch richtige Naben und ab geht de4r Freireiter...


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2008)

Ha-N-d Gottes







@Omegar
 ges. gewicht 18,53 kg. mit Hope Pro naben.


----------



## nationrider (23. September 2008)

tres chique!
aber gewicht ist noch mit diesen leichten FR-schlappen gewogen oder?
(hab die selber im keller liegen wollte die ansich im enduro fahren )


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2008)

nationrider schrieb:


> tres chique!
> aber gewicht ist noch mit diesen leichten FR-schlappen gewogen oder?
> (hab die selber im keller liegen wollte die ansich im enduro fahren )




 @rubber-queen (machen mächtich wind hier im forum) 

mein fahrstiel.

* bikepark.
* haldenrunde.
* alles bei trockenem wetter.


lt. Falco der ideal reifen.


----------



## numinisflo (23. September 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut Artur, Sattel ist Geschmacksache, aber der muss ja immer zum Fahrer passen u. ist nebensächlich.
Die Farbe ist einfach gut - mir gefallen momentan grelle Farben extrem.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut Artur, Sattel ist Geschmacksache, aber der muss ja immer zum Fahrer passen u. ist nebensächlich.
> Die Farbe ist einfach gut - mir gefallen momentan grelle Farben extrem.




JA das  stimmt Flo.
 der sattel hat zwar nicht die schönste form,- dafür ist er aus echtleder ,- hat ein titan gestell,- ist sau bequwem durch den "lovechanel" . 

leicht+robust ist er auch noch...  was will man mehr ?


----------



## Lukas92 (23. September 2008)

ich find der passt doch ist ja kein racebike...
sehr schönes rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2008)

In entfernter, freudiger Erwartung eines 09er UFO-ST würde mich folgendes interessieren:
wieviel Federweg hat das UFO definitiv mit Umwerfer ?
165mm oder 185mm ?
Beim großen N finden sich nämlich beide Angaben ?!
Läßt sich die Federwegsreduzierung umgehen durch die Montage eines E-type Umwerfers oder des neuen, kompakteren SLX Umwerfers ?
Hat vielleicht jemand Detailbilder vom Umwerferturm und einem Umwerfer ?


----------



## guru39 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi San Andreas,
ich hatte schon UFO´s ST die den Vollenfederweg hatten, mit Umwerferturm.
Mach einfach eine Kolisionskontrolle, und gut is 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2008)

Ist ein normaler oder ein Etype Umwerfer besser ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Oktober 2008)

wenn Du auf eine schaltbare Kettenführung verzichten willst?


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist ein normaler oder ein Etype Umwerfer besser ?



Ein E-Type braucht eine speziele Halterung und die hat das UFO nicht,
richtig oder am besten ist ein Down Swing Umwerfer den man von oben wie auch von unter ansteuern kann, so wie dieser hier.






Gruß Guru


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ein E-Type braucht eine speziele Halterung und die hat das UFO nicht,
> Gruß Guru



ich hatte hier mal einen der wurde vom Tretlager geklemmt ?! der ging auch am UFO-ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Falco mal sagte das mit einem E-Typ Umwerfer, sprich Tretlagerklemmung, maximal 185mm möglich sind. Dann brauchst du den Turm auch nicht zu montieren... dann noch ne Kolisionskontrolle und ab gehts.
Vieleicht geht ja auch der volle Federweg... zb. mit den neuen Shimano-Umwerfern mit dem kleineren Käfig.


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich hatte hier mal einen der wurde vom Tretlager geklemmt ?! der ging auch am UFO-ST



Klar kann man das machen, ist aber eher suboptimal und nicht sehr Fachmännich, da er sich verdrehen kann, er muss also noch zusätzlich mit einer Schraube die in den Rahmen geht genau gegen dieses verdrehen gesichert werden, so wie hier zu sehen ist.






Was Falco meinte, das daß Leitblech des Umwerfers die Schwinge berühren kann und es dann dort zu einer Kollision kommen kann.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Oktober 2008)

Wird der Umwerfer beim UFO von oben oder unten angesteuert ?
Welche schaltbare Führung empfiehlt ihr ?
Ich hatte an die DRS von e.thirteen gedacht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte mal die Truvativ Shiftguide, habe nur die Stahl gegen eine Carbon-Platte getauscht.
War recht leicht, hat super funktioniert und war optisch auch ganz fein, das Ding liegt hier noch irgendwo im Keller rum


----------



## guru39 (3. Oktober 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wird der Umwerfer beim UFO von oben oder unten angesteuert ?



Untenlang!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank, Leute !
@JOHN-DOE: ich meld' mich dann mal wegen der Führung, vielleicht kann ich mir da was schickes nachbauen.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Oktober 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Hier nun mal ein paar Shots von meinem Ufo, dass nun endlich fertig ist:



Ist das Größe S?

Möchte bei mir eigentlich auch ne Doppelbrücke verbauen, aber wenn´s dann hinterher genauso aussieht lass ich´s lieber.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2008)

@eLw00d  das ist gr. M ^^

was spricht dagegen,-oder besser gefragt was  gefällt dir da nicht ?


----------



## san_andreas (5. Oktober 2008)

Versteh' ich auch net. Ein kleiner Rahmen schaut halt immer kurz und mit DC vorne hoch aus.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Oktober 2008)

Radstand-Höhenverhältnis sieht mies aus.

Sagt mir optisch überhaupt garnicht zu... ist vielleicht Gewöhnungssache. Naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (6. Oktober 2008)

Mensch Mensch Mensch....da ist man schon in den USA um den deutschen zu entkommen und trz gibts was zu meckern 
Nein Scherz. 
Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist die Gabel und der Vorbau.
Die Gabel hat 2008 die gekroepften Bruecken. Ich hatte da vorher eine mit flachen drin was wesentlich besser war. Jedoch ist die kaputt gegangen und das ist die Gabel die mir Cosmic gegeben hat...total der Mist...spricht an wie Sau und sieht auch derbst mies aus.
Werde jetzt vermutlich auf ne 07er RC2X umsteigen. Hoffe das ist besser. Integrierten Vorbau habe ich auch schon...ist schon was flacher. Aber fahren kann man damit gut und in WiBe war ich auch im Rennen recht flott.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mensch Mensch Mensch....da ist man schon in den USA um den deutschen zu entkommen und trz gibts was zu meckern
> Nein Scherz.
> Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist die Gabel und der Vorbau.
> Die Gabel hat 2008 die gekroepften Bruecken. Ich hatte da vorher eine mit flachen drin was wesentlich besser war. Jedoch ist die kaputt gegangen und das ist die Gabel die mir Cosmic gegeben hat...total der Mist...spricht an wie Sau und sieht auch derbst mies aus.
> Werde jetzt vermutlich auf ne 07er RC2X umsteigen. Hoffe das ist besser. Integrierten Vorbau habe ich auch schon...ist schon was flacher. Aber fahren kann man damit gut und in WiBe war ich auch im Rennen recht flott.



sehr gute ideee...  
 die  888 gibts doch mitlerweile sau günstig. 

--> http://www.100bike.de/shop/index.php?cat=c5_Federgabeln.html&XTCsid=3dbde9ba23bda3315b91f05f953acda4


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Oktober 2008)

sind ja auch auslaufmodelle...fehlt aber die rc3 wc...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2008)

ein packet is angekommen. 







 farbe ist deulich dunkler als auf dem foto. (ist karminrot) 

DANKE Vince.
DANKE Falco


----------



## Testmaen (10. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ein packet is angekommen.





Geht jetzt ähnlich wie bei den Litevillern auch bei den UFO-Jüngern der Trend zum Zweit-UFO ?!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Oktober 2008)

arthur... was immer dein job ist: sags mir!!


----------



## eLw00d (11. Oktober 2008)

Das Rot ist echt genial! Knallige Farben "rulen" ! 

Hab auch endlich gescheite Fotos von meinem UFO:


----------



## publicenemy (11. Oktober 2008)

freu mich auf den aufau khujand! 
womit wirds ausgestattet?

grüße


----------



## publicenemy (11. Oktober 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön ! Nur schwarze Teile und ab gehts.


----------



## eLw00d (11. Oktober 2008)

Schon wieder so ein hübsches Rot. 
Bin auf den fertigen Aufbau gespannt.

Ist meine Lyrik eigentlich immer im UFO ST illegal?
Fahre den Hinterbau mit 165cm Federweg (oder so ähnlich... kleinste Einstellung halt) und da müsste das vom Lenkwinkel her doch wieder eingermaßen passen, oder?

Ich habe sie schon im Bikemarkt stehen, weiß aber noch nicht so genau ob ich sie abgeben will.
Heute im Aacherner Wald (Toblerone Trail) war der Federweg perfekt.
Dank U-Turn kam ich sogar gut die Hügel hoch. Noch ne hydraulische Sattelstütze und es ist der perfekte CC-Racer. ^^

Aber man ist halt irgendwo Federwegsgeil und naja, 200mm vorne wären nicht schlecht. Hmm...

btw: Freu mich schon auf den Winter! 
Immer schön durch den Matsch heizen.


----------



## mikeymark (11. Oktober 2008)

Der Aufbau wird wahrscheinlich erst zu Beginn der neuen Saison abgeschlossen sein.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Oktober 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Sieht doch einfach nur geil aus, oder?
> Einen GROßEN DANK nochmal an Artur der mir den Rahmen besorgt hat.



Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Sieht doch einfach nur geil aus, oder?
> Einen GROßEN DANK nochmal an Artur der mir den Rahmen besorgt hat.



sieht nicht nur geil aus.- 
sonder "geht" auch wie teufel...

hab mein neues ufo gestern in W-Berg fliegen lassen.
(für mich der beste rahmen der welt)


----------



## mikeymark (13. Oktober 2008)

"der beste Rahmen der Welt"......Artur, davon gehe ich mal ganz stark aus. 
Ich bin ja sowas von begeistert von dem Teil. Würd am liebsten schon alles Bestellen und zusammenschrauben. Und los gehts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ON AIR (13. Oktober 2008)

Meine Untertasse!!


----------



## Lukas92 (14. Oktober 2008)

artur dein bike sieht live ja noch besser aus... hab dich in wibe gesehn


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2008)

Lukas92 schrieb:


> artur dein bike sieht live ja noch besser aus... hab dich in wibe gesehn




DANKE DANKE Lukas
euch "soulrider" hat man ja garnicht zählen können ,- so viele wart ihr.  

schönes bike. ON AIR


----------



## sluette (14. Oktober 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Nach Blitz-Lieferung des Rahmens, den der Artur mir besorgt hat, halte ich ihn Stolz bei der Abholung in meinen Händen. Ich freu mich schon auf den Aufbau, und noch mehr auf den Spaß den ich mit dem Ufo haben werde.


 
schöner rahmen, viel spass beim aufbau. pass nur auf das du von der krombacher-plörre nicht blind wirst.


----------



## mikeymark (14. Oktober 2008)

Danke schön.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2008)

siehste mal Mike.


 der eine (user Air-Wastl) sagt,- ein NICOLAI 
"sieht halt aus wie das trekkingen bike von meinem
dad das schon 25 jahre alt ist".

u. der andere sagt,-
vom KROMBACHER wird man blind.
---------------------------------------------------

âNa ja, die GeschmÃ¤cker sind halt verschiedenâ.


----------



## mikeymark (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja, Hauptsache wir sind zufrieden. 
Obwohl ich das mit Krombacher ja ganz Humorvoll empfand, hat mich das von Air-Wastl echt tierisch geärgert, solch eine Aussage zu machen (das war ja nicht die einzigste), die er wahrscheinlich auch noch ernst meinte.


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Naja, Hauptsache wir sind zufrieden.
> Obwohl ich das mit Krombacher ja ganz Humorvoll empfand, hat mich das von Air-Wastl echt tierisch geärgert, solch eine Aussage zu machen (das war ja nicht die einzigste), die er wahrscheinlich auch noch ernst meinte.



man sieht ja auch das user Air-Wastl vom neid zerferssen ist,-  

sonst würde er nicht so eine unqualifizierte aussage  über die  innovativste bike firma  deutschlands schreiben.
allein schon "aus respeckt" würde ich nicht derart über NICOLAI urteilen..... 





PS: u. fahren kann der trottel auch nicht


----------



## mikeymark (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke da sind wir einer Meinung.


----------



## ON AIR (14. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE DANKE Lukas
> euch "soulrider" hat man ja garnicht zählen können ,- so viele wart ihr.
> 
> schönes bike. ON AIR



Danke deins schaut aber auch sehr schön aus!geiles Orange!
da muss ich immer an Jägermeister denken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (17. Oktober 2008)

abend^^ hätte mal zu später stunde eine frage : und zwar habe ich ein nicolai ufo st.
zur zeit ist eine rock shox domain 318 dran, allerdings hätte ich lieber ne doppelbrückengabel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , ist dies mit einem ufo st rahmen möglich ??? auf der hp von nicolai steht eig. das das  nur bis 195 verträgt wenn ich das richtig in errinerung habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, macht das die geo oder i..was schrott??? zur not könnte man ja auch dir gabel runter traveln... sag schon mal danke
ben


----------



## enemy111 (18. Oktober 2008)

hallllooooooooo?


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Oktober 2008)

schau dich doch mal um wieviele leute hier ne dc in ihrem ufo fahren!geht und ist kein problem. im conti cup wurde das teil ja auch mit ner boxxer gefahren und da kamen die räder ja auch direkt von nicolai!
also ufo-st und dc passt auf jeden fall!


----------



## Der_Graf (18. Oktober 2008)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann ist das Ufo-St für nen Federweg vorne von 170 bis 200 mm gemacht!


----------



## enemy111 (18. Oktober 2008)

okay danke


----------



## Omegar (19. Oktober 2008)

Ist es eigentlich möglich ein UFO-ST bei Nicolai für die Montage einer Hammerschmidt oder b-boxx umzurüsten. Also ne ISCG-Aufnahme dranzuschweißen die die Momente Verkraftet?
bzw. wird das bei zukünftigen UFOs der Fall sein?
Wäre schön wenn der Herr Mille dazu mal was sagen kann...
Danke im Voraus.

Ach ja, gibt es dann eigentlich Probleme mit der Federkennlinie bei so einem kleinen 'Kettenblatt'?


----------



## chickenway-user (19. Oktober 2008)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich ein UFO-ST bei Nicolai für die Montage einer Hammerschmidt oder b-boxx umzurüsten. Also ne ISCG-Aufnahme dranzuschweißen die die Momente Verkraftet?
> bzw. wird das bei zukünftigen UFOs der Fall sein?
> Wäre schön wenn der Herr Mille dazu mal was sagen kann...
> Danke im Voraus.
> ...



Ja, ISCG-Aufnahmen hinbauen ist möglich. Ob dei Hammerschmitt oder b-boxx dann passt weiss ich nicht.
Ist aber nicht so ganz billig, weil die dazu den ganzen Hauptrahmen entlacken und neu pulvern. Aber falls du ehh grad ne neue Farbe willst...


----------



## Omegar (20. Oktober 2008)

iscg habe ich ja drann... ich brauche eine die die wirkenden Kräft einer B-boxx oder Hammerschmidt standhält!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Oktober 2008)

Ollà 

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen:













Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (20. Oktober 2008)

schwarze boxxer ja, rest UARGH!


----------



## eLw00d (20. Oktober 2008)

Bloß keinen Unfug mit deinem bike machen. 
Ist´s arg langweilig mit nem perfekten bike inner Garage? ^^

Erstes Design ist nicht schlecht. Farbverlauf würde ich allerding noch mehr Richtung Heck verlagern, sprich: Vorne mehr Schwarz, hinten weniger weiß.
Letzteres ist auch cool. Da muss allerdings auch noch gescheites Schwarz vorne hin.
Ein gegenläufiger Farbverlauf im Nicolai Schriftzug wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.

edit: Beim letzten den Hinterbau vielleicht komplett matt schwarz und die Farbspielerei somit nur am Hauptrahmen. Wirkt vllt bissle edler.


----------



## enemy111 (21. Oktober 2008)

sieht auf jeden fall so oder so elegant aus !


----------



## balticnor (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde Bild eins geht in Ordnung. Der Rest muss nicht sein. 

Aber es ist immer wieder schwierig über eine Farbkombi zu entscheiden.


----------



## mikeymark (21. Oktober 2008)

Bild eins und drei find ich sehr gut, wobei ich mich aber mit größter wahrscheinlichkeit für Bild drei entscheiden würde.


----------



## tokessa (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin der meinung von elwood, mach bloß kein scheiß mit deinem bike daniel, es ist perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2008)

bild 1 wäre der knaller überhaupt..... 

doch würde ich gerne auch was zu Omegar´s frage zu Montage einer Hammerschmidt hören ???


----------



## mikeymark (21. Oktober 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojTnhmvlDXE
nicolai und hammerschmidt


----------



## bobtailoner (21. Oktober 2008)

was wollt ihr mit dieser hammerschmidt!?
ein kettenblatt vorne ist doch alles was man braucht?!

@john-doe: also ich würde das bike auch so lassen. wenn du aber über den winter unbedingt was an dem rahmen machen willst dann wäre bild eins noch das beste, meiner meinung nach, ich würde aber weniger schwarz dran bringen. evtl. nur bissl weiter als steuerrohr komplett schwarz und dann nen bissl fading, aber nicht zu weit!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Oktober 2008)

jaja, mein Favorit ist auch das erste in Schwarz Weiss, jetzt muss man nur noch abchecken ob die Herren von Nicolai das so auch hinbekommen und was der Spass dann kostet, zum Wald und Wiesenpulverbeschichter will ich damit jedenfalls nicht gehen.


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Oktober 2008)

http://www.bikecolours.de/

Kumpel hat eins da beschichten lassen, sehr gute arbeit, die machen das auch offiziell für hessische Rahmenhersteller


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Oktober 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> http://www.bikecolours.de/
> 
> Kumpel hat eins da beschichten lassen, sehr gute arbeit, die machen das auch offiziell für hessische Rahmenhersteller



Anlieferungszustand

Alle angelieferten Teile müssen vollständig zerlegt und eventuelle Kugellager, Lagerschalen und Simerringe ausgebaut sein. Auch Typenschilder  und Lenkschlösser sollen entfernt sein. Alle Teile Fett und Ölfrei anliefern. *Bereits pulverbeschichtete Teile müssen uns chemisch entlackt angeliefert werden.*

danke, aber dann kann ich es auch gleich selbst machen


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Ollà
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen:



Do hosch  (bedeutet: gerne, hier)



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>



sehr schön!



eLw00d schrieb:


> Erstes Design ist nicht schlecht. Farbverlauf würde ich allerding noch mehr Richtung Heck verlagern....








JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>



:kotz:



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>



:kotz: :kotz:



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Vielen Dank



nix zu danken 

alla donn (bedeutet: einen schönen Tag noch).


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Oktober 2008)

ich würde das ufo lassen wie es ist. alles andere verhunzt das...


----------



## Omegar (21. Oktober 2008)

Die Variante in schwarz-weiß ist auf jeden Fall die beste. wenn du am Rahmen zum Beispiel einfach die Nicolai-Aufkleber gegen schwarze tauscht, kommste biliger... Ich bezweifle allerdings das dir das wichtig ist.


So, nun nochmal zu meiner Frage: 

Es muss doch eigendlich möglich sein eine feste ISCG-Aufnahme ranzuschweißen oder eine geschraubte mit einer Abstützung am Rahmen zu montieren!?
Es gibt bestimmt auch Gründe die dagegen sprechen, aber eine Antwort von Falco wäre echt nicht schlecht.
Sprich: Ist die Möglichkeit dieser Veränderung vorhanden und wie teuer würde das ungefähr sein.
Ansonsten interessiert mich, welche Rahmen 2009 für die Hammerschmidt zugelassen sind? 
Danke...

Ich freue mich auf eine Baldige Antwort...


----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2008)

Ruf ihn an und schreib die Antwort dann hier, das geht schneller ^^
Gerade in diesem Thread weiss ich nicht, wie oft er reinschaut... hat ja auch noch was anderes zu tun als im Forum zu surfen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2008)

c_w schrieb:


> Ruf ihn an und schreib die Antwort dann hier, das geht schneller ^^
> Gerade in diesem Thread weiss ich nicht, wie oft er reinschaut... hat ja auch noch was anderes zu tun als im Forum zu surfen ;-)



was soll das heissen "Gerade in diesem Thread"  

 Die Diskrepanzen sind längst ausgeräumt.


----------



## oms (22. Oktober 2008)

zur hammerschmidtfrage:

http://www.nicolai-uk.com/


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2008)

Das erste. Aber nicht mit schwarzer Gabel...


----------



## renovatio (22. Oktober 2008)

hallo an alle,

ich hab auf ein paar fotos gesehen, dass hier einige dt swiss fr 6.1d fahren.
brauche einen neuen lrs. gibts dazu erfahrungen und meinungen?
oder lieber mavic 729 oder die z.Zt. günstigen deemax


----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was soll das heissen "Gerade in diesem Thread"



Weil Falco vll eher mal schnell in "neue" Threads schaut, wo der Threadtitel auch ersichtlich ist, dass jemand ne schnelle Supportfrage hat, und vll eher nicht immer in so Threads wie "Zeig was du hast", "Nicolais in Action" oder diesen hier... aber ist nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Omegar (22. Oktober 2008)

so wie es bei nicolai-uk steht, wird die Kurbel warscheinlich nicht ans UFO passen... naja, warten wir mal ab, was dazu noch kommt.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Oktober 2008)

jetzt brauche ich noch mal eure Meinungen 

so:




oder so:




ich mag beides muss mich aber für eins entscheiden wenn ich mir nicht eine zweite BoXXer kaufen will , vielen Dank


----------



## renovatio (25. Oktober 2008)

hi,

also erstmal respekt. das ist mal ein richtig geiles teil!
variante 1 gefällt mir persönlich besser. ne weiße gabel ist schon edel,
zumal du ja auch schwarze reifen und felgen hast.


----------



## mikeymark (25. Oktober 2008)

Mußt Du umbedingt was an einem Perfekten bike verändern ? Dein bike ist echt Klasse, lass es doch so wie es ist.
Ich würd Variante zwei nehmen, allerdings mit ganz schwarzer Boxxer und den schriftzug in rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2008)

@John-Doe: Das zweite finde ich echt genial. Mach's einfach und laß dir's nicht ausreden !


----------



## renovatio (25. Oktober 2008)

@ john-doe.

darf ich fragen was du für laufräder/naben hast?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (25. Oktober 2008)

Mir persoehnlich gefaellt Variente 1 besser, da du bei dem 2ten einfach zu viel schwarz in der Front hast. Variante 1 ist definitiv edler


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Oktober 2008)

Danke euch, ja die Nummer polarisiert, ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden.
Ich weiß nur das ich mich in die Geschichte mit der schwarzen Front 100% verliebt habe und das ich das jetzt übern Winter auf jeden Fall machen muss 

Und es gibt kein perfektes Bike, immer wenn man denkt fertig!: fährt sich geil, schaut gut aus, funktioniert, hält und die Weiber flippen Haufen weise aus  immer dann fällt einem was neues ein, zumal ich ja reichlich Zeit hatte/habe mir so einen Schwachsinn auszudenken 



renovatio schrieb:


> @ john-doe.
> 
> darf ich fragen was du für laufräder/naben hast?



darfst Du 

Mavic 721EX auf Hope Pro II mit 2.0/1.8 DT Speichen und so, der Foren-Laufradsatz halt


----------



## renovatio (26. Oktober 2008)

@ joe:
danke für die antwort. wo bekommt man den "foren" lrs her und was muss man löhnen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (26. Oktober 2008)

Kannst bei Chainreaction machen lassen. Aktuelle Kurse weiss ich nicht genau...aendert sich aber auch immer mal. Schau einfach mal bei denen rein. Findest du unter Meist verkaufte Produkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Oktober 2008)

ich kaufe Hope ausschließlich bei gocycle, habe meinen LRS dort bauen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden:

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop...Laufraeder,_Naben,_Felgen_und_Schnellspanner/


----------



## Dittmosher (26. Oktober 2008)

version 1 finde ich besser

oder

verion 2 wenn du die farbe weiß hinten nochmal aufgreifst... zb. weiße felge o. ä.


----------



## IIII (26. Oktober 2008)

Wie wartet ihr euer Bike? Sprich, was ist mit den Lagern, dem Dämpfer usw..?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Oktober 2008)

Die Lager halten bis Dato.
Die Dämpferbuchsen bekommen regelmäßig eine angemessene Fettpackung.
Den Dämpfer mache ich selber, ca. alle 6 Monate (Reinigung, Fettpackung, Öl und Durchsicht), soll ja nicht langweilig werden


----------



## IIII (26. Oktober 2008)

also nix mit irgendwelchen lagern fetten oder so etwas?

Nur die Dämpferbuchsen..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Oktober 2008)

Noe, fahren bis die spiel gekommen und dann tauschen, habe aber noch von keinem gehört das die Lager schnell durch wären, es sei den jetzt melden sich hier 827589409856496 Leute bei denen die Lager schnell defekt waren  

Meine Buchsen hatten irgendwann ein wenig Flugrost (Dampfstrahlerreinigung) darum mache ich die ca. alle 6 Monate beim Dämpferservice sauber und fette die gut ein.


----------



## numinisflo (26. Oktober 2008)

Egal was du machst, aber die Boxxer in schwarz ist ein muss. Sieht sowohl als auch besser aus.


----------



## Omegar (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gerade mit dem Herrn Mille telefoniert. 

Eine Hammerschmidt oder b-boxx passt nicht ans UFO, da der Rahmen keinen Platz für die Kurbel bietet. Am Helius zum Beispiel mussten die Frästeile im Tretlagerbereich angepasst werden damit die Kurbel reinpasst...

Schade. Die Ingenieure bei Sram hätten die Hammerschmidt einzig für das UFO entwickeln müssen... Nen anderen Rahmen fährt doch eh keiner!!!

Ach ja. Eine neue Pulverbeschichtung kostet ca. 200 Euro bei Nicolai, wenn man den Rahmen komplet demontiert einschickt! Ich glaube meiner wird fürs erste wohl doch so bleiben wie er ist!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2008)

Dein Bike ist doch farblich eh sehr gelungen, wieso jetzt schon umstylen ?


----------



## Omegar (27. Oktober 2008)

naja, es ist doch immer das selbe: wenn man keine Probleme hat, schaft man sich welche!
das Problem bei der Farbe des Hauptrahmens ist, dass keine andere Farbe dazu passt. vielleicht rote speichen: passt nicht. Blau und rosa ist so ziemlich das einzige... 

Außerdem wollte ich den Rahmen schon immer in roh haben!

aber eigentlich wird wohl alles so bleiben wie es ist. . . . . . ROSA RULES!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (27. Oktober 2008)

Achtung, Achtung, Fliegeralarm!

Am Wochenende ist nun endlich auch eins bei mir gelandet 

Farblich passt es noch nicht so ganz, will aber die letzten schönen
Tage mitnehmen.







17,25kg

Rolle kommt als erstes weg, Lenker wird schwarz überklebt und Decals werden durch schwarze ersetzt.

Erster Fahreindruck war mega hammer super geil, muss leider arbeiten und kanns erst am Freitag in die Umlaufbahn schicken.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Oktober 2008)




----------



## guru39 (27. Oktober 2008)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Achtung, Achtung, Fliegeralarm!
> 
> Am Wochenende ist nun endlich auch eins bei mir gelandet
> 
> ...



sehr sehr geil 
aber was soll der Kabelsalat 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Oktober 2008)

sehr schönes ufo!
ich würd die grünen decals auf jeden fall lassen!!!
17.25 kg is ne ansage, kann ich irgendwie kaum glauben. pack mal ne partsliste on!


----------



## tokessa (28. Oktober 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, mal was anderes.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, mal was anderes.



^^stimmt^^
  sieht irgendwie anders aus als die anderen,- evtl. vom andern stern ? 

 die griffe sind das aller letzte. 
sonst kompl. aufs gewicht geachtet,-u. dann solch schwere+hässliche griffe.


----------



## cryptic. (28. Oktober 2008)

HeyHow, erstmal danke für die postitive Resonanz. Hatte schon befürchtet ich würde aufgrund der farblichen Unstimmigkeiten zerrissen werden.

Das mit dem Kabelsalat scheint nur so, die Kabel werfen Schatten.

Partliste kommt heute abend, da hab ich Ruhe und werde nicht so gestreßt, wie bei der Arbeit.

Die Griffe müsst ihr mit einer weiblichen Brust vergleichen, auf den ersten Blick vielleicht etwas groß und klobig. Doch schon nach dem ersten Kontakt will die Hand nichts anderes mehr zum festkrallen.
Und immerhin habe ich mit einem Griffwechsel immer noch die Option eine 16 vorm Komma zu haben 

schöne Grüße, bis heut abend!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2008)

cryptic. schrieb:


> HeyHow, erstmal danke für die postitive Resonanz. Hatte schon befürchtet ich würde aufgrund der farblichen Unstimmigkeiten zerrissen werden.
> 
> Das mit dem Kabelsalat scheint nur so, die Kabel werfen Schatten.
> 
> ...




warum zerrissen ?

 "farblich" finde ich es auch klasse so !


----------



## cryptic. (28. Oktober 2008)

Naja, muss mich wohl dran gewöhnen, dass in den Herstellerforen ein anderer Wind weht. Im ddd hätten sie schon längst auf den beißenen Farbtönen von Rolle und Lenker hingewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Oktober 2008)

noe hier wirst Du Dir nur noch öfter anhören müssen das das Gewicht mit der Gabel und den Giffen ect. ein wenig unrealistisch kommt und ich finde den Santa Cruz Kettenstrebenschutz doof


----------



## cryptic. (28. Oktober 2008)

partliste kommt, kettenstrebenschutz lag noch rum, kann ihn ja so drehen, dass man das santa cruz nicht sieht


----------



## Mobbel (28. Oktober 2008)

die farbe is echt überporno!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2008)

cryptic. schrieb:


> partliste kommt, kettenstrebenschutz lag noch rum, kann ihn ja so drehen, dass man das santa cruz nicht sieht



 hier was vernünftiges.


----------



## guru39 (28. Oktober 2008)

Mobbel, solche Wörter in deinem alter


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2008)

Conny. 
mein söhnchen.

 mach mal ein ordentliches foren profil mit nem schönem avatar bildchen +  fotos usw.

 u. wenn dir "wieder" jemand dumm kommt,- ruf mich.-ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (28. Oktober 2008)

so jetzt gehts los 



PARTLIST:

RAHMEN: ufo-st grösse M.
GABEL: BOXXER team 08
DÄMPFER: dhx 5.0 mit Titanfeder
STEUERSATZ: reset racing Wan.5
BREMSE: avid juicy 7 203/185
LAUFRADSATZ: dt-swiss fr440 auf ex721 mit dt-swiss comp
REIFEN: continental rubber queen + normale schläuche
LENKER/VORBAU: easton monkey bar dh lite/havoc
KURBEL: hone ohne stahlgewinde
KETTENFÜHRUNG: carbon selfmade
PEDALEN: nc17 mag
SATTELSTÜTZE: truvativ xr oder so
SATTEL: sdg ti-fly
SCHALTWERK: xt shadow short
CASSETTE: xt 11-32
KETTE: xt
SCHALTHEBEL: xt
GRIFFE: ergon e1


Sattelstütze macht mich noch nicht ganz glücklich, was gibt es so für Alternativen bei 30.0?
Kurbel kommt ne neue sobald die hone den Geist aufgibt. Kettenstrebenschutz wird auch ein anderer kommen.
Griffe bleiben vorerst 









Gruß Erik


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Oktober 2008)

cryptic. schrieb:


> Sattelstütze macht mich noch nicht ganz glücklich, was gibt es so für Alternativen bei 30.0?



es gibt eh nur eine, THOMSON


----------



## Omegar (28. Oktober 2008)

Sattelstütz kannst du dir Die M-Pire Pro von NC-17 kaufen... die ist einfach klasse und vor allem nur halb so teuer wie die Thomsen!
Ech schickes bike... mit unrealistischen Gewicht! Nein mal im Ernst: Ich frage mich wie das funktioniert.


----------



## ewoq (28. Oktober 2008)

reifen sind 1-ply oder?


----------



## ins (28. Oktober 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> es gibt eh nur eine, THOMSON





@ewoq

Die Reifen gibts nur in einer Version, wiegen laut Hersteller 850g(also BB Niveau)


----------



## bobtailoner (28. Oktober 2008)

reifen müssen ja 1-ply sein bei dem gewicht. irgendwas kann da nicht stimmen.
also ich hatte an meinem ufo ähnliche teile verbaut und kam nur auf 18.5kg
wobei ich da noch leichte hope naben, ne renmnradkassette und ne xt kurbel hatte
check mal die waage 
sattelstütze ist wohl schon die thomson erste wahl


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Oktober 2008)

mein Erfahrungswert:

NICOLAI UFO-ST L
FOX DHX AIR 5.0
ROCK SHOX BoXXer WC 2008 mit verstärktem Casting
Chris King 1.5" Headset
Hope Moto V2 Vented Disk
Shimano XTR Kurbelset
Heidy Kettenführung
Hope Pro II Naben
Mavic 721 Felgen
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,3" Freeride
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 30,0x410mm
Thomson Elite 4X Vorbau
Selle Italia SLR XP
Race Face Diablous Lenker 710mm
ODI Lockon Griffe
SRAM XO Trigger
SRAM XO Schaltwerk Carbon Shortcage
SRAM PC 991 PowerLink Kette
SRAM PG 990 Kassette
Crank Brothers 5050xx Pedale

ca. 16,5-17,0 Kilo


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2008)

gewicht macht mich auch stutzig... wobei ne KERN nie lügt.


----------



## ewoq (28. Oktober 2008)

och da gibts schon mittel und wege...

tara, hochhalten, etc. (ohne hier was unterstellen zu wollen)


----------



## cryptic. (28. Oktober 2008)

hmm mist, hab vergessen das vr vorm wiegen reinzubauen...

ne mal im ernst, alles mit bestem gewissen gewogen

den vergleich mit john-doe´s rad finde ich aber eigentlich jetzt nicht so signifikant. klar, mit den luftfederelementen macht er ganz schön was gut, aber sonst finde ich, geben wir uns ganz gut die waage. so sind mein rahmen, lenker, steuersatz, pedale, reifen bei mir leichter.

500g differenz scheinen mir zwischen den rädern möglich

werds am freitag nochmal an eine andere waage hängen, bis dahin müssen wir uns wohl gedulden.


gruß erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (28. Oktober 2008)

wie auch immer. das bike ist cool und für mich eines der gelungeneren ufo´s!


----------



## cryptic. (28. Oktober 2008)

schönes schlusswort 

freitag gehts ab in den bikepark, bin echt schon gespannt.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2008)

Eric
hat dir  ja auch niemand unterstellt... 
(das wäre ja betrug an der eigenen person)


bei mir geht nix mehr. ! 
* avid code bremse +
* atomlab felgen 
lassen das gewicht nach oben schnellen.

habs mit einer titan feder für den dämpfer ausprobiert,- 
blos die gewichtsersparniss zum preis,- steht in keinem verhältniss.

so bleibt mein bike wohl bei 18,60 kg.
damit kann ich leben.... 

PS: was  haltet ihn von einem carbon lenker,- hat jemand erfahrung?


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> PS: was  haltet ihn von einem carbon lenker,- hat jemand erfahrung?



Moin Artur,
ich habe zwar keine persönlichen erfahrungen mit Carbon gemacht, aber die Horror meldungen die man da manchmal liest lassen mich den schluss ziehen das die Bikeindustrie noch nicht zu 100% mit diesen Werkstoff umgehen kann, alles was unter 100% liegt ist für mich nicht akzeptabel!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. Oktober 2008)

finger weg vom carbon lenker im freeride bereich!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Moin Artur,
> ich habe zwar keine persönlichen erfahrungen mit Carbon gemacht, aber die Horror meldungen die man da manchmal liest lassen mich den schluss ziehen das die Bikeindustrie noch nicht zu 100% mit diesen Werkstoff umgehen kann, alles was unter 100% liegt ist für mich nicht akzeptabel!
> 
> Gruß Guru.





Alutech Jürgen fährt einen u. das schon seit jahren wie er mir sagte. ! 


PS: der  Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon  soll ja stabiler als ein alulenker sein ?


----------



## tokessa (29. Oktober 2008)

Gibt doch ne menge dh bikes mit carbon lenker, meist sieht man den von easton .


----------



## cryptic. (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mir auch keine Titanfeder kaufen. Hatte sich mal ein Freund aus den Staaten mitgebracht, war ihm dann aber doch zu leicht. Denke für 100 geht das klar.

Ich fahre meinen monkey dh lite jetzt schon ein knappes Jahr und kann bisher noch nichts Schlechtes berichten. War am Anfang auch eher skeptisch, mein ehemaliger Chef hat mir dann aber so günstig den easton angedreht, dass ich nicht nein sagen konnte.
Hatte mit ihm auch einige Stürze, hält aber noch wie am ersten Tag. Hoffe dabei dass es das berichtete Knacken vor dem Bruch gibt


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

Was ich meine ist das Carbon ohne Vorankündigung brechen kann, Alu nicht!

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/tag/ruckruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (29. Oktober 2008)

einem syntace lenker würd ich schon vertrauen. aber vorraussetzung sind wohl nm genaue anzugsdrehmomente. und überprüfen der deckschicht wenn mans bike mal wegwirft.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Oktober 2008)

ich hab noch nix von einem gebrochenen syntace carbon lenker gehört... 

dem würde ich vertrauen. bin selber einen an der cc-feile gefahren (ok kein vergleich ich weiss... )


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist das Carbon ohne Vorankündigung brechen kann, Alu nicht!
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/tag/ruckruf



^^hab schon verstanden... ^^


 muss wohl erst "an mir" abspecken,-waa.


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> muss wohl erst "an mir" abspecken,-waa.




   Das hast du gesagt


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme mit meinem Easton Carbonlenker und hatte in Winterberg auch schon am Steinfeld nen harten Sturz.


----------



## guru39 (29. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist das Carbon ohne Vorankündigung brechen kann



Dann viel Spaß mit deinem Rad CaLgOn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich musste mich schon zu einer Syntace P6 durchringen an meiner CC-Feile. Das auch das einzigste Teil aus Plaste und auch nur weil se günstig war.. 

Grade im Freeride-Bereich würde ich sowat nicht fahren..
Carbon-Lenker sollte man nach nem Sturz auf jeden Fall tauschen. 
Da das Zeug ohne Ankündigung bricht wenn es was abbekommen hat.. 
Und nen neuer Lenker is günstiger als ne neue Kauleiste..


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Oktober 2008)

wir nähern uns der "1500 beitrags" marke. 


DANKE Leute...
 das thema carbon lenker ist vom tisch.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir nähern uns der "1500 beitrags" marke.
> 
> 
> DANKE Leute...
> das thema carbon lenker ist vom tisch.



Gut, ich hatte schon die Gehirnwäsche Utensilien ins Auto geworfen und wollte auf den ein oder anderen Elektroschock bei Dir vorbei kommen.
Wenn Gewicht sparen dann bitte nicht an solchen Teilen, ich wechsle ja nicht umsonst alle 6-12 Monate meinen Lenker (RaceFace Diabolus) prophylaktisch aus  und das auch schon bevor ich zum MTBLKW mutiert bin 

Die zwei Lenkerbrüche in meinem Bikerleben werde ich nie vergessen, einer hat sogar richtig weh getan 

Der Carbonlenker von Easton genießt aber tatsächlich einen guten Ruf


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage an die anderen Ufo Fahrer 
Ich habe mir gedacht, da wir hier nicht DIE großen DH Spots haben und ich eh was abspecken wollte, über den Winter mein UFO in ein Enduro/Lightfreerider zu verwandeln (Wobei das Gewicht wohl nie wirklich "Light" sein wird). Ich wollte mir also ne 150/110mm Sherman Flick Plus, einen 5th Element Air Dämpfer, Singletrack Felgen ,ne neue SLX Gruppe (3x9 Fach+Umwerferturm[Ohne Bremsen, Juicy Bleiben]) und leichtere Reifen (Fat Albert oder NN) kaufen. Das Ganze würde ca. 500 Euro kosten, für ein zweites Rad (Helius FR) habe ich leider momentan kein Geld, da ich mir letztens erst neue Teile fürs Ufo geleistet habe und ne DSLR her musste.
Was haltet ihr von der Idee? (Große Höhenunterschiede gibt es in Mönchengladbach eh nicht  )



> Dann viel Spaß mit deinem Rad CaLgOn


Ich hab den Lenker getauscht und wollte damit nur sagen, dass er den Sturz überstanden hat.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Oktober 2008)

kann man ganz gut machen, ich bin auch nee Zeit lang mit Umwerferturm und co. CC-FR Touren gefahren, ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei geht aber wenn man sich nicht gleich wieder ein neues Bike kaufen will


----------



## eLw00d (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub auch dass das prima funktionieren kann.

Mit meiner Lyrik auf 115mm getravelt komm ich erstaunlich gut die Berge rauf.
Würde allerdings nie auf Grip verzichten wollen und deswegen nicht unbedingt CC-Schlappen aufziehen.

Mönchenglabbach ist gleich um´s Eck bei mir.


----------



## Condor (29. Oktober 2008)

Das CC-Carbonteile ab und an brechen halte ich für normal. Genauso brechen auch Aluleichtbauteile wenn man die über den ausgelegten Bereich beansprucht.
Aber die DH Carbonlenker sind nunmal für den, fürs Material, schlimmsten Einsatz ausgelegt.
Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren meinen Easton Monkeylite ohne Probleme.

Wenn man einen extrem harten Sturz hatte, sollte man natürlich selbst wissen ob man dem Material noch weiter vertraut oder nicht. Aber das gilt für alle Teile, nicht nur für welche aus Carbon.


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Oktober 2008)

dann beanspruche ich den 1500ten Beitrag für ein DS


----------



## cryptic. (29. Oktober 2008)

nein Mist, das wollte ich doch machen 

schönes UFO, aber die Sattelstellung finde ich etwas strange...


----------



## Omegar (29. Oktober 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Was ich meine ist das Carbon ohne Vorankündigung brechen kann, Alu nicht!
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/tag/ruckruf



Erstens: So, naja bei mir klappt es dann wieder nei dem 2000sten... Denn 1000er habe ich ja schon.

Zweitens: Wie das Bruchverhalten von Carbon aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, aber Aluminium neigt zu einer Versprödung bei langer Verwendung. Daz kommt, dass man Haarrisse nicht immer Erkennen kann, weil sie noch zu klein fürs menschliche Auge sind: das bedeutet, das Aluminium sehr unvermittelt brechen kann wenn es plötzlich sehr stark belastet wird (bei ner Landung zB.) Desshalb werden beim BMX zum Beichbiel nur Stahllenker und Rahmen verbaut, da Stahl im Algemeinen erst biegt und dann bricht! 
Carbon hat im gegensatz zu Alu eine Eigenschaft, die es im DH-Berreich nicht sinnvoll macht: Es ist nur in eine bestimmte Richtung belastbar in die es gewickelt wird... Ein Rahmen zB. aus Karbon ist ansich sehr steif, jedoch gibt es Probleme, wenn er durch einen spitzen Stein an der Seite (also 90° zur normalen Beanspruchungsrichtung) getroffen wird!

... Aber: wer mit welchem Material klarkommt ist eine Frage des Geldes, des Fahrstils, und natürlich eine der Verwendeten Materialstärken an den Bauteilen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (30. Oktober 2008)

cryptic. schrieb:


> nein Mist, das wollte ich doch machen
> 
> schönes UFO, aber die Sattelstellung finde ich etwas strange...



liegt daran, das ich das UFO auch bergauf trete, schön nachmittags auf der Feierabendrunde


----------



## mikeymark (30. Oktober 2008)

UV-Licht macht Carbon spröde, also immer schön Nachts fahren. Das kommt jetzt nicht von mir, sondern aus einem Testbericht einer Mtb-Zeitschrift letzten Jahres.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2008)

CaLgOn
den gleichen weg bin ich auch gegenagen,- fand ihn irgendwie sinnvoller für mich .
 wobei mein bike noch meilen von einem FR-Tourer entfert ist.

das gelbe U-ST (im anhang) ist eigentlich der ideal fall für ein bike,-mit dem man auch touren fahren kann.
ohne das "martialische"  eines UFO-ST zu vermissen.


@ Kuwahades
 kennst du "extra-love" das vermisse ich ein wenig an deinem bike .
ich spreche nicht von eloxierten teilen...

@all
 wg. dem carbon lenker "thema hat sich erledigt" sonst kommt der MTB´ LKW ! <--- was ein wort. 

user Wheelsiderider ist z.Z. in  usa   dort gibts titan dämpfer federn fürn "appel u. ein ei"


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ Kuwahades
> kennst du "extra-love" das vermisse ich ein wenig an deinem bike .
> ich spreche nicht von eloxierten teilen...



wir sind hier doch net im Porno Thread !

keine Angst, das steckt genug Extra Love, drinnen !
Das ist das Tribute Bike für meinen verstorbenen braunen Dobermann, das muss genauso aussehen !

Ein Underdog der Spaß hat beim Jagen und Erlegen vom superschönen Intense meines Kumpels


----------



## cryptic. (30. Oktober 2008)

Es bringt auch der stabilste Lenker nichts, wenn du dir den Spacerturm über dem Vorbau durch die Goggle ins Auge rammst. Ansonsten schöner Tourer.


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2008)

Kuwahades 
 sehr gut gekonntert ... so muss dat.


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Oktober 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kuwahades
> sehr gut gekonntert ... so muss dat.



DirtyDog halt


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Oktober 2008)

Wheelsiderider
 sagt,- eine RCS Ti-Feder liegt so  um  die 100$
 sind knappe 80 euro.
 dem gegenüber stehen die preise in D. mit 220 euro gegenüber.

"TOTALE ABZOCKE" sag ich da nur.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2008)

Dann soll er doch paar mitbringen !
Ganz vorstellen kann ich mir die Preis nicht, weil die Federn in Amiland auch bei ca. 200 - 300 $ liegen, je nach Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (30. Oktober 2008)

das gelbe ufo ist richtig geil,die grünen aufkleber sind nicht so meins und kefü aber sonst supi!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der besagte USA Mann. In Onlineshops liegt ne RCS Feder ohne Sale bei 199$ was auch selbst dann noch ein Schnapper ist. 
Ich habe bis gestern bei eBay zwei RCS Federn unter Beobachtung wo beide dann fuer um die 100$ rausgegangen sind.
Mitbringen kann ich leider keine, da ich nicht mit dem Zoll kaempfen moechte. (ausgenommen evtl Khujand).
Aber der Versand sollte auch bei nicht mehr als 20$ liegen.


----------



## san_andreas (31. Oktober 2008)

Ebay ist aber halt nicht der Standardpreis. Mit Zoll und Mwst. kommt man bei einer 200$ Feder auch auf ca. 200 Euro.
Da bleibt Chainreaction mit 160-180 Euro für die Nuke Proof Federn weiter ungeschlagen, leichter sind die außerdem.

edit: Kämpfen mußte nicht viel mit dem Zoll, einfach 4,7% Zollgebühren und dann 19% Mwst. zahlen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich will aber nicht zahlen


----------



## cryptic. (31. Oktober 2008)

Juhu,

ich war heute im Bikeopark, der aufgrund der winterlichen Verhältnisse leider nicht offen hatte. Hab deswegen nur so eine halbe Abfahrt gemacht, der Schnee war einfach zu tief/ Schmelzwasserfützen zu kalt und schlammig.
Gewicht stimmt auch ungefähr an der zweiten Waage, kann man nur sehr schlecht ablesen.

Bilder kann ich morgen bieten, hatte keine Cam dabei, Freund hat mit dem Handy geknipst.

Schöne Grüße Erik


----------



## Mobbel (1. November 2008)

khujand schrieb:


> conny.
> Mein Söhnchen.
> 
> Mach Mal Ein Ordentliches Foren Profil Mit Nem Schönem Avatar Bildchen +  Fotos Usw.
> ...



So =d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2008)

^^danke^^


----------



## getro (2. November 2008)

Mine


----------



## KHUJAND (12. November 2008)

"neu sind"

*sattel.
*pedalen.
*lenkerendkappen.
*ventielkappen.

(kommt noch ein flacher Sunline lenker in Nicolai edition)


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. November 2008)

Das Bild ist doch auf der Halde entstanden oder ?
Wie fährt man denn mit so einem Bike da hoch ?

MfG Nici


----------



## mikeymark (12. November 2008)

Sattel hoch, und dann nach der Devise "Kraft & Kondition statt Carbon". 
Nein, man darf ruhig schieben, das ist keine Schande.


----------



## tokessa (13. November 2008)

Erstemal wird gefahren, aber nur erstemal


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2008)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Das Bild ist doch auf der Halde entstanden oder ?
> Wie fährt man denn mit so einem Bike da hoch ?
> 
> MfG Nici





"aussenrumm" 
kann man auch bis zum gipfel in einem duch hochfahren.

auch mit diesem bike....


----------



## Testmaen (13. November 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "neu sind"
> 
> *sattel.
> *pedalen.
> ...



... bei dem Hintergrund hätte eigentlich der Conti Digga mit in die Liste gemusst.


----------



## KHUJAND (13. November 2008)

Testmaen schrieb:


> ... bei dem Hintergrund hätte eigentlich der Conti Digga mit in die Liste gemusst.



ohhh sorry die neue part liste vergessen...

RAHMEN: ufo-st grösse M.
GABEL: rock-shox totem coil.
DÄMPFER: rock-shox vivid 5.1
STEUERSATZ: reset racing 
BREMSE: avid code
LAUFRADSATZ: hope pro naben, atomlab dh felgen
REIFEN: continental rubber queen + normale schläuche
LENKER/VORBAU: race face diabolus.
KURBEL: truvativ holzfeller oct.
INNENLAGER: truvativ team 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: E.13 Light Guide 
PEDALEN: NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale (weiss)
SATTELSTÜTZE: thomson
SATTEL: SDG Ti-Fly C Sattel 
SCHELLE: hope
SCHALTWERK: sram x o
CASSETTE: sram 
KETTE: sram
SCHALTHEBEL: sram x 9
GRIFFE: race-face
LENKERENDKAPPEN: Animal Weiß
--------------------------------------------
das sind ges. 18,40 kg... 

in Arbeit ist ein Sunline V1 Lenker 19mm Rise 
in Nicolai Edition.


----------



## der Digge (22. November 2008)

mit anderen Felgen und Rennradkassette knackste die 18kg 

neue Partliste kann ich auch:

RAHMEN: Nicolai Ufo-St L
GABEL: Marzocchi 66 RCV
DÄMPFER: Manitou Evolver ISX-4
STEUERSATZ: Nicolai Fett Reducer
BREMSE: Avid Jucy 5 203/185er
LAUFRADSATZ: Nope 2Way Naben, Fun Works Rimbo Starr Felgen
REIFEN: Maxxis Ignitor 60a 2.35 (Draht) + normale schläuche
LENKER/VORBAU: Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker, Nox Team DH Vorbau
KURBEL: Truvativ Holzfeller
INNENLAGER: Truvativ Howitzer Team
KETTENFÜHRUNG: Truvativ Boxguide 34-38
PEDALEN: Demolition Team Magnesium (Loose Ball)
SATTELSTÜTZE: BBB Sky Scraper
SATTEL: WTB Pure V
SCHELLE: BBB The Strangler
SCHALTWERK: Shimano Deore/Alivio
KASSETTE: Shimano HG-50 11-25
KETTE: Shimano Deore
SCHALTHEBEL: Shimano XT/Deore
GRIFFE: Odi Ruffian (als Alternative liegen Rogue rum)
LENKERENDKAPPEN: Shadow Conspiracy Plastik
--------------------------------------------
Gewicht: läuft!

in Arbeit ist neuer Sram Schaltkram und evtl. zweiter Satz Reifen

Bilder gibt es sobald ich das Rad wieder vor die Tür bekomm ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (22. November 2008)

Meine Teileliste ist im Moment noch nicht so lang. Aber zu Saisonanfang wird es Bilder hageln und die dazugehöriger Teileliste. 
Vielleicht schon vorher...................ganz bestimmt.


----------



## alterknochen (23. November 2008)

Moin!

Mein nicht mehr ganz neues Ufo...







Gruss

Chris


----------



## Wronnski (23. November 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Boondog (27. November 2008)

Tach,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein UFO-ST zu zu legen, 
bin mir nur noch nicht mit der Größe sicher, 
ich hoff Ihr könnt mir da mit Eurer Erfahrung helfen.
(ich bin 171cm klein).

Das Ufo wird nur im Bikepark genutzt.

Gruß


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. November 2008)

ich würde mal sagen nur fürn Bikepark und gut rocken, S

aber die Größe ist auch egal wichtig ist das es ein UFO-ST werden soll 


wenn viel DH dabei ist und der evtl. auch mal schneller und gerade aus, dann M


----------



## wavearound (28. November 2008)

Geiles Teil Chris,

Ich muss meins auch mal fotografieren, falls ich meine Gabel jemals von marzocchi wiederkriegen sollte 
Da sind heir viel zu viele st's im Umlauf, die gewinnen die Überhand-

gruß

wave


----------



## der Digge (28. November 2008)

Marzocchi? sag nich meine alte Gabel hat nach 8 Jahren endlich mal den Dienst quitiert


----------



## wavearound (29. November 2008)

Tja,.

Ich hab extra ein älteres Modell geholt und gehalten hat se ganze 3 mal fahren. SChöne ******** 
NAja , eine Woche noch warten dann kann i wieder foahrn.

gruesse

wave


----------



## der Digge (29. November 2008)

meinte eigentlich die gute alte Psylo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.b.wildsauu (29. November 2008)

neu im Kreis der UFOiSTen: _Meine wenigkeit_ und mein *Donnerbalken*


----------



## publicenemy (29. November 2008)

@ Khujand 

kannst für mich mal dein bike so richtig richtig dreckig fahren? bitte!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. November 2008)

Darf man hier auch fragen zu Partunsicherheiten stellen?
Ich wuerde mir gerne eine andere Gabel zulegen, da ich mit meiner 888 RCV von 08 nicht ganz zufrieden bin.
Die Wahl besteht zwischen einer Boxxer Race oder Team, die ich dann mit Solo Air aufruesten wuerde. Was mir an der gefaellt ist das Gewicht und das straffere Set up. Allerdings muesste ich bei der doch hohe Bruecken installieren (?) oder? Das wuerde es ja wieder hoeher machen vorne und das will ich eigl nicht.
Die zweite Moeglichkeit ist ne 888 rc2x va von 07. Die Gefiel mir bei nem Kollegen recht gut. Ist halt recht schwer und auch das Set up ist wesentlich weicher. Vorteile waeren halt, dass die evtl mehr aushaelt und flache Bruecken hat. Nachteile halt das Gewicht.

Was meint ihr ? Wenn ich mich fuer die Boxxer entscheide welche Farbe? schwarz/grau oder lieber silber? Waere jeweils mit roten Decals. Die 888 in weiss oder lieber in schwarz?

Hier noch ein Bild fuer die Farbfragen:


----------



## alterknochen (29. November 2008)

Allein der Performance wegen, würd ich glaub ich ne Boxxer nehmen. Das Conti-Racing Bike war auch mit ner Boxxer ausgestattet und selbst mit der hohen Brücke, biste tiefer als mit deiner jetzigen Gabel...nur so geschätzt. 

Hätte ich meine 66 nicht zu nem echt guten Preis bekommen, hätte ich wohl ne Boxxer verbaut.

Zur Farbe: schwarz mit roten Decals

Ride on 

Chris


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2008)

@Wheelsiderider:In dein Bike würde die Team auch gut im rot mit grünen Decals reinpassen.
Und frag mal den John-Doe, der fährt doch eine flache Brücke. Die hohe schaut so sch...ön aus.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. November 2008)

Das mit der Team habe ich auch schon ueberlegt...ist halt auch wieder ne Ecke teurer.
Jo das mit der Bruecke wuerde wahrscheinlich passen. Habe aber Reduzierhuelsen drin, was es ein wenig hoeher macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2008)

meine 888rc2x wc von 07 wiegt 3,4 und je nach abstimmung kannst du sie soft oder straff fahren,lässt superb abstimmen und geht wie sau!gewicht stört nicht...


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2008)

Ist halt WC und die kostet wieder nen Haufen Tacken! Also hoere ich im O-Ton ( von zwei Leuten ), dass ich mir die Boxxer zulegen soll?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2008)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Jo das mit der Bruecke wuerde wahrscheinlich passen. Habe aber Reduzierhuelsen drin, was es ein wenig hoeher macht.



mit dem Reducer und Chris King passte es mit der flachen Brücke so gerade noch, Millimeterarbeit


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2008)

Oh...ja ich hab gelesen, dass das Ufo ST Steuerrohr 125mm ist. Und Rock Shox sagt die Boxxer ist mit flacher Bruecke bis 152 +- 2mm zugelassen. Das ist schon sehr knapp. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin werde ich mal messen.
Mit nem Reduziersteuersatz passts besser?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2008)

ja mit den Chris King Devolution passt es super enspannt und hätte noch Luft


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2008)

Mensch...den wollte ich immer schon haben, ist mir aber einfach zuuu teuer


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2008)

geht, den kauft man ja nur einmal


----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2008)

Jop...aber im Vergleich zu meinem Hope schon nen Haufen mehr...aber mal schauen...erstmal messen und dann werd ich den vll holen.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. November 2008)

@wheelisrider:
ich hatte im ufo nen cane creek reducer drin und die boxxer sowohl mit hohen als auch flachen brücken gefahren. hast ja damal sin WiBe gesehen.
die 888rc2x hatte ich auch vorher drin, ist aber kein vergleich zur boxxer finde ich!
hol dir ne team, die wurd jetzt zum ende des jahgres eh billiger weil im frühjahr die neuen boxxer kommen!!!


----------



## wavearound (30. November 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> meinte eigentlich die gute alte Psylo


haha , jetzt check ich's -

DIe gute alte Psylo is au grad wieder drauf ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (30. November 2008)

@bob:
Wollte halt was rotes haben...habe aber gerade gesehen, dass Acros da auch was macht...hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit? 

Habe mir auch schon gedacht, dass die billiger werden, weil ja die 2010er schon bald rauskommen.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. November 2008)

acros steuersätze sind super!!!
bestens gelagert und auch super service.


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2008)

Reset WAN.5 würde auch passen. Den fährt auch das Nicolai Rennteam.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2008)

wavearound schrieb:


> Geiles Teil Chris,
> 
> Ich muss meins auch mal fotografieren, falls ich meine Gabel jemals von marzocchi wiederkriegen sollte
> Da sind heir viel zu viele st's im Umlauf, die gewinnen die Überhand-
> ...




wave
 immer her damit...


----------



## eLw00d (1. Dezember 2008)

Kurze Frage:

195mm am Heck: Sehr gutes Ansprechverhalten
165mm am heck: Deutlich spürbares Losbrechmoment

Dämpfer ist ein Fox DHX 5.0, bei dem bei der Federwegsumstellung nichts verändert wurde. Pro Pedal ist natürlich draußen.

Ist das normal? gefällt mir nämlich garnicht...


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ist logisch. Durch die andere Übersetzung und gleiche Federrate ist die FEder bei den 165mm härter als in der 195mm-Position. Miss doch einfach mal deinen Sag in den beiden Einstellungen, da müsste das auch deutlich zu sehen sein.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## eLw00d (1. Dezember 2008)

Verstehe nicht wo das logisch sein soll.
Klar, der Sag nimmt ab, aber prozentual sollte er doch gleich bleiben?! Und wenn welcher vorhanden ist, dann sollte es doch kein Losbrechmoment geben, oder?


----------



## guru39 (1. Dezember 2008)

eh alda, du nimmst Veränderungen am Hebelverhältniss vor, das ist für mich logisch


----------



## eLw00d (1. Dezember 2008)

Jau, das gleiche hab ich mir grad auch mim Kumpel gedacht, danke für die Bestätigung.

Dann geht wohl doch kein weg an ner Doppelbrücke und maximalen Federweg am Heck vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Dezember 2008)

@gürü: Danke für die ergänzenden Ausführungen 

Gruß

Sügü  (sorry, das hat mich schon die ganze Zeit in den Fingern gejuckt)


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Dann geht wohl doch kein weg an ner Doppelbrücke und maximalen Federweg am Heck vorbei...



ähm.... du könntest dir auch erstmal eine weichere Feder für deinen Dämpfer kaufen?!

Grüß Gürü.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2008)

mein neuer Sunline V1 Lenker 19mm Rise 
-N- edition.



neu gepulvert + sticker unter klarpulverung.


----------



## tokessa (2. Dezember 2008)

Sauber.


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

der taugt doch mal.
sch willä habä auch


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Dezember 2008)

bekommt man denn die Armaturen noch auf den Lenker, ode rmuss man den Klarlack wieder abschmiergeln ?
aber gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

bin über umwege an einen gebrauchten MR.Pulver 20 kv (Beschichtungsgerät) geraten. mal sehen, vielleicht taugt das ding was, alte lenker habe ich noch genug...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> bekommt man denn die Armaturen noch auf den Lenker, ode rmuss man den Klarlack wieder abschmiergeln ?
> aber gefällt mir auch sehr gut




 das geht...   !
 muss nix abschmirgeln.- das wäre ja noch was.  


*bremse
*schalthebel
*griffe
 passen "noch" drüber,- ohne irgend etwas abzuschleifen oder fette kratzer zuhinterlassen.


also,- 
der sunline lenker (dieses komische silbergrau blau) ist angestrahlt worden,-
danach schwarz matt dünn gepulvert ,- hitzebeständige aufkl. drauf.
auf die heizung über nacht,
damit die aufkl. ausgasen.
danach klarpulverung drauf u. gut is.

gewicht exact 300gr. hab auf beiden seiten 1cm.gekürzt.


----------



## eLw00d (2. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> ähm.... du könntest dir auch erstmal eine weichere Feder für deinen Dämpfer kaufen?!
> 
> Grüß Gürü.



Meinste denn das bringt´s?

Wird vielleicht auch bisschen zu weich...


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Meinste denn das bringt´s?



Denke schon!


Was für ne Feder haste denn drin!


----------



## mikeymark (2. Dezember 2008)

Denke mal das es sogar durchs Anrauen und neu Pulvern eher Stabiler geworden ist. 
Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## eLw00d (2. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Denke schon!
> 
> 
> Was für ne Feder haste denn drin!



Hab ne 400er Feder drin bei 70kg Gewicht, ohne Ausrüstung versteht sich.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du wirklich mit weniger Federweg fahren willst und dir dein Hinterbau
zu hart ist solltest du mal eine 350 Feder probieren, wobei ich eine 400ter
schon extrem weich finde. 
Frage dochmal in Radläden in deiner Nähe ob sie eine 350ger für deinen Dämpfer da haben und ob du die mal Testen darfst. 
Wenn ich einen Radladen hätte und die Feder auf Lager, wäre das bei mir kein Problem


----------



## eLw00d (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich will den Hinterbau ja eigentlich garnicht weicher haben, er soll nur besser ansprechen, deswegen die Frage ob´s Sinn macht.

Nich dass ich nachher ein weicheres Fahrwerk mit gleich beschissenem Ansprechverhalten hab.
Aber ich schau mal, ob ich irgendwo ne 350er aufgetrieben krieg.

Liebäugel aber eh schon länger mit ner Doppelbrückengabel, das heißt das Problem könnte sich diese Woche eventuell sowieso lösen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> .
> Wenn ich einen Radladen hätte und die Feder auf Lager, wäre das bei mir kein Problem



dann solltest Du einen Radladen eröffnen  mit Onlineshop, dann kann ich da was bestellen


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Da werkel ich grade dran  Feb oder März geht es los, freue mich schon auf deine Bestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Dezember 2008)

sauber


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Rate mal wie der Namen des Ladens sein wird


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Dezember 2008)

Gurus Nicolai Premium Ballerbude ?!


----------



## mikeymark (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke mal "guru39 bikes & more"


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

Tipp, steht schon in meiner Signatur


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Dezember 2008)

Wurzelpassage  finde ich gut und im Laden dann schön Waldboden mit Moos und so und nee Zapfanlage


----------



## mikeymark (2. Dezember 2008)

Kannste Deinen shop nicht schon Anfang Januar eröffnen, ich wollte mein bike nämlich Februar fertig gestellt haben. 

Naja, jedenfalls erwarte ich einen per Email gesendeten flyer mit knallharten Angeboten wo man schon zum kauf genötigt wird.

Aber der Name ist sehr gut, gefällt mir.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Wurzelpassage  finde ich gut und im Laden dann schön Waldboden mit Moos und so und nee Zapfanlage



Du wirst lachen, so in der Art stelle ich mir das vor  Naturholztheke
Regale aus Baumscheiben usw. Über die Zapfanlage mache ich mir Gedanken  ne lieber doch nicht, sonst bin ich dauerstrack


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Dezember 2008)

wenn wir ausm Pott zu besuch kommen, bringen wir die Mobile Zapfanlage mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Aber der Name ist sehr gut, gefällt mir.



Freut mich das euch der Name gefällt  Falco meinte auch das er den Namen gut findet, und das Beste ist, es gibt ihn noch nicht für nen Radladen


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2008)

Geiler Name ! Gratulation !


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wenn wir ausm Pott zu besuch kommen, bringen wir die Mobile Zapfanlage mit



Das würde mich freuen  Ich soll dir auch nen lieben Gruß von "es" Linda sagen


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Geiler Name ! Gratulation !



Danke!

Mir war wichtig nicht diese Anglizismen die jeder hat zu verwenden, Bike n Style und son gedöhns!

Sorry Sügü, vor zwei drei jahren hätte ich das vermutlich auch noch so gemacht!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Dezember 2008)

danke, zurück


----------



## eLw00d (2. Dezember 2008)

Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild von einem Ufo ST mit montierter Fox 40 parat?
Irgendwie find ich nix...

btw: Find den Namen auch cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2008)

Erste Seite:


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2008)

Paßt saugut, finde ich.


----------



## eLw00d (2. Dezember 2008)

Hoppla, peinlich...
Thread durchsuchen tut´s mit Zahlen irgendwie nicht gescheit und google Bildersuche hat nix ausgespuckt.
Naja, danke!

Schon arg mächtig in nem Ufo...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Dezember 2008)

Anderes Extrem:


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Anderes Extrem:



Das wäre meins, wenn ich ein Ufo fahren würde  

schwarz oder raw


----------



## eLw00d (2. Dezember 2008)

Wow, was Farbe und Rahmengröße doch ausmachen können. Das Schwarze wirkt echt megaschmächtig.

Hmm...
an ne boxxer (Team) hatte ich auch schon gedacht.
Manitou Travis mit Akira Tuning wäre auch noch ne Alternative.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Dezember 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Wow, was Farbe und Rahmengröße doch ausmachen können. Das Schwarze wirkt echt megaschmächtig.



Das liegt aber am Foto, schau Dir meins an. 
Das ist auch in L mit Boxxer und das schaut ja wohl nicht so schmächtig aus


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tipp, steht schon in meiner Signatur



"alter Sack"


----------



## haha (3. Dezember 2008)

"Eichhörnchengedöns" < Der Name wäre auch kool für nen shop

schwarz isses mir zu schmächtig, das ufo. immer wieder gewöhnungsbedürftig ist der hinterbau, dünnere ketten als druckstreben sind für mich immer wieder etwas komisch, mittlerweile würd ich mir aber auch eins kaufen..


----------



## T.I.M. (3. Dezember 2008)

Vor allem wiegt das schwarze wahrscheinlich die Hälfte von dem gelben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2008)

nun montiert.

 u. das endgültige ges. gewicht beträgt 18,3kg.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Nice. Ist das Schrumpfschlauch oder Tape über den Kabeln ?


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Dezember 2008)

mhh, das N aufm Steuerrohr ist aber net so schön ausgeschnitten, das gibt keine Fleisspunkte 

ich hätte gerne den kompletten Nicolai Schriftzug so wie die Aufkleber auf dem Lenker.
wo bekomme ich denn sowas ?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2008)

@san_andreas
"gutes"  isolierband. 


@Kuwa
das ist von NICOLAI  so ausgeschnitten. also vom orig. Heavy Duty Sticker Kit 


die -N-´s am  lenker habe ich "ausnahmsweise" u. ohne genehmigung (sorry)  bei meinem sticker macher ausplotten lassen...



 die mussten aus hitzebeständiger folie sein,-deshalb .


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Dezember 2008)

Gibts da eine Internetseite und eine Preisliste zu den Aufklebern ?
Ich würde mir auch welche selber kreieren ! Alles was die Jungs dann brauchen ist ne Vektorgrafik ?


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Hier gibts Decasl mit Preisen:
http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-spare-parts.html


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gibts da eine Internetseite und eine Preisliste zu den Aufklebern ?
> Ich würde mir auch welche selber kreieren ! Alles was die Jungs dann brauchen ist ne Vektorgrafik ?



Kuwa
 wie gesagt die -N- ´s sind eigentlich ohne genehmigung gemacht worden,- bestimmt sieht die Fa. Nicolai das nicht gerne,- das man deren sticker nachmacht... 

 ansonsten gibts doch einen haufen stickershops in D die dir alles entwerfen u. machen können.

oder du fragst dort nach.
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369419


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte ja gerne schwarz mit weisser outline, oder nur die weisse outline!
sowas kann man ja nur machen lassen, oder halt alles mit nem Cutter ausschneiden !? 
hat jemand schon zufällig ne Vektorgrafik vom Nicolai Schriftzug ?

ich will ja keinen Unsinn mit den Aufklebern treiben, die kommen aufs BMXTB, aufs UFO DS und aufs Helius !

die Seite ist genau die richtige für mich denke ich mal !
Danke


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Es ist kein Thema, nur Outlines machen zu lassen. Der Schneidplotter schneidet dann halt alles ab, bis auf die Outlines. Die Linien werden dann von der Transferfolie auf den Rahmen übertragen.
Wenn du nur diese dünnen Linien auf dem Rahmen hast ist das halt relativ empfindlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (3. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich weiss, BMXTB ist schwarz eloxiert, da würden die Heavy Duty Sticker schicken, wenn ich die ordentlich mit nem Cutter ausschneide. Das Ufo wird gepulvert, da kämen die dünnen Outlines unter den Klarlack. 
und wie ichs beim Helius mache bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ?
Silber, oder Gunmetal mit ner schwarzen Outline würde da sicher auch funktioniern, der Rahmen ist silber eloxiert !


----------



## pjO* (3. Dezember 2008)

@KHUJAND
Dein Bike sieht immer wie geleckt aus. Fährst du eigentlich auch damit?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Dezember 2008)

nein, er macht das wie alle er baut für nee riesen Kohle ein Bike auf um davon Bilder zu machen und anzugeben 

pack Dir ma an Kopp !! 

Es soll auch Leute geben die ihr Material pflegen weil sie dafür arbeiten müssen und oder es in Ihrer Wohnung aufbewahren und es unter anderem darum nach jedem Ritt penibel sauber machen

nirgendwo muss man sich so oft rechtfertigen wie im IBC


----------



## san_andreas (3. Dezember 2008)

Was ist denn ein "gelegtes" Bike ?


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht gibt es ja Hennen die Bikes Legen


----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. Dezember 2008)

Das is ein "gelegtes" Bikee  (naja nur rahmen und Gabel)

Nun gehöre ich auch zu den Ufo-St Besitzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (3. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Farbe, gefällt mir!

Gabel find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt passend (rein optisch) aber kommt auch auf den späteren Aufbau an.


----------



## mikeymark (3. Dezember 2008)

@ Freerider.Je.
Sauber! 
Geiler Rahmen und klasse Farbe!


----------



## mikeymark (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach ja,.....vielleicht soll es ja "gelecktes bike" heißen.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke.
Gabel wird noch neu gepulvert,Farbe muss ich mal schaun was zu dem Bronze elox. gut passt .


----------



## eLw00d (3. Dezember 2008)

Black is beautiful 
Würd bei der Gabel nicht unbedingt ne neue Farbe verwenden. Matt-schwarz tut´s immer.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht,Schwarz-matt da kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Der_Graf (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach, in diesem Thread hier fühl ich mich einfach wohl, immer nur schöne Bikes
Und die Kleberseite wos die ganzen Nicolai Kleber gibt find ich hammer!(Auch wenn die Preise "etwas" übertrieben sind, wenn man überlegt dass es eigentlich nur Aufkleber sind..)

Werd mir vllt irgendwann nen grünen Spank Stiffy Satz mit Rot eloxierten Naben und Nippeln gönnen, dazu die knallgrünen N Extra Love aufkleber und den mit nur Extra Love (ist auf der Seite schon in dem Grün) vllt vorne aufs Steuerrohr. Was meinen die Herrschaften hier dazu^^?
Hier mal wieder meins, funzt gerade einwandfrei:


----------



## eLw00d (3. Dezember 2008)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> Werd mir vllt irgendwann nen grünen Spank Stiffy Satz mit Rot eloxierten Naben und Nippeln gönnen, dazu die knallgrünen N Extra Love aufkleber und den mit nur Extra Love (ist auf der Seite schon in dem Grün) vllt vorne aufs Steuerrohr. Was meinen die Herrschaften hier dazu^^?



Besser sein lassen 

So wie's jetzt ist sieht' gut aus! (Bis auf ein paar Aufkleber die zuviel sind und die etwas eigenartige Kefü)


----------



## der Digge (3. Dezember 2008)

Aufkleber runter, wenn Geld ausgeben -> shortcage, sonst is


----------



## pjO* (3. Dezember 2008)

@JOHN-DOE

vielleicht bin ich auch nur neidisch, dass ich meinen eloxierten Rahmen schlecht sauber bekomme und dadurch das Bike immer etwas ungepflegt aussieht.


Man darf sich doch wohl mal verschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Bike ist doch gut so (bis auf die etwas wahllosen Decals auf der Sitzstrebe).
Und bitte keine Spanks !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Dezember 2008)

@Freerider.Je "willkommen" 
 wobei "weiss" auch sehr schön dazu passen würde,-
gabel + weisse Nicolai sticker + div.weisse anbauteile....


@Der_Graf
wie die anderen auch sagen,- lieber auf das elox. gedönse verzichten,- u. das geld in ein paar bessere parts stecken.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2008)

Die meisten weißen Anbauteile (ausgenommen Gabeln) sind billig aus, finde ich.
Zu dem dezenten Rahmen passen doch weiße Gabel und die restlichen Teile in schwarz.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (4. Dezember 2008)

Das Carsting von der Gabel hatt schon ein paar schrammen,daher wollte ich Sie neu pulvern in matt-schwarz,ich stehe insgesamt nicht so auf Weiße Parts.


----------



## IIII (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich will bei meinem UFO ST die Lager am Hinterbau neu machen, wo bekomme ich die und was kosten sie?

MfG


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. Dezember 2008)

Für sowas ist natürlich die Firma Nicolai oder Dein Händler der Ansprechpartner. Die Erneuerung der Lager ist nicht ganz einfach und sollte von Nicolai oder eben Deinem Händler durchgeführt werden.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Dezember 2008)

am UFO-ST kann man das durchaus selber machen ^^

aber bestellen würde ich die auch gleich bei NICOLAI die können Dir auch ganz schnell einen Preis sagen, die Schrauben könnte man bei dieser Gelegenheit auch gleich tauschen


----------



## IIII (6. Dezember 2008)

Ja da hab ich auch schon angefragt, auch wegen der Schrauben gleich, bekomm ich da auch diese Hülsen vom Dämpfer? und den Bolzen der am Dämpfer durchgeht? Mein UFO war leihbike in Winterberg und die hattens mit der Pflege von solchen teilen wohl nicht so, daher muss ich da etwas inwestieren. Ausgebaut hab ich die Lager schon das ist nicht das Problem, den einbau bekomm ich auch hin! Mit sowas kann ich schon umgehen denk ich, dachte nur das ich die Lager bei uns inner Firma vll bekommen kann, allerdings hab ich die auch im I-net nirgends gefunden.

drauf steht S6904 RS wird ja nen rillenkugellager sein.


----------



## IIII (8. Dezember 2008)

Wo bekomme ich denn die Dämpferhülsen + die 2 Dämpferachsen? Auch bei Nicolai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (8. Dezember 2008)

Ja, auch bei Nicolai! Ein einfacher Anruf dort genügt...


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (14. Dezember 2008)

t.b.wildsauu schrieb:


> neu im Kreis der UFOiSTen: _Meine wenigkeit_ und mein Donnerbalken




irgendwie ist mein Beitrag auf Seite 62 untergegengen   naja  hoffe ich bekomme jetzt mal ein paar Zeilen zu lesen....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2008)

ok Du hast ja drum gebettelt:

1. UFO-ST mit der Gabel = völliger Schwachsinn und schaut brutal Schaisse aus.
2. Wenn man so um Aufmerksamkeit ringt, dann stimmt da schon ganz grundsätzlich etwas nicht.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Lukas92 (14. Dezember 2008)

ich finds auch sehr unschön...
wenn man das bild ich nicht beachtets auch keiner...


----------



## der Digge (14. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte es fast verdrängt :kotz:

eigentlich stimmig aufgebaut und dann die Gabel ... GEHT GARNICHT!!!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (15. Dezember 2008)

hii
wie/wo kann ich die richtige postion für den Schlitten rausfinden? Hab mir ma en paar Ufos angeguckt, ist aber bei vielen verschieden. Weil irgendwie bekomme ich mein Fahrwerk nich weicher! Wenns überhaupt am Schlitten liegt?!?! Hab en Roco WC mit ner 450Feder drinn, das sollte eig passen?!!

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (15. Dezember 2008)

den schlitten am unterrohr darfst überhaupt nicht verstellen!


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (15. Dezember 2008)

hab ich auch noch nich gemacht aber wieso sind denn die Schlitten bei manchen Ufos bei unterschiedlich?


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2008)

wegen der unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (15. Dezember 2008)

hmm jetz wo du es sagst! hab mir nochma en paar bilder angeguckt!

En Kollege hat en RMX mit dem selben Dämper und Feder das ist so weich, im gegensatz zu meinem Ufo?!
Vll ist ja was am Dämpfer dran...


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2008)

Das lässt sich aber nicht miteinander vergleichen. Je nach Rahmen kann die benötigte Federhärte stark variieren. Das liegt an den unterschiedlichen Anlenkungen und Hinterbausystemen.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (15. Dezember 2008)

hmm aber irgendwas kann ja trotzdem nich stimmen!?! Muss ich ma den Dämpfer checken lassen! 
Sonst vll. ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Danke..


----------



## timbowjoketown (15. Dezember 2008)

Wieviel wiegst du denn? Ich hatte bei ca. 80 kg mit allem drum und dran eine 500er Feder im DHX 5.0. Das hat gut gepasst. Ansonsten wirklich mal den Dämpfer checken, vielleicht auch mal Dämpfer von Kumpel bei Dir einbauen und vergleichen... Federweg hast Du am Rahmen korrekt eingestellt?


----------



## der Digge (15. Dezember 2008)

hängt den Bildern nach auf 185mm, voller Federweg macht bei der Gabel mehr Sinn und bisschen weicher is dann auch


----------



## Der_Graf (15. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hats sichs auch mal zu hart angefühlt.
Hatte dann sehr netten E-Mail Kontakt mit Nicolai, vllt könnte dich der letzte Teil der E-Mail interessieren:

"Das schlechte Ansprechverhalten Deines Hecks  bei 350'er Feder kann ich mir nicht erklären - 1/4 bis 1/3 Negativfederweg wären korrekt . Baue aus dem Dämpfer mal die Feder aus und drücke ihn auf der Tischplatte zusammen . ohne Pro pedal sollte das von Hand leicht gehen , sonst ist er ein Fall für Toxoholic . Die vordere Dämpferbefestigung kann etwas zurück - *in Normalstellung sind Sitzrohr und Heckstrebe parallel*"

Hab bei 70 Kg "Leergewicht" ne 350er Feder, und hab immer gedacht dass das so hart ist. Find das aber irgendwie auch schwer das hinten einzuschätzen, weil vorne, da hat man ne Gabel und sieht wann sie durchschlägt und wie viel Negativfederweg sie hat etc. 
Beim Hinterbau geht das gar nich so einfach. Aber so nen richtigen Schlag hats hinten eigentlich noch nich getan, deswegen geh ich mal davon aus dasses hinten noch nich durchgeschlagen ist. Zudem mein erstes Fully. Irgendwer irgendwelche Tips^^?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Dezember 2008)

@timbowjoketown
ich wiege mit allem drum und dran 95 kg!! Grade dann müsste mir das eigentlich viel zu weich sein aber es is ziemlich hart!! Hab keine Federvorspannung!

@der digge
Wie wäre denn die richtige Stellung für 195mm?? 

werd den dämpfer mal ausbauen un versuchen ihn zusammen zu drücken...


Danke euch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (16. Dezember 2008)

du hast:

165mm
175mm
185mm
195mm

also auch so von oben nach unten, also muss der Dämpfer (den Fotos nach) eins tiefer.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Dezember 2008)

@Der Graf
hab dämpfer und Feder eben mal ausgebaut und so getestet wie du gesagt hast scheint alles ok zu sein...

Hab den Dämpfer jetz noch ein Loch tiefer eingebaut!! Ist en bisschen weicher geworden.. 
Der Roco WC hat doch en Betriebsdruck von 170-210 psi, oder lieg ich da falsch?

Danke


----------



## mikeymark (17. Dezember 2008)

Ein Bild von meinem Ufo, leider noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2008)

extra


----------



## mikeymark (17. Dezember 2008)

Yeeaaahhhh,................DANKE!!!


----------



## tokessa (17. Dezember 2008)

Schonmal ganz gut, bin schon gespannt aufs endprodukt.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Schonmal ganz gut, bin schon gespannt aufs endprodukt.



schade nur das es nicht bei "uns" rumfahren wird... 

all die mühe umsonst.


----------



## tokessa (17. Dezember 2008)

Der micky ist doch nicht aus der welt, wir werden unsere pferde schonmal zusammen bringen


----------



## mikeymark (17. Dezember 2008)

Werde ja des öfteren Verwante besuchen kommen, da nehm ich das Ufo dann mit.
Ist doch Ehrensache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Werde ja des öfteren Verwante besuchen kommen, da nehm ich das Ufo dann mit.
> Ist doch Ehrensache.



na gut na gut...  

 was ist denn noch an "teile"  so geplant ?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2008)

Schaut vielversprechend aus ! Nur der Holzfeller-Klotz ist so ziemlich der plumpeste Vorbau, den ich kenne.


----------



## mikeymark (17. Dezember 2008)

@san andreas
Ja, aber er war auch der günstigste, und ich finde er passt ganz gut. 
Wenn das bike fertig ist, und mit die Optik nicht gefällt, kann ich immer noch tauschen.

Mit den Restlichen Teilen muß ich mal schauen, hab da schon ein paar schöne Sachen im Kopf.


----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab gerade noch einen schönen 1.5" Vorbau von Thomson gefunden, der wäre ja auch ganz schick. Passt vielleicht besser zu dem geplanten Lenker (Easton Monkey Lite), oder gibt es auch was gleichwertiges von Thomson an Lenker?????? 
Das war eine Frage auf die geantwortet werden sollte.............BITTE


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Dezember 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch einen schönen 1.5" Vorbau von Thomson gefunden, der wäre ja auch ganz schick. Passt vielleicht besser zu dem geplanten Lenker (Easton Monkey Lite), oder gibt es auch was gleichwertiges von Thomson an Lenker??????
> Das war eine Frage auf die geantwortet werden sollte.............BITTE



tja leider bauen die brüder keine lenker.......... 

kann dir dann nur einen "sunline" empfehlen,-der  
würde auch dezent zur gabel passen. 
--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...533&cid=081218054522&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hab gerade noch einen schönen 1.5" Vorbau von Thomson gefunden, der wäre ja auch ganz schick. Passt vielleicht besser zu dem geplanten Lenker (Easton Monkey Lite), oder gibt es auch was gleichwertiges von Thomson an Lenker??????
> Das war eine Frage auf die geantwortet werden sollte.............BITTE



Genau den Thomson hatte ich gemeint ! Ein Top-Teil ! Ich werde meinen heute abend montieren. Ich hatte jetzt Easton, Sunline und Reverse-Lenker.
Easton ist eine Liga für sich (finde ich), paßt gut zum Thomson. Sunline ist natürlich auch gut, der ist allerdings gunmetal grau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

Keinen Lenker,........verdammt. 
Naja, hab ja noch ein bischen Zeit bis zur nächsten Bestellung. 
Muß ich mir nochmal ernsthaft Gedanken machen, soll ja nacher auch ein liebevoll aufgebautes Ufo sein.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2008)

Mönsch, der Easton paßt wirklich perfekt.


----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

Meinst du jetzt mit Easton einen Vorbau? Wenn ja sag mir mal wo es den zu kaufen gibt, würde mir den gerne mal anschauen. Ich konnte bis jetzt von Easton keinen in 1.5 finden.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2008)

Nein, ich meinte, der Thomson und der Easton passen super zusammen !


----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ich muß sagen, das die Kombie mir auch sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2008)

Also, hau rein. Hab' meinen Thomson gerade montiert !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Dezember 2008)

die Thomson-Sachen sich konkurrenzlos geil, bei einem "Plastik" Lenker wäre ich allerdings immer skeptisch


----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

@San Andreas
Arrgghhh............viel Spaß damit.

Bin seit Stunden in Online-Shops unterwegs, und am Teile zusammenstellen. Aber je mehr ich da sehe, je unendschlossener werde ich.
Am besten ist ich mach den Rechner für heute erstmal aus. 

Ist vielleicht besser wenn ich mit den Teilen nicht ganz so weit aus dem Fenster hänge.
Einerseits denke ich, besser ein paar Preislich angenehme Dinge von Truvativ und Co anschrauben, denn wenn ich mich mal wegleder, wirds nicht ganz so teuer als wenn mir ein paar schöne Edelteile zu Bruch gehen.
Andererseits soll an diesem wunderbaren Rahmen auch ein paar Klasse Sachen Montiert werden.


----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

Normalerweise bin ich der Meinung das ab einem bestimmten Punkt "Plastik" an einem bike nichts mehr zu suchen hat. Da es ja in gewissermaßen ja auch, sobalt ich damit fahre, ja meine "Lebensversicherung" ist. 
Hab den besagten Lenker bei Richie Schley am bike gesehen und dachte mir, wenn der bei dem hält, wird es bei mir ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Dezember 2008)

der Easton Monkey Lite DH genießt in der Tat einen sehr guten Ruf, dennoch würde ich bei Lenkern, Kurbeln ect. auf Carbon verzichten und wenn es unbedingt Kohlefaser sein soll dann in jeder Saison wechseln (machen so Schleys ja auch), das kann dann aber teuer werden  aber ich habe nach ein paar gebrochenen Lenkern auch ein ganz anderes Sicherheitsbedürfnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja der Schley bekommt die alle Geschenkt, ich muß dafür Arbeiten. 
Und auf einen Lenkerbruch kann ich gut verzichten.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2008)

Was soll denn sonst noch drauf kommen ?


----------



## mikeymark (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich endlich entschieden, und die Liste liegt vor mir. Ich trau mich aber nicht die Sachen hier aufzuführen. Obwohl ich finde das diese Teile, die ich mir ausgesucht habe, einen guten Kompromiss aus Preis, Haltbarkeit und Optik sind.

Ganz sicher bin ich mir nur noch nicht in der Schaltung und Schalthebel Kombination.
Sram X9 oder Shimano Saint?


----------



## tokessa (19. Dezember 2008)

Trau dich  Ich tät Sram nehmen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ich hab mich endlich entschieden, und die Liste liegt vor mir. Ich trau mich aber nicht die Sachen hier aufzuführen.



Hier ist doch nicht das jüngste Bike-Gericht....
SRAM oder SAINT nimmt sich wohl nicht viel. Mir liegt halt das SRAM-Schaltgefühl mehr und ich finde, dass SRAM durch das 1:1 Übersetzungsverhältnis auch im Dreck besser schaltet.


----------



## mikeymark (19. Dezember 2008)

Die Teile sind alle Truvativ (Sattelstütze, KeFü, Kurbel, Innenlager, Lenker). Die Bremse ist eine Avid Code, die Pedale von Atomlab, und die Schaltung wird eine X9 werden. Das ist im Moment so der Stand der Dinge. 
Kurbelarme und Bremse werden auch in Gabelfarbe sein. Bei Vorbau und Lenker habe ich darauf verzichtet, weil es sonst zu viel werden würde.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2008)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Die Teile sind alle Truvativ (Sattelstütze, KeFü, Kurbel, Innenlager, Lenker). Die Bremse ist eine Avid Code, die Pedale von Atomlab, und die Schaltung wird eine X9 werden. Das ist im Moment so der Stand der Dinge.
> Kurbelarme und Bremse werden auch in Gabelfarbe sein. Bei Vorbau und Lenker habe ich darauf verzichtet, weil es sonst zu viel werden würde.


----------



## mikeymark (19. Dezember 2008)

Mit den Teilen die ich verbauen möchte, bleibt ja immer noch bei evtl. Unzufriedenheit, ein Tuningpotential für die darauffolgende Saison.


----------



## tokessa (19. Dezember 2008)

Gute bremse krieg ich auch am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch eine gute Zusammenstellung ! Man braucht ja auch noch Raum für Verbesserungen.


----------



## der Digge (19. Dezember 2008)

sehr richtig, erstmal ne solide Basis schaffen und sich dann hier und da mal was gönnen, Deutsche Winter sind lang


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2008)

Und die Preise bei CRC purzeln stündlich...dank des schwachen Pfundes.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Dezember 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und die Preise bei CRC purzeln stündlich...dank des schwachen Pfundes.



 aber leider nicht die preise für ne titan feder fürn vivid.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2008)

man kann echt sagen was man will, aber wenn ich diesen schönen, schlichten, roten Rahmen sehe würde ich mit dem Ding auch gerne mal ein wenig durch die Gegend bügeln.

Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## mikeymark (19. Dezember 2008)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (19. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt.............über die hälfte der Teile ist nicht Lieferbar, Ausverkauft oder nicht in der Farbe bzw. gewünschte Größe zu erhalten. 
Da wollen wir mal hoffen das die Situation im Januar besser aussieht.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Dezember 2008)

Schau dir mal bei CRC die Nuke Proof Teile an. Sehr schön gemacht finde ich, machen auch Lenker und Stützen etc. und alles zum super Preis !
Guckst du: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=nuke+proof


----------



## kroiterfee (19. Dezember 2008)

so ein bike ist nie ganz fertig... ich suche schon wieder nach einem neuen vorbau einem neuen lenker und einem neuen sattel... aber der kontoauszug:


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Dezember 2008)

OHH-JOHN-DOE


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

das is ein ganz ganz komisches Gefühl


----------



## mikeymark (21. Dezember 2008)

das ist jetzt aber nicht der rahmen von john-doo der zum lackieren geschickt wird, oder?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

genau das


----------



## mikeymark (21. Dezember 2008)

Und wie ist jetzt der Stand der Dinge in Sachen Farbkombie? So wie Du es schonmal geschrieben hattest, oder ist in der zwischenzeit eine neue Variante im Hinterkopf? Wird die Gabel auch Lackiert?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

in etwa so:





bis ca. zur Mitte angepulvert die WC bleibt erstmal weiß, nee WC muss irgendwie weiß sein  

wenn kaka aussieht oder nicht so klappt wie geplant dann wirds wieder ganz weiß oder evtl. auch Hauptrahmen ganz schwarz.


----------



## mikeymark (21. Dezember 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

abwarten  aber danke


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (21. Dezember 2008)

verdammt geile Optik!!!


----------



## mikeymark (21. Dezember 2008)

Aaach, das wird bestimmt gut. 
So einen Rahmen mit diesem Spezial-Lackierauftrag zusammen gibt man ja nicht einen Schwarzarbeiter im Hinterhof, sondern zu Nicolai selber oder einem Virtuosen der Spritzpistole.
Ich denke das sich das Ergebniss sehr gut sehen lassen wird.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

röööötich

es geht zum MichelAngelo der Pulverbeschichter 
ich hätte es gerne bei NICOLAI machen lassen, das sprengte aber gegen Jahresende mein Budget für Bikepimpen


----------



## mikeymark (21. Dezember 2008)




----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> es geht zum MichelAngelo der Pulverbeschichter


Du meinst den Michelarturo !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

Schleichwerbung is hier ja verboten, früher oder später gibt es hier aber bestimmt ein Banner vom "Farbenarturo"


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube das hat sich eh schon rumgesprochen, oder? Warte übrigens auch noch auf meine Gabel vom Meister


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

die Fox 40 die beim ausbacken gerissen ist ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe das war nur ein scherz... das ist nämlich nicht witzig!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

und wie das witzig is


----------



## tokessa (22. Dezember 2008)

Lol, so in der kiste sieht das bike richtig tot aus. Bin auch schon aufs ergebniss gespannt.


----------



## Der_Graf (22. Dezember 2008)

@mikey:
ich glaube da landet bald ein seeeehr schönes UFO 

Sieht echt spitze aus!!!


----------



## mikeymark (22. Dezember 2008)

Yeaah


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2008)

@timbo: Schön, dass du deine 40 zum Üben bereitstellst... Dann weiß der KHUJAND ja jetzt, wie ers bei meiner machen muß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Dezember 2008)

das ist immer noch nicht lustig... jetzt kann ich nicht mehr schlafen, bis ich sie wieder in Händen halte... Artur, sag das es der Kleinen gut geht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Dezember 2008)

Deine 40 haben wir eben beim Beschichter abgeholt, schaut super geil aus das Teil


----------



## haha (22. Dezember 2008)

@john-doe

was sagt den eigentlich nicolai garantiemäßig, wenn man den umlacken lässt? bei mir hätte es 2004 probleme gegeben, wenn es jemand anderes als nicolai neu beschichtet hätte. interessiert mich jetzt schon mal..


----------



## BikeViking (22. Dezember 2008)

Das einzige wo man dann keine Garantie mehr drauf bekommt ist die Pulverung aber alles andere bleibt davon unberührt.


----------



## haha (22. Dezember 2008)

sicher? nicolai beizt normalerweise, viele andere strahlen aber, worüber sich die meinungen spalten, was jetzt besser ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Dezember 2008)

Laut Falco Mille kein Problem


----------



## haha (22. Dezember 2008)

aha, sehr schön. wird zeit das ich mir auch mal wieder ein neues -N- leiste..


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2008)

Bilder von der 40 bitte !


----------



## mikeymark (22. Dezember 2008)

@ John Doe
Wie lange wird es insgesamt (Neue Farbe und Zusammenbauen) dauern, und sind evtl neue Teile geplant?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wegen der Feiertage wird es wohl etwas länger dauern.
Dekore anbringen und zusammen bauen 1 Stunde evtl. 2 wenn viel Bier im Spiel ist, könnte es aber auch 2 Tage werden   neue Teile sind nicht geplant, erst im Frühjahr wird ein Satz Minions fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (22. Dezember 2008)

Sowie die Gabel bei mir ist gibt es ein Foto, dann auch mit dem Rest des Bikes, da hat sich auch schon was getan!! Aber dann natürlich auch im richtigen Thread.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2008)

hier ein Bild vorab:





ist echt gut geworden 

mein Bike soll in er ersten Januarwoche fertig sein *freu*


----------



## tokessa (23. Dezember 2008)

Bin gespannt, dann steht meins da auch noch


----------



## eLw00d (23. Dezember 2008)

Hmm, was sollen die Magura Aufkleber auf der Fox ?


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Dezember 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Hmm, was sollen die Magura Aufkleber auf der Fox ?



die sind unter klaar pulverung. 
die fox 40 sticker sind soo schwer zu bekommen...


----------



## eLw00d (23. Dezember 2008)

Logisch, hätt ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.
RST wär vielleicht auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2008)

sollte eigentlich Suntour drauf aber die waren auch schon vergriffen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2008)

tokessa schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, dann steht meins da auch noch



Deine Bremse haben wir eben auch noch schnell entlüftet die muss jetzt endlich mal eingefahren werden, also umziehen und dann hop hop


----------



## eLw00d (23. Dezember 2008)

Okay, Spaß vorbei.
Mal ausgehend davon, dass wieder Fox Aufkleber draufkommen: Welche Farbe werden die haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Dezember 2008)

Also wenn das meine 40 ist, dann werden die Decals in weiß-grün, aber mit den Magura-Aufklebern will ich ausschliessen das es meine ist...


----------



## eLw00d (23. Dezember 2008)

_John Doe_ stellt ein Bild von _deiner_ Gabel ein mit _Kuhjand_'s bike im Hintergrund... ihr hockt wohl alle aufeinander was? 

Paar Updates von mir, welche aber teilweise wieder rückgängig gemacht werden:


Selle italia Shiver Sattel im Troy Lee Design








Muddy Mary 2.5 Triple Compound Snake Skin Reifen







Avid Code 5 203/203mm Bremsen







Manitou Travis Triple 2007 mit Akira Tuning (gebraucht)





Gabel hat ne Katsche im Standrohr und geht deswegen wieder zurück.
Sattel passt leider nicht zum bike, also kommt der auf´s Hardtail.
Mit schwarzem Sattel sieht´s besser aus:


----------



## haha (23. Dezember 2008)

schön schlicht, das grüne, geil..
die akira travis find ich super, meine ist jetzt endlich auch wieder da.


----------



## jojo82 (23. Dezember 2008)

@eLw00d sehr sehr geile farbkombi.

bin stark am überlegen ob ich mir auch ein ufo aufbaue 
frage an alle was wiegen eure bikes so im schnitt ??
das es stark von den verbauten teilen abhängt ist mir bewusst..
danke im voraus


----------



## eLw00d (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke 

So wie´s in meinem Fotoalbum steht, also mit Lyrik etc, liege ich bei ungefähr 18kg.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2008)

eLw00d schrieb:


> _John Doe_ stellt ein Bild von _deiner_ Gabel ein mit _Kuhjand_'s bike im Hintergrund... ihr hockt wohl alle aufeinander was?



ich bin der Manager und Teamchef vom KHUJAND 



timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Also wenn das meine 40 ist, dann werden die Decals in weiß-grün, aber mit den Magura-Aufklebern will ich ausschliessen das es meine ist...



das is Deine und das hier ist auch für Dich:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scherz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witz

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2008)

Sehr geil, das grüne UFO. Die Magura-Gabel schaut auch sauber aus !


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich bin der Manager und Teamchef vom KHUJAND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Deine Linksammlung brauchen würde, hätte ich auch schon längst mal beim Meister des Pulvers angerufen, glaub mir!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Dezember 2008)

ach  lass gut sein


----------



## guru39 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich Stehe ja nicht auf diese Schlagerkakka, aber hier passt es


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ach  lass gut sein



jupp, ist besser Ich wünsche lieber allen ein paar schöne Feiertage, lasst es Euch gut gehen!


----------



## jojo82 (24. Dezember 2008)

hallo gemeinde ,ich überlege mir ein neues bike zuzulegen. 
als basis wollte ich ein ufo ds  rahmen nehmen.
ziel ist es ein ``leichtes`` bike zu bauen, jedoch nicht ohne auf die stabilität zu verzichten. das bike soll hauptsächlich im harz /bei mir in der umgebung bewegt werden.  
bin 1,90 groß wiege knappe 100kg
was für teile könnt ihr mir vorschlagen. 

welche der aufgelisteten teile könnte ich verwenden (kein muss) 
(am aktuellen bike verbaut) 

- Rock Shox Reba SL + Pop Loc Schalter 2009
- Laufradsatz Mavic EN-321 Disc/ XT Disc
- Scheibenbremse Magura Louise BAT Carbon 203/180mm
- Shimano XT Hollowtech II Kurbel FC-M770
- Shimano XT Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel SL-M770
- Shimano XT Kassette CS-M770 9-fach / 11-32
- Shimano XT Umwerfer
- Shimano XT Kette HG-93 9-fach
- Shimano XT Schaltwerk
- Steuersatz VP A-45 AC industriegelagert 1 1/8"
- Lenker Riser AL 2014 T6 Oversize 31,8mm
- UltralightVorbau AL 2014 T6 Oversize 31,8mm Ultralight
- Pedal Satz VP One Freeride

Es soll kein hardcore bike werden soll aber schon etwas sein womit ich länger  freude habe.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Dezember 2008)

Warum denn das DS, das schaut so aus als wolltest Du damit durch den Harz touren und freeriden.
Da würde ich ja eher zu einem ST tendieren ?!


----------



## jojo82 (24. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE woltte halt ein freeride bike was auch tourentauglich ist
hab mir hier im thread einige st`s angeschaut,jedoch an keinen ein umwerfer gesehen.
am ds ist es ja möglich ein umwerfer zu verbauen.daher das ds


----------



## Nippes80 (24. Dezember 2008)

jojo82 schrieb:


> JOHN-DOE woltte halt ein freeride bike was auch tourentauglich ist
> hab mir hier im thread einige st`s angeschaut,jedoch an keinen ein umwerfer gesehen.
> am ds ist es ja möglich ein umwerfer zu verbauen.daher das ds



Ja kann man, musst Dir den Umwerferturm dazu bestellen.

Guckst Du:

http://www.supercycles.de/uploads/pics/ufo_st1.jpg

Gruß und schöne Tage an alle!!!! 

Nippes80


----------



## Kuwahades (24. Dezember 2008)

jojo82 schrieb:


> JOHN-DOE woltte halt ein freeride bike was auch tourentauglich ist
> hab mir hier im thread einige st`s angeschaut,jedoch an keinen ein umwerfer gesehen.
> am ds ist es ja möglich ein umwerfer zu verbauen.daher das ds



... habe selber ein Ufo DS aufgebaut für die Hausrunde, aber pedalieren ist damit wirklich nicht spassig, da man immer nach vorne tritt und nicht nach unten ! bergab macht es aber mehr Spaß, als alles was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin ! kannst dir meins ja mal ankucken im Fotoalbum, aber mit RS Revelation gabel hats mir am meisten Spaß gemacht, die kommt auch wieder rein ! aber zum touren habe ich jetzt ein Helius, das Ufo nur noch für den Spaß !

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo82 (24. Dezember 2008)

danke für die antworten. wäre schön wenn sich noch jemand zu den teilen äußern könnte...
wie gesagt soll kein hardcore bike werden


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. Dezember 2008)

Du müsstest mal mehr auf Deinen Einsatzzweck eingehen, wo soll der Schwerpunkt liegen, was willst Du damit genau machen. Bisher klingt es für mich, als solltest Du ein Helius FR in Erwägung ziehen. Freigegeben für Bikeparks, leicht genug für Touren mit etlichen Höhenmetern und da es kein Eingelenker ist, ist er auch nicht in dem Maße von Antriebseinflüssen beeinflusst. Schau Dir den mal an!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst am ST auch einen Umwerfer montieren, das hatte ich auch mal funktioniert gut, Du musst bei der Bestellung nur den an/abschraubbaren Umwerferturm mit bestellen :daumen


----------



## jojo82 (25. Dezember 2008)

@ JOHN-DOE 
ja habe ich auch grade auf der nicolai seite gefunden..Hast du eventuell ein bild von?

Das bike soll hauptsächlich bergab benutzt werden.Als Hausrunde versteh ich einen kleinen Ausritt bei mir im Wald (von fester Strasse,Schotter, bis stark verwurzelte Wege alles dabei,keine lange Touren)
Wo liegen die größten Unterschiede bei dem st und ds außer dem federweg?
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen? (1,9m Körpergröße) M oder L ?
Ich tendiere zu M. 
Wie wird die oberrohrlänge bei den beiden bikes gemessen??
(Horizontal oder die tatsächliche Länge)
Würdet ihr in meinem Fall den Rahmen mit oder ohne Dämpfer kaufen.


----------



## chridsche (25. Dezember 2008)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... habe selber ein Ufo DS aufgebaut für die Hausrunde, aber pedalieren ist damit wirklich nicht spassig, da man immer nach vorne tritt und nicht nach unten ! bergab macht es aber mehr Spaß, als alles was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin !
> 
> die Teile sind schon ok, nur würde ich sie für deinen Einsatzzweck an einen anderen Rahmen (AM-ST) schrauben.
> ... du sitzt bei "tourentauglichemsattelstützenauszug" ( 1,90m!) fast überm Hinterrad; um ein paar Kilometer zum Spot oder nbüschn Forstautobahn zu fahren geht das noch durch, aber im Gelände
> ...


----------



## jojo82 (25. Dezember 2008)

also dann doch lieber ein helius fr


----------



## Kuwahades (25. Dezember 2008)

... wenn man nur ein Fahrrad haben will für alles, dann das FR ! 
Dann würde ich aber die Pike nehmen anstelle der Reba !
Bei der Grösse kann ich dir keinen Rat geben, selber fahre ich M bei 1,79m
könnte aber gerne ein zwei cm länger sein, aber L ist mir zu hoch, aber im grossen und ganzen passt der M perfekt, wie es ist wenn man 10 cm grösser ist ???
nem kumpel von mir gefällts auch und der ist 1,85m
Das UFO DS fahre ich in L ! passt genau !


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Dezember 2008)

Wegen der Gabel muss man die Baujahre des FR unterscheiden. In einem 2008er FR sollte man zu einer 36, Wotan bis hin zur 66 oder ähnliche Kaliber greifen. Viele Antworten auf Deine Fragen findest Du auch, wenn Du die Homepage mal genau anschaust. Dort findest Du auch Antworten zu Geometrie und Einsatzzweck der Rahmen. Das DS ist nicht für Deinen Einsatzzweck konzipiert, was nicht heißen soll das es da nichts taugt. Das DS ist für 4X, Dual und Dirt ausgelegt, also auch von der Geometrie auf diesen Einsatzzweck abgestimmt. 

Wie gesagt, meines Erachtens nach stellt ein neutraler Viergelenker wie das FR das richtige Rad für Dich dar. Am besten solltest Du dies dann aber auch in Hinblick auf die Rahmengröße bei einem Nicolai-Händler und einer Probefahrt feststellen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Dezember 2008)

jojo82 schrieb:


> @ JOHN-DOE
> ja habe ich auch grade auf der nicolai seite gefunden..Hast du eventuell ein bild von?
> 
> Das bike soll hauptsächlich bergab benutzt werden.Als Hausrunde versteh ich einen kleinen Ausritt bei mir im Wald (von fester Strasse,Schotter, bis stark verwurzelte Wege alles dabei,keine lange Touren)
> ...



ein Bild habe ich leider nicht mehr, war aber unauffällig 
wenn Du den Unterschied Zwischen DS und ST wissen willst brauchst Du Dir nur die Geodaten und den Verwendungszweck ansehen.
Bei 1,90m auf jeden Fall L ich bin auch 1,90m und auf dem M von KHUJAND fühle ich mich total eingeklemmt und bin mit dem Knie immer am Lenker, das geht höchstens im Slopestyle. 

Zur Veranschaulichung ich auf meinem L:







Wo Du Deinen Dämpfer kaufst, musst Du wohl selber oder der Preis entscheiden, denke aber dran die Dämpferbuchsen gleich bei NICOLAI mit zu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Dezember 2008)

jojo82 schrieb:


> @ JOHN-DOE
> ja habe ich auch grade auf der nicolai seite gefunden..Hast du eventuell ein bild von?
> 
> Das bike soll hauptsächlich bergab benutzt werden.Als Hausrunde versteh ich einen kleinen Ausritt bei mir im Wald (von fester Strasse,Schotter, bis stark verwurzelte Wege alles dabei,keine lange Touren)
> ...




 auf jedem fall L.


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Dezember 2008)

Hier mein Ufo ST mit einigen Updates:





Neu sind:
-Easton Monkey Lite DH Lenker
-Moto Pitkan Pro race Tuning für die Boxxer und den DHX
-Laufradsatz
-Sram X.9 Schaltwerk mit Trigger

Ich brauche nur neue Nicolai Aufkleber  Bringen es diese Heavy Duty Sticker?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Dezember 2008)

naja die HD Sticker sind halt HD  wenn einem die Optik gefällt, ok.
Die gehen jedenfalls nicht so schnell ab.

Warum hast Du Dir Dein Fahrwerk tunen lassen ? als wir uns mal getroffen haben hatte ich nicht den Eindruck das Dein Fahrwerk am Limit ist ?!


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich war irgendwie unzufrieden mit der Leistung vom Rahmen und wollte den zuerst verkaufen, um mir nen neuen zu kaufen. Aber dann hab ich mir gedacht, ich versuche es erst nochmal mit tunen und es hat sich gelohnt  Der Dämpfer brauchte eh nen Service, habe den 2006 gekauft.
Und am Limit is das Fahrwerk mit Sicherheit nicht, aber es hat sich schon einiges getan  Mit 18 ist es endlich mal möglich aus dem Flachland raus zu kommen und mit dem Auto in den Bikepark zu fahren.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Dezember 2008)

naja ^^


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Dezember 2008)

Ok, Ich hatte zu viel Geld und die Eisdiele ist auch nicht weit weg. Klingt das besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze91 (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
hab mal ne Frage... kann man ne Totem in den Ufo DS Rahmen reinbauen oder ist das Schwachsinn?!


----------



## CaLgOn (28. Dezember 2008)

Matze91 schrieb:


> ...Schwachsinn?!


Kannst die Totem natürlich auch auf 100mm Traveln


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Dezember 2008)

Matze91 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mal ne Frage... kann man ne Totem in den Ufo DS Rahmen reinbauen oder ist das Schwachsinn?!



max. 130mm Federweg, alles andere macht kein Spaß im DS !


----------



## Freerider.Je. (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,ich hab da mal eine Frage.

Ich wollte mir jetze ein neuen Dämpfer kaufen,hatte an den Rock Shox Vivid gedacht.

Jetzt ist meine Frage:Wie gut funktioniert er im Ufo St?


----------



## wavearound (30. Dezember 2008)

So, dann doch auch mal endlich, wo wir grad noch ne Runde gedreht haben.
Mein immer halbfertiges aber jederzeit geschundenes und perfekt getarntes Mäuschen-


















Natürlich in Gesellschaft...
















Und nichts zu danken für diese hammer Quali.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2008)

wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts


----------



## wavearound (30. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wie sie sehen, sehen sie nichts



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen ... würd ich sagen .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2008)

ja, jetzt 

_Geändert von wavearound (Heute um 15:16 Uhr)._


----------



## wavearound (31. Dezember 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja, jetzt
> 
> _Geändert von wavearound (Heute um 15:16 Uhr)._




Und jetzt doch wieder nicht , verrückte Welt -


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube Dein Host is doof 

hier mal ein UFO-ST mit Umwerferturm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (31. Dezember 2008)

wavearound schrieb:


> Und jetzt doch wieder nicht , verrückte Welt -



bisschen lieblos die Bilder, dat kannste besser 
und dann auch hier in dein Benutzeralbum hochladen.


----------



## wavearound (31. Dezember 2008)

der Digge schrieb:


> bisschen lieblos die Bilder, dat kannste besser
> und dann auch hier in dein Benutzeralbum hochladen.



okay....


Das kann ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen-


----------



## wavearound (31. Dezember 2008)

so Diggen, 
jetzt muss aber mal gut sein-

gruß und guten Rutsch


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Dezember 2008)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Hi,ich hab da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Ich wollte mir jetze ein neuen Dämpfer kaufen,hatte an den Rock Shox Vivid gedacht.
> 
> Jetzt ist meine Frage:Wie gut funktioniert er im Ufo St?





bestens...  kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## enemy111 (1. Januar 2009)

hab auch einen 

aber ich hab mein bike gebracuht gekauft..
ich bin grade ein bisschen dumm scheinabr oder einfach nur blind 
wo kann man ablesen was man für ne ausführung hat ?
sprich z.b.  200mm, 180mm .......?


----------



## timbowjoketown (1. Januar 2009)

Meinst Du woran man die Einbaulänge erkennt? Wie wärs mit messen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit messen?



könnte ja jeder


----------



## der Digge (2. Januar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> mit anderen Felgen und Rennradkassette knackste die 18kg
> 
> neue Partliste kann ich auch:
> 
> ...



wie versprochen bzw. angedroht:





Reifen werden wohl 2.25er Advantage oder 2.5er Minion, da bin ich mir noch unschlüssig


----------



## RoughBomber (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues!

Fährt jemand von euch nen Swinger 6 way im Ufo ST? Und kann mir sagen obs was taugt?
Könnte nen so gut wie neuen für wenig geld haben.

Oder doch lieber DHX 5 oder Vidid?

Oder hat vielleicht jemand erfahrung mit mehreren Dämpfern und kann mir sagen was am besten funzt?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute ,ich melde mich auch mal wieder.

Leider gibt mein Buget kein Vivid her (erstmal) ,ich könnte ein Fox van Günstig bekommen, frage taugt er was?

Ich könnte noch sparen für den Vivid aber ich will das Rad endlich mal fahren 

Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht zu sehr.


----------



## timbowjoketown (3. Januar 2009)

Der Fox Van funktioniert an und für sich ziemlich gut und bietet ein sehr gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Er entbehrt natürlich ziemlich vieler Verstellmöglichkeiten, die manch einer (ich übrigens auch) sowieso eher als verwirrend und too much empfindet. Ich denke mit dem kannst Du nichts falsch machen und dann immer noch zu einem 5.0 greifen, wenn Dir der Sinn nach mehr Einfluß auf den Dämpfer steht!


----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. Januar 2009)

ahh Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort.
Mfg Jens


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2009)

Laß den Van irgendwann tunen, wenn ein Service fällig ist. Dann brauchst keinen DHX.


----------



## haha (3. Januar 2009)

der van ist echt top. vor allem bei nem 4 gelenker, z.B. ein helius, ist ein dhx 5.0 unnötig, da der rahmen von sich aus antriebsneutral genug ist..
beim eingelenker ist der dhx aber eine nette sache, vor allem wenns mal bergauf gehen soll.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2009)

@ der Digge
 zu geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavearound (4. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ der Digge
> zu geil...



geiles Teil !







......kein Wunder bei der Farbe ^^


----------



## petete2000 (4. Januar 2009)

wavearound schrieb:


> geiles Teil !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nur in nato-glanz.


----------



## der Digge (4. Januar 2009)

petete2000 schrieb:


> nur in nato-glanz.



und vom Vorbesitzer besser gepflegt als die "Wanderhure" vom wavearound,
 wobei sich bei dem was das Teil schon alles mitgemacht hat wieder die Nicolai-Qualität zeigt


----------



## Freerider.Je. (6. Januar 2009)

Mein Rahmen jetze mit Dämpfer:




Nicht mehr lange und das Teil fährt.


----------



## Nippes80 (6. Januar 2009)

Das wird bestimmt super...und sei froh das Du noch diese Gabel hast!!!!
Viel spaß beim Aufbauen!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Januar 2009)

... und die Farbe !!!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2009)

Super Farbe ! Nano-silber ?


----------



## haha (6. Januar 2009)

das wird was. ich tipp auf eloxal.


----------



## sluette (6. Januar 2009)

ich tippe auf bronze elox !


----------



## Freerider.Je. (6. Januar 2009)

genau Bronze elox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2009)

Freerider.Je
darf man nach der part liste fragen ?


----------



## Freerider.Je. (7. Januar 2009)

Partliste gibt es erst wenn das Rad fertig is ,ich weiß noch nicht genau was alles noch dran kommt.
Aber wenn fertig ist kommt sofort ein Pic mit vollständiger Partlist


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2009)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Partliste gibt es erst wenn das Rad fertig is ,ich weiß noch nicht genau was alles noch dran kommt.
> Aber wenn fertig ist kommt sofort ein Pic mit vollständiger Partlist



ahhh soo.
auf jedem fall wirds super...

es gibt (glaube ich) keine hässlichen Ufo´s !


----------



## UMF-freerider (7. Januar 2009)

habe vor kurzen mein ufo mit rocco günstig erstanden
folgende Teile habe ich schon zum Aufbau:
Gabel: Travis Single Intrinsic 180 1.5Steuerrohr
Bremsen: Juicy 7
Laufräder: Deemax
Schaltung: Sram9 / X-0
Sattel: SDG Bel-air
weitere Teile folgen
die Aufkleber werden auch noch erneuert


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Januar 2009)

Wie willst Du denn die Deemax in den Rahmen bekommen, oder gibt es die neuen mit 135x12mm?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2009)

UMF-freerider schrieb:


> habe vor kurzen mein ufo mit rocco günstig erstanden
> folgende Teile habe ich schon zum Aufbau:
> Gabel: Travis Single Intrinsic 180 1.5Steuerrohr
> Bremsen: Juicy 7
> ...




glückwunsch ! (u. willkommen im club) 





darf man fragen wie teuer u. wie alt der rahmen ist ?


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Januar 2009)

cool mit Travis und Roco, so würde meins auch aussehen, wenn ich mal günstig an ein UFO komme !


----------



## UMF-freerider (7. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Wie willst Du denn die Deemax in den Rahmen bekommen, oder gibt es die neuen mit 135x12mm?



Ich lass mir einfach 2 Teile drehen, die ich auf die Achse aufstecken kann, das ist dann einfach eine erweiterung für der 10mm Achse, kostet nicht viel, und hält auch

@KHUJAND: Der Rahmen ist knapp 2 Jahre alt, ist aber noch in sehr gutem Zustand, Der Preis für Rahmen, Rocco und Nicolai fettsetreducer war 800Euro, wie ich finde ein echt Fairer Preis


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. Januar 2009)

Ah ok, ,mal gespannt wie es fertig aussieht und der Preis ist wirklich fair! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

yeah, ein ufo mit travis, garantiert geil. ohne tuning kannst du die travis allerdings in die tonne treten.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> yeah, ein ufo mit travis, garantiert geil. ohne tuning kannst du die travis allerdings in die tonne treten.




wofür dann überhaupt ne manitou-travis wenn´s so viele guter gabeln gibt,-
die von vornherein super funkionieren !


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

weil sie schön einfach aufgebaut und zu warten ist, und im gegensatz zu vielen anderen gabel auch nicht so defektanfällig. ausserdem (der grund warum ich eine habe) ists die einzige SC mit 200mm federweg. bei verwinkelten trails weiß man die einfachbrücke echt zu schätzen. die optik finde ich auch schön, und nach dem tuning funktioniert sie wunderbar.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> yeah, Ein Ufo Mit Travis, Garantiert Geil. Ohne Tuning Kannst Du Die Travis Allerdings In Die Tonne Treten.



funktioniert auch ohne schon sehr gut !


----------



## haha (7. Januar 2009)

je nach modeljahr und system. die 06er tpc ist gut, die 07er tpc schlägt aber selbst mit harter feder durch. richtig gut aber selten sind die intrinsic.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Januar 2009)

ihr ufologen: ist das ufo st fr-tourtauglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (7. Januar 2009)

Mit 165mm im Heck tret ich´s gerne, mit 195mm kommt man beim pedalieren irgendwie nicht vom Fleck. 

Ich find den Rahmen tourentauglich, solange man ihn nicht als Downhiller aufbaut und hinten den Federweg etwas reduziert.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ihr ufologen: ist das ufo st fr-tourtauglich?



je nach Aufbau 100% FR-Touren tauglich, weiß ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Januar 2009)

ich hab von fullys keinen plan. was wäre denn ein tourtauglicher aufbau vom heckfederweg her? welcher dämpfer bietet sich an.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Januar 2009)

alle Dämpfer mit 222 Einbaulänge: DHX 5, DHX Air 5, Roco, Vivid und co.

Den Federweg regulierst Du ja am Rahmen 165, 175, 185 oder 195mm dazu eine SC Gabel mit ca. 160-180mm
nach Bedarf den Umwerferturm mit bestellen.
Nicht die super schweren Komponeten, Laufräder und Reifen dran:

ZACK! viel Spass auf der Tour


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Januar 2009)

alles klaro... ich spare... farbe steht noch nicht so fest... ich schwanke zwischen koi-camo und neon dizzy camo...


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Januar 2009)

... wenn Du dir schon 2x das selbe Design hinstellen willst, dann doch lieber in diese Richtung ?!


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... wenn Du dir schon 2x das selbe Design hinstellen willst, dann doch lieber in diese Richtung ?!



gruenweiss. erinnert zu sehr an polizei und jugendsuenden.  

kann mal bitte jemand den umfang von oberrohr und unterrohr messen? ich muss vorher schauen ob das bike noch auf den hecktraeger passt. danke!


----------



## Kuwahades (8. Januar 2009)

St.Paulizei 
passt doch


----------



## mikeymark (9. Januar 2009)

So, hab gerade für mein Ufo ein paar Teile bestellt. 
Bin mal gespannt was davon lieferbar ist, und wann die Sachen dann kommen.

Truvativ - Holzfeller Lenker/Kurbel/Innenlager/Boxguide
Avid - Code 5 Scheibenbremse 203er vorne/hinten
Sram - X9 Schalthebel/Schaltung und Kassette PG 970 + Kette PC 991 9fach 
Atomlab - GI Pedale 
Spank - Lock-On Grips 
Salsa - Flip Lock Sattelklemme
NC-17 - Empire Pro Sattelstütze

Ich hoffe das ich mit der Wahl der Teile keinen Fehler gemacht habe!
Jetzt heißt es warten.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Januar 2009)

Solide 

aber an den Spank - Lock-On Grips wirst Du nicht lange Spass haben 
bei der Sattelstütze führt eigentlich kein Weg an der Thomson vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2009)

Hast wie immer recht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Januar 2009)

sagen wir lieber ab und zu


----------



## mikeymark (9. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Griffe Mist sind gehen die wieder runter, aber erst mal abwarten. 
Und die Thomson Sattelstütze ist sicherlich nicht zu Toppen. Da die Sattelstütze aber zu 99,9% nicht zu sehen sein wird, und ich mich nie wärend der Fahrt hinsetzten werde  (außer in einer kleinen Pause), hat die Sattelstütze keinerlei Belastungen auszuhalten. Deshalb kommt da eine günstige rein, die gerade mal beim Tüv durch den Bruchtest bestanden hat.
Immerhin kann ich das bike nicht sofort mit den besten Teilen ausstatten, da bleibt ja garkein tuning Potential über.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Januar 2009)

... die Griffe sind sehr gut, aber leider nicht lange, dann sind sie runtergerubbelt !


----------



## der Digge (9. Januar 2009)

Teileliste klingt gut  hier mal meine Steuerzentrale inkl. Holzfellerkaros die auch bestens zu Mikes Rahmen passen sollten. 





(Foto ist ein bisschen überblitzt, die sind eigentlich richtig rot)


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Januar 2009)

kann mal bitte jemand den umfang von ober- und unterrohr am ufo messen? damit ich weiss ob es noch auf meinen heckträger passen würde.

danke!


----------



## mikeymark (10. Januar 2009)

@der Digge
sieht sehr gut! 
p.s. Du hast den 50er (kröpfung nach oben) Lenker, oder?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (10. Januar 2009)

en kleines update neue kurbel neue Kefü un spacerturm ab!!


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/258692

bekomms bild nicht eingefügt...

gruß


----------



## TheRacer (10. Januar 2009)

Schick.
Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (10. Januar 2009)

gefällt, nur Felgenaufkleber mag ich nicht!



mikeymark schrieb:


> @der Digge
> sieht sehr gut!
> p.s. Du hast den 50er (kröpfung nach oben) Lenker, oder?



jo genau


----------



## Aragonion (12. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein wirkliche Waldmeister


----------



## tokessa (12. Januar 2009)

Vom Schmiddio ?


----------



## Nippes80 (12. Januar 2009)

Jo!!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Januar 2009)

nur fraglich warum Aragonion Schiddios Bike postet ?!??


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> kann mal bitte jemand den umfang von ober- und unterrohr am ufo messen? damit ich weiss ob es noch auf meinen heckträger passen würde.
> 
> danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


>



 evtl. hat niemand ein mass"band" ich mess es heute abend für dich,-ok.

ok. 



@mikeymark 
ausnahmslos gute + bewehrte teile... warum nicht ! 

@der Digge
coool ,- sieht gut aus. 

@TheRacer/Gh0st_Rid3r
gerne...
schönes bike.
in Schwäbisch Gmünd war ich neujahr ! 

@Aragonion 
 warum postest du fremde bikes,-oder gehört es nun dir ?


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2009)

Dann mach ich es eben, mein Ufo steht zufällig neben meinem Fernseher, auf dem wiederum eine Werkzeugkiste steht. Das Unterrohr hat einen Umfang von ca. 145mm, und das Oberrohr von ca. 125mm.


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Januar 2009)

sitzrohr unter oberrohr wäre auch noch wichtig. unterrohr wird für die befestigung schon fast ausfallen, da die vordere dämpferverstellung eine befestigung unmöglich macht. 

danke artur.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Dann mach ich es eben, mein Ufo steht zufällig neben meinem Fernseher, auf dem wiederum eine Werkzeugkiste steht. Das Unterrohr hat einen Umfang von ca. 145mm, und das Oberrohr von ca. 125mm.



Mike
 kannst du bitte den rest für kroiter messen...


----------



## mikeymark (12. Januar 2009)

Das Sitzrohr hat einen Umfang von ca. 120mm. 
Ober,- und Unterrohr Maße hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, steht etwas weiter oben.


----------



## haha (12. Januar 2009)

das grüne ufo ist der absolute wahnsinn, schlicht und trotzdem geil.
was die rahmenfarbe nicht alles ausmacht


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> das grüne ufo ist der absolute wahnsinn, schlicht und trotzdem geil.
> was die rahmenfarbe nicht alles ausmacht



DANKE 
habe ich aufgebaut...


----------



## haha (12. Januar 2009)

der khujand hat geschmack


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Januar 2009)

... sind das Ergon Griffe ? an Schiddios UFO ?
Wie sind die so ?


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... sind das Ergon Griffe ? an Schiddios UFO ?
> Wie sind die so ?



ich find´se grausig hässlich+schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (12. Januar 2009)

was gibts denn für Griff Alternativen ?
Fahre die Oury Lock On Grips, sind genial, aber mir zu dick, da bekomme ich nen Tennisarm von.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> was gibts denn für Griff Alternativen ?
> Fahre die Oury Lock On Grips, sind genial, aber mir zu dick, da bekomme ich nen Tennisarm von.



Kuwa
 die "müssen" in jedem fall geschraubt sein.  

sau gut sind die von AMOEBA 
--> http://www.100bike.de/shop/index.php?cat=c32_Griffe.html&XTCsid=6a924cb2123f1e251c70b1227d4dcce5

oder die von sunline
-->  http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...43949&ProdUntGrNr=24&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## tokessa (12. Januar 2009)

Was hälst du von ODI ?


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Januar 2009)

Die Ruffian wollte ich mir mal ankucken, die gibts wohl auch in dünn !
Die Alternativen von Khujand muss ich mir zuhause mal anschauen, kann die Seite leider nicht öffnen


----------



## tokessa (12. Januar 2009)

Ich fahre die ruffians und finde sie genial ,welten besser als die spank dinger die hab ich am anderen bike.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Die Ruffian wollte ich mir mal ankucken, die gibts wohl auch in dünn !
> Die Alternativen von Khujand muss ich mir zuhause mal anschauen, kann die Seite leider nicht öffnen



warum  ?
 die beiden links gehen doch !


----------



## Kuwahades (12. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum  ?
> die beiden links gehen doch !


uff de awaid sinn die saide g`schperrd


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

Die Ergon Griffe sind wirklich nicht die schönsten, funktionieren aber schon gut und entlasten die Hand.

Ich bleibe bei ODI, die haben die Lock-Ons erfunden und machen nach wie vor die besten. Außerdem ist ihre Klemmung die beste. Die Ruffians sind sehr hart, die Rogue bequem, allerdings nur mit großen Händen, da sie sehr dick.
Genial ist die ODI-Version der Oury-Griffe: 
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...440&cid=090107012807&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Januar 2009)

die ODI-Version der Oury-Griffe,- hat er doch gerade drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (12. Januar 2009)

ja genau, die sind habe ich drauf !

ich denke mal wenn, werde ich die hier ausprobieren, die sind wie die Renthal Griffe, die ich früher auf der YZ 400 drauf hatte, die haben mir immer am besten gepasst







[/URL][/IMG]

weiss jemand wie die genau heissen, sind doch auch Ruffians ?!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2009)

@KHUJAND: Überlesen....
@Kuwahades: Hier gibts paar: http://www.odigrips.com/


----------



## ins (12. Januar 2009)

@Kuwahades

Hätte noch ein paar Ergon Enduro günstig abzugeben, falls Interesse zum testen besteht PM! 

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Syntace moto oder die ODI Ruffian empfehlen.


----------



## schmiddio (12. Januar 2009)

ich muss euch recht geben meine ergon griffe sehen net besonders gut aus aber dafür haben die guten grip, ne tolle ergonomie, sind für große hände geeignet und halten mittlerweile schon das zweite jahr.mein nächster griff wird trotz der o.g vorzüge en odi...
greez
schmiddio


----------



## thomlau (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Außerirdische,

ich will mir auch `ne Untertasse zulegen und hätt`da mal ein paar Fragen.
Weiß hier jemand, ob an ein 2008er Ufo ST die Hammerschmidt dran passt?
Habe das ST jetzt in "S" + "M" gefahren und bin noch etwas unschlüssig,
welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Ich bin 1,71m und habe 78 cm Schrittlänge,
weshalb wohl "S" besser wäre.
Fahrt Ihr damit auch mal `ne kleine Tour- so zum Hausberg und zurück Beispielsweise- oder nur rein zum Downhill?
Ich fand die Sitzposition eigentlich ganz angenehm.

Danke euch schon mal im voraus!!!

Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2009)

was hast Du denn mit dem UFO so vor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> was hast Du denn mit dem UFO so vor ?



Wenn ich Nicolaihändler wäre, und es käme wirklich einer rein der eins haben wollte, würde ich das auch als erstes Fragen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2009)

?! verstehe ich jetzt nicht


----------



## thomlau (15. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> was hast Du denn mit dem UFO so vor ?



Hallo John-Doe,

so das übliche halt. Abends die kleine Hausrunde am Berg im Wald abrocken 
und am Wochenende zum Hausberg kurbeln -ca. 10km- . Dort  hochtreten
und die Trails sowie die DH-Strecke absurfen.
Anlieger und Drops nehm`ich natürlich gerne mit!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2009)

jeh nach Verwendung, halt das übliche.
mehr DH FR und Bikepark eher S bei 1,71m
für Touren und Fahrten mit der besseren Hälfte und den Kids vielleicht eher M bei 1,71m

gerade die Rahmengröße ist so eine Sache


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ?! verstehe ich jetzt nicht



Hey alda, 

wasch brauscht du, wo du wolle, un so


----------



## thomlau (15. Januar 2009)

@John-Doe
Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hey alda,
> 
> wasch brauscht du, wo du wolle, un so



In Heidelberg war wohl heute Bier im Angebot, was?  




thomlau schrieb:


> @John-Doe
> Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du?



ich fahre L bei 1,90m schaut dann so aus:







BTW:
Hier gab es mal User die über 2,0m groß waren und sich ein S gekauft haben, die haben viel über das schaiss UFO geschimpft, verstehe ich gar nicht


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> In Heidelberg war wohl heute Bier im Angebot, was?



Nein, wir sind doch in der Wirtschaftskrise


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2009)

Du kurbelst als NICOLAI Premium Händler ja die Wirtschaft in HD bald kräftig an


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2009)

thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo John-Doe,
> 
> so das übliche halt. Abends die kleine Hausrunde am Berg im Wald abrocken
> und am Wochenende zum Hausberg kurbeln -ca. 10km- . Dort  hochtreten
> ...



wilkommen im club thomlau 

 genau dafür habe ich mir mein "ufo-st" auch geholt.

bei 1,71m körpergr. würde ich dir S empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

schon, der guru wird ne premium-bitch


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2009)

@thomlau
 wem gehört das schöne -N-  

gits ein besseres foto ?


----------



## Omegar (16. Januar 2009)

Bei 1.83m höhe finde ich die "M" wie angegossen... und tour: Sattelstütze raus und man fährt ne XC-Karre!


----------



## fabs8 (16. Januar 2009)

Für KHUJAND


----------



## tokessa (16. Januar 2009)

Auch hier, sehr gut.


----------



## der Digge (16. Januar 2009)

echt schönes Ufo, aber warum minimalen Federweg


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> echt schönes Ufo, aber warum minimalen Federweg



das  habe ich mich auch gefragt...   
fabs
 kann es nicht beantworten,-ihm gehört das bike nicht.


----------



## Nippes80 (16. Januar 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Für KHUJAND



Geil ich stehe auf ELOX-Hobel!!!


----------



## haha (16. Januar 2009)

auf jeden fall ein geiles teil. schön sinnvoll und nobel aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (16. Januar 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Für KHUJAND





KHUJAND schrieb:


> @thomlau
> wem gehört das schöne -N-
> 
> gits ein besseres foto ?



Hallo Khujand,

Danke für die Aufnahme!
Das -N- gehört meinem Bikefreund u. Nicolai Händler Bertl alias Simonbikes.
Weißt Du zufällig,was der Bronzeeloxhobel wiegt?
Das ist `ne geile Farbe, habe ich gestern Probe gefahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2009)

@thomlau  
BITTE BITTE !  


sorry,-das  bike gehört mir nicht. 
daher keine ahnung,- was der Bronzeeloxhobel wiegt !


----------



## Deleted 55153 (20. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @thomlau
> BITTE BITTE !
> 
> 
> ...




hallo Untertassen,

das UFO ST in bronze elox und größe S wiegt genau 17  kg (o.Pedale)
Thomlau hats probegefahren.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2009)

Diese Spank-Möhre mit dem häßlichen Sattel ist aber doch nicht das gleiche wie oben.


----------



## timbowjoketown (20. Januar 2009)

bestimmt nicht... geil ist auch eine dreifach-Kurbel ohne Umwerfer!


----------



## fabs8 (20. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht... geil ist auch eine dreifach-Kurbel ohne Umwerfer!



Tim
haste noch nie mit dem fuss geschaltet  ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Januar 2009)

das Fußschalten kommt ja jetzt so wie das Fußfönen wieder ganz groß in Mode


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2009)

Servus Miteinand,

ich will mein Ufo ST für ein Sommerprojekt vorne auf 2 Kettenblätter umrüsten. Wer hat da Erfahrungen mit dem Umwerfer?
Umwerferturm nachrüsten oder einen zur Tretlagermontage?
Hab mal ein 35 Alurohr rangehalten mit nen XTR Umwerfer, aber ich muss da so tief runter dass die Schelle an die Hinterbauschwinge stößt.
Mein kleines Kettenblatt ist 22Z, das Große 36 glaub ich.
Wer hat da Erfahrung und könnt mir nen passenden Umwerfer empfehlen.......da gibts ja soooo viel Auswahl?

Danke schonmal....

Grüße


----------



## guru39 (20. Januar 2009)

Das ist der den du brauchst!






Alles andere ist Kacke und funzt nicht richtig!

Muss natürlich kein XTR sein XT oder LX is auch ok!


----------



## xMARTINx (20. Januar 2009)

@john-doe
wie siehts eigentlich deinem ufo aus?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2009)

meinem = mit deinem ?


----------



## thomlau (20. Januar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> bestimmt nicht... geil ist auch eine dreifach-Kurbel ohne Umwerfer!



Kurbel ist von mir und war nur drauf, damit ich Probefahren konnte. Ist natürlich klar, daß da noch ein Umwerferturm dran muß.
Da mir das Bronzeelox so gut gefällt und Khujand das geile Bild mit der Totem
reingestellt hat, interessiert mich halt das Gewicht.
Mit `ner 66,VanR wiegt es laut Waage bei Bertl von Simonbikes 17kg.
Das Gewicht find ich top!!


----------



## BikeViking (20. Januar 2009)

Fußschalter 

Schlumpfese

Gibts auch für Gates Carbon  


LG Lukas


----------



## Schoschi (20. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist der den du brauchst!
> 
> Alles andere ist Kacke und funzt nicht richtig!
> 
> Muss natürlich kein XTR sein XT oder LX is auch ok!



Jo danke,
dann werd ich mir sowas mal besorgen und mir nen Umwerferturm basteln....

Grüße


----------



## tommi101 (21. Januar 2009)

Moinse ihr UFO-Piloten...
Fährt zufällig jemand aus Hamburg und Umgebung ein ST in M oder L..? Würde gerne mal "probesitzen".......da ich mit 1,86m irgendwie zwischen zwei Größen pendele. 
Wäre nett wenn sich jemand melden würde..

@kroiter
du hast es doch auch auf ein UFO ST abgesehen, oder? Schon sicher wegen der Größe?? 

Thanx, 
tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (21. Januar 2009)

hiho. ich weiss noch gar nichts wegen bike. ich tendiere momentan zu einem helius fr. richtige gedanken mache ich mir wenn ich die kohle habe für ein neues. dann fahr ich nach lübbrechtsen in die heiligen hallen und fahre dort probe. dann entscheid eich. alles andere ist zum jetzigen zeitpunkt träumerei.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Januar 2009)

@tommi:

Was willst du denn fahren? Ich würde bei dir auf jeden Fall zu L tendieren haengt aber von Einsatzzweck ab.


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Januar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @tommi:
> 
> Was willst du denn fahren? Ich würde bei dir auf jeden Fall zu L tendieren haengt aber von Einsatzzweck ab.



^^jo

1,86m ganz klar L


----------



## sluette (21. Januar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @tommi:
> 
> Was willst du denn fahren? Ich würde bei dir auf jeden Fall zu L tendieren haengt aber von Einsatzzweck ab.



na, das würde ich aber so pauschal mal nicht behaupten. ich bin 1,84 und habe meine 4 letzten nicolais in m gefahren. auch mein bestelltes helius ist in m. also lieber mal probesitzen bevor die bestellung raus geht.


----------



## haha (21. Januar 2009)

gleich kommts, alle achtung...


----------



## fabs8 (21. Januar 2009)

von JOHN-DOE:


----------



## haha (21. Januar 2009)

hey, dass hätt er selbst auch noch geschafft
dann machs wenigstens in guter größe hier rein..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2009)

ops, da isset ja schon 

danke, habe ich die Arbeit nicht mehr


----------



## haha (21. Januar 2009)

wunderschön, warum nicht das vorgesehene schwarz weiß?
hätt mir zwar sicher nicht so gut gefallen, aber interessant wärs trotzdem gewesen, wies in echt so rüberkommt.
jetzt noch die würdige größe, ich erlaube mir:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2009)

Jetzt, wo wir einen schwarzen Präsidenten haben, sind weiße Bikes einfach nicht mehr vermittelbar.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Januar 2009)

ja das weiß/schwarz hatte ich schon so hier liegen, hat mir dann aber nicht so gut gefallen.
Ich wollte einen gaaaaaanz breiten Übergang 10-15cm das ist mit Pulver wohl nciht so gut möglich wie z.B. bei Lack.

Wie auch immer gefiel mir nicht, sah nicht so aus wie in meiner Vorstellung.
Dann die Frage wieder weiß oder ganz schwarz, angesichts des brutalen Weißtrends im Moment habe ich mich für schwarz entschieden mit ein wenig Glück gefällt mir das ja bald


----------



## Nippes80 (21. Januar 2009)

Habe auch gedacht das es zweifarbig wird!!! Trotzdem gut... erinnert mich an mein altes Ufo!


----------



## haha (21. Januar 2009)

ah so. auf dem kellerfoto vom khujand sieht mans ganz klein, ich hab mir für meinen teil gedacht, wie komisch der übergang aussieht. so passts aber auf alle fälle

san andreas: da ist was dran


----------



## mikeymark (21. Januar 2009)

@John-Doe
Super Arbeit, sieht sehr edel aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hiho. ich weiss noch gar nichts wegen bike. ich tendiere momentan zu einem helius fr.
> 
> ah so...dachte nur weil du dich kürzlich schon mal genauer wegen der rohrdurchmesser für deinen radträger erkundigt hast.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (21. Januar 2009)

schwarz ist das neue schwarz !


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Januar 2009)

@ tommi: Wenn du mit Parkeinsatz mehr Slopestyle und Hüpfen meinst, dann nimm M. Wenn du aber auch mal schneller bergab (DH oder ne FR Strecke) willst, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall L nehmen. Läuft einfach ruhiger.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Januar 2009)

@nikolai
naja, slopestyle wohl eher nicht.  das ufo st hat ja auch für ein bike dieser klasse einen relativ kurzen hinterbau. dadurch dürfte es ja im vergleich zu anderen sowieso schon mal besser um die ecke gehen. 

dein grünes ist M , oder?  wolltest du`s nicht verkaufen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Januar 2009)

Jo ist M...koennte sogar fast bisschen größer sein. Hatte mal ein Angebot für ein Canfield Yedi F1...habe aber iwie gar nichts für das Bike gekriegt.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Januar 2009)

dann bist du vermutlich auch jenseits der einsachtzig..? 

stimmt, der gebrauchtmarkt ist z.z. irgendwie ziemlich tot....eigentlich müssten die jungs ihre maschinen für die kommende saison doch langsam mal aufbauen 

aber dein bike ist doch top, fährst es halt noch weiter. ist doch immer noch ein aktuelles modell..


----------



## der Digge (21. Januar 2009)

der relativ kurze Hinterbau macht sich in Sachen Händling schon positiv bemerkbar, gehen auch relativ bequem Manuals etc. mit  wenn du es handlicher haben willst würd ich es mit nem etwas steileren Lenkwinkel ordern. Bei der M oder L Frage kann ich dir aber auch nicht weiter helfen, für mich ist L schon handlich


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Januar 2009)

@tommi:
Ich bin genau 1,80m fahre aber DH und mag es gerne eher laufruhig.
Ja das Rad wird jetzt ne Saison noch gefahren,  bisschen aufgerüstet und dann mal schauen für 2010. Rahmen ist 07.


----------



## xMARTINx (21. Januar 2009)

so in schwarz kommt das ufo besser als in weiß!sehr geil!


----------



## c_w (21. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja das weiß/schwarz hatte ich schon so hier liegen, hat mir dann aber nicht so gut gefallen.



Fotos?


----------



## tokessa (22. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön Daniel bestimmt besser als schwarz weiß, und besser als vorher was ich nicht gedacht hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> so in schwarz kommt das ufo besser als in weiß!sehr geil!



genau das gleiche habe ich ihm auch gesagt.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Fotos?



Der S/W rahmen ist hier zu finden... 








@tommi101

da ich so gut wie kein DH fahre,- 
sondern FR/Touren + bikepark 
war der umstieg auf M goldrichtig...

ich war mal 1,80m. (als junger mann)
nun ca. 1,78 -179 m. je nach wetterlage.



DANKE
Artur


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Januar 2009)

@Artur:
Da ist ja von hier fast kein Übergang zur sehen...brach die Farbe da einfach ab und die andere begann oder gab es da einen gewissen Bereich wo die beiden ineinander übergingen? 
Warum ist das denn mit Pulver so schlecht zu machen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

der Übergang war so 3-4 cm breit, meine Vorstellung war 15 oder mehr cm


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Januar 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> @Artur:
> Da ist ja von hier fast kein Übergang zur sehen...brach die Farbe da einfach ab und die andere begann oder gab es da einen gewissen Bereich wo die beiden ineinander übergingen?
> Warum ist das denn mit Pulver so schlecht zu machen?



pulver kommt als nebelwolke aus der pistole,-

die leute bei -N- können definitiv besser solche muster bzw farbverläufe realisieren. 


wir haben da nicht die erfahrung. 
aber "normale" beschichtung geht problemlos...


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (22. Januar 2009)

@john-doe
sieht verdammischt edel aus!! Was is an den 5050 rot, die platten oder der pedalkörper? Hab mir meine mit roten bestellt aber sin eher pink :kotz: als rot!


An meinem Ufo is son "rauer Lack", weiß gar nich genau wie sich das genau nennt, Elox schwarz!!! Hat vielleicht jemand en tipp wie ich sticker daran zum halten bekomme? Weil mein Nicolai Schriftzug löst sich langsam komplett auf!

Gruß


----------



## haha (22. Januar 2009)

einfach mit ner entfettenden flüssigkeit (nitro etc.) die stellen abreiben, dann hält das..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

Isopropylalkohol


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Isopropylalkohol



Den Trinke ich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2009)

Macht nen klaren Kopf und pustet die Nebenhöhlen durch.


----------



## haha (22. Januar 2009)

trinkspiritus geht natürlich auch.. ein schluck für den rahmen, ein schluck für den magen..:kotz:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Den Trinke ich immer



Anfänger  wir machen es so:


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2009)

Ihr seid ja auch Alkies


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

hier im Pott sind wir:


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2009)

haha....zu geil!
eigentlich will ich ja weg aus´m pott aber irgendwie ist es hier schon schööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. Januar 2009)

der Pott rockt


----------



## guru39 (22. Januar 2009)

Hier Wohne ich, mein Block, mein Haus, mein Boot, mein Gemüseeintopf


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2009)

aha 
der "Gemüseeintopf u.Alkohol" Thread.


----------



## sluette (23. Januar 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> haha....zu geil!
> eigentlich will ich ja weg aus´m pott aber irgendwie ist es hier schon schööön



nothing comes close to us...
ich bin nach 4 jahren rosenheim und nochmals fast 4 jahren münchen wieder zurück in der heimat. geiler geht's nicht


----------



## fabs8 (23. Januar 2009)

selber schuld


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Januar 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> nothing comes close to us...
> ich bin nach 4 jahren rosenheim und nochmals fast 4 jahren münchen wieder zurück in der heimat. geiler geht's nicht



Tief im westen. / wo die sonne verstaubt /. ist es besser / viel besser, als man glaubt / 


@sluette
 wo kommste weg ?


----------



## Omegar (25. Januar 2009)

@Tommi: Ich bin 1,83 m groß und die M sitzt wie angegossen! Da in Berlin eh nicht an richtigen DH zu denken ist, liegt mein Einstzgebiet zwischen Street und Freeride/Tour oder irgendwie so...

PS.: Die Hauptstadt ist so und so viel bessser... da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.

so, und nun zurück zum NICOLAI Ufo... Untertasse


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Januar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Da in Berlin eh nicht an richtigen DH zu denken ist...
> 
> PS.: Die Hauptstadt ist so und so viel bessser...



Du wieder sprichst Dir ja selber


----------



## Omegar (25. Januar 2009)

Berlin hat viele andere schöne Seiten! 
Außerdem hat so ein bißchen Lokalpatriotismus noch keinem geschadet...

PS.: Wir haben die Strecke am Teufelssee und eine am Teufelsberg...


----------



## Matze91 (26. Januar 2009)

Halloooo
ich will mir auch ein Ufo ST beischaffen und hab jetzt ein angebot fÃ¼r 800 â¬ Rahmen+DÃ¤mpfer(Fox Van RC) beides von 2008... geht der Preis in Ordnung? 
Ich fahr hauptsÃ¤chlich Freeride und der Rahmen ist S. Meint ihr das passt bei 1.78? 
Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2009)

Matze91 schrieb:


> Halloooo
> ich will mir auch ein Ufo ST beischaffen und hab jetzt ein angebot fÃ¼r 800 â¬ Rahmen+DÃ¤mpfer(Fox Van RC) beides von 2008... geht der Preis in Ordnung?
> Ich fahr hauptsÃ¤chlich Freeride und der Rahmen ist S. Meint ihr das passt bei 1.78?
> Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Hilfe




Matze
der preis ist mehr als super (sofort zuschlagen)

die grÃ¶ssen sind mehrfach hier im thread besprochen worden.

 schau/lese bitte selber nach...


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2009)

Matze91 schrieb:


> ich will mir auch ein Ufo ST beischaffen und hab jetzt ein angebot für 800 



Das ist wenigstens mal ein realistischer Preis. Wenn dir s paßt, zuschlagen !

Auch wenn das Geschrei gleich wieder groß sein wird, ich finde die Preise, die die Leute im Markt für ihre gebrauchten Nicolais verlangen, meistens jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2009)

man muss ja nur mal bei ebay schauen, das sind im letzten Sommer, ein paar Wochen alte Rahmen, nichts dran in ganz normalen Farben für 600 weg gegangen, da hätte ich mir fast noch einen für an die Wand gekauft


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2009)

Meister-Dieter hat gerade  für einen sensationellen preis ne rock-shox WC (neu) bei ebay gekauft...

z.Z. geht nix ! 
 hier im bikemarkt wie auch bei ebay.


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

ganz ehrlich gesagt, ich finde es toll, dass die preise für nicolais auch gebraucht noch recht hoch sind. für biketeile wird gebraucht oft eh kaum mehr was gezahlt, bzw. haben die leute unverschämte preisvorstellungen. nicolais kann man sich wenigstens noch bedenkenlos kaufen, da wertstabil..


----------



## san_andreas (26. Januar 2009)

Da hast du natürlich recht -  nur für den Käufer sind die hohen Preise halt ärgerlich.


----------



## Nippes80 (26. Januar 2009)

Apropos eBay...bitte den in der Auktion hinzugefügten Kommentar beachten 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-UFO-DS-T...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## haha (26. Januar 2009)

schönes gerät, größe L für 1,70m geeignet ist aber etwas utopisch..
wir könnten wetten abschließen, für was es rausgeht


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Januar 2009)

... mal wegen der Rahmennummer nachfragen, ist bestimmt geklaut ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2009)

ist aber ein echter Nicolai Experte


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Januar 2009)

ein sd... interessant...


----------



## bioniconbiker (26. Januar 2009)

von mir nochmal was zu den preisen:
hab das mal bei ebay beobachtet und hatte doch den eindruck das die nicolais bei ebay wesentlich billiger sind als hier im markt. hatte damals meinen ufo st rahmen neu fÃ¼r 780â¬ (ohne dÃ¤mpfer) bei ebay geschossen. ist doch ein deutlicher unterschied zum herstellerpreis. und gerade die ganzen conti-ufos gingen doch fÃ¼r einen niedrigen preis raus.


----------



## chridsche (26. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... mal wegen der Rahmennummer nachfragen, ist bestimmt geklaut ?!



...zusammen mit den Reifen vom Transporter...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... mal wegen der Rahmennummer nachfragen, ist bestimmt geklaut ?!



und die ganzen Ersatzteile die er dazu verkauft, hat er gleich mit geklaut, oder was?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Januar 2009)

Klar und seine 140 Ebay-Bewertungen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (27. Januar 2009)

Jaja die Bucht. Das ist einzigst und alleine nur noch ne 

Ramschplattform...

Die Leute die ihr Zeugs da verkaufen haben entweder, 50 Kumpels die proforma mitbieten oder ihnen ist es Wurst zu welchem Preis sie es verkaufen können weil Sie nicht wissen wo ihr Goldesel noch hin********n soll...

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen mein geliebtes N überhaupt zu verkaufen. 
Lieber nehm ichs mit ins Grab. Ich hab 5 Jahre darauf gewartet bis ichs mir leisten kann und dann es ann irgendein Duselbruder zu einem lächerlichen Gebot zu verkaufen  nenene


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

genau so seh ichs auch. als ich mein helius so kaputt gefahren hatte, hab ich den rahmen erstmal ein jahr in der ecke liegen lassen, damit ich gar nicht auf dumme gedanken komme. nach einem halben jahr touren mit dem downhiller hab ichs dann irgendwann wieder rausgekramt, gedacht, sche*ße rahmen, du bist eigentlich verdammt geil, abgebeizt, zu nicolai geschickt, und gehofft, dass er noch zu retten ist. fazit: rahmen passt, fährt nicht schlechter als ein neues und wenn ich ihn für 100-max.200 euro veramscht hätte, hätt ich heut keinen arsch mehr, so oft hätt ich mir da reingebissen. 
mal noch ein bild gegen die in anderen foren so berüchtigte OT-Krankheit.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Januar 2009)

hehe, sieht so aus, als würde da mein DS Rahmen stehen


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> hehe, sieht so aus, als würde da mein DS Rahmen stehen



in sand gelb ? 
GEILE FARBE !  


@haha 
leider war ich mal sooo dumm.
u. hab meinen -N- Bass rahmen verkauft.


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

@khujand: beim bass kann man das ja noch gerade so verschmerzen, dass war, als ich es mal geliehen hatte, alles andere als überzeugend vom fahrverhalten. trotzdem hast du sicher einen teil deiner seele verkauft und bis jetzt ein "Eiskalter"


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> @khujand: beim bass kann man das ja noch gerade so verschmerzen, dass war, als ich es mal geliehen hatte, alles andere als überzeugend vom fahrverhalten. trotzdem hast du sicher einen teil deiner seele verkauft und bis jetzt ein "Eiskalter"



JA 
vorallem wurde ich wg. diesem -N- Bass im Nicolai katalog namentlich erwähnt. 

(ich verräter ich)


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

schade, aber verkauft ist verkauft.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in sand gelb ?
> GEILE FARBE !



meiner geht mehr ins braune !

zum Glück hat mein Trombone sich der Kalle selber gekrallt 
bin ich froh 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fabs8 (27. Januar 2009)

ich tu Dir mal den gefallen.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Januar 2009)

mmh, ja, ne !
Danke 

ich habs ja schon mal gepostet, aber zur zeit ist es zerlegt !
Ich wills in dem braun vom neuen Canyon Nerve pulvern lassen.
Weisse Nicolai Aufkleber  noch draufmachen, aber nur ne weisse Outline des Schriftzugs. Kommt dann unter den Klarlack. 
Nen LRS mit goldenen Naben habe ich schon, muss ich nur noch zentrieren
denke mal das kommt ganz gut, der alte Lack blättert schon ab, wird zeit für nen neuen Look !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einen gebrauchten UFO ST Rahmen zuzulegen und hätte vor, ihn mit Umwerfer zu fahren, das UFO soll nämlich bergab und bergauf. Wie groß kann ich den Federweg am Hinterbau dann maximal wählen? Die Nicolaiseite sagt darüber leider nichts aus.

Der Rahmen der mir vorschwebt ist in Größe M, weil ich aber etwa 1,88m groß bin, hab ich da Bedenken. Bisher fahre ich ein Rocky Mountain Switch in M (18 Zoll) und komme damit sehr gut zurecht, die Wendigkeit gefällt mir gut. Auf alle Fälle werde ich mal die Geometriedaten mit dem vom Switch vergleichen, vielleicht sind die Ms da ähnlich, dann würde es ja passen. Was ich hier bisher gefunden hab, hilft mir leider nur insoweit, dass es M oder L sein soll:


JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Für mich mit 1,89m war auch ganz klar L angesagt


Tim Simmons (geschlossener Thread, daher nicht zitierbar)
"fährt sich 1A auch in Größe M bei 1.92m"


darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Bei 1,90 solltest du auf jeden fall L nehmen





Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> ..., ich fahr en M und bin knapp 1.90!! Selbst damit kommt man noch en berg hoch!


----------



## timbowjoketown (27. Januar 2009)

Würde bei Deiner Größe und dem Einsatzzweck eher zu L tendieren, aber Geschmäcker sind da sehr unterschiedlich, wie Du an den Postings schon gesehen hast. Wenn Du auf unheimlich wendige Bikes stehst, wirst Du auch mit M zurecht kommen, aber ich denke L wäre die bessere Wahl, wenn es auch Touren sein sollen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Januar 2009)

wenn man den Kalle fragt, das habe ich vor meinem Kauf getan, sagt er bei 1,90m +- ein paar cm, ganz klar L und heute bin ich sehr froh auf ihn gehört zu haben

wenn ich auf dem Bike vom KHUJAND sitze das ist M bin ich mit den Knien schon am Lenker und komme mir schon ein wenig wie auf einem BMX vor  das wäre aber super für Slopestyle und solche Sachen


----------



## haha (27. Januar 2009)

das switch hat ein extrem kurzes oberrohr, von daher denke ich, dass dem fahrverhalten ein ufo in m am nächsten kommt. gibts wie immer nur eins: ausprobieren..


----------



## 2und4zig (27. Januar 2009)

Ausprobieren bevor ichs kaufe würde ich gerne, aber ich hab keine Ahnung, obs hier in der Gegend irgendwelche UFO-Fahrer gibt. Von euch kommt nicht zufällig jemand aus der südlichen Hälfte Baden-Württembergs?
Mit den Knien an den Lenker stoßen möchte ich natürlich eher nicht, ich hab mir mal beim Probefahren von nem Norco Shore in M einen Schalthebel ans Knie gehauen, nicht sehr angenehm. 
Für den alltäglichen Gebrauch muss ich mein Rad leider immer ziemlich weit und auch bergauf bewegen, bis ich anständig zum Fahren komme...

Wisst ihr, wievel Federweg man mit Umwerfer am UFO ST fahren kann?


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Januar 2009)

john doe... seit wann bist du mod?


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2009)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wievel Federweg man mit Umwerfer am UFO ST fahren kann?



Ein Kumpel von mir ist es mit dem vollen Federweg gefahren, mit Umwerfer!

Man sollte aber unbedingt eine Kollisionskontrolle machen um zu checken
ob auch nichts anbumst!

Mein Helius ST fahre ich auch mit Umwerfer, bei 200mm Federweg am Heck!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> john doe... seit wann bist du mod?



Ich glaube er ist Admin.... denn Mod is grün und Admin blau, oder liege ich da falsch?

Glückwunsch Johnny  

wie wird man das? Bitte um PN 

alla donn.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Januar 2009)

ich bin Gott 

nein nein, ich wurde heute gefragt ob ich nicht Mod machen will, hauptsächlich für das Fotoalbum und das machen elmono und ich seit heute 

Admin ist rot, Mod blau und Grün müsste dann der Supermod sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (27. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## 2und4zig (27. Januar 2009)

Mit vollem Federweg? Das klingt gut! Bist du dir da ganz sicher?
Klar würde ich erstmal probieren ob auch nichts anstößt, und solang mindestens die 175mm mit Umwerfer fahrbar sind ist das für mich in Ordnung, aber je mehr um so besser. 

Hey, gratuliere JOHN-D.!


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2009)

1000%tig.


----------



## 2und4zig (27. Januar 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> 1000%tig.



Wunderbar, jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden, ob die Größe hinhaut. Wenn ja, dann gibts was zu basteln in den Semesterferien...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Januar 2009)

sagt der Falco ja auch immer, nur nie die Kollisionskontrolle vergessen


----------



## 2und4zig (27. Januar 2009)

Super, bin überzeugt, hab bei guru sogar nen Beweis gefunden:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/44647
Ich würde gerne meine 66 mit 1,125 Zoll Schaftrohr verbauen, gibts leichtere Alternativen zum Fett Reducer Steuersatz, die gleich weit eingepresst werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (27. Januar 2009)

@2und4zig: Ich würde dir auch zur ner L raten... Besser ist aber ausprobieren!!!
Da würde ich lieber warten und mir eins neu (ohne dämpfer) kaufen... dann kommts nicht zu kurzschlusskäufen.
Mit e-typ Umwerfer sind laut Nicolai 185mm möglich.

Reset WAN5 oder Chris-King... was anderes würde ich nicht nehmen!


----------



## guru39 (27. Januar 2009)

Da ich ja schon viele Nicolais deflorieren durfte und nicht grade der Größte
bin, würde ich dir auch zum Kauf eines L Rahmens raten!

Aber letztendlich ist das deine Entscheidung


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir einen gebrauchten UFO ST Rahmen zuzulegen und hätte vor, ihn mit Umwerfer zu fahren, das UFO soll nämlich bergab und bergauf. Wie groß kann ich den Federweg am Hinterbau dann maximal wählen? Die Nicolaiseite sagt darüber leider nichts aus.
> 
> ...





vor allem sollte man "nicht" auf  Tim Simmons  hören. 




 nur noch 6 komments.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2009)

unsinn....nur noch 5.


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2009)

war das hier schon mal drin?






da waren es nur noch 4.....


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

ne war nicht...

 sieht aber TOP aus.   (bis auf vorbau/lenker)
u. ist gr. L !


----------



## c_w (28. Januar 2009)

Ich mag den Vorbau nicht. Aber tu ich das nicht meistens?

edit: Aber sonst ist schoen, ja!


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt das Race Face Zeugs


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2009)

...anderer vorbau, schaltwerk kommen dran... und wenn ich irgendwann mal die 3.000 öcken zurückbekommen sollte, die mir jemand schuldet, dann kommt auch eine neue gabel dran. und die lackierung.....

mist! eins drüber...


----------



## haha (28. Januar 2009)

redest du vom gelben ufo? die 66, die da drin steckt, ist das beste auf erden, was sich ein freerider zulegen kann. wenn du sie trotzdem loswerden willst, hier, ich nehm sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

Kuwahades  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 HGW


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kuwahades
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Danke
bin Zur Zeit mit Grippe zuhause, deswegen waren alle anderen Chancenlos


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> redest du vom gelben ufo? die 66, die da drin steckt, ist das beste auf erden, was sich ein freerider zulegen kann. wenn du sie trotzdem loswerden willst, hier, ich nehm sie.



....noch ist kein geld da, wenn ich sie verkaufen sollte, denke ich aber an dich...


----------



## nationrider (28. Januar 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ....noch ist kein geld da, wenn ich sie verkaufen sollte, denke ich aber an dich...




siehste, dann kriegste ja deine 3.000 

schönes UFO obwohl dies gelb sonst nicht so meine farbe ist


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

oldrizzo 
 was ist/war los,- bike geklaut ?


----------



## Omegar (28. Januar 2009)

Ich möchte mich nocheinmal Feiern, da ich den ersten 1000 hatte!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich nocheinmal Feiern, da ich den ersten 1000 hatte!!!



Omegar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HGW 
(nachträglich)


----------



## eLw00d (28. Januar 2009)

Man sieht's Ufo so selten mit Manitou Travis, deswegen poste ich meins einfach mal. 






Ist aber schon wieder draußen.
Überlege gerade wieder mal ne Fox 40 zu kaufen... find die Gabel einfach nur göttlich. Und da ich mit dem Ufo auch gern mal ein bisschen durch die Gegend toure, käme mir die Federwegsverstellung echt gelegen.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier einz mit fox 40zig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find sie hier auch zu klobig, aber ich denke das liegt mehr an Vorbau/Lenker und der Perspektive, oder?
Will mich nicht damit abfinden, dass sie nicht gut aussieht am Ufo. 
Matt-Schwarz mit angepassten Decals stell ich sie mir ziemlich hübsch vor.
Alternative wäre ne 2010er Boxxer.


----------



## fabs8 (28. Januar 2009)

hübsches Ufo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

@eLw00d
ne 2010er Boxxer.

(gibt nix besseres)


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @eLw00d
> ne 2010er Boxxer.
> (gibt nix besseres)



Ist die schon jemand gefahren ? Außer Peat & Kollegen und die Pressefuzzis von SRAM ?
Ich würde die frühestens nach einem Jahr kaufen, wenn die Anfangsprobleme gehoben sind (wenn man so an Totem + Lyrik denkt, die erst jetzt super funzen).


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Januar 2009)

Also mit einer 40er touren? Die Federwegsverstellung ist ja intern, halte das nicht für geeignet. Trotz allem war ich im DH mit der 40 im Ufo hoch zufrieden und fand und finde die Optik top!


----------



## eLw00d (28. Januar 2009)

Cool, haste noch mehr Bilder parat?

Klar, ist intern. Den Dämpfer schraub ich aber auch nicht während der Tour um, sondern vorher.
Hab nicht vor nen Alpen-X damit zu fahren. ^^

Ja eben, die neue Boxxer ist halt noch nicht draußen.


----------



## fabs8 (28. Januar 2009)

Dito 



Woher denn jetzt schon die 2010er Boxxer?


----------



## eLw00d (28. Januar 2009)

Aus England, aber ich würd halt warten. Worauf ich aber eigentlich auch keine Lust habe... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

In England gibts die aktuelle 09er Fox 40 auch schon zum Top-Preis.


----------



## fabs8 (28. Januar 2009)

link bitte...


----------



## oldrizzo (28. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> oldrizzo
> was ist/war los,- bike geklaut ?



meinem neffen haben sie das helius fr geklaut... ich habe meine schätzchen noch. aber ich warte leider immer noch auf geld eines kunden der nicht bezahlen will oder kann. mein anwalt ist dran, das amtsgericht auch, aber wie man weiss, kann sowas dauern. mal sehen, ob und wann ich die kohle sehe.


----------



## 2und4zig (28. Januar 2009)

Hab grad was im Bestellformular zum UFO ST gefunden:

"Soll der Rahmen mit einem montierbaren Umwerferturm zur Montage eines Umwerfers oder einer oberen Kettenführung geliefert werden? (Bei Umwerfermontage sind maximal 165 mm Federweg möglich) (aufpreispflichtig)" 

Also doch bloß 165mm? Dann sollte ich mir das mit dem UFO doch lieber nochmal überlegen...

2010er Boxxer hab ich hier gefunden: http://www.doublexstore.de/index.php?cat=c2411_Federgabeln.html


----------



## eLw00d (28. Januar 2009)

Die richtige Schlussfolgerung lautet: "Dann sollte ich mir das mit dem Umwerfer nochmal überlegen"


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Hab grad was im Bestellformular zum UFO ST gefunden:
> 
> "Soll der Rahmen mit einem montierbaren Umwerferturm zur Montage eines Umwerfers oder einer oberen Kettenführung geliefert werden? (Bei Umwerfermontage sind maximal 165 mm Federweg möglich) (aufpreispflichtig)"
> 
> ...



Glaub denen, die es ausprobiert haben ! Da geht schon mehr Federweg.

Und die Boxxer ist auf "nicht lieferbar" !


----------



## 2und4zig (28. Januar 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Die richtige Schlussfolgerung lautet: "Dann sollte ich mir das mit dem Umwerfer nochmal überlegen"


Das wäre Plan B 
Das Dumme ist nur, um auf den Trails "bei mir" zu fahren, muss ich erstmal 10km radeln, dann noch den Berg hoch und am Ende wieder zurück, das kann ich mir ohne Umwerfer nur schwer vorstellen...

@ san andreas: hoppla, stimmt.


----------



## eLw00d (28. Januar 2009)

Ich fahr seit Ewigkeiten ohne. Sogar 60km Runden.
Geht alles, solange die Steigungen nicht zu extrem werden.
Hab aber auch ein ziemlich kleines Kettenblatt dran.

Boxxer Race scheint lieferbar zu sein.


----------



## 2und4zig (28. Januar 2009)

Mein Berg fällt leider unter lange und extreme Steigung...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

Ruf doch die Jungs von Nicolai einfach an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (28. Januar 2009)

Anrufen ist keine gute Idee, so erkältet wie ich bin versteht mich niemand, hab aber eine Email geschickt und nachgefragt.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Januar 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Die richtige Schlussfolgerung lautet: "Dann sollte ich mir das mit dem Umwerfer nochmal überlegen"



GENAU ! 

den hat bisher jeder nachträglich abmontiert...


 vorne 38er blatt,- u. hinten 9 fach,- damit kannste alles fahren.








(oder haste nix inne beine)


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> (oder haste nix inne beine)




Das gilt vielleicht für eure Ruhrpottsteigungen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Januar 2009)

hey wir müssen hier auch immer bombastische 90-130 Meter rauf


----------



## tokessa (28. Januar 2009)

Soll auch reichen, und alles ohne lift.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2009)

Das gibt dann auch dicke Wadl, weil man die 90-130 Meter ja immer wieder fahren muß, wenn man jedesmal nach 2 Min wieder unten ist.
@tokessa: da habe ich vollstes Verständnis...da gehören richtige Liftanlagen her !


----------



## tokessa (28. Januar 2009)

Lol, ja aber du mußt dazu wissen, fahren tun wir auch nur beim ersten mal danach wird standesgemäß geschoben.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (28. Januar 2009)

und viel gejammert und geschimpft, über zu viel Federweg, über RR Kassetten, über alle Bikes über 10 Kilo und wieder wird festgestellt das die CC Fahrer das ja alles nur wegen ihren Spezialrädern und Lycra und Helmen schaffen, und so


----------



## fabs8 (29. Januar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2009)

Halde Prosper Haniel in Bottrop/Oberhausen
(Links Oberhausen rechte seite Bottrop)







"unsa Hausberch"
ist schon ein riesen öschi... für unsere verhältnisse.

hier gibts wunderschöne bilder
--> http://images.google.de/images?gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=de&q=Halde+Prosper+Haniel&start=0&sa=N


----------



## nationrider (29. Januar 2009)

wow, richtiges singletrailparadies


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Januar 2009)

nationrider schrieb:


> wow, richtiges singletrailparadies



eigentlich kann man stunden lang dort rauf+runter fahren...


----------



## thomlau (29. Januar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Halde Prosper Haniel in Bottrop/Oberhausen
> (Links Oberhausen rechte seite Bottrop)
> 
> 
> ...



Tolle Bilder hast Du da, Khujand!!
Was wieder mal beweist,daß es überall schön sein kann, wenn 
man sich vom Spirit begeistern lässt. 
.....und fahren geht sowieso immer!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Januar 2009)

DANKE thomlau 
 genau so ist es,-wie du es sagst...


----------



## Sabes (31. Januar 2009)

Mal wieder meins...



Nicolai UFO ST, M
Fox DHX 5.0
Rock Shox Boxxer Motopitkan Evo-Tuning
CaneCreek Double XC Flush Steuersatz
Hope Pro2, Mavic EX721
Formula The One
Shimano Saint Kurbel
E.Thirteen 38T Kettenblatt
E.Thirteen Lightguide
Crankbrothers 5050
Sram X.9 Schaltwerk
Sram X.O Shifter
Sram Hollowpin Kette
Sram 12-23 Kassette
E.Thriteen Ali Vorbau
Reverse flibar xxl Lenker
Ergon GE-1 Griffe
SDG I-Beam Stütze
SDG I-Fly Sattel
Syntace Klemme
Michelin C16 Reifen (1330g, für den Winter...)

18,78 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (31. Januar 2009)

Top UFO !


----------



## eLw00d (31. Januar 2009)

Schnittiges Teil!
Aber irgendwie schwerer als gedacht...


----------



## Sabes (31. Januar 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie schwerer als gedacht...



Also ohne die "Winterreifen" komm ich so auf 18,4 kg.

Pedale und Kurbel sind halt arg schwer aber ich will weder ne leichtere Kurbel noch Pedale. Die müssen bei mir ziemlich viel mitmachen...


----------



## eLw00d (31. Januar 2009)

Klar. Ich kenn mich mit den Gewichten nicht so aus.
Hab nur die ganzen Top-Komponente gesehen und irgendwie erwartet, dass es unter 18kg kommt.
Keine Bange, ich leg nicht viel Wert auf's Gewicht. 

Sieht toll aus und fährt sich bestimmt auch so.


----------



## haha (31. Januar 2009)

tolles gerät. einsparpotential hats eh kaum, titanfeder, kurbel, pedale, das wars aber auch schon. ob jetzt 18 kilo oder 18,4, wenns richtig ab geht merkt mans eh nicht..


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Januar 2009)

gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Januar 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie schwerer als gedacht...



der Satz den UFO-ST Fahrer wohl am meisten hören


----------



## eLw00d (31. Januar 2009)

Stimmt. ^^

Aber meins wiegt so um die 18kg und ich hab teilweise echt pruschige Anbauteile dran. 

btw: Heut mal das Ufo komprimiert:


----------



## nationrider (31. Januar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> der Satz den UFO-ST Fahrer wohl am meisten hören



könnte am rahmen liegen....


----------



## mikeymark (1. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein Ufo. 
Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig (es fehlt noch die Sattelschelle), und die Bremsleitungen sowie den Schaltzug muß ich noch kürzen. Die Reifen kommen wieder runter (sind viel zu breit) und weichen der Conti Rubber-Queen.



Die Part-Liste:
Fox Van-R mit 550`er Feder
Rock Shox Totem Coil 
Mavic EX-729 Felgen / Nope-Naben 
Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR 
Velo Freeridesattel 
NC17 Sattelstütze 
Hope Sattelklemme
FSA One.Five - The Big Fat Pig Steuersatz
Truvativ Holzfeller Vorbau 1.5" 
Truvativ Holzfeller Lenker
Truvativ Howitzer Innenlager
Truvativ Holzfeller Kurbel 
Truvativ Boxguide Team KeFü
Atomlab-GI Pedale
Avid Code Scheibenbremse 203 V+H
Sram X.9 Schaltung
Sram X.9 Schalthebel
Sram Kassette
Sram Kette
Spank Lock-On-Grips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (1. Februar 2009)

Sehr schick Mickey, der sattel ist nicht mein ding und die reifen schauen doch gut aus ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Februar 2009)

Naja, Muddy Mary 2,35" und Rubber Queen 2,4" sind beide 60mm breit, wobei die Rubber Queen sogar noch 2-3mm höher baut. Ich benutze sie beide in meinem Helius ST. MM auf Single Track (30mm) , RQ auf DeeMax UST (28mm). Viel breiter dürfte der Rubber Queen nicht mehr sein, Muddy Mary hat noch einen kleinen Ticken mehr Platz, wobei da die ausgeprägteren Schulterstollen ebenfalls schon sehr sehr nah an der Strebe vorbeihuschen.
Fazit: Wenn dir der Muddy Mary zu breit ist, wirst du mit der Rubber Queen definitiv nicht schmaler kommen.

Ansonsten: Schickes Bike 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## mikeymark (1. Februar 2009)

Die Muddy Marys die ich jetzt drauf habe sind 2.5 breit (66mm) und die Felge ist 39mm breit. Ich denke das die Rubber-Queen in 2.4 trotzdem etwas schmaler ausfallen wird. Die MM 2.5 sind übelst breit und passen gerade mal durch die Strebe oben. Wenn ich mir mal eine acht in die Felge fahren sollte, kann ich noch nicht mal mehr nach Hause rollen, da sich nichts mehr drehen würde. Und tragen fällt mal ganz weg, der Hobel wiegt gefühlte 35 Kg.


----------



## der Digge (1. Februar 2009)

gut geworden das Rad 

66mm ist echt hart, find die 60mm der Rubber Queen schon grenzwertig, mir kommt nix breiteres mehr als 2.5er Minion (55mm) an's UFO ... aber wenn man in jeder Hinsicht "sauber" fährt gehen die 2.4er Rubber Queen schon noch in Ordnung.


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Februar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Die Muddy Marys die ich jetzt drauf habe sind 2.5 breit (66mm) und die Felge ist 39mm breit. Ich denke das die Rubber-Queen in 2.4 trotzdem etwas schmaler ausfallen wird. Die MM 2.5 sind übelst breit und passen gerade mal durch die Strebe oben. Wenn ich mir mal eine acht in die Felge fahren sollte, kann ich noch nicht mal mehr nach Hause rollen, da sich nichts mehr drehen würde. Und tragen fällt mal ganz weg, der Hobel wiegt gefühlte 35 Kg.



Upps, da du von Muddy Mary FR gesprochen hast, bin ich stillschweigend irgendwie automatisch von den 2,35" ausgegangen. 2,5" ist da schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Da haste keine Probleme mehr mit Schleifen, wenn du auf 2,4er Rubber Queen wechselst.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## san_andreas (1. Februar 2009)

@mikeymark: sehr schön ! Nur der Sattel....


----------



## eLw00d (1. Februar 2009)

Hab auch 2,5er Marys drauf udn so schnell kommt auch nix anderes mehr ans Rad.
Versteh nicht wo die zu breit sein sollen.
Wenn man ne Acht im Rad hat, die so groß ist, dass man mit den 2,5ern an den Rahmen kommt, dann ist das doch eh irreparabel.
Also Laufrad kurz raus und schön mit der verbogenen Stelle auf den Boden schlagen. ^^


----------



## haha (1. Februar 2009)

die breite von den mm´s find ich ganz gut. nicht aber, dass die so hochbauen. grip ist auch super, aber man merkt bei fahren eindeutig einen unterschied zu flacheren reifen.. ist wie der unterschied beim auto mit normalen oder niederquerschnittsreifen.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (1. Februar 2009)

@elwood: Die Methode zum schnellen zentrieren hatte ich mir eigentlich schon patentieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (1. Februar 2009)

Meine Felge ist 39mm breit, und dann mit einem 2.5 MM drauf, das baut mehr als übelst breit. 
Da beim fahren durch Kurven das Laufrad auch Querkräften ausgesetzt ist und dabei auch Diagonal arbeitet, reichen die 2-3mm pro Seite an Reifenfreiheit meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz aus. Werde Morgen mal versuchen ein Foto hinzubekommen, wo man sehen kann wie knapp das alles ist. Da reicht schon ein leichter Schlag in der Felge (auch wenn auf der Internet Seite von Mavic die Felgen als "nahezu Unzerstörbar" angepriesen werden), und nix geht mehr. Deshalb kommen andere Reifen drauf. 
War ja erst am überlegen, ob ich Big-Betty nehmen soll. Ich bin noch nie was anderes gefahren als Schwalbe Reifen.

Ja, ich weiß, der Sattel. Aber der ist Sau bequem, und verdammt gut gepolstert.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2009)

@Sabes  klasse  bike  
ich kann auch machen was ich will ,- aber unter  18kg. komme ich nicht. 

he he...  eLw00d 
aber voll weggetaucht. 

@ nationrider 
u. das is guut soo...

@mikeymark
richtich 
richtich  geiles U-ST ! ! !   
bis auf den sattel,-sorry... gibt leichtere, schönere bequwemere. 
WTB´s zb. 

@bike-it-easy 
 Seltsam nicht wahr,- der trend geht zu schmaleren .
reifen.


bzgl.reifen:
 ich fahre die 2,4er Rubber Queen u. kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie seitlich schleifen werden/können.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

SDG Bel Air würde farblich sogar super passen.
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/images/sdgbelairrlsattelcromo_b.jpg


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Februar 2009)

wahrlich schönes ufo!!!


----------



## mikeymark (3. Februar 2009)

@KHUJAND
Ja, hast recht! Aber Bitte nicht der Rot/Schwarze, oder?
Ich bestell mir vielleicht den ganz schwarzen.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> Ja, hast recht! Aber Bitte nicht der Rot/Schwarze, oder?
> Ich bestell mir vielleicht den ganz schwarzen.




 JA BITTE BITTE mach das ....
 so einen VELO sattel findet man auf jedem baumarktbike.

der gehört wirklich nicht an so ein schönes bike.
u. für schlappe 49 euro haste einen TOP sattel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (3. Februar 2009)

oder du legst noch 16 euro drauf und hast nen oberschicken slr vom khujand..


----------



## tokessa (3. Februar 2009)

Hätt ich auch vorgeschlagen


----------



## der Digge (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin da eher für:







(schwarz natürlich)

für 29,-


----------



## mikeymark (3. Februar 2009)

49,- geht wohl in Ordnung. 

Eigentlich könnte ich ja Sattel/Sattelstütze/Sattelklemme weglassen weil ich ja eh nicht sitze, und mir einen Blinstopfen aufs Rohr setzen. So wie bei manchen an der Anhängerkupplung (Tennisball oder einen Kasperlekopf). 
Da spar ich sogar gut Gewicht.

p.s. Das sollte ein Witz sein.


----------



## mikeymark (3. Februar 2009)

@ der digge
Öha, der obere sieht auch echt schick aus!


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Hätt ich auch vorgeschlagen



der is unfahrbar...  (hart)


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher für:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WO ???


----------



## der Digge (3. Februar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @ der digge
> Öha, der obere sieht auch echt schick aus!



Preis/Leistung stimmt auf jeden fall und ist super bequem, will nix anderes mehr 



KHUJAND schrieb:


> WO ???



cnc-bike.de und bei chainreaction für 25,-


----------



## haha (3. Februar 2009)

ah gähh, so unbequem is der auch nicht.. mich würde eher dran stören dass er nicht so robust ist, aber ehrlich artur, ich bin schon seit gestern am überlegen ob ich ihn nicht nehme..


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ah gähh, so unbequem is der auch nicht.. mich würde eher dran stören dass er nicht so robust ist, aber ehrlich artur, ich bin schon seit gestern am überlegen ob ich ihn nicht nehme..



nimm ihn bitte nicht.... der ist sau schlecht. :kotz:



(bei dir muss ich ja nen "preisrabatt" mit einfügen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (3. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> der is unfahrbar...  (hart)



Kann nicht sein artur ich fahre den schon ewig der ist top.


----------



## der Digge (3. Februar 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein artur ich fahre den schon ewig der ist top.



so fifty-fifty, hatte den am CC-Rad, dadurch das der so dünn ist gibt der insich ganz gut nach, aber um das Rad in die Kurve zu drücken etc. muss man schon ziemlich schmerzfrei sein. Besser is da der den der MirSch hat (SLR T1) aber an das  "Sofa-Sitzgefühl" der WTB Sättel kommen die eh alle nich ran


----------



## c0rNy (3. Februar 2009)

für die nächste saison fertiggestellt:


----------



## Omegar (3. Februar 2009)

sieht sehr schick aus mit der 888...

Sattelprobleme: Ich werd mir warscheinlich nen SQ-Lab 612 zulegen... damit müsste es besser gehen als mit meinem Flite.


----------



## mikeymark (3. Februar 2009)

Sieht sehr geil aus mit dem weißen Heck und 888.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

c0rNy du hast "move it" 
über eine heilge NICOLAI schweissnaht geklebt.   

generell zu viele sticker wie ich finde...
es könnte soo clean + geil aussehen mit dieser farbgebung.  

w a s wiegt dein bike ?


----------



## softbiker (3. Februar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> sieht sehr schick aus mit der 888...
> 
> Sattelprobleme: Ich werd mir warscheinlich nen SQ-Lab 612 zulegen... damit müsste es besser gehen als mit meinem Flite.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe erst den 610er gefahren und jetzt den 612er. Der Sattel ist ne Wucht. 

Endlich schlafen die Klöten nicht mehr ein.


----------



## softbiker (3. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> c0rNy du hast "move it"
> über eine heilge NICOLAI schweissnaht geklebt.
> 
> generell zu viele sticker wie ich finde...
> ...



Ich finde ein Nicolai an dem kein Nicolai-Aufkleber ist, das macht man nicht.

Oder fährt von euc jemand ein Benz ohne Stern.


----------



## fabs8 (3. Februar 2009)

Schließ mich KHUJAND an. Clean würds besser kommen.
Ansonst sehr schickes Fluggerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde ein Nicolai an dem kein Nicolai-Aufkleber ist, das macht man nicht.
> 
> Oder fährt von euc jemand ein Benz ohne Stern.



lol... um die -N- aufkleber gehts ja nicht.  

ich finde die SQ-Lab´s eigentlich ziemlich hässlich.  
hat jemand fotos ?


----------



## tokessa (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse aufkleber.


----------



## softbiker (3. Februar 2009)

Guckst du Sattelfodo vom 612er


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

^^DANKE^^
woow schönes helius. 

(deinz?)


----------



## softbiker (3. Februar 2009)

Ja  meinz 

Die Fiatteilchen sind auch schon weg (Spankfelgen) hab ich nu schwarze Alexrims Supra D draujeschraubt.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Februar 2009)

An sich sehr schön, das UFO. Aber Aukleber ab, bitte und gleichfarbige Züge. Und Bremsschläuche kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (3. Februar 2009)

@Softbiker: MAchst du auch noch den Vorbau weg, jetzt wo die Felgen schwarz sind?


Hier fahren doch viele 2 Kettenblaetter, oder? Mit was fuer Schalthebeln denn? Ich wollt bei mir auch mal von 3 auf 2 reduzieren, XT Umwerfer, mein Haendler hat fuer 2-fach die X.9 / X.0 ESP Trigger... grundsaetzlich sind die ja zu Shimano kompatibel, korrekt? In der Artikelbeschreibung steht explizit noch "2-fach fuer Hammerschmidt", die sollten aber trotzdem ganz normal kompatibel sein, oder?


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Februar 2009)

c0rNy schrieb:


> für die nächste saison fertiggestellt:



ist das pastell-blau?


----------



## softbiker (3. Februar 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> @Softbiker: MAchst du auch noch den Vorbau weg, jetzt wo die Felgen schwarz sind?



Jupp da kommt dann noch ein schwarzer Syntace Superforce drauf. Wenn ich denn mal nen günstigen finde. 90 Ecken bin ich nämlich nicht bereit für sowas hinzulegen


----------



## c0rNy (3. Februar 2009)

@kroiterfee laut Nicolai ist das psycho Türkis glanz
@khujand wiegt ca 19 Kilo das Ding
um die Aufkleber und die Bremsleitung wird sich noch gekümmert


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Februar 2009)

... möchte nicht zufällig jemand einen UFO St Rahmen in L verkaufen ?

Gruss Karsten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2009)

schick mir doch bitte mal eine PN, mit einem Angebot für meinen. 
Frisch gepulvert und wie neu


----------



## schmiddio (3. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Jupp da kommt dann noch ein schwarzer Syntace Superforce drauf. Wenn ich denn mal nen gÃ¼nstigen finde. 90 Ecken bin ich nÃ¤mlich nicht bereit fÃ¼r sowas hinzulegen



hey,
durch zufall entdeckt....bei hibike bekommste den superforce fÃ¼r 70â¬
http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=3df5f5ac856499ad2b8eb07c3a6758f9


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Februar 2009)

danke mann! ich suche gerade das teil!  dann verschwindet das vro-gedöns an meinem bike.


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> schick mir doch bitte mal eine PN, mit einem Angebot für meinen.
> Frisch gepulvert und wie neu



Willst du deine Karre verkaufen, oder schaust du nur was man dafür bekommen kann?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2009)

och, wenn der Preis mal stimmt könnte ich mir schon noch den ein oder anderen Rahmen vorstellen 

alles kann, nichts muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (3. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> alles kann, nichts muss



mit diesem alten swingerclub-motto fährt man doch immer gut


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## softbiker (4. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> hey,
> durch zufall entdeckt....bei hibike bekommste den superforce für 70
> http://www1.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=3df5f5ac856499ad2b8eb07c3a6758f9



Danke aber ich bräuchte die 85 Earnie teure 31.8 Version.


----------



## thomlau (4. Februar 2009)

So, heute morgen mein ST bei Nicolai bzw.http://www.simonbikes.de
geordert. Jetzt muß ich nur noch die Farbe festlegen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Februar 2009)

Glückwunsch 

nimm weiß


----------



## schmiddio (4. Februar 2009)

Gratuliere,
weiß is out...nimm schwarz


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Februar 2009)

eloxiert !
und du wirst es nie bereuen !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Gratuliere,
> weiß is out...nimm schwarz


----------



## eLw00d (4. Februar 2009)

Schwarz am Hinterbau und vorne... hmm.... Bordeauxviolett!

gelbgrün oder eines der schönen Blautöne käme bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.
Der Rest fährt zu oft rum oder sieht mies aus. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Ich wiederhole es ungern, aber nano-schwarz ist der Maßstab.


----------



## eLw00d (4. Februar 2009)

Hier gibt´s schon ein wunderschönes schwarzes Ufo, also aufhören damit!
Will was neues sehen. ^^


----------



## schmiddio (4. Februar 2009)

matt (schwarz)olive sowie kobaltblau fände ich echt chick allerdings mit gleichfarbigen hinterbau...ein glück das ich meine farbwahl schon getroffen habe...


----------



## eLw00d (4. Februar 2009)

Ui, du hast ja auch ein sau geiles Ufo. Schon hier gepostet?
Wenn nicht, dann mal los.
Hast Recht, da sieht der gleichfarbige Hinterbau garnicht mal so übel aus.


----------



## schmiddio (4. Februar 2009)

vor gut 10 seiten wurde es von nem fremden gepostet!!!Warum ach immer???habe es selber schon länger net gepstostet da ich keine wirklick schönen bilder habe...


----------



## eLw00d (4. Februar 2009)

Schwarze Schrift, Schwarze Totem, grüner Rahmen -> Schön 
Würd ich auch nehmen.

Bild ist doch prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (4. Februar 2009)

dat bild hat mittlerweile schon en bart....


----------



## der-gute (4. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> vor gut 10 seiten wurde es von nem fremden gepostet!!!Warum ach immer???habe es selber schon länger net gepstostet da ich keine wirklick schönen bilder habe...



was wiegt so ein Ufo??


----------



## eLw00d (4. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> dat bild hat mittlerweile schon en bart....



Solange man den nicht sieht ist´s doch egal.

Welcher grünton ist das?

Hab auch schon überlegt mir schwarze Aufkleber zu bestellen... hmm.
Mach ich vielleicht wenn die Lyrik draußen ist.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Immer wieder super, das Bike vom Schmiddio !


----------



## publicenemy (4. Februar 2009)

Ein echt feines Ufo . eines der einzigen was ich gern fahren würde . perfekter aufbau schöne parts ! top arbeitsgerät


----------



## thomlau (4. Februar 2009)

Danke für die konstruktiven Vorschläge!!
Ich tendiere zu blauem(Mittelblau?) Hauptrahmen mit schwarz eloxiertem Hinterbau oder weißem Rahmen mit ebenfalls schwarz eloxiertem Hinterbau.
Meine Tochter meint weiß, oliv oder schwarz wäre perfekt und mein Junior weiß und blau.
Schau`n mer mal!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2009)

Frag deine Kids morgen noch mal, dann meinen sie grün, gelb oder pink.


----------



## thomlau (4. Februar 2009)

Kann ich machen! Weiß aber, daß meine Kleinen morgen das gleiche sagen.
Lena steht auf schwarz,oliv und weiß. Die wollte auf jeden FAll ein schwarzes MTB, 
Luca findet weiß und schwarz auch geil , ist aber der Meinung, daß das fast jeder fährt. Da kann er sich mit einschließen, denn sein Bike ist zu 95% weiß.
Sein BMX ist blau.

Wie heißt es so schön: " Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!"
Aber bei sowas quält man sich doch gerne!!!!


----------



## rotzifotzi (5. Februar 2009)

thomlau schrieb:


> Lena steht auf schwarz,oliv und weiß. Die wollte auf jeden FAll ein schwarzes MTB,
> Luca findet weiß und schwarz auch geil , ist aber der Meinung, daß das fast jeder fährt. Da kann er sich mit einschließen, denn sein Bike ist zu 95% weiß.




und was sagt Torben und Anna-Mareike dazu?


----------



## schmiddio (5. Februar 2009)

@all
fettes DankeSchön für euren zuspruch,bin auch immer wieder hin und weg....love

@der-gute
also wenn du relativ leichte parts verbaut landerste bei guten 18kg. die Rahmen sind recht schewer aber dafür ach echt stabil....

@eLwOOd
das is en grün metallic names "Kryptonight Green" die Beschichtung funkelt richtig in der Sonne...grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> vor gut 10 seiten wurde es von nem fremden gepostet!!!Warum ach immer???habe es selber schon länger net gepstostet da ich keine wirklick schönen bilder habe...




Jeah kryptonite-grün. Darauf könnte mir immer einer abgehen. Die Farbe gibts leider nimmer bei nicolai. War Sie doch mit das schönste was es an Farben gab. Fehlt nur der rote fr2350 Laufradsatz.

Also wenn du dass Ding mal weitervererben willst. Ich würds mit ins Bett nehmen. 

Echt wunderschön

@thomlau
warum wollt ihr immer nen schwarzen Hinterbau. Ich find dass sieht voll kacke aus.
Ich finde entweder Lichtblau mit zinkgelbem Hinterbau und roten extralove-parts oder Schokobraun mit goldenen extralove-parts schön.
Alle wollen nur schwarz oder weiss. Reicht doch das die meisten Anbauteile alle schwarz sind


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2009)

ich persönlich würde einen rahmen farblich auch nicht "unterbrechen"


----------



## fabs8 (5. Februar 2009)

Das Grüne.. das Grüne... Alterrr....  he he...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Das Grüne.. das Grüne... Alterrr....  he he...



jeh jeh ha ha... 

made by schmiddio u. KHUJAND


----------



## schmiddio (5. Februar 2009)

Hab mal meine Parts gelistet...

Nicolai Ufo ST L mit Maxle Steckachse
RS Totem Coil 1.5
Reset 150
Fox DHX 5 550er Federrate
Truvativ DH Riser
Truvativ Howitzer XR Innenlager
Truvativ Oct Kurbeln
E13 LG1 Kefü
E13 GiderRing 38er KB
Thomson X4 Vorbau
Thomson Elite 330mm Sattelstütze
Hope Sattelklemme
Hope GripDoctors
Avid Code 203mm VR & HR
LRS DT Swiss Fr440 Naben, FR6.1d Felgen , DT Competition Speichen
Ergon Griffe 
XTR Kette
Shimano XT 12-34 Kassette
X9 Trigger & mid Cage X9 Schltwerk
Selle SLR XP
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 FR Falt GG/TP
Schwalbe AV13 Schlauche
NC17 Sudpin III Pedale

Macht Gesamt 18.55kg

Der Aufbau mit Arthur hat echt feetz gemacht daumen
Es is immer gut en wissenden Schraubär bei der Seite zu haben....


----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Also da es Größe L -> du weist ja ich würde es mit ins Bett nehmen


----------



## fabs8 (5. Februar 2009)

ja so ein Schraubär würd mir hier noch fehlen 
Ihr wohnt alle zuweit weg. Umzug ist angesagt


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Februar 2009)

oder schrauben lernen


----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> ja so ein Schraubär würd mir hier noch fehlen
> Ihr wohnt alle zuweit weg. Umzug ist angesagt



Ich würd nicht wegziehen von hier. Arbeite zwar nur in München aber "god bless bavaria"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (5. Februar 2009)

Um gottes willen wegziehen würd für mich nie in Frage kommen! 
Es sollte hier her gezogen werden 

Selberschrauben wird geübt geübt und durchgeführt da mir eh nix anderes übrig bleibt. Hab einen Spezl hier in München mit eigenem Laden aber da darf ich auch nicht immer ran  Geschäft halt. Daher wird in meinem neuen Keller grad fleißig an einer Werkstatt gearbeitet.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2009)

*hust*  
wissender Schraubär...




@schmiddio 
u. lüg mal nicht,-dein bike ist z.Z. derart auseinander geschraubt,-dat gibbet garnich. 

das wort "MÜNCHEN"  würden wir aus ehrfurcht nie u.nimma in den mund nehmen.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. Februar 2009)

... höchstens 1860 kann man mal erwähnen !


----------



## fabs8 (5. Februar 2009)

Du sollst ja auch nicht an München lecken sonder herziehen...
Schööön die Berge ums Eck... schöne (große) Stadt und massig Freaks 

Und... 1860  (aber leider... ach ohne Worte)


----------



## schmiddio (5. Februar 2009)

@KHUJAND
man wird ja immer vertrauter mit der Materie.Macht auch echt Laune sein Bike zuzerlegen alles zureinigen und wieder zumontieren.Wer hat schon groß lust das während der Saison zu machen????

Ausserden kann man in diesem Atemzug alle Komponenten genau unter die Lupe nehmen und auf defekte überprüfen...
Mir is z.B augefallen das meine Codes VR sowie HR en defekt aufweisen...also einschicken und ohne Stess und Hektik ins Bikejahr 2k9 starten...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch nicht an München lecken sonder herziehen...
> Schööön die Berge ums Eck... schöne (große) Stadt und massig Freaks
> 
> Und... 1860  (aber leider... ach ohne Worte)



letzte mal "off-topic" ok...

was haben die 60´ziger eigentlich zu hause gegen RWO gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Februar 2009)

1860 ? Was oder wer ist das ?


----------



## softbiker (5. Februar 2009)

Nicht das ich jetzt Fußballfreund oder sowas bin aber schau mal in den 2.BL-Keller ich glaub da ist 1860 zu finden 

Den Fans muss man allerdings schon mal was zugestehen. Wer seinem Verein bei mißerabler Dauerleistung immer die Stange hält, der hat vom realen Leben noch nicht viel mitbekommen 

Aber ich sag ja immer: Man darf den Leuten die Illusion nicht nehmen sonst fehlt ihnen der Mut zum leben


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> 1860 ? Was oder wer ist das ?




is klaa...
das du auf der "sicheren seite" bist.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> @eLwOOd
> das is en grün metallic names "Kryptonight Green" die Beschichtung funkelt richtig in der Sonne...grins



Achso, ja hat mein Ufo ja auch. Geilste Farbe wo gibt!

Sieht bei dir auf den Bildern nur nicht so aus wie bei mir, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## CaLgOn (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Ufo sollte auch Kryptonight Green werden, aber das Angebot für den roten Rahmen war einfach zu gut  Naja jetzt ist es zu spät, die Farbe gibt es ja nicht mehr


----------



## Wheelsiderider (5. Februar 2009)

Verkaufe Krypto Grünen Ufo ST Rahmen am Ende der Saison


----------



## schmiddio (5. Februar 2009)

der war gut...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2009)

"FRÜHLINGSEINLÄUTUNG" (06.02.09)

u. ein gemütliches beisammensein bei geschmierten brötchen u. reichlich bier.
HEUTE ab 18:30h.  bei mir in der werkstatt. 
(unteranderem wird auch ein wenig geschraubt u.über div. user gelästert)

es haben sich angemeldet.

*  JOHN-DOE 
*  2Pac 
*  ganesh 
*  Meister-Dieter 
*  MirSch 
*  petete2000 
*  schmiddio 
*  tokessa   
* u. ich.


----------



## tokessa (6. Februar 2009)

Den ersten trinken wir auf den daniel den alten sack


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Den ersten trinken wir auf den daniel den alten sack



u. den zweiten auf sein knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "FRÜHLINGSEINLÄUTUNG" (06.02.09)
> 
> u. ein gemütliches beisammensein bei geschmierten brötchen u. reichlich bier.
> HEUTE ab 18:30h.  bei mir in der werkstatt.
> ...



Na toll ! Und ich ? Wieder nicht eingeladen.....


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na toll ! Und ich ? Wieder nicht eingeladen.....



ICE oder doch ein direcktflug München/Düsseldorf ?  

ausserdem feiern wir noch ein wenig geburtstach vom JOHNNY !


----------



## fabs8 (6. Februar 2009)

@san_andreas: Wir zwei sind wieder die Idioten die es nur lesen können und nicht spontan an der Tür klopfen!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ICE oder doch ein direcktflug München/Düsseldorf ?



Ach, ich glaub, mit dem Fabs zusammen würden wir lieber ein anständiges Loch in den Asphalt brennen !
Aber naja, wenn man nicht eingeladen ist, soll man sich ja nicht aufdrängen...


----------



## schmiddio (6. Februar 2009)

und nach dem zweiten fangen wir einfach wieder von vorne an
ich liebe endlos schleifen

hey JHONNY beste elektonische glückwünsche zum geburtstag

http://www.nameless-projekt.de/include/downs/Editor_files/image/geburtstag.jpg

so lange das ne sooo endet,is alles im grünen bereich

http://data.lustich.de/bilder/l/400-besoffen-auf-klo.jpg

oder sooo

http://www.suffkopp.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/voll-besoffen-1.jpg


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Februar 2009)

schmiddio schrieb:


> und nach dem zweiten fangen wir einfach wieder von vorne an
> ich liebe endlos schleifen
> 
> hey JHONNY beste elektonische glückwünsche zum geburtstag
> ...



nur
schade das wir nicht bei mir im garten feiern können.


----------



## fabs8 (6. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hört auf übers feiern zu reden... ist ja als nicht eingeladener kaum auszuhalten....


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2009)

He he he, auch von mir alles Gute zum Burzeltach von Johny 

Wann soll ich bei euch sein 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## haha (6. Februar 2009)

ois guade auch aus nidabayan..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2009)

Von hier auch: *ALLES GUTE !*


----------



## fabs8 (6. Februar 2009)

Auch von mir ois Guade!


----------



## fabs8 (6. Februar 2009)




----------



## haha (6. Februar 2009)

seit wann ist mein helius bitte ne untertasse, bzw. was sucht es hier?  ich glaub da is irgendwas schiefegelaufen..


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Februar 2009)

auch von mir alles gute!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2009)

HEY danke euch  

es ging ganz gesittet zu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (7. Februar 2009)

Habe mir von Hope eine Sattelklemme bestellt,........mittlerweile zum dritten mal.
Jetzt meine Frage, was hat das Nicolai Ufo-st für einen Sattelklemmendurchmesser? Bestellt hatte ich das letzte mal 34,9. Und der passt auch von vorne bis hinten nicht. Auch wenn man ihn leicht auseinander biegt, fettet, und dann mit einem Gummihammer nachhilt, bringt es nichts.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> HEY danke euch
> 
> es ging ganz gesittet zu:



 ich grad fast vom stuhl gekippt vor lachen... herrlich!


----------



## haha (7. Februar 2009)

der specialized mensch schaut den nicolaiern aber etwas überlegen aus.. finde ich.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Februar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Habe mir von Hope eine Sattelklemme bestellt,........mittlerweile zum dritten mal.
> Jetzt meine Frage, was hat das Nicolai Ufo-st für einen Sattelklemmendurchmesser? Bestellt hatte ich das letzte mal 34,9. Und der passt auch von vorne bis hinten nicht. Auch wenn man ihn leicht auseinander biegt, fettet, und dann mit einem Gummihammer nachhilt, bringt es nichts.




muss passen, passt ja hier auch


----------



## der Digge (7. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> muss passen, passt ja hier auch



eben, bei mir auch (jetzt nicht Hope aber 34.9) die werden da doch nichts geändert haben


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nur
> schade das wir nicht bei mir im garten feiern können.



falls ihr noch ne Band für Eure Party braucht mache ich mal Werbung für meinen Bruder 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6mTJODYbjc

Cyborg Arm habe ich gebaut


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> der specialized mensch schaut den nicolaiern aber etwas überlegen aus.. finde ich.



ja Meister-Dieter hat zu specialized gewechselt...


----------



## guru39 (7. Februar 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Habe mir von Hope eine Sattelklemme bestellt,........mittlerweile zum dritten mal.
> Jetzt meine Frage, was hat das Nicolai Ufo-st für einen Sattelklemmendurchmesser? Bestellt hatte ich das letzte mal 34,9. Und der passt auch von vorne bis hinten nicht. Auch wenn man ihn leicht auseinander biegt, fettet, und dann mit einem Gummihammer nachhilt, bringt es nichts.



34.9mm sollte schon stimmen, hau halt fester drauf 


Hilfreiche Infos, von Falco 



> *1.) FMXTB, BMXTB, 2MXTB, UFO DS, UFO ST und Helius ST:
> 
> *Alle ab *18.10.08* produzierten Rahmen dieser Modelle sind für den
> Sattelstützendurchmesser *30,9* mm gebaut. Lagerrahmen oder Rahmen, die
> ...



Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2009)

sorry letzte mal OT für dieses thema. 





ganesh->MirSch->JONH-DOE->tokessa->Meister-Dieter->2Pac

(pic byKHUJAND) 

PS: schmiddio sass ganz aussen,- den habe ich leider nicht mehr aufs bild bekommen. (sorry)!


----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finde hier sollten die Mod´s die Bilder überprüfen bevor man Sie veröfftenlichen darf. 

Da gehört ja fast alles zensiert 

Das Bild annimiert zum saufen, zum rauchen, hat sexistische Züge im Hintergrund und bei der Glückstasse von little Johnny würde sich so mancher historischer Modellbaufreund freuen wenn er dass auf seine Kiste malen dürfte.

Aber ansonsten richtig nette Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

Der tokessa gefällt mir am besten, mit seinem Kann-mich-mal-jemand-hier-rausholen-und-wenns-geht-bitte-schnell-Blick !


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde hier sollten die Mod´s die Bilder überprüfen bevor man Sie veröfftenlichen darf.
> 
> Da gehört ja fast alles zensiert
> 
> ...



"Glückstasse"


----------



## fabs8 (9. Februar 2009)

Wegen Tokessa`s Blick dachte ich mir das gleiche 
Echt geil


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich hinter dem Vorhang ganz rechts im Hintergrund ?


----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich hinter dem Vorhang ganz rechts im Hintergrund ?



Ich vermute mal da hat dann dass Gemeinschaftsduschen stattgefunden 
Schaut aus wie´n Badevorhang ausn 70igern

@kuhjand

Ja Glückstasse. Ich vermute doch mal das auf dem Becherlein ein Kleeblatt ist oder ??


----------



## der Digge (9. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> @kuhjand
> 
> Ja Glückstasse. Ich vermute doch mal das auf dem Becherlein ein Kleeblatt ist oder ??


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal da hat dann dass Gemeinschaftsduschen stattgefunden
> Schaut aus wie´n Badevorhang ausn 70igern
> 
> @kuhjand
> ...



"ohhh gott"  
 ich bin echt in einem MTB forum... alle keinen plan vom fussball.

kennst du ROT-WEISS OBERHAUSEN ? 


hinterm vorhang ist ein offenes schuhregal.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2009)

sorry doppelpost.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


>



  

schade David
du hast echt gefehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (9. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "ohhh gott"
> ich bin echt in einem MTB forum... alle keinen plan vom fussball.
> 
> kennst du ROT-WEISS OBERHAUSEN ?
> ...



Jetzt wo du´s sagst. Mann, warum bin ich da nicht gleich drauf gekommen. 
Bitte verzeih meine Unwissenheit. Aber das fällt in meine Bildungslücke. Und die is groß


----------



## tokessa (9. Februar 2009)

Das war bestimmt der moment als der daniel mir die letzte kippe weggeraucht hat


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2009)

Du hast doch zwei da liegen, lassen und ich habe vom ganesh 2 gedampft (als Nichtraucher)


----------



## Omegar (9. Februar 2009)

UFO = Untertasse = Fahrrad = Informationen = . . . 

Und nicht Partytreffen am WE


----------



## tokessa (10. Februar 2009)

Spaßbremse ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

neider ohne Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> UFO = Untertasse = Fahrrad = Informationen = . . .
> 
> Und nicht Partytreffen am WE



Omegar
 die nächste seite wird besser... versprochen !


----------



## der Digge (10. Februar 2009)

spätestens wenn der Daniel die Bilder vom WE fertig hat, geht's hier wieder mit Fahrrädern weiter  und hätte er nich am gleichen Tag Geburtstag wie mein Onkel hätte ich wohl mit'm giro die Party geentert


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

vielleicht ist das ja nächstes Jahr nicht so   dann kommt ihr auch


----------



## fabs8 (10. Februar 2009)

aus dem Porn-fred:


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

aha, das hier ist aber der Untertassen Thread


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2009)

Sind nicht alle Nicolais irgendwie im Herzen UFOs ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

nix da hier herrscht Ordnung


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Februar 2009)

ist aber ein würdiger Nachfolger !


----------



## fabs8 (10. Februar 2009)

tz..tz....


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Februar 2009)

Schön mal  ein ufo-st von hinten zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (10. Februar 2009)

Ist es so genehm der Herr?


----------



## BOSTAD (10. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Schön mal  ein ufo-st von hinten zu sehen...



Schönes Bike, gibts das auch ohne Keilabsatz


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

nice popo...


----------



## softbiker (10. Februar 2009)

schaut man sich die Baskenschuhe an, und liest man das nature-Schild brauch man sich nicht wundern


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Februar 2009)

ohja... so ein popo liegt jede nacht neben mir im bett


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## der Digge (10. Februar 2009)




----------



## eLw00d (10. Februar 2009)

Warum wirkt das Bild so unreal? Photoshop?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2009)

1.8 Blende, Gegenlicht, externer Blitz, Bild ist out of Box ins Webformat komprimiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Februar 2009)

Nettes Bild.
@John-Doe: Mach mal einen schöneren Zero-Talent-Schriftzug.


----------



## Omegar (12. Februar 2009)

Bald wird alles besser... ihr werdets sehen...

PS.: Ich bin am Basteln!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Februar 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nettes Bild.
> @John-Doe: Mach mal einen schöneren Zero-Talent-Schriftzug.



ich finde den schön, darum ist der ja so  zero-talent eben.

aber kann ja sein das ich die URL zero-taste bald auch brauche


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (13. Februar 2009)

_*



*_


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (13. Februar 2009)

[so jetzt habe ich es auch hier rein geschafft,,,_*



*_[/quote]


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Februar 2009)

schulzzzzzzz schrieb:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *_



ganz schön niedlich die kinder vom ufo-st.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schulzzzzzzz (13. Februar 2009)

ich finde sie auch super !!!!!!!!


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2009)

Wie fast alle Kinder heute bisserl übergewichtig !
Gefällt mir aber gut !


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Februar 2009)

back in black, gefällt!


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (13. Februar 2009)

danke danke ,,,


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Februar 2009)

Was hast Du denn mit der Gabel im DS vor ?
so sieht das UFO aus wie ein Chopper ! Fährt sich auch bestimmt so !
Finde es aber voll gut, bis auf die Gabel !

Sehe auch gerade das du hinten nur mit minimalem Federweg fährst !!!

Ich würde das alles nochmal überdenken, vorallem weil die Garantie auch noch weg ist mit der Gabel !!!


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (14. Februar 2009)

ne kann kann ich nicht bestätigen ,,einfach super das fahrgefühl ,,mfg


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Ich will mich ja auch mit Dir nicht streiten ! 
Aber hinten 85mm Federweg fahren und vorne 160mm macht für mich keinen Sinn, vor allem auch noch, weils so noch gegen die Garantie Bestimmungen ist.
Oder hast Du auch nen längeren Dämfer hinten verbaut ?
Kann ich auf dem Foto leider nicht erkennen.
Was dann noch sehr schädlich für Deine Gussets wäre.

Aber wenns Dir gefällt dann ist das in Ordnung !

Wenns mein Ufo wäre würde ichs anders behandeln

FORK INFO: 
Min: 470 mm / Max: 520 mm / Ref.: 520 mm

Rear shock / Dämpfer hinten    200 mm 

Dämpferaufnahme an der Schwinge 
- oben   85mm Federweg 
- mitte  100mm Federweg
- unten 115mm Federweg


----------



## LaiNico (14. Februar 2009)

sonst stößt aber doch das hr an den sattel


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Orange County Ufo


----------



## eLw00d (14. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja auch mit Dir nicht streiten !
> Aber hinten 85mm Federweg fahren und vorne 160mm macht für mich keinen Sinn,




Bin am Hardtail 160mm / 0 mm gefahren 

Geht alles, und manchmal sogar sehr gut. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ne Pike im Ufo und da kann ich dank U-turn ein bischen was an Federweg verstellen !
und mehr wie 125mm sind einfach komisch im Ufo, weil der Lenkwinkel nicht mehr stimmt.
hinten muss man da natürlich auch auf 115mm gehen !

Aus dem DS wird kein Freeride Bike, da kannst Du machen, was Du willst !

Aber warum auch ? So wie es ist isses sauschnell auch auf Single Trails !

Das ist meine Erfahrung mit dem DS
kann natürlich sein, das das bei jemand anderem wieder anders ist ?


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (14. Februar 2009)

der stößt nicht gegen den sattel!!!!!der dämpfer hat nur 190 mm ,,


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2009)

dann dürftest Du im Moment hinten sogar nur 75mm Federweg haben, weil der 190er dämpfer nur 50mm Hub hat !


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2009)

@Kuwa,
lass ihn doch, es ist doch sein Bike 

@schulzzzzzzz,
sehr geiles DS, aber das mit der Garantie ist schon richtig!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (14. Februar 2009)

ich habe den frame gebraucht gekauft ,,ist nicht alt ..aber der nette her im markt hat mir leider keine rechnung mitgeschickt ,,wollte er zwar machen aber nichts bekommen ,, ,,,leider keine garantie ,,,,,derdämpfer ist perfekt ,,ich fahre es super gern ,,leider habe ich nicht so den plan von gabeln bzw sie zu traveln ,,aber muss auch nicht sein ,,ist super so finde ich ,,aber vielleicht kommt das noch wenn ich jemanden finde ,,vielleicht habt ihr ja eine idee ,,die gabel ist neu ,ich werde mal die fox leute fragen ,,mfg


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ja nix gegen schulz  !
Ich möchte nur nicht das er sich was am Bike kaputt macht !

Aber erstmal den Dämpfer hinten in der tiefsten Postion einhängen, dann hast Du hinten schon mal mehr Federweg, dürften dann mit dem Dämpfer 10cm sein !

Gabel traveln, wäre natürlich cool, dann hast Du ein unikat, ich weiss aber nicht, ob und wie das funktioniert ?


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Februar 2009)

Netzfunde


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (16. Februar 2009)

ok ,,hab ich mal gemacht ist fast genau so,,,brauche aber dringend eine weiche feder fürn dämpfer weil meiner so sau hart ist,,700 mal 2,3 ist viel zu hart für einen 80 kilo mann ,,mfg


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Netzfunde



sehr geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Untertassen,

ich warte auf meinen St Rahmen und zermartere mir mein Hirn, welche Gabel ich einbauen soll. Fakt ist, es gibt `ne 1.5" !
Entweder 66 SL 1 ATA oder Totem, wobei die 66 ein noch in Italien gebautes 
2007er Modell ohne QR20 Achse wäre. Gabel ist natürlich neu!

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr denn so ??

Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (18. Februar 2009)

also ich habe noch eine neue 66 ata rc3 von09 ,,wenn du interresse hat kannst die ja melden,,sie ist nie gefahren ,,ich hatte auch mal eine totem ,,fand sie auch super toll aber die federt nur richtig gut wenn echt sau fix bist ,,sie hat aufjeden fall nicht so ein tolles ansprechverhalte wie die 66ata von 09 die feder wie nie dc zb 888 ,,würde dir sie empfehlen ,,,oder eine 36 talas,,,oder 40 ,,


----------



## der Digge (18. Februar 2009)

thomlau schrieb:


> Hallo Untertassen,
> 
> ich warte auf meinen St Rahmen und zermartere mir mein Hirn, welche Gabel ich einbauen soll. Fakt ist, es gibt `ne 1.5" !
> Entweder 66 SL 1 ATA oder Totem, wobei die 66 ein noch in Italien gebautes
> ...



ne 66 ohne Steckachse aber 1.5" -wtf-


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (18. Februar 2009)

achso ,,ne habe ich vercheckt sorry


----------



## c0rNy (18. Februar 2009)

Meine 66 sl1 von 2007 ging echt beschissen. auch nach dem service hat sie weder den vollen Federweg genutzt, noch zeigte sie ein Federverhalten, was sich in etwa einer Stahlfedergabel nähern würde, auch nicht nach tagelange rumexperimentieren mit den 3 Luftkammern. Weiß nicht ob die Totem eine Air ist und kann zumindest zur Air auch nix sagen. Die Stahlfedervarianten beider Gabel sind aber echt zu empfehlen, aber dann doch eher doch die Marzocchi 66 RC2X einer Totem Coil vorziehen, zumindest wenns nach meinem Geschmack ginge


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Februar 2009)

is immer schwer zu beantworten. 
 zu -N- passt Rock-Shox irgendwie besser ,- 
(wie ich finde) 

aber wie c0rNy schon sagt,- es ist ne geschmackssache.

 für mich persönlich kommt an einer Rock-Shox Totem am U-ST nichts anderes drann vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2009)

Mich würde ja mal das Rahmengewicht des Ufo-DS interessieren, falls das hier jemand weiß.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. Februar 2009)

4,5kg mit Dämpfer waren es bei mir. Grösse L


----------



## haha (19. Februar 2009)

@thomlau:

eine 66 light eta, 06 oder 07er. ist zwar eine echte seltenheit, weil sie keiner hergeben will, mmn zum freeriden aber die beste und vernünftigste gabel. bergauf absenkbar bis zum geht nicht mehr, die federhärte über luftdruck anpassbar, eine gute druck und zugstufe, plus ein ansprechverhalten, an dass kaum eine andere gabel ran kommt. wenn du so eine siehst, greif zu. die 66 sl kann ich nicht empfehlen, ebensowenig die 66 ata von 2008 oder 2009.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> 4,5kg mit Dämpfer waren es bei mir. Grösse L



Merci.


----------



## thomlau (19. Februar 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> ne 66 ohne Steckachse aber 1.5" -wtf-



Nee, net ohne Steckachse!!! Die Steckachse hat aber noch nicht das neue-seit 2008- verbaute QR20 Torque System.
War aber auch mißverständlich geschrieben. Sorry!!


----------



## thomlau (19. Februar 2009)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Dann weiß ich ja jetzt auf jeden Fall, daß die 66 SL Ata nicht in Frage kommt. Eine 66 Eta wäre natürlich auch geil, zumal ich mit meiner Z1 Light Eta super zufrieden bin.

Gruß an Alle
              thomlau


----------



## Boondog (20. Februar 2009)

Tach auch,
so bin jetzt auch unter den UFO-Fahren






[/URL][/IMG]




Lenker u. Vorbau sind nur mal zum Testen und werden noch ausgetauscht.


----------



## thomlau (20. Februar 2009)

Einfach nur edel und schön!!!

Ich hoffe, mein Rahmen kommt auch bald!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (20. Februar 2009)

Mir gefällts, ich stehe auf grautöne !


----------



## haha (20. Februar 2009)

top ufo, sehr schön. nur die camo felgen wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (20. Februar 2009)

ich mag die Felgen auch nicht, aber hier stören sie mich net wirklich, sind mir auch erst voll spät aufgefallen 

die grauen Mavic 325 wären optimal !


----------



## der Digge (20. Februar 2009)

ich mag die Felgen eigentlich auch nich, aber finde an dem Rad haben die was!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

ok dann finde ich die Felgen auch doof und ich finde das es mehr Zähne vorne vertragen kann, es sei denn Du willst damit Trial fahren


----------



## mikeymark (20. Februar 2009)

@Boondog
Sehr geiles Ufo, gefällt mir!
Aber ich schätze mal das ich der einzige bin der die Camo-Felgen ganz schick findet, außerdem passen die zur gesamtfarbe des Ufo.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

EDIT: Bier is lecker heute


----------



## mikeymark (20. Februar 2009)

Ja gerne, aber wie komme ich da rein?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

nimm die:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=38


----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nimm die:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=38



Bin grad beigetreten, ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich auch


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Februar 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>





Das Bier hier ist seeehhhrrrr legga


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Februar 2009)

hier auch und so ein gemeiner Mexikaner hat auch noch Tequila rein getan *hicks*


----------



## Wheelsiderider (21. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal ein Foto von meinem Bock. Bald kommt ne neue KeFue und Sattelcombo:


----------



## Omegar (22. Februar 2009)

Nochmal zur Gabelwahl: Nachdem meine 66 ATA '08 nun zum drittenmal beim Service war ist alles top! sie haben die ATA-Kartusche komplett ausgetauscht und alle Dichtungen gemacht... Jetzt fühlt sie sich wirklich wie ne Stahlfedergabel an und macht echt Spaß. Wenn alles Fertig ist kommt auch mal wieder ein Foto meines Bocks!


----------



## haha (22. Februar 2009)

das ufo vom wheelsiderider hat ne verdammt geile rahmenfarbe..

kumpel hat seine 66 ata jetzt auch wieder, ebenfalls zum dritten mal eingeschickt. die gabel hat nun endlich kein buchsenspiel mehr. das federverhalten ist auch besser, kommt mmn aber noch nicht an ne buttrige stahlfeder 66. bei dem gewicht aber verschmerzbar


----------



## Wheelsiderider (22. Februar 2009)

@haha:
Danke...das gute Krypto Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Februar 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> so bin jetzt auch unter den UFO-Fahren
> 
> 
> ...





da kann noch was...  

*sattel zerfleddert.
*kenntenstrebenschutz grausig.
*schaltwerk zu lang.
*KeFü zu gross.
*vorbau/lenker.


 wobei die grundbasis stimmig ist !


----------



## Boondog (25. Februar 2009)

@KHUJAND
Klar kann da noch was
hab da Teile dran verbaut die noch rumlagen!!!

nach den ersten Testefahrten wird geschaut was noch getauscht wird!!!!

Außer der Sattel, der bleibt, denn der hat schon sozusagen die Form von meinem A.... angenommen


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Februar 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> Außer der Sattel, der bleibt, denn der hat schon sozusagen die Form von meinem A.... angenommen




so zerfleddert.


----------



## Omegar (25. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich möchte auch ein Mitglied in der Religion der Heiligen Kettenstrebe werden. @KHUJAND (Ordensmeister): ich finde im Baumarkt kein PVC-Klebeband. oder meinst du vieleicht einfaches isolierband?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Februar 2009)

Lenkerband ist super  nimmt der Chef auch

oder selbst verschweißendes Isolierband ist zwar teuer geht aber auch nichts drüber


----------



## der Digge (25. Februar 2009)

Artur (KHUJAND) meint das billige PVC Lenkerband, das schÃ¼tz effektiv und es kann sich kein Dreck drunter sammeln der scheuert, hab es bei nem alten Rahmen nach 6 Jahren mal ab gemacht, nach dem die Klebereste runter waren - wie neu!

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1000

3.30 â¬ und reicht fÃ¼r 2 RÃ¤der


----------



## haha (25. Februar 2009)

die heidy ist echt ein schickes mädel..


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich möchte auch ein Mitglied in der Religion der Heiligen Kettenstrebe werden. @KHUJAND (Ordensmeister): ich finde im Baumarkt kein PVC-Klebeband. oder meinst du vieleicht einfaches isolierband?



wie der Digge schon geschrieben hat.

die "günstigen"  PVC Lenkerbänder sind die besten+halten ewig,- 
(nicht die aus kork nehmen)


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

von der -N- homepage.

so wie es ist,- finde ich es schon ziemlich perfekt aufgebaut.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Februar 2009)

sehr schön !

Welche Kettenführung ist das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sehr schön !
> 
> Welche Kettenführung ist das ?



race-face.


----------



## Omegar (26. Februar 2009)

so, da in Berlin kein PVC-lenkerband aufzutreiben war habe ich jetzt sehr robustes PVC-Kabelband gekauft. (kein normales Isolierband--dicker!) Ich probiere es mal aus... ansonsten muss ich mir doch irgendwie richtiges besorgen.


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Schrumpfschlauch an meiner Kettenstrebe. Fällt bei schwarzen Rahmen nicht auf und funktioniert hundertprozentig!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Ich habe Schrumpfschlauch an meiner Kettenstrebe. Fällt bei schwarzen Rahmen nicht auf und funktioniert hundertprozentig!



Tim woow auch nicht schlecht...
 schlägt aber durch. 


@Omegar
 bestell die dinger doch beim rose-versand. 
kost doch kaum was.


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

Was soll denn da durchschlagen? Der Schrumpfschlauch hat eine große Materialstärke, da gibt es garantiert keine Beschädigungen.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Was soll denn da durchschlagen? Der Schrumpfschlauch hat eine große Materialstärke, da gibt es garantiert keine Beschädigungen.



egal...
 mit nem Schrumpfschlauch ist ihm beim U-ST auch nicht geholfen. 

 was macht deine gabel ?


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

Dem Schrumpfschlauch ist das egal, ob er an einem Helius, oder einem Ufo verbaut wird, aber lassen wir das, wollte nur helfen...

Zur Gabel: Ich warte noch immer auf Decals, nicht einfach jemanden zu finden der das machen kann und will, bis jetzt wurde nie was draus.


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Februar 2009)

die Schwinge vom UFO zu zerlegen ist wahrscheinlich das Problem, nicht der Schrumpfschlauch ?!


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

Oh sh**, das hab ich verrafft, sorry! Stimmt, da wird das nichts... Denkt einfach ich hätte nix gesagt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (26. Februar 2009)

wegen Decals sprich User Gamble an!
Der macht Dir das....


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Februar 2009)

Schon passiert, aber danke für den Tipp. Denke mal er hat viel um die Ohren!?


----------



## Freerider.Je. (26. Februar 2009)

Mein neues Ufo ST





Wenn Geld wieder im Haus ist kommen noch andere Bremsen,ein anderer Sattel und schwarze Spacer.


----------



## eLw00d (26. Februar 2009)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist echt edel ohne Ende! 

Wenn du die aufgezählten Teile änderst ist's bestimmt ein verdammt hübsches Gerät.
(Ist es auch so schon, aber die Gabel halt...)


----------



## der Digge (26. Februar 2009)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Wenn Geld wieder im Haus ist kommen noch andere Bremsen,ein anderer Sattel und schwarze Spacer.



wie wär es mit nem Konischen Spacer? kommt bei dem fetten Steuerrohr deutlich schöner finde ich, gibt es z.B. von Ritchey 1 1/8" 25 mm für 1.99 


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

da passen die 1,1/8 spacer in 1.5-optik viel besser. kosten aber etwas mehr. 


das ufo ist schick. wenn der sattel über ist: pm an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (26. Februar 2009)

ich biet immer ein euro mehr als der kroiterfee..


----------



## Freerider.Je. (26. Februar 2009)

Mal schaun wer den dann bekommt


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Februar 2009)

haha. für zwei euro


----------



## mikeymark (26. Februar 2009)

Da das Thema "Sattel" mal wieder aufgegriffen und diskutiert wird, schreib ich jetzt auch mal was!
Nachdem ich ja so fürchterlich niedergemacht worden bin  , weil ich so einen geilen Sattel am Ufo hab, ist dieser durch einen Optisch besseren nun ersetzt worden  . Allerdings ist er nicht so schön weich und bequem wie der Alte  (wenn ich in einer kleinen Fahrpause mal darauf sitze). 
Fotos davon gibt es natürlich keine  , weil sonst kann ich mir schon wieder einen neuen Kaufen  .


----------



## haha (26. Februar 2009)

@mikey:
hauptsache, dein sattel passt zu deinem arsch.. meine theorie: je fetter der arsch, desto dünner der sattel. deswegen fahr ich ja slr


----------



## der_hannes (27. Februar 2009)

moin zusammen,
hab da mal ne frage  überlege mir gerade meine eigene untertasse zuzulegen, das ufo st soll ja nu die allzweckwaffe sein und da frag ich mich wieso ist hier denn noch nicht die rede von der hammerschmidt?? bin das ding noch net getreten aber hört sich ja alles net schlecht an, oder??? ich mein dann hasse 2 kettenblätter und vollen federweg....
und vielleicht könntet ihr dann nochmal (ich weis zum 10000mal) eure favourite federgabel und dämpfer angeben?? so dankeschön fürs lesen und nu bitte..danke..
gruß hannes


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2009)

@Hannes
U-ST ein sehr gute wahl.

bzgl. hammerschmidt ,-da hast du recht,- bisher habe ich kein U-ST mit einer hammerschmidt gesehen.
evtl. warten die leute ab wie die kurbel sich schlägt. ? 


* gabel Totem
* dämpfer vivid.
(meine erste wahl)


----------



## fabs8 (27. Februar 2009)

Guten Moooorgen die Herren...

Jap das wär mal interessant ein Ufo ST mit Hammerschmidt.
Wär das nix für Dich Artur?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Februar 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Guten Moooorgen die Herren...
> 
> Jap das wär mal interessant ein Ufo ST mit Hammerschmidt.
> Wär das nix für Dich Artur?



erstmal nicht...

 muss das bike vom Meister-Dieter mal probefahren,-der hat ne hammerschmidt drauf.  

klick--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/275576


----------



## nicolai.fan (27. Februar 2009)

Ich dachte Hammerschmidt und UFO geht nicht ! (laut Falco)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2009)

Jetzt sind Wir wieder beim Thema.
Ich hatte ein paar Seiten vorher das ganze schonmal angesprochen.
Die HS habe ich schon aber der Rahmen wird ein Helius FR.
Ich wollte erst zum UFO ST greifen war mir aber zu unsicher wie es sich fährt mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt bei dem hohen Drehpunkt.

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen U-ST mit 24er Kettenblatt.
Gibt das Pedalrückschlag ? oder sogar Vorschlag ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

wird wohl keiner sein ST mit 24ger fahren


----------



## Kunstflieger (27. Februar 2009)

Wäre vielleicht möglich das jemand mit 2 oder 3 Kettenblättern fährt.
Ich habe einige Foto´s mit Umwerferturm gesehen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

hatte ich auch mal, mir ist nichts negatives in Erinnerung geblieben, allerdings fährt man in dem Fall ja auch eher bergauf  es bleibt also dabei:

wer das wissen will muss es wohl ausprobieren


----------



## der_hannes (27. Februar 2009)

na sicher gehts es ums berg runter kommen.. nur beim haustrail gehts leider nicht nur bergab.. und dann versteh ich wohl "allzweckwaffe" falsch ... 
@nicolai.fan: was hat der falco denn als begründung gesagt? iscg oder wie dat heißt kann man ja für nen hunni haben..also so wie ich das verstanden habe????????
gruß hannes


----------



## Omegar (27. Februar 2009)

Also laut Nicolai passt die Hammerschmidt nicht ans UFO-ST, da zu wenig platz dafür da ist. Ich hatte mit Falco deswegen schonmal telefoniert. Die Hammerschmidt passt nur an Helius-Modelle und ans Lambda (kann sein das ich einen Rahmen vergessen habe!?). An den Helius-Modellen war dies auch erst durch größere Änderungen möglich...

Es wäre auch einfach zu schön um wahr zu sein, weil mit Hammerschmidt am UFO würd ich mich ja gleich zur Transalb anmelden!


----------



## thomlau (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich warte momentan auf meinen Ufo St Rahmen und kann euch definitiv sagen, daß am Ufo keine Hammerschmidt geht.
Laut aktuellster Aussage von Nicolai passt das wegen der Schwinge nicht. Desweiteren braucht man eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme.
Bei den anderen Nicolairahmen muß man bei der Bestellung angeben, wenn man Hammerschmidt fahren will. Dann wird in die Kettenstrebe eine Lasche gefräst, damit die Kurbel Platz hat.
Habe mich trotzdem für`s *UFO ST* entschieden und einen Umwerferturm mitgeordert.
Fahre jetzt auch 2fach und werde dann sehen, ob`s mir gefällt oder ich auf 1fach umrüste.

Gruß
      thomlau


----------



## haha (27. Februar 2009)

außer hohem gewicht hat die hammerschmidt eh noch keinen vorteil..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2009)

also auf die gewonnene Bodenfreiheit hätte ich schon bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (27. Februar 2009)

das stimmt natürlich..


----------



## Falco Mille (28. Februar 2009)

An das Ufo ST passt keine Hammerschmidt, da sie mit dem Heck kollidiert. Langfristig überlegen wir natürlich, auch dieses Modell kompatibel zu machen, das Heck müsste aber komplett anders konstruiert werden, und das ist ein Haufen Arbeit. Zum Glück gibt es ja noch die gute alte Shiftguide, die passt ans Ufo ST und kostet nur den Bruchteil einer Hammerschmidt.

Die zur Zeit Hammerschmidt kompatiblen Nicolai Modelle sind: Helius AM, Helius  FR, Helius ST und Ion ST.

Ob ISCG 02, 03 oder 05 spielt bei der Hammerschmidt Kompatibilität keine Rolle. An keine unserer bisherigen ISCG konnte man eine Hammerschmidt montieren, obwohl sie den Vorgaben der Standards entsprachen. Wenn später mal eine Hammerschmidt gefahren werden soll, muss das unbeding bei der Bestellung angeben werden. Wir nennen die speziell angepasste Aufnahme, an der man eine Hammerschmidt montieren kann, daher intern "Hammerschmidt ISCG"

Grüße, Falco


----------



## timbowjoketown (28. Februar 2009)

Dann gleich mal hinterher, ist es möglich einen Rahmen mit Hammerschmidt ISCG nachzurüsten und wo liegt circa der Kostenpunkt? Denke man müsste dann den gesamten Hauptrahmen neu pulvern!?


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2009)

Tja, und für den Preis einer Hammerschmidt kann man ca. 3000 Wechselkugellager für die Shitguide kaufen, die braucht man nämlich alle 2 Wochen.


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


>



echt?


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2009)

Na gut, alle 3 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabes (2. März 2009)

so KHUJAND, für dich jetzt noch mal auf der aktuellen Seite. War doch schon auf Seite 80 . Hier mal mit den winterlichen Spritzschützern, etc...



Mehr davon und die Teileliste gibts hier
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/14811


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2009)

^^wow... Sabes 
die E13mit dem "aufschagschutz" war problemlos zu montieren ? 

 bei mir hats irgendwie nicht hingehauen,- 

ich wollte aber die E13  ehh OHNE "aufschagschutz"


----------



## Sabes (2. März 2009)

Also problemlos war und ist das mit der E.13 Führung nicht. Zur Montage muss an der ISCG Aufnahme etwas weggeflext werden. Dann muss man an der unteren Führung hinten  ca. 3mm absägen. Mit Unterlagsscheiben anpassen und fertig. Der Taco sitzt jedoch gefährlich nah am Rahmen, is mir persönlich aber egal!


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2009)

Saugut, das Sabes-Ufo !


----------



## softbiker (2. März 2009)

Der Mann flext an seinem UFO rumm  

Du verhunnakelst 1800 Euro nur um ein mikriges Anbauteil drannschrauben zu können?? 

Dass enzieht sich meiner Kenntnis


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Der Mann flext an seinem UFO rumm
> 
> Du verhunnakelst 1800 Euro nur um ein mikriges Anbauteil drannschrauben zu können??
> 
> Dass enzieht sich meiner Kenntnis




nein er flext nur an der separat ranngeschraubten ISCG Aufnahme rum u. nicht am rahmen...


----------



## softbiker (2. März 2009)

ah o.k. Quasi an dem 20-Earnie-ISCG-Mount-Adapter.

Dann entschuldige ich mich


----------



## KHUJAND (2. März 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> ah o.k. Quasi an dem 20-Earnie-ISCG-Mount-Adapter.
> 
> Dann entschuldige ich mich


----------



## Kuwahades (5. März 2009)

.


----------



## eLw00d (6. März 2009)

Grad frisch eingebaut:







Die Fox 40 passt prima zum Rahmen, finde ich.
Das Bild auf der ersten Seite ist irgendwie aus der falschen Perspektive geknipst 
Bin froh nicht auf die neue Boxxer gewartet zu haben.
Allerdings weiß ich nocht nicht ob ich die Fox weiß lassen soll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2009)

Super Kombination ! Ufo + 40er.
Die Farben passen doch (soweit man das sehen kann).


----------



## eLw00d (6. März 2009)

Naja... Der Hinterbau passt nicht so recht dazu irgendwie.
Auf dem Foto erkennt ma's aber eh nicht gut. Mach morgen mal ein gescheites.

Meinste in Matt-schwarz (Gabel, Sattel, Schriftzug) würd's besser aussehen?


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2009)

Paßt doch. Weißer Sattel, weiße Gabel, weiße Schriftzüge. Sonst ist doch alles schwarz.


----------



## eLw00d (6. März 2009)

Passen tut's schon, aber farblich fand ich's so schöner:


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2009)

Na dann...ab mit der Gabel zu Dr. KHUJAND !
Du kannst sie ja auch erstmal fahren und dann pulvern lassen, wenn ein Service fällig ist.


----------



## eLw00d (6. März 2009)

Genauso hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt. 
Dr Khujand weiß nur noch nichts von seinem Glück.
Naja mal gucken, vielleicht gefällt mir das weiß in ner Woche doch besser. Werd's auf jeden Fall erstmal so fahren.


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


>






eLw00d schrieb:


>



Naja, ich weiss nicht, das ist ja fast wie Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen 

Mach erstmal ein besseres Bild mit der Fox, dann sieht das bestimmt wieder "gans" andererst aus 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## timbowjoketown (6. März 2009)

Finde die Kombi top und fahren lässt sie sich genauso. 

Falls Du Deine Gabel doch jetzt zum Pulvern gibst, knibbel die Aufkleber vorsichtig ab und schick sie mir  Werde noch wahnsinnig mit den Dingern, nicht zu bekommen!!


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2009)

Tja, die Toxologen fahren über den Winter den Nachschub runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. März 2009)

schickt doch die Sticker zu dem hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=87130 der macht dann welche für euch alle


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. März 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> schickt doch die Sticker zu dem hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=87130 der macht dann welche für euch alle



Schon vor über einem Monat passiert, seitdem keine Antwort mehr...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2009)

dann hat er wohl viel zu tun


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. März 2009)

Ich glaube auch, der wird grad vom halben Forum mit Stickerwünschen zugebombt...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2009)

ich schau mal ob ich nicht ein gutes Wort für NICOLAI Fans einlegen kann


----------



## timbowjoketown (7. März 2009)

Danke! Ansonsten greife ich vielleicht Euren Vorschlag mit den Magura-Aufklebern nochmal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2009)




----------



## Mobbel (8. März 2009)

Ich freue mich so auf mein Dirt-Ufo


----------



## Kuwahades (9. März 2009)

das wird bestimmt gut !
wie wirds aufgebaut ?
auch mit 24" ?


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2009)

Tim
 soweit ich mitbekommen habe macht Lörr auch aufkl. ?
--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/298054#comment-235730



woow 
Moritz willkommen im club.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. März 2009)

dann will ich mal mein Glück probieren...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. März 2009)

der Lörr wird sich freuen


----------



## eLw00d (9. März 2009)

Dirt-Ufo = Ufo-DS ?



guru39 schrieb:


> Mach erstmal ein besseres Bild mit der Fox, dann sieht das bestimmt wieder "gans" andererst aus


Hab welche ins Album hochgeladen.


----------



## wavearound (9. März 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Dirt-Ufo = Ufo-DS ?
> 
> 
> Hab welche ins Album hochgeladen.



Bleibt zu hoffen. Mal hier die Dreckfresser Fraktion vergrößern-


----------



## bobtailoner (9. März 2009)

ich denke mal fast das der mobbel was spezielles bekommt!? prototype???


----------



## Kuwahades (9. März 2009)

na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wavearound (9. März 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> na dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen



haha


----------



## ..Gamble.. (9. März 2009)

ASCHE ÜBER MEIN HAUPT!!! 
bin drüber 
hier der beweis ----> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/299522


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. März 2009)

YEEHA, vielen Dank! Hab Dir noch eine Email geschrieben...


----------



## ..Gamble.. (9. März 2009)

fein 
werd dann mal reinschaun


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. März 2009)




----------



## Mobbel (9. März 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ich denke mal fast das der mobbel was spezielles bekommt!? prototype???



mag sein, aber ich hab keine ahnung.
aufjedenfall wird es anthrazit grau und in 24"


----------



## Kuwahades (9. März 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> mag sein, aber ich hab keine ahnung.
> aufjedenfall wird es anthrazit grau und in 24"



Geil, da freu`ich mich schon drauf ist genau meine Farbe !


----------



## Der_Graf (9. März 2009)

So jetzt hat mein UFO endlich mal ne ordentliche Kettenführung und ist fertig für die Saison. Halte allerdings Ausschau nach ner neuen Gabel!






@ mobbel: bin sehr gespannt auf das Bike, deine andern (bzw. inzwischen ists wieder eins, gell?gestohlen oder so wars doch..) gefallen mir ziemlich gut!)


----------



## schulzzzzzzz (10. März 2009)

das ist echt mal ein super schönes bike !!!!!!!!!!!
aber der sattel gefällt mir nicht so gut ganz schwarz ,,dann aber perfekt !!!mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (10. März 2009)

Ne Sattel lassen, aber dafür die Aufkleber ab und ne weisse Boxxer, oder Totem.
Oder was ganz exotisches ne weisse Travis.
dann isses perfekt !

ich finds aber auch schon so voll gut !

ist das ne halb polierte Saint Kurbel ?
mach mal bitte ein grösseres Foto, sowas hatte ich nämlich auch vor !

Gracias


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2009)

Für meinen Geschmack auf jeden Fall zu viele Aufkleber, ansonsten gute Farbkombi, die paar silbernen Teile könnten noch schwarz werden!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. März 2009)

das fängt hier schon an wie im Pornobikes Thread 
er will sein Bike zeigen, er will nicht wissen was er eurer Meinung nach noch verbessern kann!


----------



## fabs8 (10. März 2009)

mi mi miiii.....


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. März 2009)

Wer sein Bike zeigt muss auch damit rechnen das anderen was nicht gefällt. So lang es konstruktive Kritik ist nehme ich diese jedenfalls immer gerne zur Kenntnis, das ist doch Sinn der Sache, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Finde die Sticker auch zuviel bzw. etwas wahllos verteilt. Sonst sehr geil, das Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..Gamble.. (10. März 2009)

es gibt NIE ZUVIEL STICKER!!!! 
so und scho bin ich weg


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2009)

Du Sticker-Fetischist !


----------



## Kuwahades (10. März 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das fängt hier schon an wie im Pornobikes Thread
> er will sein Bike zeigen, er will nicht wissen was er eurer Meinung nach noch verbessern kann!



er sucht doch nach ner anderen Gabel ?!


----------



## Der_Graf (10. März 2009)

@kuwahades, is richtig, habs auch im N thread gepostet. Bilder von meiner Polierten bzw. halb polierten Saint hab ich in meinem Fotoalbum! Ich würde an deiner Stelle (nur ein Vorschlag, was du machst bleibt ja dir überlassen  ) allerdings nur einen Teil polieren, so wie mein rechter Kurbelarm, dann bleibt der Saint schriftzug bestehen, gefällt mir selbst besser als ganz poliert!!

und so:  "So lang es konstruktive Kritik ist nehme ich diese jedenfalls immer gerne zur Kenntnis, das ist doch Sinn der Sache, oder?"   ---> sehe ich das auch!!

Deswegen hab ich kein Problem mit Vorschlägen etc. Zum Beispiel weil mir selbst die Sticker auf der Kettenstrebe nicht so sehr gefallen, die mir allerdings ohne auch etwas zu leer wirkt!
Das mit der Travis hab ich auch schon in Betracht bezogen. Nur soweit ich weiß bekommt man die so gar nimmer? Wär jammerschade...:-(


----------



## Kuwahades (10. März 2009)

die beiden N Sticker müssen aufjedenfall bleiben, die sind sehr cool !

Positiv / Negativ
Yin / Yang mässig finde ich ne ganz gute Idee !

ja ich wollte meine Saint nur so polieren, wie ne XTR Kurbel.
Da wo man eh mit den Hosen alles abscheuert, der Rest soll schwarz bleiben und der Saint Schriftzug soll auch bleiben !

Travis ist eh net so das wahre, ne Boxxer Race ist eigentlich schon besser und leichter und günstiger


----------



## Mobbel (18. März 2009)

Der Graf: SUUUUUUPER geiles ufo 
danke man 

ich hab noch ne frage. und zwar,
wieviel mm brauch ich beim dirtfully ufo ds?
reichen 80mm oder 100mm?


----------



## Kuwahades (19. März 2009)

das kannst Du doch ausprobieren, musst ja nur eine Schraube hinten an der Schwinge lösen und den Dämpfer von der obersten in die mittlere Position umhängen.
Was Dir besser liegt, das lässt Du dann
und wenn Du mittags wieder durch den Wald heizen willst, dann nimmst Du die unterste Position.
Du bist doch Nicolai Testpilot


----------



## c_w (19. März 2009)

Vll betrifft die Ueberlegung auch eher die Gabel?


----------



## haha (19. März 2009)

ich würd beim ufo ds ne 100er gabel nehmen. ich könnt mir ne revelation vorstellen, die reicht bei mobbels gewicht auch von der stabilität und ist schön leicht.


----------



## der Digge (19. März 2009)

Für den Serienrahmen gilt: 85-115 mm Federweg und 100-140 mm Gabelfederweg, würd ne Pike reinbauen was sich ja auch mit Mobbel's Sponsoren verträgt und wär glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (19. März 2009)

mmh ja, von ner Pike mit U-turn bin ich ausgegeangen, weil die ja schon im Helius FR drinnen war. Bin bei meinem DS aber auch schon mit einer Revelation gefahren, was mir sogar noch besser gefallen hat.


----------



## Mobbel (21. März 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Vll betrifft die Ueberlegung auch eher die Gabel?



Uuups, hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen... 

also die reveltaion sieht ja ganz lecker aus...


----------



## Boondog (21. März 2009)

hier ein kleines Updatde.
und speziell für Kuhjand: frisch  bezogener Sattel und neuen Kettenstrebenschutz.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nicolai.fan (21. März 2009)

geht doch !


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2009)

Boondog schrieb:


> hier ein kleines Updatde.
> und speziell für Kuhjand: frisch  bezogener Sattel und neuen Kettenstrebenschutz.
> 
> 
> ...







bike=


----------



## RoughBomber (23. März 2009)

Moin!

Ich würd meinem Ufo zur neuen Saison gern nen paar neue Teile spendieren. Vor allem brauch ich nen neues Fahrwerk, Bremsen und evtl auch nen Lrs.

Deswegen frage ich euch zu was ihr mir raten könnt.

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir nen BOS Fahrwerk zuzulegen.Die Singlecrown BOS N´Dee und den S**Toy. Hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gesammelt?

Güstigere alternative wär Totem Coil und Vivid oder DHX 5. Oder habt ihr noch andere gute Vorschläge was das Fahrwerk betrifft? Möchte halt ne Singlecrown und nen Stahlfeder Dämpfer.
Bin mit Marzocchi au immer gut bediehnt gewesen, allerdings macht mir das Spiel der neuen Modelle doch etwas Angst.

Bei den Bremsen hab ich Formulas the One oder an OROs gedacht. 

Was haltet ihr davon? Bin für jeden Rat dankbar und für alle Vorschläge offen!

MfG


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2009)

Deine Vorschläge sind alle ok.
Die Fahrwerksteile liegen gewichtsmäßig ähnlich.
Der Vorteil der BOS-Teile ist halt, dass du sie von vornherein auf dich abgestimmt bekommst (passende Federn, Grund-Setup).


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge sind alle ok.
> Die Fahrwerksteile liegen gewichtsmäßig ähnlich.
> Der Vorteil der BOS-Teile ist halt, dass du sie von vornherein auf dich abgestimmt bekommst (passende Federn, Grund-Setup).



aber auch erheblich teurer sind. 

"mehrfach" getestet u. für super befunden sind doch.
*totem
*vivid
*code


----------



## bobtailoner (23. März 2009)

hab mich auch mal wieder hierher verirrt.
die bos teile sind sicherlich gut.vorallem der dämpfer ist sein geld wert, aber es ist halt auch echt ne menge geld.
ich würd dir auch den vivid empfehlen. ich bin mit dem ding so super zufrieden. ist echt nur gut. gabel totem is auch nie verkehrt. bremse kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst. the one is nen anker genau wie die codes halt. oros sind schön leicht und bieten auch schon ne gute power.ich steh halt auf das avid zeug und würd deshalb die codes empfehlen. hab auch die code sättel am dh bike und möchte sie so schnell net mehr her geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2009)

Klar habt ihr recht.
Mit einer Totem und einem Vivid macht man nix falsch.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Klar habt ihr recht.
> Mit einer Totem und einem Vivid macht man nix falsch.



versteh das bitte nicht falsch. 
individuell+gut ist das BOS zeuchs schon. 

aber für vergleichbar weniger geld ,- gibt es ausgereiften stuff von RS-AVID-SRAM .


----------



## san_andreas (23. März 2009)

Stimmt.
Das eine ist halt verlässliche Massenware - ist gar nicht abwertend gemeint - und das andere etwas individueller in perfekter handmade-Qualität mit persönlichem Setup.
Eine Ufo mit BOS fände ich wirklich mal interessant.


----------



## bobtailoner (23. März 2009)

ich find aber irgendwie auch das der bos dämpfer too much is für nen ufo.
warum auch immer ich so denke


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. März 2009)

wenn Du Deinen Dämpfer gut auf die Kinematik Deines Rahmens, Dich und Deinen Fahrstil eingestellt und angepasst hast, ist es letztlich nicht mehr so wichtig welchen Dämpfer Du hast. Die nehmen sich alle nicht viel, CCDB und S-Toy haben einfach ein bisschen mehr einstellungs Möglichkeiten und Bling.

Also von den üblichen Verdächtigen ist keiner schlecht.


----------



## publicenemy (23. März 2009)

@ John Doe 

Spielst du eigentlich mit dem gedanken dir mal ein Ion oder ähnliches aufzubauen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. März 2009)

ich hatte mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, warum?


----------



## publicenemy (23. März 2009)

weil du ja schon ein sehr schönes ufo hast . und ich weiss nicht .  naja , und das bike wäre ja schon extrem porno wenn du einfach nur den rahmen vom Ufo  in ein Ion verwandelst .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. März 2009)

naja, ich weiß nur das das UFO alles kann und macht was ich will und ich darum nicht weiß warum ich mir was neues kaufen sollte und ich mag Eingelenker 

aber ich kann ja ION drauf schreiben


----------



## publicenemy (23. März 2009)

ach papalapappp , solang du zufrieden bist


----------



## Omegar (24. März 2009)

Ich denke ne totem coil ist die beste wahl momentan... MZ kleckert zu vile! Das BOS-Zeugs ist definitiv richtig geil, du musst halt sehen ob es das dir wert ist. Ich habe auch schon überlegt mir von nichtvorhandenem Geld die BOS Idyle zu kaufen (die einfache) ist momentan die einzige Gabel mit 190mm Federweg...
Ob der Dämpfer ein BOS sein muss weiß ich nicht. Ich schließe mich da John-Doe an.
Zum Thema Bremsen: Ich wüßte, dass ich HOPE V2 kaufen würde!!!


----------



## RoughBomber (24. März 2009)

Erstmal danke für alle Kommentare!

Muss mir noch ma nen paar gedanken darüber machen. Hab au schon über kompromisse wie Totem Coil und s** toy, oder BOS Singlecrown und Vivid nachgedacht. Wenn ich allerdings ne Totem und nen Vivid nehm, hät ich noch gut Kohle über und könnt mir noch nen Satz Deemax zulegen. Naja mal sehn.

Bei den Bremsen will ich absolut gnadenlos zupackende Teile haben, also werd ich wohl nich um The One herumkommen oder ist die Hope Moto V2 Vented Disc gleichwertig? 

MfG


----------



## tokessa (24. März 2009)

Nimm ne code günstiger und hammer


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2009)

RoughBomber 
u. vor allem einen "saubern  fahrstil"   solltest du dir zulegen.


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

RoughBomber schrieb:


> also werd ich wohl nich um The One herumkommen oder ist die Hope Moto V2 Vented Disc gleichwertig?



Die Frage mußt du wohl eher andersrum stellen.


----------



## haha (24. März 2009)

die one nervt auf langen abfahrten mit wanderndem druckpunkt. die code ist verarbeitungsmäßig auch nicht gerade so toll, ist auch schwächer als die v2. nimm die v2 mit tuningbelägen (kool stop etc.) und greif schnell zu, bei bikeparts online gibts die hope bremsen derzeit fast zum EK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2009)

haha schrieb:


> die one nervt auf langen abfahrten mit wanderndem druckpunkt. die code ist verarbeitungsmäßig auch nicht gerade so toll, ist auch schwächer als die v2. nimm die v2 mit tuningbelägen (kool stop etc.) und greif schnell zu, bei bikeparts online gibts die hope bremsen derzeit fast zum EK.



meine weisse code ist ein prachtstück.
tadellos verarbeitet. 

zwar nix gefrästes ,- u. NUR guss.
aber dadurch doch nicht schlecht in der verarbeitung ?


----------



## haha (24. März 2009)

naja gut, schlecht hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt. aber unter wertig versteh ich was anderes. ich sag nur soviel: wechselbeläge original avid passen nicht, da die belaggrundplatte zu groß ist, schon zum zweiten mal.. 
der belagwechsel hinkt im vergleich zur hope auch deutlich hinterher. hab ja selber ne code 5 und ne ultimate. ich bin nur der meinung, dass bei den derzeitigen preisen ein griff zu hope sinnvoller ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2009)

na gut. 

sram + rock-shox + avid ersatzteile habe ich günstig u. innerhalb von 1-2 tagen bei mir.

deshalb kommt für mich ehh nix anders in frage.


----------



## haha (24. März 2009)

schnelle lieferzeit ist natürlich ein argument für die sram-gruppe. bei direktbestellungen aus england vergehen meist über 2 wochen.. 
fazit: die bremsenwahl ist geschmackssache, der eine mags so, der andere so. von schlechten bremsen kann man bei code, one, v2 und den anderen dieser massiven gattung eh nicht sprechen..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. März 2009)

keine Werbung nur mal als Info, Ersatzteile für/und ALLES von Hope hat der Neumann von www.go-cycle.de auf Lager und innerhalb von 24-48 Stunden zugestellt.
War bei mir schon mal knapp mit einer defekten Dichtung und einem Trip nach Wibe  hat dann aber alles gepasst. Wenn ich was von Hope kaufe dann da.


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Yup, ist tatsächlich gut sortiert. Und sehr hilfsbereit. 
Preislich so bißchen die Apotheke unter den Online-Shops.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. März 2009)

*apotheke*


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2009)

Guter Service kostet halt. Ich finds gerechtfertigt.


----------



## sooman (24. März 2009)

zeit für bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. März 2009)

farbcode? ist das ein 1.5 steuerrohr?

sehr geile kiste...


----------



## timbowjoketown (24. März 2009)

schon mal ein Ufo ohne 1.5 gesehen?


----------



## Kunstflieger (24. März 2009)

@RoughBomber: Wenn Du dir die The One zulegen möchtest dann mach das. Damit machst Du nichts falsch.
Die Verarbeitung ist super und so viel Bremsleistung braucht eigendlich keiner.
Ich fahre die The One an einem Nicolai Virus und an einem Helius FR in 200/200.
Die Hope wolte ich zuerst kaufen, hat mich beim kurzen Test aber nicht so überzeugt wie die The One.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. März 2009)

bei einem kurzen Test hätte mich die Moto auch nicht überzeugt


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2009)

wie findet ihr das NEUE teamoutfit ? 




ist schon krass-grell 

@ sooman 
 klasse U-ST !


----------



## bobtailoner (25. März 2009)

das neue outfit sowie das neu teambike bekommen 10punkte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (25. März 2009)

Nicht von mir


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. März 2009)

das "alte" ist rot-weiß-schwarz kannst ja mal raten welches mir besser gefällt


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (25. März 2009)

das blaue ist schon geil


----------



## Kuwahades (25. März 2009)

... bis auf die Käppis ist das neue Outfit doch gelungen. 
Beim nem Rennen zählt doch der Wiedererkennungswert und es hebt sich doch sehr gut von allen anderen in schwarz weiss rot ab, obwohl ich ja auch eher für die Eintracht Farben bin


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. März 2009)

welches Team trägt den noch schwarz-weiß-rot ?


----------



## Sabes (25. März 2009)

Santa Cruz Syndicate...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. März 2009)

noe  

Peaty: rot-weiß
Minnar: schwarz-weiß
Bryceland: Weiß
der Rest in Jeans, CC gilt nicht 

aber das is eh Erbsenzählerei  und alles Trend abhänging


----------



## RoughBomber (25. März 2009)

Danke euch für die rege Beteiligung!

Ich bestell mir jetzt erst mal den S** Toy und werd zusehn das ich die Hope nochmal irgentwo testen kann, die The One hat nen Kollege, und die hat mich schon sehr überzeugt! Allerdings sieht die Hope mit den Vented Discs natürlich ne ganze Hausnummer geiler aus! 
Da ich mit meiner 66 keinerlei probleme hab, werd ich wohl mit ner neuen Gabel eher bis zu den Festivals warten und da erst mal nen paar Kandidaten Probe fahren und evtl da auch direkt eine mitnehmen.

Könnte mir jemand noch die offiziellen Einbaubreiten der Dämpferbolzen geben ? 

Ich welchen Farben bekommt man die HOPE V2 ?

MfG

@ KHUJAND : Woher kennst du meinen Fahrstihl ? Oder schießt du darauf weil ich son hohen Materialverschleiß habe ? ;-)

@ SOOMAN : Schönes UFO die gleiche Farbe hatte ich auf meinem Alten auch!


----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2009)

Bei der Hope V2 gibts den Spider der Scheiben in schwarz, siber, gold, rot, blau, gunmetal.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2009)

RoughBomber 
du hast dir deine frage doch schon selbst beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (25. März 2009)

sooman schrieb:


> zeit für bilder



hey sooman
en fines ufo hast du dir da aufgebaut

viel spass dir und den anderen ufo ridern natürlich auch in der kommenden saison!!!!


----------



## Mobbel (1. April 2009)

ENDLICH DA!!!





sorry für schlechtes bild...
Ich warte nur noch auf die Teile von Sram...
Dann noch neue Laufräder & dann gehts ab in Bikepark!


----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2009)

Scheh.
roter Hauptrahmen und weisse Schwinge hatte mein DS auch mal ursprünglich.
warum hast Du eigentlich kein Helius mehr geordert ?
Hinterbau wäre besser fürn Bikepark.


----------



## Mobbel (1. April 2009)

Falco fragte mich, ob ich nicht den UFO DS Slopestylefully will & da Ich Dirter bin, nunja, ich find das UFO ehhh viel geiler


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> Falco fragte mich, ob ich nicht den UFO DS Slopestylefully will & da Ich Dirter bin, nunja, ich find das UFO ehhh viel geiler



Conny was sagt dein Dad zu diesem foto


----------



## der Digge (1. April 2009)

Foto = Mobbelkotze


----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> Falco fragte mich, ob ich nicht den UFO DS Slopestylefully will & da Ich Dirter bin, nunja, ich find das UFO ehhh viel geiler



ja das DS ist viel cooler, als ein Helius, lässt sich sauschnell beschleunigen und die Wheeliemaschine schlechthin. 
Glückwunsch schon mal zu dem geilen Teil, vorallem mit Revelation siehts Porno aus und lässt sich meiner Meinung nach auch besser fahren als mit Pike !

ich freu mich auch schon, wenn meins wieder zusammengebaut ist


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2009)

Das neue Rad vom Mobbel kann ja grad mal so über die Tischkante schauen...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. April 2009)

SÜSS  NEE 

es wird "unser baby"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (1. April 2009)

So ein DS ist doch eher wie ein kleiner Bruder, den kann man auch mal etwas härter anpacken, als ein "Baby" !


----------



## Mobbel (1. April 2009)

papa sollte von dem bild lieber nichts wissen 
ihr habt recht, das rad wird dann für die größeren sprünge im bikepark gebraucht...
ich freu mich so


----------



## guru39 (1. April 2009)

Hi Mobbel, 
sehr geil die Kiste 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Mobbel (2. April 2009)

vielen Dank Guru 
Ich freu mich schon auf die Eröffnung von deinem Laden 
Evtl. kann man davor o. dannach noch etwas rocken können?
Bis dann!


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2009)

Hi Mobbel,
ich freue mich auch sehr deinen Papa und Dich wieder zusehen!

Wir haben hier in Eppelheim nen kleinen Dirt Park, nix wildes, aber das wird 

Ich glaube nicht das ich Zeit haben werde, aber die Jungs von unserem Verein zeigen Dir bestimmt gerne was wir hier in der Gegend alles gemacht haben 

Gruß Guru.

PS: Mein Laden ist seit gestern offen! Das Fest ist dann Ende/Anfang
April/Mai


----------



## eLw00d (3. April 2009)

Bin grad ratlos... weiß nicht wie ich meinen UFO ST-Rahmen und meinen NS Bitch Rahmen am schönsten aufbauen kann.
So sah's bisher aus:

Ufo , Bitch

Hatte viele Teile der Bitch ans Ufo geschraubt, Möchte jetzt aber beide bikes fahren.

Was noch fehlt bzw ausgetauscht werden soll ist:

1x (eventuell 2x) Vorbau
1x Lenker
2x Griffe
1x Trigger
1x Schaltwerk
1x Vorderradnabe
1x Kurbel
1x Kefü
1x Sattelstange (Ufo)
1x Sattelklemme (Ufo)
1x Pedale

Hab mich ans weiß am Ufo gewöhnt und find die Fox 40 auch am schönsten in der Farbe. 
Den Sattel hab ich schon gegen nen hübscheren Selle Italia komplett in weiß getauscht.
Das vordere Laufrad, bzw die Nabe, soll in den NS Bitch Rahmen, hintere eventuell auch, deswegen könnt ich nen neuen Satz Hope pro 2 vertragen, diesmal vielleicht nicht in schwarz. Aber hab keine Ahnung in welcher Farbe sonst.
Hab Spaß an der neuen Saint-Kurbel. Damit hätt ich dann Gold mit drin und könnts an anderer Stelle auch mit einbringen. Weiß nur nicht wie das aussieht.
Oder halt passend zum blau der Fox-Teile: blaue Naben.
Lenker eventuell weiß?
Vorbau hätt ich noch gern nen integrierten.
Säh der Hinterbau in glänzendem Schwarz oder gar in weiß besser aus?

Besser EX 729 vorne und EX 721 hinten oder andersrum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. April 2009)

Bitte keine weißen Felgen ! Und auch sonst nix.
Blaue Hopes mit schwarzen Mavics 729ern. Zwei verschiedene Felgen finde ich auch komisch, weil die zwei Mavics sehr verschiedene Querschnitte haben. Ist aber ein rein optisches Thema.
Vorbau/Lenker vielleicht Sunline, passt auch optisch sehr gut zur Fox.
Oder twenty6 Vorbau in schwarz + schwarzen Lenker.

Solange die Hone hält würde ich die erstmal lassen.


----------



## eLw00d (3. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bitte keine weißen Felgen ! Und auch sonst nix.
> Blaue Hopes mit schwarzen Mavics 729ern. Zwei verschiedene Felgen finde ich auch komisch, weil die zwei Mavics sehr verschiedene Querschnitte haben. Ist aber ein rein optisches Thema.
> Vorbau/Lenker vielleicht Sunline, passt auch optisch sehr gut zur Fox.
> Oder twenty6 Vorbau in schwarz + schwarzen Lenker.
> ...



Klar, die Hone bleibt. Brauch halt noch ne zweite Kurbel, da ja zwei bike aufgebaut werden sollen.
Die Hone kommt dann an die bitch.
Hab bisher eine Mavic 729er Felge hinten. Vorne ist noch ne krumme singletrack dran. 
Die soll halt weg. Und da die 729er irgendwie auch nicht so das stabilste zu sein scheint, dacht ich mir ich hol für hinten ne 721er. Die wird ja etwas mehr gelobt hier.
Weiße Felgen kommen garnicht in Frage, keine Bange.

Twenty 6 ist supergenial, und leider auch dementsprechend teuer. 
Ein bisschen muss ich dann schon noch auf's Geld achten. 
Aber so'n grüner Direct Mount Vorbau von Hope, wie gerade in den News diskutiert, das wär schon nicht schlecht. Scheint einigermaßen zum lack zu passen. Naben dann auch noch so... 
Hoffentlich bleibts nicht für immer und ewig den teamfahrern vorbehalten.


----------



## Mobbel (3. April 2009)

Mein Rad ist jetzt endlich fertig. 
Ich muss sagen, ich bin noch nie ein so gutes Fahrrad gefahren als das.
Bilder kommen am Sonntag! Fotoshooting in Stuttgart City 
Grüße Moritz


----------



## thomlau (4. April 2009)

Hallo Untertassen,

ich will euch mal den momentanen Stand meines St Aufbaus
zeigen. Umwerfer, Griffe, Lenker und Vorbau kommen in den 
nächsten Tagen. Kettenführung werd`ich wohl auch noch tauschen.




Gruß
     thomlau


----------



## guru39 (4. April 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist jetzt endlich fertig.
> Ich muss sagen, ich bin noch nie ein so gutes Fahrrad gefahren als das.
> Bilder kommen am Sonntag! Fotoshooting in Stuttgart City
> Grüße Moritz



Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Bilder 

Gruß Rainer.


----------



## Mobbel (5. April 2009)

Also, bin heute das erste mal mit dem Ufo gefahren & gleich mal auf Dirt.
Ich muss sagen, ich bin so GEIL auf dieses Rad geworden... Es ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Ich springe mit dem UFO die selben Tricks die ich mit meinem FMXTB springe.
Sogar 360°'s gehen locker! Einfach WAHNSINN! 

Morgen dann ein Fotoshooting in Stuttgart City mit fetten Locations.
& dann gibt's gescheite Bilder!


----------



## Omegar (5. April 2009)

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an alle Boxxer-Fahrer hier. Ich überlege (sollte meine MZ nach dem Service wieder in A**** gehen) mir ne RS Boxxer zuzulegen... Also dann die neue 2010er Version. 
Nun zur Frage: Kann ich die gabel auch mit 180 oder 190mm Federweg fahren? Ich habe gehört, dass das mit irgendwelchen spacern machbar ist!?

PS.: irgendwie vertraue ich singelcrown-Gabeln nicht mehr so ganz, wenn ich an die Knackenden Kronen der Totems denke... Ich will ein rundum Sorglospaket!


----------



## taff äs häll (5. April 2009)

Hallo UFO-ST Piloten ;-),

ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab mir ein Nicolai UFO ST zugelegt, bin vorher nur Dirt gefahren und wollte mir jetzt einen Freerider aufbauen. Ich wollte euch fragen, ob mein Aufbau stimmig wäre, Einsatzgebiet sollte wie gesagt vorallem Freeride sein und bin kein Gewichtsfetischist... 

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO-ST in Mattschwarz (Größe M)
Federgabel: Rock Shox Domain 318 Coil
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector PVA
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 (vorne 203mm, hinten 185mm Rotor)
Laufräder: Atomlab Felgen, 20mm GI Nabe vorne, 12mm Veltec Nabe hinten mit        Schwalbe Big Betty Reifen
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 mit X9 Trigger
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe: Leafcycles Lock On
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 36T
Innelager: Truvativ Howitzer
Kettenführung: Truvativ 
Sattelstütze: Truvativ XR Clamp
Sattel: Mankind 

Bilder stell ich dann mal mitte der Woche rein, wenns fertig ist ;-)

Greez 

Phil


----------



## eLw00d (5. April 2009)

Die Code 5 dürfte doch nicht viel teuerer sein als ne Juicy Seven oder?
Würd eher die nehmen.
Statt Sram X.9 vielleicht auch besser XT.
Und die Big Bettys sind auch nicht immer optimal.


----------



## TheRacer (5. April 2009)

Ich würde auch lieber einen besseren Dämpfer holen und wenn es sram sein soll lieber x7 statt x9 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. April 2009)

X.9 paßt doch.


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. April 2009)

Also steht der Aufbau doch schon fest, wenn Du nächste Woche schon Bilder posten willst... 

Zu den Felgen kann ich nichts sagen, meine Atomlab vor 4 Jahren waren grauselig. Big Betty sind bei Nässe sehr bescheiden, ansonsten tolle Reifen. Die KeFü ist für mich die hässlichste überhaupt, aber sie funktioniert gut und der Preis ist super. Alles in allem ein solider und guter Aufbau, vielleicht hinten noch eine große Scheibe, kann nicht schaden ;-)


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (6. April 2009)

Ich würde, wie schon gesagt en besseren dämpfer nehmen (vivid, roco, dhx..)! Bin ne Zeit lang auch den X Fusion im UFO gefahren un danach en Roco, das ist meiner Meinung nach schon en krasser Unterschied!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2009)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> Bin ne Zeit lang auch den X Fusion im UFO gefahren un danach en Roco, das ist meiner Meinung nach schon en krasser Unterschied!!



ja klar weil der Roco totaler Dreck ist


----------



## haha (6. April 2009)

x-fusion sollte man nicht unterschätzen. vor allem der dh2 ist auf jeden fall mit nem dhx 5.0 vergleichbar. und der service ist natürlich alleroberste sahne, dafür muss man koehn echt mal loben.


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

was für eine einbaulänge kann ich beim dämpfer für eine untertasse nehmen ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2009)

222 ufo-st


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort. 

welchen dämpfer würdet ihr nehmen ? vivid oder dhx 5.0 ? 
bisher war ich mit meinem vivid zufrieden, bis er starb. ...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2009)

Nach Fox DHX habe ich jetzt den Vivid und bin nur noch am feiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

achso okay danke.  
also bleibe ich bei ihm.. 
hoffentlich kommt er schnell.


----------



## CaLgOn (6. April 2009)

Naja man kann den Air Fox auch nicht mit dem Coil vergleichen! Aber ich würde sagen, es kommt wirklich auf die Vorliebenan , mit keinem machst du was falsch.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2009)

schon einen Air gefahren? oder mal meinen mit Tuning probiert?


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

air ist im moment leider zu teuer. 
bei bikemailorder steht, dass ich zusätzlich noch "buchsen" kaufen muss. was ist damit gemeint ? ich hab leider nicht so viel ahnung von herumschrauben. bitte verzeiht mir.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (6. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja klar weil der Roco totaler Dreck ist



findest du ?  

@haha
ich bin bisher nur den Vector gefahrn kann sonst nixx zu X Fusion sagen.....


----------



## 2und4zig (6. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> bei bikemailorder steht, dass ich zusätzlich noch "buchsen" kaufen muss. was ist damit gemeint ?



Die Dämpferbuchsen sind kleine Metallhülsen, die in die Dämpferaufen eingepresst werden, so in der Art wie ein Adapter zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen. Der Außendurchmesser muss dabei der Bohrung im Dämpfer entsprechen, die Innenbohrung dem Durchmesser deines Dämpferbolzens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

und wo bekommt man die her ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2009)

hast Du Dir doch selber schon beantwortet 



enemy111 schrieb:


> bei bikemailorder steht, dass ich zusätzlich noch "buchsen" kaufen muss


----------



## guru39 (6. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> und wo bekommt man die her ?



wenn du willst schicke ich sie dir


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

ne bei bikemailorder kann man ja eben keine kaufen ! 
das ist ja mein problem.


----------



## Der_Graf (6. April 2009)

Die kann man doch sicher bei Nicolai bestellen, oder nicht?


----------



## 2und4zig (6. April 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> ne bei bikemailorder kann man ja eben keine kaufen !
> das ist ja mein problem.



Doch geht, einfach "buchsen" als suchbegriff eingeben, voila 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=buchsen&x=0&y=0

Musst nur noch gucken welche Breite und Bohrung du brauchst


----------



## enemy111 (6. April 2009)

jaaaa korrekt ! 
siehst du dann irgendwo welche von ROCK SHOX ? ...... na also.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. April 2009)

die passen alle, 12,9mm FOX, ROCK SHOX ect.


----------



## Omegar (7. April 2009)

Kann man die Boxxer nun mit 180 oder 190mm fahren? und wie mache ich das? 200 sind mir an meinem UFO glaube ich zuviel...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. April 2009)

is hier irgendwo ein Contest ausgeschrieben wer die lustigste Frage des Tages stellt, oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (7. April 2009)

...
die kannst du auch mit 200mm fahren.


----------



## mikeymark (8. April 2009)

so, für alle die es interessiert, mein ufo wiegt 18,40 kg.  
das foto in meinem album ist allerdings nicht ganz so aktuell. mittlerweile sind rubberqueen reifen drauf, sattelschelle und ein besserer sattel wurde noch montiert.


----------



## Mobbel (9. April 2009)

ENDLICH ein Bild


----------



## Falco Mille (9. April 2009)

Aber immer schön anschließen, Mobbel !

lg, Falco


----------



## abbath (9. April 2009)

Der soll das nicht anschließen, drauf fahren (hüpfen, fliegen - wasauchimmer) soll er.


----------



## Condor (9. April 2009)

Das war wohl auf letztes Dirtmasters bezogen....


----------



## Nesko (11. April 2009)

Hallo,

warum sind eigentlich die Kettenstreben im Vergleich zu den Sitzstreben bei dem UFO ST dünner? Bei den anderen Rahmen ist das nicht so, selbst bei den UFO DS nicht. Wie kommts? Noch was zu dem UFO DS...was soll dieses Blech das am Unterrohr ist, muss das so sein oder ist das nur wegen der Optik?

Gruß


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. April 2009)

Die Durchmesser der Rohre sind in Relation zu den Kräften, die auf sie wirken. Da das ST so konstruiert ist, das nicht allzu große Kräfte auf die Kettenstreben wirken, sind sie also auch dünner gewählt. Das "Blech" ist Teil des Gussets und dient gleichzeitig als Dämpferaufnahme. Dieses Teil findet sich an vielen Nicolai-Rahmen und kann auch des öfteren zur Anpassung der Geometrie durch Umhängung des Dämpfers verwendet werden. Ob es beim DS in dieser Größe aus Stabilitätsgründen notwendig ist, oder der optische Faktor auch eine Rolle spielt, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## eLw00d (11. April 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Die Durchmesser der Rohre sind in Relation zu den Kräften, die auf sie wirken. Da das ST so konstruiert ist, das nicht allzu große Kräfte auf die Sitzstreben wirken, sind sie also auch dünner gewählt.



Meinst das bestimmt umgekehrt, oder?
Die Kettenstreben sind die dünnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timbowjoketown (11. April 2009)

Ja sorry, habs verbessert!


----------



## thomlau (11. April 2009)

So, meine Untertasse ist jetzt auch startklar.
Läuft einfach nur geil!!!

Nicolai ist einfach ein Traum!!!!


----------



## wavearound (12. April 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> ENDLICH ein Bild



Endlich ma wieder n'DS-

....wurd au Zeit-

Schickes Teil.....


.....muss weiter Eier suchen.


----------



## Der_Graf (13. April 2009)

Hey Mobbel, sieht echt geil aus dein UFO
Kannst aber mal beizeiten ´n Bild mit hochgeschraubter Gabel reinstellen, würd mich freuen


----------



## BikeViking (13. April 2009)

da sind ja glatt 2 (in Worten zwei) Ufos 

aber eindeutig nur ein richtiges


----------



## mikeymark (13. April 2009)

Jetzt wo du es sagst sehe ich es auch, hatte mich vorher immer nur auf das DS konzentriert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (13. April 2009)

haha 
bild folgt, bin nur die ganze woche nicht zuhaus. xD
doch dann folgen bilder. kann nur mit actionpics helfen xD
danke für die kommentare


----------



## der Digge (14. April 2009)

Neues Mobbelmobil ist durchaus tauglich 





Kleine Spielerei, sonst alles beim alten ... noch


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. April 2009)

da is Schnee auf dem Foto ?!


----------



## der Digge (14. April 2009)

Dat is wegen der Lage zwischen Chemie- und Kraftwerk, völlig andere Klimazone


----------



## san_andreas (14. April 2009)

Support your local dealer !


----------



## taff äs häll (14. April 2009)

Hier mal mein neues Gefährt


----------



## guru39 (14. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Support your local dealer !



genau 

@taff äs häll,
extrem bescheidenes Bild 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## taff äs häll (14. April 2009)

@guru39:

Das stimmt wohl... 
Liegt wohl am Verkleinern und am Lichteinfall, bin ich von meiner Cybershot nicht gewöhnt  
Ich mach morgen nochmal eins bei vernüftigen Lichtverhältnissen.. ;-)


----------



## mikeymark (15. April 2009)

Ohne Hilfe klappte einfach garnichts ! Deshalb ist es schon ganz gut einen echten Vollprofie dabei zu haben  !


----------



## tokessa (15. April 2009)

Der ißt dein werkzeug auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (15. April 2009)

Das war nur eines der vielen Probleme die alles "ein wenig" hinausgezögert haben!


----------



## tokessa (15. April 2009)

Ja so sind sie, aber sie geben uns ja auch viel


----------



## mikeymark (15. April 2009)

Ich bin schon Glücklich wenn ich ihn Lachen sehe.

Werde die Tage mal ein Aktuelles Bild von meinem Ufo machen und ins Forum stellen, hab aber im Moment noch zu tun.

p.s. Hat jemand Erfahrung hier mit einer Kefü von "ShamanRacing" ? Würde die gerne nach Umrüstung meines Specis gerne an dem bike fahren.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2009)

he he... 
 geht mir genau so,- aus 100 teilen die auf dem boden liegen,- haben meine kinder IMMER das wichtigste teil herrausgefischt u. es irgendwo im haus versteckt.  

Mike.
welche "ShamanRacing" meinst du ?


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2009)

Zwar kein Nicolai, aber dafür mit Nachwuchsschrauber !


----------



## mikeymark (15. April 2009)

Na ich sehe schon San Andreas hat auch Hilfe bei der Arbeit am bike 


@KHUJAND 
"Shaman Racing - 4X Comp Kettenführung - ISCG-alt"


----------



## KHUJAND (15. April 2009)

generell sind KeFü´s  ne wahnsinns arbeit,- 
 bis die mal problemlos laufen. 
zu der Shaman Racing - 4X Comp kann ich nichts genaues sagen.

wird aber auch ne fummels arbeit,- bis alles passt.
davon kannste getrost ausgehen. 

@kl. san_andreas


----------



## tokessa (15. April 2009)

Der kleine ist putzig, aber schleppst du dein bike etwa immer so hoch


----------



## mikeymark (15. April 2009)

Wiso? 
Mein Bruder lässt es immer unterm Balkon stehen und zieht es nacher am Seil hoch  . Wenn es dann wieder losgeht fährt er durchs treppenhaus wieder runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (15. April 2009)

Lol, meinte eigentlich san andreas, aber die story ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

Mike die Shaman Racing - 4X Comp Kettenführung  würde auch farblich gut zu deinem bike passen... 
 bin mal auf kompl. bilder gespannt.


 bei meinem U-ST hat sich auch einiges getan,- bilder kommen .


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

@tokessa: es geht nur in den 2.Stock und außerdem haben wir einen Lift (wobei da ein Downhiller oder so ein ausgewachsener Freerider gerade so reingehn).

@Khujand: da bin ich ja mal gespannt !


----------



## tokessa (16. April 2009)

Ahso na dann gehts 
@Khujand:Thomson ?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

tokessa schrieb:


> Ahso na dann gehts
> @Khujand:Thomson ?



nein der Thomson vorbau is mir doch ein wenig zu lang.
*reifen*sattel*pedalen*lenker*schaltwerk* usw. sind -NEU- 

Thomas 
du hast ja das uptade schon gesehen.
all die anderen kennen nur das alte bild.


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Den Thomson gibts doch in 50mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Den Thomson gibts doch in 50mm.



ich weiss... ^^

ich hab den ganz kurzen Race-Face Diabolus drauf,-
mir gefällt der.


----------



## tokessa (16. April 2009)

OK dachte schon was gibt es da noch zu verbessern


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Es gibt immer noch was zu verbessern.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Zwar kein Nicolai, aber dafür mit Nachwuchsschrauber !



sind das 2.7er schlappen?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

ich tip mal auf schuhgr. 23.


----------



## tokessa (16. April 2009)

Lol


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

@khujand: 23 stimmt !
@kroiterfee: das sind 2,4er Maxxis Advantage (gabs bei CRC für 15 Euro).


----------



## der Digge (16. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein der Thomson vorbau is mir doch ein wenig zu lang.
> *reifen*sattel*pedalen*lenker*schaltwerk* usw. sind -NEU-
> 
> Thomas
> ...



Bis auf den Sattel stehen bei mir noch die gleichen updates an, bin ich mal gespannt was jetzt verbaut ist, 
taugt die Rubber Queen doch nicht


----------



## mikeymark (16. April 2009)

RubberQueen ist endgeil !!!!! 
Rollt super und ab und hat genug traktion (Allerdings nur solange es staubtrocken ist, im Regen bin ich ihn noch nicht gefahren)


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

im nassen gelände ist die queen leider nix. mich hats da nur gemault. mit muddy marys hingegen alles safe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (16. April 2009)

Da ich mit dem Ufo nur im Park unterwegs sein werde, ist trockenes Wetter die Grundvorraussetzung  
Für einen Regennassen und kalten Tag bezahle ich nämlich nicht auch noch Eintritt  
Dann war meine Reifenwahl ja doch ganz in Ordnung


----------



## KHUJAND (16. April 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Bis auf den Sattel stehen bei mir noch die gleichen updates an, bin ich mal gespannt was jetzt verbaut ist,
> taugt die Rubber Queen doch nicht



 die reifen sind TOP  
ich finde sie optisch zu ballonartig an meinem bike,- daher kommen schmalere drauf.



David 
alles gute u. beste genesung.


----------



## der Digge (16. April 2009)

danke, wenn die OP morgen gut läuft bin ich so ab Juni wieder halbwegs dabei


----------



## c_w (16. April 2009)

Hab mit der Rubbelkoenigin aehnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings wuerd ich die Kritik etwas einschraenken:
- im Trockenen super!
- mit nassen Wurzeln kommt sie auch verhaeltnismaessig gut zurecht.
- Matsch = der Tod! Selbstreinigung relativ schlecht, rutscht recht stark.

Also vll ist die Muddy Mary doch der bessere sorglos Ganzjahresreifen...


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> im nassen gelände ist die queen leider nix. mich hats da nur gemault. mit muddy marys hingegen alles safe.




Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen, die Gummikönigin saugt sich auch gut fest wenn sie nass ist


----------



## kroiterfee (16. April 2009)

wie c_w schon richtig sagte. selbstreinigung istnicht so der hit. nun ja. ich kam mit den mm besser zurecht...


----------



## Mobbel (16. April 2009)

erste Testfahrten mit dem neuen Ufo!


----------



## mikeymark (17. April 2009)

Mit neuen Reifen und anderem Sattel. 
Eine Sattelklemme ist mittlerweile auch dran. 









Das muss diesen Sommer erstmal genug sein, jetzt will ich erstmal damit fahren.


----------



## fabs8 (17. April 2009)

wirklich schön geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (17. April 2009)

Jep sauber


----------



## Mobbel (17. April 2009)

riiichtig geil! sieht meins zum Verwechseln ähnlich!


----------



## eLw00d (17. April 2009)

Schöne Action Mobbel!


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2009)

@Mike. "ein traum" 
total clean,- mit bewehrten parts. 

@Moritz. 
 macht dein Dad keine fotos mehr ?


----------



## der Digge (20. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Mike. "ein traum"
> total clean,- mit bewehrten parts.



genau! perfekte Bikeparkmaschine und sorglos Spaßgerät mit stimmiger Optik


----------



## mikeymark (20. April 2009)

Danke Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-dog (21. April 2009)

Anbei mein UFO Ds die Perfekte Frau

sexy
schluckt wie die Sau
und **** wie der Teufel
trink nach dem Ritt mit dir ein Bier


----------



## KHUJAND (21. April 2009)

^^^^


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2009)

Ja, ja, was ist die ideale Frau ?

Blond, vollbusig und nymphoman und nach dem Sex verwandelt sie sich in einen Kasten Bier und drei gute Kumpels...


----------



## fabs8 (21. April 2009)




----------



## der Digge (21. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, ja, was ist die ideale Frau ?
> 
> Blond, vollbusig und nymphoman und nach dem Sex verwandelt sie sich in einen Kasten Bier und drei gute Kumpels...



Im Wort "Frau" muss man nur vier Buchstaben tauschen und schon erhält man "Bier"


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (21. April 2009)

hey
fährt jemand von euch hinten eine 12mm Achse mit Schnellspanner? Meine Schraubachse geht mir mittlweile aufn ...!!

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Mobbel (21. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @Moritz.
> macht dein Dad keine fotos mehr ?



dochdoch, brauch nur bissle länger, das alter & so


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2009)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> hey
> fährt jemand von euch hinten eine 12mm Achse mit Schnellspanner? Meine Schraubachse geht mir mittlweile aufn ...!!
> 
> Danke
> Gruß



Ich fahre ne Maxle hinten, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> dochdoch, brauch nur bissle länger, das alter & so



Der war fies


----------



## Mobbel (24. April 2009)

schaut her, er hat es hinbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

NICOLAI MASCHINENBAU 
(endlich kompl. fertig)  


RAHMEN: ufo-st grösse M.
GABEL: rock-shox totem coil.
DÄMPFER: rock-shox vivid 5.1
STEUERSATZ: reset racing 
BREMSE: avid code
LAUFRADSATZ: hope pro naben, atomlab dh felgen
REIFEN: Maxxis Ardent
VORBAU: race face diabolus.
LENKER: Sunline V1 Lenker 19mm Rise -N- Edition.
KURBEL: truvativ holzfeller oct.
INNENLAGER: truvativ team 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: E.13 Light Guide  
PEDALEN: NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale  (weiss)
SATTELSTÜTZE: thomson
SATTEL: SDG Ti-Fly C Sattel 
SCHELLE: hope
SCHALTWERK: sram x o
CASSETTE: sram 
KETTE: sram
SCHALTHEBEL: sram x 9
GRIFFE: Odi

--------------------------------------------
das sind ges. 18,30 kg... 
(Pic by khujand)


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

woow Moritz !


----------



## fabs8 (27. April 2009)

Top Bike, Artur


----------



## mikeymark (27. April 2009)

Artur, das Ufo ist der Hammer.  
Gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

DANKE Leute.
ich glaube so kanns nun bleiben.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. April 2009)

sehr schönes UFO.
wie ists denn so mit dem Grössenunterschied zwischen M und L ?
wo machts sich bemerkbar, oder garnicht ?


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2009)

Sehr schön, Artur !
Statt dem Diabolus noch einen Thomson-Vorbau...dann ist es fertig und nochmal über 100g leichter.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Artur !
> Statt dem Diabolus noch einen Thomson-Vorbau...dann ist es fertig und nochmal über 100g leichter.



das habe ich schon mehrfach in betracht gezogen. 
 aber der  Diabolus  bleibt,- 
weil der thomson doch etwas zu lang ist mit 50mm 

Kuwa.
 ja das merkt man schon... 
 mein vorheriges UFO-ST war L. 
es war ein richtiges schiff im gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen kompacktem 
UFO-ST in M.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

geiles bike! besonders die kombi orange mit den schwarz weissen decals... sehr bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (27. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kuwa.
> ja das merkt man schon...
> mein vorheriges UFO-ST war L.
> es war ein richtiges schiff im gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen kompacktem
> UFO-ST in M.



und wie isses auf Downhills, oder im Park ? 
denke mal länger ist da besser ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> und wie isses auf Downhills, oder im Park ?
> denke mal länger ist da besser ?



 also ich bin 1,79-1,80m u. finde ein UFO-ST in M.
ideal für´n bikepark.


----------



## Monolithic (27. April 2009)

Sehr sehr schick. Knallige Farbe und trotzdem irgendwie noch dezent.  Findet man auch im Dunkeln wieder...

Wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Ardent?


----------



## Kuwahades (27. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> also ich bin 1,79-1,80m u. finde ein UFO-ST in M.
> ideal für´n bikepark.



bin genauso groß, finde aber mein Helius FR in M zu klein für DH`s.
Oberrohr und Radstand könnten etwas länger sein, Rahmenhöhe ist optimal !

auf welchen Radstand kommst Du denn mit der Totem ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

@ Monolithic  die 2,4er Maxxis Ardent ist eine

mischung zw. maxxis high roller u.
maxxis minion
(also ideal)     

u. ges. 1 cm schmaler als die 2,4er Rubber Queen 
(von felgen flansch zum anderen felgen flansch gemessen) 

@Kuwa 
 die rahmen grössen haben wir zuhauf hier schon durchdiskutiert.
es ist immer der eigen eindruck der im nachhinein zählt.

ich kann nur sagen,-das mich der (alte) lange radstand im L rahmen mit boxxer  doch ein wenig gestört hat.
das M bike geht wie hulle nach vorne...


----------



## Kuwahades (27. April 2009)

... wie lang isses denn nun ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

artur: stösst die totem mit dem reset steuersatz am unterrohr an?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> artur: stösst die totem mit dem reset steuersatz am unterrohr an?



bestimmt... 



@Kuwahades 
werde heute mal messen.-ok.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> bestimmt...



 

[  ] ja

[  ] nein

[  ] vielleicht


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

Thomas.
dachte die frage war/ist nicht ernst gemeint... 

 denkst du ich würde die rahmen/gabel/steuersatz kombination fahren,- wenn´s anschlagen würde  ? 
 bestimmt nicht. 

u. überhaupt habe ich davon noch nie gehört,- 
zumin. nicht bei NICOLAI !


----------



## kroiterfee (27. April 2009)

DAS wollte ich doch hören...  hast du meine email bekommen?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> DAS wollte ich doch hören...  hast du meine email bekommen?



 ne wann ??? 
sende bitte noch mal an 

[email protected]


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2009)

Hat jemand mal ein Ufo mehr Tourenlastig aufgebaut?
Suche ein Zwischending ! Touren und viel Federweg?!
Ideen ?
Oder blöde Idee von mir?


----------



## Der_Graf (27. April 2009)

@ KHUJAND

Das UFO sieht jetzt echt hammer aus, der Sattel ergänzt sich perfekt mit der Gabel + den Bremsen! Sieht auch um einiges sportlicher als davor aus



Meins is nun auch mal fertig, vorerst keine Änderungen mehr. Nur evtl. Reifen, da mir die Pellen mit 1,4 Kilo langsam zu schwer sind 





Und es ist wunderschön ein knackiges frisches Schaltwerk zu fahrn


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2009)

@MarcoFibr: Keine blöde Idee. Ein Helius FR mit Totem wäre da aber eine bessere Lösung. Schau mal in den Helius-Thread, da gibts schöne Beispiele.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. April 2009)

woow @Der_Graf. dein bike is TOP 
 ganz im ernst,- die schweren reifen würde ich austauschen. 

@MarcoFibr 
 einige habens gemacht,- so mit umwerfer usw. 
haben aber im nachhinein umgerüstet.
 auf DH/FR !
also ne reine touren machine wird ein U-ST nie. 
egal wie man es aufbaut...

aber einz bleibt,- 
ein TOP rahmen/bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (27. April 2009)

Oh mann wieder mal astreine Geräte hier 
So eins muss auch noch irgendwann her fürn Bikepark ^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (27. April 2009)

Für Touren hab ich ein Nonius. 
Wäre für Touren am Gardasee, Harz, usw...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. April 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Für Touren hab ich ein Nonius.
> Wäre für Touren am Gardasee, Harz, usw...



Freeride Touren (mit einigen schiebe passagen) gehen problemlos....

ich fahre vorne ein 38er kettenblatt,-u. hinten 9 fach. 


@Metalfranke 
 DANKE !


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Hatte vorne so an 36-22 gedacht, Luftdämpfer, 160-120 Gabel,usw.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. April 2009)

helius fr mit lyrik u-turn!


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Helius ist zu teuer für ein 2.Rad und das Ufo mit Eingelenker finde ich passender.


----------



## kroiterfee (28. April 2009)

ok. :-(


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Sonst gerne ein Helius. Komm aus der Nähe von Hamburg und da brauch ich es ja nicht immer!


----------



## MarcoFibr (29. April 2009)

Auf der Hausmesse kann ich doch das Ufo mal testen, oder ?
Hat ja noch Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

bei mir hat sich auch wieder was getan


----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2009)




----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

das fährt sich so geil das ich echt nichts anderes mehr haben will, das Ding halte ich am laufen bis die Garantie durch ist und dann kommt ein neues  ich hoffe die Herren von -N- stellen die Produktion so schnell nicht ein, heute Nacht habe ich auch gleich einen neuen Jünger assimiliert


----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis dir die Finger jucken und du wieder was verändern willst. ^^

Dein Ufo ist echt der Wahnsinn. Genau so würd ich's auch lassen und mir ein zweites zum fahren aufbauen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

danke, ich würde gerne mal die Saint Bremse testen, aber nur weil die Hope gerne mal laut wird, das soll bei der Saint aber auch so sein, sonst fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein, IM MOMENT


----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2009)

Thema Titanfeder ist schonmal besprochen worden?

Bei fast jedem anderen bike würd ich direkt sagen, das es ne optische Aufwertung wäre, aber die schwarze Stahlfeder passt bei dir einfach gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

ich will echt keine Titanfeder haben, bei 222mm kaum Ersparniss, ermüden schneller und sind teuer und hässlich, Farbe und Windung

Steel is Real


----------



## tokessa (29. April 2009)

Auf die dauer kommst an ck nicht vorbei


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

ck?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (29. April 2009)

Chris King denk ich meint er.

Finde es aber so auch einfach den Hammer! Ufo an die Macht!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

achso ja, er meint CK Naben, aber so lange die Hope halten bleibt es dabei


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2009)

Einfach ein super Bike !
He John-Doe, machst du das auch mal dreckig ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)




----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2009)

Oder noch wissenswerter: Kannst du überhaupt Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

shit jetzt habt ihr mich erwischt


----------



## tokessa (29. April 2009)

Ck ? Mann haben wir uns sonntag noch drüber unterhalten du opa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2009)

Neu im 2009er Chris King Sortiment:







Wird allerdings ne harte Zukunft im Prono-thread, falls du zukünftig radfahren willst...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. April 2009)

ja die im pornothread sind immer so gaymein zu mir *auf dem Arm will* wenn ich mich als Anfänger oute, bashoOorn die mich bestimmt


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich auch wieder was getan


----------



## KHUJAND (30. April 2009)

übel geiles bike+foto.


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> danke, ich würde gerne mal die Saint Bremse testen, aber nur weil die Hope gerne mal laut wird, das soll bei der Saint aber auch so sein, sonst fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein, IM MOMENT



Hope und laut? Dass kenn ich. Mach einfach zwei Messingbeilagscheiben zwischen Adapter und Bremse. Das wirkt Wunder. Kann ich bestätigen.
Bei mir hat Sie sogar manchmal mit belüfteten Scheiben gesungen. Seit die Messingbeilagscheiben drinne sind, ists nur noch wirklich ganz selten.


----------



## tokessa (30. April 2009)

Ach der sucht doch nur ne ausrede um sich die saint dranzubauen


----------



## race-dog (30. April 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> bei mir hat sich auch wieder was getan



Die Kettenführung sieht sehr geil aus klasse farbkombi


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Hope und laut? Dass kenn ich. Mach einfach zwei Messingbeilagscheiben zwischen Adapter und Bremse. Das wirkt Wunder. Kann ich bestätigen.
> Bei mir hat Sie sogar manchmal mit belüfteten Scheiben gesungen. Seit die Messingbeilagscheiben drinne sind, ists nur noch wirklich ganz selten.


das mit den Messingscheiben habe ich ja quasi erfunden, siehe Hope Moto V2 Thread, hilft aber nur bedingt  in Willingen mit den neuen KoolStop (frisch eingefahren) haben die gequietscht wie ein Schwein beim Metzger



tokessa schrieb:


> Ach der sucht doch nur ne ausrede um sich die saint dranzubauen



nee ich brauche keine Ausrede, ich bin ja nicht verheiratet  ich würde die einfach gerne mal testen

an den Rest, danke


----------



## softbiker (30. April 2009)

Gut o.k. ich habs nur abgeschaut 
Aber ich hab die roten EBC-Beläge drinne und die sind etwas weicher. Da ist mit singen nicht mehr sehr viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

ich bekomme jetzt noch mal die grünen weicheren von gocycle, mal sehen was die können


----------



## rotzifotzi (30. April 2009)

Sehr geile Kiste!!!


----------



## lipmo51 (30. April 2009)

Hey Leute.....ich werd jetzt hier im Thread mitmischen und euch mit 1000 Fragen nerven,da ich bald auch ein "UFO´laner" werde 

Mein erstes Problem sind die Buchsen....
wollte die bei GoCycle bestellen....aber die haben die Bestellung storniert,da genau DIE Größen nicht lieferbar sind !

Wo bekomm ich denn sonst noch die Buchsen weg?Direkt Nicolai?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

ja kannst Du gleich mit dem Rahmen ordern die wissen schon was Du für UFO-ST und Vivid brauchst


----------



## lipmo51 (30. April 2009)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt.....
Dann fehlt mir nur noch ein Steuersatz....Sonst ist alles bestellt.....
Dann heißt es nur noch warten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

hast Du schon eine Liefer KW bekommen?
meins war übrigens ein paar Wochen zu früh fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (30. April 2009)

ja Termin ist ganz schnell  Rahmen ist schon fertig bei denen....
Ist dann zwar nicht "weiß" aber dafür brauch ich dann auch nicht 4 Wochen oder so zu warten.


----------



## Der_Graf (30. April 2009)

*gespannt*

@JOHN DOE:

Sind da rote Aufkleber hinter den Blechen am Unterrohr??? Die müssen weg, dann sehr schön  (ok..noch schöner mein ich )


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)

da steht aber was ganz wichtiges drauf, das muss so bleiben


----------



## mikeymark (30. April 2009)

@lipmo51
Glückwunsch zu einem Konkurrenzlosem Rahmen! 
p.s. Aber das warten ist das schlimste von allen. 

Übrigens,.....ich hab meinen schäbigen Velo Sattel wieder zwangsmontieren müssen. 
Wärend einer kleinen Pause hab ich das Ufo an einen Baum gestellt. Leider nach einer Minute weggerutscht, und mit der Satteloberfläche in einen abgesägten Ast gestoßen.  
Jetz kann ich den 70,-  Bontrager-Sattel wegschmeißen, das wäre mir bei dem Velosattel echt egal gewesen, der hat nur 9,90 gekostet.


----------



## tokessa (30. April 2009)

Mach nur kein bild rein bist du nen neuen hast


----------



## c_w (30. April 2009)

Entweder das war ne seeeehr scharfe Astschnittkante, oder ein Kacksattel ;-)


----------



## mikeymark (30. April 2009)

Ey man,....echstes Kalbsleder, dreifachgezogene Nähte, doppelt unterlegtes Polster, Titan Gestell, Aramid-Hart-Schale, High Quality. 
Verdammte Astkante (für Interessenten......es war Nußholz). 
Fotos gibt es natürlich keine, ist ja schon Peinlich genug über meine eigene Dummheit zu schreiben.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. April 2009)




----------



## thomlau (1. Mai 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein Ufo mehr Tourenlastig aufgebaut?
> Suche ein Zwischending ! Touren und viel Federweg?!
> Ideen ?
> Oder blöde Idee von mir?



Hallo Marco Fibre,

ich habe mir gerade ein UFO ST aufgebaut, nachdem ich bisher ein Fusion Freak gefahren habe. Mein Freak wog 17 kg. Das Ufo bringt es auf knapp 19kg, was aber in keinster Weise stört. Bergab ist es sogar von Vorteil und Angst,daß was bricht habe ich jetzt auch nimmer.
Meine UFO Daten: Rahmen "S" mit Stahlfederdämpfer
                         Rock Shox Domain IS 180mm
                         RESET WAN.5 Steuersatz
                         FUNN Descender/Veltec Laufräder
                         Muddy Mary 2.35 FR
Avid Code 200/185
                         FUNN Soljam Viper 
                         Goodridge Bremseitungen
                         Jagwire Schaltzüge
                         SDG I-Beam Stütze u. Sattel
SRAM X-7 Schaltung
Ergon GA-1 Griffe
                         Truvativ Vorbau u. Lenker
Race Face DH Kurbel
Race Face Innenlager
                         NC17 Stinger Kefü
                         Umwerferturm 
                         18.96kg

Es gibt noch Einsparpotential beim Dämpfer und der Gabel. Mit `nem
DHX Air und `ner Totem Solo Air sind 18,2kg realistisch. 
Mit Shimano Brocken wie XTR und leichteren Laufrädern kann man das Gewicht auch auf um die 17kg drücken.

Ich finde das Fahr/Flugverhalten meines UFO einfach nur geil und muß sagen, daß es sich trotz des höheren Gewichts noch gut bergauf treten lässt.
Habe schon mehrere Touren gefahren und bin super zufrieden.
Federweg ist bei mir mit Umwerferturm momentan bei 175mm.

```

```




Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Mai 2009)

Klasse !

Danke für dein schönes Beispiel. Muß ich den Umwerferturm extra bestellen ?
Reifen und Laufräder würde ich auch noch leichtere Teile nehmen ! 
Schönes Rad !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djsouth2004 (1. Mai 2009)

Welche Sattelstütze brauch man eigentlich bei dem Ufo-ST in Größe "L" 30 oder 30,9mm?
Und wenn ich ne Hope Sattelklemme nehme dürfte es ne 34,9er sein oder?
Wollts nur gerne wissen da ich mir momentan die liste der teile fertig mache die ich brauch fürs Untertassen Projekt


----------



## tokessa (1. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie ist der sattel merkwürdig montiert.


----------



## mikeymark (1. Mai 2009)

@toki
 jo das seh ich jetzt erst, sieht ja echt komisch aus, aber aus Physiotherapeutischer sicht wahrscheinlich am Ergonomischten und Gesündesten.


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Mai 2009)

djsouth2004 schrieb:


> ....wenn ich ne Hope Sattelklemme nehme dürfte es ne 34,9er sein oder?



würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Mai 2009)

34,9 ist korrekt


----------



## thomlau (2. Mai 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Klasse !
> 
> Danke für dein schönes Beispiel. Muß ich den Umwerferturm extra bestellen ?
> Reifen und Laufräder würde ich auch noch leichtere Teile nehmen !
> Schönes Rad !



Danke!
Umwerferturm kostet 39.- Euro extra. Kannst Du jederzeit nachrüsten.
@tokessa u. mikeymark

Das stimmt Sattelposition sieht merkwürdig aus. Foto ist beim ersten Ausritt entstanden und da war der Sattel so positioniert.
Sitz jetzt etwa Mittig. Zum Touren ist die Einstellung so halt top. Bin am Überlegen, mir abgekröpfte I-Beam zu holen.

Gruß
    thomlau


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (3. Mai 2009)

tach jungs, ich habe mir vor wenigen tagen auch ein ufo st bestellt. hätte eine frage bezüglich dieser farbe hier:





ist das mint grün oder bezeichnet nicolai das irgendwie anders? in der farbtabelle habe ich diesen ton leider nicht gefunden... kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Testmaen (3. Mai 2009)

Hi,

in der Lackierung war das Ufo im 08er Katalog. Die Farbe ist lt. Katalog "seasick/matt black".

Gruß


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (3. Mai 2009)

danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2009)

ich auch mal in "voller fahrt" in Witten/Kohlensiepen. 






    DANKE an JOHN-DOE für den volltreffer.


----------



## tokessa (4. Mai 2009)

Schick


----------



## mikeymark (4. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiles pic!


----------



## san_andreas (4. Mai 2009)

Schönes Bild. Wenn der Fahrer noch etwas weiter links wäre, würds mir noch besser gefallen.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Mai 2009)

Sehr geil!
sieht aber schon ein bischen klein aus in M mit nem 1,79m Fahrer 
wie lange ist denn nun der Radstand ?

wenn der Radstand passt würde ich das UFO in M ausm Bikemarkt ordern !


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> sieht aber schon ein bischen klein aus in M mit nem 1,79m Fahrer
> wie lange ist denn nun der Radstand ?
> 
> wenn der Radstand passt würde ich das UFO in M ausm Bikemarkt ordern !



jo stimmt... fucck hab vergessen zu messen.

 Kuwa
in M. ist es wie angegossen für mich.
 glaub mir wenn du es in L. nimmst bei deiner grösse wirst du es bereuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Mai 2009)

kommt eben darauf an was man mit dem UFO machen will


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Mai 2009)

... denke ich auch !
zum rumspielen habe ich ja ein Helius FR in M, was mir für Downhillstrecken zu kurz wäre !
Deswegen Radstand sollte sich schon zwischen 1,15m und 1,18m bewegen.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2009)

Daniel
 kannst du bitte schnell deinen radstand in deinem L.messen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## c_w (4. Mai 2009)

Das da oben ist bestimmt ne Fotomontage, so clean wie Bild und Rad aussehen ;-)
Khujand und John Doe schrauben nur und machen dann Fotos vor ner blauen Wand, die sie anschliessend in externen Hintergrund einfügen *indeckunggeh* *hehe*


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2009)

schrauben kannich,- fahren nicht...


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Mai 2009)

Danke !
wollte eigentlich den Radstand mal mit ner Totem wissen, aber M ist mir eh zu kurz !




c_w schrieb:


> Das da oben ist bestimmt ne Fotomontage, so clean wie Bild und Rad aussehen ;-)
> Khujand und John Doe schrauben nur und machen dann Fotos vor ner blauen Wand, die sie anschliessend in externen Hintergrund einfügen *indeckunggeh* *hehe*


Wenn man sein Fahrrad zur mal Endreinigung mit in die Badewanne nimmt, ist man hinterher echt überrascht, wie neu sowas hinterher wieder aussehen kann ! 
Warmes Wasser Wirkt Wunder


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Danke !
> wollte eigentlich den Radstand mal mit ner Totem wissen, aber M ist mir eh zu kurz !
> 
> Wenn man sein Fahrrad zur mal Endreinigung mit in die Badewanne nimmt, ist man hinterher echt überrascht, wie neu sowas hinterher wieder aussehen kann !
> Warmes Wasser Wirkt Wunder



du brauchst die angaben zum  radstand wg. deiner badewanne ?


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Mai 2009)

hehe, der war Gut


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mobbel (4. Mai 2009)

jetzt mit 2010er Reba Team & 2010er Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer!
Ein einziger Traum


----------



## der Digge (4. Mai 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Fahrrad zur mal Endreinigung mit in die Badewanne nimmt, ist man hinterher echt überrascht, wie neu sowas hinterher wieder aussehen kann !



Stimmt, sobald man wieder gucken kann nach dem man ne Schelle kassiert hat, weil die Eltern das nich so cool fanden


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Mai 2009)

bin gerade am Bad neu machen und am überlegen, ob ich mir die alte Badewanne nicht für Putzorgien in Garten stellen soll


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2009)

Mobbel schrieb:


> jetzt mit 2010er Reba Team & 2010er Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer!
> Ein einziger Traum




ich stells mal rein. bei dir wurde das bild nicht angezeigt. 







Moritz das bike ist TOP ! 
-------------------------------------------------


Nicolai Ufo-DS
Rock Shox Reba Team 2010 100mm
Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 2010
Avid Juicy Ultimate 160mm
Sram X.0 small with X.0 Gripshift
Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup 2010 710mm
Truvativ Holzfeller Oct. 165mm
NC-17 Magnesium with Ti-Axle
NC-17 Empire S-Pro
NC-17 Dirt Seat
Schwalbe Table Top 24inches

weight: 13,3kg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

wer hat sich ein UFO-ST mit Vivid gekauft und kann mal schauen welches Tune er hat A, B oder C?

Wenn ich rechne: 

196mm Travel:70mm Hub=2,8

bei 2,8 ist B sehr gut, C würde aber auch noch gehen:

Tune A: 2.0-2.4 Leverage Ratio
Tune B: 2.4-2.85 Leverage Ratio
Tune C: 2.85-3.3 Leverage Ratio

Die Frage kommt weil jemand von mir das Tune wissen wollte, nachdem er meinte das bei Nicolai C verbaut wird, ich komme mit B gut zurecht kenne auch keinen der was anderes im UFO hat, aber wenn man noch was verbessern könnte ?!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Um auf die Dekandenz zurückzukommen...man sollte einfach beide Vivids dahaben...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

ja nur ist mir noch kein Schnellwechselsystem eingefallen


----------



## mikeymark (5. Mai 2009)

Ach,.....das hätte wärend der fahrt auch nicht funktioniert!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Man könnte sicher einen Schnellverschluß à la Motorhaube basteln, mit Splint. Der Meister-Dieter kann da sicher was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wer hat sich ein UFO-ST mit Vivid gekauft und kann mal schauen welches Tune er hat A, B oder C?
> 
> Wenn ich rechne:
> 
> ...




 also jetzt redest du chinesisch...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Er meint, es gibt den Vivid in verschiedenen Abstimmungen für verschiedene Hebelverhältnisse am Hinterbau. Aber hat der Vivid das auch in der Aftermarket-Version ?


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Er meint, es gibt den Vivid in verschiedenen Abstimmungen für verschiedene Hebelverhältnisse am Hinterbau. Aber hat der Vivid das auch in der Aftermarket-Version ?



PS: bestimmt kann Falco helfen ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

steht alles auf dem Dämpfer drauf:

Seriennummer: xxx xxxxxxxx xx
und dann steht da 222x70-B oder eben A oder C

Da sind verschiedene Shims für die die verschiedenen Progressionen der Rahmen, haben ja nicht alle die selbe Kinematik.
Ein IronHorse Sunday kannst Du nicht mit dem selben Vivid fahren wie einen AluTech Keiler.

Aftermarket ist immer B man kann aber die Shimstacks bestellen und dann ändern


----------



## alterknochen (5. Mai 2009)

Moin!

Da ich grad überlege mein Ufo mit nem Vivid aufzurüsten und später durch Motopitkan tunen zu lassen, hab ich einfach mal da angefragt...war mir auch nicht wirklich sicher ob es ein DHX oder Vivid wird. Motopitkan empfiehlt auf Grund der Highspeed-Druckstufe ganz klar den Vivid, Tune B.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

ahh, die erste gute Info  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (5. Mai 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> tach jungs, ich habe mir vor wenigen tagen auch ein ufo st bestellt. hätte eine frage bezüglich dieser farbe hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaaaaaa, mintgrün. aber halt nicolai eigener name. die farbe ist damals entstanden als wir eine andere farbe gesucht haben und mint war/ist einfach nur


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> steht alles auf dem Dämpfer drauf:
> 
> Seriennummer: xxx xxxxxxxx xx
> und dann steht da 222x70-B oder eben A oder C



wo steht denn da die Seriennummer druff??? finde bei mir nix


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2009)

Innen im Ausgleichsbehälter...


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

ich glaubs auch
hab nur so einen dummen aufkleber drauf....Made in Taiwan und dann ne lange Nummer....aber ohne a.b.c


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

also bei mir stehts dick und groß drauf, ein Teil der Seriennummer habe ich weg gepixelt:


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

ahhhhhh und genau da klebt ein Aufkleber bei mir...werd den mal abpulen....


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

Ne da drunter ist auch nix.....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

schau mal im abgezogenen Aufkleber  

nee, hast Du den mit einem Rahmen geliefert bekommen?
Oder ist der Aftermarket?
Aus dem Ausland?
oder ist das eine Fälschung aus Fehrnost basierend auf einem FOX DHX


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

ich hab den bei Mountainbikes.net bestellt......279,-
kam ganz normal im Karton,mit den 3 Puffern usw.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

da habe ich meinen auch her, auch in OVP mit Zubehör, komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

dann werden sie es geändert haben....what ever


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAHHH ich habs gefunden....

Es ist eingraviert !!! gaaaaaaaanz oben im Dämpfer über dem roten Rädchen.Da steht dann 222x70 - A
verdammt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> dann werden sie es geändert haben....what ever



ja schon, kann auch sein weil meiner von 09 ist   aber ohne die Seriennummer gehen die halt viel schneller kaputt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHH ich habs gefunden....
> 
> Es ist eingraviert !!! gaaaaaaaanz oben im Dämpfer über dem roten Rädchen.Da steht dann 222x70 - A
> verdammt



aha  dann hast Du jetzt das falsche Tune


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

ich könnt kotzen....na da muss ich mal mit meinem Bikeshop hier sprechen ob der das hinbekommt.Ich hab da keinen Plan von,und wenn ich sowas anfange,dann mach ich immer alles kaputt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

schau Dir mal das Service Manual von RS an, das ist nicht so schwer
oder hier im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350275&highlight=vivid

die Jungs haben das auch schon selber gemacht 

das Manual kann ich Dir schicken


----------



## lipmo51 (5. Mai 2009)

ja aber wenn ich da eh das zeug für bestellen muss,dann können sie mir das auch gleich umbauen.Ich krieg echt ALLES kaputt....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Mai 2009)

ich merke schon, Du bist eher so der ehrgeizige Typ


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Mai 2009)

nun gut....dann werd ich mal in den Bikeladen gehen,und mich erkundigen.Vielleicht machen die das ja auch nicht,dann MUSS ich es selbst machen.
Hätt ich das vorher mal schon gelesen mit dem A auf dem Dämpfer,verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Mai 2009)

oder mit jemandem tauschen ?! aber nicht mit mir


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Mai 2009)

ich mach das schon,irgendwie.Eilt ja nicht.Warte ja eh noch auf viele Sachen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Mai 2009)

ja dann, ich gehe morgen fahren


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Mai 2009)

sooo,das Problem mit dem ABC Tune hat sich bei mir schnell erledigt.
Mountainbikes.net tauscht meinen A Dämpfer gegen einen mit B aus 
Nächste Woche gibts dann einen neuen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Mai 2009)

das ist aber nett vom Ralph


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Mai 2009)

ja der ist immer so....korrekter Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Mai 2009)

der braucht bestimmt selber einen in A und bekommt den nicht  hehe

die Frage ob das UFO bei NICOLAI jetzt mit B oder C ausgeliefert wird ist aber noch ungeklärt


----------



## lipmo51 (6. Mai 2009)

mach keinen Schei55.....Ich hab mir nur wegen DIR den mit "B" bestellt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

dann hast  Du ja im Prinzip auch alles richtig gemacht, es gibt aber einen User  im IBC der sagte das die von Nicolai mit C ausgeliefert werden, das ist aber bis dato ncoh unbestätigt


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Mai 2009)

ich verlass mich jetzt einfach auf deine Erfahrung....du fährst ja mit B


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

nee ich fahre A


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Mai 2009)

is klar


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

nee ich finde B super, habe aber C nicht probiert würde mich aber mal interessieren, müsste ja dann ein gutes Stück mehr Progression haben, würde dann nicht mehr zur BoXXer WC passen, aber evtl. zur 2010ner mit Volumenreduzier dingsbums da


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Mai 2009)

oh man....wenn das so weitergeht dann bau ich da einfach meinen Roco ein und fertig 
Ich hör jetzt auf hier,....spam den Thread voll


----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Vor lauter Rocolitis hier werd ich ganz wild auf das Teil.
Da meine neue Gabel ne Hubabhängige Zugstufe hat, sollte mein Dämpfer die ja natürlich auch haben... 
Bringt's die geteilte Zugstufe beim Ufo überhaupt?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

ich meine nach dem Wechsel von DHX auf Vivid folgendes festgestellt zu haben:

wenn man was in der Strecke übersieht oder auf dem Langehügel aufschlägt bekommt man einfach einen viel sanfteren Tritt in den aller wertesten, oder eben gar keinen

Anfang Hub, sehr aktiv - Mitte-Ende Hub eher langsam, das verzeiht einfach mehr Fahrfehler  
Spricht sehr gut an, arbeitet unauffällig und leise, kostet nichts im Vergleich zum FOX und schaut nebenbei noch porno aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Hmm... klingt verlockend.
Dann bleibt vielleicht nur noch der Steuersatz vom bisherigen Ufo Aufbau erhalten.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

aha, da plant jemand Großes?


----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Joar, hab's Hardtail mit ein paar Teilen vom Nicolai wieder aufgebaut und will das Ufo jetzt nochmal komplett neu aufbauen.
Wenn ich beim Dirt Masters schon nicht mit fahrerischen Fähigkeiten glänzen kann, dann doch wenigstens mit dem bike.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

ja das ist schon mal ein guter Ansatz


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

juhuuu er ist endlich da !


----------



## fabs8 (7. Mai 2009)

wo war er denn?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

fabs8 schrieb:


> wo war er denn?



der ist ganz ganz frisch von -N- gestern bei mir eingetrudelt. 




 farbe (Rot-Orange) täuscht ein wenig,- der ist deutlich dunkler als meiner.


----------



## tokessa (7. Mai 2009)

Lipmos ?
Kühnis


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (7. Mai 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

der ist meiner !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

endlich wieder einer in L was


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

ja mein kumpel ist ja auch etwas grösser...


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Mai 2009)

Schönes Teil


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2009)

geiles dingens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... darf man Fragen, was der Rahmen beim Artur kostet, oder nur über PM ?
> Schönes Teil



Kuwa
 wie kommst du drauf ??? 

ich bin doch kein händler...  (schön wärs)


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2009)

Der Preis hängt davon ab, ob man gleichzeitig eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft beim SC Rot-Weiß abschließt !


----------



## lipmo51 (7. Mai 2009)

ich sag nur ManU 4life.... aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Mai 2009)

ManU detmold? wat is dat denn für´n club?!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Preis hängt davon ab, ob man gleichzeitig eine lebenslange Mitgliedschaft beim SC Rot-Weiß abschließt !



LOL nee  sorry....  

ich bekomme nur für meinen eigenen rahmen ein paar %´te. 
wg. der nun schon 10 jährigen zugehörigkeit bei/zu NICOLAI !


----------



## publicenemy (7. Mai 2009)

unglaublich . orange ist die neue kultfarbe oder? und ich dachte vor nem halben jahr noch ich hab ne farbe gewählt die erstmal nicht so schnell kommt:/ 
ibisrahmen , zumbis , nicolai, anneke beertens  , alle werden se orange


----------



## eLw00d (7. Mai 2009)

Leben geht weiter...


----------



## publicenemy (7. Mai 2009)

rischtisch°!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Mai 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> unglaublich . orange ist die neue kultfarbe oder? und ich dachte vor nem halben jahr noch ich hab ne farbe gewählt die erstmal nicht so schnell kommt:/
> ibisrahmen , zumbis , nicolai, anneke beertens  , alle werden se orange



Du alter Trendsetter ^^


----------



## fabs8 (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2009)

publicenemy schrieb:


> unglaublich . orange ist die neue kultfarbe oder? und ich dachte vor nem halben jahr noch ich hab ne farbe gewählt die erstmal nicht so schnell kommt:/
> ibisrahmen , zumbis , nicolai, anneke beertens  , alle werden se orange



das agent von meinem sohn ist schon 3 jahre jägermeister-orange ! 


 meinem GT zaskar  habe ich vor 14 jahren ne orange pulverung verpasst... 

wohl eher kein trend,- sondern ne schöne farbwahl...


----------



## publicenemy (7. Mai 2009)

jaja


----------



## mikeymark (8. Mai 2009)

@guru
Bist du zufällig auf der http://ch.tilllate.com/de/event/9153382 vertreten? 

Gruß Mike


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2009)

Nein, warum?

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## mikeymark (8. Mai 2009)

Zitat eines Users aus einem anderm thread inkl. deiner Antwort (ich glaube es war John-Doe / Nicolais in Action).
_"Lässt du eigentlich kein Event aus" "das ist mein Job"_
Deshalb dachte ich du wärst auch da. Schade, hätte dich gerne mal persönlich kennengelernt. 
Vielleicht ein anderes mal.


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2009)

Achso  damals war ich noch angestellt, da habe ich darauf geachtet
meinen Chef zu schädigen wo ich nur kann 

Jetzt muss ich das alles selbst bezahlen 

Kommst du nicht zum Dirt Masters nach WB?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## mikeymark (8. Mai 2009)

Leider nicht. Hab noch eine Menge Arbeit hier.


----------



## tokessa (8. Mai 2009)

Das soll er sich mal wagen, da nicht kommen


----------



## mikeymark (8. Mai 2009)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Hab noch eine Menge Arbeit hier.



kühe melken ?


----------



## guru39 (8. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Hab noch eine Menge Arbeit hier.



Arbeit hab isch jo a, so ises ja net gelle  Isch kumm aba trotzdäm


----------



## mikeymark (8. Mai 2009)

Haha, so ist das, jetzt werde ich auch noch verarscht! 
Dafür hab ich hier seid Anfang März durchgehen 20-22 Grad, ohne einen Tropfen Regen  . 
 Und die Sommer sind hier auch länger als bei euch  , und der Herbst ist schön mild.  
So das habt ihr jetzt davon  !

p.s. bei meinem Familienurlaub, der ja irgendwann ansteht, bin ich bei euch an der Halde! Je nach Zeit, auch in Winterberg. Mal sehen wie es läuft, aber ich würde mich sehr freuen euch wieder zu sehen.


----------



## tokessa (8. Mai 2009)

Wirst du, das ist ne drohung


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (11. Mai 2009)

hi,

kann mir einer sagen was für eine kettenführung an das ufo ds passt? .....ich weiß das eine truvativ passt aber ich mein sowas wie eine "e13 sts" "e13 ss" zb....am liebsten auch eine mit bashguard und 36T

wenn einer was weiß kann er ja mal schreiben

thx


----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2009)

Bei Nicolai passen die schönsten und besten Führungen weit und breit am besten.....Truvativ !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (14. Mai 2009)

Hab letztes Wochenende mein neues Ufo das erste mal richtig fahren können  
Selbst wenn man wärend der fahrt nur mist baut _(zu schnell gefahren, Absätze übersehen, Geröll nicht beachtet, nicht aufgepasst usw.)_ ist das kein Problem........Das Ufo macht das schon 
Bin beim downhill dreimal aus einem Anlieger geschossen, kein Problem, Lenker locker halten, Bremse loslassen, den Rest macht das Ufo!
Mir ist bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ganz pervers der Vorderreifen in der Kurve weggerutscht, auch hier kein Problem, einfach Bremse loslassen, das Ufo macht das schon! 
Ein sehr geiles bike, und dankbar in jeder hinsicht. Jetzt kann ich richtig rocken gehen  das Ufo macht das schon!


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Mai 2009)

hey mein ufo ist auch fast fertig!
laufräder sollten morgen kommen und gut ist=)
ich stell dann mal ein paar bilder ein!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hab letztes Wochenende mein neues Ufo das erste mal richtig fahren können
> Selbst wenn man wärend der fahrt nur mist baut _(zu schnell gefahren, Absätze übersehen, Geröll nicht beachtet, nicht aufgepasst usw.)_ ist das kein Problem........Das Ufo macht das schon
> Bin beim downhill dreimal aus einem Anlieger geschossen, kein Problem, Lenker locker halten, Bremse loslassen, den Rest macht das Ufo!
> Mir ist bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ganz pervers der Vorderreifen in der Kurve weggerutscht, auch hier kein Problem, einfach Bremse loslassen, das Ufo macht das schon!
> Ein sehr geiles bike, und dankbar in jeder hinsicht. Jetzt kann ich richtig rocken gehen  das Ufo macht das schon!





tolle+treffende beschreibung Mike.  

bessere hätte ich´s nicht aufschreiben können....


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

Das Ufo bleibt halt konkurenzlos!


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Das Ufo bleibt halt konkurenzlos!



das sehe ich DOnnerstag in Willingen...dann werd ich mein UFO das erste mal testen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Das Ufo bleibt halt konkurenzlos!



man sieht auch deutlich das du es  fliiegen lässt ! ! !  







colle action...


----------



## san_andreas (15. Mai 2009)

@lipmo: gibts schon Bilder ?


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

@KHUJAND
Öha, Danke! 
Naja, wir hätten noch an so vielen Punkten der Stecke bessere Fotos machen können, aber ich hatte kein Bock den Fahrspaß zu unterbrechen.


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @lipmo: gibts schon Bilder ?



Ich warte eigentlich nur noch auf den LRS.....Sollte ja gestern schon da sein.....aber Hope war zu blöde das Zeug zu verschicken.Nun kommen die wohl Dienstag an.Wenn das Teil dann steht,gibts Fotos.Aber die 2010er Team sieht in dem UFO SEHR geil aus 


EDIT:
hab gerade mit dem SIMM von mtb.net telefoniert.Die wollten ja meinen Vivid A gegen einen mit B tauschen...leider haben die immernoch keinen bekommen :-(
Wenn die den bis Montag nicht bekommen,siehts richtig SCHEI55E aus!!Werd dann wohl einen VIVID mit A oder C nehmen müssen,je nachdem was sie da haben.Verdammt.....


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Naja, hab ja die ganzen schönen Sachen hier über das UFO und so hier gelesen und kann es leider nicht bestätigen!
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr vorher gefahren seit aber das UFO ist das letzte Bike was Fehler verzeiht! 
Ich selber fahr aus Sicherheitsgründen kein UFO, bin das mal probe gefahren und war froh als ich mit der Knuppelkiste unten ankam...
Ich hab mich aber mit KHUJAND drauf geeinigt, das auf dem Bike ein Fluch liegen muss oder so.
So dann mal zu Vorgeschichte, das Bike war uhrsprünglich ein UFO ST Conticup Bike, naja, dann hat sich der Fahrer so damit zerlegt (Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob´s die Wirbelsäule war oder so... auf jeden Fall wurde er nie wieder fahren können...) naja, dann hat sich ein Kollege von mir das Bike gekauft und somit auch den Fluch! Es dauerte nicht lange, dann hat es ihm, weil er ein Sprung etwas zu kurz nahm so vom Bike geschmissen, dass er sich die Schulter und Oberarm brach. Tja, nach einem halben Jahr Pause ist er dann wieder auf das Bike gestigen und hat dann angefangen wieder zu biken (Die Osterwoche) naja, und als er dann dachte das es wieder gut läuft, hat er sich dann ein koplizierten Schienbein, Kreuzban und sowas Bruch zugezogen - Tja, war ja dann logisch das er dann das Bike nicht mehr sehen wollte...
...und wie das Schicksal so mitspielt, hat es ein Kollege ausgenutzt, der auf sein neues SOLID wartet... und was soll ich noch dazu sagen, ihm hat es auch natürlich sehr späktakulär zerlegt, so das jetzt sein Schinbein von Schrauben und Platen zusammen gehalten wird.
Naja, und wen ihr im fragt, dann wird er euch sagen:
"ich versteh dass nicht (ich kann) mit meinem Bike landen wie ich will und bei dem UFO darf man sich echt keinen Fehler erlauben"
Der andere, der ein voll versauten Sprung von mir gesehen hat:
"hätte das ich mit meinem UFO gemacht wäre ich jetzt wo anders..."
Was soll ich noch dazu sagen???
Ah, ja - nimmt es mir nicht übel, das wir jetzt so ein Hals auf das UFO haben, den das waren alles meine Kollegen die sich damit zerlegt haben, naja und da die jetzt alle nicht mehr laufen könne, darf ich jetzt alleine nach W-Berg zum Rennen fahren! 

So - Gruß

Iceman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2009)

Dann nimm DU das UFO ,das ist doch jetzt frei


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Mai 2009)

ein ufo überlebt alles!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Mai 2009)

wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Mai 2009)

Jo - genau!
10 Platz letztes Jahr in Winterberg (troz Sturz...) und du willst mir erzählen der kann nicht fahren  
Will mich jetzt auf ..... nicht einlassen!
Ahja, hab ich vergessen zu sagen - zwischen durch war das UFO ja auch platt, da muss ich aber ein Lob an nicolaj aussprechen, waren sehr kulant, haben uns durch das (Werk) geführt und dass Bike sehr gut verstärkt und schnell fertig gemach, dazu dürfen wir uns vor ort die neue Farbe... aussuchen!

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## CaLgOn (15. Mai 2009)

Sam Hill war nur wegen Iron Horse schnell und deine Freunde fallen nur wegen dem Ufo ST hin  Also ich habe mit meinem ex Ufo auch schon einige Landungen versaut und finde ganz und garnicht, dass das Ufo keine fehler verzeiht!


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn einer Landungen versaut,und alles kaputt bekommt ,dann bin ICH das 

Ich hoffe ja immernoch das meine Teile bis Mittwoch eintreffen,dann werd ich am Donnerstag das UFO quälen


----------



## LaiNico (15. Mai 2009)

fährst du tatsächlich nur rdc, nicht gdc, mit?


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2009)

nein ich fahre GARNIX mit.Hatte meinen Startplatz für GDC verkauft.Werd am Donnerstag in Willingen fahren.


----------



## LaiNico (15. Mai 2009)

oha, da wirds ja auch schön leer sein 
na dann; viel glück das die teile pünktlich eintreffen und viel spaß mit dem bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. Mai 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Naja, hab ja die ganzen schönen Sachen hier über das UFO und so hier gelesen und kann es leider nicht bestätigen!
> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr vorher gefahren seit aber das UFO ist das letzte Bike was Fehler verzeiht!
> ...



danke, danke, danke! sehr großes unterhaltungspotential. wie heißt der film? ufo - fluch aus lübbrechtsen?  
das letzte mal habe ich mich so beim lesen des megadeath vs. metallica threads im metal hammer forum amüsiert.

der freitag ist gerettet.


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

Das Ufo ist wie Jesus, es vergibt dir! 
Komme was da wolle.


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Mai 2009)

....wer das glaubt, wird sellig....


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Mai 2009)

das ufo ist nicht jesus, es ist nicht auferstanden. es wurde bei nicolai wiedergeboren mit einer anderen hautfarbe!


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

*Nebenbei Bemerkt:* 
_Laut Dalai Lama (übersetzt: Ozean des Wissens) werden nur jene wiedergeboren die den Weg der Erleuchtung gefunden haben, und somit eine höhere Ebene der Existens betreten.
Alles andere kommt als Tier zur Welt und muß wieder von vorne anfangen._


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Mai 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das nun macht, aber ich verkauf mein UFO jetzt, das Ding taugt ja nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (15. Mai 2009)

...eigentlich.... wir können ja tauschen wenn du magst. ich nehm dein ufo gerne....


----------



## lipmo51 (15. Mai 2009)

na dann will ich meins auch nicht mehr...
werd mir dann ein Stinky oder BigHit zulegen....


----------



## Iceman79 (15. Mai 2009)

@ JOHN-DOE - jetzt auf einmal???
Ich glaub, dass der Kollege, sobald er wieder klar denken kann, wird seins auch verkaufen....

Gruß


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

??


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Mai 2009)

ja Iceman hat mich halt überzeugt dass das UFO zu gefährlich ist, das verzeiht ja leider keine Fehler


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

Na wenn das so ist, tu ich es halt auch weg, bevor ich mich noch verletzte.
Jetzt geht die suche nach was gescheitem wieder von vorne los.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Mai 2009)

meins ist sogar gelb... wenn das kein argument ist....


----------



## mikeymark (15. Mai 2009)

Ein Argument es weg zu tun, oder zu tauschen?


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Mai 2009)

am besten beides....


----------



## ins (15. Mai 2009)

Deshalb hab ich ein Helius ST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich ein Helius ST



welches auch verflucht ist


----------



## ins (15. Mai 2009)

immer müsst ihr komplette Weltbilder zerstören....


----------



## Der M (15. Mai 2009)

...oder ihr macht einfach keine....fehler


----------



## alterknochen (15. Mai 2009)

geil...komm grad nach Hause, schmeisse die Kiste an und lese DAS hier...Hammer!


----------



## Iceman79 (16. Mai 2009)

...ah, ich sag mal nur: "Jeder Vater mag sein Kind,findet es am schönsten und am besten..."
Das UFO ist schon ein geiles Bike aber halt nichts für mich, da ich noch zu viele Fehler mache. Man kann sich noch über den Lenkwinkel streiten oder um Gelenksituation aber was bring das? Wen man damit klar kommt, dann ist es doch gut!
Naja um das zur bestätigen, zeig ich euch mal ein UFO vor dem Abflug!




http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_tzLphdlxpfo/SD73E96Z8jI/AAAAAAAAATg/V9MjR3_vnQI/s1600-h/Bernd+165.jpg
...hier kan man echt gut sehen wie das Bike arbeitet...
Mehr Bilder und Videos gibt´s auf unserem alten BLOG 
(http://turbo-monkeys.blogspot.com/search/label/Parks) 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Mai 2009)

was soll uns denn das Foto vom komplett eingefedertem UFO den jetzt zeigen?

nebenbei sagen eure Mottos ja auch schon alles über euch:


----------



## guru39 (16. Mai 2009)

Deren Motto sollte lauten "No Brain no pain"


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Mai 2009)

"no Skills, just Hills"


----------



## 525Rainer (16. Mai 2009)

drop to wiedergeburt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (17. Mai 2009)

...das soll euch zeigen, wie geil das Bike arbeitet....
Naja, und die Motos von früher, die waren nur so just for fun!
Wie gesagt, der BLOG ist alt und ich hab da schon ewig nichts mehr gemacht.
Also kommt mal wieder runter...

Gruß


----------



## mikeymark (17. Mai 2009)

*Frage* 
Was haltet ihr von _"Maxxis Minion FR 2.35"_ ? 
Oder noch besser die _"MuddyMary FR 2.35"_ ? 
Hatte ja schonmal die MM in 2.5, die waren aber heftig breit. 

Wollte die wohl aufs Ufo machen, da die RubberQueen doch bei der geringsten Feuchtigkeit am Untergrund ihre Haftung defenetiv verlieren, und bei losem Untergrund sind sie auch überfordert. Ist halt doch ein reiner trockenreifen für festen Wald/Stein Boden.


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn du sie gleich breit haben möchtest, dann nimm den Minion in 2,5 und den MuddyMary in 2,35. Schwalbe fällt immer arg breit aus (oder ehr Maxxis sehr schmal). 
Jetzt wird es relativ: Minion meiner Meinung nach ein sehr guter Allrounder, der auch bei Schlamm noch eine gute Figur macht. Muddy Mary ebenfalls, nur ist da das Spektrum mehr in Richtung Schlamm verschoben. Wenns zu trocken ist und zu harte Böden, fühl ich mich nicht mehr so wohl damit.
PS: Rubber Queen hast du absolut Recht, ist für mich auch ein reiner "harter Boden / trockener Felsen" Reifen (bin aber auch ein Schisser bei feuchten Wurzeln und nassen, moosigen Steinen )
Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es krass wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen, denn ich habe
keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit der RQ bei Nässe gemacht.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## der Digge (17. Mai 2009)

Es gibt keine 2.5er Minion FR mehr :kotz:


----------



## mikeymark (17. Mai 2009)

Schlamm haben wir hier eigentlich überhauptnicht, da es so gut wie nie Regnet. Aber morgens im Wald ist es doch trotzdem feucht und Rutschig. Der Untergrund besteht meist aus losem Waldboden, Steinen und Ästen usw. bis hin zum festen Waldboden und Fels. Ich kann mich halt nicht entscheiden. Ich werde jetzt die RubberQueen in Todtnau und LacBlanc nochmal eine Chance geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde es krass wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen, denn ich habe
> keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit der RQ bei Nässe gemacht.
> 
> Gruß Guru.



Du bist ja auch so schnell, du merkst gar nicht, wenn's naß ist 

Spaß beiseite: Deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass das alles relativ ist. Das ist halt wirklich sehr von eigenen Vorlieben (und vor allem Ängsten) abhängig. Und ihr wisst ja: An der Reifenfrage können Religionskriege entstehen 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## mikeymark (17. Mai 2009)

@guru
Welchen Luftdruck fährst du in dem Reifen, den von Conti empfohlenen oder einen anderen?

@bike-it-easy
stimmt

Wie schonmal gesagt, bin von klein auf immer nur Schwalbe gefahren. Kenne also nichts anderes. Vielleicht liegt es daran sich schwer an einen anderen Reifen zu gewöhnen.
Die RQ ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber ich hatte mit etwas _mehr_ gerechnet. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es sagen soll,........eben _mehr_!


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @guru
> Welchen Luftdruck fährst du in dem Reifen, den von Conti empfohlenen oder einen anderen?



vorne 1,8-1,9, hinten 2,0.


----------



## Iceman79 (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Wieso prubiert ihr nicht mal die Intens Reifen aus?
Kann ich euch nur empfehlen 
Vorne den Intruder und hinten den 909 - gibt´s nichts besseres!
Der Intruder vorne - Super Gripp, starkes Bremsverhalten und stabile kurvenlage!
Der 909 Hinten - auch sehr Grippig aber dabei noch kontroliert verspielt!
Würd euch aber die 2,35 Variante empfehlen, die 2,5 die passt in das UFO nur so schleifend rein. Einziger nachteil der Reifen ist das Gewicht aber der Gripp, der ist einfach nur unglaublich  früher waren die Reifen bei uns ech schwer zu bekommen (ich damal meine ersten aus dem Ausland bestellt) aber heutzutage krigt man die bei http://www.100prozentbike.de/index.php?cat=c209_Intense-Reifen.html 
Und auch wen der Preis so häftig aussieht, die halten doppelt so lange wie die Maxxis oder so! Ich hab die eine Saison lang gefahren und mein Bruder fährt die abgefahren von mir und die haben immer noch mehr Gripp als seine neuen.

Gruß

Iceman

PS: Hab mal damals was über die Reifen geschrieben... ( http://www.turbo-monkeys.de/reifen/intense/intense-intruder-a-909.html)


----------



## mikeymark (18. Mai 2009)

Die Reifen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck!
Doch mit fast 1,5 Kilo pro Stück kommen die für mich nicht in frage. Ich versuche so weit wie möglich auch hochzufahren, leider steige ich immer früher ab als ich gedacht habe. 
Es ist mit dem Ufo schon schwer genug, es hochzuschieben.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Mai 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 2.5er Minion FR mehr :kotz:



David
 nimm den maxxis ardent,-der kann alles,
 ist ne mischung zw. dem maxxis-Minion+dem maxxis-highroler. 
u. den gibt es auch in der leichten+breiten FR fallt version,-
also perfekt würd ich mal sagen.... 



PS:nach der geschichte vom iceman ,- schauert´s mich den rücken runter...  


es gibt aber wirklich diese art von bikes,-die von vornherein verflucht sind.

*meinz gehört nicht dazu* 
(hoffe ich doch mal)


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Mai 2009)

ohne jetzt hier eine neue Reifendiskusion aufkommen lassen zu wollen.
Ich habe vorher Big Betty u. Muddy Mury gefahren und habe jetzt den Ardent und den High Roller drauf.
Der Ardent überzeug auf ganzer Linie.
Der ist im weichem Boden mindestens so gut wie der Mury und auf Trockenem meiner Meinung nach besser.
Mit dem High Roller bin ich nicht so zufrieden weil er zu schmal baut u. in der richtigen Breite zu schwer ist.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Mai 2009)

Trocken-Sommer: Minion DH 40-42a
Trocken-Winter: Minion DH 42-60a
Nass-Sommer: Smapthing DH 42a
Nass-Winter: Smapthing DH 60a
Schlamm-Sommer:WetScream DH 42a
Schlamm u Schnee-Winter: WetScream DH 60a

immer wie auf Schienen


----------



## mikeymark (18. Mai 2009)

Besten Dank


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Mai 2009)

danke für die einkaufsliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (18. Mai 2009)

intense intruder vorne ist tatsächlich top, der 909er für hinten auch. sehr gute allroundbereifung gerade für gemischte wetterverhältnisse. lediglich auf harten brechsand knicken die seitenstollen weg, ist aber bei fast jeden der genannten auch so. für mich gibts am dh´ler keine anderen.


----------



## Mobbel (18. Mai 2009)

25inch!


----------



## der Digge (18. Mai 2009)

Richtig gut, nur der breite Lenker und das dat mit runter geschraubter Gabel aussieht wie vor die Wand gebumst gibt Abzüge in der B-Note


----------



## Iceman79 (18. Mai 2009)

...seh ich auch so, die sind zwar durch den Naturqautschug etwas schwerer als die anderen aber was Gripp angeht sind die nicht zu schlagen 
Und das mit dem Fluch - Ufo, naja - wäre das Bike nicht so geil, dann würden die es auch nicht fahren, bin aber trotzdem der Mainung, das es nicht so viele Fehler verzeiht und der Rest, da hab ich mich etwas hochgezogen, weil ich etwas angepisst war, da ich jetzt alleine zum Rennen muss, ist mir jetzt aber egal, ich fahr mein Ding just for fun und das wars 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## guru39 (18. Mai 2009)

Iceman79 schrieb:


> .. ich fahr mein Ding just for fun und das wars
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Iceman



sehr gute einstellung 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## taff äs häll (20. Mai 2009)

Hier mal nen besseres Foto meines neuen Gefährts


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (22. Mai 2009)

hey leute!
ich bin gestern mit meinem neuen ufo den ixs rookies cup gefahren!
war gleichzeitig die jungfernfahrt auf meinem neuen bike und ich muss schon sagen: DER HAMMER!!!
ich habe mich noch nie so wohl auf einem bike gefühlt!
das macht echt alles mit! 
hat mir nach dem ersten durchlauf den 12ten platz gebracht und ich habe 2 der starter vor mir überholt! 
LANG LEBE DAS UFO!

ich wurde relativ oft fotographiert, hat jemand die bilder oder kennt jemand einen der fotographen? wenn schöne fotos dabei sind hätte ich gerne welche=)


----------



## lipmo51 (22. Mai 2009)

Endlich fertig





-NICOLAI UFO ST 2009 gr. L red/orange glossy

-ROCKSHOX Vivid 5.1

-ROCKSHOX Boxxer TEAM 2010

-RESET Wan.5 Steuersatz

-MAVIC 721 / HOPE Pro 2

-MAXXIS Swampthings 2.5

-FORMULA THE ONE 200mm

-THOMSON Elite Sattelstuetze

-THOMSON Elite X4 Vorbau

-SELLE ITALIA SLR TT Sattel

-E 13 LG1 Kettenführung

-REVERSE XXL Fli Bar Lenker

-SUNLINE Griffe

-SAINT Kurbeln 2009

-SAINT shadow short Schaltwerk 2009

-SAINT Schalthebel 2009

-NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro Pedale

-HOPE Sattelklemme

-SRAM PG 970 DH Cassette

-SRAM PC 991 Kette


GEWICHT : 18,16 KG


----------



## mikeymark (22. Mai 2009)

Prachtstück!!! 
Sehr geiles Ufo, und fantastisch bestückt. 
Macht bestimmt Laune damit zu fahren. 

p.s. Ich wünsch dir noch viel Spaß damit, und Berichte mir mal wie du mit den Reifen zufrieden bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (22. Mai 2009)

Zum Bike kann ich dir noch nix sagen,da ich damit noch nicht gefahren bin.Aber die Reifen hatte ich schon am alten Bike.
Für MICH sind es die BESTEN.
Fahre noch die Minions,aber nur bei riiiiichtig trockenen Verhältnissen.....
Zu 90% sind aber die Swampthings drauf,weil ich damit am besten zurecht komme


----------



## mikeymark (22. Mai 2009)

Sind das die 2.35 oder 2.5 ?
Man, das bike sieht wirklich MesserScharf aus, und die Boxer........Klasse!
Weißt du zufällig was die Boxxer als SC-Gabel an Federweg hat?


----------



## lipmo51 (22. Mai 2009)

sc boxxer??? wo gibts denn sowas?
sind 2.5er


----------



## mikeymark (22. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch ein Bild auf meinem Rechner, aber keine Lust es in mein Album zu Laden.
Aber hier siehst du auch eine. Das Foto hat ein Kumpel von mir auf einer bike Messe bei uns in der Schweiz gemacht.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/349917#comment-291632


----------



## lipmo51 (22. Mai 2009)

das ist neu für mich.....

sachen gibts.....verrückte Welt


----------



## LaiNico (22. Mai 2009)

man einigte sich im porno shorttravel fred glaube ich auf eine *lyrik* mit boxxerdecals.
edit.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5895223&postcount=216


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (22. Mai 2009)

Na wenn dem so ist!
Die Domain ist keine schlechte Gabel, aber dafür diesen guten Namen zu verwenden der seit 11 Jahren unzählige Siege einfährt zu Missbrauchen.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (22. Mai 2009)

sagt mal ist das normal das das hinterrad vom ufo beim einfedern ans sattelrohr kommt???
bei größeren drops oder wenn man den freecross in winterberg schnell genug fährt berührt das hin und wieder.... was kann ich dagegen machen? sowas wird doch vom hersteller so nicht vorgesehen sein oder? da fehlt schon ein wenig lack -.-


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Mai 2009)

Bei meinem Ufo ist nie der Reifen ans Rohr gekommen! Kommt der Reifen evtl. an den Sattel, weil der zu weit unten ist?


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (22. Mai 2009)

nope...
dachte ich auch erst das der reifen an den sattel kommt aber da ist nichts.
ich verstehe das leider auch nicht ganz. von sowas habe ich noch nie gehört und es macht eigentlich auch keinen sinn^^  ich sehe nur das der lack mittlerweile abgeschliffen ist, mein sattel zu hoch und komplett unversehrt.... das schöne grün 
-.-


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Mai 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße hast du? Evtl. falscher Dämpfer?


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (22. Mai 2009)

ebenfalls negativ^^
rhamengröße ist L und den dämpfer habe ich bei nicolai gleich mitgekauft... also standart 222mm.


----------



## CaLgOn (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm schwierig  Dann könnte ja auch was falsch eingestellt sein, mach mal einen Kollisionscheck mit ausgebauter Feder und ruf Montag mal bei Nicolai an / fahr zu deinem Händler. Aber ich hatte wie gesagt bei Größe M und 222mm Dhx 5 nie Probleme, auch bei Durchschlägen nicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Mai 2009)

ich könnte mir denken das der Dämpferschlitten nicht auf der richtigen Position sitzt, dafür müsste man aber mal ein Foto von dem UFO sehen

@ limpo51 :ein Traum


----------



## san_andreas (25. Mai 2009)

@lipmo: Super schön aufgebautes Rad, aber warum der Wechsel ? Vom Keiler aufs Ufo ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Upgrade ?


----------



## tokessa (25. Mai 2009)

Sehr sehr geiles ufo lipmo, bin gespannt auf deine ersten berichte wie du mit klarkommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist ja noch schöner+ viel leichter als meinz ! ? !


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Mai 2009)

viel leichter?
wie schwer ist dein UFO denn?


----------



## Der_Graf (25. Mai 2009)

@ bezzzte:
wie john-doe schon gesagt hat wird es höchstwahrscheinlich am dämpferschlitten liegen.
Schau doch mal ob das Sitzrohr ungefähr parallel mit der Strebe vom Hinterbau (von Drehpunkt zur Dämpferaufnahme) läuft!

Hab´ da bei meinem auch bisschen rumgespielt. Musste aufgrund des kürzeren Dämpfers den Schlitten weiter nach unten (hab ihn jetzt glaub in der untersten Position), dadurch wurde mein bike insgesamt "aufrechter" als davor. Fährt sich viel angenehmer, nich mehr so Low-Rider mäßig, und man kommt auch leichter in manual etc. !

Grüße

Achja, weiß jemand ob man die Mission Control Einheit nachkaufen kann für die Totem?

Edit:

Lipmo, momentan meines Erachtens *definitiv geilstes UFO der Welt*


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> viel leichter?
> wie schwer ist dein UFO denn?



ges.18.3kg.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (25. Mai 2009)

hm jetzt gehts wieder...
war tatsächlich der dämpferschlitten.
das ist aber echt knapp bemessen oder? ich meine der war schon im vorletzten loch, da sollte man meinen das mehr platz eingeplant ist. naja mein fehler. 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Mai 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> hm jetzt gehts wieder...
> war tatsächlich der dämpferschlitten.
> das ist aber echt knapp bemessen oder? ich meine der war schon im vorletzten loch, da sollte man meinen das mehr platz eingeplant ist. naja mein fehler.
> trotzdem danke!



lass mal sehn dein U-ST !


----------



## Tom$ (25. Mai 2009)

Hier mal wieder meine Untertasse  ..Leider nur ein Foto vom Handy da maine Kamera hin ist .. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Mai 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


>



weit weit hinten gebudelt. welche rahmengrößen sind das? eure augen sind da sicher geübter als meine


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

beide in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2009)

@Tom$ 
das bild ist nichtdein ernst ,-oder ??? 

@Trailsucker
worum geht´s ?


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Mai 2009)

ich war nur etwas entsetzt. hab mir ein ufo in m gekauft und dann irg wo hier im forum ein bild gesehen von einem in m mit einem 1,79m großen fahrer. bin noch etwas größer und hoffe jetzt dass es nich zu klein ist

edit: möchte mein ufo mit ner 07er 66 aufbaun. muss man da bei der unteren bauhöhe des steuersatzes eine mindestbauhöhe haben, damit die gabel nicht am unterrohr anschlägt oder gehn da auch flache steuersätze?


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2009)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> ich war nur etwas entsetzt. hab mir ein ufo in m gekauft und dann irg wo hier im forum ein bild gesehen von einem in m mit einem 1,79m großen fahrer. bin noch etwas größer und hoffe jetzt dass es nich zu klein ist
> 
> edit: möchte mein ufo mit ner 07er 66 aufbaun. muss man da bei der unteren bauhöhe des steuersatzes eine mindestbauhöhe haben, damit die gabel nicht am unterrohr anschlägt oder gehn da auch flache steuersätze?




ein Ufo-ST in M. mit einem 1,79m. großem Fahrer... *grübel* *grübel**grübel* 

ich denke bis  max.1,85m. kann man M. fahren.
user [email protected]   ist 1,85m
u. hat ein Ufo-ST in M.gefahren.


----------



## Trailsucker (26. Mai 2009)

dann gehts. bin 1,83m groß hab aber einen...sagen wir....sehr runden rücken. der "stielt" mir immer noch ein paar cm körpergröße.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Mai 2009)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> dann gehts. bin 1,83m groß hab aber einen...sagen wir....sehr runden rücken. der "stielt" mir immer noch ein paar cm körpergröße.



egal wie,- 
du bist über 1,80m. gardemass! ! !  dein glück...
ich hätte es "früher" nicht geschafft mit meinen 1,79 m.


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @lipmo: Super schön aufgebautes Rad, aber warum der Wechsel ? Vom Keiler aufs Ufo ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Upgrade ?



Weil mir der Keiler immer wieder auseinander gefallen ist.Und es hängt ja auch irgendwie mein Leben an so einem Bike.....Wenn das nicht funktioniert,dann sitzte schneller im Rollstuhl als du gucken kannst.
Irgendwann hatte ich es dann satt.

Ich fahre zu 99,9% nur in Winterberg und Willingen,und da brauchste keine 230mm FW.
Ich wollte aber auch umbedingt ein HANDMADE Bike aus Germany...
Habe mir dann ein paar Angebote eingeholt Pudel,UFO usw....und dann ist es ein Nicolai geworden.SO einfach ist es.

Hatte einfach viel Pech mit meinem Keiler,aber sowas haste ja mal bei allen Herstellern...bin bestimmt auch nur ne Ausnahme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

und nebenbei ist er jetzt Mitglied einer ganz großen Familie


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2009)

jetzt werd ich rot


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

biste den Hobel jetzt ma, richtig probegerockt oder wie? gibt mal Feedback ob ich Dich gut beraten habe


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2009)

noch keinen einzigen Meter....aber nächstes WE ist es soweit !!! Willingen kann kommen,dann werden wir ja sehen was das Bike aushält


----------



## eLw00d (26. Mai 2009)

Schön beim 10m Gap auf die Kante setzen ^^


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

evtl. sind wir ja auch in Willingen, muss mal die Jungs fragen ??!? weil is ja auch Ruhrpott Rodeo mit viel guter Mucke und so


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Mai 2009)

ja seht mal zu,dann können wir den DH runter rollen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Mai 2009)

ich fahre den DH ja meist eh nur in der Gondel runter


----------



## Trailsucker (27. Mai 2009)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> edit: möchte mein ufo mit ner 07er 66 aufbaun. muss man da bei der unteren bauhöhe des steuersatzes eine mindestbauhöhe haben, damit die gabel nicht am unterrohr anschlägt oder gehn da auch flache steuersätze?



kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Mai 2009)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> kann mir da jmd helfen?



da schlägt nix ans unterrohr ,- wie kommste drauf ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2009)

doch, das war bei den alten 66 ein bekanntes Problem, die haben schon mal mit der Brücke oder den einstell Knöppen tuschiert.

Aber das wirst Du einfach mal testen müssen, mir wäre kein UFO bekannt bei dem die alte 66 angeschlagen wäre


----------



## lipmo51 (27. Mai 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich fahre den DH ja meist eh nur in der Gondel runter



das ändern wir dann am WE,falls ihr kommt


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Mai 2009)

so bin seit heute besitzer eines (gebrauchten) ufo st rahmen. hab da noch eine frage: ist es normal, dass der hinterbau von hinten betrachtet rechts und links vom sattelrohr nicht den gleichen abstand hat. hab erst gedacht, dass er nicht sauber auf den lagern sitzt, ist aber nicht der fall. werd demnächst auch mal photos zur verdeutlichung machen. danke schon mal


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem! Bei mir war die Verschiebung von Werk aus aber so stark, dass die Schwinge am Sattelrohr geschliffen hat... Lässt sich aber leicht beheben und falls du es nicht selber machen willst, geh zum Händler. Sollte nicht die Welt kosten (Wenn überhaupt).

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So sah es bei mir am Anfang aus, nach 2 Tagen fahren hat es dann geschliffen. Die Lager waren wohl nicht fest genug angezogen.


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Mai 2009)

jo bei mir siehts mom so aus:





die lager sind nach meinem gefühl fest. wie hast du das problem behoben?


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Mai 2009)

Ich bin heulend zum Händler gerannt  Ne mal im Ernst, ich bin wirklich zum Händler gegangen und der hat es gerichtet. Ich wollte nicht am ganz neuen Rahmen direkt rum schrauben, aber es lässt sich wohl relativ einfach lösen. Du musst nur die Lagerklemmung lösen (nicht ganz aufschrauben!) und den Hinterbau schon in die Mitte drücken. Wenn er in der Mitte ist, die Lager mit dem vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment wieder anziehen! So hat es mir der Händler erklärt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Mai 2009)

hab ich in etwa so versucht. wenn ich aber den hinterbau gerade halte, habe ich auf der rechten seite etwa 1mm abstand zwischen lager und hinterbau. wenn ich ihn dann wieder festziehe sieht es jedes mal genauso aus wie auf dem photo


----------



## CaLgOn (29. Mai 2009)

Dann warte mal auf die wahren Ufo Profis, morgen wirst du schon noch andere Lösungsvorschläge bekommen  Ich geh mal schlafen, gute Nacht


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Mai 2009)

ich hab schon einige male so einen ufo-st hinterbau
auseinader genommen.
doch nie hatte ich irgendwelche probleme mit dem "schiefstand"

Falco
hat mal berichtet,- das es aufgrund der fertigung nie 
absolut gerade sein wird.
u. eine kl. toleranz hinzunehmen ist...

aber einen derartigen schiefstand kannste so nicht lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. Mai 2009)

einfach die "Klemmbananen" lösen und ein paar Millimeter verschoben wieder festziehen!


----------



## Trailsucker (29. Mai 2009)

einfach scheint nicht so einfach. hab das getan. wie auf den bildern zu erkennen sitzt der hinterbau nun massiv nach links verschoben, ist aber oben immernoch rechtslastig















EDIT: wer ihn wohl ma zum händler tragen. mal sehen was er dazu sagt


----------



## pfalz (30. Mai 2009)

Aha, Du hast mir also den Rahmen vor der Nase weggeschnappt 

Sind die Dämpferbuchsen gleich lang auf beiden Seiten?


Oh, ich sehe gerade, im unteren Bild ist der Dämpfer gar nich drin...


----------



## Trailsucker (30. Mai 2009)

hihi


----------



## pfalz (30. Mai 2009)

Auf jeden Fall viel Spass damit


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Mai 2009)

ich bin am Samstag das erste mal mit meinem UFO gefahren,in Willingen....
-Hatte Swampthings drauf,Katastrophe ( Ich dachte das es die letzten Tage da geregnet hätte )

-Ich hatte einen Vivid mit Tune A drin,da mein Werkzeug für den Dämpfer noch nicht da war,KATASTOPHE,das geht echt garnicht.

ABER Heute war ich wieder in Willingen,und das mit Minions und Vivid Tune B !!!
Heute musste das Bike RICHTIG leiden,habs den ganzen Tag den DH runtergejagt..
Jetzt gibts am Fahrverhalten Garnix mehr zu meckern....richtig geil,viel direkter als mein altes Bike!Mit der Boxxer und dem richtigen Vivid ist es ein Traum....

das einzige was ich zu bemängeln habe:
Rahmen qietscht ein wenig,wie ein altes Bett,wenn ich richtig einfeder.Weiß noch nicht genau woran es liegt.
Und die Aufkleber am Oberrohr gehen schon ab.Sonst bin ich RICHTIG positiv beeindruckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Mai 2009)

so hatte ich mir das gedacht 
bei den Decals lohnt es sich immer einen guten Vorrat in der Werkstatt zu haben 
wegen dem quietschen würde ich mal alle Gewindebuchsen, die Zugentlastung und die Dämpferbuchsen mit Fett einsetzten das kenne ich seit der ersten Runde Dampfstrahlen in Winterberg 

schön das Du zufrieden bist und nicht sagen kannst ich hätte Dir zuviel versprochen


----------



## lipmo51 (31. Mai 2009)

die Aufkleber sind bestimmt nicht billig??? zum Glück hab ich noch einen Satz,aber wenn ich das nach jeder Ausfahrt tauschen soll....  
Das quietschen ist schon ein wenig nervig....wenn ich mal Zeit hab werd ich mal nach der Ursache suchen.Dampfstrahler hat das Bike noch nicht gesehen


----------



## tokessa (31. Mai 2009)

Schön das du zufrieden bist, das mit dem quietschen ist normal, hast noch keinen ausgegeben auf das neue bike


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. Mai 2009)

kann er ja morgen nachholen, Liftkarten für alle wäre mal nee Ansage


----------



## lipmo51 (1. Juni 2009)

muahuhaaaa


----------



## aynis82 (1. Juni 2009)

Was ist den vivid tune b und tune a ?

Aynis82


----------



## enemy111 (1. Juni 2009)

haallo. 
ich brauche ein neues innenlager. kann mir jemand sagen welche breite ich brauche ?
auf der hp von nicolai steht .. " BSA Tretlager Breite / BSA bottom bracket width 68 mm ".
aber irgendwie kommt mir das wie 83 mm vor, habe auch nachgemessen. und das müssen einfach mehr als 68 mm sein, sonst kann ich meine augen operieren lassen. 
danke schonmal.


----------



## c0rNy (2. Juni 2009)

du brauchst ein 68er, das haut schon hin, wie auf der hp beschrieben


----------



## eXc3lent (9. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich überleg mir momentan auch ein UFO ST zu kaufen, kann mir denn jemand etwas zum Ansprechverhalten sagen?

Progressiver, linearer oder degressiver Hinterbau?

Nutzt ihr den Federweg komplett?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## der Digge (9. Juni 2009)

Der Hinterbau ist von Haus aus eher linear, Ansprechverhalten hängt stark vom Dämpfer ab ... mit nem Vivid (B Tune) arbeitet das ding 

anbei:





nach langem hin und her überlegen mal dem John-Doe sein Reifenlager geplündert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (9. Juni 2009)

War auch am überlegen, aber jetzt hast du sie ja


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2009)

eigentlich müssten wir gemeinsam mal hinfahren u. dem fahrer das schöne UFO-ST wegnehmen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2009)

@eXc3lent

Das UFO-ST ist schon recht linear, da macht sich ein progressiver Dämpfer auf jeden Fall gut.

Meinen DHX Air musste ich schon gut mit Volumenbeschränkung tunen, das er passt, der Vivid im A tune muss wohl eine Katastrophe sein (laut lipmo) der B tune (wie er Aftermarket ausgeliefert wird) ist ein Traum, mit der richtigen Feder nutze ich den Federweg komplett aus, fühlt sich immer gut an.
Macht nach hinten hin etwas zu und schlägt nicht durch, einfach nur gut.
Ein C tune könnte rein rechnerisch auch gehen, dürfte dann mehr Druckstufe haben und etwas progressiver sein, ich kenne aber keinen der das richtig getestet hat.

@der Digge

Der Muddy Mary ist schon ein sehr guter allrounder mit durchschnittlichem Durchschlagschutz, bei gutem Gewicht.


@ KHUJAND

Warum sein Rad wegnehmen, nur weil er gerne mit weniger Speichen fährt


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2009)

es ist das angeblich "verteufelte" UFO - ST welches ständig die fahrer abschmeisst...

das letzte mal fett in winterberg beim IXS DH 
aber dafür sieht es aber noch recht frisch aus.
 wobei man das von all den fahrer die es gefahren haben nicht mehr behaupten kann.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2009)

nach dem Bild würde ich sagen, nasse NS Wippe, schlammige Reifen.
Schuld ist natürlich das verfluchte UFO


----------



## der Digge (9. Juni 2009)

Bei mir war übrigens auch nur das Rad schuld das ich vom North Shore gefallen bin


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juni 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nach dem Bild würde ich sagen, nasse NS Wippe, schlammige Reifen.
> Schuld ist natürlich das verfluchte UFO



da hat der 100%bike Lehmi
der "iceman gang" wohl die falschen reifen verkauft...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2009)

wird eh Zeit das die einen Reifen für nasse NS Trails entwickeln, WetScream NorthShore in 30a Extreme Tacky


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Juni 2009)

hätte ich mir auch ne gebrochene Rippe erspart !
bin dafür !
so`n Reifen muss her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (9. Juni 2009)

Auf besonderen Wunsch von Khujand poste ich nochmal mein Ufo-ST in den Fred ;-)





Greez Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Juni 2009)

schön, schwarz weiß taugt


----------



## IBKer (12. Juni 2009)

cena schrieb:


>



wie fährt sich den das Ufo ST mit 160mm vorne? Wie viel Federweg fährst du hinten?

Lg. Michael


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Juni 2009)

Die Dämpferposition hinten ist auf 196mm


----------



## eXc3lent (12. Juni 2009)

@JOHN-DOE: Danke für die Antwort. Mit der kann ich wirklich was anfangen 

Ich glaub das Scott Gambler rückt immer mehr in weite Ferne 

Welche Dämpfereinbaulänge kann ich denn ins Ufo ST einbauen? Würde ein 240er Vivid noch gehen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Juni 2009)

bitte 

gebaut ist das UFO-ST für 223, also 222mm.
Mehr würde ich auch nicht einbauen 

mal zur Info, bezüglich Positionen und Federwege des UFO-ST:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (13. Juni 2009)

Juchuuu, so eine Grafik habe ich schon überall gesucht.... wo gibts die?  JOHN-DOE 

Was taugt der DHX 4.0 Coil als Dämpfer im UFO? Ich bin da ohnehin etwas verwirrt, bei Nicolai auf der HP steht, dass es entweder einen Vivid mit 222mm/70mm oder einen DHX/Vanilla mit 222mm/57mm ausgewählt werden kann ?? Gleicher Federweg bei unterschiedlichem Dämpferhub? Oder hab ich da ein Verständnidproblem....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Juni 2009)

Die ganzen tollen Grafiken gibt es, wie könnte es auch anders sein bei Nicolai auf der HP oder ein paar auch bei mir  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/18514

Der 4.0 taugt bestimmt, hat aber eben weniger Einstellmöglichkeiten, wenn man die nicht vermisst ist alles klar.
Der Vivid harmoniert aber sehr gut mit dem Rahmen und ist sehr günstig, sollte man sich auf jeden Fall überlegen.

So, ich gehe jetzt radfahren


----------



## pfalz (13. Juni 2009)

Das Tech sheet hatte ich gefunden...



> So, ich gehe jetzt radfahren



Viel Spass, ich geh grillen...


----------



## IBKer (13. Juni 2009)

Hat das Ufo ST ein 1.5" steuerrohr?


----------



## c_w (13. Juni 2009)

IBKer schrieb:


> Hat das Ufo ST ein 1.5" steuerrohr?



ja


----------



## 0007 (14. Juni 2009)

Boxxer WC, Vivid 5.1, Code, UFO ST M size (seat tube in S), Boobar, X0...
Love the bike !!!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (14. Juni 2009)

Top aufgebaute Untertasse!!
Finde nur leider die Weisse Boxxer etwas too much.

Aber nice Kiste


----------



## IBKer (14. Juni 2009)

top aufbau nur für meinen geschmack einbisschen zuviel weiß.


----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2009)

> Ich bin da ohnehin etwas verwirrt, bei Nicolai auf der HP steht, dass es entweder einen Vivid mit 222mm/70mm oder einen DHX/Vanilla mit 222mm/57mm ausgewählt werden kann ?? Gleicher Federweg bei unterschiedlichem Dämpferhub? Oder hab ich da ein Verständnisproblem....



Kann mir das keiner erklären  ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juni 2009)

bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher, aber von der Logik her:

Weniger Hub, weniger Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (14. Juni 2009)

soweit war ich auch schon  

Naja, wird schon seinen Sinn haben. 

Hab heute mal gemessen, ist ein Fox mit 222mm und 70mm Hub drinne, von daher alles ok, würd ich mal sagen...


----------



## CaLgOn (14. Juni 2009)

Fox Coil Dämpfer in 222mm haben auch definitiv 70mm Hub! Es gibt zwar ein paar OEM Dämpfer für Speci, aber die wird Nicolai wohl nicht verbauen. 57mm Hub haben die 200mm Dämpfer, da wird N sich einfach vertippt haben.


----------



## pfalz (15. Juni 2009)

Ah, Danke!


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

Moin alle zusammen,

Ich hab ein Paar Probleme und natürlich auch die Fragen dazu!


Frage 1
ich habe hinten im Ufo die 12mm Schraubachse mit dem 17mm Außensechskant.
Seid ich das Ufo habe geht die Achse nur sehr schwer rein, und raus absolut nur mit einer Zange und einer Menge Kraft. In die Nabe vom Laufrad flutscht es so durch, in den Rahmen geht es auch verhältnissmäßig gut. Aber beides zusammen geht nur mit Schweisausbrüchen und Schimpfen. In letzter Zeit muss ich das Hinterrad sehr oft rausnehmen, da ich einen Conti-Reifen fahre und der bei jeder Abfahrt platt ist (das ist kein Witz!). 


_Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten!_Habt ihr mit der Achse auch diese Probleme?

Wie sieht es aus mit einem N-Umrüstkit auf RockShox Rear-Axle, klappt es damit vielleicht besser? 
Oder sollte ich evtl. das Aufnahmeloch neu Aufschleifen lassen und eine neue Standartsachse bestellen.
Könnte aber auch sein, das sich die Achse beim rausnehmen leicht Diagonal verkantet, und das dadurch dieses Problem entsteht. 
Wer weiß eine Kompetente Antwort darauf?
(Bitte jetzt keine Ansagen machen wie Achse Fetten, andere Reifen, oder Flicken ohne Ausbau des Lrs).


Frage 2
Ich habe eine RockShox Totem Coil mit Low/High Speed Druckstufenverstellung und Floodgate. Ach hier ein Problem ab der ersten Sekunde der Inbetriebnahme.
Ich merke Null Unterschied beim Einstellen der Verschiedenen Druckstufen. Selbst das Floodgate, kann ich nicht einstellen. Es bleibt immer in der gleichen härte wenn man es betätigt. Zudem Knackt sie ständig beim Einfedern und hat ein relatief großes Spiel zwischen Stand und Tauchrohr. 
Wer weiß auch hier eine Lösung oder Ursache der Probleme?


----------



## der Digge (15. Juni 2009)

zu Frage 1: das "Problem" habe ich auch, bisschen dran rappeln is die Lösung oder alternativ das Laufrad beim Ausbau mit einer Hand an Ort und Stelle halten, das ganze Verkantet sich gerne mal wenn man das Rad beim Ausbau z.B. auf den Kopf stellt und das Laufrad dann auf der Achse hängt.


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

Habs mir schon fast so gedacht! Nur leider ist die Achse aus Aluminium, und dadurch sehr weich. Durch das Verkanten hat sie mittlerweile schon macken, und mußte sie mit Schmirgelpapier nachschleifen.


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

Nur eine Antwort bis jetzt! 
Kann doch nicht sein, hab ich etwa einen Tag erwischt an dem zufällig niemand vorm Rechner sitzt 
Im normalfall müßte es doch nur so Hageln vor Tipps und Tricks!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2009)

meine Achse kann ich vom Nachbargarten in den Rahmen werfen, hast Du mal gecheckt ob die Achse krumm ist?


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich dir helfen könnte!

Die Maxle nachzurüsten sollte aber kein Problem sein, ohne neue Ausfallenden. Hab ich bei meinem AM auch gemacht.

Ob sich dann aber dein Hinterrad leichter ausbauen lässt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Meine Maxle geht auch relativ schwer raus, aber nen Roten Kopp oder so bekomm ich nicht dabei.

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> meine Achse kann ich vom Nachbargarten in den Rahmen werfen.....................


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

Also die Achse selbst ist gerade, habs mit einem Haarlineal nachgemessen. Würde aber wenn sie krumm wäre spätestens in der Nabe bei ausgebautem Lrs stecken bleiben.
Wie gesagt, alles einzelnd geht es problemlos. Aber beim auseinander nehmen und zusammenbau scheitert es meist an extremer schwergängigkeit. Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran, das sich die Achse verkantet.

@guru
Du meinst also ich könnte evtl. das Standart Ausfallende drin lassen und mir einfach die RearAxle kaufen und einbauen? 
Das wäre natürlich klasse,..........und kostengünstiger.

Zur Federgabel weiß also keiner einen Rat?
Weil so wie sie jetzt funktioniert, kommt sie nach dem nächsten Sommer raus. Ein bisschen muß ich sie noch fahren, damit sie sich auch bezahlt macht.
Kennt jemand eine SC-Gabel im 180mm Bereich, oder sollte ich mir gleich eine Boxxer kaufen?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2009)

für mich sind es "seltsame probleme"


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

Artur, bekommst du die Achse ohne Probleme raus und rein?


----------



## guru39 (15. Juni 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> ..... oder sollte ich mir gleich eine Boxxer kaufen?




Ich habe noch ne WC


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

ich komm nächstes jahr drauf zurück. im moment geht es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (15. Juni 2009)

solange das erfüllt ist, sollte es doch funzen, oder? 

Und bei RockShox heißt es

"Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage von Fahrradherstellern auf der ganzen Welt haben wir die Rear Maxle entwickelt. Für 12x135-mm- und 12x150-mm-kompatible Hinterradsysteme bietet dieses System ein Maximum an schneller und einfacher Bedienung. Einsatzbereich: All-Mountain, Freeride "

Demnach sollte eine 12x135mm Schraubachse zu ersetzen sein (?)


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Artur, bekommst du die Achse ohne Probleme raus und rein?



 ja Mike 
 hackelt zwar auch ein wenig,- aber es geht problemlos.
selbst meine "schlichte" - Motion Control  totem funst problemlos.


was soll den an der Mission Control Dämpfung kaputt sein ?


----------



## Der_Graf (15. Juni 2009)

Hi, also meine Achse hinten hakt ab und zu auch ein wenig, und manchmal brauch ich dafür auch so 3 Minuten, aber mit bisschen rumwackeln geht das dann schon. RearMaxle kostet glaub´ ich 50 Euro, und neues Ausfallende braucht man dafür soweit ich weiß nicht.

Deine Totem erinnert mich sehr stark an meine Totem, die noch zur Problemgeneration gehört!
Welches Baujahr hast du denn? Meine ist 2007 und beschert mir alle nur denkbaren Probleme^^. Das mit der High und Lowspeed Druckstufendämpfung könnte doch eventuell am Ölstand liegen, oder? Ich hab bis vor dem Einschicken auch nix gespürt, aber die haben anscheinend das Öl gewechselt, denn  danach hab ich da schon bisschen was gemerkt. Allerdings kann man dort glaub´ ich nicht soo viel spüren wenn man das im Stand ausprobiert. Das mit dem Öl würde auch zu dem Spiel an den Buchsen passen, oder? Sifft die Gabel nachm Fahren?
Und das Knarzen der Krone...Nach´m Einschicken war´s bei mir weg, kommt aber langsam wieder^^. Frag mich nicht was die damit gemacht haben, weil ausgewechselt wurde an der Krone nichts.

Grüße


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Juni 2009)

so viel text bei so viel   Mutmassungen


----------



## mikeymark (15. Juni 2009)

@ der_graf
Gekauft hab ich sie letztes Jahr erst, und das sie defekt ist glaube ich nicht. Vielleicht ist der Einstellbereich auch so gering, das ich es wärend der Fahrt nicht mitbekomme. 
Evtl. ist die Funktion der Low/High-Speeddruckstufe auch anders als ich gedacht*** habe.
Das mit dem Ölstand werde ich mal nachschauen. Weiß du zufällig wieviel ml in welcher Viskosität da rein kommen?
Ist eine Top Gabel, die Zugstufe kann man super einstellen, und die Federhärte ist optimal. Ärgerlich nur wenn man noch ein Paar funktionen mehr hat und sie nicht nutzen kann. Weil damit könnte ich meine Gabel defenetiv "Rennsportmäßig" einstellen.


** *Für die Dämpfung eines plötzlichen schnellen Stoßes ist die Highspeed, und für langsame Hindernisse wie Bodenwellen oder Bremseinfedern ist die Lowspeed!
Und das Floodgate ist eine so eine Art Lockout, bei der man den Härtegrad des öffnens bei einem Stoß selbst einstellen kann.


----------



## haha (15. Juni 2009)

das mit den 2007er totem kann ich nur bestätigen. wir haben 3 stück gehabt, die von der funktion her mangelhaft waren (alles coil-varianten). das knacken beim einfedern ist bei RS fast schon normal, meine pike und früher meine judy 100 haben alle geknackt. die feder schnalzt halt etwas, meist aber erst, wenn man die gabel schon mal zerlegt hat. k.a. warum. das spiel zwischen standrohr/tauchrohr ist aber nicht normal. ich würd sagen, einschicken und probieren, was auf garantie zu bekommen oder halt nen service machen lassen. die 2008er sind bisher sorglos, zumindest war noch keine da mit problemen. ansonsten meine heisse empfehlung für ne 180er sc ist ne getunte travis.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juni 2009)

Das Knacken ist wärend der Fahrt zum Glück nicht zu hören, nur im Stand beim einfedern. Ist jetzt nicht so das sie sich anhört wie eine Marzocchi bei der Arbeit (also Maschinengewehr mäßig). Aber das Knacken ist da, und es wird auch einen Grund dafür geben, der mich nachdenklich macht. Nicht das mir wärend der Fahrt die Gabel auseinanderbricht. Den Service inkl. Zerlegen und Zusammensetzten mach ich lieber selber, dann weiß ich wenigstens das es richtig gemacht worden ist.


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juni 2009)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage, ich hab mir jetzt neue Pellen bestellt, weil ich mit meinen Schwalbe Big Bettys nur mäßig zufrieden war. Ich hab mir jetzt erstmal aufgrund diverser Empfehlungen fürs Vorderradl die Maxxis Highroller in der Super Tacky Mischung geholt und fürs Hinterradl die Maxxis Minion DH R auch in Super Tacky, beides sind 2.5er! Mit wie viel Luftdruck fahrt ihr die Schlappen auf euren Untertassen und läuft die Kombination? 

Greez 

Phil


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2009)

supertacky hinten?  da muss man ja bergab noch treten.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Luftdruck fahrt ihr die Schlappen auf euren Untertassen und läuft die Kombination?



Gewicht? Einsatzzweck?

Je nachdem würd ich so 0,8 bis 1,5 Bar sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juni 2009)

*seltsam*
irgendwie/wann landet man doch immer wieder bei maxxis.


----------



## Über (17. Juni 2009)

Der Minion R Reifen ist nicht der Brüller. Der Minion V ist auch Hinten besser.
ST ist ne super Sache - auch Hinten, egal ob Minion oder High Roller - sind halt nur nicht von Dauer.

Gruß
Über


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juni 2009)

Um Langlebigkeit ging es mir diesmal mal nicht... Die Schwalbe Big Bettys halten ewig, halten einen nur nicht ewig in der Spur wenn man mal den Grenzbereich ausloten will  
Einsatzzweck ist Freeride, hauptsächlich Bikepark ;-)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juni 2009)

Also ein Minion auch in ST läuft sehr gut, ich fahre nur ST, auch Swampthing und WetScream.
Der R ist für hinten genau richtig, wenn man auch mal verzögern will, den V fahren viele Pros auch hinten weil der im Grenzbereich mehr Seitenhalt bietet, kann man machen muss man aber nicht weil der V schlechter verzögert.

Ich fahre den Minion mit über 100 Kilo auf der EX 721 vorne mit 2,1 Bar und hinten mit 2,3. 
Noch keine Durchschläge mit Snakebite gehabt (DH Version) und knickt auch nicht von der Felge.

Zum Highroller enthalte ich mich, den finde ich doof 

Big Betty geht nur auf trockenem Brechsand ohne spitze Steine, wehe es kommt eine nasse Passage


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juni 2009)

Ich wiege um die 87 Kilo, dann siedel ich mich mal bei 2 Bar vorne und 2,1 Bar hinten an  Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!

@ John-Doe:

Das mit den nassen Passagen bestätigt genau meine Erfahrung 

Greez

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juni 2009)




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2009)

hoffentlich bekommt das bike nun einen fahrer der damit auch fahren kann... 

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Ufo-ST-D...|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting


----------



## rotzifotzi (19. Juni 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hoffentlich bekommt das bike nun einen fahrer der damit auch fahren kann...
> 
> --> http://cgi.ebay.de/Nicolai-Ufo-ST-D...|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50#ebayphotohosting




ist das das Fluch-UFO Bike oder spielst Du ausschließlich auf das Foto an?


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Juni 2009)

ja mann... das ist das Fluch-UFO 






die fahrer hat das bike klein bekommen,- selbst sieht es noch TOP aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User85319 (19. Juni 2009)

Schade , ist echt ein schickes Teil ^^
Dem sollte mal jemand den Dämon austreiben....


----------



## haha (19. Juni 2009)

ich schreib den verkäufer mal an, obs wegen dem fluch ne preisminderung gibt..


----------



## obim (20. Juni 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja mann... das ist das Fluch-UFO
> die fahrer hat das bike klein bekommen,- selbst sieht es noch TOP aus.



Gossip! Mehr davon!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Juni 2009)

Wurde der Fluch nicht mal nachgeschweisst?


----------



## psc1 (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab mir gestern mein UFO zusammengeschraubt.

Facts:

Ich: 189cm, 94kg

Rahmen: UFO ST in L
Dämpfer: Fox VanR
Gabel: Boxxer 2009
Schaltwerk: X9
Shifter: X9
Bremse: Hope Tech M4 mit Stahlflex und 203mm v+h
Kefü: Mrp G2
Kurbel u. Lager: Truvativ
Vorbau: Thomson 50mm
Lenker: Spike
Laufräder: Mavic Deetraks 2009 (Hinterrad wird grad auf Steckachse umgebaut)
Kleinteile

Leitungen noch kürzen, etc. und
Fahrwerk wird noch abgestimmt. (Federhärte und so)


----------



## waschi82 (21. Juni 2009)

Very Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (21. Juni 2009)

Aha! neuen Sattel haste auch schon wie man im Hintergrund sieht


----------



## psc1 (21. Juni 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Aha! neuen Sattel haste auch schon wie man im Hintergrund sieht



jepp.
Problem is nur die seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit in Extremsituationen


----------



## Der_Graf (21. Juni 2009)

Schickes Ufo, schön clean

Hab meins jetzt endlich mit leichteren Reifen ausgerüstet, bin gespannt inwiefern sich das Rad jetzt etwas quirliger bewegt.
Gewicht liegt bei ca. 17,4 Kilo


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juni 2009)

Geiles Ufo Herr Graf !


----------



## psc1 (21. Juni 2009)

@ der_graf

danke, deins sieht ebenfalls sehr schön aus.
Größe S oder?


----------



## alterknochen (21. Juni 2009)

@psc1
sehr schönes Ufo...was haste für einen Steuersatz verbaut? Reset?

Gruss

Chris


----------



## psc1 (22. Juni 2009)

alterknochen schrieb:


> @psc1
> sehr schönes Ufo...was haste für einen Steuersatz verbaut? Reset?
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hi CHris,

danke. Nee im Ufo nur FSA Pig oder so heißt der. Reset is im AM


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2009)

@psc1 
das bike ist kompromisslos schööön...  
die MRP ist ja mal ne super schöne alternative zu den ganzen E13 . 
(evtl.dämpfer drehen?)

@Der_Graf
meine meinung kennste ja.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2009)

nur noch 50zig.


----------



## psc1 (22. Juni 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @psc1
> das bike ist kompromisslos schööön...
> die MRP ist ja mal ne super schöne alternative zu den ganzen E13 .
> (evtl.dämpfer drehen?)...



Danke.

Dämpfer drehen, hm - ma gugge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juni 2009)

... solange bis Du die passende Federhärte gefunden hast, ist das Feder ausbauen so leichter, wenns dann mal passt umdrehen.
Ist besser für die lebendauer der Dichtung.

Und wieder ein Nicolai mehr aufm Winterstein


----------



## psc1 (22. Juni 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wieder ein Nicolai mehr aufm Winterstein




jepp, ich kann halt nur immer mit einem fahren.... 

Hilf mir mal. Wo bistn her? PM?!


----------



## Der_Graf (22. Juni 2009)

@ psc1: ist größe M!Wobei ich mich grade selbst gewundert hab weils irgendwie klein aussieht^^!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2009)

ich war mal so frei...  vom user taxindriver.







hat der 2009´er rahmen wieder die "fischlippe" am steuerrohr 
weiss datt einer ?


----------



## Boondog (22. Juni 2009)

mein 09er hat keine Fischlippe!!!


----------



## ins (22. Juni 2009)

Echt schickes Bike Peter, müssen mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen


----------



## psc1 (22. Juni 2009)

ins schrieb:


> Echt schickes Bike Peter, müssen mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen




THX,

gern, ggf. mal die Woche abends. Sonst ist schonmal nächstes WE über Winterberg nachzudenken


----------



## Deleted 85622 (22. Juni 2009)

ja ka ich hab 09 geschrieben weils 09 produziert wurde


----------



## ins (23. Juni 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> THX,
> 
> gern, ggf. mal die Woche abends. Sonst ist schonmal nächstes WE über Winterberg nachzudenken



Über Winterberg können wir gern beim Stammtisch reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (23. Juni 2009)

hi
hab gesehen das einige hier ne e.13 Light Guide am UFO haben. Hat das bei euch direkt gepasst? Wollt meine eben montieren hab aber dann gesehen das der ISCG Adapter auf einer Verstärkung der Grundplatte der Kefü aufliegt?? Hat da jemand ne Lösung?

Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2009)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> hi
> hab gesehen das einige hier ne e.13 Light Guide am UFO haben. Hat das bei euch direkt gepasst? Wollt meine eben montieren hab aber dann gesehen das der ISCG Adapter auf einer Verstärkung der Grundplatte der Kefü aufliegt?? Hat da jemand ne Lösung?
> 
> Danke



die E-13 passend zu machen,- ist/war sehr schwer.
musste bei meiner E-13 hier u. dort  nachbohren,- nach fräsen u. schlitze erweitern,- selbst die unter kunsstoff führung musst modifiziert werden... usw.
ich perönlich würde nun zur MRP G2 Kettenführung  greifen... 

--> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...751&cid=090624004223&ctry=1&za=1&lc=1&curcd=1



PS: bzgl. den verschiedenen "steuerrohrverstärkungen" bei den modelen,- würde ich doch gerne mal was von NICOLAI hören. 

DANKE vorab. 

Artur


----------



## Wolle RC93 (24. Juni 2009)

Passt die MRP G2 ganz ohne rumbasteln ans Ufo? Und kann vielleicht jemand was zum Gewicht sagen? Außer "gering" hab ich keine Angabe gefunden.
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu meiner Boxguide. Bevor ich da jetzt noch nen Bashguard dran bau, wär mir ne vernünftige und vielleicht auch leichtere Lösung doch lieber.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2009)

Wolle 
erst mal wollen wir dein UFO-ST hier sehen. 
dann gibts infos...


----------



## ins (24. Juni 2009)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> Passt die MRP G2 ganz ohne rumbasteln ans Ufo? Und kann vielleicht jemand was zum Gewicht sagen? Außer "gering" hab ich keine Angabe gefunden.
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu meiner Boxguide. Bevor ich da jetzt noch nen Bashguard dran bau, wär mir ne vernünftige und vielleicht auch leichtere Lösung doch lieber.



Meine G2 hatte 259g + die Befestigungschrauben.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (24. Juni 2009)

danke! 
Dann werd ich wohl auf die MRP zurückgreifen müssen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juni 2009)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> danke!
> Dann werd ich wohl auf die MRP zurückgreifen müssen.....



u. wenn du noch ne AKIRA irgend wo bekommst,- nimm die.


----------



## Wolle RC93 (24. Juni 2009)

> Wolle
> erst mal wollen wir dein UFO-ST hier sehen.
> dann gibts infos...


Hast recht, die letzten Bilder davon liegen schon zig Seiten zurück  . Was Aktuelles vom Rad allein hab ich leider nicht. Hätte höchstens was aus Winterberg zusammen mit mir anzubieten.




(Foto vom Stalker)

Das mit dem Gewicht der MRP G2 hat sich ja dann geklärt. Spart man ja ganz ordentlich gegenüber ner Boxguide (ca. 350g) + Bashguard.

Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage zur Montage.


----------



## psc1 (24. Juni 2009)

Wolle RC93 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage zur Montage.




Hi,

also n Stück weiter vorn siehste mein UFo mit der MRP G2 und bei mir hat sie ohne Umbau und serienmäßig mitgelieferten 
Distanzhülsen (fette Unterlegscheiben) gepasst. Sollte also klappen und ganz mit ohne Stress


----------



## eXc3lent (24. Juni 2009)

Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit das Ufo ST auch mit 150x12er Hinterbau zu bekommen?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Juni 2009)

das kannst Du am besten gleich beim Hersteller erfragen, ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Herren gegen Aufpreis zu ziemlich alles realisieren


----------



## CaLgOn (24. Juni 2009)

Nach einem 150x12er Hinterbau habe ich schonmal gefragt und der Falco meinte, der Aufwand wäre zu groß!


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Juni 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die E-13 passend zu machen,- ist/war sehr schwer.
> musste bei meiner E-13 hier u. dort  nachbohren,- nach fräsen u. schlitze erweitern,- selbst die unter kunsstoff führung musst modifiziert werden... usw.



??????

Also ich hab meine mit den 3 Schrauben befestigt ,und FERTIG.....
Die Kette mittig zu bekommen ist da schon problematischer.Hat 2 Tage ein wenig geschliffen,nun ist es weg 
Habe Ruhe....

Da ich aber zur Zeit Langeweile hatte....habe ich mir die neue E-13 LG1 gekauft.Werd sie amWE oder nächste Woche anbauen.Mal sehen wie die so ist


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juni 2009)

Was für Buchsen brauche ich für die Kombi : UFO ST - DHX 5.0 ?

Ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt und habe gesehen, dass die nicht empfohlen werden oder so. Hab ich das richtig gesehen ? Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden, wieso die nicht empfohlen werden, aber egal.

@ falco: Hat Nicolai in Lübbrechtzen die " richtigen " ?
Da ich in Hildesheim wohne( 35 km ung. von Lübbrechtzen ) , könnte ich vorbeigucken.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juni 2009)

verstehe Deinen Beitrag nciht so zu 100%, was genau wird nicht empfohlen?

zu den Buchsen 8x42 und 8x40, die habe ich jedenfalls drin


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juni 2009)

Etwas läger her : 
Was ist damit gemeint ?  

Falco Mille
11.04.2006, 09:37
Beim Ufo ST sollte der Dämpfer wegen der großen Weite der Aufnahmen auf keinen Fall mit Einpressbuchsen, sondern mit Stahlachsen plus Achsspacern montiert werden. Buchsen können hier leicht durchbiegen. Fox Achsen und Spacer fürs Ufo gibts natürlich auch bei Nicolai. Du brauchst 2 Achsen und 4 Spacer:

1 gehärtete Stahlachse: 12,23 EUR

1 Aluspacer + Kunststoffscheibe: 3,23 EUR



Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juni 2009)

schau halt:





das waren die original Nicolai Buchsen, die gibt es unter anderem auch von RS in schwarz, z.B. hier:

http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2091/lang/x/kw/8_mm/

sehen dann so aus:


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juni 2009)

Okay, danke. 
Kann es sein,dass die Buchsen auf dem großen Bild mit dem Ufo auch für einen Vivid passen ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juni 2009)

ja die ich für den FOX hatte passten auch für den Vivid, ist glaube ich beides 12,9mm


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juni 2009)

Okay. Dann müsste ich die gleichen haben. 
Danke.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juni 2009)

bitte gerne


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Okay. Dann müsste ich die gleichen haben.
> Danke.



u. wo sind die fotos von deinem ufo-st ?


----------



## enemy111 (30. Juni 2009)

Kommen wenn der neue Dämpfer da sind. 

So ein Dreck ! Ich finde die Buchsen nicht mehr.


----------



## waschi82 (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn dann haben die wohl 'Rat' in Lübbrechtsen...die jungs solltens wissen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Juni 2009)

ich glaube er hat auch so ganz gute Antworten bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (30. Juni 2009)

sorry...die hitze...


----------



## enemy111 (1. Juli 2009)

Ja hab ich.  Danke nochmal.


----------



## Deleted 85622 (1. Juli 2009)

ja mein ufo ist auch fertig (fast) bild kommt


----------



## Deleted 85622 (1. Juli 2009)

mein ufo st


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Juli 2009)

was man erkennen kann, ist ja nicht sooo viel  schaut gut aus


----------



## Deleted 85622 (2. Juli 2009)

JOHN DOE sag mir ma wie ich das bild in groß machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Juli 2009)

taxindriver schrieb:


> JOHN DOE sag mir ma wie ich das bild in groß machen kann



mach erst mal ein schönes foto... u. kein müll handy foto.


----------



## Deleted 85622 (2. Juli 2009)

das ist mit cam gemacht wurden!


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Juli 2009)

Hier etwas größer! Aber für ein Bild mit Kamera....naja


----------



## Deleted 85622 (2. Juli 2009)

ja ka was mit der ist aber danke das das bild jetz groß ist


----------



## Boondog (3. Juli 2009)

ein kleines update 





Schaft wird gekürtzt wenn der neue Vorbau da ist .


----------



## Deleted 85622 (3. Juli 2009)

richtig porno sau geil richtig rAcig;-)


----------



## lipmo51 (3. Juli 2009)

schöne Farbe...


----------



## waschi82 (4. Juli 2009)

Very NIIIzze...!


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2009)

bis auf die felgen... sonst geiler bronze-elox-scheiss..


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Juli 2009)

herzlichen glückwunsch waschi82 
3000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (5. Juli 2009)

???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. Juli 2009)

Du bist befördert worden


----------



## waschi82 (5. Juli 2009)

allright!


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juli 2009)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand sagen in welchem Baumarkt ihr Euer Plastik Lenkerband holt, bei uns gibts nur Textil Gewebeband.

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> kann mir jemand sagen in welchem Baumarkt ihr Euer Plastik Lenkerband holt, bei uns gibts nur Textil Gewebeband.
> 
> Gruß



ich leg dir ne rolle mitbei.


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juli 2009)

Gracias 

aber verraten kannst Du`s mir trotzdem mal, dann kann ichs bei den anderen auch mal ordentlich machen


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gracias
> 
> aber verraten kannst Du`s mir trotzdem mal, dann kann ichs bei den anderen auch mal ordentlich machen



dann kannste auch gleich einige packete bestellen.
das hier sind die besten. 
--> http://www.roseversand.de/output/co...=1000&wahl_auspraegung=810#anchor_content_top


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juli 2009)

sehr gut, bei Rose muss ich wahrscheinlich eh noch was bestellen, muss ich mir heute abend mal genau ankucken !
Danke

Wann darf ich Lambada tanzen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Juli 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sehr gut, bei Rose muss ich wahrscheinlich eh noch was bestellen, muss ich mir heute abend mal genau ankucken !
> Danke
> 
> Wann darf ich Lambada tanzen ?



soweit ist alles klar. 

diese woche ist der rahmen noch bei dir... versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (6. Juli 2009)

kanns kaum erwarten 
Danke schon mal


----------



## der Digge (7. Juli 2009)

Partliste mit *Updates*:

RAHMEN: Nicolai Ufo-St L
GABEL: Marzocchi 66 RCV
DÄMPFER: Manitou Evolver ISX-4
STEUERSATZ: Nicolai Fett Reducer
BREMSE: Avid Jucy 5 203/185er
LAUFRADSATZ: *Hope Pro II Naben, Mavic EX 721 Felgen*
REIFEN: *Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 FR (VR Gooey Gluey / HR Triple Compound)*
Schläuche: *Schwalbe Nr 13 mit Alu Ventilkappen*
LENKER/VORBAU: Truvativ Holzfeller, Nox Team DH
KURBEL: Truvativ Holzfeller
INNENLAGER: Truvativ Howitzer Team
KETTENFÜHRUNG: Truvativ Boxguide 34-38
PEDALEN: Demolition Team Magnesium (Loose Ball)
SATTELSTÜTZE: BBB Sky Scraper
SATTEL: WTB Pure V
SCHELLE: BBB The Strangler
SCHALTWERK: *Sram X-9 Short Cage*
KASSETTE: Shimano HG-50 11-25
KETTE: Shimano Deore
SCHALTHEBEL: *Sram X-9 Trigger mit Ganganzeige*
GRIFFE: Odi Ruffian Lock-On
LENKERENDKAPPEN: Plastik


----------



## waschi82 (7. Juli 2009)

ja des is nett.....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juli 2009)

jetzt noch einen Vivid


----------



## taff äs häll (7. Juli 2009)

A-popo  Vivid, meine Untertasse kriegt aus diversen Gründen die Tage mal nen Vivid spendiert, welche Federhärte würdet ihr für nen 90-Kilo Piloten empfehlen?

Greez

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Juli 2009)

500-550 kommt drauf was Du damir machst und wie Du es machst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (8. Juli 2009)

Ja vivid beim david wäre perfekt :


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Juli 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> A-popo  Vivid, meine Untertasse kriegt aus diversen Gründen die Tage mal nen Vivid spendiert, welche Federhärte würdet ihr für nen 90-Kilo Piloten empfehlen?
> 
> Greez
> 
> Phil



Phil bei 90 kg würde ich immer zur 550er greifen.
 habs mit einer 500er versucht (bei 88kg.) war mir persönlich zu weich. 

@David.
dein bike macht mich neidisch.


----------



## tokessa (8. Juli 2009)

500 fahre ich mit 75kg


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2009)

aber nicht im UFO-ST, da bitte Unterschiede machen


----------



## tokessa (8. Juli 2009)

Ja ist ja gut  Bin ja nur gastleser


----------



## mikeymark (8. Juli 2009)

Ich merk schon, gleich gibts ne Schlägerei!


----------



## CaLgOn (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin eine 450er bei 85 KG gefahren  (DHX 5.0 Coil)


----------



## schmiddio (8. Juli 2009)

fahre mit 86kg ne 550er Dämpfer: DHX 5.0 Coil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2009)

schlimm, es geht um eine Feder für einen Rock Shox Vivid, die Federhärten von Rock Shox lassen sich nicht oder nur bedingt mit denen von Fox vergleichen


----------



## mikeymark (8. Juli 2009)

Ahhhh, ich dachte immer die unterliegen einer bestimmten Norm.
Z.B. 550x2.5 da hab ich immer gedacht das man 550N aufbringen muß um sie 2.5Zoll weit zusammenzudrücken. 
Dann ist das also nicht so, und es gibt von Hersteller zu Hersteller Unterschiede in der Federhärte obwohl evtl. das gleiche draufstehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (8. Juli 2009)

quark. die zweite zahl deutet auf den hub des dämpfers hin. die erste zahl ist richtig erklärt.


----------



## taff äs häll (8. Juli 2009)

Ok Jungs, bleibt geschmeidig  

Thx für die vielen Antworten, ich werd dann mal 550 als Federhärte für mein Tonnengewicht nehmen!

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe in der Diskussion ein paar Seiten zuvor, dann werden alle Dämpfer von Rock Shox die man im nachhinein über den Handel bezieht mit dem Tune B ausgeliefert?  Und dieser Tune B arbeitet am besten im Ufo?

Greez 

Phil


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Juli 2009)

also ich hab hier noch ne unbenutzte 550er Vivid Feder rumliegen....wenn du Interesse hast....oder ein anderer....einfach melden.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2009)

Tune B passt im UFO-ST sehr gut bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,8
Tune C könnte auch gehen
Tune A hat sich als sehr untauglich herausgestellt

Alle Aftermarket Vivids kommen im Tune B, die anderen Tunes gibt es in der Regel nur auf Anfrage, ich würde das aber zur Sicherheit vor dem bestellen noch mal abklären


----------



## lipmo51 (8. Juli 2009)

genau...denn ich hatte einen Tune A....und das funzt in dem Bike garnicht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Juli 2009)

bevor der KHUJAND wieder schimpft  :

Der Chris King fliegt raus, dafür kommt da jetzt noch der Reset Wan.5 rein, dann passt die flache Brücke wieder und ich bin wieder glücklich.


----------



## Der_Graf (12. Juli 2009)

und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Maxxis Ardent. Mein Rad beschleunigt bei den insgesamt gesparten ~1,1 Kilo "irgendwie" sehr viel besser


----------



## Der_Graf (12. Juli 2009)

Wow, sieht richtig geil aus dein Ufo!
Beim unteren Bild fügt sich der SRAM Kleber sehr schön zwischen Reifen und Sattelstütze ein 
Grüße


----------



## taff äs häll (12. Juli 2009)

Perveres Gerät! 

Kleiner Tip, Motion Control-Einstellrad von der Boxxer abschrauben und wie ich das bei meiner Domain gemacht hab, mit Rot-Metallic Lack lackieren  Geht mit dem Blauen Einstallrad vom Vivid ja auch noch 
Würde der Rot Schwarz Kombi dann den perfekten Schliff geben!

Greez 

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (12. Juli 2009)

was sind das eig für bremsen?


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Juli 2009)

Hope Moto V2, geiles Gerät John!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2009)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinen Maxxis Ardent. Mein Rad beschleunigt bei den insgesamt gesparten ~1,1 Kilo "irgendwie" sehr viel besser



was wiegt denn der ardent so?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Juli 2009)

google erstes Suchergebnis:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s/Reifen-26-Maxxis-Ardent-F60-60a::12958.html

um lackieren möchte ich lieber nicht, ich will die Sachen ja auch irgendwann mal wieder verkaufen können 

Die Bremsen sind die Moto V2 mit Vented Disk, finde ich sehr gut 

und Dank an euch


----------



## opa_knack (12. Juli 2009)

Richtig geil, aber so würd ich die Kiste sofort heiraten :   Sry, für die Fotomontage


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Juli 2009)

kein Problem 

ja so was hatte ich mir auch schon mal, zurecht geshoppt.
aber dann kann ich mit auch gleich einen Stealthbomber kaufen 
bisschen Farbe muss schon sein, schwarz kann jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (12. Juli 2009)

Richtige Einstellen


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

schwarz rockt!


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2009)

schwarz ist nur einheitsbrei. je bunter desto individueller.


----------



## der-gute (12. Juli 2009)

schau dir mal mein Argon an...


----------



## schmiddio (12. Juli 2009)

Bäääm Johnny,geiles Arbeitsgerät
der nächste winter kommt bestimmt und somit auch die Stealthbomber zeit


----------



## mikeymark (12. Juli 2009)

@John-Doe
Verdammt geiles Ufo!


----------



## waschi82 (14. Juli 2009)

Very very nice John! YEAH! 
ich brauch auch nen UFO....hmmm...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Very very nice John! YEAH!
> ich brauch auch nen UFO....hmmm...



danke 

UFO gibs hier: [email protected]


----------



## waschi82 (14. Juli 2009)

ah so und ich dachte ihr habt die alle von hier:
http://einestages.spiegel.de/hund-i..._image_document_large_featured_borderless.jpg


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2009)

Hab mir für mein Ufo jetzt die RS-RearMaxle bestellt, ich hoffe die passt auch in das Ausfallende!
Neue Griffe, Schläuche und Felgenbänder wurden dem Ufo auch noch gegönnt, ebenso wie das neu Nachzentrieren der Laufräder vorne und hinten.
Nächste Woche gehts erstmal nach LacBlanc, mal sehen wie es da so läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hab mir für mein Ufo jetzt die RS-RearMaxle bestellt, ich hoffe die passt auch in das Ausfallende!
> Neue Griffe, Schläuche und Felgenbänder wurden dem Ufo auch noch gegönnt, ebenso wie das neu Nachzentrieren der Laufräder vorne und hinten.
> Nächste Woche gehts erstmal nach LacBlanc, mal sehen wie es da so läuft.



u. bitte bilda bilda bilda  ! ! !


----------



## pfalz (16. Juli 2009)

> Hab mir für mein Ufo jetzt die RS-RearMaxle bestellt, ich hoffe die passt auch in das Ausfallende!



Passt  (zumindest bei mir...)


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2009)

passt. auch bei mir im fr.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2009)

Yeaah, dann wird sie auch bei mir passen 
Bilder werden auch noch kommen, ich muß nur solange warten bis meine Kamera wider aus der Rep. zurück ist.


----------



## pfalz (16. Juli 2009)




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2009)

^^ 
endlich mal ein ufo-st mit einer aussergewöhnlicher farbe. *KLASSE* 

zu bemängeln wären nur 
* die felgen
* die abklebung  der druckstrebe am hinterbau,-da reicht es eigentlich nur "innen" gegen das  kettenschlagen abzukleben.
* u. den dämpfer würde ich drehen.

ansonsten klasse bike...


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juli 2009)

uuuuhh. du bist mal mit einer abgeklebten kettenstrebe zufrieden? 

ist mein probeteil angekommen?


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Juli 2009)

Ich stelle mir da schon seit längerem eine Frage und würde nun gerne mal eure Meinung dazu wissen:
Wozu sind die Bohrungen schräg über dem vorderen Daempferschlitten auf dem das 'N' eingraviert ist?
Könnte man den Schlitten nicht einfach weiter vorne festschrauben und somit einen längeren Dämpfer verbauen? Wofür sind die Löcher da?


----------



## pfalz (17. Juli 2009)

Die Felgen gabs im Set mit dem Rahmen...neue Laufräder sind nicht drin, die Finanzministerin hat schon das Nudelholz in der Hand 

...daher auch nicht überall High-End Teile, aber das stört mich net...

Dämpfer wird gedreht, sobald ich die richtige Federhärte gefunden hab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Die Felgen gabs im Set mit dem Rahmen...neue Laufräder sind nicht drin, die Finanzministerin hat schon das Nudelholz in der Hand
> 
> ...daher auch nicht überall High-End Teile, aber das stört mich net...
> 
> Dämpfer wird gedreht, sobald ich die richtige Federhärte gefunden hab..



ich meine OK ! hast recht... 
im prinzip ist ja nix gegen die felgen zusagen,- die halten. 
sind aber sack schwer.

aber es were ne leichtigkeit die aufkl. abzumachen,- dann kommt der schriftzug der felge nicht mit dem schriftzug der reifen ins gehege.

@Wheelsiderider 
das wurde schon mehrfach hier beantwortet


----------



## Wheelsiderider (17. Juli 2009)

Oh sorry...ich werd mich auf die Suche machen!

Edit: John-Doe hatte mal geschrieben, dass es an der Rahmengroesse liegt wo montiert wird. Somit ist meine Frage beantwortet


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Juli 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


>



Sehr schön Jan, meins ist auch bestellt, ich zähle schon die Tage... Farbe gefällt mir erstaunlich gut


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2009)

Sebastian
erzähl mal.


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Juli 2009)

Viel gibt es da leider nicht zu erzählen, der Rahmen ist seit ein paar Tagen bestellt und ich kanns jetzt schon nicht mehr abwarten.. 

Aber ich kann ja schonmal posten wie ich es mir denn dann zusammenstellen will:

UFO ST (schwarz elox)
Boxxer Team 2010 (schwarz)
Fox DHX 5.0
Avid Elixir CR
Truvativ Boobar mit Truvativ Direct Mount Vorbau
Reset WAN.5
Rafe Face Evolve DH Kurbel
X-Type Innenlager
Truvativ Team Double Clamp Sattelsütze
Funn Skinny Race Lite Sattel
Schwaltwerk komplett X9
Kefü: e.13 DRS

Verbesserungsvorschläge dürfen gerne gemacht werden 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## der Digge (17. Juli 2009)

Bei pfalz seinem Felgenaufkleber und der Rotz vom Hinterbau weg, dann is schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Juli 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Oh sorry...ich werd mich auf die Suche machen!
> 
> Edit: John-Doe hatte mal geschrieben, dass es an der Rahmengroesse liegt wo montiert wird. Somit ist meine Frage beantwortet



cool, endlich mal einer der nicht nur Fragen stellt, sonder einfach mal im Thread nach ließt


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6138640]Viel gibt es da leider nicht zu erzählen, der Rahmen ist seit ein paar Tagen bestellt und ich kanns jetzt schon nicht mehr abwarten.. 

Aber ich kann ja schonmal posten wie ich es mir denn dann zusammenstellen will:

UFO ST (schwarz elox)
Boxxer Team 2010 (schwarz)
Fox DHX 5.0
Avid Elixir CR
Truvativ Boobar mit Truvativ Direct Mount Vorbau
Reset WAN.5
Rafe Face Evolve DH Kurbel
X-Type Innenlager
Truvativ Team Double Clamp Sattelsütze
Funn Skinny Race Lite Sattel
Schwaltwerk komplett X9
Kefü: e.13 DRS

Verbesserungsvorschläge dürfen gerne gemacht werden 

Grüße
Sebastian[/quote]



woow edel edel


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2009)

gibt voll die Edelhure


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. Juli 2009)

Kommt ja auch aus dem besten Puff weit und breit


----------



## pfalz (17. Juli 2009)

@sebastian



> Sehr schön Jan, meins ist auch bestellt, ich zähle schon die Tage...



dann können wir ja mal wieder die Pfalz unsicher machen  



> Farbe gefällt mir erstaunlich gut



War ein mehr als ungeplanter Gebrauchtkauf, hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht...passt aber!!



> der Rotz vom Hinterbau weg



muss mal schauen, ob schwarz besser aussieht...Zartbitterschokolade mit Vollmilch 

Aufkleber mach ich ohnehin noch ab...eventuell auch schwarze Nicolai-Aufklebers anstelle der Goldenen drauf.


----------



## guru39 (17. Juli 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> War ein mehr als ungeplanter Gebrauchtkauf.....



puh...... ich dachte schon ich habe dir was vertickert und wüsste es nicht
mehr......Glück gehabt, ich dachte schon an Alzheimer 


Sehr geil das Teil 


Gruß ähhhmmmm wie war noch mein Name


----------



## pfalz (17. Juli 2009)

keine Angst, ich bleib dem Puff treu...war halt ein Schnapper 



> GruÃ Ã¤hhhmmmm wie war noch mein Name


- Guru
- Le GÃ¼rÃ¼
- El Guru
- Puffvadder
- à¤à¥à¤°à¥


-


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Juli 2009)

Moin Ufo-Gemeinde ,

ich wollte meine Untertasse die Tage mal ein wenig aufpimpen und es mehr in Richtung Race ausbauen... Es soll eine schwarze Boxxer Race oder Team, ein schwarzer Truvativ Direct Mount Vorbau und ein Truvativ Boobar Lenker rein (ist das Teil in 780mm eigentlich nicht überbreit? Und für eine Racegeometrie dann eher in 20mm Rise oder?)... Ich bin nur total ratlos was ich für Pedale nachrüsten soll, die sollen dann auch schwarz werden, hat jemand Vorschläge? 

Greez 

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Moin Ufo-Gemeinde ,
> 
> ich wollte meine Untertasse die Tage mal ein wenig aufpimpen und es mehr in Richtung Race ausbauen... Es soll eine schwarze Boxxer Race oder Team, ein schwarzer Truvativ Direct Mount Vorbau und ein Truvativ Boobar Lenker rein (ist das Teil in 780mm eigentlich nicht überbreit? Und für eine Racegeometrie dann eher in 20mm Rise oder?)... Ich bin nur total ratlos was ich für Pedale nachrüsten soll, die sollen dann auch schwarz werden, hat jemand Vorschläge?
> 
> ...



wenn es eine 2010ner BoXxer werden soll, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall die Team oder WC nehmen. die Race kann ja nicht mehr als die 2008ter.
DirectMount würde ich mir auch gut überlegen, bei einem Sturz leiden die Gabeln gerne mal darunter, der normale Vorbau würde sich bei einem bestimmtem Drehmoment einfach nur verdrehen.
780mm Lenker, musst Du mal testen, kürzen kannst Du immer noch.
Ich bin von 710mm auf 750mm umgestiegen finde das auch ganz gut so wie es jetzt ist, ich bin aber auch groß und breit und habe recht lange Arme.

Die Frage nach der richtigen Pedale ist wie die Frage nach dem richtigen Bier, da gibt es 298903473ß80478 Meinungen zu 

ich mag die 5050xx weil die meiner Meinung nach unkaputtbar sind


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2009)

> schwarzer Truvativ Direct Mount Vorbau



hatte ich auch überlegt, aber
1. einen 'normalen' Holzfeller hatte ich noch in der Grabbelkiste
2. ein 'normaler' Vorbau kann sich wegdrehen, wenn es Dich mal mault (kommt bei mir des öfteren vor...ich bin ein Freund der Bäume...), bei einem Direkt-Mount passiert da nix..



> Truvativ Boobar Lenker rein (ist das Teil in 780mm eigentlich nicht überbreit?



Mir persönlich war er zu breit, aber man kann ja kürzen! Ich hab rechts und links 15mm abgeschnibbelt, jetzt bin ich auch bei 750, das passt.

Pedale: Tioga SF MX Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (18. Juli 2009)

Pedale hab ich gestern noch schöne gefunden, und zwar die NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro, schön flach und leicht für Plattformpedale 

Den Boobar hab ich dann auch einfach mal in 780mm bestellt, allerdings mit 30mm Rise, sonst wird meine Front glaub ich für mich zu niedrig... 

Mit dem Direct Mount Vorbau gehen die Meinungen natürlich auseinander... Aber eure Einwände in Hinsicht auf die Haltbarkeit sind schon Berechtigt... Ich find so nen Direct Mount halt nur wegen der Optik sehr sehr lecker 


Greez 

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

bei eBay verkauft einer mein Bike, sogar die Beschreibung und das Foto inkl. Copyright hat er sich bei mir geklaut:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-UFO-ST-L...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Ich find so nen Direct Mount halt nur wegen der Optik sehr sehr lecker



Form follows Funktion


----------



## mikeymark (18. Juli 2009)

Da wir gerade bei NC17 sind. Die bieten auch Schrauben in verschiedenen Farben für Kurbelarm/Kettenblatt an. Sind diese Schrauben alle genormt, also Gewindebreite und Steigung? Die Länge wird wahrscheinlich unterschiedlich ausfallen. Je nachdem ob Ein, Zwei oder Drei Kettenblätter verwendet werden,....oder?


----------



## mikeymark (18. Juli 2009)

@John
hast du das Ufo vielleicht selbst reingestellt, ohne es zu wissen?


----------



## ewoq (18. Juli 2009)

dann heißt john im wahren leben also metin.


----------



## tokessa (18. Juli 2009)

Habs gekauft  Der John wird sich wundern wenns gleich abgeholt wird


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

ja Metin Kaplan 

nur traurig für den der da evtl. viel Geld bietet und überweist und dann genau nichts dafür bekommt 

und ich werde evtl. noch im Bikepark angesültzt:" ey alder!!!!!!!!!! das ist mein Baike, das habe ich für xxxx bei ebay gekauft du spacken, alder!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2009)

schade das es nicht meine Größe ist... ;-) 
ruf doch mal einer auf der nummer an...??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2009)

geh lieber mal in Dein Keller...

Aber denkt dran:

BITTE BEI FRAGEN ANRUFEN  HABE KEIN INTERNET


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

nix Keller, ich bin gebranntes Kind:


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2009)

Da ist sogar meine Frau sprachlos...''Ist das auch geputzt???"


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

ja wird nach jeder Ausfahrt richtig sauber gemacht, sonst trage ich mir ja den Dreck in die Bude


----------



## lipmo51 (18. Juli 2009)

john Metin Kaplan , der Kalif von Köln 

das mit Ebay ist ja krass !!

Die NC17 Sudpin III sind 100% top.Ich fahre die ja auch.


----------



## ins (18. Juli 2009)

@JOHN-DOE
Würde das ganze bei ebay melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2009)

habe ich, der User wurde nach ca. 30 Minuten bei ebay ausgeschlossen  wer hätte das gedacht


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> bei eBay verkauft einer mein Bike, sogar die Beschreibung und das Foto inkl. Copyright hat er sich bei mir geklaut:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/NICOLAI-UFO-ST-L...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported



Bekomm ich die Rechte von der Story


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2009)

nur wenn ich die Rolle des Metin spielen darf


----------



## guru39 (19. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nur wenn ich die Rolle des Metin spielen darf



Das kannst nur Du Spielen


----------



## softbiker (19. Juli 2009)

Kannst du uns auch aufklären wie es zu diesem Angebot kam?

Wahrscheinlich haben Sie sich gedacht mal sehen was die so bieten, ab Dreie wird das Bike dann organisiert!

Hallo ich wenn so ne Anzeige sehen würde, tät mich mit der Schrotflinte vor auf mein Bike setzen und nichma aufs Klo gehen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2009)

der hatte drei Bikes hier aus dem Forum ausgesucht, Fotos und Teilelisten kopiert und die dann bei ebay eingestellt, in dem Bild war sogar noch meine Signatur drin: www.zero-talent.com 

ich denke einfach in der Hoffnung das schon jemand gierig auf das vermeintliche Schnäppchen bieten und Vorkasse zahlen würde. Ein Rad hätte der Käufer dann wohl nie gesehen.

Dumm nur wenn ich dann der einzige bin der auf die schnelle Ansprechbar ist, wegen der Signatur, oder wenn man den Käufer mal irgendwo trifft und er meint dass das Bike ja sein ist 

wir leben eben in einer schlechten Welt


----------



## stuk (19. Juli 2009)

hallo john doe,

will dir keine angst machen, aber navis autoteile etc. werden oftmals bei ebay angeboten und nach ende der auktion erst "besorgt". Vielleicht hats ein schlechter Mensch auf dein ufo abgesehen....
pass auf und mfg


----------



## der Digge (19. Juli 2009)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo john doe,
> 
> will dir keine angst machen, aber navis autoteile etc. werden oftmals bei ebay angeboten und nach ende der auktion erst "besorgt". Vielleicht hats ein schlechter Mensch auf dein ufo abgesehen....
> pass auf und mfg



Das Rad so wie es Angeboten wurde existiert garnicht mehr


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juli 2009)

liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass wenn man bei google ufo st eingibt und nach bildern sucht das von john-doe gleich als eines der ersten angezeigt wird. dann noch mit der kompletten teile liste.


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @sebastian
> dann können wir ja mal wieder die Pfalz unsicher machen



Darf ich dann mitkommen? 



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> der hatte drei Bikes hier aus dem Forum ausgesucht, Fotos und Teilelisten kopiert und die dann bei ebay eingestellt.



Welche anderen beiden Bikes waren es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (19. Juli 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Darf ich dann mitkommen?



Natürlich, wobei ich wenn das Bike fertig ist wohl erstmal ab nach Beerfelden gehen werde! Gerne auch ne gemütliche 3er Runde in der Pfalz mitm Jan


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2009)

stuk schrieb:


> hallo john doe,
> 
> will dir keine angst machen, aber navis autoteile etc. werden oftmals bei ebay angeboten und nach ende der auktion erst "besorgt". Vielleicht hats ein schlechter Mensch auf dein ufo abgesehen....
> pass auf und mfg



ja  da mache ich mir keinen Stress, der Typ ist in Berlin angemeldet und hatte wohl eine Adresse in München.

nebenbei sitze ich entweder auf dem Rad oder es hängt im Schlafzimmer an der Decke, wird also schwierig mir mein Schatzi zu zocken 



Carnologe schrieb:


> Welche anderen beiden Bikes waren es denn?



noch das Orange von flohido und ein Knolly Usernamen weiß ich nicht


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2009)

> Darf ich dann mitkommen?



Natürlich!!!



> wobei ich wenn das Bike fertig ist wohl erstmal ab nach Beerfelden gehen werde!



Da wär ich auch dabei...je nachdem, wann es soweit ist und ich nicht irgendwo am Strand rumliege


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (20. Juli 2009)

Ich mach grad mal schnell ein Bild von meinem UFO!


----------



## der Digge (20. Juli 2009)

Danke für diese äußerst wertvolle Information


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> Ich mach grad mal schnell ein Bild von meinem UFO!



ich warte


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (20. Juli 2009)

Soooooo die Bilder sind leider nicht so geil geworden... Alles nur wegen dieser doofen billig-cam.
Aber fürn Anfang muss das reichen:


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (20. Juli 2009)

Haha ja danke^^
Ich hatte erst welche gepostet aber dann wieder gelöscht weils noch schlechter war.
Aber löschen ging leider nicht... Deswegen habe ich alles gewitzt in wertvolle Infos umgewandelt


----------



## der Digge (20. Juli 2009)

Bilder auf 1000 Pixel verkleinern, den Rock Shox Aufkleber von der Gabel weg, Schaltzug und Bremsleitung zusammen und wenn schon zwei Fotos dann doch bitte eins von der Antriebsseite bzw. was zur Hölle sind das für schwarze Flecken? sonst gibt es nicht viel zu meckern, schönes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Juli 2009)

"schwarze Flecken" am hinterbau ???
ist normal bei schwarzmattPulverung oder bei Elox.


----------



## der Digge (20. Juli 2009)

Ne am Hauptrahmen, an den Decals und am Gusset vorne


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Juli 2009)

ich würde sagen ein Schutzfolienunfall


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (20. Juli 2009)

Richtisch!
Ist noch improvisiert... Ich werde morgen gescheite Folie zum abkleben kaufen. Da sind noch die Reste vom Isolierklebeband dran^^
Aber sonst danke!


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2009)

seasick-grün ist cool.


----------



## waschi82 (20. Juli 2009)

aufn ersten blick ists weiß...very sick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2009)

Hab bei meinem Ufo ein "mini-update" gemacht, unter anderem ist jetzt auch eine RearMaxle drin  . 
Und ich muß sagen, das der Aus/Einbau des Hinterrades jetzt ohne Schweiß- und Wutausbruch problemlos innerhalb von ein Paar Sekunden funktioniert  ! Das der Unterschied zu der Serienachse (nur Ärger mit dieser Schei$$e gehabt  ) so gewaltig ausfällt, hätte ich nicht gedacht  .


----------



## Deleted 85622 (21. Juli 2009)

also kann man in einen normalen ufo hinterbau ne maxle reinmachen?


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei mir ging das ohne Probleme (12x135 Maxle von Sram/RocjShox)!


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juli 2009)

mach maln bild. wie bekommt man eine 12mm steckachse in einen 10mm-hinterbau?


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2009)

wiso, die truax-ausfallenden haben doch 12mm! 
habe gerade nochmal auf die achse geschaut, da steht es auch, 12x135, leider habe ich die tüte mit der genaueren bezeichnung schon entsorgt.

und meine kamera ist immer noch nicht aus der rep zurück, sollte eigentlich nur 10 tage dauern. dann gibt es bilder.


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2009)

steht aber auch alles auf der homepage von -n- auf der 2 seite im tec-sheet


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juli 2009)

ah. ok mein fehler.


----------



## Der_Graf (21. Juli 2009)

Glückwunsch zum stressfreien Ein- und Ausbau  !


----------



## mikeymark (21. Juli 2009)

Danke! Die Invstition hat sich gelohnt:


----------



## mikeymark (27. Juli 2009)

Nicolai Rockt! 
Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem Ufo im LacBlanc Bikepark, und es hat mal wieder richtig viel Spaß gemacht damit zu fahren. 
Dieses bike ist einfach nur geil, und es loht sich jeder Cent den man da reinsteckt. Der Rahmen bietet so viel Potenzial und unendliche möglichkeiten. 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden 

Noch ein weiterer Vorteil, ist natürlich wenn man in der Schlange am Lift steht, gibt es vielleicht nur 3 bis 4 Nicolai-Rider, der Rest fährt zu 80% bikes vom selben Hersteller. 

 Damit ist man als -N- fahrer natürlich absoluter Individualist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (27. Juli 2009)

passt eigentlich ein Conti Kaiser 2.5 in den Hinterbau? weiß das einer? oder ist das zu FETT?


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (28. Juli 2009)

@lipmo
2.5 sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein oder is der sooo breit?

Ein Update von meinem UFO

Bremsen:      Saint BR M810
Sattel:         PZ Racing
Sattelstütze: NC 17 Empire


----------



## der Digge (28. Juli 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> passt eigentlich ein Conti Kaiser 2.5 in den Hinterbau? weiß das einer? oder ist das zu FETT?



Also die Rubber Queen 26x2,40 (60-559) passt nicht, geht zwar rein aber passen is anders ... Kaiser ist 62-559, das dürften die 2mm sein die die Rubber Queen an jeder Seite noch Luft hat


----------



## mikeymark (28. Juli 2009)

Conti ist Schei$$e!!!!!
Sobalt ich meine RQ runter gebremst hat kommt wieder ein Schwalbe drauf!!!!!


----------



## der Digge (28. Juli 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Conti ist Schei$$e!!!!!
> Sobalt ich meine RQ runter gebremst hat kommt wieder ein Schwalbe drauf!!!!!



Muddy Mary 2.35 FR (VR Gooey Gluey / HR Triple Compound)


----------



## mikeymark (28. Juli 2009)

Genau so werde ich das auch am Jahresende machen!


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Juli 2009)

der KAISER sieht schon sehr breit aus....
Dann bleib ich einfach bei den Minions


----------



## softbiker (28. Juli 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Conti ist Schei$$e!!!!!
> Sobalt ich meine RQ runter gebremst hat kommt wieder ein Schwalbe drauf!!!!!



Ach du bist doch besoffen.

wer will den schon Schwalbe-Reifen fahren.

Ich hab so viel dieses Jahr ausprobiert und bin letztlich bei der Combi hinten Rubber-Queen und vorne Minion F hängen geblieben.

Ich finde das ist das Optimum.


----------



## mikeymark (29. Juli 2009)

Ich trinke niemals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (29. Juli 2009)

Hey Guys 

mein Vivid ist vorgestern eingetrudelt gekommen und das erste was ich bemerkt habe, worüber ich mir vorher überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht habe, dass die Buchsen von meinem alten X-Fusion Dämpfer nicht passen, ich habe dafür jetzt Stahlbuchsen in 12.7mm Breite und jeweils 40mm und 42mm Länge bestellt, aber wie breit müssen die Aluspacer sein? Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, und die Hülsen jeweils 40mm und 42mm haben, diese kleinen Unterlegscheibchen 1mm also insgesamt 2mm und die Dämpferaugen eine Breite von 13mm haben, dann müssen die Spacer doch jeweils 12,5 und 13,5mm breit sein oder? 

Greez

PHil


----------



## softbiker (29. Juli 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ich trinke niemals!



Na deswegen musst du aber nich gleich traurig sein.

Sofern du Muddy Marry haben willst, 2,35er neu und 2,5er Team-Version also etwas weicher als Goygluy dann pm

Ansonst


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Juli 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Hey Guys
> 
> mein Vivid ist vorgestern eingetrudelt gekommen und das erste was ich bemerkt habe, worüber ich mir vorher überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht habe, dass die Buchsen von meinem alten X-Fusion Dämpfer nicht passen, ich habe dafür jetzt Stahlbuchsen in 12.7mm Breite und jeweils 40mm und 42mm Länge bestellt, aber wie breit müssen die Aluspacer sein? Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, und die Hülsen jeweils 40mm und 42mm haben, diese kleinen Unterlegscheibchen 1mm also insgesamt 2mm und die Dämpferaugen eine Breite von 13mm haben, dann müssen die Spacer doch jeweils 12,5 und 13,5mm breit sein oder?
> 
> ...



Richtig gerechnet, brauchst aber auch nur beim Nicolai Verkauf (05185 - 602 66 16 oder 18) anzurufen und Dämpferachsen und Achsspacher unter Angabe von Rahmenmodell und Dämpfer zu bestellen. Die Jungs wissen dann schon die richtigen Maße. 

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## HypnoKröte (30. Juli 2009)

Kurz OT: Hi Falco, hat zufällig ein Helius AM in m mit Schwarz eloxiertem HB und BRG gepulvertem Hauptrahmen eure heiligen Stätten verlassen ?


----------



## taff äs häll (4. August 2009)

Hey guys 

meine Untertasse ist jetzt mit Boxxer, Boobar, Sixpack Direct Mount und Rock Shox Vivid zusammengezimmert... 
Laut Rock Shox ist in der Boxxer (übrigens ne Race) die rote Feder als Standard verbaut, ich wiege jetzt allerdings so um die 89 Kilo und müsste ja laut Tabelle eigentlich die Blaue Feder fahren, ich finde allerdings, dass schon die rote Feder nen ticken zu hart ist, setzt sich das mit dem Einfahren, oder bleibt das? Sonst würde ich eher zur gelben Feder tendieren...

Greez

Phil


----------



## lipmo51 (4. August 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Hey guys
> 
> meine Untertasse ist jetzt mit Boxxer, Boobar, Sixpack Direct Mount und Rock Shox Vivid zusammengezimmert...
> Laut Rock Shox ist in der Boxxer (übrigens ne Race) die rote Feder als Standard verbaut, ich wiege jetzt allerdings so um die 89 Kilo und müsste ja laut Tabelle eigentlich die Blaue Feder fahren, ich finde allerdings, dass schon die rote Feder nen ticken zu hart ist, setzt sich das mit dem Einfahren, oder bleibt das? Sonst würde ich eher zur gelben Feder tendieren...
> ...



Fahr lieber mit der roten weiter.Ich bin auch die erste Zeit mit der gelben Feder gefahren mit ca 86/88 KG,weil mir die rote zu straff war.
Die Gabel federt mit der gelben nicht schnell genug aus,sie schafft es einfach nicht.Bei Wurzeln und Steinfeldern gehts ja noch...aber wenn du z.B. einen Table/double springen willst,kickt es dich hinten voll raus,weil die Gabel es vorne nicht schafft schnell wieder auszufedern.
Ich hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (4. August 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Fahr lieber mit der roten weiter.Ich bin auch die erste Zeit mit der gelben Feder gefahren mit ca 86/88 KG,weil mir die rote zu straff war.
> Die Gabel federt mit der gelben nicht schnell genug aus,sie schafft es einfach nicht.Bei Wurzeln und Steinfeldern gehts ja noch...aber wenn du z.B. einen Table/double springen willst,kickt es dich hinten voll raus,weil die Gabel es vorne nicht schafft schnell wieder auszufedern.
> Ich hoffe ich hab mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt



Hi,

also da stimme ich zu. Fahre die harte Feder mit 93 kg (plus Klamotten) und die passt sehr gut. Hatte erst die Standardfeder drin und dachte die reicht, aber genau was lipmo51 geschrieben hat, war festzustellen. Die Gabel ist zwar sehr sensibel aber nicht mehr "stark" genug um dich in dem entscheidenden Momenten rauszudrücken. Übrigens hab ich beim Ansprechverhalten kaum eine Veränderung verspührt. Du solltest bei der Standard bleiben...


----------



## lipmo51 (4. August 2009)




----------



## Falco Mille (6. August 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Kurz OT: Hi Falco, hat zufällig ein Helius AM in m mit Schwarz eloxiertem HB und BRG gepulvertem Hauptrahmen eure heiligen Stätten verlassen ?



Wenn Du den Rahmen über einen Händler bestellt hast, bitte dort nachfragen, dann dürfen wir Dir leider keine Auskunft geben. Wenn Du bei uns direkt bestellt hast, bitte beim Nicolai Verkauf nachfragen und die Auftragsnummer aus Deiner Auftragsbestätigung bereithalten.

Verkauf:

05185 - 602 66 16 (Stephan Geiß)
05185 - 602 66 16 (Vincent Stoyhe)

Grüße, Falco


----------



## TheRacer (6. August 2009)

Müssen sich Stephan und Vincent ein Telefon teilen, oder nur ein Zahlendreher ?


----------



## taff äs häll (7. August 2009)

Es ist vollbracht!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. August 2009)

schön schwarz


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2009)

still Wixxing  geil die Karre


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. August 2009)

TOP 

Wird meiner in schwarz-elox dann sehr ähneln


----------



## Carnologe (8. August 2009)

Werd Du erstmal wieder richtig Gesund!


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. August 2009)

Ich geb mir die beste Mühe! Aber bei der langen Lieferzeit sollte es bis zur Auslieferung klappen..

Was macht die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (8. August 2009)

@taff äs häll
sehr schickes ufo, gefällt mir


----------



## guru39 (8. August 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6211042]

Was macht die Gabel?[/quote]

genau! Was macht die Gabel


----------



## Carnologe (8. August 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6211042]
Was macht die Gabel?[/quote]

Die liegt bei Cosmic, was sonst?!


----------



## lipmo51 (8. August 2009)

Neu sind die Gabel-decals.









Dank geht an die "OeligeKette" und "Chief-Roberts84"


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. August 2009)

Sehr geil  An wen von beiden muss ich mich den wenden wenn ich auch welche will


----------



## lipmo51 (8. August 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6211488]Sehr geil  An wen von beiden muss ich mich den wenden wenn ich auch welche will [/quote]

also der Chief-Roberts84 hat die wohl entworfen,und die OeligeKette druckt die Teile


----------



## waschi82 (9. August 2009)

ja immer noch sehr sehr schön!


----------



## Carnologe (9. August 2009)

Ist das Fire Department Red?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. August 2009)

nee Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (9. August 2009)

Blutorange?


----------



## lipmo51 (9. August 2009)

red - orange- glossy


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2009)

Lippenstift also...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. August 2009)

@taff äs häll   
@lipmo51 (einfach nur noch geil)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. August 2009)

sorry, aber möcht ungern den thread komplett durchsuchen, hat einer nen ufo st in ultramarinblau? bräucht mal nen bild von! möcht meine frau davon überzeugen, das nen ufo doch die bessere alternative wäre zu nem ion. finde ich für den einsatzzweck übertrieben.


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

ist zwar kein ufo, aber dafür ultramarinblau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. August 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ist zwar kein ufo, aber dafür ultramarinblau:



bin blind, seh nix... 

ne, MUSS schon nen ufo sein, da es drum geht, wie der rahmen in der farbe ist.


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

isn BMXTB, aba des blau is geil


----------



## "Sebastian" (13. August 2009)

ich seh auch nix...


----------



## guru39 (13. August 2009)

Man man man, rechts klick Eigenschaften anklicken kopieren einfügen und gut ists, das Raff sogar isch


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

wat könnt ihr da nicht sehen? :confused. ich seh n blauen rahmen... tja ihr dosen benutzer ...


----------



## Carnologe (13. August 2009)

Ich habe es mal mit meinem BMXTB-Sichtbarkeitsblocker-Blocker versucht!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. August 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Annette
> hier ein ST in S.
> 
> 
> ...



hab das auf seite 2 gefunden, kann das sein, das dies ultramarinblau ist? nu muss ich nur meine frau von überzeugen...


----------



## kroiterfee (13. August 2009)

ultramrinblau isses nicht. aber nah dran scheint auch matt zu sein. vielleicht lichtblau? ähnelt aber auch dem helleren blau beim sky-camo...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. August 2009)

nervig find ich ja die zugstrebe unterm dämpfer... aber ohne ist ja leider net... nen geschweisstes rohr wie damals bei den wiesmann fullies wäre da schöner gewesen.


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. August 2009)

Ist Lichtblau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2009)

es war wieder Bastelzeit:


----------



## lipmo51 (14. August 2009)

geil!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2009)

merci, weißt Du gerade zufällig was Deins wiegt ?


----------



## waschi82 (14. August 2009)

@John: so langsam weckt ihr (lipmo und Du) immer mehr begehrlichkeiten auf ein UFO bei mir...ich glaub ich fahr morgen mal zu meinem dealer...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2009)

mach das mal ruhig, ist auf keinen Fall ein Fehler


----------



## "Sebastian" (14. August 2009)

Sind das die Steve Peat Boxxer Decals? Hast du auch ein Foto von der anderen Seite?

Grüße


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2009)

nee, die habe ich mir machen lassen:


----------



## kroiterfee (14. August 2009)

schöne decals... sei mir nicht böse aber in weiss machte es mehr her. das schwarz sorgt dafür das zuviele details irgendwie verlaufen.


----------



## softbiker (14. August 2009)

johnny was muss ich sehen. Wo ist die Moto an deiner Gurke?

Ich dachte du schwörst auf diese Bremse. Jetz muss ich ne Saint mit Kunstoffleitungen feststellen. Nene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2009)

die Moto ist und war Top, aber ich hatte einfach bock auf was neues 

Stahlflex  kann man ja nachrüsten


----------



## lipmo51 (14. August 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> merci, weißt Du gerade zufällig was Deins wiegt ?


Mit Standard Schläuchen hats 18,16 gewogen.
Hab jetzt aber wieder DH Schläuche drin. 2 Platte Reifen haben mir gereicht.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. August 2009)

danke dann passt das ja, meine Waage ist nicht die genauste


----------



## lipmo51 (14. August 2009)

ich habe selbst keine Waage...habs im Laden gewogen....aber wird schon passen.


----------



## Trailsucker (17. August 2009)

vivid fürs ufo. a oder b tune? hat da jmd erfahrung? tippe eher auf b. der hinterbau ist doch ziemlich linear. danke für tips


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. August 2009)

auf keinen Fall A, B geht richtig gut und C könnte gehen wenn mal es sehr Druckstufig mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (18. August 2009)

das A nicht funktioniert kann ich auf jeden Fall bestätigen 

B funzt gut


----------



## the_kid (21. August 2009)

Gruß an euch alle!

Wie gebeten hier ein Foto von meinem Ufo-ST....


----------



## Lukas92 (21. August 2009)

kürzeres sitzrohr?(kommt mir so vor)
schaut gut aus is das mintgrün?


----------



## mikeymark (21. August 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob es die Thomson Sattelklemmen auch mit Schnellspanner gibt?
Hab die bis jetzt nur mit Innensechskant gesehen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. August 2009)

so weit ich weiß nur Selfmade, ich warte aber auch drauf, bis dahin HOPE


----------



## mikeymark (21. August 2009)

Na dann werde ich mal weiterhin warten und hoffen. 

Hab mir eine Thomson Sattelstütze und einen Vorbau gekauft. 
Im Dezember geht es mit dem RS-Vivid weiter den du mir ans Herz gelegt hast, inkl. einen Service für meine Gabel. Ich hoffe ja mal das ich einen Unterschied spüren werde zwischen VanR und Vivid. 
Ich wollte ja auch auf die 2010 Boxxer Team umrüsten, aber da ich mit meiner Totem extremst zufrieden bin, bleibt sie drin. 

Ich war am Wochenende mit dem Ufo und einem Kumpel aus der alten Heimat auf einer kleinen Enduro Tour bei uns vor der Haustür, dabei sind ca. 1000 Hm weggemacht worden. Wobei ich sagen muß, das davon 800 Hm reine Abfahrt waren  . Aber es fährt sich sehr geil, auch Berg auf. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dabei sind hier die Anstige seeeeehr lang und steil.


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. August 2009)

Oder diese


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. August 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal weiterhin warten und hoffen.
> 
> Hab mir eine Thomson Sattelstütze und einen Vorbau gekauft.
> Im Dezember geht es mit dem RS-Vivid weiter den du mir ans Herz gelegt hast, inkl. einen Service für meine Gabel. Ich hoffe ja mal das ich einen Unterschied spüren werde zwischen VanR und Vivid.
> ...



ja ich kann mich noch dunkel am mein UFO im Tourentrim erinnern  da ging schon einiges, aber so wie jetzt ist macht es bei mir schon mehr Sinn  UFO ist eben einfach gut


----------



## lipmo51 (21. August 2009)

ich kann nur von BERGAB berichten ,und da geht das Bike richtig gut!!!
Bergauf gehts bei mir nur mit dem Lift....ist auch geil  total entspannt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. August 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsucker (21. August 2009)

so bin endlich fertig mit meinem. so wirds mal in wibe getestet. freu mich schon


----------



## waschi82 (21. August 2009)

auch sehr nice!


----------



## superrocker73 (21. August 2009)

Ufo DS Größe L
Größe: 180 cm
Einsatzbereich: Trails, Bikepark

PASST DAS?


----------



## psc1 (22. August 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Ufo DS Größe L
> Größe: 180 cm
> Einsatzbereich: Trails, Bikepark
> 
> PASST DAS?




Hi,

also wenn Du dir das Techsheet bei Nicolai anschaust, siehst Du, dass das DS in L ein 62er Oberrohr hat. Ein ST in L hat nur 60cm. Ich selbst fahre ein ST in L und bin 189cm groß.
Wenn Nicolai (frag doch mal dort nach) nix anderes sagt, denke ich, dass ein M besser passen sollte!

Hast DU nicht die MÖglichkeit, dich mal auf eins zu setzen?

Dieses Wochenende ich doch Hausmesse bei N. Kannst de nicht dort aufschlagen, da wirst Du alle Fragen los und von Experten beraten ;-)


----------



## psc1 (22. August 2009)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> so bin endlich fertig mit meinem. so wirds mal in wibe getestet. freu mich schon



schöööön und dezent 
British racing green ?!


----------



## der Digge (22. August 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also wenn Du dir das Techsheet bei Nicolai anschaust, siehst Du, dass das DS in L ein 62er Oberrohr hat. Ein ST in L hat nur 60cm. Ich selbst fahre ein ST in L und bin 189cm groß.
> Wenn Nicolai (frag doch mal dort nach) nix anderes sagt, denke ich, dass ein M besser passen sollte!
> ...



Bei der Angabe musss man beachten das waagerecht durch die verlängerete Achse des Sitzrohrs gemessen wird, das DS hat einen viel flacheren Sitzwinkel was enorm verfälscht, zudem ist das Sitzrohr zum Tretlager versetzt was auch nochmal verfälscht was die effektive Länge angeht.


----------



## psc1 (22. August 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Bei der Angabe musss man beachten das waagerecht durch die verlängerete Achse des Sitzrohrs gemessen wird, das DS hat einen viel flacheren Sitzwinkel was enorm verfälscht, zudem ist das Sitzrohr zum Tretlager versetzt was auch nochmal verfälscht was die effektive Länge angeht.




Das heißt doch, dann, wenns Sitzrohr flacher ist, dass die O-rohrlänge bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze länger wird
und er nen eher kleineren Rahmen benötigt, gell?


Hier mein ST mal:


----------



## der Digge (22. August 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Das heißt doch, dann, wenns Sitzrohr flacher ist, dass die O-rohrlänge bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze länger wird
> und er nen eher kleineren Rahmen benötigt, gell?



Ersteres ja, zweiteres genau nicht. Weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir aussieht aber ich fahr Bikepark meistens im stehen


----------



## psc1 (22. August 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> ... aber ich fahr Bikepark meistens im stehen



Selbstredend.

Aber ich hatte die Anfrage schon ein wenig in Richtung "Alltagstauglichkeit" verstanden. Es ging doch um Trails und Bikepark und Trails gehn ab un an auch hoch. Daher dachte ich es geht ihm drum auch mal im Sitzen kurbeln zu können, aber am BESTEN er sagt selbst mal was dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (22. August 2009)

Moin,

ja, wie gesagt, mehr Trails als Bikepark, würde sagen so 65/35.
Aber wenn mir das teil zu groß ist machts auch auf dem Trail keinen Spass, da kann ich noch so gut bergauf fahren.
Brauche es schön kurz und wendig...


----------



## "Sebastian" (22. August 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja, wie gesagt, mehr Trails als Bikepark, würde sagen so 65/35.
> Aber wenn mir das teil zu groß ist machts auch auf dem Trail keinen Spass, da kann ich noch so gut bergauf fahren.
> Brauche es schön kurz und wendig...



Wieso eigentlich kein UFO ST?


----------



## superrocker73 (22. August 2009)

Zu schwer...will was Leichtes und Handliches...auf'm Single Trail habe ich keine Lust mit 20 kg rumzueiern und brauche auch keinen Federweg.


----------



## der Digge (22. August 2009)

Ein ST muss nicht zwingend als Downhiller aufgebaut werden, das ding auf 160mm hängen und um 17kg aufbauen is auch kein problem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. August 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Zu schwer...will was Leichtes und Handliches...auf'm Single Trail habe ich keine Lust mit 20 kg rumzueiern und brauche auch keinen Federweg.



? also für 20 Kilo muss man schon viel Blei in den Rahmen gießen  selbst als DH Bike ohne Leichtbau sind 18 und weniger drin


----------



## lipmo51 (22. August 2009)

also meins wiegt ja auch nur 18,16 KG.Als DH BIKE !!
Leichtere Reifen drauf,Luftdämpfer rein usw schon wiegt das Bike nur noch 8KG 
naja nicht ganz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (22. August 2009)

ja eben mit leichten Reifen Titan oder Luftfeder an Dämpfer und Gabel ect. sind unter 17,0 kg kein Problem


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2009)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> Zu schwer...will was Leichtes und Handliches...auf'm Single Trail habe ich keine Lust mit 20 kg rumzueiern und brauche auch keinen Federweg.



auf seite 14 ist ein recht leichtes ufo-st.
u. auf seite 11 ein ufo-ds in L.


----------



## Der_Graf (24. August 2009)

Bei der Hausmesse:
Sieht find ich so am allergeilsten aus  (bis auf den fehlenden Hinterbau halt^^.)


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2009)

is u. bleibt der beste rahmen wo gibt...


----------



## bgroove (24. August 2009)

HI,
nochmal eine Grössenfrage... sorry.

Grösse 174 cm und Schrittlänge 75 cm. 
Rahmengrösse S oder M für ein Ufo ST?

Dankeschön


----------



## KHUJAND (24. August 2009)

bgroove schrieb:


> HI,
> nochmal eine Grössenfrage... sorry.
> 
> Grösse 174 cm und Schrittlänge 75 cm.
> ...



kommt drauf an. 
ich würd S vorschlagen. 

siehe  seite 2 
 ein S ufo-st.


----------



## haha (24. August 2009)

ufos in raw, überporno


----------



## << Treki (26. August 2009)

@ bgroove

Ich fahre ein das Ufo in M und bin ebenfalls 174cm.
S war mir persönlich beim bisschen zu kurz - vor allem bei schnellen Sachen 
Aber probiere es am besten mal aus !!!!

Gruß


----------



## bgroove (29. August 2009)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Werde wohl ums Ausprobieren nicht rumkommen... ;-)

Schönen Gruss


----------



## waschi82 (29. August 2009)

is immer am besten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (31. August 2009)

Wie lange ist denn eure Bremsleitung vom Vorderrad wenn eine Boxxer verbaut ist?!

Da ich vorher eine 66 gefahren bin, ist meine Bremsleitung nur 82cm, ich befürchte das dürfte zu kurz werden.. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. August 2009)

das ist ja je nach Lenkerbreite verschieden, aber pauschal brauchst Du für die Boxxer 2cm mehr bei mir sind es 85-90cm ich mag keine kurzen Leitungen


----------



## Carnologe (31. August 2009)

Sebastian, als ich von der 66 auf die Boxxer umgestiegen bin, hat alles gepasst


----------



## "Sebastian" (31. August 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Sebastian, als ich von der 66 auf die Boxxer umgestiegen bin, hat alles gepasst



Meine Bremsleitung wurde leiter von mountainbikes.net schon gekürzt ausgeliefert, auf E-Mails diesbezüglich von mir gab es leider keine Rückmeldung. Die Leitung war mit der 66 schon recht straff..

@John-Doe: Mein Lenker hat eine Breite von 68cm


----------



## pfalz (31. August 2009)

Hi Sebastian, 

hab grad bei mir gemessen (Code 5; 203mm Scheibe, 2010er Boxxer, Ufo ST in M,  Lenker Truvativ Boobar, gekürzt auf 750mm), Leitungslänge ist 950mm (ungekürzt), mit 900mm würds auch noch gehen...

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## "Sebastian" (31. August 2009)

Alles klar, das ist mal ne Ansage! Dank dir Jan, dann werd ich wohl nicht drum rumkommen die leitung zu verlängern.. 

Wann biste denn wieder in Beerfelden, waren am Sonntag mitm Carnologe und Chrisse oben  Ich bin allerdings noch zum Zuschauen verdammt..


----------



## pfalz (31. August 2009)

keine Ahnung...vielleicht nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende Samstags...wollte auf jeden Fall nochmal hin, bevor der Winter kommt  

Müssen dann auf jeden fall Deine Untertasse einweihen!!


----------



## waschi82 (1. September 2009)

so wenn alles glatt läuft bestell ich am 15.9. meine neue untertasse.....! 
YEAH!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. September 2009)

gute Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (2. September 2009)

Es gibt kein schöneres Bike als die Untertasse...

und keine miesere Gabel als die 66 ATA. Aber in Zwei wochen hat das Spiel ein Ende! Dann kommt die neue Boxxer Race ans Rad und ich freue mich auf einen Batzen Geld von MZ!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> freue mich auf einen Batzen Geld von MZ!



?


----------



## KHUJAND (2. September 2009)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Sebastian, als ich von der 66 auf die Boxxer umgestiegen bin, hat alles gepasst



du verkaufst  eine 1 Jahr alt Marzocchi 66 RCV 2008  für 550.00  ? 
 obwohl es die gabel NEU für : 399.00 EURO    gibt.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2009)

@Mörzel 
Hallo KHUJAND,

ich habe mal eine Frage, vielleicht kannst du mir sie beantworten
Ich suche einen tourfähigen Slopestyler!
30-40km und bikepark winterberg sollten schon drin sein 
Hier im Bikemarkt gibts nen UFO DS in L...
Jetzt die Frage, ist der Rahmen der richtige (Einsatzzweck) in der richtigen Größe?
Ich selber bin stolze 1,70m(für immer ^^) 
Der Rahmen ist ja klein und wendig, in L dürfte er vielleicht tourentauglich sein ??

Thnx Mörzel

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

habs mal hier zitiert.  

was sagt ihr ?


----------



## mikeymark (3. September 2009)

Ein bike für tour, slopstyle, bikepark und noch vieles mehr ?
Ich würde mir da ein Helius AM in der passenden Größe mit ein Paar Extras wie ISCG, Gussets und 12mm Ausfallenden kaufen und dazu eine 36 Talas RC2 oder die Lyrik Coil U-Turn.
Das ist aber meine Persönliche Aussage, andere sehen das vielleicht nicht so!
Oder du greifst gleich zu einem Ufo, denn da fängt MultiTasking an!


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

Ich denk auch, das UFO DS ist dafür ein wenig unterdimensioniert. Oder ist das inzwischen stabil genug für derartige Einsätze? Dann könnte es tatsächlich passen. Helius AM geht ganz gut, DJT macht damit Tagestouren. Mein altes Helius FR geht auch ganz gut, bin damit schon die Ronda Extrema (105km, 3500hm) am Gardasee mitgefahren. 
30-40km sollten aber auch noch mit UFO ST und dem Helius AFR (bzw. ST) gehen, wenn man es dementsprechend aufbaut und bergauf Zeit hat. 

Bevor ich allerdings einen derartigen Kompromiss aufbauen würde würde ich schauen ob ich mir dafür nicht einfach 2 Räder hinstellen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (3. September 2009)

Ich wohne im Südschwarzwald an der Schweizer Grenze, und ich fahre mit dem Ufo ST auch längere Streckenabschnitte zu diversen Abfahrten bzw. Enduro-touren zwischen 35-60 Km und die entsprechenden Hm  . 
Im bikepark kommt es auch zum Einsatz  .
Kann man auch mit Luftfederfahrwerk, vom Gewicht her, auch leichter aufbauen. Dazu die entsprechende Übersetzung der Schaltung, dann ist es variabler einsetzbar.


----------



## Omegar (3. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ?



Da meine 66 ATA schon vier mal bei MZ zur reperatur war, wird das Spiel jetzt ein Ende haben. Ich werde, wenn alles gut geht, mein Geld von MZ wiederbekommen. Ein Glück reichts gerade für ne neue Gabel...

Geschichte meiner MZ: Buchsenspiel, neue ATA-Kartusche, zweite neue ATA-Kartusche und jetzt hats warscheinlich die Zugstufenkartusche erwischt. Ich kann euch sagen: Langsam habe ich echt nen Hals.........


----------



## KHUJAND (3. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Da meine 66 ATA schon vier mal bei MZ zur reperatur war, wird das Spiel jetzt ein Ende haben. Ich werde, wenn alles gut geht, mein Geld von MZ wiederbekommen. Ein Glück reichts gerade für ne neue Gabel...
> 
> Geschichte meiner MZ: Buchsenspiel, neue ATA-Kartusche, zweite neue ATA-Kartusche und jetzt hats warscheinlich die Zugstufenkartusche erwischt. Ich kann euch sagen: Langsam habe ich echt nen Hals.........



du hattest am anfang doch ne totem drinn.?
 warum denn der umstieg auf MZ ?


----------



## Omegar (3. September 2009)

Ich wollte das 2-Step-System... Daher dann die ATA wegen der Federwegsverstellung (die ich nie genutzt habe). Ich hoffe in drei Wochen ist mein geliebtes UFO wieder fahrbereit und dann gibts auch endlich mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto... mal schauen wer es noch wiedererkennt.


----------



## Mörzel (3. September 2009)

Hallo,

das UFO DS gibts hier im Bikemarkt relativ günstig 
Preis/Leistung wäre schonmal somit geklärt!!
Ich komme aus dem Oberbergischen (Lindlar nahe Köln) und da 
fährt man neben Dirt und Northshore auch mal ne schöne Tour 
durch den Wald, aber eher Trailsurfen als DH-Knallen!
Hat denn jemand ein UFO DS, der aus Erfahrung sprechen kann, 
für was man diesen Rahmen alles verwenden kann??
Welche Rahmengröße ist für welche Körpergröße richtig??
S & M für 4X und Slopestyle...Größere Rahmen für...

Greez Mörzel


----------



## lipmo51 (3. September 2009)

"UFO ST" gibts auch guenstig,in meiner Signatur


----------



## Mörzel (3. September 2009)

> "UFO ST" gibts auch guenstig,in meiner Signatur


Aber nicht als Komplettrad für 1000,-EUR 
Viel zu viel Federweg...


----------



## mikeymark (4. September 2009)

Du kannst das Ufo auch mit 160mm Federweg am Heck fahren, und dazu die passende Gabel. So hast du immer noch ein ein bisschen Federwegs Reserven im Gegensatz zum DS mit 130mm. Du mußt das Ufo nicht gezwungener maßen als freerider oder downhiller aufbauen.


----------



## Lukas92 (4. September 2009)

limpo?! wasn los..wieso willste das ding loswerden?


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2009)

Hobbyaufgabe 

neues Hobby:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (4. September 2009)

Moin Mörzel,
fahre auch ein DS in L, allerdings bei 1,84m und verhältnismäßig langen Gräten.
Bei ansatzweise angemessen ausgezogener Sattelstütze fühle ich mich wie auf einer Streckbank (verhältnismäßig langes Oberrohr), abgesehen davon, dass man wegen des flachen Sitzwinkels beinahe über der Hinterradnabe sitzt. Als Notlösung für ein paar km Schotter oder Aspahlt OK, aber nicht mehr, ist halt kein Tourer...
Denke auch, dass der Rahmen in L grundsätzlich n´Tacken zu groß sein wird, egal ob Tour oder nicht.
Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass mein DS bisher noch keinen Park "von Innen" gesehen hat (bin meist mit dem FR unterwegs). 
Grundsätzlich ein absolutes Spaßgerät, mit dem man auf Tails richtig gut Gas geben kann, aber eins der wenigen Nicolais mit einem mMn. sehr überschaubaren Einsatzbereich; und alles andere als ein Komfortwunder. Von den 115mm bekommt man kaum was mit...
Wüsste auch nicht, was gegen das AM spricht,für Deinen Einsatzbereich eigentlich perfekt; eben wesentlich vielseitiger (und sparst noch 400g)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. September 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Hobbyaufgabe
> 
> neues Hobby:




is ja auch viel sicherer  dabei habe ich mir das Knie zerschossen


----------



## lipmo51 (4. September 2009)

Sicherer ist das warscheinlich nicht....aber irgendwie hab ich nix anderes gefunden was mich noch reizen würde


----------



## ewoq (4. September 2009)

verdammt, hätte ich geld wäre der rahmen mir


----------



## waschi82 (5. September 2009)

Mit welcher Körpergröße fährt man denn nen L???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (5. September 2009)

ich würde sagen 1,80-1,85 +


----------



## lipmo51 (5. September 2009)

ich bin 1,90.....bin L gefahren


----------



## waschi82 (5. September 2009)

na dann wirds mit 1,75 wohl ein M...Thx an euch...


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen  Unterschied zischen einem UFO ST aus 2008 und einem aus 2009 bzw. 2010? (ausser dem Modelljahr....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (7. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen  Unterschied zischen einem UFO ST aus 2008 und einem aus 2009 bzw. 2010? (ausser dem Modelljahr....)



Ich glaube, dass 2008 auf 2009 das Steuerrohr etwas geändert wurde.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. September 2009)

ja, eine Zeit lang war da so eine "Fischlippe" dran dann wurde die Wandstärke des Steuerrohrs erhöht usw. genaues am besten Nicolai nach fragen


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

thx...


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2009)

waschi
warum soll dein "helius fr" weg u. ein U-ST kommen ?


----------



## waschi82 (7. September 2009)

am heck zu wenig federweg und zu langes sitzrohr...
vielleicht wirds auch ein AFR...


----------



## Omegar (7. September 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob NICOLAI bei ihren Pulverbeschichtungen zweifach oder einfach pulvern? Ich hatte mal was von zweifach gehört, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. 

PS: In zwei Wochen ist mein Bike endlich wieder fahrbereit, wenn alles glatt läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. September 2009)

Mir wurde damals gesagt es wird zweifach gemacht.

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein UFO-ST zu verkaufen mit folgenden Teilen:

Nicolai UFO-ST Frame Kryptonite-Green mit roten Decals
Fox Van R 400x2.8
Marzocchi 888 2008 RCV
Avid Juicy 7 2007 VR 203/Hr 185 Alu Schrauben Upgrade
Sun MTX auf Veltec DH rot elox
Shimano XT 08 Hollowtech2 Kurbel
Race Face Kettenblatt NC-17 Schrauben
Truvativ Boxguide KeFü
Shimano Ultegra Schaltwerk mit Avid Rollamajig
Shimano Ultegra Kassette
SRAM PC971 Kette
Crank Brothers 5050XX 2008 rot
Easton EA70 2008 Lenker
Spank Lock-On schwarz
Syncros Race DH Vorbau
Hope Standard 1 1/8 STeuersatz rot
Truvativ Double Clamp Stütze
Selle Italia Genuine Sattel
VR Maxxis Minion F/ HR Continental Rubber Queen 2.4 Mischung Nr.3
Hope Klemme mit Hebel rot

Was meint ihr krieg ich noch dafür ? Oder hat hier jemand Interesse?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## psc1 (7. September 2009)

Wheelsiderider schrieb:


> Mir wurde damals gesagt es wird zweifach gemacht.
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein UFO-ST zu verkaufen mit folgenden Teilen:
> 
> ...




Hi,

habs ggf. überlesen....

Aber welche Größe isses denn?
Wird einen potentiellen Interessenten interessieren


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. September 2009)

Oh, hatte ich ganz vergessen...ja wäre nicht schlecht 
Ist Größe M!


----------



## LaiNico (7. September 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habs ggf. überlesen....
> 
> ...



wird prinzipiell bei verkaufsangeboten für komplettbikes aussen vor gelassen  - da ich selbst auf der suche bin - das nervt!

bzgl. Preis: stells doch mal in den bikemarkt. zuviel solltest du im moment nicht erwarten. irgendwas um die 2k euro.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. September 2009)

Mit 2k wäre ich schon gut zufrieden!

Wollte mir nur erstmal meinungen von UFO- Fahrern einholen


----------



## LaiNico (7. September 2009)

hier ein vergleich aus dem bm.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. September 2009)

Nicht schlecht...danke!


----------



## wavearound (9. September 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> is ja auch viel sicherer  dabei habe ich mir das Knie zerschossen


offtopic_:

zertrümmert hätt ich auch noch im Angebot- Deshalb keine Strecke mehr und keine Rennsemmel- Zwischen Baum und Motorrad bewusstlos eingequetscht sein macht nur bedingt Spass-


Ich fahr ein DS in S mit 1,78 oder so ... Damit fahr ich auch Tagestouren mit nem halben Meter Sattelstange  geht alles-

Gruß

wave


----------



## Friereider (9. September 2009)

Servus Leute

ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich umwerfer am ufo st

kann man das ufo st auch mit umwerfer, und somit auch mit 3 kettenblättern fahren, ohne auf die 200mm federweg verzichten zu müssen?

wenn ja welchen umwerfer (am besten e-type) soll man dann nehmen,oder was muss ich allgemein dann beachten?

Gruß
Friereider


----------



## lipmo51 (9. September 2009)

es gibt Ufos mit und ohne Umwerferaufnahme.....
Musst darauf achten wenn du dir ein UFO kaufen willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friereider (9. September 2009)

Hi

ich besitze bereits den rahmen
und der is ohne turm...drum wollte ich e-type haben.

Gruß
Friereider


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2009)

den Umwerferturm kannst Du mit bestellen oder nachrüsten, die Gewinde sind in jedem UFO-ST verhanden.
Was da ohne Federwegsbegrenzung passt kann man am besten mit einem Kollisionstest herausfinden.
Ich habe meins mal mit dem normalen XT Umwerfer und 185mm gefahren.

So einen Turm hätte ich noch hier liegen in weiß mit Lackschäden


----------



## guru39 (9. September 2009)

Ich habe mal ein UFO ST aufgebaut bei dem der volle Federweg mit Umwerfer ging!

E-Typ Umwerfer geht nicht!

Am besten ist der 34,9mm Downroute Downswing Dualpull Umwerfer.


----------



## enemy111 (10. September 2009)

Tach Jungs, welche Gabel würdet ihr bevorzugen, wenn ihr nicht unbedingt sehr viel Geld ausgeben wollt ? Vorallem Dh, gerne auch mal eine nicht ganz saubere Landung...

eine Boxxer Race 2010, 480 euro ! , neu. 
oder eine Totem Coil IS 2008 , 480 euro !, neu. 

Danke.


----------



## LaiNico (10. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder boxxer team von `09 fÃ¼r 300â¬


jap. die wÃ¼rde ich nehmen.


----------



## enemy111 (10. September 2009)

Eine Boxxer Team für 300 ?


----------



## waschi82 (10. September 2009)

boxxer...


----------



## enemy111 (11. September 2009)

Ist die 2008er Totem COIl IS die abgespackte Version der ´08er Coil ?


----------



## LaiNico (11. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Eine Boxxer Team für 300 ?


letztens gingen einige im bikemarkt weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2009)

Okay, danke.  
Ich habe mich jetzt für eine ´010 Boxxer Race entschieden.
Muss nur noch ein neuer Steuersatz und ein neuer Vorbau in´s Haus !

Beim Steuersatz, den ich mir ausgesucht habe, steht : 

Für Steuerrohr mit *Innendurchmesser 49,57 mm*

*..Welchen Innendurchmesser hat das Steuerrohr von einem Ufo ? Auf der Nicolai- HP. habe ich leider nichts dazu gefunden.*


----------



## Deleted 85622 (12. September 2009)

standart 1,5 auf wunsch kann man aber auch 1 1/8 fahren aber ich denke mal deins hat 1,5


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2009)

Wobei muss ich bei dem Kauf eines Reduzier-steuersatzes achten ? 
Einpesstiefe ? ..

@ Taxindriver : Bist du nicht Leon mit dem schwarzen Ufo aus Alfeld ? ^^


----------



## Omegar (12. September 2009)

Ich würde dir den WAN5 von Reset empfehlen. Ist ein super Steuersatz und baut schön niedrig. Einpresstiefe sind glaube ich beim Ufo unten mindestens 15mm. Genau weis ich das aber gerade nicht. Im großen und ganzen erfüllen aber fast alle Reduziersteuersätze die Garantiebedingungen von Nicolai. Pass nur auf die untere Einbauhöhe auf, da bei solchen von Sunline oder Acros die Gabel an den Rahmen stoßen kann. Wie gesagt: Reset WAN5


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ich würde dir den WAN5 von Reset empfehlen.



das unterschreibe ich


----------



## lipmo51 (12. September 2009)

korrekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. September 2009)

Reset WAN5 und gut ist!



> Einpresstiefe sind glaube ich beim Ufo unten mindestens 15mm.


Genau, wurde mir damals auch nochmal telefonisch bestätigt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. September 2009)




----------



## pfalz (12. September 2009)

oder so


----------



## Deleted 85622 (12. September 2009)

jau john doe das sind die daten
aber wan 5 ist richtig gut hab ihn auch


----------



## Deleted 85622 (12. September 2009)

@enemy111 jau ich bin leon woher kennen wir uns?


----------



## enemy111 (12. September 2009)

@ leon : ja wir kennen uns.  war mal mit meinem ufo am gerzer schlag..

okay.. dann wird es wohl der reset wan5


----------



## Deleted 85622 (13. September 2009)

achsoooo
hi:-D
nehm den wan 5


----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2009)

*Nicolai :*
*Wenn nicht*
*anders angegebe beträgt die Mindesteinpresstiefe der unteren Schale 22 mm. Bei einem 1.5 oder einem Cone-Head*​*Steuerrohr ist bei der unteren Lagerschale eine Mindesteinpresstiefe von 15 mm erforderlich*

*http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Steuersaetze-und-Zubehoer/Steuersatz-OnePointFive/Hope-Step-Down-Steuersatz-onepointfive-auf-1-1-8::10465.html*


*also würde der steuersatz, den ich mir bisher ausgesucht hatte, nicht gehen ? *

*130 euro für den wan5,  könnte ich mir ja schon fast für das gleiche geld einen Chis KIng holen..*


----------



## obim (13. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> *130 euro für den wan5,  könnte ich mir ja schon fast für das gleiche geld einen Chis KIng holen..*



Nimm den Reset!


----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2009)

Was würdet ihr unter 100 Kröten empfehlen ?

Und dann noch eine 2. Sache zum UFO

Wiege 55 Kilo, Dhx 4.0, 350 LBS Fox-Feder  ist viel zu weich. -> 400 LBS oder 450 LBS ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (13. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr unter 100 Kröten empfehlen ?



30 Euro drauflegen und den Reset nehmen!


----------



## lipmo51 (13. September 2009)

fertig!
Sehe ich auch so


----------



## waschi82 (13. September 2009)

also wenns bei nem nicolai um 30 euro geht würd ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen....
vor allem hast mit dem reset für lange lange zeit ruhe! und so sollte das bei einem steuersatz doch sein! ODER?


----------



## softbiker (13. September 2009)

obim schrieb:


> Nimm den Reset!



Wer will den bitteschön auch ChrisKing? 
Nur weil das Zeug von den Amis ist? Ich meine o.k. die Naben sind ja schon klasse.
Aber die Steuersätze von Reset sind schon mal von der Dichtung her wesentlich besser. Alles einzeln und vor der Haustür. Und der Nobbi auch total nett.


----------



## enemy111 (13. September 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil.
Ich meinte nicht 100 Euro, sondern unter.

Ihr habt mich von diesem Wan5 inzwischen überzeugt, da hier scheinbar alle der selben Meinung sind.

Aktuelles Bild kommt dann in 2-3 Wochen, wenn alles bestellt und angekommen und dann auch angebaut ist. 

Neue Parts 2010: 
Gabel        :Boxxer Team 2010 weiß
Feder        :    FOX 450 LBS / 60 Kilo- bisher 350, zu weich, also 450 LBS ?
Lrs           :          Hope Pro 2, blau,  Ex721
Vorbau      :    Sunline Direct Mount 


Edit : und eine blaue Hope Sattelklemme.
Steuersatz : Wan 5


----------



## pfalz (14. September 2009)

Haste die 450er Feder schon bestellt? Ich hätte nämlich hier noch eine rumliegen, die ich nicht brauche (für Fox DHX, 450x2.8) -> PN


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2009)

*leute*
 ein paar fotos wären nicht schlecht...

D A N K E !


----------



## Boondog (14. September 2009)

.... kannst haben...

meinz mit neuem Lenker u. Vorbau.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KHUJAND (14. September 2009)

ohhh JAAA ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (14. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ohhh JAAA ! ! !


 
kann mich dem nur anschliessen. bis auf die roten pedalen mehr als perfekt!


----------



## nicolai.fan (14. September 2009)

TOP


----------



## Helius-FR (14. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> kann mich dem nur anschliessen. bis auf die roten pedalen mehr als perfekt!



Und die Camouflage Felgen passen rein Optisch nich...


----------



## Omegar (15. September 2009)

Wenn ich so die Boxxer im Ufo sehe steigt die vorfreude enorm auf meine...

Mir ist beim blättern im 2009er Nicolai-Katalog aufgefallen das der Vivid von RS bei gleicher Einbaulänge (222mm) ca. 200g schwerer ist als ein DHX5.0. Hat das jemand mal nachgewogen. Ich glaube, dass ich für die 200g die momentan 100Eur mehr ausgeben würde. Welche Unterschiede seht ihr denn bei den zwei Dämpfer?
PS.: Die Einstellmöglichkeiten de Vivids reichen mir eigendlich vollkommen. Eigendlich würde mir ein Vanilla RC völlig ausreichen...


----------



## mikeymark (15. September 2009)

Mit dem Vivid (70mm Hub) hast du mehr Federweg, da er mehr Hub hat als der Fox (57mm Hub). Jedenfalls ist das so laut tecsheet auf der Homepage.
Mein Ufo bekommt im Frühling nächsten Jahres auch einen Vivid. Bei der Gabel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da ich extremst zufrieden bin mit den Totem. Die 2010 Boxxer wurde eine Zeit lang leider ohne Öl ausgeliefert, und die Castings sollen sehr weich sein.


----------



## psc1 (15. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Wenn ich so die Boxxer im Ufo sehe steigt die vorfreude enorm auf meine...
> 
> Mir ist beim blättern im 2009er Nicolai-Katalog aufgefallen das der Vivid von RS bei gleicher Einbaulänge (222mm) ca. 200g schwerer ist als ein DHX5.0. Hat das jemand mal nachgewogen. Ich glaube, dass ich für die 200g die momentan 100Eur mehr ausgeben würde. Welche Unterschiede seht ihr denn bei den zwei Dämpfer?
> PS.: Die Einstellmöglichkeiten de Vivids reichen mir eigendlich vollkommen. Eigendlich würde mir ein Vanilla RC völlig ausreichen...




Hi,

also der DHX 5.0 ist doch auch in 8,75*2,75 zu bekommen, 
das sind dann so 222*70 mm. Dann hast Du den gleichen Federweg wie mit dem Vivid. 
Siehe auch: http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/10/shocks/DHX

Zitat:
DHX 5.0
WEIGHT
.82 lbs (375 g)
8.75" x 2.75" 
No reducers or spring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. September 2009)

Ich weiß nur von 100 Gramm Unterschied Vivid vs. DHX
Ich würde ob wohl mir der Preis total Hupe ist immer den Vivid dem DHX 5 vorziehen auch der an das UFO angepasste und mit guten Tuning versehene DHX Air flog mit breitem Grinsen aus meinem UFO nach dem ich den Vivid in dem Rahmen gefahren bin 

BoXXer von 2010 gehen richtig gut, im Bedarfsfall muss man halt mal den Ölstand und die Fettpackung der Öl und Staubdichtungen überprüfen ( war bei mir in 20 Minuten erledigt)


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (15. September 2009)

hi

meine Dämpferbuchsen sind ausgeschlagen(Roco WC) !! Weiß jemand ob ich die direkt bei Nicolai bestellen kann ? Preis? 

Gruß


----------



## guru39 (15. September 2009)

Nein kannst du nicht bei Nicolai bestellen, die gibts beim Fachhändler ume
Ecke!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. September 2009)

bist Du sicher das es nicht die im Dämpfer ein gepressten Gleitlager sind?:


----------



## Omegar (16. September 2009)

Da der Vivid weniger Rumspielmöglichkeiten hat, würde ich ihn eh vorziehen. Mit dem ganzen Kram am DHX komme ich eh nicht zurecht und außerdem sagt mein Geldbeutel definitiv 'Vivid'.

Aber: Vivid: 1028g
         Fox DHX 5.0: 830g
beide bei 222mm Einbaulänge. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man bei Nicolai die Dämpfer nachgewogen hat.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Da der Vivid weniger Rumspielmöglichkeiten hat, würde ich ihn eh vorziehen. Mit dem ganzen Kram am DHX komme ich eh nicht zurecht und außerdem sagt mein Geldbeutel definitiv 'Vivid'.
> 
> Aber: Vivid: 1028g
> Fox DHX 5.0: 830g
> beide bei 222mm Einbaulänge. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man bei Nicolai die Dämpfer nachgewogen hat.



passt auch besser zu -N- sram parts + RS  gabeln.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. September 2009)

fashion victim.


----------



## enemy111 (16. September 2009)

Was sagt ihr zu einer 2010er 888 an einem Uforahmen ? 
Sieht die schon zu dick aus ? Also ich finde eigentlich, dass das noch völlig akzeptabel ist. Eigentlich sollte es ja eine 2010 Boxxer Team werden, aber ich werde jetzt nicht urewigkeiten warten, bis die wieder erhältlich ist, und wer weiß ob sie dann richtig funzt..


----------



## lipmo51 (16. September 2009)

ich finds zu dick


----------



## enemy111 (16. September 2009)

Aber mal im Ernst, so viel dicker ist die 888 nicht als die 2010er Boxxer.
Das eine Fox40 zu dick ist, schon klar, aber eine 888..mhh. hat irgendwer ein Bild mit nem Ufo und einer 888 ? ausser die 2-3 fotos aus den ersten Seiten dieses langen Threads ?
Vielleicht Khujand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (16. September 2009)

ich fand das die alten Boxxer mit 32mm am besten aussahen.Die 35mm 2010er gehen noch.
Aber "ICH" find die 38mm MZ und die Fox40 einfach zu fett.
In irgendeinem Album hab ich mal ein UFO mit ner 888 gesehen....MIR gefällts garnicht


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2009)

Ich zitier zu dem Thema einfach mal prähistorische Beiträge....



KHUJAND schrieb:


> @ tim
> ^^farblich ziiiemlich gewagt,- aber rot/gelb passt gut zusammen...^^
> jedoch finde ich den sattel zu klobig,- sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2009)

Die 888



KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Annette
> hier ein ST in S.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenway-user (16. September 2009)

Und davon gibts ja viele...



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Oder das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. September 2009)

denke, angesichts dessen, das die abgebildete 888 schwarz ist, wirkt das anders. ich finds stimmig.


----------



## Omegar (17. September 2009)

Die oben abgebildete 888 hat allerdings noch die 35mm Standrohre. bie einer Singlecrowngabel haut das mit den 38er oder 40er Rohren hin, aber bei der Fox 40 sieht der rahmen wie ein Spielzeug aus. Ich würde eher die Boxxer nehmen oder ne 888 von 06 oder 07. Außerdem ist nicht gesagt, dass die 2010 MZs besser funktionieren als die 09er.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, so viel dicker ist die 888 nicht als die 2010er Boxxer.
> Das eine Fox40 zu dick ist, schon klar, aber eine 888..mhh. hat irgendwer ein Bild mit nem Ufo und einer 888 ? ausser die 2-3 fotos aus den ersten Seiten dieses langen Threads ?
> Vielleicht Khujand ?



klick mal hier--> http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&source=hp&q=nicolai+ufo+st&gbv=2&aq=0&oq=nicolai+ufo

evtl. is ja was dabei ?


----------



## Boondog (17. September 2009)

vielleicht hilft Dir das ein bissl...

mein Radl mit 66




mit 888




mit Boxxer


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

ganz klar mit boXXer   
"bockt" nicht mehr so hoch wie mit dem MZ´s 
(u.der lenkwinkel is wieder gesund)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (17. September 2009)

boxxer!


----------



## psc1 (17. September 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> boxxer!



GENAU


----------



## enemy111 (17. September 2009)

@ " boondog " : Okay danke für die Bilder, sie helfen mir auf jeden schon mal ein Stück weiter ! 
Die Boxxer passt einfach wie angegossen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. September 2009)

mag die forke nicht, aber auch ganz klar: boxxer!


----------



## enemy111 (17. September 2009)

Ich würde ja sehr gerne ein Bild von meinem Ufo hochladen, aber meine Festplatte hat sich leider verabschiedet.
Der Rahmen ist schwarz eloxiert, der Rest wird auch komplett schwarz., jedoch blau hope pro 2 naben  und blaue hopesattelklemme.
Nun muss ich mir nur noch überlegen, ob ich die Boxxer in weiß oder schwarz nehme. Werde mich aber so wie aussieht für die weiße entscheiden.

Habe noch eine Fragen ( sorry für den ganzen Halb-Spam  )
Und zwar sind schon 2 Vivids ausgelaufen..sprich das Öl ist immer schön über den Rahmen gelaufen. Der Rahmen hat sich leider an den mit Öl beschmierten Stellen "verfärbt", ist dunkler. Schade das ich grade kein Bild habe.
In Lübbrechtzen ( oder wie man das schreibt ) .. meinten sie, ich könnte den kompletten Rahmen mit Brunox einreiben.. dann würde er ungefähr überall einen halbwegs einheitlichen schwarz - Ton kriegen. 

Hat jemand noch eine Idee wie man den Rahmen so richtig sauber bekommt ? Chemisches Zeug oder sowas ?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen,-
 das eine deratige aussage aus Lübbrechtsen kam .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (17. September 2009)

nimm doch mal einen feuchten lappen mit spülmittel dran und dann gehste über den rahmen. oder behandelst ihn komplett mit dämpferöl. dann hast du auch keine flecken mehr.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

das müsste ich mal aufem foto sehen...was da los ist.

mein roco ist mir auch mal geplatz ,- das ganze öl war übern halben tag auf dem rahmen verteilt,- 
weil ich nicht einsehen wollte,- das der schöne winterberg tag so früh zu ende sein sollte. 

am rahmen bzw. an der pulverbeschichtung  war nix.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2009)

Leute wie schon so oft geschrieben. die  "ARMOR ALL Kunststoff-Tiefenpfle".
is das beste für ne pulverbeschichtung.
ist nach dem auftragen  antistatisch ,- 
doch vorsicht mit den bremsscheiben.


----------



## pfalz (17. September 2009)

> oder behandelst ihn komplett mit dämpferöl



hmmm, schön in Öl....da kommen mir gleich wieder schweinische Gedanken, hrrhrrhrr.

Aber zurück zum Thema: BoXXer!


----------



## enemy111 (17. September 2009)

Was hat die Boxxer für eine Einbauhöhe ? 
Bei der 888 sind es 583 mm, 585mm sind zugelassen.


----------



## antihero1986 (17. September 2009)

hallo, wollt mal grundsätzlich erfahrungen von leuten die den nicolai ufo ds fahren??fahre momentan noch ein hardtail cube flying circus 2006 das mir auch supergut taugt vom fahrgefühl usw.. allerdings wäre ab und an doch eine federung hinten nicht schlecht von daher bin ich auf das ufo aufmerksam geworden???


----------



## KHUJAND (18. September 2009)

antihero1986 schrieb:


> hallo, wollt mal grundsätzlich erfahrungen von leuten die den nicolai ufo ds fahren??fahre momentan noch ein hardtail cube flying circus 2006 das mir auch supergut taugt vom fahrgefühl usw.. allerdings wäre ab und an doch eine federung hinten nicht schlecht von daher bin ich auf das ufo aufmerksam geworden???



lese mal die seite 129
klick--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280228&page=129


----------



## Omegar (19. September 2009)

Was für eine Einbauhöhe hat denn nun die Boxxer?


----------



## waschi82 (20. September 2009)

565mm.....


----------



## Wheelsiderider (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nun steh es fest:

Ich verkaufe mein Ufo St, da ich einfach keine Zeit mehr habe zu fahren und es mir zu Schade ist, dass es einfach in der Ecke steht.

Hier die Anzeige:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/211590

Wer Interesse hat bitte melden und vll auch an andere die Interesse haben könnten weiterleiten.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (22. September 2009)

soo Ufo heute geordert! hoffe das ding kommt schnell..nur nich zu schnell wer weiss wann die Boxxer kommt???


----------



## enemy111 (22. September 2009)

Immernoch nichts bekannt..


----------



## Omegar (23. September 2009)

Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig auf meine Boxxer. Rahmen ist schon wieder bei mir nach dem Pulvern. Schwarzgrün ist einfach mal Nadelwald-Geil!!!


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

ich muss bis KW 47 auf mein Ufo warten...hmmm...

Was würdet ihr eigentlich für ne (bezahlbare) Bremse empfehlen für mein neues U-to the-FO ???


----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2009)

Avid Code...hat mich am ION in Winterberg voll überzeugt!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. September 2009)

Saint geht auch sehr gut, besser als die Moto V2 z.B.


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

kann ich denn die saint scheiben an meine hope naben basteln (kein centerlock)?


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (23. September 2009)

Und die Formula THE ONE hat auch richtig gut power. Wenig Kraft am Hebel und dafür viel Kraft an der Scheibe. Habe die am ION mit den Kool Stop belegen.

edit: Gibt für die Saint auch 6 Loch Bremsscheiben. Guckst du hier!


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

nils.lohbarbek schrieb:


> Und die Formula THE ONE hat auch richtig gut power. Wenig Kraft am Hebel und dafür viel Kraft an der Scheibe. Habe die am ION mit den Kool Stop belegen.
> 
> edit: Gibt für die Saint auch 6 Loch Bremsscheiben. Guckst du hier!


 
die formula ist ja schon relativ teuer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (23. September 2009)

avid code und saint sind wohl zur zeit die bremsen mit dem besten preis/leistungsverhältnis. hab beide an bikes gehabt und könnte nicht sagen welche mir besser gefallen hat. saint ist optisch etwas filigraner. beide bremsen haben sehr angenehme bremshebel und glänzen mit optimaler dosierbarkeit bei brachialer bremskraft.
was ich sonst noch empfehlen kann, wenn es nicht der totale anker sein soll. avid elixir. hab ich am freerider und das ding macht mich einfach glücklich!


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

Kann ich auch diese Bremsscheibe für die saint nehmen? 

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=832547c62fc50da57ad47303572ab2b5


----------



## bobtailoner (23. September 2009)

wenn du centerlock naben hast, ja


----------



## waschi82 (23. September 2009)

ok dann nicht...dachte das centerlockteil wäre nur geklipst oder so und man könnte das entnehmen und dann die 6 schrauben nutzen...ist echt nicht einfach die richtige bremse zu finden...

aber schonmal vielen dank für die tollen antworten!


----------



## Omegar (23. September 2009)

Relativ günstig ist ne Hope! Ne Code ist natürlich eine Variante, allerdings finde ich die Magura Louise mit Koolstop auch ganz gut.
Bei mir wirds richtung Winter entweder ne Hope Tech V2 oder die Cleg DH...


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

Elixir CR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (24. September 2009)

elixir, egal welche ausführung


----------



## haha (24. September 2009)

ich hab alles durch, sämtliche formulas, hopes und maguras. die saints sind unübertroffen gut. und sehr geil ist auch, dass man "nur" mit mineralöl hantieren muss. funktioniert auch super mit der hope m4 floatingscheibe.


----------



## waschi82 (24. September 2009)

noch eine frage: was brauche ich für einen adapter hinten...? vorne bei boxxer 2010 ja nen Post Mount..und hinten? 
Bremse wird ne Formula....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. September 2009)

ja hinten IS2000 + Deine Scheibengröße, wie immer


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

wieder einer 





alla.


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

Meiner?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

ist der Papst katholisch


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2009)

gr.M.  ! 

(wie wird´s aufgebau?)


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

Yeha!!  Wie lange biste heute da? Der Chrisse wollt heut noch bei mir vorbeischauen, ich hoffe wir schaffen es noch vor 7 uhr, aber kennst den Chrisse ja, immer +- 5 Minuten..


----------



## bobtailoner (24. September 2009)

kurze frage in die expertenrunde hier. hat ma einer nen bild vom ufo in raw?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gr.M. !
> 
> (wie wird´s aufgebau?)


 
Boxxer Team 2010 (wenn sie dann endlich mal kommt )
DHX 5
Saint Kurbelgarnitur
e13 Kefü
X9 komplett
Avid Elixir CR

Mal so die groben Eckdaten..


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> kurze frage in die expertenrunde hier. hat ma einer nen bild vom ufo in raw?!



rahmen ja... 








 u. das mit den "experten" hätt´st dir sparen können.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. September 2009)

war eigentlich nicht negativ gemeint. aber wenn es so auffassen willst.
danke auf jeden für´s bild!


----------



## CaLgOn (24. September 2009)

Nicolai in Raw is einfach soooo geil!
Mein nächstes Bike wird auch ein N in Raw


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6368068]Yeha!!  Wie lange biste heute da? Der Chrisse wollt heut noch bei mir vorbeischauen, ich hoffe wir schaffen es noch vor 7 uhr, aber kennst den Chrisse ja, immer +- 5 Minuten..[/quote]

Wenns net zuuuuspät wird kann ich auch noch´n bissi warten, bring bitte Feierabend Bier mit 

alla piss schpäda.


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2009)

sidn die iscg-laschen am raw-ufo weiter oben die normalen oder ist das hs-iscg?


----------



## Omegar (24. September 2009)

Neeeee, ans UFO kommt doch nochmal so ein ISCG-Adapter der an diesen auf dem Bild erkentlichen löchern angeschraubt wird.


----------



## lipmo51 (24. September 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6368090]Boxxer Team 2010 (wenn sie dann endlich mal kommt )
DHX 5
Saint Kurbelgarnitur
e13 Kefü
X9 komplett
Avid Elixir CR

Mal so die groben Eckdaten..[/quote]

Das mit der E 13 würd ich mir nochmal überlegen 
die 2009er wirste auf jeden Fall NICHT montieren können,das passt vorne und hinten nicht....Habs selbst Stunden lang probiert

und die 2008er kriegste mit ach und krach dran.....
Ich dachte dann das sie bei mir passt,aber komischer weise hat sie sich immer während der Fahrt verdreht,so das die untere Führung am Hinterbau anliegt.


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

Hmm.. muss mal schauen welche ich habe, denke aber dass es die 2009er sein müsste.. Wieso sollte die denn nicht passen, wo hängt es denn da?

Also Rechnugnsdatum ist 26/01/09 - müsste die 2009er sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (24. September 2009)

überall.....
Es passt nirgends...bei mir hats überall geschliffen....also die Kette,oder Kettenblatt.....
Bei der alten konnt ich ja noch mit Unterlegscheiben die Führungen verschieben.
Aber die neuen Führungen werden ja jeweils an einer Seite an der Platte EINGEHANGEN,und dadurch kannste nix mehr mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen....
Aber das wirste selber merken....


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

Der Bash war vom 26/01/09 - hab geschaut die Kefü ist die 2008er


----------



## lipmo51 (24. September 2009)

ja das muesstes du ja sofort sehen,die sehen ja schon unterschiedlich aus...

2009er





2008er






Das dumme an der 2009er ist ja auch ,das man nicht ohne den TACO fahren kann


----------



## bobtailoner (24. September 2009)

wie schauts denn mit der e.13 srs+ aus?
funzt das mit der?


----------



## waschi82 (24. September 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja hinten IS2000 + Deine Scheibengröße, wie immer


 
Cool Danke John!


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

@lipmo: Ich hab die DRS, macht aber wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (24. September 2009)

ich hab keine AHnung,.....
aber denke nicht das es einen Unterschied macht


----------



## Lukas92 (24. September 2009)

Formulas gibts bei ebay.fr glaub ganz billig...mein ich mal gehört zuhaben...


----------



## lipmo51 (24. September 2009)

also ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten für die Formula THE ONE 399,- bezahlt.
Neu vom Händler bei Ebay,inkl Bremsscheiben und Adaptern.

Fragt mich aber nicht nach dem Händlernamen....glaub es war
Velo-Discount oder Velokontor....einer von den beiden


----------



## pfalz (24. September 2009)

@sebastian

aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen!!!!!!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> @sebastian
> 
> aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen, aufbauen, einweihen!!!!!!!




Jan, ich hoffe am Sonntag in Beerfelden schon fahren zu können. Nur die Gabel fehlt noch, aber der Rainer kann mir da erstmal aushelfen


----------



## pfalz (24. September 2009)

aargh, Sonntag ist immer schlecht bei mir...mal schauen, ob ich es einrichten kann!


----------



## "Sebastian" (24. September 2009)

Aber am Rennen biste da oder?


----------



## waschi82 (24. September 2009)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> also ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten für die Formula THE ONE 399,- bezahlt.
> Neu vom Händler bei Ebay,inkl Bremsscheiben und Adaptern.
> 
> Fragt mich aber nicht nach dem Händlernamen....glaub es war
> Velo-Discount oder Velokontor....einer von den beiden


 
cool danke..hab nen shop auf ebay.fr gefunden: 329,- Euro...


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2009)

nochmal zum thema kefü und vielleicht auch nochmal direkt 
@lipmo:
war das problem bei der montage der e.12 lg1+ nur der taco oder noch andere probleme?
wenn es nur der taco wäre, könnte man ja die srs wahrscheinlich montieren, denn die hat ja den bash


----------



## waschi82 (25. September 2009)

zum thema: hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Kefü von 77designz am ufo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (25. September 2009)

also bei mir passte die 2009er überhauptnicht.
Entweder schleifte das Kettenblatt am Taco,oder die Kette an den Führungen unten und/oder oben.Und das nicht nur ein bißchen.Das konnte man einfach nicht ausgleichen,da man den 2009er Taco nicht demontieren kann,sondern nur versetzen.Und die Führungen kann man nicht mit unterlegscheiben nach aussen verschieben,da die 2009er Führungen an einer Seite eingehangen werden,und das geht dann mit Unterlegscheiben nicht.

Die 2008er konnte ich ganz gut ausrichten mit Unterlegscheiben,und hab das Teil auch ohne Taco gefahren.Aber trotz Schraubenkleber,hat sich die Kefü immer verschoben bei mir,so das sie am Hinterbau anlag.Warum auch immer......
Auf jeden Fall ist das ne Schei55 Arbeit den Dreck auszurichten.

Da muss es doch andere Kefüs geben die besser passen....???
Die von Truvativ ist natürlich häßlich,das sehe ich ein  Aber sie funktioniert


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2009)

nur eine hilft...


----------



## psc1 (25. September 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nur eine hilft...



genau, die passt! is bei mir auch dran und schleifen tut nix


----------



## mikeymark (25. September 2009)

Die MRP-GII werde ich mir vorraussichtlich auch noch ans Ufo machen.


----------



## bobtailoner (25. September 2009)

die mrp hatte ich auch am ufo. is ne gute.
hier mal nen altes bild


----------



## enemy111 (25. September 2009)

Eine Shisha.  ..

Baut die 888 zu hoch am Ufo ?


----------



## "Sebastian" (25. September 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass ich die e13 DRS halt schon an meinem alten Rad gefahren bin und die erst Anfang des Jahres gekauft habe. Und eine Kefü dieser Preisklasse sollte eigentlich passen 

Ich hoffe mal, dass das Problem sich irgendwie behen lässt und nicht auch bei der DRS mit 2 Ketenblättern auftritt. Morgen weiß ich mehr, dann werd ich mal kurz Bericht erstatten.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

nochmal ne frage,
wenn ich die maxle drop outs nehmen würde, wäre die achse dabei oder muss ich dir extra kaufen? ist ansonsten bei den normalen dropouts die achse dabei!?
wie schaut das mittlerweile mit der mindesteinpresstiefe bei steuersätzen aus. gibbet da einen der die min tiefe erfüllt und schön niedrig baut=?


----------



## mikeymark (29. September 2009)

Bei den Standartausfallenden (TRUAX) ist eine Außensechskantschraube (Achse) dabei. Die RearMaxle kostet extra, und muß auch so bestellt werden. Die kannst du aber besser im onlineshop deines Vertrauens bestellen, dann ist sie billiger. 
Und was den Steuersatz angeht, würde ich zum Reset Wan.5 greifen (wurde ein Paar Seiten vorher schon darüber geredet und empfohlen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

den reset gibts auch in einer low profile version. die nicolai steckachse ist auch ein gutes stück leichter als die rs maxle achse. letzte kostet 50 euro aufpreis wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2009)

Bob.
dein altes U-ST war schon der absolute knaller. 
in welche richtung soll dein (evtl.) neues gehen,-
slopestyle/bikepark/hometrail oder  eher DH   ?


----------



## mikeymark (29. September 2009)

Mein Ufo wiegt laut Postwaage 18.40 Kilo! 
Da macht die RearMaxle den Braten auch nicht mehr Fett.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

arthur, dh natürlich 
zum freeriden hab ich mein commencal, das geb ich auch net mehr her. das ist in seiner klasse absolut ohne konkurenz.
ich war hin und her geworfen ob ion oder ufo. aber das ion ist mir einfach zu teuer. dan hab ich mir immer wieder die bilder von meinem alten ufo angesehen, naja, und dann die entsacheidung getroffen.
ich muss aber auch die relation sehen, da ich nicht weiß wie sehr mein rücken nochmal die belastungen aushält.
der reset ist sicherlich gut, nur baute der mir immer viel zu hoch. ich werd aber auf den tipp von kroiterli mal den "low profile" checken. klingt schon recht gut


----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)

das teil meine ich:


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

besten dank, der wird es wohl werden. gefällt mir schonmal guzt
danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (29. September 2009)




----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> arthur, dh natürlich
> zum freeriden hab ich mein commencal, das geb ich auch net mehr her. das ist in seiner klasse absolut ohne konkurenz.
> ich war hin und her geworfen ob ion oder ufo. aber das ion ist mir einfach zu teuer. dan hab ich mir immer wieder die bilder von meinem alten ufo angesehen, naja, und dann die entsacheidung getroffen.
> ich muss aber auch die relation sehen, da ich nicht weiß wie sehr mein rücken nochmal die belastungen aushält.
> der reset ist sicherlich gut, nur baute der mir immer viel zu hoch. ich werd aber auf den tipp von kroiterli mal den "low profile" checken. klingt schon recht gut



aha...
für DH geht das U-ST doch auch sehr gut. 
[email protected]
 is sein U-ST doch 2 jahre problemlos im     DH gefahren.
--------------------------------

kurze I N F O 
der bikebauer in ratingen hat nen U-ST  rahmen schwarz elox,in gr. L . u. wenig gefahren 
fürne günstige mark abzugeben.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2009)

nicht nur er.... 

Ich hab auch einen UFO ST Rahmen guenstig abzugeben in L,aber nicht in schwarz

UFO ST geht im DH bestens ab....
und der Reset ist auch die beste Wahl


----------



## Omegar (29. September 2009)

Irgentwie kriege ich die BOS Idylle nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf. Da man auf ne Boxxer fast unbegrenzt warten kann habe ich miene Boxxer Race bestellung Storniert und bin irgendwie bei der Idylle hängengeblieben. Im UFO hat die bisher keiner verbaut, oder?
Was sagt ihr zu der Gabel?
Oder gibt es noch eine andere Variante? Ne gebraucht kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Irgentwie kriege ich die BOS Idylle nicht mehr aus meinem Kopf. Da man auf ne Boxxer fast unbegrenzt warten kann habe ich miene Boxxer Race bestellung Storniert und bin irgendwie bei der Idylle hängengeblieben. Im UFO hat die bisher keiner verbaut, oder?
> Was sagt ihr zu der Gabel?
> Oder gibt es noch eine andere Variante? Ne gebraucht kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen.



lass es ...  
Boxxer TEAM 2010  vom lipmo (wenig gefahren) were ideal für dich.


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

hey lipmo, schreib mir ma ne pm !!!


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2009)

Also meine Gabel usw ist weg....

Es ist nur noch der Rahmen da inkl. Reset Wan5 Steuersatz, Thomson Sattelstuetze,und Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer der aber mal zum Service muesste.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2009)

@lipmo Bob sucht nur nen rahmen glaube ich... 

sag auch bitte das du dein hobby wechselst,- nicht das hier was falsches gedacht wird.


----------



## lipmo51 (29. September 2009)

Um GOTTES WILLEN !! 

Das UFO ist das BESTE BIKE das ich je gefahren bin,und das mein ich ERNST !!
Habe es als Dh Bike aufgebaut,und es hat auch ALLES mitgemacht,problemlos !!!

Ich verkauf alles nur weil ich mir das Schlüsselbein gebrochen habe.Das ist nun das 2. mal dieses Jahr das ich für mind. 6 Wochen ausfalle,und das geht mit der Arbeit nicht mehr.....deswegen höre ich mit dem Sport auf.


----------



## enemy111 (29. September 2009)

Wo kann man das  " shorty "- Modell des Wan5 ? ..finde den irgendwie nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (29. September 2009)

aber der shorty hat doch zu wenig einpresstiefe oder nicht???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (29. September 2009)

Shorty 15mm und Vorgabe Nicolai 15mm = passt


----------



## enemy111 (29. September 2009)

Und wo gibt´s den.. ?


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2009)

z.B. im Puff


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

@ guru:
hast soßn ding schonmal verbaut und hast evtl bilder davon???


----------



## waschi82 (29. September 2009)

cool. danke! hatte an allgemein 22mm gedacht!


----------



## waschi82 (29. September 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Und wo gibt´s den.. ?


 
Hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/206255

und hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/...5-shorty-schwarz-1-1-8-fuer-onepointfive.html

und hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k/a15389/steuersatz-wan5-shorty-gold-1-1-8-fuer-onepointfive.html


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> @ guru:
> hast soßn ding schonmal verbaut und hast evtl bilder davon???



verbaut ja, Bilder leider nein.


----------



## Omegar (29. September 2009)

Was meint ihr? auf ne Boxxer Race 2010 warten oder Marzocchi 888 RCV oder RC2X von 2007... an eine Boxxer WC von 2009 könnte ich auch günstig rankommen. Die 888 RCV von 06 fahre ich gerade an nem Nicolai Helius DH von einem Kumpel und ich bin mehr als zufrieden. Seins wiegt allerdings ca. 22kg... Ich denke an meinem UFO würde ich die 3,6 kg der Gabel schon merken...
Die neueren MZs will ich nicht, da ich mit meiner 66 ATA nur Ärger hatte. Eine Doppelbrücke sollte es schon sein... Ich habe keine lust mehr auf knackende Kronen.
Hat einer von euch einen Tipp was sich lohnt?
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. September 2009)

40er FOX


----------



## Omegar (29. September 2009)

Ich möchte unter 1000 Eur bleiben. Deshalb wird auch die BOS Idylle nichts und von ner 40 brauche ich nicht mal zu treumen. Außerdem ist mir die 40 ein bißchen zu fett...


----------



## bobtailoner (29. September 2009)

wenn du ne gut funktionierende gabel haben willst, nimm die boxxer wc bis 2009.
die neuen marzocchis sind ein traum. besonders die neue 888evo ti is ne granate!
wenn du blück hast und noch ne alte 2007er 888wc findest kannsta uch sofort zuschlagen.
die neue boxxer hatte ja noch so ihre weh wehchen, das soll nun aber bejoben sein.
wenn du ne gut funktionierende neue boxxer willst, ich hab noch ne 2010er team abzugeben


----------



## softbiker (30. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ich möchte unter 1000 Eur bleiben. Deshalb wird auch die BOS Idylle nichts und von ner 40 brauche ich nicht mal zu treumen. Außerdem ist mir die 40 ein bißchen zu fett...



Naja also es muss doch nicht auch immer was brandneues sein oder?

Da kauft man meistens ja den Wertverlust mit.

Würde da noch ne Travis Triple ins Rennen werfen. Natürlich pimpt bei Akira


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 40er FOX



*hust*


----------



## KHUJAND (30. September 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ich möchte unter 1000 Eur bleiben. Deshalb wird auch die BOS Idylle nichts und von ner 40 brauche ich nicht mal zu treumen. Außerdem ist mir die 40 ein bißchen zu fett...



ausnahmsweise mal ne "Marzocchi 888 RC3"
klick--> http://www.100prozentbike.de/produc....html&XTCsid=0147ad49d899cd436a3e1b0b20250c61


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (30. September 2009)

Wenn Bedarf besteht, ich hätte eine fabrikneue 888 RC3 Worldcup mit Titanfedern und integriertem Vorbau abzugeben, schickes Teil.


----------



## Omegar (30. September 2009)

Es hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Antworten...

Ich habe heute ne RS Totem Solo Air DH 2010 bestellt.

Ich hoffe das sie funktioniert...


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Oktober 2009)

Omegar schrieb:


> Es hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Antworten...
> 
> Ich habe heute ne RS Totem Solo Air DH 2010 bestellt.
> 
> Ich hoffe das sie funktioniert...



waau  noch besser


----------



## waschi82 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin mir mit der gabel immer noch nicht sicher...entweder es wird ne totem oder ne boxxer team.
Was sind eure erfahrungen im vergleich dieser gabeln?

(p.s.: alle anderen gabeln sind raus!)


----------



## mikeymark (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann jetzt nur über die Totem berichten.
Sehr sehr geile Gabel! 
Bin damit schon ein Paar mal im LacBlanc bikepark unterwegs gewesen und einmal in Todtnau sowie auf dieversen Local DH und FR Strecken hier (Schweiz/Frankreich und Schwarzwald). Sie kostet zwar ein bisschen was, aber das Geld vergisst du ganz schnell, wenn du damit unterwegs bist. Sie hat nur 180mm Federweg, aber die werden bestens und voll genutzt. 
Die Totem ist absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## waschi82 (4. Oktober 2009)

ja danke...aus diesem grund sind ja auch nur diesen beiden gabeln noch im rennen...
die performance bei der totem soll ja echt mega sein...
muss mal auf nem bike mit totem fahren...boxxer bin ich schon gefahren die is sahne...


----------



## flomo1283 (5. Oktober 2009)

[/url][/IMG]

Hier mein Ufo....Kettenführung muss noch ne neue dran, die Kette wird nur von unten geführt. Geplant ist ne mrp...der untere Kettenstrebenschutz wird die Tage auch noch durch nen Lezyne ersetzt. Hoffe es gefällt 

danke Artur für die Gabel


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. Oktober 2009)

Hey Flomo,

schöne Untertasse  Wo fährst du denn immer bin auch aus Mannheim, hab deine Untertasse aber noch nirgends gesehen..


----------



## flomo1283 (5. Oktober 2009)

danke  

wohn noch net so lange hier, bike wurde auch erst die Tage auf- bzw der neue Rahmen eingebaut...bin mehr im pfälzer Wald unnerwegs...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2009)

@flomo bitte,-für die gabel.  






die spacer unterm vorbau, müssen die alle sein ? 
evtl. dämpfer drehen. 

PS: seit wann ist der ARDENT schriftzug weiss ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flomo1283 (6. Oktober 2009)

Der Vorbau liegt inzwischen schon tiefer ...war mir doch zu hoch, aber ich wollte nichts vorzeitig absäbeln ...das mit dem Dämpfer drehen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt...joaa....ah das mit dem Ardent-Schriftzug nervt mich auch ...es wäre schöner, wenn sowas dezenter aufgedruckt bzw. in schwarz aufgedruckt würde...


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2009)

flomo1283 schrieb:


> ah das mit dem Ardent-Schriftzug nervt mich auch ...es wäre schöner, wenn sowas dezenter aufgedruckt bzw. in schwarz aufgedruckt würde...



mein ardent schriftzug ist in grün. :kotz:


----------



## kroiterfee (6. Oktober 2009)

edding marsch!


----------



## TheRacer (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab auch den weißen Schrifzug.


----------



## mikeymark (6. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht liegt der Unterschied mit den verschiedenen Farbschriftzügen ja im Produktionsjahr, der Ausführung (DH oder FR), oder der Breite! 
Naja, wer weiß das schon?


----------



## waschi82 (6. Oktober 2009)

Frag die Glaskugel! ;-))


----------



## Sabes (7. Oktober 2009)

Für mich wird es Zeit Abschied von meiner Untertasse zu nehmen. Wer also gerade Interesse an einer hat, der darf ruhig mal ein Auge auf meine Signatur werfen...


----------



## mikeymark (8. Oktober 2009)

Bei der auffälligen Signatur guckt man schon darauf, auch wenn man kein Interesse. 
In meinem Fall habe ich sogar erst die Sig. gelesen und dann deine Ansage. 

Steht bike-mäßig denn schon was neues an, oder geht es in eine ganz andere Richtung (wenn ich fragen darf)?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Oktober 2009)

der Thread verkommt so langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Oktober 2009)

Dann will ich mal, die Gabel ist noch eine Übergangslösung und wird dann gegen eine Boxxer Team 2010 ausgetauscht, wenn dann diese endlich wieder ausgeliefert werden..

Nicolai Ufo ST Gr.M
Marzocchi 66 RC2 (wird noch gegen Boxxer Team 2010 getauscht)
RS Vivid 5.1
Avid Elixir CR
Shimano Saint Kurbel
NC17 Sudpin II pro Pedale
SRAM X9 komplett
e.13 DRS Kettenführung
Truvativ Team Double Clamp Sattelstütze
FUNN Sattel


Weitere Bilder in meinem Album..


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön Sebastian. 

* voller federweg troz umwerfer ? 
* kettenstrebeschutz.


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich in deine Signatur nehmen Artur, dann brauchst du das nicht immer schreiben


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Oktober 2009)

Hatte noch keine Kollisionsprobleme, passt soweit..

Dank nochmal an Guru, ohne den hätte das Rad keine Gabel


----------



## Jettj (8. Oktober 2009)

Super Rad 

Wird die Boxxer Schwarz ?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich in deine Signatur nehmen Artur, dann brauchst du das nicht immer schreiben



u. trotzdem muss ich immer wieder  bei jedem 2tem bike darauf hinweisen.  (hab schon kein bock mehr)  

Sebastian  
R-S BoXXer u. umwerfer ? *seltsam* 

der F U N N sattel ist ne guru edittion... wie viel haste davon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Oktober 2009)

Jettj schrieb:


> Super Rad
> 
> Wird die Boxxer Schwarz ?



Ja, die Gabel wird auch noch Schwarz, und den Umwerfer brauch ich weil ich auch ab und an noch hochtreten will.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2009)

v.38kb.
h. 34/11 damit kommste überall mit hoch.


----------



## Jettj (8. Oktober 2009)

Hab vorne 36 und hinten 11 - 26 und komme auch überall hoch : D.

Mit der Boxxer wird es ricthtig schick aussehen


----------



## mikeymark (8. Oktober 2009)

@ KHUJAND
das kann ich bestätigen, fahre auch diese Übersetzung, und komme hier überall hoch. Aber selbst wenn ich absteigen müßte, ist das keine Schande.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2009)

ich tue mir da schwer... wenn die MZ 66 drann bleiben würde,- 
 hätte ich nix gegen den umwerfer. 

aber mit boXXer + umwerfer.- ich weiss nicht.


----------



## taff äs häll (8. Oktober 2009)

Hey Guys,

mein Bike wird jetzt über die "Winterpause" tutti completti veredelt, angefangen hab ich mit neuen Bremsen (Formula The One) und einer Thomson Elite Sattelstütze 

Ich wollte das ganze jetzt noch mit der Saint-Gruppe ergänzen, die FC-M 810 Kurbel gibt es jetzt ja in 170 und 175, wobei die 175mm Kurbel um fast 40 billiger ist, merkt man den Unterschied der 5mm? 

Das Thema Kettenführung wurde zwar auf den Seiten zuvor diskutiert, aber um es zusammenzufassen, die neue 2009er E13 LG1 schleift und am sorglosesten ist die MRP G2? 

Und noch eine Frage, kann man mit dem Reset Wan.5 Shorty Steuersatz die tiefe Brücke der Boxxer 2010 fahren? Wäre interessant, weil meine Front dann um einiges Runter kommen würde, weil momentan der Nicolai Steuersatz installiert ist... 

Greez


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aber mit boXXer + umwerfer.- ich weiss nicht.



Die Kurbel ist noch keinen Monat alt - vielleicht wird dann über den Winter umgerüstet auf nur noch ein KB, aber erstmal bleibt die dran..

Und deine These mit dem Kettenschutz musst du mir mal genauer erläutern, lese ich gerade zum ersten Mal von dir


----------



## kroiterfee (8. Oktober 2009)

da gibts so schöne folie von nicolai...


----------



## "Sebastian" (8. Oktober 2009)

wo?  

ändert aber nix an dem nervigen geklapper, oder?


----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2009)

mal eine Frage, ein Kollege ist auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bergab Spaßgerät, derzeit hat er sich für 2 Wochen mein Helius ST ausgeliehen und danach wollte er sich ein eigenes ST bestellen, die Frage ist nur UFO oder Helius, was sind die Vor-/Nachteile? Den größte Anstieg der bewältigt werden muss ist der zum Lift
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (8. Oktober 2009)

ganz klar ufo...warum: sehr wartungsarm! 

@kroiter: wo gabs nochmal den Kettenstrebenschutzfolienstückdings von nicolai? 
ich find den nich fürs ufo.....


----------



## mikeymark (8. Oktober 2009)

Au man, ich darf das garnicht sagen, sonst werde ich hier noch verstoßen. 
Ich hab einfach einen Typischen Kettenstrebenschutz genommen. Von der Firma Bontrager, der ist oben schön dick, da hört man garnichts mehr.


----------



## softbiker (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenns hier teils auch schon um Boxxer 2010 geht, muss ich doch hier gleich mal was posten. Hier ausm bikemarkt. Ich weis man macht sich nicht über andere Leute lustig aber die Beschreibung ist zu nett

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/215456/cat/18


----------



## mikeymark (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das passiert wenn man zuviel MTV schaut und in der Schule pennt.  Dann schreibt man natürlich auch so. Das ist ja noch schlimmer als dieser "Kiddy-Slang". 
Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es ja auch ganz nett beschrieben.


----------



## der Digge (8. Oktober 2009)

> Land: Ungarn
> Ort: Budapest


----------



## mikeymark (8. Oktober 2009)

Weiß ich doch, habs schließlich komplett gelesen.


----------



## guru39 (8. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> u. trotzdem muss ich immer wieder  bei jedem 2tem bike darauf hinweisen.  (hab schon kein bock mehr)





```
Das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich in deine Signatur nehmen Artur
```

Deshalb hab ich das ja geschrieben


----------



## fuzzball (8. Oktober 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ganz klar ufo...warum: sehr wartungsarm!



danke, aber die Wartung ist kein Thema, da mein/unser Händler des vertrauens diese kostenlos übernimmt


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2009)

@"Sebastian" bzgl. kettenstrebenschutz hier nachzulesen--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=263756&page=3

@Fussball.
ist schwer zu beantworten. einige steigen um vom HELIUS zum UFO-ST
u. einige machen es genau umgekehrt. 
liegt wohl an der vorliebe. 
wobei beide bikes bzw. rahmen  absolut TOP  sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (9. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mal eine Frage, ein Kollege ist auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bergab Spaßgerät, derzeit hat er sich für 2 Wochen mein Helius ST ausgeliehen und danach wollte er sich ein eigenes ST bestellen, die Frage ist nur UFO oder Helius, was sind die Vor-/Nachteile? Den größte Anstieg der bewältigt werden muss ist der zum Lift
> danke



HI fuzzball,

wie KHUJAND schon geschrieben hat isses schwer das für Ihn zu entscheiden, aber:
- das Ufo ist (wie bereits schon gepostet) auch meiner Meinung nach wartungsärmer
- Ufo-Rahmen deutlich günstiger als das Helius
- leichte / kürzere Bergauftripps sind auch mit dem UFO möglich (nicht nur bis zum Lifthaus),
   ich fahre mit meinem auch auf unserem Hausberg rum, bin halt nicht so schnell wie mit dem AM, na und...
- Der Helius Hinterbau mag ein wenig sensibler ansprechen, das ist ggf. ein Argument, wenn dein Kollege
   eher zu den Leichtgewichten gehört, denke ich.


----------



## pfalz (9. Oktober 2009)

@sebastian
Oder Du nimmst schwarzes Gewebeband, so hab ich es auch gemacht...

@fuzzball
Hab ein UFO als Spaßgerät für Bikeparks etc, und finds super, auch wenn das Helius vielleicht sensibler anspricht und wippneutraler ist


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2009)

meiner meinung nach 

UFO-ST fürs grobe/bolzen.
HELIUS-AM  fürs schnelle/technische 

  so wie es user psc hat.
 (diese kombination überlege ich mir auch schon die ganze zeit) 


@kettenstrebenschutz
schwarzes Gewebeband hat keine dämpfung u. verschmutzt zu schnell.


----------



## psc1 (9. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach
> 
> .....
> (diese kombination überlege ich mir auch schon die ganze zeit)



Und die Kombi macht Spaß 
(Diese Kombi gibts gleich mehrfach unter dem N-Clan in B.N.)


----------



## Boondog (9. Oktober 2009)

... da kann ich nur Zustimmen 

die Kombi ist sogar optimal, damit deckt man so ziemlich alles ab


----------



## pfalz (9. Oktober 2009)

@Khujand,

habe erst mit doppelseitigem Klebeand ein Stück Schlauch auf die 'Einschlagstellen' geklebt, dann Klebeband drüber (mit Lenkerband hätte ich natürlich beides in einem...  hast also gewonnen )

hab es ähnlich 'gelöst':

UFO ST für den Park/zum Spass haben, Helius FR für Enduro-Touren (da hab ich natürlich auch mächtig Spaß )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (9. Oktober 2009)

Jan, ich hab jetzt das Lenkerklebeband mal bestellt, da sollte noch geug für dich über bleiben. Kann ich dir das nächste Mal mitbringen.

btw: Sonntag Beerfelden?


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

hi, danke fÃ¼r die Antworten
Wie gesagt die Wartung ist kein Thema, da er es nur zum bergab fahren nutzen mÃ¶chte spricht eigentlich nichts gegen das UFO, zumal er mit kompletter AusrÃ¼stung auf 90kg kommt dÃ¼rfte auch das Ansprechverhalten kein Thema sein und dabei noch 1000.-â¬ ggÃ¼ dem Helius spart.
Letztendlich wird er nicht darumherum kommen auch das Ufo probezufahren.
Hatten vor auch in seinem Bike, Stoy und NÂ´dee zu verbauen, fÃ¤hrt jemand den DÃ¤mpfer im Ufo, Erfahrungen?


PS. fÃ¼r Enduro/Freeride Touren hat er ein sehr leichtes 180mm Bike einer anderen Marke (keine Sorge kein Liteville,da wÃ¤ren wir nicht befreundet)


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hi, danke fÃ¼r die Antworten
> Wie gesagt die Wartung ist kein Thema, da er es nur zum bergab fahren nutzen mÃ¶chte spricht eigentlich nichts gegen das UFO, zumal er mit kompletter AusrÃ¼stung auf 90kg kommt dÃ¼rfte auch das Ansprechverhalten kein Thema sein und dabei noch 1000.-â¬ ggÃ¼ dem Helius spart.
> Letztendlich wird er nicht darumherum kommen auch das Ufo probezufahren.
> Hatten vor auch in seinem Bike, Stoy und NÂ´dee zu verbauen, fÃ¤hrt jemand den DÃ¤mpfer im Ufo, Erfahrungen?
> ...




Fussball. (mein lieblings user name) 
dann wÃ¤re ein UFO-ST das richtige bike.  


@"Sebastian" 
die druckstrebe muss von innen auch geschÃ¼tzt werden... da reicht ein streifen klebefolie .


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Oktober 2009)

was habt ihr alle immer gegen liteville?


----------



## Carnologe (9. Oktober 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6415320]wo?  

ändert aber nix an dem nervigen geklapper, oder?[/quote]

Die liegt dem Heavy Duty Sticker Kit bei  Kostet doch nur 50


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle immer gegen liteville?



nichts in persona, es handelt sich halt um standard Asienrahmen in entsprechender Qualität, die nur durch gutes Marketing ihren hohen Preis erzielen. Sozusagen der Versuch ein Massenprodukt zu einem Premiumpreis zu verkaufen.
Was mich stört ist, wenn man ein handgefertigtes und möglicherweise maßgeschneidertes Produkt wie einen Nicolai Rahmen mit solch einem Massenprodukt vergleicht; ungefähr so wie ein Toyota vs Gumbert Apollo, beide bringen mich von A nach B, nur bei letzeren stecken bis zum letzten Detail die Ideen von ein paar Autoverrückten drin.


----------



## mikeymark (9. Oktober 2009)

Trotzdem finde ich das 901 sehr Interessant, und würde mich direkt zum Kauf ansprechen! Auch wenn der Rahmen mit den anderen _"über 50.000 Tonnen Aluminium jährlich von Asien nach Deutschland" _kommet. Die andere Seite daran ist, das ich das 901 niemals bezahlen würde, weil der Preis in der Tat nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Da hat user fuzzball nämlich verdammt recht mit seiner Ansage.


----------



## timbowjoketown (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bereits mehrere (5) Nicolais mein Eigen nennen dürfen und fahre momentan ein Liteville. Dieses Bike als "Standard Asienrahmen in entsprechender Qualität" zu titulieren ist völliger Blödsinn. 

Ich bin N stets aus Überzeugung, auch gerade in Bezug auf die deutsche Entwicklung und Fertigung gefahren und fand den Preis dafür auch gerechtfertigt. Ob der Preis des L gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber jeder der sich ein wenig mit der Firma Liteville beschäftigt, wird schnell feststellen das jede Menge Entwicklungsarbeit und Herzblut in den Rahmen stecken (dafür stehen auch die Vielzahl der Patente), genauso wie bei Nicolai. Das die Rahmen nicht in Deutschland gefertigt werden, ist sicherlich ein ideeller, aber kein qualitativer Unterschied. Die Schweißnähte eines N´s sind natürlich unerreicht.  

Ich will damit nur sagen, spart Euch diese abwertenden und oftmals gehaltlosen Äußerungen, Falcos Aussagen haben dies natürlich auch nicht gerade gemindert. Für mich sind es beides zwei tolle Firmen, die hervorragende Bikes bauen. Punkt, Fertig, Aus!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Oktober 2009)

ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, wieso leute aufgrund der herkunft ihres bikes komisch angeschaut werden. ich selber habe beide extreme, auf der einen seite nen custommade rahmen, der seltener ist als alle nicolais, handgeschweisst in deutschland.

auf der anderen seite ein wirklich grosserien rahmen aus fernost.

beide fahren sich für ihre belange gut. möchte behaupten, das letzerer sogar recht ordentliche schweissnähte hat. wobei ich von der dauerhaltbarkeit bei dem rahmen im dh einsatz absehe, da ich schon einen austausch-mainframe habe (riss im gusset unterm unterrohr)

viel wichtiger als die herkunft des bikes ist doch, das es dem besitzer spass macht und er damit gut klar kommt.

nicolai war mir z.b. immer doch was zu schwer, da ich in richtung lambda etc gegangen wäre.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Oktober 2009)

ich fahr ja selber syntace teile und kenn den jo auch persönlich. er ist ein genialer konstrukteur der seinen job lebt und sehr symphatisch.  
es wird aber nicht einseitig abwertendes geschrieben sondern schon auch gegenseitig.
ich kann den falco schon auch verstehn. nicolai hat halt eine firmenphilosophie die ziemlich outstanding in der fahrradbranche ist.
nicolai hat das so schön beschrieben im intro vom 06er katalog. der text ist einfach genial. von daher unvergleichlich in der fahrradbranche..

was ich mich schon auch frag: litevilles und nicolai bikes sind doch so extrem unterschiedlich. meine tourenspezls fahren canyon, cube und liteville. das sind testsieger, genauso steif, optik ist ähnlich. mein bike fällt da völlig aus dem rahmen. zum glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

versteh zwar nicht was an der Bezeichnung "Standard Asienrahmen in entsprechender Qualität" auszusetzen ist. Standard bezieht sich darauf, dass die Maße von der Stange kommen und daher kein Raum für individuelle Veränderungen. Die Rahmen die mir bisher aus asiatischem Raum zu Auge gekommen sind, haben eine grundlegend sehr hohe Verarbeitungsqualität über eine sehr hohe Stückzahl - war also nicht negativ ist - ihnen fehlt für mich nur das "je ne sais quoi", wie der Schweißporno von N oder die verschliffenen Nähte von einer anderen Firma. Ob man das braucht ist ein anderes Thema, zum Glück kann ja jeder sich das kaufen und fahren was er will.
So jetzt genug OT 

PS.Syntace finde ich gut,würde nur wenn es alternativen dazu gibt z.B. Edge Com. immer den Kleinseriehersteller nehmen, auch wenn es dafür keinen logischen Grund gibt.


----------



## Xiper (9. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> versteh zwar nicht was an der Bezeichnung "Standard Asienrahmen in entsprechender Qualität" auszusetzen ist. Standard bezieht sich darauf, dass die Maße von der Stange kommen und daher kein Raum für individuelle Veränderungen. Die Rahmen die mir bisher aus asiatischem Raum zu Auge gekommen sind, haben eine grundlegend sehr hohe Verarbeitungsqualität über eine sehr hohe Stückzahl - war also nicht negativ ist - ihnen fehlt für mich nur das "je ne sais quoi", wie der Schweißporno von N oder die verschliffenen Nähte von einer anderen Firma. Ob man das braucht ist ein anderes Thema, zum Glück kann ja jeder sich das kaufen und fahren was er will.
> So jetzt genug OT



Das haste doch 1:1 irgendwo kopiert habe ich doch schon 3x gelesen

Stimmt aber trotzdem


----------



## fuzzball (9. Oktober 2009)

nee nur schon zum 3. Mal geschrieben (und wir Juristen neigen dazu immer dieselbe Formulierung zu verwenden), hatten eine ähnliche Diskussion schon vor ein paar Monaten über Cannondale, die ihre Produktion jetzt komplett nach Asien verlegen und damit für mich zukünftig gestorben sind; ich zahl ja nicht für ein billiger hergestellte Produkt den selben Preis wie vorher, hab mir dann anstatt eines Judge eine Helius ST geholt 


Kann man in Winterberg Ufo´s probefahren? Glaube ich bekomm mein St nicht mehr zurück


----------



## taff äs häll (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Untertassenflieger 

die DH-Radikalüberholung bei meinem Ufo-St nimmt langsam Gestalt an, jetzt aber mal zwei kurze Fragen, hatte zwar schon 2 Seiten zuvor ne Frage gestellt, aber die gingen in der Diskussion über den geeigneten Kettenstrebenschutz unter 

1. Reset Wan.5 Shorty, von Nicolai freigegeben? Passt mit ner Boxxer? 

2. Kettenführung, MRP G2? lässt sich der Taco demontieren? Oder als alternative die E13, oder stimmt es, was ich gehört habe, dass die schleift wie sau? 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Oktober 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich selber habe beide extreme, auf der einen seite nen custommade rahmen, der seltener ist als alle nicolais, handgeschweisst in deutschland.



Leider ist dein Rahmen noch nicht selten genug für die schönsten Nicolai´s 
Ich sag nur Nucleon TST EVO mit G-Boxx2 9 speed
Aber dein Rahmen ist auch richtig geil.


----------



## Omegar (11. Oktober 2009)

@taff äs häll:
Der Reset Wan.5 ist auf jeden fall freigegeben. Ich denke mal, das der Shorty bestimmt die selbe Einbauhöhe hat. Wie das mit der Boxxer dann passt ist eine gute Frage...
Soweit ich weiß passt die MRP auf jeden fall, die E13 so gut wie garnicht. Hast du schonmal an eine Fresolo von 77design gedacht? Sauleicht und genauso teuer wie die zwei anderen Modelle. Ich würde sagen dass die auf jeden fall passt.


----------



## taff äs häll (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey ;-)

also über die Freesolo hab ich noch nicht nachgedacht, aber schaut auf jeden Fall interessant aus und das Gewicht reizt!

Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, dass ich mit dem neuen Steuersatz die tiefe Brücke der Boxxer fahren kann, damit die Front weiter runter kommt! 
Kann man die tiefe Brücke auch mit dem normalen Wan.5 fahren, ich habe nämlich bedenken, dass die Brücke zutief sinkt, wenn man den Wan.5 Shorty benutzt 

Greez

Phil


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2009)

> Kann man die tiefe Brücke auch mit dem normalen Wan.5 fahren



Bei mir hat das geklappt, allerdings gerade so...mit dem Shorty wärs Du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## taff äs häll (11. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

gut genau das wollte ich nämlich wissen  Dann werde ich morgen den Shorty ordern! Thx 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabes (11. Oktober 2009)

Muss es unbedingt ein Reset sein? Wenn nicht, gehst du mit einem integrierten Steuersatz, z.B. dem Cane Creek Double XC Flush oder wie der heißt auf Nummer sicher was die Boxxer-Brücken angeht...


----------



## lipmo51 (11. Oktober 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Hey ;-)
> 
> 
> Kann man die tiefe Brücke auch mit dem normalen Wan.5 fahren, ich habe nämlich bedenken, dass die Brücke zutief sinkt, wenn man den Wan.5 Shorty benutzt
> ...



also ich hatte den normalen WAN5 und die flache Brücke von der 2010er Boxxer.Passt Problemlos.....

So ist es auch bei John DOE verbaut....

da mach dir mal keine Gedanken


----------



## Omegar (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch den normalen WAN.5 und ich habe bestimmt zwanzigmal nachgemessen. Da kannst du die flache Brücke ohne probleme fahren...


----------



## taff äs häll (12. Oktober 2009)

Hey 

hab mir heute einen Wan.5 geholt und bereits montiert, passt mit der flachen Brücke wirklich sehr gut und ist optisch und funktionstechnisch echt lecker  

Fehlt nur noch die Saintgruppe und ne gute KeFü...

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (12. Oktober 2009)

FOtooooooS?


----------



## pfalz (12. Oktober 2009)

> FOtooooooS?



Rüschdüsch, sehen wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (12. Oktober 2009)

In den nächsten Tagen, momentan hat die Untertasse weder Kurbel, noch Schaltwerk, noch Sattelstütze 

Greez 

Phil


----------



## erme (12. Oktober 2009)

Suche:

Ufo ST Frame only in Grösse L

sollte Neu sein oder im Top Zustand!!!!!


----------



## der Digge (12. Oktober 2009)

erme schrieb:


> Suche:
> 
> Ufo ST Frame only in Grösse L
> 
> sollte Neu sein oder im Top Zustand!!!!!



Kaufste lipmo51 sein


----------



## lipmo51 (12. Oktober 2009)

sorry schon alles weg...habs gerade erst aus der Signatur gelöscht.


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Oktober 2009)

Beim BikeBauer in Ratigen hängt einer in L der abzugeben ist.
Ruf Ihn mal an.


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Oktober 2009)

So jetzt mal die versprochenen Bilder nach dem halben Update 











Saintgruppe und MRP-Kurbel ist bestellt 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (13. Oktober 2009)

hmm black beauty! sehr cool! 
wasn das für vorbau?


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey 

ist ein Sixpack Splitz, lausige 138g und ne wirklich schöne Fräsoptik 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (13. Oktober 2009)

cool...sehr cool...meins braucht noch ein wenig...


----------



## erme (13. Oktober 2009)

So Ufo ist bestellt ;-)

Jetzt kurze Frage welche Gabel nehme ich???

Dachte:

Totem Coil 1.5

oder 

Boxxer??? wenn welche???

oder welche andere ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. Oktober 2009)

boxxer team! preis/leistung top!


----------



## erme (13. Oktober 2009)

oder wie sieht es mit einer Fox 36 Gabel aus?? 

oder ist 160 mm nicht so passend???

habe ja auch einen Fox Dämpfer???


----------



## waschi82 (13. Oktober 2009)

hm denke nicht, ich bin von 160 mm Helius FR auf UFO wegen dem größeren FW vorn und hinten gewechselt...da hatte ich vorn 160 mm und das war super mit dem hinterbau zu kombinieren...aber das ufo auf 160mm zu fahren? weiss nicht...


----------



## pfalz (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## waschi82 (14. Oktober 2009)

wie lang muss der schaft beim ufo st und ner boxxer sein? steuersatz wird reset wan5....vorbau muss ich dann schauen...


----------



## mikeymark (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein kleines "mini-update" an meiner Untertasse gemacht 

- RockShox Rear Axle
- Ergon GE1 Griffe
- Schwalbe Felgenbänder
- Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 Fr/SS
- Laufräder neu Zentriert
- 36er Kettenblatt


----------



## tokessa (15. Oktober 2009)

Schön Mike, was war denn mit deinem besuch ?


----------



## mikeymark (15. Oktober 2009)

Der fällt nächsten Monat zu 100% ins Wasser  Ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut, und schon einige Sachen geplant gehabt 
Das ganze hat gleich drei Gründe, aber der beste von allen ist, das ich ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder einen Job habe  und das geht im Moment vor.


----------



## taff äs häll (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Waschi82

es kommt drauf an ob du einen Direct Mount Vorbau fahren willst, oder einen normalen Vorbau, mein Schaft ist zum Beispiel zu kurz, dass du keinen normalen Vorbau mehr fahren könntest  beläuft sich auf ca 17,5cm!

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (15. Oktober 2009)

@phil:

cool danke!


----------



## tokessa (16. Oktober 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Der fällt nächsten Monat zu 100% ins Wasser  Ich hatte mich schon so darauf gefreut, und schon einige Sachen geplant gehabt
> Das ganze hat gleich drei Gründe, aber der beste von allen ist, das ich ab nächsten Mittwoch wieder einen Job habe  und das geht im Moment vor.



Seh ich auch so viel glück


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. Oktober 2009)

Untertassen Update:

-SRAM PG990
-SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk
-MRP G2 Kefü
-Truvativ Boobar


----------



## taff äs häll (16. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Untertasse  Jetzt noch nen flachen Rennradsattel, dann wirkt es noch mehr nach Racemaschine  

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (17. Oktober 2009)

Yeah Nett!


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey Guys,

will mir gerade ne MRP Kettenführung bestellen und jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ISCG alt oder ISCG 05? Ich schätze mal eher ISCG 05 oder?

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (17. Oktober 2009)

iscg old würd ich sagen


----------



## Deleted 85622 (17. Oktober 2009)

JA old


----------



## taff äs häll (17. Oktober 2009)

Allright ;-) THX


----------



## JOHN-DOE (17. Oktober 2009)

so steht es auch auf der Nicolai Seite


----------



## waschi82 (18. Oktober 2009)

soo noch 3 wochen bis mein ufo kommt...jetzt ist aber leider die boxxer team zur zeit nicht leiferbar..weiss jemand wo es noch ne schwarze gibt oder wann die überarbeiteten ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## enemy111 (18. Oktober 2009)

bei crc heißt es 27.11.2009.
irgendwo anders 3 Wochen, keine Ahnung. .. .. wer blickt da schon noch durch.

Hier ist mal ein Bild von meiner momentanen Untertasse im Schuppen. Tut mir leid, aber ein besseres Bild habe ich zur Zeit nicht, Bike ist in Einzelteilen seit Monaten..
Edit : Wow, ich habe jetzt seit ungefähr 1 Stunde versucht, dieses *****.. Bild hochzuladen, bin aber irgendwie zu dumm dafür. Foto ist in meinem Album. Sorry.  .. 

In den nächsten Wochen kommen :
- 888 rc3 evo va 2010.
- DM Vorbau.
- Reset wan5 oder die shorty version .. ( sehe ich das richtig, dass der shorty alles noch ein bisschen tiefer bauen lässt ? )
- Fox Feder 450 lbs.
- rote Hope Sattelklemme
- LRS : Ex721 mit roten Hope 2´s.
- Aerozine Griffe mit roten Klemmen.
- Helm : the one Ink 09.

Hat jemand noch andere Ideen oder Vorschläge ?

Außer evtl. andere Gabel ? Was kann ich alles machen, damit die Mz. nicht so hoch baut, 
1. Dm-Vorbau, 2. Gabelschaft kürzen, 3. Den shorty Steuersatz ( ? )
.. Noch etwas anderes ?
Danke. 



Irgendwann in 2010 / wenn wieder Geld da ist / kommen :
- Neue Kefü.
- Kurbeln.
- Sattel-Sattelstütze.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Oktober 2009)

ich bin mal so frei


----------



## enemy111 (18. Oktober 2009)

Danke.


----------



## taff äs häll (18. Oktober 2009)

Pedale mit Griff? 

@ John Doe:

meinem Forumverwöhnten Hirn leuchtet es jetzt ein, dass man auf der Herstellerseite vllt. solche Informationen bekommen würde 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (18. Oktober 2009)

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ihr Untertassenbesitzer.
Hätte mal eine Frage.

Hab ´vor, mir Hope Pro 2 Naben mit ex721 zu kaufen für das Ufo.

Jedoch steht bei der Beschreibung der Nabe : " Achtung.. die Hinterradnabe wird für normale Schnellspannachse ausgeliefert " ..
Das Ufo hat ja normaler Weise eine Steckachse mit 135 * 12 mm.
Als ich grade bei Nicolai angerufen hatte, meinte man, dass ich wohl nach einer anderen HR- Nabe ausschau halten muss. 
Gibt es vielleicht ein Umbaukit auf Steckachse ? Oder vielleicht eine andere Version der Hope mit Steckachse ? 

Wäre cool, wenn jemand antworten kann.  Ist echt wichtig, denn solange ich das nicht weiß, kann ich nicht bestellen.. ..

Hier wäre der LInk

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...stom-LRS-Mavic-Sun-DTSwiss-Felgen::11741.html

Danke Jungs.


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibt es den Umbaukit:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1420/kw/Hope_Pro_II_H-R-_Umruestkit_12mm_Steckachse


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es den Umbaukit:
> 
> http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1420/kw/Hope_Pro_II_H-R-_Umruestkit_12mm_Steckachse



u. den umbau kann jeder selber machen.


----------



## Mythilos (19. Oktober 2009)

ich muß bei mir noch das selbe mache... hier mal ein Video davon:
HR-Nabe demontieren

Ich fand das aufn ersten Blick irgendwie bissl umständlich...aber gut.. es soll ja auch was aushalten..


----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Okay.  Danke danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann kann heute oder morgen bestellt werden.


----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Muss man dafür die Nabe " entspeichen  " .. oder kann ich das / bzw. der Händler auch machen, wenn alles eingespeicht mit Felge etc. ist ? 

Brauche ich nach dem Umbaukit eine Schnellspannerachse oder Steckachse ?


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, dann müsste man das ja auch so im eingespeichten Zustand machen können 

Denke Hope wollte seinen Kunden nur einen cleanen How-To-Do Film präsentieren.

Wie meinst du Schnellspannachse oder Steckachse? Was du für ein Set bestellen musst? 12mm Steckachse 

Greez

Phil


----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das Set bestelle, ist dann da die Steckachse 12 mm * 135 mmdabei ? 

Ich bräuchte nämlich eine..  Habe meine alte beim Demontieren des Hr. gebrochen ..


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Oktober 2009)

Die ist dann wohl eher nicht dabei  
Nur das Set für die eigentliche Nabe!
Musst du dann wohl entweder bei Nicolai ordern oder du holst dir ne Maxle Schnellspannachse 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

Okay dank dir. 
aber du bist dir 100 % sicher, dass das mit dem Umbaukit klappt ? 
von normaler Schnellspannachse zu 12mm Steckachse ? .. Sorry, dass ich so nachfragend bin..


----------



## timbowjoketown (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Umbau ist überhaupt kein Problem und schnell gemacht. Mit ein wenig technischem Geschick kann da nichts passieren. Wer allerdings beim Ausbau seines Hinterrads die Achse bricht, sollte vielleicht doch alles der Werkstatt seines Vertrauens überlassen  Die Steckachse ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## enemy111 (19. Oktober 2009)

..  
Ich bin halt Superman.


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Oktober 2009)

Hey Guys,

ich habe heute meine MRP G2 Kettenführung bekommen, geiles Teil  Aber ich bin gerade etwas überfragt wie ich diese jetzt korrekt an das UFO montiere, also wie viele und ob überhaupt Spacer verwendet werden. Ich warte halt noch auf meine Saint-Kurbelgarnitur... wollte die Kettenführung aber schonmal ans Rad bauen...

Greez

Phil


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> ... wollte die Kettenführung aber schonmal ans Rad bauen...




das geht nicht ohne kurbel.


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Oktober 2009)

Na gut... dann gedulde ich mich noch etwas 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Na gut... dann gedulde ich mich noch etwas
> 
> Greez
> 
> Phil




PS: schönes U-ST has´te da.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

jeh jeh jehhhh  













-N- Sweatshirt / -N- Longsleeve


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Oktober 2009)

toll...

ich krieg meine jerseys erst im frühjahr...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2009)

boah woooo woooh  ...  ich brauch auch so ein sweat-shirt 

Aber eins mit nem AM - wo bekommt man so etwas????


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> boah woooo woooh  ...  ich brauch auch so ein sweat-shirt
> 
> Aber eins mit nem AM - wo bekommt man so etwas????



ich muss da wohl bei zeiten das HELIUS Rahmen logo machen lassen.

KEINE BANGE wird "keine großserie" u. nur ein paar shirts für liebhaber. 
(is alles mit Falco abgeklärt)  


hier grösser klick--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/495591#comment-412275

hier grösser klick-->  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/495594


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich muss da wohl bei zeiten das HELIUS Rahmen logo machen lassen.
> 
> KEINE BANGE wird "keine großserie" u. nur ein paar shirts für liebhaber.
> (is alles mit Falco abgeklärt)
> ...



zum Glück bin ich ein (guter) LIEBHABER


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> (guter) LIEBHABER


----------



## Regengott (22. Oktober 2009)

so eins mit nem Helius drauf wär ja mal affengeil 

Wo bekomm ich das her ? ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

z.Z. habe ich nur die mit den UFO-ST logos verfügbar.


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (22. Oktober 2009)

Mit einem ION drauf würde ich auch noch eins nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regengott (22. Oktober 2009)

@ KUHJAND: du siehst, der Markt ist da, mach was draus! (wenn der Markt zu gut ist, dann wird die Idee aber bestimmt von Nicolai "übernommen" ;-D )


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

Regengott schrieb:


> @ KUHJAND: du siehst, der Markt ist da, mach was draus!




"Nein" 
für eine grosse stückzahl habe ich nicht die kapazität/erlaubnis


----------



## enemy111 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mir dann in den nächsten Monaten nen Ufo-St Swetshirt kaufen, gibt´s das ganze auch in T-Shirts ?  

So, 888, Lrs... sind bestellt.  In 2 Wochen gibts dann n Bildchen.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich muss da wohl bei zeiten das HELIUS Rahmen logo machen lassen.
> 
> KEINE BANGE wird "keine großserie" u. nur ein paar shirts für liebhaber.
> (is alles mit Falco abgeklärt)
> ...



"leute"  nur zur I N F O 
die -N- Sweatshirt / -N- Longsleeve gibt es NICHT bei NICOLAI zu kaufen... nicht das einie auf die idee kommen,- u. bei -N- anfragen.


----------



## Regengott (22. Oktober 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "Nein"
> für eine grosse stückzahl habe ich nicht die kapazität/erlaubnis



war auch mehr son bissel ironisch gemeint, darum auch der Nachsatz mit Nicolai 
Aber die Idee find ich klasse!


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

Regengott schrieb:


> war auch mehr son bissel ironisch gemeint, darum auch der Nachsatz mit Nicolai
> Aber die Idee find ich klasse!



ich denke nicht das bei -N- über weiter  Merchandisingartikel, nachgedacht wird. 
dazu haben die einfach keine zeit.  






wie gesagt hab mal 6 Stück mit dem UFO-ST logo gemacht,- die sind nun fürn selbstkosenpreis noch zu haben.


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Nicolai Wortmarke, ihre Elemente und Variationen sind alleiniges Eigentum der Nicolai GmbH. Wenn jemand privat oder für seine Bikerclique Nicolai Prints anfertigen möchte, begrüßen wir das und stellen dafür gern unser Logo im Rahmen der zulässigen CI-Anwendungen zur Verfügung. Welche Anwendungen zulässig sind, definiert und entscheidet allein Hoshi K. Yoshida in seiner Funktion als Nicolai Art Director. Vor der Ausführungen erbitten wir daher einen Entwurf, um ihn  auf unsere CI Kriterien hin prüfen zu können. (Arturs Entwurf entspricht diesen leider nicht.) Jeglicher Art kommerzieller Nutzung außerhalb unserer eigenen Vertriebswege, das beinhaltet z.B. das Angebot von Nicolai Textilien, Sticker, Poster, Buttons, etc. widersprechen wir ausdrücklich.

Weitere Anfragen an Artur, ob er Nicolai Prints jeglicher Art anfertigen oder verkaufen kann, sollten sich hiermit erübrigen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Nicolai Wortmarke, ihre Elemente und Variationen sind alleiniges Eigentum der Nicolai GmbH. Wenn jemand privat oder für seine Bikerclique Nicolai Prints anfertigen möchte, begrüßen wir das und stellen dafür gern unser Logo im Rahmen der zulässigen CI-Anwendungen zur Verfügung. Welche Anwendungen zulässig sind, definiert und entscheidet allein Hoshi K. Yoshida in seiner Funktion als Nicolai Art Director. Vor der Ausführungen erbitten wir daher einen Entwurf, um ihn  auf unsere CI Kriterien hin prüfen zu können. (Arturs Entwurf entspricht diesen leider nicht.) Jeglicher Art kommerzieller Nutzung außerhalb unserer eigenen Vertriebswege, das beinhaltet z.B. das Angebot von Nicolai Textilien, Sticker, Poster, Buttons, etc. widersprechen wir ausdrücklich.
> 
> Weitere Anfragen an Artur, ob er Nicolai Prints jeglicher Art anfertigen oder verkaufen kann, sollten sich hiermit erübrigen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



"das dazu"


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne idee wo ich in den nächsten 3-4 wochen ne boxxer team 2010 herbekomme? alle versender und mein händler vor ort meinten wird nix vor Dezember.....jemand ne geheime idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2009)

keine chance.


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Jemand ne idee wo ich in den nächsten 3-4 wochen ne boxxer team 2010 herbekomme? alle versender und mein händler vor ort meinten wird nix vor Dezember.....jemand ne geheime idee?



Ich bekomme in 2-3 Wochen 2 Stück zu 100% hat man mir gesagt.


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Oktober 2009)

Eine davon ist aber schon vergeben


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

echt? na dann meld ich mich nochmal...ich würde aber ne schwarze brauchen...wäre super!


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2009)

klar ist die schwarz.


----------



## taff äs häll (23. Oktober 2009)

So, nach langer Bastelei und Warterei ist das gute Stück nun endlich fertig und wartet auf eine ordentliche Ausfahrt 









Partliste:

Nicolai UFO ST Frame M
Rock Shox Boxxer 2010 Race
Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 
Reset Racing Wan.5 Steuersatz
Sixpack Splitz Direct Mount Vorbau
Truvativ Boobar 780mm
Odi Ruffian Grips
Formula The One mit 200mm Scheiben
Shimano Saint 09 Trigger
Shimano Saint 09 Kurbel mit 38T Kettenblatt
Shimano Hollowtech 2 Innenlager
NC-17 Sudpin III S-Pro
MRP G2 Kettenführung
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Selle Italia C2 Sattel
Hope Sattelklemme
Shimano Saint 09 Schaltwerk SS
Sram PG-970 Kassete
Sram PC-991 Kette
Veltec DH Laufräder
Schwalbe Freeride Schläuche
Maxxis High Roller 2.5 in Super Tacky vorne
Maxxis Minion R 2.5 in Super Tacky hinten 

hoffe es gefällt 

Greez 

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

hmm...sehr sehr lecker! 
solide edle parts! 
Gewicht der dame?

poste mal wie du mit der boxxer zufrieden 
bist wenne die ersten runden gerockt hast!


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Oktober 2009)

ich bekomm die tage auch nnoch nen paar boxxer, bei interesse pm


----------



## taff äs häll (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

also die Boxxer hatte ich ja schon vor dem Wechsel auf die Formula Bremsen und den Shimano Parts. Kann dir also nen kleinen Bericht liefern !

1. Mir fällt auf, dass sich ganz viele Leute beschweren, dass in ihrer Gabel zuwenig Öl vorhanden war, also hab ich ganz am Anfang bereits die Feder ausgebaut und mal eingefedert, war aber wunderbar fluffig! Hab nur ein bisschen Gabelöl zwischen die Buchsen und Standrohre gespritzt und das wars, weil mir die Gabel hier zu trocken lief. 

2. Setting sehr einfach, hab einfach die Einstellungen aus dem Tuning Guide übernommen und war damit zufrieden. Die Gabel fühlt sich aber von Haus aus etwas straff an, wenn man sie mit anderen Gabeln vergleicht, was aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil ist 

3. Fahrgefühl ist überragend auch wenns nur die einfache Race ist, im Zusammenspiel mit dem Vivid im Hinterbau ist es einfach nur traumhaft! Nicht zu soft und nicht zu hart, so dass man keine Angst vor gröberen Geschichten haben muss, aber auch nicht allzuviel Speed liegen lässt! Passt auch traumhaft zum Ufo-St 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Cool, Danke für den Bericht. Denke das es bei der Team bleibt bei mir. Die World Cup würde ich nicht komplett nutzen glaub ich. Und Preis/Leistung passt einfach nicht bei der "WC"... ;-)

P.S.: Freu mich schon in eurem Bikepark mal zu rocken! Dann können wir ja mal ein UFO treffen organisieren ???


----------



## flomo1283 (23. Oktober 2009)

@ enemy111

ich habe meine Hope Pro Nabe hinten auch von 10 auf 12 umbauen lassen! Funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## taff äs häll (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey,

wäre cool nach der langen Winterpause mal da nen Treffen zu organisieren, vor allem weils jetzt über den Winter noch ein paar Neuerungen geben wird 

Und nimm mal ne Boxxer, damit wirst du nicht viel falsch machen 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

jap hab heute noch hilfe ausm forum bekommen. wird ne team...sollten ma echt ma machen! aber vielleicht alle zusammen. diese jahr beim dirtmasters hatte ich nur den artur gesehen und mich nicht getraut ihn anzusprechen weil ich mir nicht sicher war das er es ist...also ihr wisst schon...
aber fürs neue Dirtmasters 2010 könnte man da ja ein treffen ausmachen..aber das hat noch zeit...wir werden wohl im winter wenn mein bike fertig ist mal nach belgien fahren die haben wohl das ganze jahr auf...


----------



## "Sebastian" (23. Oktober 2009)

Am 14.11 ist beim Guru im Wurzelpuff inoffizielles Nicolai Treffen, komm doch dahin


----------



## waschi82 (23. Oktober 2009)

jau aber ich kann am 14. nich...hab ich uni...(siehe thread)...wäre gern gekommen 
aber uni is wichtiger...


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2009)

Welche Breite muss die Sattelklemme beim UFO-ST haben ? 31,8 mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (25. Oktober 2009)

nope...

34.9 Sattelklemme

30.0 Sattelstütze ;-)


Greez

Phil


----------



## enemy111 (25. Oktober 2009)

Klasse..  danke..


----------



## waschi82 (25. Oktober 2009)

Sattelstütze sollte aber 30,9 haben....nur größe XL und größer hat 30,0...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (25. Oktober 2009)

kommt auf das Modeljahr an, meins in L hat 30.0mm


----------



## taff äs häll (25. Oktober 2009)

Jap... Meins ist M und hat auch 30.0  am besten die Schieblehre ansetzen!

Greez

Phil


----------



## pfalz (26. Oktober 2009)

dito


----------



## taff äs häll (27. Oktober 2009)

So nach dem Ausritt heute muss ich sagen, so eine Untertasse ist einfach nur ein geiles Gerät! Jetzt auch mal eine schöne Standaufnahme 





Greez

Phil


----------



## mikeymark (27. Oktober 2009)

Ein sehr geiles Gerät  Klasse Aufgebaut


----------



## enemy111 (27. Oktober 2009)

Welche Felgen sind das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der Veltec DH Komplett LRS ;-)

Sind eigentlich ganz ok, die Felgen erfüllen ihren Zweck und die Naben sind recht Stabil, werde aber wechseln auf Mavic EX721 und Hope Pro II Naben ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (27. Oktober 2009)

sehr sehr lecker! wird ja ein ähnlicher aufbau wie bei mir...nur solide teile! hab sogar auch den remedy...nur ich werd etwas bunter vom rahmen... ;-) 
bist du auch öfter am E....? wenn ja dann schau doch mal in den "lokalen" thread in Dortmund rein..hier sind immer so 3-5 leute die sich da mehrmals die woche treffen...
(bald bin ich auch dabei......)


----------



## KHUJAND (28. Oktober 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> sehr sehr lecker! wird ja ein ähnlicher aufbau wie bei mir...nur solide teile! hab sogar auch den remedy...nur ich werd etwas bunter vom rahmen... ;-)
> bist du auch öfter am E....? wenn ja dann schau doch mal in den "lokalen" thread in Dortmund rein..hier sind immer so 3-5 leute die sich da mehrmals die woche treffen...
> (bald bin ich auch dabei......)




@waschi
Noch 1,5 Wochen bis das UFO landet...... 
(*hust* wers glaubt wird selig) 
PS: ihr wollte auch mal zu uns kommen. 



@taff 
 dein bikes ist super...


----------



## taff äs häll (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Khujand:

thx  steckt jetzt auch viel Herzblut drin 

@ Waschi:

Ja zeitweise fahr ich mal auf dem E.... , ich denke morgen bin ich mal wieder da, aber mal sehen  
Der fehlende Lift ist halt so ungewohnt  vor allem wenn man den Downhillpart bis unten fährt 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Khujand:
ich hoffe doch das das bis dahin da ist.....
warum denn nicht????? ;-)

Klar wir kommen dann gerne mal zu euch runter! freu mich schon drauf!

 @taff: 

ja dann werden ma uns bestimmt mal dort treffen! ohne lift is echt mies...
aber na ja....laufen is gut für die gesundheit...hab ich gehört!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride_it (2. November 2009)

So das ist mein UFO:






Rahmen: von 06 Gr. M
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA von 07
Dämpfer: Romic Twin Tube Double Adjustable mit RS Feder
Lenker & Vorbau: Holzfeller
Kurbel: Husselfelt
Laufräder: X-Fusion Naben Sun Singletrack
Kefü: Boxguide
Schaltwerk und Shifter: X-7
Bremse: Juicy 3
Pedale: Holzfeller
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2.5 FR
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Kette: PC-991
Kassette: PG 970
Sattelklemme: Nox
Steuersatz: NC 17 Imperator sPRO
Sattelstütze: NC-17 
Sattel: SDG

Alles zusammen wiegt 19kg aber es kommt vorne noch ne Code 5 dran und ein Bashguard.


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



grrrr der Artur hat endlich mal wieder das UFO mit und ich liege flach


----------



## thomlau (2. November 2009)

Update meiner Untertasse:



Endlich eine Gabel die perfekt mit`m Hinterbau harmoniert!!!!
Jetzt fehlt nur noch kurzes X9 Schaltwerk mit X9 Triggern.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2009)

geil! auch optisch echt schwer zu übertreffen. für den perfektionisten evtl schwarze "bomber"decals, aber wäre kein muss!


----------



## enemy111 (2. November 2009)

Ich wäre eher für eine rote Sattelklemme, und evtl. irgendwo anders noch was kleines rotes, deszentes, um die " Bomber " farbe nochmal aufzunehmen ! Schwarze Gabeö-Decals wäre zu viel des Guten.  Nice !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2009)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für eine rote Sattelklemme, und evtl. irgendwo anders noch was kleines rotes, deszentes, um die " Bomber " farbe nochmal aufzunehmen ! Schwarze Gabeö-Decals wäre zu viel des Guten.  Nice !



oder so!

wobei schwarz-weiss-rot...  hatten wir doch schonmal irgendwo...


----------



## waschi82 (2. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>


 
ja sehr schön! der artur und die kompression!


bin immer noch am warten....und warten....und warten.....


----------



## KHUJAND (4. November 2009)

@ride_it gutes bike... 

@thomlau spitzen bike...   

@Kunstflieger  gute besserung,- 
war ne super haldenrunde. 
ich bin endlich wieder die "schwaze seite" runter.  juhuuu. 

@waschi 
warte warte noch ein weilchen ,- dann kommt NICOLAI auch zu dir.


----------



## thomlau (4. November 2009)

@ alle Ufonisten,

Danke für`s Lob. Freut mich, daß euch mein Bike
auch gefällt. 
Gewicht ist momentan 19,17 kg!
Sind eben alles stabile Parts!

Von Hope und Reset(was ich bevorzuge) gibt es 
edel eloxierte Spacer in rot, blau, grün etc....
Muß ich mir nochmal anschauen.

Gruß
     thomlau


----------



## waschi82 (4. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @waschi
> warte warte noch ein weilchen ,- dann kommt NICOLAI auch zu dir.


 
ich warte doch jetzt schon soo lange.....
ich hoffe nicht das die aussage von vincent stimmt das
ich noch 3 wochen warten muss...dann werd ich irre...dann sind 
9 wochen rum...was mach ich denn nur soo lange..ich kann ja schonmal
die reifen aufziehen oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (4. November 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ich warte doch jetzt schon soo lange.....
> ich hoffe nicht das die aussage von vincent stimmt das
> ich noch 3 wochen warten muss...dann werd ich irre...dann sind
> 9 wochen rum...was mach ich denn nur soo lange..ich kann ja schonmal
> die reifen aufziehen oder so....



Vergnüge dich mit deiner Holden.  Glaub mir ist der Rahmen erst mal da wird Sie sich definitv beschweren dass sie auch noch schöne Kurven hat.


----------



## KHUJAND (5. November 2009)

@thomlau  19,17 kg ist recht schwer... da musste noch mal rann !

@waschi 
zu 99%klapt es bei den terminen von u. mit -N- nicht.   leider...


----------



## thomlau (5. November 2009)

@ KHUJAND:  Bin schon am Rechnen. LRS, Reifen, Pedale, Kurbel......
                   Luftdämpfer würde auf einen Schlag ca. 450gr sparen.
                   Schau`n mer mal


----------



## Kunstflieger (5. November 2009)

schei** auf die 19kg, Du willst damit doch kein Hiil Climb Race fahren.
Mein Helius FR wiegt je nach LRS zwischen 18,5 u. 20kg.
So lange es in erster Linie bergab geht


----------



## thomlau (5. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> schei** auf die 19kg, Du willst damit doch kein Hiil Climb Race fahren.
> Mein Helius FR wiegt je nach LRS zwischen 18,5 u. 20kg.
> So lange es in erster Linie bergab geht



Bis jetzt bin ich unseren Hausberg auch mit dem Gewicht hochgekommen. 
So Touren von 30-40km gehen schon noch.
Liegt eh`immer an dem der tritt......


----------



## guru39 (5. November 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ich warte doch jetzt schon soo lange.....
> ich hoffe nicht das die aussage von vincent stimmt das
> ich noch 3 wochen warten muss...dann werd ich irre...dann sind
> 9 wochen rum...was mach ich denn nur soo lange..ich kann ja schonmal
> die reifen aufziehen oder so....



Am Samstag solltest du Deine Boxxer streicheln können, is heut raus


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. November 2009)

Ich glaubs net, jetzt ist die Gabel nach 5 Monaten da und jetzt muss ich auf den Dämpfer warten..


----------



## waschi82 (5. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Am Samstag solltest du Deine Boxxer streicheln können, is heut raus


 
Yeah! Vielen Dank Rainer!

@Artur: Jap aber mein Händler meinte 6-7 Wochen....und nicht neun..kam ja nicht von Nicolai. nur wenn ers nicht weiss soll er mich nicht heiss machen...man man man...

jetzt sinds immer noch 3 wochen ca...aber bis dahin kuschel ich mit meiner gabel, dem LRS, den Bremsen und und und.....

freu mich trotzdem schon wenn ich mein ufo fliegen lassen kann! 

und spätestens 2010 machen wir dann auch nen schönen pit stop in oberhausen!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2009)

thomlau schrieb:


> @ KHUJAND:  Bin schon am Rechnen. LRS, Reifen, Pedale, Kurbel......
> Luftdämpfer würde auf einen Schlag ca. 450gr sparen.
> Schau`n mer mal



luftdämpfer na ja ich weiss nicht´? 
du kannst bei  anderen parts auch ganz gut gewicht spaaren. 


@Kunstflieger
ein bike mir 1-1,5kg. weniger geht auch besser den berg runter,-
u. rauf sowieso. . .  






meinz mit ECHTEN 18.3 kg . ges. gewicht. 



@waschi
 freu mich schon auf dein ufo  genau so wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. November 2009)

[quote="Sebastian";6511293]Ich glaubs net, jetzt ist die Gabel nach 5 Monaten da und jetzt muss ich auf den Dämpfer warten.. [/quote]

Wo hast du denn bestellt? Gibts doch gar nicht.


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. November 2009)

Da, wo auch der Waschi seine her hat


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. November 2009)

@KHUJAND: ich stimme Deinem Aufbau zu der ist sehr gut und auch das Gewicht passt 
Aber ich würde bei einem UFO oder ähnlich nicht aus Gewichtsgründen auch einen Luftdämpfer wechseln und einen leicht LRS oder 1ply Reifen montieren. 
Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und gute Funktion.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. November 2009)

Wenn Du noch leichter werden möchtest kann Dir einen Umbaukit für deine Totem auf SoloAir anbieten


----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch leichter werden möchtest kann Dir einen Umbaukit für deine Totem auf SoloAir anbieten



nee lass ma...

1ply Reifen reichen mir persönlich völlig aus,- ob bikepark oder hometrail.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. November 2009)

ich wäre auch gerne so leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (6. November 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> ich wäre auch gerne so leicht



*hust*  

trotzdem gibst du "richtig gut" gass... 
ob halde oder w-berg usw. 
respeckt.


----------



## mikeymark (6. November 2009)

Gegen einen vernünftigen Leichtbau dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend, der immer noch gewährleistet das einem im offroad Bereich nicht das Material versagt, ist nichts einzuwenden. 

Und über ein Luftfahrwerk habe ich auch schon des öfteren nachgedacht, aber um ca. 500gr. zu sparen kann man auch anders vorgehen. 
Bei meinem Ufo (18,40Kilo) würde ich alleine schon fast 400gr. sparen wenn ich die Sattelstütze, Vorbau, und die KeFü tausche. 

Truvativ KeFü 350gr. gegen Carbocage 98gr.
Sattelstütze NC17 375gr. gegen Thomson 290gr.
Vorbau 225gr. gegen Thomson 169gr.

Ich fahre demnach 950gr. an den besagten Teilen durch die Gegend, und könnte auf 557gr. runter, das wären eine Ersparniss von 403gr. Und es würde noch leichter werden wenn ich statt der 410mm Sattelstütze die kürzeste von 250mm nehmen würde, die nur 200gr. wiegt. Da würde ich nochmal 90gr. sparen, also insg. 493 gr.
Mein Ufo würde dann ein ges. Gewicht von 17,907 Kilo haben. 
Und wenn ich jetzt noch die Laufräder wechsel, welche bei mir Sackschwer sind könnte ich..................

Ist doch alles egal, solange mein Ufo zwischen 18 und 20 Kilo liegt bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. November 2009)

Danke danke


----------



## mikeymark (6. November 2009)

Mach ich doch gerne


----------



## Kunstflieger (6. November 2009)

Du warst doch garnicht gemeint


----------



## mikeymark (6. November 2009)

Ach nein  ,........tja  ........dann stör ich euch auch nicht weiter


----------



## taff äs häll (6. November 2009)

Hey Guys,

also meine Untertasse hat momentan auch mit soliden Parts nur 18,4 Kilo, allerdings wiegt mein LRS auch um die 2,4 Kilo, mit Hope Pro2 und Mavic EX721 würd ich auf 2,1 Kilo und damit auf 18,1 Kilo kommen... Also Gewichtsersparnis lohnt sich finde ich schon, vor allem weil das Bike dadurch einfach ein besseres Handling bekommt! Bei der rotierenden Masse merkt man das finde ich am krassesten... Und 19,1 Kilo find ich für ein Singlecrown Bike auch ein wenig viel ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (6. November 2009)

mal sehen wo ich lande wenn ich meins hab...
ich strebe auch so ca 18,5 KG an mit den teilen...

aber ob 18,1 oder 18,5 oder 22,3 is doch latte...hauptsache man hat spass!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. November 2009)

stellt euch net an, mein downhiller wiegt 23 kilo!


----------



## mikeymark (6. November 2009)

Also 18,5 ist ein gutes Maß.
Ich selber habe jetzt nicht darauf geachtet ob ich mir leichte Teile kaufe oder nicht. Sondern vielmehr darauf, das es solide, ausgereifte und Kostengünstige Parts sind, die nach einer unfreiwilligen schrottung auch wieder schnell zu ersetzen sind ohne das Konto zu überziehen. Dabei bin ich dann auch bei 18,40 Kilo gelandet. Aber ich denke das man es auch locker unter 18 Kilo bekommen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (8. November 2009)

soo bis auf den rahmen is jetzt echt alles da! sogar die reifen hab ich schon aufgezogen! 
muss also "nur" noch alles angebaut werden! 

wie handhabt ihr das mit dem bremsen entlüften nach leitungskürzen? habt ihr euch nen bleedkit bestellt oder gehts auch anders? 

und welchen kassettenabzieher braucht man für ne sram kassette? find immer nur welche für shimano (muss ich abnehmen wegen umbau hope pro II auf 12 mm achse)....????



Danke!


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. November 2009)

@waschi: Der Abzieher für HG-Kassetten passt!

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## taff äs häll (8. November 2009)

Hey Waschi,

also wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe möchtest du dir die Formula The One anschaffen? Dann würde ich sie auf jeden Fall direkt nach dem Leitungskürzen entlüften, da sie schon vom Werk aus nicht vernünftig entlüftet sind... So war es bei meinen... Ich hab dafür das Avid Bleed Kit benutzt und handelsübliche Dot4 Bremsflüssigkeit aus nem Motorradfachgeschäft.

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (8. November 2009)

Danke für die Tipps! 

nen HG Abzieher hab ich sogar noch! 

und nen bleed kit werd ich mir auch bestellen...also wird ja doch noch alles gut! 

freu mich schon soo auf mein ufo! 

wird zur not auch in ner nachtschicht zusammengebaut!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. November 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> 
> nen HG Abzieher hab ich sogar noch!
> 
> ...



fang blos nicht an,-(aus langeweile) br.leitungen vorher zu kürzen. 
das wird erst  gemacht wenn das bike kompl. aufgebaut ist...


----------



## waschi82 (10. November 2009)

ne ne hatte ich nicht vor.... ;-)
aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp! Beim Waschi kann man nie wissen!

)

Noch äh ca ungefähr äh...1,5 bis 2 Wochen...hmmmmm


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2009)

die tasse is gelandet! heute nacht wird geschraubt damit ich sonntach fahren kann! bilder folgen samstag nacht......uauhauahuahuaahauahh!!! YEAH !!!!


----------



## taff äs häll (13. November 2009)

Das wird dann ja noch eine viel zu scharfe Untertasse hier in der Umgebung! 
Ich bekomme Angst  
Viel Spaß dann beim schrauben! 
Und immer dran denken: 
SCHÖN ORDENTLICH BEHANDELN DAS BABY!!!

Denn Pfusch am Bau bestraft die Liebste dann 

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2009)

soo schrauben für heute beendet. 

eine frage hat sich aufgetan:

mein rahmen gr. m hat lt. tech sheet nen sattelstützendurchmesser von 30,9 mm...
aber die thomson elite sattelstütze passt nicht. diese ist 30,9 mm ????????????????

was tun???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 85622 (14. November 2009)

ufo hat 30.0


----------



## waschi82 (14. November 2009)

na super dann sind die angaben im tech sheet auf der nicolai hp falsch! 
hm....muss ich wohl mal ne mail schreiben wer mir die falsche sattelstütze bezahlt !?!


----------



## Deleted 85622 (14. November 2009)

ja ka also ich hab ein ufo in m und hab nen 30.0er sattelstütze it aba auch so bei ufo eigentlich


----------



## lipmo51 (14. November 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> na super dann sind die angaben im tech sheet auf der nicolai hp falsch!
> hm....muss ich wohl mal ne mail schreiben wer mir die falsche sattelstütze bezahlt !?!



Das Selbe hab ich auch erlebt.....


----------



## Deleted 85622 (14. November 2009)

ja das ist doof


----------



## thomlau (14. November 2009)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein UFO ist im März mit 30,9 er 
Sitzrohr ausgeliefert worden. Soll laut Nicolai jetzt nur noch so sein.
@waschi82: Kannst Du aber bei Deinem Händler aufreiben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 85622 (14. November 2009)

hm ich  hab mein ufo seit juni und habn 30.0er


----------



## enemy111 (14. November 2009)

Sorry für das dunkle Bild.. 

Neu :

Hope Pro 2 Ex721
888 rc3 2010
reset wan 5 shorty
hope sattelklemme
rote spacer ^^
sunline vorbau
griffe


----------



## waschi82 (15. November 2009)

Mein Händler in Dortmund hat mir jetzt gestern 3 stunden nach feierabend noch ne "übergangs" 30.0 verkauft. PASST perfekt......

Kann ja nicht sein! Werd morgen mit vincent sprechen! heute ist eventuell noch probefahrt! ;-)


----------



## taff äs häll (15. November 2009)

Kein Gesabbel  
Man will Fotos von dem neuen Geschoss sehen, welches sich in der Nachbarschaft rumtreibt!

Greez

Phil


----------



## psc1 (15. November 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Kein Gesabbel
> Man will Fotos von dem neuen Geschoss sehen, welches sich in der Nachbarschaft rumtreibt!
> 
> Greez
> ...




.. Hi zusammen,

ja mich interessiert auch wie der Hobel aussieht ---> FOTO BITTE!


----------



## enemy111 (15. November 2009)

Ich hab heute etwas seltsames bei meinen Ufo gemerkt.. und zwar..
wenn ich mein bike z.b. auf einem pflasterweg SCHIEBE ! , arbeitet bzw. sackt der Dhx 4 bis zu 1 cm ein.. 

kann das etwas mit dem luftdruck im dämpfer zu tun haben ?


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

hier einz vom BikeBauer 





www.bikebauer.de


----------



## Der_Graf (16. November 2009)

Reibt die Stahlflexleitung der Hinterradbremse da nicht den Lack vom Gusset ziemlich schnell ab? Fänds "drübenrum" schöner, dann müsst die Leitung auch nicht noch "über" den Schaltzug. Reifen, Sattel, Longcage und fehlende Kefü Rolle sind nicht so mein Fall, ansonsten aber ein Top Rad


----------



## KHUJAND (16. November 2009)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> Reibt die Stahlflexleitung der Hinterradbremse da nicht den Lack vom Gusset ziemlich schnell ab?



die "Stahlflexleitung" is doch ummantelt.
da reibt nix.


----------



## waschi82 (16. November 2009)

Soo hier endlich meine zu 90% fertige untertasse:

























Geändert wird noch:

Sattelstütze und Sattel und die Züge/Leitungen werden noch ordentlich verlegt!

Es gab übrigends eine sehr positive Antwort auf meine Reklamation bei Nicolai! 
Sehr kundenorientiert! Vielen Dank!

Über kurz oder lang wird auch noch die Kurbel getauscht....

so jetzt hoffe ich das ich dann sonntag endlich das erste mal fahren kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

ich sehe, du hast die Gabel bekommen


----------



## Der_Graf (16. November 2009)

sehr schickes Ufo  !Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut, und Gabel passt top rein 

Zur Bremsleitung: schon ist die Ummantelt, aber sogar Schaltzüge scheuern ja mit der Zeit etwas Lack ab. Aber so wild ists ja nun auch wieder nich. Und auch nich mein Bike


----------



## waschi82 (17. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich sehe, du hast die Gabel bekommen


 
ja vielen Dank noch mal an den Guru!!!! Alles perfekt geklappt!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2009)

@waschi "Wilkommen im Club"   

* die 3 spacer unterm lenker,-sehen seltsam aus unter diesem vorbau.oben auf den vorbau gehört  ein spacer !

 * Dämpfer drehen.

* die druckstrebe muss von "innen" gegen das kettenpeitschen geschützt werden.

* neopren kettenstrebenschutz "bäääh"

* ventiele unter  dem schriftzug vom reifen.

* schaltwerk long cage ?

* Farbe ist Blutorange oder Jägermeister ? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Sattelstütze und Sattel tauscht du ja noch...
der rest ist TOP ! ! !


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Artur


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Artur



hey ... DANKE ! ! !


----------



## softbiker (17. November 2009)

Wie? Wa? Happy Birthday


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> * ventiele unter  dem schriftzug vom reifen.



welchen von den vielen schriften? 



guru39 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Artur



dem passe ich mich mal an! herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## eXc3lent (17. November 2009)

Dito, auch von mir Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2009)

schon der 3te thread wo mir gratuliert wird. 
bin echt überwältigt...  

DANKE noch mal 
gruss
Artur


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2009)

Na dann: Alles Gute!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2009)

auch von mir die Besten Glückwünsche 

Lass es ordentlich krachen


----------



## psc1 (17. November 2009)

... da möchte ich Dir auch gerne gratulieren!
Also alles GUTE zum Geburtstag!

Gruß Peter


----------



## eXc3lent (17. November 2009)

Wann steigt denn die große KHUJAND-IBC-Geburtstagsparty?


----------



## Kunstflieger (17. November 2009)

Von mir auch alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (17. November 2009)

hey arthur, alles gute zum ehrentag!
party hard!


----------



## waschi82 (17. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @waschi "Wilkommen im Club"
> 
> * die 3 spacer unterm lenker,-sehen seltsam aus unter diesem vorbau.oben auf den vorbau gehört ein spacer !
> 
> ...


 

Hey Artur!

ERSTMAL: HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So:

- also Spacer und dämpfer werden morgen in der reihenfolge geändert, danke für den hinweis! 

- der neoprenschutz ist nur übergang. ein passender "toter" schlauch ist bereits präpariert

- welchen schriftzug? kann man den abmachen? hab ich noch garnicht geschaut ob das geht...wird erledigt! 

- das schaltwerk hatte ich noch vom helius und wird auch dann ende des jahres getauscht...nimmt man da ein medium oder shortcage??

-Farbe ist RED-GLOSSY-ORANGE !! YEAH !!! UND:

*am WE ist es fahrbereit!*


----------



## taff äs häll (17. November 2009)

Hey Guys,

erstmal alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag Khujand! ;-)

@ Waschi:

Hast du noch einen Spacer unter der oberen Gabelbrücke? Es sieht so aus, als ob die Brücke bei dir sehr weit oben montiert ist ;-)

Sonst wie der Khujand schon sagte, den Dämpfer drehen und Spacer bis auf einen Spacer auf dem Vorbau weg! 

Ich würde zu einem Shortcage greifen, mein Saint-Schaltwerk ist auch SS (Super Short). 

Als Strebenschutz würde ich da keinen alten Schlauch drumwickeln, dann doch eher Lenkertape, oder hochwertiges Isoliertape nehmen! 

Was für einen Sattel bekommst du denn? 
Ich denke Sattelstütze wird dann eine Thomson mit dem richtigen Einbaumauß?

Ansonsten, geiles Geschoss! Freu mich mal es am E...rg in Action zu sehen!

Ich hatte erst vor mir meinen Rahmen auch orange pulvern zu lassen, aber das ist jetzt wohl keine gute Idee mehr 

Greez

Phil


----------



## "Sebastian" (17. November 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> *am WE ist es fahrbereit!*



Was sagt denn die Waage?


----------



## waschi82 (17. November 2009)

muss ich morgen mal wiegen die kleine...wird schon etwas moppelig sein...hat noch babyspeck! 

@phil: siehe dortmund thread ;-))


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> hey arthur, alles gute zum ehrentag!
> party hard!





" bin überwältigt"
zich glückwunsche hier im IBC bekommen zu haben.

DANKE !


----------



## ins (18. November 2009)

Auch von mir noch alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## psc1 (18. November 2009)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> ....Sonst wie der Khujand schon sagte, den Dämpfer drehen und Spacer bis auf einen Spacer auf dem Vorbau weg!
> 
> Greez
> 
> Phil



Hi Leute,

hab da mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Was bringt / soll der Spacer AUF dem Vorbau? - Sinn / Zweck?

Kann mir das mal einer lurz erklären, danke schon mal.

Gruß Peter


----------



## eXc3lent (18. November 2009)

Die Front kommt tiefer und du musst den Gabelschaft nicht so sehr kürzen - sinnvoll wenn du die Gabel z.B. in einem anderen Bike mal fahren willst oder ab und an die Geometrie verändern willst (höhere Front, flachere Front).


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

1.) Du kannst mit der Höhe spielen.
2.) Wenn du die Gabel mal verkaufen willst hast du mehr Chancen das du sie los bekommst weil der Schaft nicht so kurz ist.
3.) wenn du dir nen neuen Rahmen kaufst der ein längeres Steuerrohr hat passt die Gabel noch.

4.) wegen sollcher Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (18. November 2009)

Zitat: eXc3lent
Die Front kommt tiefer und du musst den Gabelschaft nicht so sehr kürzen - sinnvoll wenn du die Gabel z.B. in einem anderen Bike mal fahren willst oder ab und an die Geometrie verändern willst (höhere Front, flachere Front).



guru39 schrieb:


> 1.) Du kannst mit der Höhe spielen.
> 2.) Wenn du die Gabel mal verkaufen willst hast du mehr Chancen das du sie los bekommst weil der Schaft nicht so kurz ist.
> 3.) wenn du dir nen neuen Rahmen kaufst der ein längeres Steuerrohr hat passt die Gabel noch.
> 
> 4.) wegen sollcher Fragen




Hallo Ihr 2 und danke.

Ja die Logik erschließt sich mir 

THX für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Friereider (18. November 2009)

Hi Leute

mein UfO ST macht, wenn ich mich draufsetze und wippe, komische knackende Geräuse...ich hab sogar den Dämpfer und die Aufhängung komplett ausgebaut und gefettet...knackt trotzdem weiter...woran kann das liegen?

MFG


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

Das liegt am Hinterrad, der 23te Speichennippel hinter dem Ventil ist lose


----------



## Elfriede (18. November 2009)

Vielleicht mal die Sattelklemmung überprüfen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das liegt am Hinterrad, der 23te Speichennippel hinter dem Ventil ist lose



der war echt gut. 

.... obwohl bei mir war es der 23. NIPPEL


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. November 2009)

boar 23 Nippel, das wärs jetzt


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> boar 23 Nippel, das wärs jetzt


----------



## Friereider (18. November 2009)

könnt ihr auch mal was produktives schreiben?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. November 2009)

Ja wer so nett fragt dem wir auch geholfen  , ALLE Schraubverbindungen ( Tretlager, Pedale, Sattelklemme, Sattelgestänge, ect. ect.ect. ) mit Schraubensicherung einkleben oder mit Fettpackung verschrauben (an den Bremsen kein Fett sollte klar sein)
ALLE Buchsen und Gewindehülsen mit Fettpackung einsetzten.
ALLE Drehmomente einhalten.
PROBEFAHREN.
glücklich sein oder wieder melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friereider (18. November 2009)

das hab ich ja schon alles gemacht...hab sogar zwischen den schwarzen aluplatten und rahmen gefettet...einfach alles...und knackt immer noch...beim dämpfer die buchsen sind auch alle gefettet.sogar die komischen runden muttern hab ich gefettet also die, die im rahmen drin sin...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. November 2009)

Steuersatzschalen, Zugentlastung, Feder, Federteller auch?


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2009)

Friereider schrieb:


> könnt ihr auch mal was produktives schreiben?



Das können wir schon, aber Ferndiagnosen sind nicht möglich!!!
Es ist schon schwer genug ein Knacken, Knarzen oder sonst was zu finden wenn man das Baik unterm Ärsch hat, das kann von sonstwo kommen.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. November 2009)

und letztlich knartz die Diele beim Kunden, auf der das Rad steht


----------



## Friereider (19. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Steuersatzschalen, Zugentlastung, Feder, Federteller auch?




Also der steuersatz ist ansich auch schön gefettet...eigentlich ist alles gut gefettet...
oder anders gefragt...könnte es, wenn es nicht vom rahmenkommt,vom steuersatz kommen?hab einen FSA THE BIG FAT PIG verbaut


----------



## pfalz (19. November 2009)

> mein UfO ST macht, wenn ich mich draufsetze und wippe, komische knackende Geräuse...ich hab sogar den Dämpfer und die Aufhängung komplett ausgebaut und gefettet...knackt trotzdem weiter...woran kann das liegen?



Füsse dabei auf den Pedalen -> Pedale checken, Pedalgewinde fetten, Kurbelarme lösen und Verbindung fetten.

Ansonsten: Mal den Sattel abmontieren, Fett auf die Sattelstütze/Satteklemmung. Ggfs auf ma ein bissl Brunox oder so an den Sattel, nämlich dort, wo die Sattelstreben in die Kunststoffaufnahmen befestigt sind (da hat mein NT1 immer Geräusche gemacht...). Bissl Fett kann auch zwischen Lenker und Vorbau; zwischen Feder und Federteller.

Was mir noch so einfällt, hast Du mal alle Züge gecheckt? Manchmal stossen die beim Einfedern ans Sitzrohr, den Dämpfer, die Gabel, oder einfach gegeneinander, da gibts auch Geräusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab da mal ne ernst gemeinte Frage: Was bringt / soll der Spacer AUF dem Vorbau? - Sinn / Zweck?
> 
> ...



Peter
es ist/wird  auch stabiler dadurch...  

@Friereider 
* Kurbel oder
* Sattel.  einz von beiden.


----------



## Friereider (19. November 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Füsse dabei auf den Pedalen -> Pedale checken, Pedalgewinde fetten, Kurbelarme lösen und Verbindung fetten.
> 
> Ansonsten: Mal den Sattel abmontieren, Fett auf die Sattelstütze/Satteklemmung. Ggfs auf ma ein bissl Brunox oder so an den Sattel, nämlich dort, wo die Sattelstreben in die Kunststoffaufnahmen befestigt sind (da hat mein NT1 immer Geräusche gemacht...). Bissl Fett kann auch zwischen Lenker und Vorbau; zwischen Feder und Federteller.
> 
> Was mir noch so einfällt, hast Du mal alle Züge gecheckt? Manchmal stossen die beim Einfedern ans Sitzrohr, den Dämpfer, die Gabel, oder einfach gegeneinander, da gibts auch Geräusche...




also auch wenn ich mich nicht auf die pedale draufstell und wippe, knackt es...klingt richtig metallern, also können es die züge auch nicht sein.

Auch, wenn ich vorne bremse und ich selber nicht auch dem bike sitze und das bike nach vorne drücke, dann knackt es auch.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

Friereider schrieb:


> Auch, wenn ich vorne bremse und ich selber nicht auch dem bike sitze und das bike nach vorne drücke, dann knackt es auch.



Gabel knarzt aus dem steuerrohr !?! .


----------



## Friereider (19. November 2009)

könnte auch aus der gegend kommen...is halt so...man kann das schlecht orten


----------



## guru39 (19. November 2009)

Bub, geh zu nem Händler!


----------



## kroiterfee (19. November 2009)

leute. er schreibt er sitzt auf dem bike und dann knarzt es. ein tropfen öl auf die übergänge sattelgestell/sattel und alles sollte cool sein.


----------



## Elfriede (19. November 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> leute. er schreibt er sitzt auf dem bike und dann knarzt es. ein tropfen öl auf die übergänge sattelgestell/sattel und alles sollte cool sein.



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Lukas92 (19. November 2009)

mein stinky knarzt auch ab und an...einfach knarzen lassen...kommt mal..mal kommts nicht...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. November 2009)

Friereider schrieb:


> nicht auch dem bike sitze und das bike nach vorne drücke, dann knackt es auch.



@all...bitte erst lesen. dann schreiben.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. November 2009)

Die Bremse könnte es auch sein, Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker wären auch möglich. Oder auch alles was dahinter ist. 

Ich schließe mich jenen an die sagen: "Das kann man im Internet nicht einfach so herausfinden" und würde es auch einfach ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friereider (19. November 2009)

also bremsen sag ich jetzt mal nein...sind die hope tech V2...die gibt nix von sich...gabel (MZ 888 RCV) ist ansich auch ruhig...und der steuersatz...hmm...ist ein fsa the big fat pig...weis nicht ob das so ein bomben produkt ist...hat keine gedichteten lager...sondern so offene lager...könnt sein dass der knackt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. November 2009)

könnte sein, könnte auch alles andere sein 

wenn es kein Nicolai wäre, könnte es auch ein Riss sein


----------



## Friereider (19. November 2009)

is jemand von euch kreativ?...wie kann man selber rausfinden, dass der steuersatz der verursacher ist?


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. November 2009)

Friereider schrieb:


> is jemand von euch kreativ?...wie kann man selber rausfinden, dass der steuersatz der verursacher ist?



Einen neuen einbauen? 

Nein, im Ernst: rausbauen, sauber machen, eingehende Sichtkontrolle auf Grate, Risse, Riefen, sonstige Spuren. Steuersatzschalen auch rausschlagen und ebenso kontrollieren. Mit ordentlich Fett wieder zusammen. Fertig.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Lukas92 (19. November 2009)

ich fass das vlt mal zusammen...möglichkeit 1) Du zerlegst dein rad komplett schaust dir jedes noch so kleine teil an fettest bzw klebst es und baust es wieder zusammen; was mit sicherheit ewig dauert 2) du machst es so wie ich und schaust nach den schrauben und gehst fahren irgendwann geht das weg,ist bei mir auch so


----------



## chickenway-user (19. November 2009)

Hat der Steuersatz überhaubt genügend Einpresstiefe? Oder war das bei 1.5 egal?


----------



## Friereider (19. November 2009)

der steuersatz hat 20 mm einpresstiefe...also ausreichend


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. November 2009)

das kann man hier echt jede Woche posten:


----------



## Friereider (20. November 2009)

ich hab nicolai extra gefragt...ob 20 mm auch ok sind...und die haben mir grünes licht gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. November 2009)

Friereider schrieb:


> ich hab nicolai extra gefragt...ob 20 mm auch ok sind...und die haben mir grünes licht gegeben...


sorry ... dir ist HIER nicht zu helfen ! 


morgen hol ich mein UFO-ST Frame in schwarz elox ab. juhuuu !


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> morgen hol ich mein UFO-ST Frame in schwarz elox ab. juhuuu !



Bilder machen nicht vergessen


----------



## der Digge (20. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> morgen hol ich mein UFO-ST Frame in schwarz elox ab. juhuuu !


----------



## Friereider (20. November 2009)

hab jetzt mal den steuersatz zerlegt und gefettet...
jetzt is mehr fett als kugellager drin
naja...das bike knackt noch...aber lang nicht mehr sooo laut...evtl gehts fast ganz weg...wenn ich die potion fett ganz einfahre 
also ich glaub es kommt vom steuersatz...danke


----------



## Kunstflieger (20. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> morgen hol ich mein UFO-ST Frame in schwarz elox ab. juhuuu !



Ich war gerade da und habe ihn gestreichelt 
und eine Rain King abgeholt den ich morgen mal testen muss


----------



## Der_Graf (21. November 2009)

So, ich hab auch mal wieder Grund mein UFO zu posten. Hab jetzt ´ne andere Gabel drin. Gewicht liegt bei 17,2 Kg. Hab nur ein "kleines" Problemchen....

Als ich meine alte Gabel (Totem) beim Service hatte hab ich angegeben, dass die Krone knackst..Danach wars wieder halbwegs gut. Nur hab ich damals gemerkt, dass mein Steuerrohr etwas geweitet ist, konnte nämlich die untere Lagerschale vom Steuersatz von Hand reinschieben. Hab sie dann mit Loctite reingeklebt, und bin so gefahren, hat auch gepasst. Allerdings ist das Knacksen, welches ich immer mit der Totem in Verbindung gesetzt hab´ jetzt, mit anderer Gabel immernoch da. Folglich knackst die ganze Zeit mein Steuersatz/Steuerrohr.

Jetzt bekomm ich langsam das Gefühl da sollte man echt was dran ändern, weil zusätzlich ist auch der Konusring vom Steuersatz auf die 66 einfach so draufgerutscht. Also hab ich mim Körner paarmal auf den Schaft gehauen, dass sich ein Grat bildet, und zudem noch den Konus dann mit Loctite voll draufgeklebt.

Das beste wird wohl Rahmen einschicken sein und Steuerrohr richten lassen, oder?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (21. November 2009)

du hast nen acros drin, der hat schon gut einpresstiefe. ich glaube nicht, dass es einen mit mehr tiefe gibt. 
1.möglichkeit:
rahmen zu -N- schicken. dort wird material im steuerrohr aufgeschweisst und dann nochmal die passung ausgefräst. soweit ich weiss, kostet der spass ca. 50 euro. angaben aber ohne pengpeng, ich hab das nur am rande der revision meines rahmens mitbekommen.

2.möglichkeit:
du bettelst ein bisschen beim köhn, dass der dir nen steuersatz mit mehr einpresstiefe herstellt. sollte gegen geringen aufpreis möglich sein.

mein rat:
werd am besten für ca. nen monat zur couchpotato (edit: ich sehe du hast mehr bikes, also unnötig ) und schick den rahmen ein..


----------



## Der_Graf (21. November 2009)

Schonma Danke für die Antwort!
Das mit ´nem speziellen Steuersatz hab ich auch schon überlegt,  hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit mir einen drehen zu lassen bei meinem Vater. Könnte ja einfach die Maße vom Acros übernehmen. Wär´s dann sinnvoll dem Teil eher mehr Einpresstiefe zu verpassen oder nen neuen Durchmesser der geringfügig größer ist als beim alten? Ich denk mal eher zweiteres. (?)

Ich muss mal schauen wie viel Stress das macht, werd aber wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall mal Nicolai kontaktieren. Die wissen immer weiter


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. November 2009)

... wenn du den Steuersatz selbst drehen lassen kannst, würde ich beide Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen. 1. größere Einpresstiefe + größeren Durchmesser an unterer Stelle


----------



## haha (21. November 2009)

ein größerer durchmesser ist denke ich nicht so gut, da das rohr sicherlich nicht symetrisch geweitet ist. mehr einpresstiefe geht halt auch nur dann, wenn das steuerrohr weitgenug ausgefräst ist. ich würds, vor allem wenn noch garantie auf dem rahmen is, zu nicolai senden


----------



## pfalz (21. November 2009)

Ruf doch mal bei Köhn an. Ich hatte damals mit denen gesprochen, als ich den WAN .5 verbauen wollte und nicht wusste, ob ich den -nach dem Entfernen des alten Steuersatzes- den neuen problemlos Einpressen kann, oder ob das Steuerrohr ausgeweitet ist. Damals hatten die Jungs mir angeboten, eine Schale, die etwas mehr Übermaß hat, zu schicken.


----------



## Der_Graf (21. November 2009)

Also hab vorher mal mit meim Vater gesprochen, wir werden wahrscheinlich ne neue Lagerschale für unten drehen, mit etwas größerem Durchmesser, und vllt auch mehr Einpresstiefe. Dann werden wir wahrscheinlich noch nen Konus drehen, der nen geringfügig kleineren Durchmesser hat, dass der auch fest auf der Gabel sitzt.

Ist allerdings noch nicht zu 100% sicher, da ich bei Nicolai anfragen wollte, wegen Garantie etc. Wenn dann allerdings zu hohe Kosten auf mich zukommen, warum auch immer, werd ichs drehen (lassen). Das wär für mich am billigsten 

Danke für die vielen Hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. November 2009)

versuche mal lieber das mit Nicolai zu regeln, schon wegen späterem weiter verkaufen und erlöschen der 5 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Der_Graf (22. November 2009)

Meinst die erlischt, nur weil ich nen "anderen" Steuersatz verbau? Ich mach doch nix am Rahmen rum!

Aber wie schon vorher erwähnt, ich kontaktier eh erst mal Nicolai.


----------



## waschi82 (22. November 2009)

besser is das!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. November 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


>



he he...  nix wildes nur einen UFO-ST Rahmen auf vorrat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (23. November 2009)

ne is klar! meins is immer noch nicht race ready...hmmmm tztztztz...
liegt aber nicht an mir sondern an jemanden dem ich das rad vertrauensvoll
überlassen habe um bremsen zu entlüften...derjenige hat dann den bremshebel 
geschrottet! super nä? na ja...hoffe das wird zum we was!


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> he he...  nix wildes nur einen UFO-ST Rahmen auf vorrat.



Dann würde ich aufpassen das es nicht schimmelt


----------



## KHUJAND (25. November 2009)

@Der Graf hier  






clean+extralove


----------



## Team Nicolai (26. November 2009)

hallo,

schicker bock habe hier einen bruder von dir


----------



## Der_Graf (27. November 2009)

ach, da ists ja 
Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus, muss aber wohl auf ein Gesamtbild warten, um mir einen endgültigen Eindruck zu verschaffen. Auch das Geschliffene kommt aufm Foto leider nicht so gut rüber. Aber die "alten" Kleber ham jetz auch ne super Verwendung gefunden


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> schicker bock habe hier einen bruder von dir



jow Thomas... habs auf seite 147 schon mal gepostet.  

@Der_Graf 
gesamtbild kommt... u. -N- sticker habe ich zu hauf. 
auch einen FETTEN fürs auto.
"danke" hier noch mal an BIKE-BAUER !


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. November 2009)

ja ich weiß, jedoch hat es jetzt auch ne komplette kettenführung das gewicht liegt bei 17,8


----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ja ich weiß, jedoch hat es jetzt auch ne komplette kettenführung das gewicht liegt bei 17,8



jo. bei bikebauer.de  sind schon tolle 
 u. seltene -N-´s zu sehen... 

wann kommen die neuen  bikebauer team trikots ?


----------



## Team Nicolai (27. November 2009)

ende januar 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (27. November 2009)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> ende januar 2010



bin dabei.. kauf dir einz ab.


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2009)




----------



## Framekiller (27. November 2009)

Krasse Oberflächenbeschichtung!  Wie nennt sich das?


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2009)

Antikgrau.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2009)

@guru: war das nicht Bleistiftgrau


----------



## guru39 (27. November 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @guru: war das nicht Bleistiftgrau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friereider (30. November 2009)

was haltet ihr von einem Chris King Reduziersteuersatz fürs UFO ST?


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

